# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Opasnosti poroda kod kuće

## Ifigenija

Naletjela sam na blog neke ginekologice na kojoj ima tekstova koji upozoravaju na mogućnosti komplikacije kućnog poroda, pa linkam - da žene koje razmatraju ovu mogućnost dvaput razmisle

http://skepticalob.blogspot.com/sear...&max-results=7

U mojoj obitelji nedavno je bilo par poroda - naizgled normalnih, naizgred sve uredno, ali da nije bilo liječnika i neonataloga i skrbi za bilo bebu, bilo majku - završili bi tragično - neki s komplikacijama, a jedan i letalno, eto, pa da koga zanima pročita i razmisli još jednom što će i kako će.

----------


## Mamita

Nitko u stvari ne zna da li bi ta djeca umrla i da su majke od početka bile u bolnici? Onda se o tome vjerojatno ne bi pisalo na takav način.

Jer je nekako uvriježeno ako se dogodi smrt u bolnici onda eto sudbina, sve je učinjeno, a kad se dogodi doma onda je to zato jer je doma, zbog neodgovornosti, ograničenosti, život u prošlom stoljeću, čudaci, praljudi itditditd.

----------


## Ninči

Ne čudi me da doktori pišu u svoju korist. Ne znam samo što ti imaš od osvješćivanja žena?  :Smile:  Ona koja je odlučila roditi kod kuće, upućena je vjerojatno u puno više toga nego i ti i ova doktorica i teško da će joj bilo kakva pisanja promjeniti odluku  :Wink:  
Što se tiče komplikacija- kod mene ih npr. ne bi bilo da nije bilo uplitanja bolničkog osoblja. I više od svega bih voljela da se imam vremena pripremiti za kućni porod i da se usudim u to upustiti. Jer smatram da često nepotrebne i rutinske intervencije mogu izazvati više zla nego dobra. A žene su rađale kod kuće davno prije nego što su postojali blogovi i Internet. Ti imaš statistike žena koje su rađale u bolnicama- sve koma do kome. Ja gledam statistike žena iz moje obitelji koje su rađale kod kuće:
-prabaka- 19 djece rođene kod kuće, ni jedno mrtvorođeno, ona živa i zdrava.
-baka-9 djece rođene kod kuće, ni jedno mrtvo rođeno, ona živa i zdrava.
-tetka-4 djece rođene kod kuće, ni jedno mrtvo rođeno, ona živa i zdrava.
-muževa baka-6 djece rođene kod kuće, ni jedno mrtvo rođeno. 7.dijete rođeno u bolnici, kaže da joj je to bio najteži porod od svih, pun komplikacija i razno raznih s****.

I što mi je najzanimljivije, ni jedna od tih žena se ne žali na svoje porode...kad ih pitaš, pričaju o tome kao o nečemu najnajprirodnijem i najnormalnijem na svijetu  :Smile:  Kad pričam sa svojim prijateljicama i sestričnama o njihovim porodima-to su sve koma do kome priče. 

Poštujem svačiju volju kako želi roditi. Da je sreća i u bolnicama bi nas pitali što želimo, a što ne, a ne odlučivali na svoju ruku.

----------


## krumpiric

to je zapravo opet ista škakljiva tema, koja će uvijek završiti fajtom između pro i contra strane.
Činjenica je da je ovo blog jedne liječnice-ginekologinje, koja radi u bolnici koja dobro zarađuje, ima dosta CR, i da kakav li će biti-nego takav?
Da je to blog primalje koja ima privatnu primaljsku praksu i dobro zarađuje-a kakav bi onda bio blog-surprise?!

Statistike i činjenice su jedine bitne. I stavovi žena koje su rađale ovako ili onako.

----------


## Beti3

Kao mama koja je izgubila dijete na porodu, mogu reći svoje mišljenje. Da sam bila u rodilištu ranije, vjerojatno bi vidjeli da bebi nije dobro i hitnim carskim rezom spasili ju. Kažem, vjerojatno. Došla sam prekasno, nakon puknuća vodenjaka i par sati trudova jer sam mislila kako sam mlada i zdrava, i ni u najdaljem zakutku mozga mi nije bila misao da na termin rođenu bebu može pupčana vrpca...
I dečkima je bila vrpca više puta omotana , ali su babica i doktor bili spremni na to i, nakon malo panike s odmotavanjem sve je bilo u redu. Naravno stalna kontrola pH i otkucaja i to direktno na glavici bebe dok je bio još skroz u meni. Najmlađoj nije bila zamotana, ali isto sam došla ranije.

Bulje puhati na hladno, jer gubitak bebe je pretežak i nezaboravljiv, a kad je to na termin još je gore.

Po mom osobnom mišljenju zvijezda poroda je DIJETE, a ne mama. I sve treba učiniti da ono bude savršeno. To što mamu boli više ili manje, položaji, stolčić, rezanje i šivanje, klistir, ležanje u bolnici, ma sve je to ništa kad dobijete živo i zdravo dijete. Pa što god tko mislio o tome.

----------


## Peterlin

Aha, to je to! Moja rođakinja je izgubila prvo dijete na sličan način.

Da sam se ja odlučila rađati doma, ne usudim se ni pomišljati kako bi bilo.... Stariji je imao pupkovinu oko vrata, a mlađi je rođen nekoliko tjedana ranije. Ovako imam dva zdrava dječaka. U bolnici su uredno odradili sve što je trebalo, bez puno pompe.

----------


## Tashunica

i eto nas opet tu, na staroj dobroj temi   :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Pa da, ali nema veze - ima puno ljudi koji su se nedavno pridružili, pa im nije mrsko opet sve nanovo. A i korisno je....

----------


## Tashunica

> Pa da, ali nema veze - ima puno ljudi koji su se nedavno pridružili, pa im nije mrsko opet sve nanovo.* A i korisno je..*..


slažem se, posebno s boldanim dijelom.

----------


## Felix

> Po mom osobnom mišljenju *zvijezda poroda je DIJETE, a ne mama. I sve treba učiniti da ono bude savršeno.* To što mamu boli više ili manje, položaji, stolčić, rezanje i šivanje, klistir, ležanje u bolnici, ma sve je to ništa kad dobijete živo i zdravo dijete. Pa što god tko mislio o tome.


potpuno se slazem s boldanim dijelom. i zato se zalazem za prirodan fizioloski porod. jer je dokazano da (u normalnom porodu) neuznemiravan fizioloski porod *najsigurniji* i za dijete i za majku.

roda se ne bori za promjenu sistema zato da bi *zenama* bilo *ugodnije*. nego zato da bi *i novorodjencad i majke dobili bolju, kvalitetniju skrb i da bi sigurnije prolazili kroz porod.*

to ne znaci da se zalazemo da sve zene radjaju kod kuce. ili da sve zene radjaju potpuno bez intervencija. zna se kada treba intervenirati na bilo koji nacin, i zna se kada treba pustiti prirodu da radi svoje. nazalost, kod nas se intervenira svaki put, i onda kad treba i onda kad ne treba.

zaista ne vidim na koji bi to nacin klistiranje pomoglo djetetu da se sigurnije rodi. ili pak lezanje. 

glede teme topica, nisam isla na link jer pretpostavljam o cemu se radi. potpuno razumijem blogericu. ako zivis i radis u jednom sistemu gdje se vjeruje da su bolnicki porodi superiorni kucnima, vjerojatno ces i iskreno vjerovati u to.

----------


## Pinky

> Ona koja je odlučila roditi kod kuće, upućena je vjerojatno u puno više toga nego i ti i ova *doktorica*


ne bi se, kao žena koja nikada nije rodila, htjela miješati u ovu raspravu, pogotovo jer je već stotinu puta sažvakana, samo sam se morala osvrnuti na ninčin post i dobro se nasmijati na boldani dio. dakle, žena koja se odluči na kućni porod automatski postaje stručnija od ginekologice koja se školovala 5-6 godina? bravo!   :Klap: 

a kad već nabrajaš statistike, evo moje (za prababe i tetke ne znam):

moja prva baka rodila doma 10 dice, svi živi i zdravi
moja druga baka rodila doma 6 dice, 4 umrlo pri porodu (jedan čak od banalne stvari - nitko mu nije pročistio usta, ugušio se
moja majka mene rađala 2 dana, nisam htjela ni na vakuum, rođena na forceps, oživljavana pola sata
moga brata rodila na vakuum
baš me zanima kako bi nas dvoje prošli da je majka odlučila rađati ko svoja (baka broj 2) 

svi imamo mogućnost izbora, ali govoriti da su žene koje odluče roditi doma automatski pametnije i obrazovanije i od liječnika su čisti apsurdi.

----------


## Pinky

> potpuno se slazem s boldanim dijelom. i zato se zalazem za prirodan fizioloski porod. jer je dokazano da (u normalnom porodu) neuznemiravan fizioloski porod *najsigurniji* i za dijete i za majku.
> 
> roda se ne bori za promjenu sistema zato da bi *zenama* bilo *ugodnije*. nego zato da bi *i novorodjencad i majke dobili bolju, kvalitetniju skrb i da bi sigurnije prolazili kroz porod.*
> 
> to ne znaci da se zalazemo da sve zene radjaju kod kuce. ili da sve zene radjaju potpuno bez intervencija. zna se kada treba intervenirati na bilo koji nacin, i zna se kada treba pustiti prirodu da radi svoje. nazalost, kod nas se intervenira svaki put, i onda kad treba i onda kad ne treba.
> 
> zaista ne vidim na koji bi to nacin klistiranje pomoglo djetetu da se sigurnije rodi. ili pak lezanje. 
> 
> glede teme topica, nisam isla na link jer pretpostavljam o cemu se radi. potpuno razumijem blogericu. ako zivis i radis u jednom sistemu gdje se vjeruje da su bolnicki porodi superiorni kucnima, vjerojatno ces i iskreno vjerovati u to.


odličan post!

----------


## pomikaki

> moja majka mene rađala 2 dana, nisam htjela ni na vakuum, rođena na forceps, oživljavana pola sata
> moga brata rodila na vakuum
> baš me zanima kako bi nas dvoje prošli da je majka odlučila rađati ko svoja (baka broj 2)


O škbkbb je suvišno raspravljati, ali laički pretpostavljam da je tebe i brata trebalo vući na vakum jer je tvoja mama rađala ležeći u bolnici... možda bi čak i bolje prošla doma (ili u bolnici ali bez intervencija)? Ali tko to zna.
Ja sam od onih koji su ovo već prežvakali, pa se ne bih puno upuštala, ali i meni se sviđa Felixin post.

----------


## anchie76

Sigurna sam da bi se na netu dalo naći još više blogova koji ukazuju na mogućnosti komplikacije bolničkog poroda. I što sada? Uvijek će se svatko prikloniti onome što osobno preferira.

----------


## Deaedi

> Sigurna sam da bi se na netu dalo naći još više blogova koji ukazuju na mogućnosti komplikacije bolničkog poroda. I što sada? Uvijek će se svako prikloniti onome što osobno preferira.


Tako je za svaku temu, ne samo oko poroda. Ako bi tako razmišljali, onda ni jedna tema ne bi imala svrhe.
Stvarje u tome da se osobne preferencije možda i promijene, ako ih se sagleda sa svih strana i spoznaju neki drugi argumenti.

----------


## anchie76

Točno tako, zato i postoji roda i ovaj forum  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

kako je to lijepo kad se svi slozimo oko necega  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

još samo da se nađe neko kome se da sve iz početka...  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

to ne brini, takvih uvijek ima  :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

> ne bi se, kao žena koja nikada nije rodila, htjela miješati u ovu raspravu, pogotovo jer je već stotinu puta sažvakana, samo sam se morala osvrnuti na ninčin post i dobro se nasmijati na boldani dio. dakle, žena koja se odluči na kućni porod automatski postaje stručnija od ginekologice koja se školovala 5-6 godina? bravo!  
> 
> a kad već nabrajaš statistike, evo moje (za prababe i tetke ne znam):
> 
> moja prva baka rodila doma 10 dice, svi živi i zdravi
> moja druga baka rodila doma 6 dice, 4 umrlo pri porodu (jedan čak od banalne stvari - nitko mu nije pročistio usta, ugušio se
> moja majka mene rađala 2 dana, nisam htjela ni na vakuum, rođena na forceps, oživljavana pola sata
> moga brata rodila na vakuum
> baš me zanima kako bi nas dvoje prošli da je majka odlučila rađati ko svoja (baka broj 2) 
> ...


Drago mi je da te je moj post nasmijao. Pogotovo jer pišeš isključivo iz tuđeg iskustva. Vjerujem da bi pričala kao i ja da si doživjela iskustvo slično mojem, ali nisi.

Kao prvo, nisam napisala da su sve žene koje odluče roditi kod kuće upućenije u porod kod kuće nego dotična doktorica, ali većina ovih koje su na Rodi, vjerujem da jesu, a valjda je njima upućen Ifigenijin post. 

Što se tiče statistika, Pomikaki je već napisala ono što sam ti ja htjela reći kad je o porodima tvoje mame riječ.

----------


## Pinky

ninči, svatko piše iz svoga iskustva. beti je isto pisala svoje iskustvo. zato mislim da je tema suvišna jer je prežvakana već o-ho-ho puta. a što se tiče poroda moje majke, mislim da nije bilo forcepsa da ne bi bilo ni mene. pogotovo me ne bi imao tko oživljavati u hladnoj seoskoj sobi gdje su mi roditelji živjeli. ali, da se ne vraćamo na rasprave...

----------


## piplica

> još samo da se nađe neko kome se da sve iz početka...


Ja neću još,
čekam da dođemo do uvoznih babica...  :Raspa: 











 :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

> čekam da dođemo do uvoznih babica...


Misliš, prijateljica iz inozemstva?

----------


## Kejt

> Kao mama koja je izgubila dijete na porodu, mogu reći svoje mišljenje. Da sam bila u rodilištu ranije, vjerojatno bi vidjeli da bebi nije dobro i hitnim carskim rezom spasili ju. Kažem, vjerojatno. Došla sam prekasno, nakon puknuća vodenjaka i par sati trudova jer sam mislila kako sam mlada i zdrava, i ni u najdaljem zakutku mozga mi nije bila misao da na termin rođenu bebu može pupčana vrpca...
> I dečkima je bila vrpca više puta omotana , ali su babica i doktor bili spremni na to i, nakon malo panike s odmotavanjem sve je bilo u redu. Naravno stalna kontrola pH i otkucaja i to direktno na glavici bebe dok je bio još skroz u meni. Najmlađoj nije bila zamotana, ali isto sam došla ranije.
> 
> Bulje puhati na hladno, jer gubitak bebe je pretežak i nezaboravljiv, a kad je to na termin još je gore.
> Po mom osobnom mišljenju zvijezda poroda je DIJETE, a ne mama. I sve treba učiniti da ono bude savršeno. To što mamu boli više ili manje, položaji, stolčić, rezanje i šivanje, klistir, ležanje u bolnici, ma sve je to ništa kad dobijete živo i zdravo dijete. Pa što god tko mislio o tome.


Na žalost, jednaka priča i jednak stav.  :Sad:  Dobro, dobro razmislite. 
OffT - Beti, jeste li u sljedećim porodima i prije nego su započeli znali da je pupkovina omotana? Od kojeg trenutka? Što ste poduzimali?

----------


## anchie76

U takvim slucajevima cak mislim da bi mama bolje prosla da se recimo odlucila na porod doma, jer bi to znacilo da bi od pocetka imala uz sebe educiranu osobu koja bi bila u stanju prepoznati da nesto ne stima i da je moguce djetetu omotana pupcana vrpca oko vrata i na vrijeme poslati mamu u bolnicu - ili poduzeti sve mjere da se vrpca odmota na vrijeme.  U bolnici se nerijetko desi da smo vise prepusteni sami sebi nego sto bi bili da radjamo doma uz educiranu babicu.  Kad je primalja uz rodilju i kad ima uspostavljen odnos kroz trudnocu koji samo sad nastavlja dalje i kroz trudove, vjerujem da ta mama ima puno bolje sanse da se ikakav problem prepozna na vrijeme, nego sto to ima u nasim bolnicama.  Ovo govorim naravno na osnovu svog iskustva u bolnici (ako si tamo 12 h, nitko ne sjedi pored tebe stalno - barem je meni tako bilo), i informacija o tome kako je radjati kod kuce uz educiranu babicu uz sebe.

----------


## Beti3

Kejt, nisu bili sigurni da li je ili nije omotana, ali smo išli na prirodne porode uz nadgledanje bebe sa(ne znam kako se to zove) prikačenim na glavicu čim je pukao vodenjak. I nije trebala ni epiziotomija, ja ustvari lako i brzo rađam ( tj.rađala sam). Samo su vrpcu odmotali kad je glavica izašla. Ča su točno radili, nisam ni pitala nakon ča bih začula plač. Malena se rodila tako brzo da nisu stigli staviti nikakav uređaj samo je doktor držao CTG prislonjen na trbuh ( i u vrijeme izgona) cijelo vrijeme da čujem da je sve OK.
Kako je tebi bilo?

Nekako si mislim da je lakše ležati lijepo u krevetu kad te boli, a ne se šetati ili sjediti. Ovo je samo osobno iskustvo. Ustvari, mene porod i nije bolio nešto previše. I sva tri druga iskustva poroda su mi vrlo lijepa. Nikad nisu intervenirali ako nije bilo baš potrebno. 

Ustvari, porod je priroda u svom najboljem obliku (S.Kitzinger) i trebao bi biti spontan i lijep. Nažalost, meni se desilo najgore i nikako ne kažem da se to mora i drugima dogoditi. Svatko odlučuje sam.
 Trudnoća i porod su postali normalna stvar, tek kad su se počeli tretirati kao bolest. Prije samo sedamdesetak godina perinatalna smrtnost majke i novorođenčeta je bila jako visoka.
A danas mali promil. I medicina JE zaslužna za to, zar ne?

----------


## anchie76

Sigurno je dio medicina, ali i veliki dio su i bitno drugaciji zivotni uvjeti.

----------


## Ifigenija

Ponekad beba bude rođena s problemima, mora na aparate, operacije, hitne tretmane, a ima takvih bolesti da se ne mogu baš precizno vidjeti na UZV.
Ne znam. Iako sam nekad bila zanesena tom prirodom, i kako bi bilo divno rađati doma, nakon dva iskustva koja su moga biti tragična da nije bilo carskog reza, sada sam sigurna da bih podnijela čuda i čuda bolničkih pretjerivanja za sigurnost svojega djeteta. Jasno, treba poboljšavati uvjete rađanja u bolnicama, i nikada ne sustati, ali, eto, što više mislim, što više čitam, i što više ljudi upoznajem, sve sam sigurnija da nema pravog opravdanja da se posve odbaci sigurnost opremljene bolnice. Nadamo se uvijek da nam neće trebati, i super ako idemo doma nakon tri dana, od srca želim da je tako svima.
Ali  na žalost nije. I onda je bolje ići doma s bebom na rukama makar i nakon dva tjedna ili mjesec dana (kad beba ima neke probleme koji su ozbiljni), nego bez bebe na rukama.

----------


## anchie76

Ne razumijem zbog cega se porod kod kuce povezuje s odlaskom bez bebe na rukama?  pa ima i masa poroda u bolnicama koji zavrse odlaskom kuci bez bebe na rukama - i jesu krenule propagande na jumbo plakatima "bjezite iz bolnica!!"?  nisu niti nece.  Cemu odlasci u ekstreme na ovakvim temama?  

Ifigenija, "poznavajuci" te na forumu sve ove godine, savrseno mi je jasno da volis imati pod kontrolom stvari oko sebe, i savrseno mi je jasno da je tebi bolnica u skladu s tim prihvatljivije rjesenje.  Mozda je za tebe, ali dozvoli da nije za sve.   I takodjer dozvolite da zene imaju pravo zeljeti ne samo zdravo i zivo dijete (to zelimo svi) nego da zele i da to dijete ima priliku biti doneseno na svijet na najbolji moguci nacin koji ta majka smatra, i ako je to pojedincima kucni porod - so be it. To sto je kucni porod nama SF, nije svima.  U mnogim drugim zemljama on postoji vec desetljecima kao najnormalnija opcija.  Mozemo se samo nadati da ce i kod nas jednog dana isto biti tako, pa ce si svatko birati onako kako njemu najbolje odgovara.

Porod kod kuce je dokazano jednako siguran kao onaj u bolnici.  A ako cemo ici na pojedinacne slucajeve, onda cemo uvijek moci pronaci taj slucaj koji ce potkrijepiti nasu tvrdnju, no mislim da nije u tome bit.  Bit je u tome da nase zene trebaju imati omogucen siguran kucni porod kakav imaju druge zene diljem europe, i to je to.  A onda ce svatko lako moci birati sto mu pase.

----------


## @n@

Ako smijem spomenuti jednu stvar koju možda malo zaboravljamo svi mi skupa: žene danas više nisu sposobne roditi same (jer ih tome uči društvo)! 
I zato sve one statistike o bakama i prabakama padaju u vodu! Jer su one rasle i odgajane su u drugačijim prilikama, na stranu pre- i postnatalna skrb, ali njima je društveno usađena spoznaja da su 'stvorene da rađaju'. I mi smo, ali ja zaista vjerujem da samo one žene koje se zaista usude roditi 'same', 'doma', 'neinterventno' i sl. imaju usađenu tu VJERU i SPOZNAJU da one to mogu! Jer je njihovo tijelo za to stvoreno.

Mene je okolina čudno gledala, ne želim ni znati što se sve pričalo, kad sam tvrdila da idem roditi u Rijeku. Još gore je bilo kad su ljudi shvatili da IDEM U RIJEKU otvorena 6 prstiju i s trudovima na 8 minuta. 
Ali je to - to: ja sam znala da sam stvorena da rodim i da to MOGU, pa makar i sama u autu.
Da se dogodila smrt ili nedajbože kakva slična tragedija... da, događa se. Događa se i u bolnicama, i u kućnim porodima. Shit happens... uvijek jesu i uvijek budu.

----------


## @n@

> ...sada sam sigurna da bih podnijela čuda i čuda bolničkih pretjerivanja za sigurnost svojega djeteta.
> ...sve sam sigurnija da nema pravog opravdanja da se posve odbaci sigurnost opremljene bolnice.


Što je za tebe sigurnost tvog djeteta? U kojem smislu sigurnost djeteta? Možda zvučim kao da provociram, oprosti, ali imam dojam da je za tebe pojam sigurnosti djeteta isključivo vidljive i opipljive naravi. Koliku štetu radimo svojem djetetu i sebi dozvoljavajući intervencije pri porodu, to rijetko tko od nas može naslutiti.
Ja ti mogu samo reći jedno: prvo dijete koje sam rodila onako kako sam JA htjela, neinterventno, u Rijeci, sam od samih početaka drugačije gledala i danas sam s njom neusporedivo više povezana nego sa svojim drugim djetetom, rođenim ranije sekcijom, kojeg nisam ni vidjela prva tri dana, a ni podojila prvih mjesec.

Slažem se s tobom da nema opravdanja da se posve napusti sigurnost opremljene bolnice, ali sam čin rađanja MORA biti prilagođen ženi i djetetu, a ne liječniku. Meni osobno je odličan pristup dr. Odenta.

----------


## Mamita

dobar post ana s dva mankija
sad će ti reći neka te stid jer su sve majke s djecom povezane (ako ni sa čim makar s pupčanom vrpcom). uostalom dojenje je krivo za sve ne može sad to biti porod  :Grin: .

i da si se temeljila na vjeri i spoznaji što je također na tankoj liniji i poprilično imaginarno 
ah
nije lako nije

----------


## Ninči

Kad smo kod prepoznavanja da nešta ne teče kako bi trebalo teći- ja sam prepoznala puno prije doktora i babica u bolnici, ali me nisu slušali, nego sam još uz to dobivala i posprdne komentare o kojima bolje da ne pišem. Morala je doći jutarnja vizita i ravnatelj rodilišta pa da dignu frku i potvrde mi da sam bila u pravu-da nešta ne teče u redu. Da nije bilo vizite, ja ne znam kako bismo i moja beba i ja završili! 
Drugi je par rukava što ne bi ni došlo do gore navedenih komplikacija da sam bila kod kuće, nego su totalno nepotrebne intervencije dotične ekipe dovele do toga. 
Zato-da sam barem rađala svoje drugo dijete kod kuće! Htjedoh se ja vratiti sa pregleda 6 cm otvorena, ali mi ne dadoše. A i tada sam znala bolje od njih da mi još nije vrijeme roditi, ali eto...što majka zna pokraj medicinara toliko školovanih...

----------


## Ariana

ninči ja znam za nekoliko takvih priča. a neke su završile tragično.

----------


## maria71

Ja imam pitanje, ne provociram, kako to da ako su prije svi rađani doma, dojeni, bondani etc, na Zemlji nije vladalo zen stanje ?

A koliko me pamćenje služi iz povijest sam samo učila o ratovima  i sličnom.

Meni nije problem to što Ana, Mara i Bara žele roditi doma.

Bujrum !  Ali smeta me što određena grupa ljudi misli da zna bolje  od mene što meni treba na porodu, bio ti 24h monitoring, mašina koja ide ping -ping  , ili pak druga krajnost -totalno odsustvo pregleda ,rađanje uz minimalni nadzor,  izlaženje iz ambulante 6h nakon poroda i sl ....

Ja sam alergična  na oktroirano  prosvijećivanje, ma kako ono bilo suptilno prezentirano, bilo s koje strane spektra. 



PO mojim mjerilima u HR meni  jedino odgovara privatno rodilište Podobnik , pretpostavljam da je nekima od vas dosta i štalica/soba/bazen/proplanak .

 I neka, živjela raznolikost, ali pustite mene da odlučim za sebe  :Wink:

----------


## Nika

Maria ali to je super, ti znaš što tebi odgovara i nema potrebe onda za ikakvom daljnom raspravo no dopusti da ovdje ima jako puno žena kojima su potrebne informacije i žele raspravljati o njima.
Ako gledam to iz osobnog iskustva prije prvog poroda nisam ni ja bila spremna na išta drugo, ljudi se mijenjaju traže nešto drugo.

No ako ti ili bilo tko drugi kome ovakav pristup ne odgovara dođe i kaže da porod kod kuće nije siguran i/ili da je opasan, moramo raspravljati o tome, jel tako.  :Wink:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> još samo da se nađe neko kome se da sve iz početka...


Usfalilo malo krvi u areni  :Grin: ...

Srećom, uvijek ima dobrih starih prokušanih tema koje bar nakratko uzburkaju strasti...

Naravno, naravno, uvijek netko novi uvijek nešto novo i pametno nauči.
Ja sam već savladala ovo gradivo (zijev.... zijev)  :Raspa: , sve što sam pametno (i nepametno) imala napisati već sam napisala.
Pa što se onda javljam?
Tako, da znate da sam živa  :Grin:   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Usfalilo malo krvi u areni ...
> 
> Srećom, uvijek ima dobrih starih prokušanih tema koje bar nakratko uzburkaju strasti...
> 
> Naravno, naravno, uvijek netko novi uvijek nešto novo i pametno nauči.
> Ja sam već savladala ovo gradivo (zijev.... zijev) , sve što sam pametno (i nepametno) imala napisati već sam napisala.
> Pa što se onda javljam?
> Tako, da znate da sam živa


potpisujem i nadam se da ću se ipak uključit ako vrijeme dozvoli. radi onog što je napisala peterlin, a potpisala tash.  :Grin: 
a i radi rasprave same, ova tema kao najvrućija na rodi, ne smije proć bez žestoke rasprave. nije red, kad je već otvorena.  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja imam pitanje, ne provociram, kako to da ako su prije svi rađani doma, dojeni, bondani etc, na Zemlji nije vladalo zen stanje ?


zbog uvođenja pelena  :Razz:

----------


## Kejt

> U takvim slucajevima cak mislim da bi mama bolje prosla da se recimo odlucila na porod doma, jer bi to znacilo da bi od pocetka imala uz sebe educiranu osobu koja bi bila u stanju prepoznati da nesto ne stima i da je moguce djetetu omotana pupcana vrpca oko vrata i na vrijeme poslati mamu u bolnicu - ili poduzeti sve mjere da se vrpca odmota na vrijeme.  U bolnici se nerijetko desi da smo vise prepusteni sami sebi nego sto bi bili da radjamo doma uz educiranu babicu.


Draga moja, bila sam uz babicu iz 'bajke', nije prepoznala da nešto nije u redu. Porod nije bio ni počeo, radila je CTG koji je proglasila dobrim, a kasnije se ispostavilo da je bio alarmantan (više interpretacija nevezanih liječnika, nevezanih međusobno i nevezanih sa mnom). JA sam skužila da nešto nije u redu, ali je, na žalost, bilo prekasno. 
Zato mislim da je 'škola' koja cijeloj priči pristupa manje 'ležerno' i 'puše na hladno' daleko daleko bolja opcija jer bi me tih tri dana ranije poslali na hitan carski i moja anđelica bi danas bila s nama. Istina je, jednako tako, da mi je trudnoću do tada kontrolirao 'klasičar' koji jednako nije prepoznao stvar koja je morala nastati prije ali bih po njegovom (klasičnom) pristupu išla svakodnevno, vjerojatno i više puta dnevno, na CTG, nakon onakvog CTGa tog kobnog utorka, iako bih, vjerojatnije, završila odmah na carskom, pod hitno. A ovako je bilo zaključeno da 'beba spava' ... 
Ne pretpostavljam da jedna priča išta dokazuje ... samo vam dajem misliti ... iz moje perspektive, bolje sve 'nepotrebne' intervencije i zdrava doza straha i očekivanja lošeg tj. neuzimanja ničeg zdravo za gotovo nego takav gubitak, ne dao vam dobri Bog da ga iskusite.

U ovoj trudnoći, i u vrijeme dok smo ju planirali, bila sam na jako puno različitih pretraga i 'pronjuskali' smo valjda svaki kutak mog tijela, potrošila sam puno puno novaca i znam da od suvremene medicine uzimam sve ... puno je toga i viška ali su nas neke dovele do zaključaka koje nismo ni slutili pa sam si tako, recimo, do danas, zabola više od 200 injekcija, svaki dan po jednu, tko bi rekao da nosim tako nešto da nisam njuškala.

Beti, ja sam rađala znajući da je beba mrtva tako da ne znam proceduru u samom porodu djeteta s omotanom pupkovinom ili čvorom pupkovine. Pitam jer me interesira kada/kako se problem s pupkovinom može uočiti, navodno se na UZV i ne mora vidjeti, na CTG se ovako rano još ne ide ... S jedne strane, statistički je nevjerojatno da se ponovi, s druge opet, možda postoji neki razlog zašto su pupkovine duge (pa je zapetljavanje vjerojatnije), možda neka 'sklonost' (evo, kod tebe se ponovila) pa želim provjeriti ako se da. Ovo drugo imamo pod kontrolom, a po pitanju pupkovine nikako dobiti jednoznačan odgovor.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja ti mogu samo reći jedno: prvo dijete koje sam rodila onako kako sam JA htjela, neinterventno, u Rijeci, sam od samih početaka drugačije gledala i danas sam s njom neusporedivo više povezana nego sa svojim drugim djetetom, rođenim ranije sekcijom, kojeg nisam ni vidjela prva tri dana, a ni podojila prvih mjesec.


kad govorimo o opasnostima dripa i ostalih intervencija, osim fizičkih opasnosti, spominju se i emocionalne opasnosti, hormoni ljubavi itd itd.

kad govorimo o opasnostima propagiranja prirodnog pristupa trudnoći i porodu, mislim da se ne smijemo ograničiti na fizičke opasnosti.
nego na emocionalne opasnosti.
kad majka sto puta pročita odenta, kad sto puta pročita da je prirodni, neinterventni porod jedna od osnovnih pretpostavki emocionalnog povezivanja majke i djeteta, kad nešto krene u krivo, to postaje odličan temelj da gubi vjeru u sebe, da gubi vjeru u svoju snagu i da blokira hormone ljubavi. 
i da se od svega puno puno teže oporavi.  :Undecided:

----------


## anchie76

Kejt stvarno mi je žao zbog toga što ti se dogodilo.  Nažalost ni uz svu tehnologiju i sve što postoji na ovome svijetu, ne postoji garancija za ništa i nema toga što će promijeniti tu činjenicu.  

 :Love:

----------


## anchie76

> kad govorimo o opasnostima propagiranja prirodnog pristupa trudnoći i porodu, mislim da se ne smijemo ograničiti na fizičke opasnosti.
> nego na emocionalne opasnosti.
> kad majka sto puta pročita odenta, kad sto puta pročita da je prirodni, neinterventni porod jedna od osnovnih pretpostavki emocionalnog povezivanja majke i djeteta, kad nešto krene u krivo, to postaje odličan temelj da gubi vjeru u sebe, da gubi vjeru u svoju snagu i da blokira hormone ljubavi. 
> i da se od svega puno puno teže oporavi.


A alternativa je?   prestati pričati o opciji prirodnog poroda i da mi žene moramo imati pravo i na to?  bolje da zabijemo i mi glavu u pijesak i dalje se tješimo činjenicom da smo i mi i dijete preživjeli porod?  Meni osobno je to neprihvatljivo, ne želim da moja kćer ili snaha imaju iste uvjete za porod kao što sam imala ja.  A ako mi (žene) ne izvučemo glave iz pijeska i ne tražimo promjene, ginekolozi će ih teško izvući sami i poželiti raditi stvari drugačije.  Navika je gadna stvar.

----------


## ina33

> Kejt stvarno mi je žao zbog toga što ti se dogodilo. Nažalost ni uz svu tehnologiju i sve što postoji na ovome svijetu, ne postoji garancija za ništa i nema toga što će promijeniti tu činjenicu.


Da... Radi se o tome da se napravi što bolja procjena rizika. Koliko vidim tu se, karikirano, kristaliziraju dvije strane, oni koji procjenjuju da je rizik veći doma, nemonitorirano pa se ne pouzdaju toliko u prirodu, koliko u liječnike; oni koji procjenjuju da je veći rizik da će kaskada intervencija dovesti do belaja, pa se pouzdaju više u prirodu, nego u liječnike. Postoji isti stav i u drugim područjima - je li veći rizik popit lijek i nositi se s nuspojavama ili ne, pustiti prirodi i tijelu da se hrvaju, je li veći rizik doći u bolnicu u susret s rezistentnim bakterijama, ili pokušavati blažim metodama.

Svako od nas misli da je u stanju nositi se s nekim rizicima... Onako.. prije... teoretski. 

Koliko god je sve relativno, i koliko god se ništa sa sigurnošću ne može znati i do belaja uvijek može doći, i koliko god će uvijek postojati vizija dvije strane (liječnik-babica) ili tri (liječnik-babica-rodilja), moje je mišljenje da postoji i neka objektivna, mjerljiva, "relativna istina" o tome gdje je sigurnije rađati, doma ili u bolnici. 

Ali, nećemo se složiti niti oko toga tko je onaj koji je najviše u stanju procijeniti te rizike - je li to rodilja - babica - liječnik... Odnosno, jedinici kojoj ćemo to mjeriti se vjerojatno nećemo složiti i to je ono što me kod ovakvih rasprava baca u bed, odnosno dvije struje nastavljaju kao tangente i nikad se neće spojiti...Pa u biti i razgovora nema. Da ima, ili bi se složili oko nečega ili bi odustali. Ovako svaki put ab ovo i ad continuum.

----------


## ina33

I teško je utvriditi je li prvo bila kokoš ili jaje - je li se mama nije povezala zbog carskog ili nedojenja ili je, nakon čitanja Odenta, učitala to u svoje iskustvo.

I ponavljam ovo od Marije - i prije je bilo prirodnog poroda, bondinga itd. - pa je bilo ratova i sl.

----------


## Kejt

> Koliko god je sve relativno, i koliko god se ništa sa sigurnošću ne može znati i do belaja uvijek može doći, i koliko god će uvijek postojati vizija dvije strane (liječnik-babica) ili tri (liječnik-babica-rodilja), moje je mišljenje da postoji i neka objektivna, mjerljiva, "relativna istina" o tome gdje je sigurnije rađati, doma ili u bolnici. 
> 
> Ali, nećemo se složiti niti oko toga tko je onaj koji je najviše u stanju procijeniti te rizike - je li to rodilja - babica - liječnik... Odnosno, jedinici kojoj ćemo to mjeriti se vjerojatno nećemo složiti i to je ono što me kod ovakvih rasprava baca u bed, odnosno dvije struje nastavljaju kao tangente i nikad se neće spojiti...Pa u biti i razgovora nema. Da ima, ili bi se složili oko nečega ili bi odustali. Ovako svaki put ab ovo i ad continuum.


Naravno da objektivna i mjerljiva istina postoji, doumili su je ljudi i na kompleksnijim područjima.

----------


## ina33

Slažem se. Samo, kako ja to vidim, postoje dvije strane - jedni koji vjeruju da ne postoji (ili im to nije važno) i jedni koji vjeruju da postoji.

----------


## Mima

Objektivna i mjerljiva istina se zove statistika, a statistika o smrtnosti na porodima naravno da postoji.

----------


## Nika

> kad govorimo o opasnostima dripa i ostalih intervencija, osim fizičkih opasnosti, spominju se i emocionalne opasnosti, hormoni ljubavi itd itd.
> 
> kad govorimo o opasnostima propagiranja prirodnog pristupa trudnoći i porodu, mislim da se ne smijemo ograničiti na fizičke opasnosti.
> nego na emocionalne opasnosti.
> kad majka sto puta pročita odenta, kad sto puta pročita da je prirodni, neinterventni porod jedna od osnovnih pretpostavki emocionalnog povezivanja majke i djeteta, kad nešto krene u krivo, to postaje odličan temelj da gubi vjeru u sebe, da gubi vjeru u svoju snagu i da blokira hormone ljubavi. 
> i da se od svega puno puno teže oporavi.


Naravno, kad nešto krene krivo kod bilo kojeg pristupa konačnica može biti ista, ne vidim razlike...

----------


## Bubica

> I ponavljam ovo od Marije - i prije je bilo prirodnog poroda, bondinga itd. - pa je bilo ratova i sl.


ja ne kuzim sto hocete reci ovim generalizacijama. Ja zelim da mom djetetu i meni porod bude u isto vrijeme najsigurnije moguće i najugodnije moguće iskustvo, kakve to veze ima s bilo kakvim ratovima? Zasto je nelegitimno traziti nesto upravo za sebe i svoj mali svijet?
Vjerujem da je moguće gore rečeno postići i kod kuće. (znam da necu nikada roditi doma ali isto tako znam da bi se na tu opciju vrlo lako odlucila da sam u prilici.)

I, ne mislim uopce da se tu radi o dvije dijametralno suprotne strane, vise mi se cini da je ta opozicionalnost umjetna atmosfere na forumu radi.

----------


## Beti3

> Objektivna i mjerljiva istina se zove statistika, a statistika o smrtnosti na porodima naravno da postoji.


A kad postaneš dio te negativne statistike, sruši ti se čitav svijet. I uđeš u sebe, i ne vjeruješ da se to tebi desilo, i pitaš zašto je Bog to dozvolio, i odbijaš svih oko sebe... Ne, ovo nije mjesto za to. 

Samo znam da sam idući put bila sigurnija u rodilištu gdje su se lijepo odnosili prema meni, gdje su znali sve rizike mog poroda, bili spremni da učine sve da prođe dobro. Samnom je bila i pedijatrica, ma ja imam apsolutno povjerenje u riječko rodilište. I ponavljam, niti jednom, a 4 puta sam rodila, nisam dobila nijednu intervenciju za koju me nisu informirali. Dva puta i bez dripa, jer su valjda vidjeli da su moji trudovi dovoljni, tri puta bez epiziotomije, nikad nalijeganja na trbuh. Atmosfera mirna i opuštena.

Mislim da jako velik utjecaj na cijeli porod ima i ponašanje rodilje prema medicinskom osoblju. I oni su ljudi i žele da ih uvažavamo, a ne se ponašati poput zvijezde koja sve zna i može. Ovo je moje osobno mišljenje i nikako ne mislim da bi ga trebali i drugi dijeliti.

A moj posljednji porod je bio tako lak i brz i bez ikakvih problema, za dva sata sam bila kao da nikad nisam rodila,da sam mogla roditi i doma i u autu, ma na livadi jer je bila sredina ljeta. 

Zaključak - sve je individualno, garancije nema za ništa i najbolje da svako ( uz maksimalan oprez ) napravi kako misli da je najbolje.

----------


## ina33

Bubice, ja točno ne kužim Odentovu tezu da će se prirodnim porodom povećati količina ljubavi u svijetu, banaliziram, nisam ga čitala, ne znam kako je to točno napisao, ovo je ono što se na forumu može iščitati.

Nikakav problem tražiti nešto za sebe, svako za sebe nešto traži i neka mu je sva sreća u tome. 

Ovakve reakcije su kontrareakcija na argument - za ništa nema garancije. 

I ne smatram da je to zbog dizanja atmosfere na forumu, nego, evo, ja s tim razmišljanjem imam problem, jer mislim da previše relativizira, pa pišem svoje viđenje.

----------


## n.grace

Slažem se s inom.

----------


## Kejt

Mima, učinilo mi se da patroniziraš (referiram se na tvoje 'pojašnjenje' o statistici). Zaista nepotrebno i ružno. Ako je to samo moj dojam, zbog ograničenja forumske komunikacije, isprika unaprijed.
S Inom i Grace se slažem, pogotovu u dijelu vezanom za argumentaciju tipa 'za ništa nema garancije'. Razumijem s kojeg polazišta i s kojom  namjerom je rečeno, međutim vrijeđa ikakav pokušaj argumentiranja i objektivne rasprave i čini ju suvišnom.

----------


## Mima

Stvarno ne razumijem zašto ti se to učinilo. Svašta.

----------


## Kejt

Zato što je nevjerojatno da ne znamo za statistiku.

----------


## Mima

U redu. Ne mislim ovo nastavljati i upropaštavati raspravu.

----------


## Kejt

U najmanju ruku, ne poštuješ sugovornika.

----------


## Mima

Nemoj se onda družit sa mnom  :Wink:

----------


## Kejt

sve si rekla

----------


## Mima

slažem se.

----------


## Kejt

eto, i složismo se

----------


## Bubica

ali nije li jednako relativiziranje: "da je moja prijateljica vas cekala tko zna gdje bi bila?"

dakle, nema sredine, nema individualizacije, svi po istoj shemi ne bi li maksimalno sprijecili moguce komplikacije? pa cak i onda kada smo skroz sigurni da ih nece biti?

ja razumijem da je za beti3 i Kejt i puno drugih zena koje su imale traumatska iskustva bolnica jedina opcija. To je skroz normalno. Ali to ne umanjuje moje pravo na ambulantni ili porod kod kuće, uz strucan nadzor. Sve su opcije legitimne, ajmo se boriti da ih ima sto vise tako da sve zene mogu odabrati upravo onakve porode kakvi su njima i njihovoj situaciji najoptimalniji.

----------


## Ifigenija

U interesu diskusije moram reći da je meni bio veliki pritisak taj prirodni porod.
A nakon dva carska reza mogu samo reći da žena može proći objektivno velike muke, bilo da rađa prirodno, neprirodno, doma, u bolnici, carskim ili ne znam, kroz usta (ako je tko počeo tako nešto raditi) i da mi se čini da se danas pokušava ukloniti faktor moguće boli, nelagode, muke bilo koje vrste. Pa kao - rađat ćeš doma i to će biti pjesma. I presretna ćeš bit,  nećeš ni osjetit, euforiju ćeš doživit, samo ako budeš pazila na satu. Nažalost to nije tako, ili bar nije zagarantirano. Svaka od nas može proći kroz porod kao kroz  kavicu s frendicom, ili kao kroz tešku muku od koje se treba oporavljati svih šest tjedana... i to je to. Tako to ide.

----------


## Mima

Treba uzeti u obzir i to da se traumatična iskustva događaju i u bolnici, i unatoč bolnici. Bolnica ne pruža apsolutnu sigurnost.
Evo u ovom trenutku imate aktivnu temu na forumu o ženi koja je umrla u bolnici, ne zato što joj se ne bi moglo pomoći nego iz nekakvih suludih razloga. I nije to naravno jedini slučaj - sjetimo se djeteta u Petrovoj; dakle opet tragedije u bolnici koja se dogodila jer nije na vrijeme intervenirano. Zato bih se ja složila sa onim što je netko napisao ranije na topicu, da odnos 1:1 sa stručnom osobom kakav ima žena koja rađa kod kuće sa stručnom babicom može biti sigurnija situacija od bolnice u kojoj je žena prepuštena sama sebi.

----------


## Kejt

je, jednako je relativiziranje

međutim, skroz sigurni da komplikacija nema i da se neće pojaviti, jednostavno ne možemo biti. kod mene ih nije bilo, po obje škole/pristupa, sve dok dijete nije, ni manje ni više, nego umrlo. 

i zaista ne sporim tvoje pravo na ambulantni ili kućni porod, point je u stručnom nadzoru koji zaista treba strepiti i raditi sve moguće rutinske i često nepotrebne provjere baš radi tog malog postotka ljudi koji će na taj način biti spašeni

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja imam pitanje, ne provociram, kako to da ako su prije svi rađani doma, dojeni, bondani etc, na Zemlji nije vladalo zen stanje ?
> 
> A koliko me pamćenje služi iz povijest sam samo učila o ratovima  i sličnom.


zapravo su sve kulture do dana današnjega imale uvijek neke rituale remećenja poroda,
osobito je najremećeniji dio bio neposredno nakon rođenja djeteta,
period ključan između ostalog i za bonding.
šta mogu kad Odent i o tome ima teoriju  :Grin:  http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/firsthour.asp





> I neka, živjela raznolikost, ali pustite mene da odlučim za sebe ;-


ovo je i moj moto  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> i zaista ne sporim tvoje pravo na ambulantni ili kućni porod, point je u stručnom nadzoru koji zaista treba strepiti i raditi sve moguće rutinske i često nepotrebne provjere baš radi tog malog postotka ljudi koji će na taj način biti spašeni


Rutinske provjere su mi još u redu, ali rutinske nepotrebne intervencije koje ometaju porod baš i ne.

ot: ima li negdje link na onu emisiju od jučer kod Danijele Trbović, o prirodnom porodu?

----------


## Kejt

> Treba uzeti u obzir i to da se traumatična iskustva događaju i u bolnici, i unatoč bolnici. Bolnica ne pruža apsolutnu sigurnost.
> Evo u ovom trenutku imate aktivnu temu na forumu o ženi koja je umrla u bolnici, ne zato što joj se ne bi moglo pomoći nego iz nekakvih suludih razloga. I nije to naravno jedini slučaj - sjetimo se djeteta u Petrovoj; dakle opet tragedije u bolnici koja se dogodila jer nije na vrijeme intervenirano. Zato bih se ja složila sa onim što je netko napisao ranije na topicu, da odnos 1:1 sa stručnom osobom kakav ima žena koja rađa kod kuće sa stručnom babicom može biti sigurnija situacija od bolnice u kojoj je žena prepuštena sama sebi.


pa da, nema sigurnosti samo zato što si u bolnici. dodatno je potreban savjestan liječnik koji prati, osluškuje, prevenira, reagira ... mislim, sad otkrivam toplu vodu, radilo se o očitom propustu liječnika

----------


## Felix

glede ratova koji su oduvijek postojali, sto je komentirala maria, vrlo je pregledno objasnjeno u odentovoj knjizi 'ljubav ocima znanosti'.

kroz cjelokupnu ljudsku povijest postoji tradicija uznemiravanja zene na porodu i tradicija odvajanja majke i djeteta nakon poroda. i sto je ta tradicija zesca, recimo majka ne smije dojiti dijete prva tri dana jer je kolostrum otrovan, ili ne smije dodirnuti dijete dok seoski vrac ne da dozvolu, to je drustvo u cjelini ratobornije i agresivnije. recimo, u sparti su se jako puno mijesali u porod i postporodjajno doba - dok su busmani u africi najmiroljubiviji narod na svijetu, kod njih oksitocin doslovno cvjeta, a porodu i bondingu pristupaju tako da maksimaliziraju izlucivanje oksitocina i endorfina.

zato odentova tvrdnja da ce oksitocin i ljubav poboljsati svijet, po meni, itekako stoji.

----------


## ina33

Iz mojih cipela, ta tvrdnja ne stoji, odnosno se mi je to too far fetched, ali svatko je slobodan vjerovati u ono što želi.

Također, ne živim u nekako uz vjeru u apsolutne sigurnosti, jer toga, po meni, nema. Ali, zato što toga nema, krivo mi je deducirati da, kad je to već tako, nema nekog objektivnog mjerila što je sigurnije, što ne.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ina, ali nije da ne postoje objektivna mjerila,
evo i ovdje 


> http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/WHO_smjernice.pdf
> Skrb tijekom normalnog poroaja 
> -praktični vodič 
> Izvještaj Tehničke radne grupe 
> Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija 
> Geneva 
> Odjel reproduktivnog zdravlja i istraživanja 
> ©Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija, 1999.


piše da je nemedikaliziran vaginalni porod najsigurniji i za majku i za dijete, ako pričamo o normalnoj trudnoći i porodu.
recimo:




> Normalan porođaj definiramo kao: Počinje spontano, niskorizičan je na 
> početku porođaja i kroz cijelo trajanje porođaja sve do izgona. Dijete je rođeno 
> spontano, u stavu glavicom, između navršenog 37. i 42. tjedna trudnoće. Nakon 
> porođaja majka i dijete su u dobrom stanju. 
> Međutim, budući da porođaj i izgon kod mnogih žena s visokorizičnom 
> trudnoćom imaju normalan tijek, mnogo savjeta u ovom izvješću se odnosi 
> također i na skrb tih žena.  
> 4 
> 1.5* Cilj skrbi pri normalnom porođaju, zadaci pružatelja skrbi* 
> ...

----------


## cvijeta73

> Iz mojih cipela, ta tvrdnja ne stoji, odnosno se mi je to too far fetched, ali svatko je slobodan vjerovati u ono što želi.
> 
> Također, ne živim u nekako uz vjeru u apsolutne sigurnosti, jer toga, po meni, nema. Ali, zato što toga nema, krivo mi je deducirati da, kad je to već tako, nema nekog objektivnog mjerila što je sigurnije, što ne.


potpis.




> dok su busmani u africi najmiroljubiviji narod na svijetu, kod njih oksitocin doslovno cvjeta, a porodu i bondingu pristupaju tako da maksimaliziraju izlucivanje oksitocina i endorfina


.

to su dvije činjenice koje nije moguće tako lako povezati.
možda su najmiroljubiviji narod na svijetu jer jadni žive maksimalno 50 godina. 
takav su narod.
toliki im je prosječni životni vijek.
možda možemo povezati njihov prosječni životni vijek s viškom oksitocina, npr.? koji u prevelikim količinama u stvari negativno djeluje na životni vijek?

----------


## mamma Juanita

zapravo trebala bih ponovno pročitati cijeli WHO-ov vodič,
nisam sigurna jel sam sad izvukla najrelevantniji dio.

----------


## ina33

Vezano za Bushmane, o kojima nemam nekog pojma... Ne znam koliko im "dobro ide"... Ja mislim da je za preživljavanje vrste dobra i jedna vrsta predatorstva i agresije... ono Darwin, survival of the fittiest. Tj. bojim se da bi vrsti koja bi bila ful miroljubiva došao nekakav udar ledenjaka koji bi ih zatekao nespremne. Doduše, i pregresivnoj se može desit da sprže planet, pa neće bit survival of the fittiest, nego survival of none. Ali, to je sve domena filozofije... Too far fetched.

----------


## MarijaP

Još je jedna velika opasnost koja napada oksitocin, a to je okolina! 

Džaba ti sve knjige i samosvijest kad ti bližnji penetriraju zdravu pamet!

 a toga je puno kod nas. (pod dojmom sam priče jedene prijateljice...)

Izluđuju te 9 mj., pa dođeš roditi pa ne ide, pa doktori malo pomognu pa i to ode k jarcu pa te eto na hitnom carskom.

I kako ćeš "odraditi" bonding kad ti babe pušu za vratom i doslovno stenju i kukaju kad primiš dijete jer se boje da ti tvoje dijete ne ispadne  :Sad:

----------


## summer

ja potpisujem inu, cvijetu...

----------


## n.grace

> Iz mojih cipela, ta tvrdnja ne stoji, odnosno se mi je to too far fetched, ali svatko je slobodan vjerovati u ono što želi.
> 
> Također, ne živim u nekako uz vjeru u apsolutne sigurnosti, jer toga, po meni, nema. Ali, zato što toga nema, krivo mi je deducirati da, kad je to već tako, nema nekog objektivnog mjerila što je sigurnije, što ne.


I opet se slažem s inom.  :Smile: 
I ja i uglavnom svi ljudi moje generacije koje poznajem su nakon poroda odvajani od majke, vrlo kratko ili nikako dojeni. Sve ih mogu okarakterizirati kao miroljubive ljude.
ina je lijepo rekla da je svatko slobodan vjerovati što želi. A ova postavka dr. Odenta meni osobno, nije uvjerljiva. Puno faktora može utjecati i utječe na nečiju miroljubivost ili agresiju.

----------


## maria71

meni je drago vidjet neke stare nickove na ovoj raspravi, pogotovo mamaJu  s kojom se baš i ne slažem pretjerano oko tema(e) XD, ali je smatram jednom od dobrih duhova foruma .

----------


## Beti3

> je, jednako je relativiziranje
> 
> međutim, skroz sigurni da komplikacija nema i da se neće pojaviti, jednostavno ne možemo biti. kod mene ih nije bilo, po obje škole/pristupa, sve dok dijete nije, ni manje ni više, nego umrlo. 
> 
> i zaista ne sporim tvoje pravo na ambulantni ili kućni porod, point je u stručnom nadzoru koji zaista treba strepiti i raditi sve moguće rutinske i često nepotrebne provjere baš radi tog malog postotka ljudi koji će na taj način biti spašeni


Kejt, apsolutno se slažem. Meni, osobno bi bilo dovoljno da je spašena moja curica, pa ma kako mićušni dio statistike ona bila.

----------


## anchie76

Nitko ovdje ne propagira ideju koja bi ugrožavala ičiji život, ni majčin ni djetetov.  Da porodi kod kuće nisu jednako sigurni kao što su porodi u bolnici, vjerojatno ne bi bili opcija.

Poanta je da žene u RH zaslužuju pravo na siguran kućni porod kao i sve druge žene. U tome je poanta.  A ne da izmišljaju toplu vodu kako bi izbjegle bolnicu i onda zbog toga riskirale puno toga.

----------


## ina33

Vjerojatno dolazi do nesuglasica jer se ne slažemo oko ovoga prvoga da su porodi doma jednako sigurni kao ovi u bolnici...

Meni je koji put bolno za čuti ono... loše stvari se događaju... to je to. Mislim da je to bolno čuti onome koji je bolestan, tko je upao u taj postotak ili tko želi razmišljati o tom malom postotku i baždari na to da se to ne dogodi koliko je god moguće. Ali, shvaćam frustraciju zdravih koji ne bi bili tretirani po paradigmi patologije. Vraćamo se na početak - tko će procijenti patologija ili zdravlje. Ja kažem - doktor. 

Tu se mi vrtimo već dugo u tom krugu i nikako se iskobeljat...

----------


## anchie76

Pa ok, ja želim da uz mene bude educirana babica koja će me proslijediti doktoru ukoliko dođe do problema.  U čemu je tu problem što bih ja preferirala tu opciju?

Pa nitko ne tjera svaku ženu da rodi doma (niti ikoga od vas), ali trenutno sve jesu natjerane da rode u bolnici. Zar ne bi bilo u redu da svatko ima opciju koja mu najbolje odgovara i da može odabrati?

----------


## mamma Juanita

hvala ti Maria  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Nemam problema s time što si navela, anchie. 

Imam problema s onim kako ja shvaćam argumentaciju za porod doma - ništa nije (apsolutno) sigurno i sve je relativno, priroda zna, a kad ne zna - to se događa, i to je dio života. Ili, što se često zna pročitati - ako pišeš o nečemu, znači imaš neke svoje issue oko toga. Nemam. Raspravljamo. 

Po meni, nešto ipak je objektivno sigurnije, nešto se ipak može napraviti da se spriječe neki fatalni ishodi (koji put). S demokratizacijom mjesta rađanja i osoba koje prisustvuju porođaju nemam problema, uz svijest o rizicima i razmišljanje what-if.

----------


## BOZZ

Gledala sam serijal "priče s rođenja" na američkom kanalu Realiti TV, kod njih trudnice vode normalno trudnoču u ambulantama i ako dok. naravno dozvoli porod kod kuče(što se tamo često odlučuju  u kadama posebnim,na krevetu).Samo je doula mislim da se tako zove obavezno prisutna i čak kola hitne za slučaj komplikacija su vani u pripravnosti.Mislim da bi se to i kod nas trebalo omogučiti,ja bi se sigurno odlučila za takav porod.Jedino sam skužila da i tamo stanje u državnim bolnicama nije baš bajno,koliko sam ja stekla dojam.Kada dođeš odmah te šopaju seditivima,drip obavezno islično.(Neka me isprave oni koji znaju nešto više.)

----------


## n.grace

> Nemam problema s time što si navela, anchie. 
> 
> Imam problema s onim kako ja shvaćam argumentaciju za porod doma - ništa nije (apsolutno) sigurno i sve je relativno, priroda zna, a kad ne zna - to se događa, i to je dio života. Ili, što se često zna pročitati - ako pišeš o nečemu, znači imaš neke svoje issue oko toga. Nemam. Raspravljamo. 
> 
> Po meni, nešto ipak je objektivno sigurnije, nešto se ipak može napraviti da se spriječe neki fatalni ishodi (koji put). S demokratizacijom mjesta rađanja i osoba koje prisustvuju porođaju nemam problema, uz svijest o rizicima i razmišljanje what-if.


Moram se još jednom složiti s tobom, ne zamjeri...  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> Imam problema s onim kako ja shvaćam argumentaciju za porod doma - ništa nije (apsolutno) sigurno i sve je relativno, priroda zna, a kad ne zna - to se događa, i to je dio života. Ili, što se često zna pročitati - ako pišeš o nečemu, znači imaš neke svoje issue oko toga. Nemam. Raspravljamo.


Ja tako ne shvaćam argumentaciju poroda doma.  Ja tako shvaćam jedino život, da ništa u životu ne nudi garancije.  A od poroda doma želim i očekujem da bude maksimalno siguran, i želim da to konačno imamo kao opciju u RH, a ne da ja ako ne želim čubiti u bolnici na dripovima itd, sjedim doma u trudovima i kalkuliram jel da krenem sada ili da još čekam.  O tome pričam.

Ja ne želim rađati doma niti sama, niti s nekim tko nije educiran.  Nije mi to opcija kako god da se okrene.  Želim imati opciju poroda kod kuće kako je imaju i žene vani.  Tada je to meni ravnopravno porodu u bolnici, i to je ono čemu se nadam da ćemo imati jednog dana.

----------


## anchie76

> Po meni, nešto ipak je objektivno sigurnije, nešto se ipak može napraviti da se spriječe neki fatalni ishodi (koji put). S demokratizacijom mjesta rađanja i osoba koje prisustvuju porođaju nemam problema, uz svijest o rizicima i razmišljanje what-if.


Na osnovu svega do sada pročitanog, ja nemam dilema da je (za mene) porod kod kuće sigurnija opcija - jednostavno se ne bih željela izlagati tehnologiji i riskirati da mi ona zakomplicira porod (što se često može vidjeti u današnje vrijeme).

Dakle, objektivno gledajući što je sigurnije je ipak jedna subjektivna kategorija  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> Na osnovu svega do sada pročitanog, ja nemam dilema da je (za mene) porod kod kuće sigurnija opcija - jednostavno se ne bih željela izlagati tehnologiji i riskirati da mi ona zakomplicira porod (što se često može vidjeti u današnje vrijeme).
> 
> Dakle, objektivno gledajući što je sigurnije je ipak jedna subjektivna kategorija


Pa, ne znam. I respectfully disagree.

----------


## Felix

BOZZ, u sad-u su porodi u bolnicama u pravilu vrlo, vrlo medikalizirani. koliko se sjecam, stopa dripa i indukcija je jako visoka, 70% zena uzima epiduralnu, postotak carskih rapidno raste, sve u svemu, sansa da u bolnici dobijes prirodan porod je izrazito niska. inace imaju jednu od najvisih, ili cak najvisu (mislim da je najvisa ali nisam 100%), stopu smrtnosti rodilja i djece u razvijenom svijetu.

----------


## BOZZ

onda sam dobar dojam stekla,ipak tamo bez penez ništa kaj ne.

----------


## Nika

> Po meni, nešto ipak je objektivno sigurnije, nešto se ipak može napraviti da se spriječe neki fatalni ishodi (koji put).


Hm, sad padam s kruške, misliš ovdje objektivno sigurniji je bolnički porod jel tako.
Ne volim statistike, ali što nisu takve da su porodi kod kuće jednako sigurni?!

Kad ja razmišljam o porod kod kuće i općenito o porodu i trudnoći prvo što mi je u glavi je kako će nešto poći krivo ukoliko se prepustim sustavu.

Što iz iskustva dva poroda što iz informacija koje su mi dostupne, te na kraju mojih osobnih shvaćanja.

Sjetim se stresa koji je bio prisutan kad je na trudničkoj knjižici pisalo prijeteći pobačaj, ajme majko...(nepotrebno, nikakvih indikacija zapravo nije bilo), osjećaj straha u bolnici na prvom porodu, nelagode...
Drugi puta sam bila mirna, toliko mirna iako sam morala mijenjati liječnika usred trudnoće, ali sam tada imala sreće i upoznala primalju s kojom sam tijekom ostatka trudnoće bila u kontaktu, uspostavila jedan prijateljski odnos, taj moj mir i povjerenje u nju, je nešto što mi je sada teško opisati. Tada je to bio najbolji bolnički porod koji sam u tom trenutku mogla zamisliti, i sada veliki ALI neke stvari su se dogodile jer sam bila u bolnici i jednostavno ih ne možeš izbjeći.

Upravo zbog tog iskustva sigurna sam koliko je taj mir meni bio potreban i da je to još jedan dodatan razlog zašto je moja trudnoća i porod bili savršeni. 
Slušajući kasnije neke stručne ljude koji su već spominjani, uvjerena sam koliko je to važno, te koliko stvari može poći krivo zbog jednog natpisa u trudničkoj knjižici.

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, pričam o normalnoj fiziološkoj trudnoći kojih ima jako puno, no koje pođu krivo zbog nekog vanjskog utjecaja, tijekom trudnoće ili poroda.

Da sada moram roditi bila bih užasno tužna i zabrinuta jer da ukoliko želim roditi kod kuće što trenutno mislim da bi moja želja bila, na žalost nemam mogućnosti i to je ono što nije fer.

----------


## pomikaki

> Na osnovu svega do sada pročitanog, ja nemam dilema da je (za mene) porod kod kuće sigurnija opcija - jednostavno se ne bih željela izlagati tehnologiji i riskirati da mi ona zakomplicira porod (što se često može vidjeti u današnje vrijeme).
> 
> Dakle, objektivno gledajući što je sigurnije je ipak jedna subjektivna kategorija





> Pa, ne znam. I respectfully disagree.


ina, zgodna formulacija  :Grin: 

ali ti se ne slažeš s anchie da je za nju sigurnije roditi kod kuće, ili misliš na sebe?

----------


## Cubana

> Da sada moram roditi bila bih užasno tužna i zabrinuta jer da ukoliko želim roditi kod kuće što trenutno mislim da bi moja želja bila, na žalost nemam mogućnosti i to je ono što nije fer.


Da ja sada moram roditi bila bih presretna što ću ubrzo imati u naručju svoju bebicu. 
Čin poroda jest važan, ali svrha mu je rođenje bebe, a ne porod sam po sebi.

----------


## Mima

Ali vjerojatno bi ipak i brinula kako će sve proći zar ne?

----------


## Beti3

> Da ja sada moram roditi bila bih presretna što ću ubrzo imati u naručju svoju bebicu. 
> Čin poroda jest važan, ali svrha mu je rođenje bebe, a ne porod sam po sebi.


upravo tako

----------


## ina33

> ina, zgodna formulacija 
> 
> ali ti se ne slažeš s anchie da je za nju sigurnije roditi kod kuće, ili misliš na sebe?


Ja se ne slažem sa anchie da ona bez doktorskog praćenja i mišljenja može prosuditi što je za nju objektivno najsigurnije. I ne slažem se s time da objektivno ne postoji, tj. da je ono ful subjektivna kategorija i da je toliko vezano za osjećaj sigurnosti i mira. Ne kažem da je osjećaj nevažan, ali nije ni svevažan, tj. to je važnosti, po meni "accessoriesa", a ne the važnosti. Komplikacija ili ne će se dogodit bez obzira na osjećaj živčanoće ili mira, tj. vrlo blago korelirano s tim, ovisno o nekim faktima koje (koji put) može procijenit doktor, a koji put ne može ni on nego bude "loša sreća". To ja, ugrubo, mislim.

BTW, a propos poroda u SAD, zanima me zašto je smrtnost tolika... možda je i zbog nedovoljnog praćenja u trudnoći, pa kad se na porod dođe, možda je prošao voz kad se moglo nešto intervenirati. Kaže poznanica koja je u SAD da ima dosta smrti zbog omotavanja pupkovine, a sve zato jer je preskupo radit UZV-ove... Ali, to je nešto što sam čula, nisam proučavala.

----------


## cvijeta73

pomikaki, ina je mislila da se ne slaže (za ovu ljubaznost niti nema hrvatski prijevod, to samo fini englezi mogu izreć  :Grin: ) s tvrdnjom da je sigurnost subjektivna kategorija. jer ne može bit subjektivna. 

jedna moja prijateljica na ovu temu kaže slijedeće:

to sta je nešto opcija ili postoji ne znači da je apsolutno sigurno i dobro. djelomičnim prikazivanjem istine samo se gube poeni,  a zalaganje za pravo žene da može roditi doma, uz educiranu babicu, blizinu bolnice i ostalu podršku je zapravo nešto sasvim ok. 

i ja se sasvim slažem s njom.
i to i je ono što u cijeloj toj priči oko kućnih poroda mene smeta.

----------


## ina33

> pomikaki, ina je mislila da se ne slaže (za ovu ljubaznost niti nema hrvatski prijevod, to samo fini englezi mogu izreć ) s tvrdnjom da je sigurnost subjektivna kategorija. jer ne može bit subjektivna. 
> 
> jedna moja prijateljica na ovu temu kaže slijedeće:
> 
> to sta je nešto opcija ili postoji ne znači da je apsolutno sigurno i dobro. djelomičnim prikazivanjem istine samo se gube poeni, a zalaganje za pravo žene da može roditi doma, uz educiranu babicu, blizinu bolnice i ostalu podršku je zapravo nešto sasvim ok. 
> 
> i ja se sasvim slažem s njom.
> i to i je ono što u cijeloj toj priči oko kućnih poroda mene smeta.


Evo, upravo ovo, potips totalni (ja nisam cvijetina prijateljica  :Smile: ).

----------


## anchie76

> Ja se ne slažem sa anchie da ona bez doktorskog praćenja i mišljenja može prosuditi što je za nju objektivno najsigurnije.


 
Nisam ja rekla da su kućni porodi jednako sigurni kao bolnički - to proizlazi iz statistike.  Statistika pokazuje da su jednako sigurni.  Nije to moja topla voda.   A ako su jednako sigurni, ja u tom slučaju svakako izabirem kućni porod uz medicinski obrazovano osoblje.

----------


## ina33

Ja mislim da je u tvrdnji da statistika pokazuje da su kućni porodi jednako sigurni kao bolnički podložna brojnim dodacima "uz uvjet, uz uvjet, uz uvjet". Dosta je to... onako... na razini krilatice. Što to točno znači? Mislim - da li je danas u Hrvatskoj sigurniji kućni porod nego porod u bolnici. I tako dalje... Problem je (samo) što u toj argumentaciji fali "waivera".

----------


## Mima

U Hrvatskoj sigurno nije sigurniji, kad uopće nije niti moguć uz stručnu asistenciju.

----------


## anchie76

> pomikaki, ina je mislila da se ne slaže (za ovu ljubaznost niti nema hrvatski prijevod, to samo fini englezi mogu izreć ) s tvrdnjom da je sigurnost subjektivna kategorija. jer ne može bit subjektivna.


Krivo ste vi mene shvatili.  Nije sigurnost subjektivna, ona je objektivna.  *Objektivno je dokazano da su porodi kod kuće jednako sigurni kao oni u bolnici* (i nisam to ja dokazivala nego stručnjaci).  Dakle ako su obje opcije objektivno JEDNAKO sigurne, moj (subjektivni )odabir će biti porod kod kuće jer ću se tamo JA osjećati bolje i sigurnije nego u bolnici.  Dok će druga osoba iz te dokazano jednake dvije opcije, odabrati bolnicu jer se toj osobi (subjektivno) ona čini ipak sigurnijom. Jesam uspjela objasniti?





> to sta je nešto opcija ili postoji ne znači da je apsolutno sigurno i dobro. djelomičnim prikazivanjem istine samo se gube poeni,


Ja stvarno ne kužim, tko prikazuje djelomičnu istinu? stvarno imam osjećaj da se ne razumijemo. 




> a zalaganje za pravo žene da može roditi doma, uz educiranu babicu, blizinu bolnice i ostalu podršku je zapravo nešto sasvim ok.


pa šta ja cijelo vrijeme ne trubim o ovome?  :Confused:

----------


## anchie76

> Mislim - da li je danas u Hrvatskoj sigurniji kućni porod nego porod u bolnici.


Pa naravno da nije kad ga niti nemamo kao opciju ponuđeno.. o čemu pričamo?  U ovom trenu se možemo samo zalagati da jednog dana imamo i tu opciju i da će žene sigurno rađati doma a ne se izlagati razno raznim rizicima u nastojanju da izbjegnu bolnicu (kako to rade sada).

----------


## ina33

Anchie, problem je što se stvar prezentira (odnosno ja je percipiram) kao da je u Hrvatskoj SAD available cijeli sustav koji bi davao podršku porodu doma, kao da smo mi sad to željeno društvo. Ono što se čita nisu risks, nego vjeruj tijelu, osjećaj sigurnosti, misli pozitivno, ionako je porod u bolnici nesiguran itd. A sve bez kontekstualizacije tj. cro lokalizacije. Na topicima, ne možda u službenim tekstovima, sl. tekstovi su uglavnom prijevodi nečijih iskustava iz drugih zemalja. Vjerojatno uz razmišljanje ako to tako ne piše, tko će se usudit ohrabrit na to i želit to, pa nismo mi ti neki drugi di je sve to moguće. A to je - pola infaća. To je sukus priče kako ja to vidim i zato cijelo vrijeme i opozicija, ne da se zabavljamo na forumu... to sigurno, evo, nije motivator ovih koji se javljaju jna ove teme, a proživjeli su tragedije. Ne mislim da si to rekla itd., ali ono - ide generalizacija na generalizaciju pa plešemo taj bumbarov ples.

----------


## anchie76

Ako mi žene ne budemo te koje će inzistirati na promjenama i da nam se to konačno omogući, nikad to nećemo imati. A kako ćemo inzistirati i zahtjevati ako se zadovoljavamo trenutnim stanjem i nemamo info o boljem?  Zato ovaj forum postoji,  da među ostalim ukaže na mogućnosti i da nas potakne da tražimo bolje za sebe i za našu djecu.

Roda je moćna, ali nije baš toliko moćna da nas xy (čitaj:mali broj aktivista) uspije izvesti da RH konačno ima sigurne porode kod kuće omogućene svima.  To ćemo uspjeti samo ako žene to budu htjele i budu zahtjevale bolje i više za sebe, jer samo tako su se do sada dešavale sve promjene.

----------


## Nika

> Da ja sada moram roditi bila bih presretna što ću ubrzo imati u naručju svoju bebicu. 
> Čin poroda jest važan, ali svrha mu je rođenje bebe, a ne porod sam po sebi.


Što bi to bio porod sam po sebi, ne razumijem tu formulaciju, tijek poroda je važan upravo kako bi žena i imala svoje dijete u naručju.
Pobrkala si stvari, i u redu je ako to tebi nije prihvatljivo.

----------


## ina33

Ma, to je sve OK. Po meni, jedino pri tome radu da ženske želje isplivaju ili da se žene uopće to ovdje usude želit treba bit malo oprezniji pri tim argumentima u smislu a sigurno, to je subjektivno, tijelo je oduvijek znalo kako porodit bebu itd. Ono što sam već gore spominjala. Zato je stalno taj "dupli pas" na ove teme.

----------


## anchie76

Pa naravno da je potrebna edukacija o tome kako je tijelo sposobno roditi i samo itd itd... jer u našem društvu je još uvijek percepcija da se može roditi samo i isključivo u bolnici i da bi svaka druga opcija bila pogubna.  Što ne stoji (da imamo sve što imaju i vani).

----------


## ina33

> Pa naravno da je potrebna edukacija o tome kako je tijelo sposobno roditi i samo itd itd... jer u našem društvu je još uvijek percepcija da se može roditi samo i isključivo u bolnici i da bi svaka druga opcija bila pogubna. Što ne stoji (da imamo sve što imaju i vani).


.... ma blizu smo, ali onaj neki ključni last mile nikako prijeći. Nije svako tijelo sposobno rodit samo, niti je svako tijelo zdravo itd. Istina je ta malo dublja, meni fali toga ostalog konteksta na te rečenice, možda ti misliš da se podrazumijeva, ne znam...Zato imamo taj sustav medicine, bolnice itd. Jer živimo u vrijeme da i ta tijela koja podbace (ne zbog lošeg mišljenja ili negativnih misli, nego nekih drugih, fzičkih stvari), mogu roditi, a ne kao prije - back luck, priroda je takva i tu se ne može ništa napravit... kad se može.

A trijažu o tome radi medicinar.. One ne ovisi o ženinom stavu, uvjerenju itd.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, ne ovisi uvijek o ženinom stavu... I kužim argumente kaskade intervencija i to što se piše o ugrožavanju ženina mira. To mi je logično.... do onog samog krešenda i Odentove teze o umirujućem oksitocinu i životu budućih ljudi... pa počnem lučit adrenalin (ako je dozvoljeno malo šale na ovu temu).

----------


## Nika

> Ma, to je sve OK. Po meni, jedino pri tome radu da ženske želje isplivaju ili da se žene uopće to ovdje usude želit treba bit malo oprezniji pri tim argumentima u smislu a sigurno, to je subjektivno, tijelo je oduvijek znalo kako porodit bebu itd. Ono što sam već gore spominjala. Zato je stalno taj "dupli pas" na ove teme.


ALI  :Smile:  tijelo i zna kako poroditi, ajmo ne pretjerivati, NO kad nešto pođe krivo postoji adekvatna medicinska pomoć. I to nitko ovdje na drugačiji način ne prikazuje.
Argumenti da je takav porod siguran, nisu nikako subjektivni, to je možda dio koji se ne želi priznati.
No kada pričamo subjektivno, onda ja mogu misliti da meni može biti bolnički porod sigurniji a ti možeš misliti da je kućni sigurniji za tebe.  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> to sta je nešto opcija ili postoji ne znači da je apsolutno sigurno i dobro. djelomičnim prikazivanjem istine samo se gube poeni, a zalaganje za pravo žene da može roditi doma, uz educiranu babicu, blizinu bolnice i ostalu podršku je zapravo nešto sasvim ok.


pa i ja se s ovime slažem... ali ne bih rekla da je prikazivanje istine djelomično.
Svima nam je valjda jasno da se događaju komplikacije, neke i s tragičnim ishodom, i kod kuće i u bolnici. Statistike govore da je vjerojatnost za jedno i drugo podjednaka. Naravno tu je pitanje interpretacije podataka gdje možemo dodavati i oduzimati postotke s dvije decimale, ali ja ne znam kome bi bilo u interesu da te statistike lažira (hoću reći, vjerujem da su bar približno točne).

Mislim da bi žena trebala imati pravo, u dogovoru s ginekologom koji joj vodi trudnoću, odlučiti koja je opcija za nju bolja.

----------


## anchie76

> Nije svako tijelo sposobno rodit samo, niti je svako tijelo zdravo itd. Istina je ta malo dublja, meni fali toga ostalog konteksta na te rečenice, možda ti misliš da se podrazumijeva, ne znam...Zato imamo taj sustav medicine, bolnice itd. Jer živimo u vrijeme da i ta tijela koja podbace (ne zbog lošeg mišljenja ili negativnih misli, nego nekih drugih, fzičkih stvari), mogu roditi, a ne kao prije - back luck, priroda je takva i tu se ne može ništa napravit... kad se može.
> 
> A trijažu o tome radi medicinar.. One ne ovisi o ženinom stavu, uvjerenju itd.


Ma NARAVNO!  Zato medicina i postoji, da pomogne u tim slučajevima koji bi u prošlosti tragično završili.  Zato je dobro da imamo sve to danas što imamo.  Tu nema dilema.  Samo je problem da se prema svim trudnoćama odnosimo kao da su problematične, kad nisu.  Taj dio se treba promijeniti, da one žene koje jesu sposobne roditi bez uplitanja medicine to i mogu napraviti na najsigurniji mogući način.

----------


## blackberry

mene uvijek zbune ovakve rasprave...zaista. ne razumijem zašto uvijek nastane takva frka kad se netko zalaže za pravo na izbor? čega god to bilo. činjenica je da ga sada nema. i šta ima loše u tome da ga sutra bude??? u čemu je problem? zašto se grčevito držati jedne stvari, ako možeš imati tri na izbor, pa ko voli nek izvoli? zar baš tako malo cijenite promjene? po meni je najveća tragedija što žena nem prvo nikakvog izbora. pa nismo svi isti i nisu svakome iste stvari bitne. pa to je najnormalnije. laganim koracima se nešto mijenja...ali toliko laganim da je to tragično. i sad zaista ne pljujem ni po bolinicama, ni po doktorima. i zaista cijenim što pomognu kad nekome pomoć treba, što prie nije bilo tako. ali, zbog tog postotka ne trebaju sve žene biti strpane u isti koš. to boli, makar mene.
sad je tema porod kod kuće....ali opcija prirodnog poroda je još tako daleka i to je problem. zašto nema kuća za porod? zašto u bolnici porod ne može biti intimniji? zašto se sa ženom rijetko surađuje, već je se samo porađa? i zašto je smiješno kad netko kaže da o porodu više zna žena nego doktor? oprostite, ali njegovo će znanje ostati zauvijek teoretsko s praksom kakvu su muškarci odredili kao normalnu danas. taj isti doktor baš nikad neće znati što jednoj ženi znači porod. i žene se razlikuju. danas je sve više žena koje ni ne žele roditi, već žele da ih se porodi, žele carski, da ne osjete bol, da bla bla...i to je ok. zar ne? one imaju izbor? a ove druge, na koje će taj porod imati značajan psihološki utjecaj, s kojim će se godinama boriti jer nisu imale izbora? nismo sve iste, ne doživljavamo život svi isto. i najviše me nervira kad mi netko pokušava objasniti kako je za mene u redu nešto što ne može biti. moja majka je živi dokaz da je porod i više od samog rođenja bebe. mi smo obe mogle na porodu umrijeti...da me nisu izvukli na vakum. ali, isto tako je dobila čisti klasičan bolnički tretman....prokidanje vodenjaka, drip..pa nema više trudova..pa bla bla...a da nije...možda ni ne bi bilo opanosti, možda i bi. no to uoće nije bitno. bez obzira što mi obje preživjele, ona svoj porod još uvijek nije preboljela. pa ne možemo onda razgovarati koliko je psihološki utjecaj poroda bitan...naravno da je bitan, nekom više nekom manje. meni recimo zaista jako bitan, i već se dvije godine pokušavam nositi s time što sam doživjela, a nisam trebala. zato nikad neću shvatiti zašto je problem imati izbor...

beti, kejt meni je izuzetno žao zbog svega što ste proživjele. ja ne znam kako bi se nosila s tim.

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa i ja se s ovime slažem... ali ne bih rekla da je prikazivanje istine djelomično.
> .


a ja pak ovo ne razumijem, a ne razumijem ni anchie koja se čudi.

odi na portal, klikni na porode. jel ti se to čini potpuno ili djelomično prikazivanje istine? 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124

koje riječi idu uz carski rez, epiduralnu, drip?
u svim slučajevima kao moguća komplikacija spominje se - smrt. da dalje ne nabrajamo.
da li svi znamo da uz sve ove intervencije većina žena normalno rodi, odmah se poveže s djetetom, bez ikakvih komplikacija? znamo.

da li roda mora propagirati ovakve načine poroda? ne mora.

koje riječi idu uz kućni porod? pa da krenemo dalje, neasistirani kućni porod?

ljubav, ljubav i ljubav i još malo ljubavi. 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=137&Show=575

cijela strana puna rizika bolničkog poroda. gdje su rizici kućnog poroda?
gdje su priče koje nisu završile sjajno?

pa ako statistika kaže da je sigurnost kućnog i bolničkog poroda ISTA, pa gdje je ta ISTA količina rizika? (ne kažem istih rizika, ali po logici stvari, nabrajanje različitih rizika, kao i prednosti - trebalo bi biti - ISTO).

----------


## anchie76

Roda ne mora propagirati prirodni porod, ona je odabrala propagirati prirodan porod, kao što je odabrala i propagirati dojenje i koješta drugo.  To smo odabrali jer duboko vjerujemo da je to ono što je istinski bolje za većinu djece i većinu majki.

A ako naše bolnice ostanu ovakve kakve jesu sada, a u međuvremenu dobijemo sigurne kućne porode, tko zna, možda kućni porodi prevagnu po sigurnosti zbog svih intervencija koje će izostati.  No nadam se da će se sve to promijeniti i da ćemo imati i bolje bolnice a i sigurne kućne porode, da na svakom od tih mjesta majka može dobiti maksimalno prirodan porod za sebe i za svoje dijete, a da se osjeća sigurno i zaštićeno.

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.thefarm.org/charities/mid.html
evo usporedbi statistika 1707 kućnih poroda na "Farmi" (The Farm) Ine May Gaskin između 1971-1989. 
s 14,033 bolničkih poroda u istom periodu.



> The Safety of Home Birth: The Farm Study
> Abstract
> Pregnancy outcomes of 1707 women, who enrolled for care between 1971 and 1989 with a home birth service run by lay midwives in rural Tennessee, were compared with outcomes from 14,033 physician- attended hospital deliveries derived from the 1980 US National Natality/National Fetal Mortality Survey. Based on rates of perinatal death, of low 5-minute Apgar scores, of a composite index of labor complications, and of use of assisted delivery, the results suggest that, under certain circumstances, home births attended by lay midwives can be accomplished as safely as, and with less intervention than, physician-attended hospital deliveries.

----------


## ina33

Fair enough što je Roda odabrala podršku prirodnom porodu, ali možda bi trebalo balansirati i u prikazu drugih stvari, konkretno ovo što cvijeta navodi gore - npr. carski.

----------


## mamma Juanita

obratite pažnju na recimo ove usporedbe:
Birth injury* 0.23* Farm vs.*3.34* NNS/NFMS
RDS (respiratory distress syndrom)*1.41* Farm vs.*3.65* NNS/NFMS
Assisted delivery* (Assisted delivery is use of any of the following: cesarean section, forceps or vaccum extractor.)
*2.11* Farm v.s. *26.60* NNS/NFMS
Cesarean section 
*1.46* Farm v.s. *16.46* NNS/NFMS
5-min. Apgar <7   *1.62* Farm v.s.  *2.40* NNS/NFMS

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Fair enough što je Roda odabrala podršku prirodnom porodu, ali možda bi trebalo balansirati i u prikazu drugih stvari, konkretno ovo što cvijeta navodi gore - npr. carski.


na što konkretno mislite u vezi carskog?
da li vam je poznato da se baš mi iz "poroda" u Rodi zalažemo za to da se prestanu  događati dugotrajni i medikalizirani vaginalni porodi (koje smatramo opasnijom i lošijom opcijom od carskog)
a sve za to da bi se izbjegao carski?
da li je loše to što smatramo da je alternativa prirodnom, neuznemiranom porodu upravo carski rez,
a ne ono što je danas najčešće- visoko interventan i medikaliziran vaginalni porod?

da li nas  krivo shvaćate ili to za što se zalažemo smatrate lošim?

----------


## ina33

Problem je u, po meni, precrnoj prezentaciji carskog - onaj tekst (Wagner) - ali već smo imali na tu temu rasprava i zaključeno je da tekst ostaje gdje je..., mislim da ima i cijeli topic od x strana o tome. 

Znači, ajmo reći, cilj je super i OK, ali tekstovi koji ga prate, po mom sudu, koji put nisu baš balansirani (u smislu ovog što je cvijeta pisala - jedna je varijanta super, druga je koma, a statistike pokazuju da je slično). Kužim i zašto se tako piše - da se skreće razmišljanje žena da je jedino normalno interventno i CR. Ali, u tome stradava ta neka objektivnost, za koju ja mislim da nije samo u očima promatrača, a meni osobno je važna.

Sjećam se kako sam bila ono u čudu (onaj smajlić) kad sam čitala taj tekst prije CR-a i pitala se ma, Bože moj, jel' moguće da je to tako. Pa mi je CR skroz OK prošao, a išla sam na njega ajme majko.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ajme, pa to je jedan tekst i jedna rečenica i svako je može tumačiti na svoj način,
i jako je politička jer pisao ju je muškarac koji se bori za afirmaciju primaljstva u SAD gdje je primaljstvo izumiruća struka i gdje su statistike katastrofa upravo zbog visoke stope intervencija... i mogli bi sad opet u nedogled..
ja kužim i prihvaćam da je ta rečenica žestoka i da može smetati i žuljati, ali prevagnulo je to što smo tada procijenile da je vrijednost ostatka teksta ipak veća i važnija u odnosu na dio žena koje će se možda osjetiti osobno pogođene.
i stvarno sad više ne bih o jednom tekstu, bolje rečeno o jednoj rečenici koja stoji u jednom tekstu na portalu i nigdje  je dalje ne prenosimo, jer je to potpuno sporedna stvar i suštinski i količinski unutar toga čime se bavimo na području trudnoće i poroda.

s druge strane, ono zbog čega nam se najčešće rugate vi koje nas volite kritizirat  :Smile: 
je upravo Odent i što toliko citiramo baš njega, a baš on je doktor koji kaže da bi porodi, da bi bili sigurni, u današnje vrijeme tehnologije trebali biti, kako sam već gore napisala-ili skroz neinterventni, ili na carski.
jer je apsurdno da se povećavaju rizici takvim agresivnim vaginalnim porodima kada imamo puno sigurniji carski rez(s time da on kaže da se još uvijek nitko ne bavi *dugoročnim* rizicima kad su statistike u pitanju!).

----------


## ina33

Ne kužimo se. Meni je to sve OK (do na te zadnje teorije od Odenta, to ne mogu nekako sebi prispodobiti), ali nije mi OK taj, po meni, nebalansirani prikaz stvari. Jer će ljudi pročitat baš to jer baš to i piše, odnosno odabrano je iz cijele hrpe. Moj je dojam da urednička palica prikazuje rizike jednoga, a ne i rizike drugoga, da postigne mijenjanje svijesti i okoline.

----------


## mamma Juanita

naš je odabir na što ćemo naglasak staviti, a naglasak je stavljen na ono
što smatramo da je teško ili skoro potpuno nedostupno.
i bez lažne skromnosti smatramo da su jednim dijelom i zahvaljujući nama te informacije postale raširenije  idostupnije, a i praksa se ponešto (presporo doduše) mijenja.
dal da pišemo i o rizicima dojenja?
jer, hej, ima onih koji tvrde da je, zbog sveopće zagađenosti, majčino mlijeko opasno (pri tom je valjda ovo industrijsko poteklo s marsa...)
sori na malo sarkazma, ali o rizicima pkk možeš čuti ako popričaš s bilo kojim domaćim ginekologom.
čuti ćeš i više od toga, jedan moj profesor je često znao ispričati jednu anegdotu kad je učenik rekao da je 2+2=5,
pa je prof. rekao "bravo! odgovorili ste i više od traženog"  :Grin:  if you know what I  mean...

koji će ti domaći ginekolog reći npr. to da induciranje poroa u oko polovicu slučajeva ne uspije i završi carskim?
itd, itd, ja ovdje tipkam a djeca me zovu da pečem kestene :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

Meni se čini da smo više-manje svi jasno isprezentirali svoje stavove. Moj je da je pristup biased, ali po meni je to negativno, jer se selektiraju informacije zbog tog biasa, a bias je nastao zbog promocije, i da je bias, po mom mišljenju, upravo kontraproduktivan za promociju jer stalno poziva na ove prešućene stvari da isplivaju i da se bias ispravi. Meni se čini da bi bilo možda lakše drugačije, ali možda vi imate iskustva s drugih "tržišta ideja" di je upravo ovo najoportunije. I tako...

----------


## mamma Juanita

a čuj, onda je biased cijeli Rodin rad,
jer svjesno *bira* dojenje kao bolji izbor, sjedalice kao bolji izbor, ne fizičko kažnjavanje kao bolji izbor, itd...

----------


## ina33

Porod je mjesto di su ulozi najveći, a oko AS nema spora.

----------


## mamma Juanita

eh, vjeruj mi da ima ljudi kojima i oko sjedalica i oko dojenja i oko svega nabrojanog i još dosta toga nenabrojanog  ima spora.
stvar je početnog stava.
ali da, najosjetljiviji smo na početak života, to je istina.

----------


## mamma Juanita

bdw, nema komentara na studiju (statistike) s Farme?

----------


## ina33

Vezano za studiju s Farme, meni je to daleko - nemam pojma kakvi su uvjeti po bolnicama u Australiji da bi mogla usporediti. Spor oko svega ovoga drugoga je meni nekako 2. linija važnosti, zbog toga jer u porodu po 2 ljudi može zaglaviti, a treći može bit očajan, kao i šira rodbina. O AS ne vidim da se nešto raspravljamo, je li početni stav ili oko toga nema objektivnog spora jer je sigurnije i šlus, ne znam....

----------


## mamma Juanita

što se farme tiče, o Americi je riječ.

----------


## ina33

> što se farme tiče, o Americi je riječ.


OK, nisam gledala, ja sam samo pogledala ovaj citat koji kaže da su rizici isti, under certain conditions. Po onome br. 2 pejstu statistika s kraticama koje ne razumijem NNS i sl. ispada da su rizici u bolnici višestruko veći. Ja ne znam čitat statistike, jedva znam pročitat ove na koje nabasam iz područja u kojem sam doma (MPO). Kako porodničari iz Cro čitaju te statistike, što im one govore? Ili ih ne čitaju?

Mene trigeriraju izjave "ne misli crno", "vjeruj tijelu, ono zna", a kad se dogodi da ne zna - a, događa se...

----------


## mamma Juanita

ima jako malo statistika vezano uz PKK, pa im možda nisu ni poznate.
zanimljivo kako taj nedostatak statistika većinu ne sprečava da proglasi pkk apriori opasnijim od onog u bolnici.
a čini se, po onome što je dostupno, da nije baš tako.
čini se da ima i onih koji pročitaju pa jednostavno blaženo ignoriraju jer ne vjeruju u sigurnost poroda.
ove statistike na farmi nisu identične nekim drugima s PKK, što je isto zanimljivo,
daje materijal za razmišljanje što tiu sve može utjecati.
ali kad ovo pogledaš, onda se, najblaže rečeno,
moraš zapitati što nije u redu s bolničkom praksom da ima toliko lošije statistike od ovih s tamo neke farme.

----------


## ina33

Jedna od stvari koje mi padaju na pamet -vjerojatno su Farmini uzorci već iztrijažirani - tj. žene koje imaju komplikacije završavaju u bolnici?
Pitati se po mei je uvijek OK. Meni je koma ono - ne pitaj se, priroda je to uredila... Ponavljam se, ali ja stvarno nemam ništa protiv da se omogući porod doma, u sustavu koji će ga suportirati za one koje žele, ali me smetaju takve izjave - ne pitaj se, previše se pitamo hoće li bit sve OK itd.

----------


## mamma Juanita

žene koje su imale transfer u bilo kojoj fazi trudnoće ili poroda su isto u statistici, pogledaj, nema puno toga.

----------


## mamma Juanita

U svakom slučaju se slažem da PKK nikad neće biti dobar izbor baš za svaku ženu i dijete,
niti objektivno, a niti subjektivno zbog njenog osjećaja(ne)sigurnosti koji je toliko važan u porodu.
ali uz odgovarajući sustav koji to podržava (i kojem se nadamo u budućnosti), _za niskorizične trudnoće_koje protječu uredno
i porod započinje spontano i terminski (i naravno kad sama žena to želi), PKK može biti jednako sigurna opcija
ili čak sigurnija od onog u bolnici.
naglašavam ovdje _niskorizične trudnoće_, jer naravno da za recimo prijevremeni porod PKK nosi priličan rizik obzirom na (ne)zrelost djeteta.

----------


## Monchou

Tesko je citati ove tri price, tesko je citati bilo koju zivotnu pricu koja zavrsava smrcu djeteta...
Ja bih samo malo htjela kritizirati clanak jer autorica u jednom trenutku tvrdi da su u sva tri slucaja komplikacije bile nagle i nepredvidive, te da se nisu mogle sanirati u situaciji kucnog poroda, a iz prica se razumije da su u prva dva slucaja primalje bile te koje su napravile znacajnu pogresku jer su ignorirale jasne znakove o tome da nesto nije u redu s majkom ili djetetom. Za trecu pricu iz opisa koji je dan u clanku nije jasno da li je kucni porod bio asistiran ili neasistiran, te tko je, kada, kako i zasto primjetio da otkucaji djetetovog srca nisu pravilni.
Prije bih rekla da ove price ukazuju na to da pri kucnom porodu treba jos pazljivije birati osobu (primalju/lijecnika) koja ce savjetovati roditelje. U prvoj prici u kojoj je primalja ustanovila da je dijete dobro, usprkos zabrinutosti roditelja, na koncu se cini da bi bilo boje da je i period poslije poroda bio nesasistiran jer bi roditelji, da nije bilo primalje koja je krivo reagirala, vjerojatno dijete koje im se nije cinilo zdravo odveli na pregled u bolnicu.
Hocu reci, svaka se situacija, svaka komplikacija i svaki "uspjesni" porod moze protumaciti na vise nacina, iz razlicitih kuteva gledista. Neke zene smatraju da su imale uspjesan i lijep porod zahvaljujuci medicinskom osoblju, neke smatraju da je za to zasluzna dostupna tehnologija, neke su zahvalne na prisutnosti supruga, druge svu zaslugu pridaju svome tijelu ili svojoj sposobnosti za radjanje. Mislim da svaka zena i svaka obitelj treba odabrati tocno ono sto se uklapa u njenu zivotnu filozofiju.
Za mene je to u slucaju prvog poroda bila "primitivna soba" unutar velike bolnice, za drugi porod, moja vlastita spavaca soba i primalja od povjerenja, za eventualni treci mi se cini da bih najradije bila sasvima sama, negdje daleko od svijeta. I svi dobro mi poznati rizici poroda relativiziraju se pred slikom jedne samo moje spilje u kojoj sama prihvacam toplo i vlazno tijelo djeteta koje izlazi i mene, neometano se smiruje u mom narucju, prihvaca dojku i gleda me svemirski dubokim pogledom dok cijeli svijet vani ceka da budemo spremni i zeljni prigrliti ga, sa svim zivotnim rizicima i mogucnostima koje u njemu uvijek vladaju...

----------


## Felix

> Jedna od stvari koje mi padaju na pamet -vjerojatno su Farmini uzorci već iztrijažirani - tj. žene koje imaju komplikacije završavaju u bolnici?


upravo suprotno. zene tamo nisu isle ni na ultrazvuke, niti su imale famozne vaginalne preglede, nije bilo namjerno izazvanih pobacaja jer recimo plod ima bolest ili stanje nespojivo sa zivotom - SVA djeca su se radjala, i to sve ulazi u statistiku. radjali su se i blizanci i zatci doma i sve moguce 'rizicne' trudnoce.
zivjeli su u sumi izvan naselja, bez struje i tekuce vode, u autobusima pretvorenim u kuce, a do bolnice su imali par desetaka kilometara. i u takvim uvjetima su imali jednako sigurne porode kao u bolnici - sigurne sto se tice smrtnosti zena i djece, a sto se tice oporavka, ozljeda i sl, znatno bolje.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ovo je objavljeno samo nekoliko tjedana nakon što su istraživanja objavljena u američkom časopisu Obstetrics and Gynaecology otkrila kako su porodi kod kuće tri puta rizičniji za novorođenče od poroda u bolnici.
> Naime, u studiji je zaključeno kako kod bebe rođene kod kuće postoji mogućnost pojave dišnih ili srčanih problema što može biti povezano s neadekvatnim promatranjem nakon poroda. Istraživanje je obuhvatilo preko 500 tisuća poroda te je pokazalo kako je stopa smrtnosti beba rođenih u bolnici oko 0,3 posto na tisuću poroda, dok se kod kućnih poroda taj postotak penje na jedan.
> – Kućni porod je opcija za majke koje nisu imale nikakvih komplikacija u trudnoći, *pri čemu ih se mora unaprijed informirati o rizicima koje to uključuje* – objašnjavaju u časopisu The Lancet.


evo, ima i rezultata koji su drugačiji nego rezultati farme.
studija vamo, studija tamo.
ovo je kao što bi anchie rekla, samo nakon površnog guglanja.
a časopis the lancet, vodeći medicinski časopis, gdje je to objavljeno, ima dosta članaka na temu poroda kod kuće - malo sam ih pogledala, ima jedan zgodni o percepciji boli koja je puuuno manja kod žena koje rađaju kući, kako se postaje babica kvalificirana za kućne porode itd. oću reć, ima puno puno afirmativnih članaka o kućnim porodima.

felix, zar su te žene živjele na toj farmi tijekom cijele trudnoće ili je farma kao nekakva kuća za porode? misliš na UZV pred porod, ili?

gdje se na stranicama rode mogu naći rizici s kojima se suočava žena kad se odluči na kućni porod? to ne može saznati ni od ginekologa zato što ginekolozi, kako vi kažete, odbacuju tu opciju, ne znaju o njoj ništa, pa tako ne znaju ništa ni o rizicima. koji će ti ginekolog smireno sat vremena objašnjavati što sve može poć u krivo kod kućnog poroda, a krene normalno?

----------


## pikula

Cvijeto potpis ko kuća. Istina,meni je zadnji porod u bolnici bio koma,imam ptsp od njega i sigurno bih voljela ne roditi u takvim uvjetima ponovno, ali ne baš u bilo kakvim drugim uvjetima, prije trećeg poroda, ako Bog da, mislim trebala bih puno više informacija prije nego bih se odlučila za porod kod kuće akao uopće kod kuće

----------


## Felix

samo kratko, nemam vremena 

farma - zivjeli su tamo u zajednici hipija

lancet - kao sto kazes, studija vamo, studija tamo, u svakom slucaju je zanimljivo procitati i drugacije misljenje, pogotovo u casopisu kao sto je lancet.

nisam ukljucena u uredjivanje portala, ali rekla bih ovako: u hrvatskoj trenutno nije moguc porod doma uz uvjete koje imaju zene vani. roda ne preporucuje porod kod kuce sada i trenutno, u uvjetima koji sada vladaju, roda radi na to da osvijesti da je porod kod kuce u odgovarajucim uvjetima sigurna opcija i radi na tome da se on omoguci i kod nas. moje misljenje je da su price s poroda kod kuce iznesene u cilju osnazivanja zena i podsjecanja da je porod prirodni proces, a ne da bi poticale zene da rode doma neasistirano ili asistirano, ali pravno neregulirano. zato nema ni uputa sto i kako, nema detaljnog ulazenja u organizaciju i logistiku poroda kod kuce. meni se to tako cini, mozda sam u krivu, ne znam.

zene koje se odlucuju na to (ukljucujuci moju malenkost) odluku donose svjesne neidealne i neregulirane situacije u vezi toga i nikako ne bih rekla da se na to odlucuju iz hira, ponesene nakon par tekstova i topica na rodi.

----------


## SikaPika

Da u Hrvatskoj postoji mogućnost poroda kod kuće uz asistiranje *stručne* i što je po meni još važnije, *iskusne* osobe, sigurna sam da bih ga odmah odabrala.

Kada se prisjetim svog poroda, sve je moglo biti drugačije. Da sam imala više samopouzdanja i hrabrosti, ne bih dopustila da mi nekakav stažist, što li, desetak minuta prčka tamo dolje pokušavajući saznati koliko sam otvorena. Ne bih dopustila da mi dva dana kasnije doktorica istim tim prčkanjem probije vodenjak. 
Onda je sve krenulo tako da su trudovi slabi, da mi moraju dati drip, da je bolje za mene i za moje dijete da ga malo poguraju...
Slušala sam i surađivala. Vjerovala sam im i nije mi palo na pamet raspravljati se (iako sam imala lijepo sročen plan poroda). 
Kada su rekli da dišem i tiskam najviše što mogu jer ću samo tako najbolje učiniti svom djetetu, dala sam sve od sebe. Zadnji atomi snage su izgarali samo da mom djetetu bude dobro. A kad sad pomislim da joj je moglo biti puno, puno bolje za nju da je sve teklo prirodno, žao mi je što je kod nas tako i zato se u potpunosti slažem s Anchie i MamomJuanitom. 

DA ne pričam o tome kako sam htjela roditi na stolčiću od kojega sam isti tren odustala kada sam shvatila koliko se to njima ne da. Pa što ćete vi na tome, pa znate li vi kako je to teško... Rekla sam si, nema šanse da se prepustim ljudima s takvim stavom. Neka rade kako najbolje znaju. Ali zar tako mora biti? I to u bolnici koja na svojim internetskim stranicama navodi stolčić kao mogućnost? 
Kada sam rekla da ne želim drip, rečeno mi je da je to najbolje za mene i dijete. I ok, možda u tom trenutku kada mi je vodenjak zaista bio probijen zbog tog, pa hajde, reći ću, silovanja, i je bio najbojla opcija. Ali zašto su me morali čerečiti i probiti ga?

Sjećam se kako u tim trudovima uopće nisam pratila tko dolazi, odlazi... MM je bio pokraj mene, pratio što se događa, poticao na disanje, osvješćivao me. Kada sam kasnije prepričavala drugima i rekal da mi je doktor bio ok te da je stalno obilazio, MM me ispravio i rekao da je doktor bio svega tri puta, da su sestre tek prolazile kroz rađaonicu, no ja nisam imala taj osjećaj vjerojatno  zato jer je on bio sve vrijeme uz mene. Pomislila sam, Bože, što da sam bila sama? Što bi se dogodilo da me nitko nije opomenuo da se otkucaji ne čuju, da dišem... A trudovi su bili tako jaki i tkao česti, onesvješćivali su me. Pogađate, zbog dripa. 

MIslim da se u našim bolnicama puno toga uzima zdravo za gotovo! Prvo bi to trebalo promijeniti, a onda svakako kao normalnu opciju uvesti porod kod kuće. 

I nije da se nisam povezala sa svojim djetetom. I bez obzira na taj drip i na neprirodan položaj, samog izgona se sjećam kao nečeg najljepšeg na svijetu. Onaj flop, pa ona onakva musava meni odmah na prsa, pa sisanje, pa moja gotovo pjesma kojom sam zahvaljivala Bogu, ali i doktoru, babici, sestrama na svemu što su učinili... nisam osjećala ni bol, ni slabost, ni glad, ni žeđ. A povezane smo kao duša i tijelo, samo se ne zna tko je što.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Evo da se i ja javim...
Definitivno podržavam odabir i mogućnost poroda kod kuće - to mi je bila velika želja, ali se bez primalje nisam usudila na tako nešto.
Prvi porod mi je bio katastrofa jer sam se prepustila s doktorima s punim povjerenjem- a njihove intervencije su mi ga otežale do kraja, "privezali" su me uz krevet, doktorica me otvarala prstima jer me trudovi koliko su god strašno jaki bili, nisu otvarali, probušili su mi vodenjak...mučili me... mojem A. je pupčana vrpca bila omotana oko vrata...nisu znali za to...kad su bebu padali otkucaji nisu znali zašto, doveli su UZV, ali nisu vidjeli vrpcu...nakon 15 sati muke sam rodila, brzo su odmotali pupčanu vrpcu i na moju sreću je sve bilo ok...beba je imala ogromne hemangiome i izmučio se jako...ali je sve dobro završilo...bilo bi mu lakše da su me pustili u miru...
Drugi porod nitko me nije dirao ni gnjavio, slobodno sam se kretala i rodila bez muke sva sretna s bebicom sve ok.
Treći porod sam htjela biti kod kuće do kraja jer sam 5 min do bolnice, ali me s  prvim trudovima oblijala krv i tu je završila moja priča da ostanem doma...u bolnici su rekli da je sve ok...ali bila sam mirnija znajući da sam tamo za slučaj da zatreba, ali nisam dala intervenirati. Nisam dala da me prikuju za krevet, nisam dala da mi buše vodenjak, nisam dala da mi daju injekcije niti drip...
MM i ja smo se šalili, razgovarali...ja sam prodisavala trudove stojeći i tako mi je bilo najljepše...kad je krenulo...bila sam gotova začas...i vodenjak nije puknuo...prvo se rodio balon vode pa moja princeza...
i imala je *dva puta omotanu pupčanu vrpcu oko glave* ali je ona cijeli porod provela u vodi i vjerujem da ju je taj balon štitio da se vrpca jače ne zategne jer otkucaji nisu pali ni u jednom trenutku. 
Primalje mi nisu vjerovale kad sam im rekla da me puste da sama znam kako je najbolje za mene jer znam slušati svoje tijelo što mi govori...puno su mi pomogli i tekstovi koje sam čitala ovdje na rodi...da je pored mene bila primalja u kući ko u onim porodima u kući u Austriji...bila bi sigurnija nego u bolnici gdje te pogledaju usput...ponašaju se po nekim klišejima...
Nakon svega su primalje komentirale tj. rekle doktoru - mladom specijalizantu da treba slušati mame jer one ipak najbolje znaju i osjete što se događa...
Taj porod mi je bio najljepše životno iskustvo zahvaljujući tome što sam slušala svoje tijelo i moja bebica je bila mirna i vesela...i uživale smo u svakoj sekundi nakon toga  :Smile: 
I zato - *moramo* imati mogućnost izbora!

----------


## Beti3

> MM i ja smo se šalili, razgovarali...ja sam prodisavala trudove stojeći i tako mi je bilo najljepše...kad je krenulo...bila sam gotova začas...i vodenjak nije puknuo...prvo se rodio balon vode pa moja princeza...
> i imala je *dva puta omotanu pupčanu vrpcu oko glave* ali je ona cijeli porod provela u vodi i vjerujem da ju je taj balon štitio da se vrpca jače ne zategne jer otkucaji nisu pali ni u jednom trenutku. 
> Primalje mi nisu vjerovale kad sam im rekla da me puste da sama znam kako je najbolje za mene jer znam slušati svoje tijelo što mi govori..
> *Nakon svega su primalje komentirale tj. rekle doktoru - mladom specijalizantu da treba slušati mame jer one ipak najbolje znaju i osjete što se događa...*
> Taj porod mi je bio najljepše životno iskustvo zahvaljujući tome što sam slušala svoje tijelo i moja bebica je bila mirna i vesela...i uživale smo u svakoj sekundi nakon toga 
> I zato - *moramo* imati mogućnost izbora!


Jako mi se sviđa tvoja priča, a naročito što je sve tako divno prošlo. Ovo boldano je , po mom mišljenju, najbitnije u porodu. Slušati mamu i posvetiti joj se, a ne kao na traci obavljati porode. 
Roditi dijete je najljepši doživljaj u životu, i uz svu sigurnost za bebu i mamu, treba biti ugodna i topla atmosfera. Onda je lakše i podnijeti neophodne (ako su neophodne) medicinske intervencije.
Jesam za mogućnost izbora, ali uz dužan,veliki oprez.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

:Love: Beti3

----------


## anchie76

> .
> Jesam za mogućnost izbora, ali uz dužan,veliki oprez.


Oprez u smislu sigurnosti, da.  Apsolutno.  I bolnice i porodi kod kuće moraju bit izvedeni u maksimalno sigurnim uvjetima.

----------


## EvaMONA

> mene uvijek zbune ovakve rasprave...zaista. ne razumijem zašto uvijek nastane takva frka kad se netko zalaže za pravo na izbor? čega god to bilo. činjenica je da ga sada nema. i šta ima loše u tome da ga sutra bude??? .


Apsolutno potpisujem i zato se ovakva tema mora podići s vremena na vrijeme kako bi se dobilo pravo izbora kod ovog "gorućeg" (nažalost ga samo mnoge majke smatraju gorućim pitanjem) pitanja. 
Tek kad bude moguće ostvariti to pravo tema će biti nepotrebna i tek tada će možda služiti više kao poligon za međusobna uvjeravanja, a do tada bih učinila sve što mogu da svaka žena ( a ne samo ona koja ima internet i dovoljno snage volje, hrabrosti ili novaca ) u našoj zemlji može izabrati kako će roditi svoje dijete.

----------


## EvaMONA

> Ako smijem spomenuti jednu stvar koju možda malo zaboravljamo svi mi skupa: žene danas više nisu sposobne roditi same (jer ih tome uči društvo)! 
> zaista vjerujem da samo one žene koje se zaista usude roditi 'same', 'doma', 'neinterventno' i sl. imaju usađenu tu VJERU i SPOZNAJU da one to mogu! Jer je njihovo tijelo za to stvoreno.
> .


Ovo potpisujem iz osobnog iskustva. Prvi put sam učinila puno da se informiram, odem roditi u Varaždin s uvjerenjima da to mogu i planom poroda..., ali nisam imala iskustva, no zbog svega navedenog imala sampsihičke snage da teži porod s previše intervencija uspješno završim i s ponosom ga se sjećam.
No drugi put je bilo puno ljepše, lakše i za mene "normalnije", a mislim da sam u podsvjesti bila spremna za porod doma jer mi se nikako nije dalo krenuti iz mog udobnog okruženja gdje je porod super napredovao. Taj put mi je stvarno sjelo da bi ja to mogla sama. Otišla sam i rodila za 5 min. uživancija!

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ovo je objavljeno samo nekoliko tjedana nakon što su istraživanja objavljena u američkom časopisu Obstetrics and Gynaecology otkrila kako su porodi kod kuće tri puta rizičniji za novorođenče od poroda u bolnici.
> Naime, u studiji je zaključeno kako kod bebe rođene kod kuće postoji mogućnost pojave dišnih ili srčanih problema što može biti povezano s neadekvatnim promatranjem nakon poroda. Istraživanje je obuhvatilo preko 500 tisuća poroda te je pokazalo kako je stopa smrtnosti beba rođenih u bolnici oko 0,3 posto na tisuću poroda, dok se kod kućnih poroda taj postotak penje na jedan.
> – Kućni porod je opcija za majke koje nisu imale nikakvih komplikacija u trudnoći, *pri čemu ih se mora unaprijed informirati o rizicima koje to uključuje* – objašnjavaju u časopisu The Lancet. evo, ima i rezultata koji su drugačiji nego rezultati farme.
> studija vamo, studija tamo.


 
*Lies, damned lies and a flawed home v hospital meta-analysis*

In June the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists published on their web site www.ajog.org a meta-analysis of maternal and newborn outcomes in planned home births vs planned hospital births (Wax JR et al, 2010). The authors concluded that ‘_Less medical intervention during planned home births is associated with a tripling of the neonatal mortality rate._’ Needless to say, this claim was instantly repeated in the press around the world.

It is normal practice when publishing a paper to give various bodies an advanced copy so that they can study it and comment, but ACOG was so keen to promote this study they took a short cut and put it out on the web site, ahead of publication in September, and thereby ensured that any comments would be superficial until other experts had had an opportunity to study the full report.

A meta-analysis is a statistical analysis of the findings of relevant selected studies. It should establish a strict selection criteria to enable a search of relevant papers which can then be combined and considered as a whole. It appeared that a substantial total of home and hospital births were available for analysis. *Unfortunately, of the final 12 studies selected for inclusion one study was too small to draw any conclusions (which the investigators admitted); one study found a higher death rate in the ‘planned’ home births (the researchers admitted that their findings may have included unattended home births that were not planned); one study was so old that one would have to question whether the findings would be applicable to modern maternity care; which leaves nine studies none of which supported the conclusions of the meta-analysis. Indeed, they all concluded that planned home birth carries no higher risk of perinatal mortality than planned hospital birth. Interestingly, the analysis managed to exclude the only large scale prospective study of planned home births in the USA, which demonstrated that both women and babies cared for by Certified Professional Midwives had excellent outcomes (Johnson and Daviss, 2005).*

In their enthusiasm to inform the world of the alleged tripling of the neonatal mortality rate the researchers failed to mention that their own deeply flawed meta-analysis found that women choosing home births have significantly better outcomes in every single measure of maternal and neonatal well-being when compared with mothers having hospital births. 

With commendable rapidity a whole series of influential bodies gave their comments, all of them critical, and the following is a selection of some of those comments:

‘Unfortunately, the recent meta-analysis by Wax et al ....is far from the high-quality rigorous review that health care providers and the public expect. Not only are Wax’s conclusions in direct conflict with a growing international body of quality research that demonstrates the safety of home birth for low-risk women and their infants when attended by trained professional midwives, but his methodology is deeply flawed.’ (Lawlor M, National Association of Certified Professional Midwives).

‘
‘Of the largest studies included in this meta analysis, _only three_ (Hutton, et al 2009; Janssen et al 2009; & deJonge et al 2009) clearly distinguish between planned and unplanned home births. These three studies—which comprise 93% of the women included in the metaanalysis—found no significant differences in perinatal outcomes. _Only one_ study (deJonge, et al 2009) meets the gold standard for quality in home birth research (Vedam, 2003) and had sufficient numbers on which to base conclusions about mortality. *This study found that babies born at home were not more likely to die or to suffer severe illness in the first month.‘ (American College of Nurse Midwives)*

‘...Dr. Michael C. Klein, a senior scientist at the Child and Family Research Institute in Vancouver and emeritus professor of family practice and pediatrics at the University of British Columbia said the U.S. conclusions did not consider the facts. “A meta-analysis is only as good as the articles entered into the meta-analysis—garbage in, garbage out. Moreover, within the article, Wax et al did their own sub-analysis of the studies in the meta-analysis, after removing out-of-date and low quality studies, and found no difference between home and hospital births for perinatal or neonatal mortality. Yet in the conclusion, they choose to report the results of the flawed total meta-analysis, which showed the increased neonatal mortality rate. Klein said that this is apparently a “politically motivated study in line with the policy of the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecolgists (ACOG) who is unalterably opposed to homebirth.”’ (Simkins G, Midwives Alliance of North America).

Comparing outcomes of home and hospital births are fraught with problems, and any study needs to differentiate between the different reasons women birth at home. These can be divided into women who:

choose to birth at home with a qualified midwife
birth in prisons or remand homes
unexpectedly birth at home having booked a hospital delivery
conceal or deny that they are pregnant
are ‘high risk’ who refuse ever again to go into hospital
choose to birth at home without any qualified attendant

It is hardly surprising, therefore, that so few studies take these confounding factors into consideration.

Despite the above criticisms of this paper The Lancet’s editorial (31st July, 2010) claims that this flawed metal analysis ‘provides the strongest evidence so far that home birth can, after all, be harmful to newborn babies’ and goes on to say ‘Women have the right to choose how and where to give birth, but they do not have the right to put their baby at risk.’ It makes one wonder whether The Lancet editor even read the research and is it any wonder that the public is becoming increasingly sceptical about medical opinion?

One relies on the medical profession to be rigorous in their analysis of maternity care so that women can make informed decisions about the care they want. In the past the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists has appeared more interested in maintaining its control of maternity care than in the welfare of women and babies and, unfortunately, this study, and The Lancet’s editorial, are further examples of their self-interest which will, no doubt, be quoted by obstetricians all over the world in order to maintain their control of centralised obstetric care and continue to obfuscate the evidence. 


*Beverley A Lawrence Beech*


References:
Editorial (2010). Home birth – proceed with caution, The Lancet, Vol 376, 31 July 2010, p30.
*Wax JR, Lucas FL, Lamont M, et al. Maternal and newborn outcomes in planned home birth vs planned hospital births: a metaanalysis. Am J Obstet Gynecol 2010;203*




Extracts from the Birth Sense Web site, http://www.themidwifenextdoor.com/?p=930
This web site helpfully commented on the nine remaining studies used in the meta-analysis, all of which concluded that planned home birth carries no higher risk of perinatal mortality than planned hospital birth, and less risk of complications. 

1. Koehler NU. Outcomes of a rural Sonoma county homebirth practice 1976-1982. My objection to inclusion of this study is that during the period of 1976 – 1982, the use of electronic fetal monitoring and ultrasound was in its early stages, and not used routinely in hospitals or home births. Since the conclusion of the metaanalysis was that fewer interventions are associated with an increase in neonatal death, a study from an era where neither birth site used the technology being touted as reducing neonatal mortality cannot be used to draw an accurate comparison.

2. Pang JWY. Outcome of planned home births in Washington State: 1989-1996. This study, included in the metaanalysis, has received wide criticism for its conclusion that planned home birth is riskier than planned hospital birth. The study authors themselves admitted, “This study has several limitations that are related to the reliance on birth certificate data. These include the potential for misclassifying unplanned home births as planned home births.” In Washington state, birth certificates indicate the place of birth, but not the _intended_ place of birth, and the qualifications of non-physician birth attendants were not determined for this study. Thus the study may have included unintended home births, or home births without a certified birth attendant, and is not appropriate for inclusion in the metaanalysis.

3. Shearer JM. Five year prospective survey of risk of booking for a home birth in Essex. “The results of this study showed *no evidence of an increased risk associated with home confinements* but indicated that there were fewer problems than were encountered in the deliveries in mothers confined in hospital. ” 

4. Woodcock HC. A matched cohort study of planned home and hospital births in Western Australia 1981 – 1987. “Planned home births in WA appear to be associated with *less overall maternal and neonatal morbidity* and less intervention than hospital births.”

5. Ackermann-Liebrich U. Home versus hospital deliveries: follow-up study of matched pairs for procedures and outcome. ”Conclusion: Healthy low risk women who wish to deliver at home have *no increased risk* either to themselves or to their babies. “ 

6. Wiegers TA. Outcome of planned home and planned hospital births in low risk pregnancies: prospective study in midwifery practices in the Netherlands. “Conclusions: The outcome of planned home births is *at least as good* as that of planned hospital births in women at low risk receiving midwifery care in the Netherlands.” 

7. Lindren HE. Outcome of planned home births compared to hospital births in Sweden between 1992 and 2004. A population-based register study. “Conclusion. In Sweden, between 1992 and 2004, the intrapartum and neonatal mortality in planned home births was 2.2 per thousand. The proportion is higher compared to hospital births but *no statistically significant difference was found.* Women in the home birth group more often experienced a spontaneous birth without medical intervention and were less likely to sustain pelvic floor injuries.”

8. Janssen PA. Outcome of planned home births versus planned hospital births after regulation of midwifery in British Columbia. Conclusion: “*There was no increased maternal or neonatal risk associated with planned home birth under the care of a regulated midwife.* The rates of some adverse outcomes were too low for us to draw statistical comparisons, and ongoing evaluation of home birth is warranted.”

9. Dowsell T. Should there be a trial of home versus hospital delivery in the United Kingdom? This trial only included 10 women, 5 who gave birth at home and 5 who gave birth in the hospital. With numbers this small, it is impossible to draw any conclusion in regard to risks. Even the authors stated, “*The trial was too small to draw any conclusions about home birth*“.

10. de Jonge A. Perinatal mortality and morbidity in a nationwide cohort of 529 688 low-risk planned home and hospital birtdohs. _BJOG_ 2009;116:1–8. “This study shows that planning a home birth *does not increase the risks of perinatal mortality and severe perinatal morbidity* among low-risk women, provided the maternity care system facilitates this choice through the availability of welltrained midwives and through a good transportation and referral system.”

11. Hutton EK. Outcomes associated with planned home and planned hospital births in low-risk women attended by midwives in Ontario, Canada, 2003-2006: a retrospective cohort study. Conclusion: “Midwives who were integrated into the health care system with good access to emergency services, consultation, and transfer of care provided care *resulting in favorable outcomes for women planning both home or hospital births.”*

12. Janssen PA. Outcomes of planned home birth with registered midwife versus planned hospital birth with midwife or physician. Conclusion: “Planned home birth attended by a registered midwife was associated with *very low and comparable rates of perinatal death and reduced rates of obstetric interventions and other adverse perinatal outcomes* compared with planned hospital birth attended by a midwife or physician.”

----------


## gorka

Evo netko tko će ispocetka :grin:
Krumpiric, blog-surprise... odvalila sam od smijeha  :Laughing: 
Beti3, iskreno mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva i ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko ta bol moze biti razarajuca. Cestitam ti od srca na hrabrosti s kojom si nadrasla tu bol i nastavila dalje. No, ne opravdavam tvoje razmisljanje o kucno/bolnickom porodu.  Sta mislis zasto WHO i UNICEF provode kampanju „Bolnica prijatelj djeteta“, a sad vec i „Bolnica prijatelj majke“. Nitko ovdje ne pokusava utvrditi tko je „zvijezda“ nego sto su optimalni uvjeti za majku i dijete. Jer izmucena i napacena majka nikako ne moze brinuti o novorodencetu u najosjetljivijim trenucima njegovog zivota. A rezanje, medikalizacija i traumatiziranje majke itekeko utjece  na bebu koja je jos uvijek u maternici. Razmisljaj dugorocno i proguglaj malo o posljedicama rutinski obavljenih trauma nad majkom, a samim time i nad djetetom.

----------


## gorka

Ifigenija, bebe koje moraju na operacije, aparate po porodu i sl. educirano osoblje mora prepoznati puno prije poroda i tada savjetovati iskljucivo bolnicki porod uz neonatologiju koja ima osoblje s visokim iskustvom. A i da se prisjetimo da carici imaju puno veci rezik od respiratornog distresa od vaginalno rodenih beba i  samim time je veci postotak intervencija kod takvih bebaca  :Wink:  A lijecnici vrlo cesto mami daju do znanja – eto spasili ga tom intervencijom, i ne spomenu da je mozda ne bi ni bilo da je islo vaginalno bez uplitanja. I ne zaboravi da u Nizozemskoj zene radaju doma uz strucnu asistenciju kao standardna praksa ili ambulantno u slucaju ocekivanih komplikacija, pa ako je sve doma za par sati kad je majka spremna idu doma.

----------


## gorka

Maria71, ipak provociras! Navedimo samo primjer Spartanaca i njihovih poroda (ali cini mi se da ih je vec netko na topicu spomenuo). I ne mozes reci da su iskljucivo SVI imali idealne uvijete poroda i onih nekoliko dragocjenih sati po porodu.  I tko te to ne pusta da rodis kako zelis? Imenuj ju molim te pa cemo osoblje zamoliti da ju kartonira  :Yes:

----------


## gorka

Kejt, mislim da je problem s tvojom andelicom  :Heart:  bio taj sto lijecnici „klasicari“ svaku trudnocu smatraju rizicnom, odnosno od trenutka zaceca se ocekuje problem i komplikacija koja se u pravilu nikada ne dogodi u takvim trudnocama. U tvom slucaju je situacija bila alarmantna, a oni su odmahnuli rukom jer NISU ZNALI prepoznati problem koji im se u praksi vjerojatno vrlo, vrlo rijetko dogada
 [citat kejt] „i zaista ne sporim tvoje pravo na ambulantni ili kućni porod, point je u stručnom nadzoru koji zaista treba strepiti i raditi sve moguće rutinske i često nepotrebne provjere baš radi tog malog postotka ljudi koji će na taj način biti spašeni“ 
Ne znam kako nitko do sada nije reagirao na ovo? Jesi li ti svjesna sto si napisala? Tvrdis da SVAKA trudnica treba proci kroz „rutinske i često nepotrebne provjere“ koje nuzno ukljucuju i intervencije na porodu jer eto to se tako radi, da bi mali postotak bio spasen? Ajde molim te pronadi zadnje statistike o komplikacijama i preracunaj ih u realni broj trudnica koje bi morale proci torturu screeninga i uhvati se literature koja objasnjava sto nepotrebni screening moze uciniti trudnicama dok iscekuju rezultate, a da ni ne spominjemo sto nepotrebne intervencije cine i mami i bebi na porodu. Ili baci oko na statistike s farme koje je dala mamahuanita i samo da napomenem da tamo nije bilo screeninga kojim bi se "nepodobne" bebe abortusima uklonile iz statistike jos u ranoj trudnoci. Radale su se SVE bebe! I statistike su im opet vrhunske i moram priznati da kad sam citala neke price s poroda, ni ja ne bi odabrala takav kucni porod, a opet je sve vise nego idealno bilo i za roditelje i za bebu, samo zato jer je u tom trenutku to bio samo i iskljucivo njihov izbor.

----------


## gorka

Ina33 cak i odent kojeg toliko spominjes, a tvrdis da ga nisi procitala, navodi carski rez kao idealnu opciju u slucaju komplikacije. Jedina razlika je u tome da je njegov savjet da se porodu dozvoli da krene, da hormoni prokolaju tijelom, da se majku ne uznemiruje, da ju se osnaži, da ju se educira i da joj se da podrska prije samog poroda. I tek kada nema drugog izlaza, napravi carski rez jer svaki je zivot vazan. Odnosno, on se zalaze za carski kao za rescue operation. A to je i Rodin stav jer ne treba zaboraviti da je najsigurniji i najlaksi porod onaj u kojem se zena osjeća sigurno i nepromatrano, a i to je izvedivo samo u niskorizicnim trudnocama. No, tu dolazimo do problema definicije niskorizicne trudnoce i tumacenja lijecnika "klasicara" iste.

----------


## gorka

i nesto sto se na ovom topicu mozda ne razlikuje dovoljno je da postoji:
1. neasistirani kucni porod
2. asistirani kucni porod

a to je ogromna razlika!

----------


## Kejt

gorka, da, baš očekuju komplikacije a kad se dogode ne znaju ih prepoznati, kakav stav ... moguće je da će ih, tražeći ih, i 'nategnuti' i nenaći i previdjeti, ali je ipak najvjerojatnije da će tražeći naći nešto što i postoji/prijeti ili utvrditi da je, eto, ipak sve u redu
a moj 'klasičar' i kasnije 'alternativka', da su bili manje ležerni i sigurni kako je sve u redu, bi još dodatno i/li kasnije ponovno provjerili i možda bi završilo drugačije
i bez statistika, razumijem da čekanje rezultata može biti stresno, ali  je i moguće i poželjno i drugačije se postaviti prema probiru
i zaista me ne možeš uvjeriti kako već sam probir generira nepotrebne intervencije na porodu
i još te lijepo molim za jedan sasvim drugi ton

----------


## Anamorci

Prvo, tko zeli roditi kod kuce, samo naprijed. Nisam sigurna da bih nekoga na to bas ohrabrivala, ali s druge strane, ako je to zelja trudnice, i ako je ona pritom upoznata sa svim prednostima i nedostacima/rizicima istog, stvarno je bespredmetno pokusati nekoga od necega odgovarati ili razuvjeravati.
Međutim...



> Jer izmucena i napacena majka nikako ne moze brinuti o novorodencetu u najosjetljivijim trenucima njegovog zivota. A rezanje, medikalizacija i traumatiziranje majke itekeko utjece na bebu koja je jos uvijek u maternici. Razmisljaj dugorocno i proguglaj malo o posljedicama rutinski obavljenih trauma nad majkom, a samim time i nad djetetom.


...ne znam, Gorka, kakvo je tvoje osobno iskustvo poroda, moguće si bila traumatizirana intervencijama, no mozda nije najpametnije zbog toga generalizirati u smislu da je svima to bila ista trauma. 
Mene su rezali, nesto medikalizirali, niposto traumatizirali, i bila sam itekako spremna brinuti se o svom novorodjencetu. Stovise, nakon poroda osjecala sam se fenomenalno, bila sam ponosna na svoje dijete, na sebe, na svoje tijelo, osjecala sam se kao da sam na vrhu svijeta. Rodila sam u Petrovoj. 

Hocu reci, svaka trudnica neka si izabere ono za sto osjeca/misli da je najbolje za nju, ali nemojmo generalizirati tipa "meni trauma = svima trauma". To ti jednostavno ne stoji.

----------


## n.grace

> Prvo, tko zeli roditi kod kuce, samo naprijed. Nisam sigurna da bih nekoga na to bas ohrabrivala, ali s druge strane, ako je to zelja trudnice, i ako je ona pritom upoznata sa svim prednostima i nedostacima/rizicima istog, stvarno je bespredmetno pokusati nekoga od necega odgovarati ili razuvjeravati.
> Međutim...
> 
> ...ne znam, Gorka, kakvo je tvoje osobno iskustvo poroda, moguće si bila traumatizirana intervencijama, no mozda nije najpametnije zbog toga generalizirati u smislu da je svima to bila ista trauma. 
> Mene su rezali, nesto medikalizirali, niposto traumatizirali, i bila sam itekako spremna brinuti se o svom novorodjencetu. Stovise, nakon poroda osjecala sam se fenomenalno, bila sam ponosna na svoje dijete, na sebe, na svoje tijelo, osjecala sam se kao da sam na vrhu svijeta. Rodila sam u Petrovoj. 
> 
> Hocu reci, svaka trudnica neka si izabere ono za sto osjeca/misli da je najbolje za nju, ali nemojmo generalizirati tipa "meni trauma = svima trauma". To ti jednostavno ne stoji.


Potpuno se slažem.

----------


## mlukacin

Bitna je edukacija žena, a danas je nažalost jako malo takvih... Ne želim reći glupe, već neinformirane a ono što je najgore niti se daju informairati
Iz prve ruke, znam puno mama (s igrališta) koje su za početak komotne, kojima je dojenje smetnja jer ih ograničava u kretanju ???, koje će radije roditi na carski da ih ne boli ili primiti epiduralnu.... Koje taj porod ne shvaćaju kao najljepši čin na ovom svijetu već kao muku i tlaku? Malo je nas koji shvaćamo da nakon prirodnog prododa ili uz minimalne intervencije se osjećaš preporođeno, zato ta riječ i postoji, zar ne?
Na stranu sad našu divnu Hr., bolnice i doktore... Trebalo bi se ići nekim redosljedom.. Prvi bi bio educirati žene buduće majke, osigurati i obnoviti bolnice i hitne pomoći, osigurati dovoljan broj primalja (vss smjera primalja je privremeno ukinut) te se tek onda brinuti o promociji poroda kod kuće i usporedne edukacije svih koji bi u tome sudjelovali. Naš narod nije otvoren za promjene, bilo kakve bile ne prihvaćamo ih jer smo takvi... Većinu prihvaćamo s dozom nepovjerenja jer nam je cijeli sustav loš, od vrha do dna... Kao najbanalniji primjer uzet ću internet šoping, ono špeceraj u Kon... ili Mer.... ja sam jedina u društvu koja to korsiti jer mi se neda po dućanima, alprije toga sam naravno usporedila cijene i vidjela dal mi se isplati, meni se isplati i isplatilo bi se drugima da jednom tjedno umjesto u šoping odu s djeom na izlet... Al kao što velim, nismo narod za promjene, pogotovo ne kad se kreće od prvog kata a ne od temelja

----------


## mlukacin

Da ne bi bilo ljutnje sa strane žena koje se bore za to... To je neka moja gruba slika, nisam pun razmišljala o tome... A i moram priznati da je teško boriti se s zapravo toliko malo osoba na svojoj strani... I opet dolazimo do toga da svatko brine samo za sebe, za ostale rijetko kad nađemo vremena... malo OT, al kuzite me kaj hoću reći

----------


## EvaMONA

> (vss smjera primalja je privremeno ukinut)


mlukacin, malo off top. što nisu to tek uveli prije nekih godinu dana, u Rijeci čini mi se?

----------


## mlukacin

A ne znam, ne informiram se u zadnje vrijeme o tome... znam da su u Zgu ugasili prije nekoliko godina, mislim da oko 2005
E sad, baš ću malo proguglati

----------


## maria71

gorka,   kaj je ?

imaš pp pa mi piši ako ti se da  i ako sam ti ja toliko interesantna , pusti topic da ide dalje svojim tokom .

----------


## Anamorci

[QUOTE=mlukacin;1717233] 


> Iz prve ruke, znam puno mama (s igrališta) koje su za početak komotne, kojima je dojenje smetnja jer ih ograničava u kretanju ???, koje će radije roditi na carski da ih ne boli ili primiti epiduralnu....


Ne bih ja baš dojenje, elektivni carski i epiduralnu stavljala u isti koš. 



> Koje taj porod ne shvaćaju kao najljepši čin na ovom svijetu već kao muku i tlaku?


Ali dozvoli da ima takvih mama. Zašto bi one to morale smatrati najljepšim činom na ovom svijetu? Jer je tako bilo tebi i meni? I zašto ih treba prozivati? Zašto ih nazivati needuciranima? 
Dakle, sebe ne ubrajam u skupinu "muka-tlaka porod" jer imam super iskustvo. Nisam dobila epiduralu jer jednostavno nije bilo vremena, i sjecam se velike boli i neopisive srece koja je uslijedila kad sam rodila. Ali da je porod trajao nekoliko sati više, i da je bio uz epi, mislis da ne bih bila isto tako povezana s djetetom i sve što uz to ide? 


> Malo je nas koji shvaćamo da nakon prirodnog prododa ili uz minimalne intervencije se osjećaš preporođeno,


Mislis da bih automatski bila u "onoj drugoj" grupi? Koja je suprotna "vama"... Ja ne mislim. Taj stav mi je previše isključiv.




> Na stranu sad našu divnu Hr., bolnice i doktore... Trebalo bi se ići nekim redosljedom.. Prvi bi bio educirati žene buduće majke, osigurati i obnoviti bolnice i hitne pomoći, osigurati dovoljan broj primalja (vss smjera primalja je privremeno ukinut) te se tek onda brinuti o promociji poroda kod kuće i usporedne edukacije svih koji bi u tome sudjelovali.


Mislim da se u ovome svi slažemo...

----------


## Beti3

gorka, mogla si vidjeti da sam tolerantna u svojim postovima i nisam apsolutno i isključivo za porod u bolnici. 
Samo, jednostavno želim poručiti da treba biti silno oprezan, jer bih bila najsretnija na svijetu da se nikom više ne dogodi da rađa dijete koje neće zaplakati. Da gleda taj mogući život koji je devet mjeseci živio i rastao u njoj i s kojim je pričala i sanjarila i pripremala robicu. I, onda zbog nečega što nisu prepoznali kao opasnost, ta mogućnost nestane zauvijek i nepovratno. I da ne piše nikada dok joj se suze slijevaju po obrazima.
Samo to.

----------


## Kejt

> gorka, mogla si vidjeti da sam tolerantna u svojim postovima i nisam apsolutno i isključivo za porod u bolnici. 
> Samo, jednostavno želim poručiti da treba biti silno oprezan, jer bih bila najsretnija na svijetu da se nikom više ne dogodi da rađa dijete koje neće zaplakati. Da gleda taj mogući život koji je devet mjeseci živio i rastao u njoj i s kojim je pričala i sanjarila i pripremala robicu. I, onda zbog nečega što nisu prepoznali kao opasnost, ta mogućnost nestane zauvijek i nepovratno. I da ne piše nikada dok joj se suze slijevaju po obrazima.
> Samo to.


e ovo, točno ovo - oprez, oprez, oprez

----------


## anchie76

> jednostavno želim poručiti da treba biti silno oprezan, jer bih bila najsretnija na svijetu da se nikom više ne dogodi da rađa dijete koje neće zaplakati.


Apsolutno se slažem, no samo mi nije jasno kakve to veze ima s pravom da sve žene mogu sigurno doma rađati?

----------


## n.grace

> Apsolutno se slažem, no samo mi nije jasno kakve to veze ima s pravom da sve žene mogu sigurno doma rađati?


Kad kažeš "sve žene", pretpostavljam da misliš na one koje imaju uredne trudnoće bez naznaka komplikacija?

----------


## ina33

*Gorka*, ja se zalažem za mogućnost da se nekog tko ide radit hladni carski (elektivni) - ne rescue kad dijete zapinje pa se spašavaju životi, nego onaj prije, koji uvažava razne medicinske indikacije da se ne bi dospjelo u stanje spašavanja života, ne dočekuje ono... ajme meni - Wagner. Odenta ništa specijalno ne citiram, ja sam se samo uhvatila te njegove završne teze koja mi je toliko nerazumljiva.

----------


## Beti3

> .i da je najsigurniji i najlaksi porod onaj u kojem se zena osjeća sigurno i nepromatrano, a i to je izvedivo samo u niskorizicnim trudnocama.


 Zašto misliš da je to točno? Nepromatrano i sigurno? To ne može ići jedno s drugim.

Mislim da se za trudnoću i porod može reći da su niskorizični, tek kad su gotovi.

Ali, i dalje sam za slobodu izbora, na vlastitu savjest.

----------


## anchie76

> Kad kažeš "sve žene", pretpostavljam da misliš na one koje imaju uredne trudnoće bez naznaka komplikacija?


Pa normalno.  Koja educirana primalja bi ženu s komplikacijama ostavila da rodi doma?  :Confused:

----------


## Beti3

Već sam napisala odgovor, ali neću postati. Svatko odlučuje, naravno, sam. 

I svima, najveću sreću na porodu želim. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gorka

> gorka, da, baš očekuju komplikacije a kad se dogode ne znaju ih prepoznati, kakav stav ...


govorim o tome da je vrlo, vrlo mali postotak zaista rizicnih trudnoca, a jos manji problema u porodu ako se postuju zakoni prirode  :Wink: 
lijecnici razmisljaju samo o problememima jer odgovorono tvrdim da NITKO od njih nije vidio zaista neometani i nemedikalizirani porod (tu se da pronaci pokoja primalja, ali od lijecnika - nitko). Oni misle da ce "vecinom" biti problema jer su ih tako ucili, a ustvari nikada nisu ni teoretski ucili o drugom, alternativnom nacinu  poroda. Oni samo pricaju i *ocekuju* potencijalni problem, ali u praksi ga vrlo, vrlo rijetko vide da bi mogli uciti i sticati iskustvo jer znanje + iskustvo = mudrost

----------


## gorka

> ...ne znam, Gorka, kakvo je tvoje osobno iskustvo poroda, moguće si bila traumatizirana intervencijama, no mozda nije najpametnije zbog toga generalizirati u smislu da je svima to bila ista trauma.


proglasili me rizicnom trudnocom, nisu me rezali, nisu nicim medikalizirali, rodila u vinogradskoj  :Wink: 
osjecaj koji opisujes osjeca svaka majka po porodu jer ju ipak "našvinglaju" i njezini hormoni, hvala Nebesima i Prirodi na tome, ali jesi li ikada pomislila da bi taj osjecaj mogao biti jos bolji da si rodila u miru, tisini i da ti nitko nije oduzeo dijete po porodu da se zaista istinski brines o njemu?

----------


## gorka

> Zašto misliš da je to točno? Nepromatrano i sigurno? To ne može ići jedno s drugim.


necu reci da je tocno jer je odent rekao  :Grin:  Rekla je liliana  :Heart: 
Zena kada rađa i okrenuta je sama sebi, svojem tijelu, osluškuje svoju unutrašnjost, komunicira sa svojom bebom - ona ZNA. Isto tako da su tebe pustili na miru i nepromatrali nego dozvolili tvojoj zenskoj snazi u vlastitom tijelu da odradi ono za sto ga je Priroda predodredila TI BI ZNALA da li porod tece u redu ili ne. Samo da su te tijekom trudnoce uvjerili da mozes sama, da su te osnazili i da su ti na prvom mjestu vjerovali! 
Ti bi upozorila primalju ili doulu koja je uz tebe (ako bi bila vrlo iskusna shvatila bi po tvom disanju da nesto ne stima i prije nego bi se ti "vratila iz transa"  :Wink: , transportirali bi te u bolnicu i tada nikom ne bi palo na pamet odmahnuti rukom, nego bi u roku 3' ili 5' po nejasnim statistikama izveli carski)
Ne, ne optuzujem te ovim postom. Optuzujem sustav koji je vec desetljecima ukorijenjen i evidentno je da ne stima jer neke majke ostaju nesretne.

----------


## koksy

> -prabaka- 19 djece rođene kod kuće, ni jedno mrtvorođeno, ona živa i zdrava.


Jesi ti ovo krivo napisala il je ona stvarno rodila 19-tero djece??

Ja sam se potpuno zaljubila u ideju radanja doma samo zbog predivnih prica s kucnih poroda ovdje. Al da bi se usudila...ne znam bas.

----------


## n.grace

> Zena kada rađa i okrenuta je sama sebi, svojem tijelu, osluškuje svoju unutrašnjost, komunicira sa svojom bebom - ona ZNA. Isto tako da su tebe pustili na miru i nepromatrali nego dozvolili tvojoj zenskoj snazi u vlastitom tijelu da odradi ono za sto ga je Priroda predodredila TI BI ZNALA da li porod tece u redu ili ne. Samo da su te tijekom trudnoce uvjerili da mozes sama, da su te osnazili i da su ti na prvom mjestu vjerovali! 
> Ti bi upozorila primalju ili doulu koja je uz tebe (ako bi bila vrlo iskusna shvatila bi po tvom disanju da nesto ne stima i prije nego bi se ti "vratila iz transa" , transportirali bi te u bolnicu i tada nikom ne bi palo na pamet odmahnuti rukom, nego bi u roku 3' ili 5' po nejasnim statistikama izveli carski)


Možda bi Beti znala da li porod teče u redu ili ne, možda bi ona upozorila primalju - ja vjerujem da ne bih. Kao što sam već ranije napisala, o trudnoći sam znala slično kao i o ostalim funkcijama svog tijela. Dok pišem ovaj post, ne znam što se točno događa u mom tijelu, znam samo ponešto. Zapravo vrlo, vrlo malo.
Moju su prabaku pustili na miru dok je rađala svoje treće dijete, rađala je kod kuće, bez medicinskih intervencija, nepromatrano. I ona i beba su umrle pri porodu. Stoga, ne mogu se složiti da je ispravno sugerirati da ženska snaga uvijek zna odraditi porod na siguran način.

----------


## Beti3

Mislila sam da neću, ali evo opet odgovaram. Meni je porod započeo doma na termin, normalnim trudovima, koji su bili sve bliži. Kad sam se odlučila dignuti iz kreveta, jer sam smatrala da je vrijeme za ići (neću ja prerano), pukla je voda i bila je mahovinasto zelena. 
I- što tada!? Već u tom času bilo je prekasno. Rekli su mi da se čvor na pupčanoj vrpci stisnuo kad su počeli prvi trudovi i prekinuo dotok krvi. 
*n.grace* znala sam da nije u redu. *gorka*, istina je, mama zna, a tako sam željela da mi kažu da nisam u pravu i da je sve u redu. Okrenuta sam ja uvijek sebi i svome tijelu, ali na ovo me nije upozorilo. I znam što se događa u tijelu (studij medicine), ali ni to nije pomoglo. Znala sam da mogu sama i rodila sam ju na kraju sama, bez intervencija.

Dakle, komplikacija koju ne bi mogla riješiti ni primalja, ni liječnici u roku tih 3-5 minuta, jer ih ni ja ni moja curica nismo imale. Jedino da sam išla češće na pregled, da sam znala da moram *pratiti i brojati stvarno* tri put na dan i zapisivati pokrete bebe, možda bih primijetila da se smanjio intenzitet. Da su radili neki kompliciraniji UTZ, da su gledali plodnu vodu, ne znam što, ali da je bilo više medicinskih postupaka, možda, samo možda bih stigla na CR...
Teško mi je o ovome pisati i sjećati se. Ovo je vjerojatno vrlo rijetka komplikacija, ali treba i to uzeti u obzir. Naravno, idući put ( do tog idućeg puta trebala su još dva spontana)  sam u rodilište primljena dva tjedna ranije i bila bih pristala na apsolutno SVE medicinske intervencije, samo da zaplače moja beba. 
Svaki put sam rađala vrlo lako, otvarala se gotovo bezbolno, osim samog kraja, ni šivana, bez infuzije (osim jednom) išlo glatko, oporavljala sam se začas, odmah dojila, spremna sam bila znanjem za porod, vrlo sam kooperativna sa med. osobljem, tako da sam  bila kandidat za kućni porod, ALI...
Stvarno ne želim nikoga plašiti, ali baš kad me se pita-odgovorila sam. Kako bi bio divan svijet u kojem nitko ne bi znao ni za jednu komplikaciju u porodu i gdje bi se djeca rađala u miru svoga doma. 

Sva tri druga poroda bila su pjesma. Obožavala sam biti trudna i imati bebu. Meni je to vrhunac sreće. 

Optimističan kraj posta: gotovo svi porodi završavaju sretno. 
Danas sam našla temu: *Doula*, pa mi se čini da je to nešto poput kućnog poroda u bolnici. Silno me zainteresiralo. Baš bih to voljela biti. Idem još čitati. :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

> BOZZ, u sad-u su porodi u bolnicama u pravilu vrlo, vrlo medikalizirani. koliko se sjecam, stopa dripa i indukcija je jako visoka, 70% zena uzima epiduralnu, postotak carskih rapidno raste, sve u svemu, sansa da u bolnici dobijes prirodan porod je izrazito niska. inace imaju jednu od najvisih, ili cak najvisu (mislim da je najvisa ali nisam 100%), stopu smrtnosti rodilja i djece u razvijenom svijetu.


Ne pratim statistike u clancima, moram priznati da me jos ne zanimaju do te mjere, ali pratim situaciju u SAD-u, s obzirom da sam tamo i da koristim zdravstvene usluge.

Prvo i osnovno, zdravstveno stanje rodilja u SAD, ono osnovno, bas i nije bajno. Em su pretile u velikom broju slucajeva, em u trudnocu ulaze s brdom zdravstvenih problema ili skroz na skroz medikalizirane (ovdje se prepisuju lijekovi za bilo sto, a neupuceno stanovnistvo ih uzima jer je doktor tako rekao). 

Prenatalna dijagnostika je katastrofalna. Tehnika je raspoloziva, ali u velikom broju slucajeva nedotupna jer - kosta. Prevencija je najcesce posve nepoznata grana medicine. No o tome sam pisala preko nekoliko puta. Spominjala sam i smrt novorodjencadi iz moje neposredne blizine, uglavnom zbog stvari koje su mogle biti detektirane UZV-om ili kakvim pregledom, da ga je netko napravio. Ali nije, rekli su da to ne treba.

Skroz pozitivna stvar jest cinjenica da u SAD-u doktor nema petlje (opet iz financijskih razloga, strogo vezanih uz pravni sustav koji je uglavnom potpuno funkcionalan) dati trudnici/pacijentu/bilo kome prepisati bilo sto ili napraviti bilo kakvu intervenciju bez jasnog pristanka pacijenta. Bilo sto. Bilo kome. Jutros kod zubara su me pitali smiju li vodom isprati moju celjust, a onda pobrisati gazom. I uopce ne karikiram, doslovno tako izgledaju pregledi. 

Ako trudnice uzimaju epiduralnu, uzimaju je zato sto su tako zeljele. Jesu li ili nisu informirane o drugim stranama i nacinima, to ne znam, ali znam da su im informacije dostupne gdje god se okrenu. Nitko ne reklamira elektivne carske i drip, ni najmanje. I ogranak Mayo klinike i druge manje bolnice su pune prospekata o doulama. Sve se to moze. 

U svakom slucaju, podrzavam izbor, ali sav i kompletan, od kucnog poroda do elektivnog carskog. Ali nikako u slucaju kad se neke informacije (tipa opasnosti) trpaju pod tepih, a neke druge izdvajaju kao jedino moguce.

----------


## n.grace

> U svakom slucaju, podrzavam izbor, ali sav i kompletan, od kucnog poroda do elektivnog carskog. Ali nikako u slucaju kad se neke informacije (tipa opasnosti) trpaju pod tepih, a neke druge izdvajaju kao jedino moguce.


Kaae, sjajno si sročila ono što meni nije uspijevalo.  :Smile:

----------


## Anamorci

> osjecaj koji opisujes osjeca svaka majka po porodu jer ju ipak "našvinglaju" i njezini hormoni, hvala Nebesima i Prirodi na tome, ali jesi li ikada pomislila da bi taj osjecaj mogao biti jos bolji da si rodila u miru, tisini i da ti nitko nije oduzeo dijete po porodu da se zaista istinski brines o njemu?


Ne, rodilište je moj izbor. 
Ako ja mogu razumijeti da netko zeli roditi kod kuce, zasto je tako tesko drugoj strani razumijeti da ja zelim roditi u rodilistu? Ne volim kad me se pokusava uvjeriti u nesto sto ne zelim, sto mi, stoviše, ne pada na pamet, uz argument "tako bi ti bilo bolje" ili "tako bi se istinski brinula o djetetu". Gle, ne bi.
Znas, jedno je govoriti o vlastitom iskustvu i zeljama/ocekivanjima/vjerovanja u prirodu s velikim P, a drugo je uvjeravati bas sve oko sebe da je samo taj nacin ispravan.

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Ja sam u bolnici završila zato što liječnici nisu očekivali probleme u trudnoći i odmahivali rukama na moja pitanja u vezi kontrakcija, iako postoji uređaj koji mjeri senzibiliziranost maternice i može se odrediti treba li mirovanje i lijekovi ili ne.

Dijete mi je u porodu ostalo bez kisika zato što su liječnici očekivali uobičajeni porod. Drip ni u jednom porodu (bilo ih je tri) nisam dobila.

Još prije 18 godina liječnik (u Petrovoj) mi je rekao da više od 90% (zaboravila sam je li to bilo 93, 95 ili 97) trudnoća i poroda prođe bez problema.

Na raznim forumima pročitala sam iskustva drugih žena koje nisu bile rezane, nisu dobile drip, nije prokidan vodenjak...

Vjerujem da ima i drugačijih iskustava i liječnika koji traže probleme i na trudnoću gledaju kao na bolest i neopravdanih dripova. Međutim nisu svi, ne vjerujem ni da je većina.

Ja se zalažem za bolji odnos liječnik – pacijent.

----------


## Cheerilee

> Ja se zalažem za bolji odnos liječnik – pacijent.




I ja, i ja!!!! :Very Happy: 

Evo mene čeka treći porod kroz koji sat/dan/tjedan (možda)...... :Yes: 
Kako sam prošli tjedan provela  6 dana u bolnici zbog lažnih trudova, nagledala sam se svačega....
I sad sam stalno u nekom grču na koju ekipu ću naletiti kad krenu pravi trudovi, jel će se tamo netko derat  na mene, grubo me pregledat, i slično.... :Rolling Eyes: 
Prva dva poroda ostala su mi u super sjećanju, trajala oba manje od sat vremena, a i ekipa doktora i babica je bila ok...

Nikad nisam razmišljala o planiranom porodu kod kuće... :Smile: 

*Ali sad me zanima što je s neplaniranim porodom kod kuće? To obično biva sve jako brzo, što učiniti s bebom.... 
Jel ima kakav tekst ovdje? Da ne otvaram novu temu?!*

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, ja ne znam zašto se nanerviram od ovakvih postova, a do sad mi je sasvim dobro išla rasprava i bez nervoze.
iskreno se nadam da rodi npr. felix vodi kampanju za porod u kući, jer ako to čine neki drugi, onda u hrvatskoj neće još sto godina biti ta opcija realizirana.
ok, moj problem što me nerviraju rečenice tipa - lies damned lies, ili hladno citiranje priopćenja protiv studije koju sam navela.
a ovo mi je najdraži dio:
“politically motivated study in line with the policy of the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecolgists 

jer *American College of Nurse Midwives* nema apsolutno nikakav interes u propagandi kućnog poroda. pa posao im o tome ovisi.

evo, ovo je samo za saradevi, neću linkat nego kvotat, kao i ona.




> Aug 03 2010 
> *Home Birth Safety*
> 
> Published by Harriet Hall under Obstetrics & gynecology 
> Comments: 56 
> More and more American women (1 in 200) are opting for home birth, and midwife-assisted home birth is common in other developed countries. How safe is it compared to birth in a hospital? A new study sheds some light on the subject. It was recently published in the American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology: Maternal and newborn outcomes in planned home birth vs planned hospital births: a metaanalysis, by Wax _et al_.
> All the existing studies have flaws. It would be ideal to do a study where women were randomly assigned to home or hospital birth; that isn’t possible, so we have to fall back on studies that are possible. Just comparing home births to hospital births isn’t good enough, because high-risk births occur primarily in hospitals, and between 9% and 37% of planned home births end up with transfer to the hospital during labor and are converted into hospital births. Cohort studies comparing planned home with planned hospital births provide the best sources of data by intended delivery location. There have been several such studies, but the numbers were small and the results were inconclusive. This new study is a meta-analysis that combines the data into one large set for better understanding.
> Wax _et al_. combed the published literature and found studies covering 342,056 planned home and 207,551 planned hospital deliveries. Studies were included in their analysis if they were performed in developed Western countries, published in English-language peer-reviewed literature, if maternal and newborn outcomes were analyzed by planned delivery location, and if data were presentable in a 2X2 table. They looked at several measures of maternal intervention (epidurals, C-sections, etc.), maternal outcomes (mortality, hemorrhage, infection, etc.), and neonatal outcomes (Apgar scores, perinatal deaths, etc.). Here’s what they found:
> *RESULTS:* Planned home births were associated with fewer maternal interventions including epidural analgesia, electronic fetal heart rate monitoring, episiotomy, and operative delivery. These women were less likely to experience lacerations, hemorrhage, and infections. Neonatal outcomes of planned home births revealed less frequent prematurity, low birthweight, and assisted newborn ventilation. Although planned home and hospital births exhibited similar perinatal mortality rates, planned home births were associated with significantly elevated neonatal mortality rates.
> ...

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ne, rodilište je moj izbor. 
> Ako ja mogu razumijeti da netko zeli roditi kod kuce, zasto je tako tesko drugoj strani razumijeti da ja zelim roditi u rodilistu? Ne volim kad me se pokusava uvjeriti u nesto sto ne zelim, sto mi, stoviše, ne pada na pamet, uz argument "tako bi ti bilo bolje" ili "tako bi se istinski brinula o djetetu". Gle, ne bi.
> Znas, jedno je govoriti o vlastitom iskustvu i zeljama/ocekivanjima/vjerovanja u prirodu s velikim P, a drugo je uvjeravati bas sve oko sebe da je samo taj nacin ispravan.


a ovo potpisujem.
i ove ponavljajuće floskule o liječnicima koji vide samo probleme - to je toliko površno gledanje na problematiku da je to strašno.
i, gorka, stvarno mi nije jasno odakle ti tolika samouvjerenost. ti znaš zašto se dogodilo, ti znaš što treba trudnici, ti sve nešto znaš.

i još mi jedna stvar nikako, ali nikako nije jasna.
vaginalni pregledi - ne valjaju.
ultrazvuk više šteti nego koristi.
intervencije na porodu su nepoželjne.
kako ćete znati koja trudnoća je niskog rizika?
i zašto je danas roditi sigurnije nego ikad prije, u proteklih 50 godina?

da, znam. odgovor na prvo pitanje je ženska snaga.
a odgovor na drugo pitanje je zato što danas bolje jedemo i više se peremo.

ne znam zašto meni ta cijela priča djeluje toliko elitistički.
jer ne zaboravimo, gđa Priroda zna biti prilično okrutna prema slabijima, bolesnima...
prirodna selekcija, rekli bismo.

----------


## ina33

Evo to je to - studijom na studiju, citatom na citat...  I... tko je tu neutralan? Nisu niti te žene koje vode farme, nisu niti babice, niti doktori...

----------


## ina33

> ne znam zašto meni ta cijela priča djeluje toliko elitistički.
> jer ne zaboravimo, gđa Priroda zna biti prilično okrutna prema slabijima, bolesnima...
> prirodna selekcija, rekli bismo.


X kao kuća. I kad se dogodi nešto loše - a, događa se.

----------


## Beti3

*cvijeta*73, pročitala sam i slažem se sa takvim stavom. I ovo je za razmisliti:

the lower obstetric risk characterizing women self-selecting planned home birth likely underestimates the risk 
and overestimates the benefit of this delivery choice. 

I naravno, ono što sam već htjela napisati, ne bih se voljela naći u koži babice kad se u jednom otkucaju srca, porod iz normalnog pretvori u katastrofu ( kao što piše u članku). I ovome vjerujem:

and I would personally be very frightened to attend a home birth, especially if there was a 37% chance of it ending with a nerve-wracking rush to the hospital. 

No, znati da imaš alternativu nije loše, pa makar ju ne iskoristila. Ja volim poslušati i drugu stranu, zašto ne? Ali, ponovo kažem da je porod uredan ( low-risk) tek kad je gotov. Sve prije toga je lutrija.

----------


## Felix

> Ako ja mogu razumijeti da netko zeli roditi kod kuce, *zasto je tako tesko drugoj strani razumijeti da ja zelim roditi u rodilistu?* Ne volim kad me se pokusava uvjeriti u nesto sto ne zelim, sto mi, stoviše, ne pada na pamet, uz argument "tako bi ti bilo bolje" ili "tako bi se istinski brinula o djetetu". Gle, ne bi.
> Znas, jedno je govoriti o vlastitom iskustvu i zeljama/ocekivanjima/vjerovanja u prirodu s velikim P, a drugo je uvjeravati bas sve oko sebe da je samo taj nacin ispravan.


nisam citala sve nove postove, odmah da kazem, samo sam preletjela i ovaj mi je upao u oci.

mislim da je to anchie76 vec x puta ponovila na ovakvim topicima, ne budi mi tesko da i ja to kazem: zaista mi je zao sto se stjece dojam da mi 'zagovornice prirodnog poroda kod kuce' ikome zelimo *nametati gdje ce i kako roditi*.

to je *upravo suprotno* od onoga sto zelimo postici ovakvim raspravama!

ako *ti smatras* da je *za tebe* bolje roditi u bolnici, odlicno! to je tvoja odluka i stojis iza nje. ako se tako osjecas sigurnije, nitko nema pravo napadati te i nagovarati da ucinis ono sto osjecas da ne bi bilo jednako sigurno i dobro.

isto tako, ako *ja smatram* da je *za mene* bolje roditi doma, isto tako ne zelim da me netko napada i nagovara da odem na mjesto koje ja osobno za svoj porod smatram daleko manje sigurnim.

govorim o niskorizicnim trudnocama, o rizicnim bi se isto dalo raspravljati ali da ne sirimo temu.

razumijem zasto zelis roditi u bolnici, to mi je sasvim jasno i logicno, i ne zelim te razuvjeravati u tome, samo pokusavam pribliziti zasto neke zene zele roditi doma, usprkos svim argumentima koje zagovornice bolnickog poroda iznose. ali naravno, posebno zbog prirode forumskih rasprava, moze se stjeci dojam da iznosenjem argumenata pro poroda kod kuce zelimo nekoga nagovarati na to. nije tako, daleko od toga, posebno u trenutnoj zakonski nereguliranoj situaciji i drustvenoj klimi koja na to gleda kao na ogromnu opasnost.

i uvijek je dobro istaknuti da nema *jedinog ispravnog nacina*, zato sto smo sve mi zene razlicite i sve su nase trudnoce i porodi razliciti. individualan pristup, to je ono sto nam prije svega nedostaje.

----------


## Felix

pardon, lapsus:

umjesto 'za tebe' citajte 'za tebe i tvoje dijete', a umjesto 'za mene' citajte 'za mene i moje dijete'.

----------


## martinaP

Ja bih voljela da postoji izbor. Da žena koja to želi, može roditi doma uz stručno osoblje. Ali, isto tako, da druga žena može izabrati carski rez. Oboje, naravno, uz sve potrebne informacije.

Osobno, nikad ne bhi rodila doma, jer u sekundi sve može poći krivo i završiti tragično. Postotak sigurno nije velik, ali onoj koja je dio tog malog postotka te brojke baš ništa ne znače.

----------


## Beti3

> Osobno, nikad ne bhi rodila doma, jer u sekundi sve može poći krivo i završiti tragično. Postotak sigurno nije velik, ali onoj koja je dio tog malog postotka te brojke baš ništa ne znače.


Da, martinaP, baš tako. :Yes:

----------


## blackberry

koliko borbe....ma meni to izgleda zaista ono besmisleno ljudski...jer samo tako može i biti...konstantno se vrtimo u krug i konstantno se za nešto iznova moraš briti. tragedija. koliko energije uzalud...ali, to je samo moje mišljenje... muškarac je na kraju krajeva ženi oduzeo i pravo glasa, pa se eto, ponovo izborila za isti...otkad je ušao u rađaonu..oduzeo joj je pravo da rodi kako želi...da bi njemu bilo lakše..ah...pa će se eto..žena sad izboriti da rađa ponovo kako bi htjela...no dobro...tako valjda mora biti....

ono što meni nije jasno...ja zaista mislim da svatko ima pravo na izbor, kakav god. i stojim iza toga. i imam svoje mišljenje o npr. carskom rezu kao mogućnosti odabira poroda...ali to je moje mišljenje. ne bi nikad nekog osudila radi toga. moja draga prijateljica ga je odabrala...i svima dobro. ja bi radije rodila kući....eeeeeee....onda svi imaju pravo pametovati, onda svi imaju prvo kritizirati i moralizirati. u čemu je stvar? 

i ovdje se sad zaista ide u ekstremne situacija, a fino se i konstntno ponavlja da se radi o izboru kod nerizičnih trudnoća. a što je sa svim onim slučajevima između? koji ne spadaju u ekstreme? što je sa izborom na najnormalniji prirodni porod? koji ne mora biti kod kuće... i ja sam išla prvi puta prirodno roditi u bolnicu...jer se tako fino prijateljski izreklamirala sama bolnica...hahaha...smijali su mi se...jer sam uletila i naletila na krivi tim. i štaa ja imam s tim??? gdje je tu moje pravo na izbor??? o kakvim to faktorima ovisi??? o tome koga ću zakačiti u smjeni?! mislim da je jedna žena dok rađa zaslužila puno više. i činjenica je da sam ja zaista bila spremna na suradnju...ali ne onu tipa radi što ti ja kažem jer sam ja najpametniji...pa mi surađujemo. a prirodni porod se ne može nazvati prirodnim ako ja pri tom trebam svu svoju energiju utrošiti u borbu sa sustavom za neko svoje pravo, jer sam eto...slučajno naletiila na egocentrika koji ne može pojmiti činjenicu da možda žena zna roditi. ili, npr. žena dolazi u rađaonu s uputnicom za carski...velika beba..preuska zdjelica...ne može roditi vaginalno. i naiđe na kretena...koji kaže..ma sad ćeš ti meni roditi vaginalno...i pusti je čitav dan u trudovima..dok skoro ne skrene..i onda je fino odvede na carski. znate za samo jedan takav slučaj? ja mislim da bi se to fino moglo riešiti tako da one ginekologe koje odberemo da nam vode trudnoću..možemo očekivati i u rađaoni. onda bi ovi egocentrici nekako otpali putem ili se malo sredili. a ne možete reći da ih nema, ima ih puuuunooo. i samo tako svakodnevno ženama stvaraju traume, cjeloživotne.
i zaista je činjenica da su ti isti dotori od poroda stvorili takvu famu, da žene danas, velika većina, zista misli da ne može roditi, da je treba netko poroditi, da je to nešto najstrašnije i najbolnije što će ti se u životu dogoditi i blablabla... i sam taj izraz porođajne muke....tragedija. pa meni u sječanju nema trauma od trudova niti od poroda..nego od doktora. 

i što je na kraju samnom koja želi radi svega roditi doma, jer nemamo ni kuće za porod, pa je doma nekako jedini drugi izbor? zašto ja nemam pravo na tu opciju? zašto moram osjećati kao da radim neko krivično djelo? a da živim u Austriji, Italiji to ne bi uopće bio problem... meni je to više nego žalosno..i ova tema mi je baš za terning živaca.

al sam se raspisala...možda i nsuvislo..ali eto...došlo mi...

----------


## Mondu

> isto tako, ako ja smatram da je za mene bolje roditi doma, isto tako ne zelim da me netko napada i nagovara da odem na *mjesto koje ja osobno za svoj porod smatram daleko manje sigurnim.*


Oprosti, ali moram, tebi su bolnice  općenito 'opasne' i nesigurne ili samo rodilišta ?  :Confused:

----------


## n.grace

> a ovo potpisujem.
> i ove ponavljajuće floskule o liječnicima koji vide samo probleme - to je toliko površno gledanje na problematiku da je to strašno.
> i, gorka, stvarno mi nije jasno odakle ti tolika samouvjerenost. ti znaš zašto se dogodilo, ti znaš što treba trudnici, ti sve nešto znaš.
> 
> i još mi jedna stvar nikako, ali nikako nije jasna.
> vaginalni pregledi - ne valjaju.
> ultrazvuk više šteti nego koristi.
> intervencije na porodu su nepoželjne.
> kako ćete znati koja trudnoća je niskog rizika?
> ...


X

----------


## Anamorci

> nisam citala sve nove postove, odmah da kazem, samo sam preletjela i ovaj mi je upao u oci.
> 
> mislim da je to anchie76 vec x puta ponovila na ovakvim topicima, ne budi mi tesko da i ja to kazem: zaista mi je zao sto se stjece dojam da mi 'zagovornice prirodnog poroda kod kuce' ikome zelimo *nametati gdje ce i kako roditi*.
> 
> to je *upravo suprotno* od onoga sto zelimo postici ovakvim raspravama!
> 
> ako *ti smatras* da je *za tebe* bolje roditi u bolnici, odlicno! to je tvoja odluka i stojis iza nje. ako se tako osjecas sigurnije, nitko nema pravo napadati te i nagovarati da ucinis ono sto osjecas da ne bi bilo jednako sigurno i dobro.
> 
> isto tako, ako *ja smatram* da je *za mene* bolje roditi doma, isto tako ne zelim da me netko napada i nagovara da odem na mjesto koje ja osobno za svoj porod smatram daleko manje sigurnim.
> ...


Felix, nemamo nas dvije nikakvih nesporazuma.  :Smile: 
Ja sam citirala Gorku i direktno se referirala na njene izjave. Zato sam ju citirala da bude jasno da odgovaram njoj, a ne "vama" ili "nama".

----------


## Anamorci

> iskreno se nadam da rodi npr. felix vodi kampanju za porod u kući, jer ako to čine neki drugi, onda u hrvatskoj neće još sto godina biti ta opcija realizirana.


duhovito. i slažem se.

----------


## Anamorci

> i, gorka, stvarno mi nije jasno odakle ti tolika samouvjerenost. ti znaš zašto se dogodilo, ti znaš što treba trudnici, ti sve nešto znaš.


Da, stvarno je ostavljen takav dojam.

----------


## Felix

> Oprosti, ali moram, tebi su bolnice  općenito 'opasne' i nesigurne ili samo rodilišta ?


vjerojatno cu napisati pricu s poroda pa ces onda mozda bolje razumjeti.
moje je misljenje da su bolnice mjesta za bolesne ljude. ako sam bolesna, idem u bolnicu, nemam s tim problema. ali porod ne smatram, barem ne svoje porode, ni blizu toliko rizicnim i iole opasnim da bih zbog poroda isla u bolnicu roditi.

----------


## Felix

> iskreno se nadam da rodi npr. felix vodi kampanju za porod u kući, jer ako to čine neki drugi, onda u hrvatskoj neće još sto godina biti ta opcija realizirana.


ovo je valjda kompliment, pa, fala  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

> vjerojatno cu napisati pricu s poroda pa ces onda mozda bolje razumjeti.
> moje je misljenje da su bolnice mjesta za bolesne ljude. ako sam bolesna, idem u bolnicu, nemam s tim problema. ali porod ne smatram, barem ne svoje porode, ni blizu toliko rizicnim i iole opasnim da bih zbog poroda isla u bolnicu roditi.


plus, jos vaznije, trenutnu prevladavajucu praksu rutinskog aktivnog vodjenja poroda u nasim rodilistima smatram opasnom i da, smatram da donosi nezanemarivi rizik u do tada normalan niskorizican porod.

takodjer sam uvjerena, iz svog iskustva kao doula, da su pojmovi 'prirodan porod' - onako kako ga ja vidim - i 'hrvatsko rodiliste', apsolutno nespojivi.

----------


## Val

> plus, jos vaznije, trenutnu prevladavajucu praksu rutinskog aktivnog vodjenja poroda u nasim rodilistima smatram opasnom i da, smatram da donosi nezanemarivi rizik u do tada normalan niskorizican porod.
> 
> takodjer sam uvjerena, iz svog iskustva kao doula, da su pojmovi 'prirodan porod' - onako kako ga ja vidim - i 'hrvatsko rodiliste', apsolutno nespojivi.


a ja bih bila zadovoljna da je prirodni porod u našim bolnicama onakav kako ga ja "vidim". to još uvijek ne bi bilo onako kako ga ti zamišljaš, ali bi bilo puno normalnije od onoga što nam se nudi. (a pazi, ja sam "carica" :Wink: )

----------


## Felix

ma bila bih i ja zadovoljna da bude bar nesto od prirodnog poroda i boljeg odnosa prema rodiljama i novorodjencadi. bar neki minimalni kriteriji da budu postivani.
i dalje porod u bolnici ne bi bio moj izbor  :Wink:  ali za mnoge zene i njihovu djecu porod bi postao puno ljepse i sigurnije iskustvo.

----------


## Demi

Rodilista su nam losa al to ne znaci da treba propagirati porod kod kuce nego se treba boriti za bolje uslove u rodilistima.

Ja sam imala i svoju babicu koja me drzala za ruku, pricala samnom i bodrila me i odgovarala na sva moja pitanja... pomagala da se tusiram, idem na wc, masirala me po ledjima itd...doktorici mi se predstavili cim su usli u sobu i rekli sto ce raditi i pitali da li se slazem s time...aha, da, imala sam svoju sobu s wc- om tv-om, kazetofonom malim fridjiderom s sokovima... da ne nabrajam dalje jer nemam vremena,  ...cijena takve usluge?  besplatno za svakog Gdje je taj raj na zemlji? Kanada
Eto, rode pa se borite za takve uslove a ne za porod kod kuce...ajde sad nadjite argument za porod kod kuce!!!!

Bila sam zastrasena raznoraznim pricama i statistikama s rodinih stranica pa sam mogla ostat bez bebe...da, cekala ja trudove doma iako sam prenjela

da moram jos nesto reci, gadi mi se hrvatski zdravstveni sustav, ljetos dosla u hr, beba imala visoku temp. dobila antibiotike od kojih proljev da bi otisla opet u bolnicu da kazu preporuku za dr antibiotik ali dal ga uopce treba vise jer temp vise nije imala, niti upaljeno grlo ni nista.. kad pametnjakovic htio nju ostavit na infuziji i dr pretragama, pokupili se brzinom munje kuci nakon sto ju je tako njezno pregledavao da je poslje plakala do iznemoglosti....nismo joj nastavili davat antibiotike i sve je bilo ok....u toj neslavnoj epizodi je prosla kroz ruke nekolicine pedijatra i svi su bili odvratno grubi

----------


## Demi

da, i muz je bio samnom na porodu  i moglo je s nama biti vise osoba  :Smile:

----------


## marta

Ja bih svejedno kod kuce, pa da je rodiliste ne znam kako divno i krasno. Ipak bih svoj krevet i svoj tuš.

----------


## blackberry

> Rodilista su nam losa al to ne znaci da treba propagirati porod kod kuce nego se treba boriti za bolje uslove u rodilistima.


ja i dalje ne razumijem zašto bi jedno isključivalo drugo. i ne razumijem riječ propagirati. pa nije riječ o modnom trendu. riječ je o pravu koje je ženi oduzeto i koje bi pojedina žena htjela da joj se vrati. riječ je o tome da trudnice nisu ni bolesnici ni pacijenti, kako je felix rekla. i u takvom sustavu bi svaka rodilja mogla postupati u skladu sa svojim željama i savješću. nije potrebna ovolika tortura panike i straha da bi netko bio odgovoran. s mog stajališta sada, sasvim mi je neodgovorno ponovo otići u bolnicu. i to samo radi neodgovornih, a ne radi mene.

----------


## Beti3

Možete li mi pojasniti jednu stvar : zar je kod nas zakonom zabranjen porod kod kuće? Ja poznajem ženu koja je rodila u autu, pa nisu snosili nikakve posljedice. Ako žena to stvarno želi učiniti sama, uz pomoć muža ili partnera ili uz pomoć babice ili se porod dogodi tako brzo da rodi doma, zar snosi neke posljedice? Naravno, ako sve prođe u redu. Ili jednostavno kaže da je "zakasnila" u rodilište? 
Zar joj neće vjerovati da je stvarno ta žena rodila to dijete? Da nije podmetnula? Da li treba dokazati da je rodila? Ne znam u čemu je točno problem. Zašto se ne može roditi doma ako je to toliko prirodnije i bolje i ako žena slušajući svoje tijelo zna što treba raditi?
Zar netko prisiljava ženu da se makne od svog kreveta i svog tuša? Mislim da je izbor dan svakoj budućoj mami na svoju vlastitu i isključivu savjest.
Recite mi ako je koga volja.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Možete li mi pojasniti jednu stvar : zar je kod nas zakonom zabranjen porod kod kuće? Ja poznajem ženu koja je rodila u autu, pa nisu snosili nikakve posljedice. Ako žena to stvarno želi učiniti sama, uz pomoć muža ili partnera* ili uz pomoć babice* ili se porod dogodi tako brzo da rodi doma, zar snosi neke posljedice? Naravno, ako sve prođe u redu. Ili jednostavno kaže da je "zakasnila" u rodilište? 
> Zar joj neće vjerovati da je stvarno ta žena rodila to dijete? Da nije podmetnula? Da li treba dokazati da je rodila? Ne znam u čemu je točno problem. Zašto se ne može roditi doma ako je to toliko prirodnije i bolje i ako žena slušajući svoje tijelo zna što treba raditi?
> Zar netko prisiljava ženu da se makne od svog kreveta i svog tuša? Mislim da je izbor dan svakoj budućoj mami na svoju vlastitu i isključivu savjest.
> Recite mi ako je koga volja.


evo ja ću  :Grin: 
dakle, problem je u ovome boldanome.
neasistirano možeš roditi doma, ne može se to zakonom zabraniti.
ali asistirano, babicama to nije dozvoljeno, niti doktorima. a stranci, dakle strane babice kod nas rade praktički na crno.

----------


## lunja

Koliko ja shvacam, u HR je nemoguce pronaci babicu koja bi asistirala pri kucnom porodu. Jer joj to zakon ne dopusta. Pa je time svaki kucni porod neasistiran. Jer se suprug *nije* adekvatna, strucna pomoc.
Mislim da nitko ovdje ne zagovara neasistirani kucni porod. Nismo u plavoj laguni.

----------


## cvijeta73

> . Pa je time svaki kucni porod neasistiran. .


ima i toga, ali ne bih rekla da je svaki kućni porod neasistiran.
piplica, jel sad trenutak?  :Grin: 

nego, beti, nije stvar samo u babici.
stvar je po meni i u logistici.
dakle, vani, gdje su kućni porodi regulirani, u rodilištima su spremni na transfere, pretpostavljam da je organizacija drugačija.
babica je vjerojatno i u kontaktu s rodilištem.

----------


## Felix

je, stvar je i logistike. postoje ugovori i suradnja babice i rodilista, vode se statistike, zdravstveno osiguranje pokriva kucne porode i porode u kucama i vanbolnickim centrima za porode koje vode babice.

najvaznija stvar, zene imaju izbor. hoce li roditi u bolnici, u vanbolnickom centru/kuci za porode, ili ce roditi doma.

i drzava i zdravstvo im osiguravaju i omogucavaju taj izbor.

na kraju krajeva, europska unija zahtijeva od hrvatske da promijeni zakone na tom polju. tako da i hrvatske gradjanke imaju izbor koji imaju zene u europi.

----------


## Demi

Ma daj ! 


> Ja bih svejedno kod kuce, pa da je rodiliste ne znam kako divno i krasno. Ipak bih svoj krevet i svoj tuš.

----------


## Felix

sto te cudi?

nisu sve zene iste. dozvoli da je tebi bolnica, ovakva kakvu opisujes, idealan izbor, ali nekima nije. zasto bi sve zene, bez iznimke, morale i htjele _nekamo odlaziti_ da bi rodile?

prvo dijete sam rodila u, po mojim kriterijima, jos boljim uvjetima nego iz tvog posta, u kuci za porode  austriji. bilo nam je divno. ali to nije bilo to. za drugo dijete smo se odlucili za porod kod kuce, ne samo zbog vlastitog tusa i kreveta nego i puno drugih kriterija.

----------


## Demi

Pa da, sta ce raditi doule ako ce nam rodilista biti savrsena

----------


## Demi

> sto te cudi?
> 
> nisu sve zene iste. dozvoli da je tebi bolnica, ovakva kakvu opisujes, idealan izbor, ali nekima nije. zasto bi sve zene, bez iznimke, morale i htjele _nekamo odlaziti_ da bi rodile?
> A cuj, pa ne radjamo svaki dan da trebao biti problem otici u bolnicu. pa nije to ispijanje kavice
> 
>  za drugo dijete smo se odlucili za porod kod kuce, ne samo zbog vlastitog tusa i kreveta nego i puno drugih kriterija.


  Ajde mi molim te, reci koji su to drugi kriteriji?

----------


## mikka

ja ti mogu reci za svoje kriterije--htjela sam sansu da me netko ispituje, da me cacka tko stigne i govori mi da radim stvari koje ne zelim svesti na minimum. i uopce dio gdje bi se previse razgovaralo sam htjela izbjeci. u svakom slucaju potpunu suprotnost prvom porodu.

ne znam, doma je bilo sve kako ja hocu, bili su ljudi koje sam htjela (tj nisu bili oni koje nisam  :Grin: ), porod je bio divan, savrsen i iscjeljujuci za mene, nemam ni jednu zamjerku, samo ih drugi ponekad imaju  :Razz:

----------


## ina33

> ne znam, doma je bilo sve kako ja hocu, bili su ljudi koje sam htjela (tj nisu bili oni koje nisam ), porod je bio divan, savrsen i iscjeljujuci za mene, nemam ni jednu zamjerku, samo ih drugi ponekad imaju


 :Smile: . Meni tvoj način prezentacije stvarno sijeda, "ja" je orijentiran, i nema tih "ti-poruka" stila "previše misliš negativno, druge opcije su koma", citatom na citat, da ne govorimo o onome što se zna pročitati, a neki to valjda stvarno vjeruju (ma, bezeveze mi je i navodit - ono s vaginom), i prizeman je.

----------


## mikka

ma da, kuzim, i meni smeta kad izgleda kao da netko zeli nekog uvjeriti u ispravnost svoje odluke, vjerojatno sam i ja to nekad radila ali sam skuzila u meduvremenu. 

iako, stvarno bi voljela da se mnoge zene osjecaju onako kako sam se ja osjecala nakon svog drugog poroda. nekako me smeta i bude mi zao kad mi se cini da je zena nepotrebno prezivjela razna sranja i na kraju jos i sebe krivi za to, bas se lose osjecam kad citam ili cujem takve stvari.

----------


## ina33

I ja sam se osjećala skroz OK nakon svog cara... I žao mi je bilo ekipe koja će, u očekivanju toga, čitat te članke, you know koje.. Jedino da nije bilo rooming ina u toj tamo izvedbi, ali to je sad drugi par postola..

----------


## mikka

jasno mi je. a i jos se nadam da cu jedan dan vidjeti tvoju princezu  :Heart:  

meni se ipak nekak cini, ovako laicki, s iskustvom par frendica i poznanica trudnica da se cr "glorificira" kao bezbolan nacin poroda, a ustvari se rijetko kada razmislja da je to operativni zahvat i da je oporavak od istog relativno tezi cak i od forsiranog prirodnjaka. i to vidim kao problem, na neki nacin. ali to smo vec vodili rasprave prije, to je bio samo osvrt na clanke, sad sam oftopik, sori  :Smile:  (iako je i meni sporni clanak poceo smetati nakon kolicine prituzbi na njega).

----------


## blackberry

o kojem je to članku riječ? s rodinog portala? ja sam nova pa da mi kažete ako vas je volja....

----------


## blackberry

> Ajde mi molim te, reci koji su to drugi kriteriji?


zašto misliš ako ih ti nemaš da onda ni ne postoje?

----------


## lola_34

> zašto misliš ako ih ti nemaš da onda ni ne postoje?


Pa, i mene bi zanimali ako nije tajna...

----------


## ina33

> o kojem je to članku riječ? s rodinog portala? ja sam nova pa da mi kažete ako vas je volja....


Odi na Rodin portal pa malo čitaj o porodima i carskome, bed mi je pisat točno koji je članak jer se moderatorice ljute kad se to spomene i to onda bude off topic, smatraju da smo to stavili ad acta (a vjerojatno nismo i nećemo, ma koliko šutjeli o tome, jer je uvredljiv, kao i spike o vaginama i horoskopima vezano za carski).

Mikka, je, oporavak je teži sigurno. Gle, svako nešto vidi kao problem. Meni bi bio problem ta spremnost da su sada, da se iskusi punina prirodnog poroda (doma), žene, kako ja to vidim, spremne i na susret sa svojim stvarateljem prije isteka vremena, ali... ono.... Tko ide u to svjestan rizika - fine by me.

Uvijek se vraćamo na to informiranje i koliko je biased i je li bias pozitivan ili negativan i treba li ga biti i što su rizici, di su veći itd. pa nastaje neki rashomon linkova i statistika koje su ovisne o tome tko ih pejsta i koji izvor sluša - doktore, babice, voditeljice farmi itd....

----------


## ina33

Odnosno, vidim da je koji put oporavak od epiziotomije teži - ako je bila mala žena, a velika beba. Onda traje i duže nego oporavak od CR-a.

----------


## mikka

meni se vise posast cr-ova cini kao spremnost zena (i ostalih upletenih) da se prije vremena susretnu sa stvoriteljem, ali kao sto kazes, svakom svoje  :Smile: 

sumnjam da bi prirodni porod doveo do neke epidemije, kad se uzme pogled vecine modernih zena na porod, mislim da bi ih se za kucni odlucilo oko 0,5-1%, a kad to usporedis s oko 20 % carskih..

----------


## ina33

Ma, ne smeta mene epidemija poroda doma, neka je bude i neka se Roda za to bori, ali neka ostanemo svi OK u tome... bez tih "emotivnih insinuacija" u bilo kojem smjeru ili nekih pojednostavljivanja tipa "slušaj svoje tijelo", i uz ful info, iz više izvora. 

A ne znam recept za to, osim što ti znam reći da mi je tebe OK čitati zbog načina na koji to prezentiraš, a što je tebi i meni u glavama, zapravo, to ćemo valjda jednog dana skužit kad se sretnemo  :Smile: . 

Ja sam se bila ušokirala kad mi je jedna forumašica napisala da bi rađe šepala, nego išla na carski, iako je to sigurno bilo dobronamjerno rečeno. Opet, tko zna što je to njoj značilo i "odakle ona dolazi" (biće značilo neko fiziološko, prolazno šepanje), ja znam što je to meni značilo (džizs, ne, ne, ne dam svoj kuk, ne želim bolove i želim normalno funkcionirati nakon poroda).

----------


## blackberry

> meni se vise posast cr-ova cini kao spremnost zena (i ostalih upletenih) da se prije vremena susretnu sa stvoriteljem, ali kao sto kazes, svakom svoje 
> 
> sumnjam da bi prirodni porod doveo do neke epidemije, kad se uzme pogled vecine modernih zena na porod, mislim da bi ih se za kucni odlucilo oko 0,5-1%, a kad to usporedis s oko 20 % carskih..



ja bih potpisala ovo. tako i ja mislim. ali, poštujem izbor. svakom svoje.

----------


## Mondu

> ma da, kuzim, i meni smeta kad izgleda kao da netko zeli nekog uvjeriti u ispravnost svoje odluke, vjerojatno sam i ja to nekad radila ali sam skuzila u meduvremenu. 
> 
> iako, stvarno bi voljela da se mnoge zene osjecaju onako kako sam se ja osjecala nakon svog drugog poroda. nekako me smeta i bude mi zao kad mi se cini da je zena nepotrebno prezivjela razna sranja i na kraju jos i sebe krivi za to, bas se lose osjecam kad citam ili cujem takve stvari.


Zašto misliš da se mnoge žene koje su rodile svoju djecu u bolnici nisu mogle osjećati baš kao ti, ne kužim ?! 

A prenemaganje s nekim specijalnim konekšnom, ženskom snagom i istinskom i pravom brigom o djetetu samo ako si rodila u miru i tišini svog doma, ono bljuje mi se... :Rolling Eyes: 

Na kraj pameti mi ne bi bilo rađati doma, nit bi se osjećala spokojno, a nit sam čula ikad od ikoje frendice ili rođakinje da silno želi roditi doma, valjda mi nemamo taj _power_  :Rolling Eyes:  u sebi.

I nikakva sranja nisam proživjela na svom induciranom porodu, još sam si zamisli, izabrala datum kad želim da mi dijete bude rođeno. :Coffee:

----------


## ina33

Uf, Mondu... Malo tolerancije ne bi bilo zgorega..

----------


## blackberry

> Ma, ne smeta mene epidemija poroda doma, neka je bude i neka se Roda za to bori, ali neka ostanemo svi OK u tome... bez tih "emotivnih insinuacija" u bilo kojem smjeru ili nekih pojednostavljivanja tipa "slušaj svoje tijelo", i uz ful info, iz više izvora.


mislim da je to samo zato jer je prirodan porod...pogotovo taj neometani, kod kuće, kad je moguć...zaista jedno duhovno iskustvo, o kojem žena rado govori u želji i nadi da će i žena pored nje poželjeti doživjeti tako nešto, i zato što je to zaista moćno iskustvo koje želiš podijeliti s drugima. najčešće se protumači kao napad na tu drugu osobu. ali, mislim da to nije namjerno. i mislim da je više do sugovornika i njegovog osjećaja napadnutosti...baš zbog tog duhovnog što se provlači kroz takav neometani porod. e sad...koliko se o duhovnom može govoriti kad je u pitanju carski na izbor rodilje...ja ne znam. evo, moja prijateljica i ja...totalno dvije različite osobe...ja bi prirodno, ona bi carski. ja s njom mogu najnormalnije pričati zašto bi ja prirodno, i ona samnom zašto ona ne bi. i njezin največi argument za carski je izuzetan strah od boli, koju ona ne želi doživjeti ni proživjeti. i to je sasvim u redu...nema govora o mojoj gluposti jer ja želim doživjeti bol...jer to nije tako. meni ta bol nije nešto čega se bojim i što želim izbjeći. i mislim da nisam radi toga bedasta, kako bi rekao moj ginekolog...u današnje vrijeme rađati u bolovima...ako ništa drugo, onda epiduralnu. tako se osjeća i moja prijateljica, koja misli da je čak i nehumano ženi danas priuštiti takvu bol. ali, kažem nas dvije s tim nemamo problema. svakoj svoje. i ako ikad odlučim roditi npr. kod kuće, znam da će me ona prva podržati, jer će znati da je to za mene najbolji izbor. kao što sam ja prva podržala nju kad je odabrala cardki, jer je to za nju bio najbolji izbor. i nakon carskog se tako brzo oporavila, puno prije nego ja nakon mog poroda. oporavak joj uopće nije bio problematičan.


tirii

----------


## ina33

E, u duhovnom se ja gubim, nisam duhovni tip, ali opet - kome paše, tko sam ja da mu uskraćujem duhovnost. Duhovno i racionalno, to bih ja nekako pomirila, pa da u potrazi za duhovnošću negdje ostaju zabilježeni, haldnorazumski, rizici, o kojima se promislilo negdje prije te odluke. Meni, da bi nekog podržala, treba samo taj assurance da se nekad o tome promislilo, da se to nije dismisalo u stilu bit će sve OK.

----------


## blackberry

> Zašto misliš da se mnoge žene koje su rodile svoju djecu u bolnici nisu mogle osjećati baš kao ti, ne kužim ?! 
> 
> A prenemaganje s nekim specijalnim konekšnom, ženskom snagom i istinskom i pravom brigom o djetetu samo ako si rodila u miru i tišini svog doma, ono bljuje mi se...
> 
> Na kraj pameti mi ne bi bilo rađati doma, nit bi se osjećala spokojno, a nit sam čula ikad od ikoje frendice ili rođakinje da silno želi roditi doma, valjda mi nemamo taj _power_  u sebi.
> 
> I nikakva sranja nisam proživjela na svom induciranom porodu, još sam si zamisli, izabrala datum kad želim da mi dijete bude rođeno.


eto super..kako si si ti fino posložila..i datum...krasno. meni je baš drago. ja neću biti bezobrazna kao ti pa reći da mi se na ovo bljuje, npr...štogod ja mislila o tome. jer ponavljam, vjerujem da svaka žena ima pravo na izbor. a to što ti ne možeš čuti priču o ženskoj snazi i to ti stvara problem...zapitaj sebe zbog čega ti se bljuje. ja nemam tih problema s bljuvanjem na tuđe izbore, niti sa slušanjem tuđih priča, koje i ako i kada ne razumijem mogu mi biti lijepe, privčačne, neprivljačne. mogu mi biti svakakve...ali ne takve da ih imam silnu potrebu optužiti i omalovažiti. jer ih apsolutno nikad ne doživim kao napad pa nema ni potrebe za obranom  :Coffee:

----------


## sirius

> Zašto misliš da se mnoge žene koje su rodile svoju djecu u bolnici nisu mogle osjećati baš kao ti, ne kužim ?! 
> 
> A prenemaganje s nekim specijalnim konekšnom, ženskom snagom i istinskom i pravom brigom o djetetu samo ako si rodila u miru i tišini svog doma, ono bljuje mi se...
> 
> Na kraj pameti mi ne bi bilo rađati doma, nit bi se osjećala spokojno, a nit sam čula ikad od ikoje frendice ili rođakinje da silno želi roditi doma, valjda mi nemamo taj _power_  u sebi.
> 
> I nikakva sranja nisam proživjela na svom induciranom porodu, još sam si zamisli, izabrala datum kad želim da mi dijete bude rođeno.


Ako si tako mirna i sigurna u svoj dobar izbor, zašto te onda iritiraju priče žena koje su zadovoljne svojim (a ne tvojim ) izborom?

----------


## blackberry

> E, u duhovnom se ja gubim, nisam duhovni tip, ali opet - kome paše, tko sam ja da mu uskraćujem duhovnost. Duhovno i racionalno, to bih ja nekako pomirila, pa da u potrazi za duhovnošću negdje ostaju zabilježeni, haldnorazumski, rizici, o kojima se promislilo negdje prije te odluke. Meni, da bi nekog podržala, treba samo taj assurance da se nekad o tome promislilo, da se to nije dismisalo u stilu bit će sve OK.


ja bih za sebe rekla da sam duhovno racionalni tip..a ovaj racio zaista dosta smeta ovom drugom :Smile: ... i ja zaista uvijek dobro štreberski promislim prije svake odluke. zato me i nervira ova situacija danas kod nas, što nemaš mogućnost izbora, pa je time i rizik odluke puno veći. a poroda kod kuće će biti, to je činjenica. šteta što nekima smeta da pritom budu i sigurniji.
a da će sve biti ok, tu nema osiguranja, nažalost. mislim da je opet pitanje kako se tko nosi sa odgovornošću. ja sam sklona svu odgovornost preuzimati na sebe, tako da nam se nešto i dogodi u bolnici, ne bi mi to bila velika utjeha. ne bi imala osjećaj da sam napravila sve što sam mogla i to je to. mislim da bi se osjećala isto da nam se to dogodi bilo gdje drugdje. uvijek bi nekako ja bila kriva.

----------


## Felix

mondu, malo tolerancije ne bi bilo zgorega  :Rolling Eyes: 

ako ti je tako grozno ovo citati, ne kuzim zasto mucis samu sebe. ako mislis da se prenemazemo, ok, to je tvoje misljenje ali ne vidim zasto to osobno shvacas. to sto ovdje razgovaramo o kucnom porodu ne znaci da ikad trebas uopce razmisljati o toj opciji za sebe i svoje dijete, kao ni tvoje frendice. fala bogu, za indukciju se ne moras boriti rukama i nogama, dobijes ju bez problema, a i izaberes datum i horoskop kakav zelis, nitko te ovdje ne sprecava u tome. drago mi je da si zadovoljna svojim porodom, nadam se da je i tvoje dijete jednako zadovoljno.

potpisujem sirius na dio o bljuvanju.

ako je ikako moguce, nastavimo u 'ja mislim, ja osjecam, moje iskustvo je' recenicama, bez 'ti bi trebala ovo ili ono' recenica... svejedno da li smo pro ili contra pkk.

----------


## Felix

pardon, blackberry a ne sirius.

glede drugih razloga za odluku o porodu kod kuce, sto je pitala demi... very simple.

NE ZELIM ici negdje roditi. zelim roditi doma. ne vidim uopce razloga za u trudovima negdje idem. porod je stvar moje bebe i mene, i u ovoj trudnoci i u ovom porodu sam savrseno bila sigurna da nas dvije to mozemo, kao sto smo nas dvoje to mogli i prvi put bez da je babica prstom mrdnula. ne mislim da je porod za mene neka velika filozofija, naprosto se prepustim i pustim da ide, a znam da ce ici brzo i jednostavno i tako je oba dva puta i bilo.

nije da ne zelim raspravljati s nekim u trudovima zasto ne zelim braunilu u venu i zasto ne zelim roditi u ovom ili onom polozaju i zasto ne zelim da me netko ometa i prica sa mnom dok imam trud. ne zelim niti gnjaviti se banalnim stvarima koje se prihvacaju zdravo za gotovo u bolnici, tipa, prisjecanjem kog datuma sam se ono udala i cime se bavi moj muz i kad sam dobila menarhu. ne zelim radjati u uvjetima koji mi ne odgovaraju, citaj svjetlo i sobna temperatura. zelim hrpetinu deka ako mi tako odgovara i klimu nafrljenu na +40 ako mi tako odgovara, zelim da nitko ne zucne ako ja tako trazim i zelim radjati u potpunom mraku ako osjetim potrebu za tim. 

naprosto, ZNAM da mogu roditi bez problema i ne zelim da netko skace oko mene dok to radim, makar u najboljim namjerama.
a to ni u najsavrsenijoj kuci za porode ili rodilistu ne mogu dobiti.

i pri tome ni najmanje ne insinuiram da smatram da SVE zene mogu ovako roditi niti da bi trebale to pokusati, cak ne insinuiram da cu JA se u iducoj trudnoci tako osjecati i tako odluciti. samo iznosim svoje vlastite razloge. pa ako nekoga to osobno pogadja, rekla bih da je problem u njemu, a ne meni...

pretpostavljam da to za demi nece biti dovoljni razlozi (jer valjda naprosto ne postoje dovoljno razumni i logicni razlozi za takvu odluku), ali dobro...

----------


## Felix

hrpa tipfelera, a kasno za edit...  :Rolling Eyes: 

i da, ne zelim se voziti u autu u trudovima. a ne bih ni otrcala u bolnicu na prvi trud.

----------


## Anamorci

Drage trudnice koje želite porod kod kuće (Mikka kaze 0,5-1%; ja sam mislila da je postotak puno veci...)
od srca vam želim da vam se to i omogući, dakle prvo da se poboljša naš zdravstveni sustav, a samim time naša rodilišta, naše neonatologije, naši odjeli za babinjače, bolnice za djecu, bolnice za djecu s posebnim potrebama, a onda da se stvore uvjeti za to da vi možete ostati kod kuće sa svojom babicom, i da vas u slučaju problema hitna preveze kamo god treba u roku odmah. Zaista vam to želim. Onda bismo svi bili zadovoljni, i oni manje i oni više duhovni.
Pitanje je sad kako brzo može doci do svih tih promjena i poboljšanja i koliko dugo će se morati čekati.

Samo, stvari bi trebale ići nekim redom, ako me razumijete. Mislim ovdje na tih 0,5-1%...

----------


## Mondu

Smiješne ste, čoporativno skaču odmah. :Laughing: 

Ovdje napišem par redaka svako neko vrijeme, kad trebam neki savjetna nekoj 'normalnoj' temi ili kad imam potrebu nekaj napisati, nit živim za ovaj forum, nit gorim za njega, pišem onak kako u određenom trenutku nešto vidim, i ne bojim se toga da ovdje uvijek 'moram' ostati na nivou, jer to je takooooo bitno na rodinom forumu..rekoh da mi se bljuje od tih priča ne zato jer ja nisam mirna ili nespokojna, već taj dojam da žene koje su rodile doma su svakako pametnije i školovanije od liječnik+pričaju bajke...bokte, ovdje se uvijek traže neki dublji razlozi i elaborati za svaku misao, da i kad ste ležerne djelujete usiljeno. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nika

Mondu, ajd idi negdje drugdje, totalno si nezanimljiva.
Vrijeđaš i to se ovdje ne tolerira. Bok!

----------


## pomikaki

Mei su ok Feliksini razlozi i mogu ih navesti kao svoje. Ali nisu mi baš tako visoko na ljestvici prioriteta i mogla bih prilično zadovoljno otići na jedan bolnički porod kakvog opisuje Demi u Kanadi. Time bi otpale neke druge neugodnosti (mm-ovi roditelji kat niže koji to ne bi to preživjeli) i možda nešto rizika.
Ali ja nemam uvjeta za takav porod (eventualno da imam zbilja puno novaca, što nije slučaj). Porod u mom rodilištu nije ništa drugo nego silovanje. Žao mi je što koristim tu riječ ali tako je, bar za mene (ja-poruka  :Smile: ). Oni ne misle ništa loše, rade svoj posao u groznim uvjetima i nije im lako. Ali nisu spremni za promjene, velika većina njih. Jer promjene stižu, eto otkad sam ja rodila nabavljen je stolčić, ali ga dobar dio osoblja jednostavno ne želi koristiti. Dakle problem je u ljudima. Neslužben stav većine tamošnjih opstetričara je da je prirodan porod glupost (neću citirati izjave koje sam čula u povjerenju da ne bi nitko, pa ni ja, imao neugodnosti).

Kažete da bi se trebalo boriti za to da se uvjeti u rodilištima promjene. Ja sam za to, svim srcem. Ali to se očito ne događa tako brzo. S druge strane uvjerena sam da ima babica koje bi obavljale porode kod kuće. I koje imaju dovoljno iskustva za to. Meni se ta opcija čini kao nešto što može puno brže donijeti promjene. I to bi bio svakako moj izbor.

Spomenula sam prije rizik... moguće da ga je nešto manje u slučaju da žena rađa takvoj u bolnici kakva navodno postoji negdje u Kanadi. Evo, neke statistike govore jedno, neke drugo, ja ih nisam radila pa ne znam. Ali pri našem hrvatskom porodu mislim da je rizik veći (za ženu koja ima urednu trudnoću, a ostale većinom završe na carskom) a nepotrebne fizičke i psihičke rane su neizbježne.

----------


## Mondu

> iako, *stvarno bi voljela da se mnoge zene osjecaju onako kako sam se ja osjecala nakon svog drugog poroda*





> Zašto misliš da se mnoge žene koje su rodile svoju djecu u bolnici nisu mogle osjećati baš kao ti, ne kužim ?!






> Ako si tako mirna i sigurna u svoj dobar izbor, zašto te onda iritiraju priče žena koje su zadovoljne svojim (a ne tvojim ) izborom?


Otkud ti da me iritira nečiji izbor ?!

Tak mi je svejedno di bu ona rađala i kako...radi se o boldanom koje je izazvalo ponajviše tu reakciju..jer, tko je ona uopće, kakav autoritet ili što, otkud ona zna kako se ikoja druga žena osjeća nakon poroda.

to je neki hebeni ego trip  :Coffee:

----------


## blackberry

> Smiješne ste, čoporativno skaču odmah.
> 
> Ovdje napišem par redaka svako neko vrijeme, kad trebam neki savjetna nekoj 'normalnoj' temi ili kad imam potrebu nekaj napisati, nit živim za ovaj forum, nit gorim za njega, pišem onak kako u određenom trenutku nešto vidim, i ne bojim se toga da ovdje uvijek 'moram' ostati na nivou, jer to je takooooo bitno na rodinom forumu..rekoh da mi se bljuje od tih priča ne zato jer ja nisam mirna ili nespokojna, već taj dojam da žene koje su rodile doma su svakako pametnije i školovanije od liječnik+pričaju bajke...bokte, ovdje se uvijek traže neki dublji razlozi i elaborati za svaku misao, da i kad ste ležerne djelujete usiljeno.


koliko si ti mirna i spokojna je očigledno iz tvojih postova. da jesi ne bi te ni dirali, a kamoli ti se bljuvalo. i odakle ideja da su žene koje su rodile doma pametnije...jesu li to one rekle ili ih ti tako doživljavaš? 

Nika ima li gdje mjesto na forumu gdje se vrijeđanje tolerira, ili ?  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> [SIZE=2]...dakle prvo da se poboljša naš zdravstveni sustav, a samim time naša rodilišta, naše neonatologije, naši odjeli za babinjače, bolnice za djecu, bolnice za djecu s posebnim potrebama, a onda da se stvore uvjeti za to da vi možete ostati kod kuće sa svojom babicom, i da vas u slučaju problema hitna preveze kamo god treba u roku odmah.


Anamorci, a zašto prvo sve to?
Da li znaš koliko za to treba vremena? A probaj si zamisliti koliko za to treba vremena ako osoblje rodilišta ne želi da se to dogodi?
Babice već sad mogu dolaziti doma, hitna već sad vozi. Ne vidim baš zašto bi nekom smetalo tih niti 1% kućnih poroda.

----------


## cvijeta73

> NE ZELIM ici negdje roditi. zelim roditi doma. ne vidim uopce razloga za u trudovima negdje idem. porod je stvar moje bebe i mene, i u ovoj trudnoci i u ovom porodu sam savrseno bila sigurna da nas dvije to mozemo, kao sto smo nas dvoje to mogli i prvi put bez da je babica prstom mrdnula. ne mislim da je porod za mene neka velika filozofija, naprosto se prepustim i pustim da ide, a znam da ce ici brzo i jednostavno i tako je oba dva puta i bilo.
> 
> nije da ne zelim raspravljati s nekim u trudovima zasto ne zelim braunilu u venu i zasto ne zelim roditi u ovom ili onom polozaju i zasto ne zelim da me netko ometa i prica sa mnom dok imam trud. ne zelim niti gnjaviti se banalnim stvarima koje se prihvacaju zdravo za gotovo u bolnici, tipa, prisjecanjem kog datuma sam se ono udala i cime se bavi moj muz i kad sam dobila menarhu. ne zelim radjati u uvjetima koji mi ne odgovaraju, citaj svjetlo i sobna temperatura. zelim hrpetinu deka ako mi tako odgovara i klimu nafrljenu na +40 ako mi tako odgovara, zelim da nitko ne zucne ako ja tako trazim i zelim radjati u potpunom mraku ako osjetim potrebu za tim. 
> 
> naprosto, ZNAM da mogu roditi bez problema i ne zelim da netko skace oko mene dok to radim, makar u najboljim namjerama.
> a to ni u najsavrsenijoj kuci za porode ili rodilistu ne mogu dobiti.
> 
> ..


ne znam da li slučajno, ali u ovom tvom nabrajanju kriterija nisi spomenula da je jedan od kriterija i taj jer smatraš da je kućni porod sigurniji za tebe i sigurniji za tvoje dijete.

temeljem iskustva prve trudnoće i prvog poroda, vjerojatno pregleda u trudnoći, itd itd spoznala si da je porod kod kuće opcija za tebe.
vjerojatnost da se nešto zakomplicira je - mala, vjerojatnost da se u tvom slučaju nešto zakomplicira je - još manja, pa bila ona i tri puta povećana - to je još uvijek jako mala vjerojatnost.

jel se na svakom porodu može nešto zakomplicirati? da.
da li je bolje da si u tom slučaju u bolnici? da.
jel možete osporiti ove dvije prethodne tvrdnje? ne.
 :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> jel se na svakom porodu može nešto zakomplicirati? da.
> da li je bolje da si u tom slučaju u bolnici? da.
> jel možete osporiti ove dvije prethodne tvrdnje? ne.


Ok  :Smile: 
a jel ti se može zakomplicirati stanje _zato što si u bolnici_? da.

----------


## Mima

Ja evo ne smatram da je nužno bolje da si onda u bolnici, jer možeš biti u bolnici a da na tebe nitko ne obraća pažnju.
Takvim slučajevima sa tragičnim ishodom smo imali prilike svjedočiti.
Može biti bolje da si nasamo sa stručnom osobom koja se brine samo o tebi, kakva je stručna babica, i koja će na vrijeme prepoznati o čemu se radi.

Recimo, sjajan mi je bio primjer vertex, koja je rađala u malom rodilištu koje uopće nema mogućnost izvođenja carskog reza jer nema operacijsku dvoranu, ali ima malo rodilja koje su onda pod stalnim nadzorom babice.

----------


## cvijeta73

> (za ženu koja ima urednu trudnoću, a ostale većinom završe na carskom) .


ja mislim da je blekberi prije još negdje opisala situaciju koja je grozna, ali koja se nažalost puno češće, barem prema mojim saznanjima, dešava u bolnicama.
a to je forsiranje vaginalnog poroda u svim mogućim i nemogućim situacijama.
puuuno više nego carskog.
postotak carskog reza je inače jedan od pokazatelja za ocjenu kvalitete rađaone - što je meni totalno suludo. 
u rijeci je npr. manji od 13%, a što se krije, i koliko muke se krije iza tih brojki  znaju samo rodilje.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ok 
> a jel ti se može zakomplicirati stanje _zato što si u bolnici_? da.


istina.
mislim, ako tako vi kažete, ja vjerujem.
i to je jedan od pluseva za kućni porod.
koji ima i svoje minuse.

mima, ne bih ja tako to postavila. to je nakakav ljudski faktor na koji je teško utjecati.
možeš onda reći da ti se i u kućnom porodu može potrefit nesposobna i traljava babica  :Undecided:

----------


## Mima

Pa baš nije ljudski faktor, nego činjenica da i u bolnici problem treba biti uočen, prepoznat, i da i za to treba proći vrijeme.
Žena sa komplikacijom koja ulazi u bolnicu praćena od stručne osobe i najavljena može imati bolje šanse od one koja leži sama bez stalnog nadzora.

Ja sam imala hitni, najhitniji carski rez, i u bolnicu sam stigla u posljednjem trenu, pa je opet prošlo vrijeme između mog ulaska na Hitnu i operacije - jer je trebalo prepoznati što se događa.

----------


## blackberry

eto, ni ja se nešto ne bih osjećala sigurnije u bolnici. trenutno je tako, nažalost. i što ću, kad imam puno primjera. kažem, smo upijam pa racionaliziram i dolazim do nekih svojih zaključaka. imam prijateljicu br 2. koja je obje trudnoće imala nekako komplicirane..pa je provela i dosta vremena u bolnici na promatranju i tako...uglavnom, došao je dan d...trudovi...ona u bolnici. pregled odmah ujutro, ili još predjutro nisam sad sigurna...a nećete vi još...tako možete i 3 dana. ženi sve jači trudovi...čitavo jutro moli nekoga da je pogleda.....nećete vi još...rekli smo vam...ali, da me makar pogledate? a jooooj, paničarke....u 13 i nešto..ona više ne može izdržati i moooooli sestru da škicne....ajme jooooh pa vi ćete roditi!!!! brzo u rađaonu trkom...i noge široko da si ne ugušite bebu!!!!!!!!!!! aloooooo...i tako žena rodila u 13 i 20...a nije trebala još 3 dana...kad su doktori tako procjenili. problem je što su doktori ti veliki egocentrici, i što ne slušaju rodilje. i što nešto pođe po zlu samo kad oni to procijene. i kako da se žena osjeća sigurno, ozbiljno pitam *cvijeta*? ja se ne mogu osjećati sigurno. sigurnije mi puuuno izgleda porod kod kuće npr. sa stručnom osobom uz mene, koja je tu samo radi mene..i prati apsolutno sve. pa po meni puno će prije takva osoba primjetiti ako nešto nije u redu, nego u bolinici.

----------


## lola_34

*Blekberi*, može zamolba?

Ajd' malo odvajaj svoje rečenice u novi red, teško te ovako čitati. Hvala!

Pitanje (možda je već odgovoreno): što ako dijete rođeno doma ima iz ne-znam-kojeg-razloga potrebu da odmah ide u inkubator i to se skuži tek po porodu? Jel' to predviđeno u 'kućnom porodu'?

----------


## Mondu

> koliko si ti mirna i spokojna je očigledno iz tvojih postova. da jesi ne bi te ni dirali, a kamoli ti se bljuvalo. i odakle ideja da su žene koje su rodile doma pametnije...jesu li to one rekle ili ih ti tako doživljavaš? 
> 
> 
> eto, ni ja se nešto ne bih osjećala sigurnije u bolnici. trenutno je tako, nažalost. i što ću, kad imam puno primjera. kažem, smo upijam pa racionaliziram i dolazim do nekih svojih zaključaka.


A otkud ti znaš kak to mene dira, i na kraju krajeve zakaj bi me uopće i diralo, možda sam došla ubiti vrijeme sam tu, možda baš volim provocirat jer je tu enormna količina najpametnijih, najsposobnijih, najposebnijih majki ikad, svašta je moguće, kužiš.


A ti si jedna od onih koja 'zna' xy ljudi i priča kojima se to desilo, a daj molim te, ne pretjeruj sad..ispada da je roditi u bolnici maltene zivotno opasno.

----------


## Mondu

> sigurnije mi puuuno izgleda porod kod kuće npr. sa stručnom osobom uz mene, koja je tu samo radi mene..i prati apsolutno sve. pa po meni puno će prije takva osoba primjetiti ako nešto nije u redu, nego u bolinici.


još samo da dodam..pišeš gluposti, ti kao da si bila na ispiranju mozga..a sad napuštam ovo bizarnu temu.

----------


## blackberry

pa koliko ja znam prijevoz i povezanost sa najbližom bolnicom jesu dio organizacije poroda kod kuće.

a ja pišem svakako danas. oprostite. mali mi je tu. kiša...dosadno..mama zaa compom jer se zapalila za temu. evo, popravit ću se :Yes:

----------


## blackberry

> još samo da dodam..pišeš gluposti, ti kao da si bila na ispiranju mozga..a sad napuštam ovo bizarnu temu.


 :Bye:

----------


## Anamorci

> Anamorci, a zašto prvo sve to?
> Da li znaš koliko za to treba vremena? A probaj si zamisliti koliko za to treba vremena ako osoblje rodilišta ne želi da se to dogodi?
> Babice već sad mogu dolaziti doma, hitna već sad vozi. Ne vidim baš zašto bi nekom smetalo tih niti 1% kućnih poroda.


Zašto prvo treba poboljšati bolnice i rodilišta za 99% žena, a tek onda organizirati logistiku za 1% zeljenih poroda kod kuce? Mislim da se odgovor namece.

I pritom mislim da to nije bas tako jednostavno. Dakle, koliko sam shvatila praksu u zemljama gdje je porod kod kuce dopusten, logistika ukljucuje spremnost hitne pomoci da najhitnije preveze mamu/dijete u bolnicu ako se za to pokaze potreba.
Ajde sad zamisli Zagreb, ili Vrbovec koji je 40 km odavde, ili ne znam koje mjesto. I sad zamisli koliko danas hitnoj treba od da dodje na neku adresu, pa da pokupi čovjeka, pa da ga odveze u bolnicu. Znamo da se hitna zna cekati i po pola sata, na zalost.

I sad kako ce se dozvoliti porod kod kuce, ako se ne moze osigurati da ga bas svaka zena moze imati, i da je ona pritom sigurna da ce zlu netrebalo stici do bolnice vrlo brzo? Kako ce kod kuce roditi zena kojoj s hitnom do bolnice treba npr. 45 minuta?

----------


## Bubica

ja sam oba poroda imala u bolnici, Petrova i RI - neusporedivi po svim parametrima, osim po cinjenici da sam u oba slucajeva bila sama (uz MM-a) do samog izgona. Tiha sam rodilja, valjda ne privlacim paznju pa sam oba puta zavrsila u izgonu sa silnim cuđenjem medicinskog osoblja - pa kako?,  pa kada brze?, a oba puta ih je zapravo MM morao prizvati.

O petrovoj necu puno, svi znamo kako to tamo izgleda. Ri sam sama izabrala želeći nešto prirodniji porod i, kao najvaznije, rooming in. Zadovoljna sam svojim izborom, mislim da sam izvukla maksimum iz situacije ali opet ima puno toga sto bi rado promijenila. Ono sto bi u tom drugom porodu izdvojila je situacija koja se odvijala tjedan dana prije poroda, zbog panicanjenja doktora sam ipak odlucila ostati u Ri i ne putovati svako malo iz ZG dole, bila sam sama u stanu po cijele dane, sama sam, taksijem otisla na porod. Taj period mi je bio prekrasan, sam si sa sobom i svojoj nadolazećom bebicom, bez ikakve napetosti (jos da sam i telefone iskljucila), bez ikakve boli sam se otvorila 7 cm - mislim da bi bilo prekrasno dovrsiti tu pricu kod kuce.

Tek nakon drugogo poroda sam osvijestila koliko je vazno za zenu, koliko sam se ja bolje osjećala jer sam u tom porodu bila subjekt, koliko sam ja bila npr. Ok s odlukom da na kraju legnem jer mi nikako nije odgovaralo hopsati po lopti, kada mene nesto boli najvaznije mi je da me svi ostave na miru a ja da se ucahurim sama sa sobom, takva sam. Ali, bitno je da sam imala izbor i da sam odabrala ono sto je za mene bolje. 

Odabrala sam i stolcic, i mogu reci, nisam ga posebno dozivjela jer sam, za osoblje iznenada, usla u izgon, u izgonu smo trcali iz predradjaone u radjaonu, cekali MM-a da se obuce, pa se nikako namjestiti...gnjavaza, sigurno bi bilo puno ugodnije prepustiti se izgonu bez svih tih zavrzlama.

----------


## pomikaki

> ja mislim da je blekberi prije još negdje opisala situaciju koja je grozna, ali koja se nažalost puno češće, barem prema mojim saznanjima, dešava u bolnicama.
> a to je forsiranje vaginalnog poroda u svim mogućim i nemogućim situacijama.
> puuuno više nego carskog.
> postotak carskog reza je inače jedan od pokazatelja za ocjenu kvalitete rađaone - što je meni totalno suludo. 
> u rijeci je npr. manji od 13%, a što se krije, i koliko muke se krije iza tih brojki znaju samo rodilje.


čuj, koliko sam ja vidjela svaki je vaginalni forsiran u bolnici (kažem koliko sam vidjela, navodno su neke žene s foruma rodile super i u bolnici, ali sve koje su bile sa mnom u rodilištu i koje znam osobno su prošle slično kao ja ili gore)
ježim se od medicinskog skalpela, ali je i više nego očito da su sve žene koje znam da su rodile na carski prošle bolje od mene, koja sam navodno imala super brz i lak (lak?  :Rolling Eyes: ) porod, rutniski, bez ikakve potrebe za carskim. Dosta je reći da nisu imale nikakvih bolova nakon tjedan dana. 

U svemu ostalom se možemo složiti, premda govorimo s dijametralno suprotnim premisama  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Cvijeta, a propos tvoje tro-rečenične pitalice, mislim da bi odgovor nekih bio da je bolje da se u porodu niti ne približavaš bolnici jer tamo se događaju stvari koje u biti dovode do komplikacija. 

Odnosno, vidim strah nekih žena od bolnica, ne u smislu da su nepotrebne kod nerizične trudnoće, osim kao stand by opcija, nego ono... ugroza života ako se nogom stupi i veliko nepovjerenje.

Kužim razloge nepovjerenja... ali mislim da je i taj način prezentiranja krajnost - tj, da su bolnice mjesto razbolijevanja i zdravstvenog hazarda, ali eno danas i članak na tportalu, D. Quaid vodi neku udrugu koja se bori za sigurne bolnice jer mu se skoro dogodila tragedija...

----------


## pomikaki

> Zašto prvo treba poboljšati bolnice i rodilišta za 99% žena, a tek onda organizirati logistiku za 1% zeljenih poroda kod kuce? Mislim da se odgovor namece.


jedno ne isključuje drugo. Zašto ne istovremeno? I kućni i bolnički porod trebao bi težiti prirodnom. 
Kućni je lakše osigurati samo zato jer ga u bolnici većina osoblja ne želi!




> I pritom mislim da to nije bas tako jednostavno. Dakle, koliko sam shvatila praksu u zemljama gdje je porod kod kuce dopusten, logistika ukljucuje spremnost hitne pomoci da najhitnije preveze mamu/dijete u bolnicu ako se za to pokaze potreba.
> Ajde sad zamisli Zagreb, ili Vrbovec koji je 40 km odavde, ili ne znam koje mjesto. I sad zamisli koliko danas hitnoj treba od da dodje na neku adresu, pa da pokupi čovjeka, pa da ga odveze u bolnicu. Znamo da se hitna zna cekati i po pola sata, na zalost.
> 
> I sad kako ce se dozvoliti porod kod kuce, ako se ne moze osigurati da ga bas svaka zena moze imati, i da je ona pritom sigurna da ce zlu netrebalo stici do bolnice vrlo brzo? Kako ce kod kuce roditi zena kojoj s hitnom do bolnice treba npr. 45 minuta?


Želiš li reći da se kućni porod ne smije dozvoliti nikad i nikome?
Jer na to dolazimo.
Nikad neće sve žene imati mogućnost da za 10 minuta stignu do rodilišta u slučaju nužde. One kojima treba pola sata, bolje je da rađaju u bolnici, osim ako ne iznajme sobu u blizini. Tako je to i vani, koliko ja znam.

----------


## Anamorci

> a jel ti se može zakomplicirati stanje _zato što si u bolnici_? da.


Ja volim brojeve, rasvjetljavaju mi stvari.
Znaci, sigurna sam da je netko ovdje jako dobro upucen u problematiku, pa molim odgovor:
1. *Koliki postotak inace neriskantnih trudnoca se zakomplicira na samom porodu?* Pritom mislim da trudnoce koje do samog poroda nisu bile rizicne i sve je bilo ok. Dakle, rizicne trudnoce tu odmah iskljucujem.
2. *Za te inace neriskantne trudnoce koje se zakompliciraju na samom porodu, koji su razlozi komplikacija?* 

Mozda cu onda bolje razumijeti taj argument da se stvari mogu zakomplicirati _zato jer si u bolnici_. 
Za sada razumijem samo ono s bolnickim bakterijama, dakle da one predstavljaju rizik boravka u bolnici.

----------


## pomikaki

> Cvijeta, a propos tvoje tro-rečenične pitalice, mislim da bi odgovor nekih bio da je bolje da se u porodu niti ne približavaš bolnici jer tamo se događaju stvari koje u biti dovode do komplikacija. 
> 
> Odnosno, vidim strah nekih žena od bolnica, ne u smislu da su nepotrebne kod nerizične trudnoće, osim kao stand by opcija, nego ono... ugroza života ako se nogom stupi i veliko nepovjerenje.
> 
> Kužim razloge nepovjerenja... ali mislim da je i taj način prezentiranja krajnost - tj, da su bolnice mjesto razbolijevanja i zdravstvenog hazarda, ali eno danas i članak na tportalu, D. Quaid vodi neku udrugu koja se bori za sigurne bolnice jer mu se skoro dogodila tragedija...


Ina, ti si bila samo na carskom?
Ja u bolnice idem bez problema. Ne vidim ih kao hazard (cijeli život je hazard, uključujući i kućni porod). Volim pričati s doktorima. Imala sam par loših iskustava, ali tko nije. I dalje vjerujem da mi mogu pomoći kad treba. Dakle idem bez problema, ali ne i u rodilište. A zašto je tako, piše u nekom mom postu, čini mi se na prošloj stranici.

početnim pitanje nemam namjeru omalovažavati, zbilja, nadam se da je to jasno

----------


## Anamorci

> Želiš li reći da se kućni porod ne smije dozvoliti nikad i nikome?
> Jer na to dolazimo.


Upravo suprotno, zelim reci ako se porod kod kuce dozvoli, mora biti dozvoljen svima i mora biti siguran za sve.




> Nikad neće sve žene imati mogućnost da za 10 minuta stignu do rodilišta u slučaju nužde. One kojima treba pola sata, bolje je da rađaju u bolnici, osim ako ne iznajme sobu u blizini. Tako je to i vani, koliko ja znam.


Znači za njih, tko im je kriv sto nemaju sreće s adresom... Ako im je bolje da rađaju u bolnici, onda ipak priznaješ postojanje rizika kod kuce, ako hitna nije blizu. 

Eto napokon se slažemo, postoji rizik poroda kod kuce, samo mi se čini da se to nekako često zaboravi spomenuti u raspravi o porodu kod kuce.

----------


## ina33

Jes, carski. Odlično bilo. Jedino poslije teško na babinjačama di je više-manje uravnilovka - i caricama i drugima sve isto, carice imaju odgodu od dan vremena spavanja s bebom. Ja sam targetirala bolnicu zbog operatera kojima sam vjerovala, a babinjače sam računala da će mi možda rooming in pomoći, a da drugi put idem - išla bih preživjet rooming in, vjerojatno bi se dogodio isti set komplikacija jer se ne bi bila u stanju brinit o bebi sutradan 24/7, ali bitni su mi operateri kojima vjerujem, a ovo drugo onaj kritizirani hrvatski stav - a, preživi se, uvijek neko, u manjku customizacije, mora nagrabusit, a to su u ovom rasporedu snaga - carice.

----------


## pomikaki

> Mozda cu onda bolje razumijeti taj argument da se stvari mogu zakomplicirati _zato jer si u bolnici_. 
> Za sada razumijem samo ono s bolnickim bakterijama, dakle da one predstavljaju rizik boravka u bolnici.


O brojevima ti ne znam ništa, ali recimo može ti doktor nalijegati na trbuh pa da to završi lomljenjem ključne kosti djeteta i ozljedama majke. A taj isti porod je mogao proći bez svega toga samo da je žena bila npr na stolčiću. Koji u bolnici postoji ali se ne koristi. 
Ja uopće ne govorim o bakterijama (premda znam i za slučaj kad je dijete pokupilo bakteriju u bolnici, pa se svašta na to nadovezalo, ali ajde, uzet ću to kao mali postotak rizika koji je svuda prisutan)

----------


## Felix

> ne znam da li slučajno, ali u ovom tvom nabrajanju kriterija nisi spomenula da je jedan od kriterija i taj jer smatraš da je kućni porod sigurniji za tebe i sigurniji za tvoje dijete.


demi me pitala koji su ostali kriteriji, pa sam odgovorila.
naravno da mi je *prvi i temeljni kriterij* bila sigurnost a moje dijete i za mene. zato sam i odabrala roditi doma.

----------


## ina33

A, kad malo bolje promislim - da je ironično, a je. Ove koje trebaju njegu, njih tretiraju kao nije to ništa, ajmo, hop, majčice itd. - carski, ove koje je ne trebaju - tima mjere temperature, polijeganje itd. Ili je barem percepcija takva. Tako to biva kad se sofisticirana ideja primjenjuje u neuvjete... Ali, valjda će se popravit, bitno je da je zadovoljnija većina (vaginorotke - tako se kaže?), dok god se manjina (carice) ne buni, ali sumnjam da hoće jer se snalaze drugačije (otrpe ili odu privatno). Tj. mislim da carice as such nisu mentalnog sklopa da mijenjaju svijet na taj način da se bune i rade na neki društvenokorisni način... 

Dok se svijet gleda kroz neke targete - tipa - smanjivat broj carskih, kao što se referirala cvijeta itd. - tu će stradat customizacija i prilagođenost pacijentu - rodilji (valjda se smije caricu zvat pacijentom)...

----------


## Anamorci

> O brojevima ti ne znam ništa, ali recimo može ti doktor nalijegati na trbuh pa da to završi lomljenjem ključne kosti djeteta i ozljedama majke. A taj isti porod je mogao proći bez svega toga samo da je žena bila npr na stolčiću. Koji u bolnici postoji ali se ne koristi. 
> Ja uopće ne govorim o bakterijama (premda znam i za slučaj kad je dijete pokupilo bakteriju u bolnici, pa se svašta na to nadovezalo, ali ajde, uzet ću to kao mali postotak rizika koji je svuda prisutan)


OK, zna li netko u kojem postotku nalijeganje na trbuh završava lomljenjem kljucne kosti djeteta i ozljedama majke? Mislim da su u raspravi ti brojevi vrlo bitni.
Znaci ili je postotak velik pa je onda to katastrofa, ili je postotak zanemariv pa je onda to plašenje budućih rodilja. Isto kao sto ti u bolnici moze lampa pasti na glavu, a doma ne jer ih doma nemaš.

Znači, vrlo je bitno znati statistiku u ovom slučaju. 
Kao što je zagovornicama PKK-a vrlo važan statistički podatak da zapravo jako malen broj poroda kod kuce završi komplikacijama. 
I super, ali argumentiranu raspravu i stav da je bolnica opasna treba potkrijepiti podatkom *koliko opasna?*
Pomikaki, ako ti ne znas, voljela bih da se javi netko tko zna.

----------


## Felix

*anamorci*, bakterije su tu jos najmanji problem.

procitaj pliz *rodinu brosuru o porodu*, nalazi se na portlu, tamo su nabrajane mnoge opasnosti poroda u bolnici, trenutno mi se ne da i nemam dovoljno vremena da elaboriram sve moguce komplikacije koje mogu nastati iskljucivo zbog toga sto radjas u bolnici.

*cvijeta73*, sto se tice onoga da je bolje biti u bolnici ako nastane komplikacija... ne slazem se s tim, generalno, ali prije svega treba vidjeti o kojim komplikacijama uopce govorimo?

opcenito volimo pricati o 'hitnim situacijama', 'komplikacijama', 'opasnostima'... ajmo konkretno, moze? tako je puno lakse davati argumente.

----------


## pomikaki

> Upravo suprotno, zelim reci ako se porod kod kuce dozvoli, mora biti dozvoljen svima i mora biti siguran za sve.
> 
> 
> Znači za njih, tko im je kriv sto nemaju sreće s adresom... Ako im je bolje da rađaju u bolnici, onda ipak priznaješ postojanje rizika kod kuce, ako hitna nije blizu. 
> 
> Eto napokon se slažemo, postoji rizik poroda kod kuce, samo mi se čini da se to nekako često zaboravi spomenuti u raspravi o porodu kod kuce.


Porod kod kuće nikad neće biti jednako siguran za sve.
Netko ima rizičnu trudnoću, netko stanuje na otoku i nema šanse za hitni carski (rađalo se doma ili u bolnici).
Draga Anamorci, rizik poroda postoji, gdje god se on događao i svi o tome govorimo.

To što ti govoriš zvuči kao da kažeš - ima ljudi s kraćom nogom, i zato svi moramo šepati. Ja ne vidim razloga da se rađa na način kako sam ja rodila. Tko je zdrav neka rodi prirodno, kući ili u bolnici, kako se već osjeća sigurnije. A tko ima komplikacije bolje je da ide na carski.

Problem je što ta sasvim logična ideja nikako da sjedne nekim stručnjacima.

----------


## pomikaki

> OK, zna li netko u kojem postotku nalijeganje na trbuh završava lomljenjem kljucne kosti djeteta i ozljedama majke?


 Lomljenje ključne kosti događa se relativno rijetko, srećom, ali majka je redovito ozlijeđena. Te se ozljede smatraju normalnima za porod, naravno. Nakon toga jedva hodaš mjesec-dva (moj slučaj).

----------


## Felix

> OK, zna li netko u kojem postotku nalijeganje na trbuh završava lomljenjem kljucne kosti djeteta i ozljedama majke? Mislim da su u raspravi ti brojevi vrlo bitni.
> Znaci ili je postotak velik pa je onda to katastrofa, ili je postotak zanemariv pa je onda to plašenje budućih rodilja. Isto kao sto ti u bolnici moze lampa pasti na glavu, a doma ne jer ih doma nemaš.


definitivno je veci nego da i lampa padne na glavu. ne znam tocan postotak, ali ocito je dovoljno velik da ga ginekolozi (sluzbena tijela, udruge ginekologa i opstreticara u svijetu) sluzbeno ne preporucuju osim uznimno hitnim situacijama - u nekim nasim rodilistima je to uobicajena stvar koju prakticki svaka rodilja dobije. iako se zna da je opasan, i nitko nece na otpusnom pismu napisati da je to ucinjeno - sto je vrlo indikativno - ali skracuje porod, u kombinaciji s epiziotomijom, naravno.

----------


## Felix

pa evo, pomikaki je odgovorila - gotovo sigurno dolazi do ozljeda majke, jer nema sanse da medjica ( i rodnica, ponekad i cerviks) ostane cijela nakon takvog nasilnog izgona. a kakve to posljedice ima na djetetov mozak, sumnjam da ima puno statistika, jer se to otkrije tek kasnije, a tad proso voz...

----------


## srecica

> Oprosti, ali moram, tebi su bolnice  općenito 'opasne' i nesigurne ili samo rodilišta ?


Ne odgovaram u ime Felix, ali htjela bih napisati da bolnice kao takve nisu opasne, kada smo bolesni, ozlijedeni, kada nam je bolnicka pomoc itekako nuzna i potrebna ... problem je sto ulaskom u rodiliste postajemo pacijentice, a zdrave smo i naravno to vrlo cesto povlaci za sobom situaciju da nas vodenim porodom zele izlijeciti od 'bolesti' zvane trudnoca. A sad vec i vrapci na grani znaju da jedna intervencija vodi u drugu i pokrece jedan vrlo cesto nezaustavljivi kotac. U tom smislu rodiliste je manje siguran okolis za normalan zavrsetak trudnoce, kada ne iziskuje intervencije, odnosno kada se radi o normalnoj trudnoci i uobicajenom porodu u termini. Ne bih izjednacavala uloge bolnica i rodilista.

Ne bih da me se krivo shvati, ne zagovaram iskljucivo i jedino porod kod kuce, podrzavam pravo na izbor mjesta i nacina poroda za svaku zenu ponaosob, ali razumijem osjecaj manje sigurnosti u rodilistima jednako kao sto razumijem osjecaj manje sigurnosti u neinterventni porod.

----------


## Ancica

> BOZZ, u sad-u su porodi u bolnicama u pravilu vrlo, vrlo medikalizirani. koliko se sjecam, stopa dripa i indukcija je jako visoka, 70% zena uzima epiduralnu, postotak carskih rapidno raste, sve u svemu, sansa da u bolnici dobijes prirodan porod je izrazito niska. inace imaju jednu od najvisih, ili cak najvisu (mislim da je najvisa ali nisam 100%), stopu smrtnosti rodilja i djece u razvijenom svijetu.


Apropos poroda u SAD, pricala sam neki dan s frendicom koja je nedavno rodila, drugi put carski pa mi je osvijetlilo malo zasto je u americi tolika stopa tehnologije u poroda. Naime, kako je cijeli zdravstveni sustav baziran na sustavu privatnog zdravstvenog osiguranja, a i malpractice (kak se to veli na hrvatskom?) osiguranja, lijecnici u velikom broju nemaju drugog izbora nego ici po procedurama koje su propisane u svrhu najmanje mogucnosti tuzbe, u svjetlu u kojem zivimo - a to je stav da ako nesto nisi poduzeo, a ishod je los, da si kriv sto to nisi poduzeo.

Prijateljica mi je rekla da je prakticki nemoguce dobiti VBAC jer doktori moraju imat debelu kozu da bi se oduprli pritisku na njih od strane sistema po tom pitanju. To vjerojatno igra dodatnu ulogu u broju VBAC-a.

----------


## Bubica

I super, ali argumentiranu raspravu i stav da je bolnica opasna treba potkrijepiti podatkom *koliko opasna?*

----------


## Bubica

zeznula sam post...




> I super, ali argumentiranu raspravu i stav da je bolnica opasna treba potkrijepiti podatkom *koliko opasna?*


ja sam u petrovoj, nakon potpuno uredne trudnoce i pocetnog tijeka poroda dobila kompletan koktel - brijanje, klistir, drip, epiziotomija, nalijeganje na trbuh. Porod je bio brzinski (uz sve te zahvate), u to doba ja zadovoljna - ne mogu sjediti cijela dva tjedna, 10 dana ostala u bolncii radi neke sitne temp. za koju nikada nisu skuzili od cega je. Ali, dobro, bitno da je dijete OK.

I onda, nakon dvije godine - djetetu dijagnosticirana razvojna epilepsija. Pita neurologica kako je bilo na porodu - reko sve super, b.o. Pita ona nesto, pa izmedju ostaloga i - jeste li dobili drip. Da. Pa, kako j ebilo super, to vise nije normalan porod vec ubrzan i sigurno nepovoljan za dijete !??! Jako sam bila ljuta, "Govorite li vi to meni da je postupak koji se radi rutinski, za kojeg nema nikakvog valjanog razloga mogao izazvati ovakve posljedice?!!?" Naravno da nisam dobila direktan odgovor i da zapravo ne znamo sto je uzrokovalo epilepsiju kod mog djeteta ali nije dok. to pitala bez veze...

----------


## cvijeta73

ja to više onako logikom, al felix me tjera da proučavam komlikacije na porodu  :Grin: 

evo jedan citat:




> According to a study in the United Kingdom, approximately 40% of first time moms and 10% of women who have previously given birth are transferred to the hospital for delivery. The following are some of the reasons women are transferred:
> 
> Mom decides to go because she feels exhausted and does not want to continue 
> Premature rupture of membranes 
> High blood pressure 
> No progress 
> Fetal distress 
> Cord prolapse 
> Hemorrhage

----------


## ina33

Bubice, nadam se da će razvojna epilepsija proći.... 

Kao što kažeš, teško je svesti uzročno-posljedičnu vezu, a često se pitanja specijalista vraćaju na način poroda, čak i način začeća, dojenje-nedojenje, sve okolnosti djetetovog dolaska na svijet, rasta i razvoja.... 

Pokušavaju dobiti maksimalno konteksta za razriješit neka pitanja koja su teška za razriješiti u dječjoj dobi, pa i u starijoj dobi - što je uzrokovalo neku bolest.

----------


## anchie76

> Ja volim brojeve, rasvjetljavaju mi stvari.
> Znaci, sigurna sam da je netko ovdje jako dobro upucen u problematiku, pa molim odgovor:
> 1. *Koliki postotak inace neriskantnih trudnoca se zakomplicira na samom porodu?* Pritom mislim da trudnoce koje do samog poroda nisu bile rizicne i sve je bilo ok. Dakle, rizicne trudnoce tu odmah iskljucujem.
> 2. *Za te inace neriskantne trudnoce koje se zakompliciraju na samom porodu, koji su razlozi komplikacija?* 
> 
> Mozda cu onda bolje razumijeti taj argument da se stvari mogu zakomplicirati _zato jer si u bolnici_. 
> Za sada razumijem samo ono s bolnickim bakterijama, dakle da one predstavljaju rizik boravka u bolnici.


Prekompleksna pitanja postavljaš.. nitko od nas tu nije istraživač (znanstvenik) na ovu temu.  A apropo toga zašto se stvari mogu zakomplicirati _zato što si u bolnici_ , toplo preporučam da pogledaš film "business of being born", evo link.  Nakon gledanja filma će ti puno toga postati jasnije i vjerujem da će ti biti lakše pratiti ovu raspravu  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

prosla je  :Smile:  kuzim ja i sto ona mora sve pitati kada uzima anamnezu, ali, vjeruj mi, ginekolozi i neurolozi ne razgovaraju na isti nacin o dripu.

----------


## ina33

Ginekolozi i neurolozi se vjerojatno imaju svoje nesuglasice, kao i drugi stručnjaci - fizijatri - obični pedijatri itd. Ništa da bi (ja osobno) jednoznačno zaključila u stilu "koji su u pravu". U biti, fali ta neka medicinska specijalnost - oberspezialist-sintetizator svih struka  :Smile: . To je valjda liječnik obiteljske medicine? Puno puta se, primjerice, ginekolog i neki drugi specijalist gledaju preko puškometa (jedan preporuči carski, drugi gleda med. indikacije - pa ako ih nema... tko sječe dilemu). I tako... To je jedan širi problem medicine...

----------


## Felix

> ja to više onako logikom, al felix me tjera da proučavam komlikacije na porodu 
> 
> evo jedan citat:


neka, neka, nikom nije skodilo malo surfanja po netu  :Grin: 

ovo su vec konkretne stvari.

za ove:

Mom decides to go because she feels exhausted and does not want to continue 
High blood pressure 
No progress

ne vidim u cemu je opasnost i hitnost za ove tri situacije? vidis da ne ide, da ne mozes vise, ne osjecas se dobro - hop, auto, bolnica, pa makar bila na 40 min voznje, nije to sad neka drasticna situacija nit ce u bolnici odmah trcati nesto raditi.


a za ove:

Fetal distress - u nemedikaliziranom porodu ne dolazi do toga bas samo tako. babica slusa otkucaje i ako se desi da beba nije bas dobro, ide se u bolnicu. u pkk nema dripa koji uzrokuje hitne fetal distress situacije.

Cord prolapse - sansa za prolaps u porodu je tu negdje kao i obicnoj trudnici u obicnoj trudnoci (koja recimo planira roditi u bolnici)... sansa za to postoji, i minimalna je i kazem, moze se desiti i bez pocetka trudova. s druge strane, kod prokidanja vodenjaka u ranoj fazi poroda, dok je glava djeteta neangazirana i postoji prazan prostor izmedju glave i cerviksa - e, tu rizik postoji (eto za anamorci jos jedan rizik bolnickih intervencija). babice za porod kod kuce jako rijetko rade amniotomiju, a ako rade, to je pred kraj, kad je glavica toliko nalegla na cerviks da vise nista ne moze ispasti van.

Premature rupture of membranes - ne kuzim, kako prerano pucanje? premature - jel se to odnosi na to da trudnica jos nije usla u termin? to ne spada u pkk, to se moze desiti svakoj trudnici, naravno da neces radjati doma ako nisi usla u termin.

Hemorrhage - odent kaze da je vjerojatnost hemoragije ne minimalna, nego prakticki nula ako je zena u jako zagrijanoj prostoriji (jesu li to nase bolnice? nisu. pitaj me koliko je stupnjeva bilo u mojoj dnevnoj sobi.) i ako se ne cupa pupkovina i posteljica van na silu (koliko cesto se to radi u bolnicama? precesto), a o podvezivanju pupkovine tek nakon sto se posteljica rodila da i ne pricam. ako se to ipak desi u kucnom porodu, svaka osposobljena babica ima uz sebe injekciju oksitocina za ovakve slucajeve.

----------


## Bubica

Ok, slazem se. Sve bi to drzalo vodi da porodnicari daju drip nakon procjene i u situacioji kada procijene da je isto medicinski opravdano. problem je sto se to kod nas radi rutinski, bez ikakve trijaže, ičega!

----------


## Beti3

Čitam i čitam i baš nitko, baš nigdje ne spominje utjecaj tate na mjesto rađanja i njegovog djeteta. Dijete je zajedničko, zar ne bi trebala i odluka biti zajednička? I prihvaćanje rizika. 

Toliko vas piše o lošem odnosu liječnika i babica, o kompletu intervencija, o ozlijeđivanju žene na porodu(?!)... Onda ja mora da sam rađala u nekom paralelnom svemiru, jer su prema meni bili pristojni, suosjećajni, nasmijani i stvarno bez odnosa nadmoćnoga. 
A dovoljno sam puta rađala da bih mogla reći. Puštali su me na miru kad su vidjeli da ja to želim, ali i obilazili da ne mislim da sam sama. No, ni ja nisam izoljevala kao primadona. Došla sam tamo jer sam htjela, moram roditi, mora boljeti ( mene baš i nije previše), moram slušati svoje tijelo. A mislim da to i liječnici slušaju. Meni jesu.
Kako li je njima? U svakom drugom slučaju imaju jedan život o kome brinu, samo na porodu su dva, dupla odgovornost. I zašto bi itko pomislio da ne brinu? 

Felix, ti mora da si jako hrabra osoba. Roditi danas, kod nas, doma, je hrabrije nego bungee jumping, nego lov na lavove, nego uspon na Mt Everest. Ja ne bih.

----------


## pomikaki

Beti, ti si imala jako tešku povijest bolesti i više neuspješnih trudnoća iza sebe  :Love:  zato su bili suosjećajni... ako si normalna rodilja to malo drugačije izgleda (koliko moje iskustvo, i iskustvo drugih žena koje sam čula, govori)

O tatama je na puno mjesta bilo riječi, i za mene kućni porod ne može uspijeti ako mm na to ne pristane.

A ja bih voljela još koji put roditi, pa čak i ako to mora biti u bolnici, ali radije bih učinila sve tri strašne stvari koje navodiš, premda to zapravo uopće ne želim. Ako se ovo može razumjeti  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

A ono što mene zbilja živcira, najviše od svega, je spoznaja o svim tim pomagalima (stolčićima, kadama) za prirodni porod koja se nabavljaju za rodilišta a zatim ne koriste.
Može li mi netko od zagovornika bolničkog poroda reći, po vašem mišljenju, zašto je tako?

----------


## sirius

> Beti, ti si imala jako tešku povijest bolesti i više neuspješnih trudnoća iza sebe  zato su bili suosjećajni... ako si normalna rodilja to malo drugačije izgleda (koliko moje iskustvo, i iskustvo drugih žena koje sam čula, govori)
> 
> O tatama je na puno mjesta bilo riječi, i za mene kućni porod ne može uspijeti ako mm na to ne pristane.
> 
> A ja bih voljela još koji put roditi, pa čak i ako to mora biti u bolnici, ali radije bih učinila sve tri strašne stvari koje navodiš, premda to zapravo uopće ne želim. Ako se ovo može razumjeti


Ne bih rekla. Ja sam rađala teško bolesno dijete i samnom su bili sve samo ne puni razumjevanja i empatije. Istina , pristali su na neke od mojih vrlo razumnih zahtjeva, ali samo isključivo zato jel sam se za njih mučno borila u trudovima , polugola na propuhu bez gaća i luda od straha što dijete čeka nakon što se rodi.
Ali ja sam zapravo prilično dobro prošla kada čujem kako su prošle majke koje su bile u istoj situaciji ( kada su im u trudnoći dijagnosticirali bolest bebe). Eto ja sam bar uspjela imati kontakt koža na kožu prije nego su dijete odvezi na Rebro. Ostale su vidjele djecu samo u prolazu. :Sad:

----------


## srecica

> [INDENT]I onda, nakon dvije godine - djetetu dijagnosticirana razvojna epilepsija. Pita neurologica kako je bilo na porodu - reko sve super, b.o. Pita ona nesto, pa izmedju ostaloga i - jeste li dobili drip. Da. Pa, kako j ebilo super, to vise nije normalan porod vec ubrzan i sigurno nepovoljan za dijete !??! Jako sam bila ljuta, "Govorite li vi to meni da je postupak koji se radi rutinski, za kojeg nema nikakvog valjanog razloga mogao izazvati ovakve posljedice?!!?" Naravno da nisam dobila direktan odgovor i da zapravo ne znamo sto je uzrokovalo epilepsiju kod mog djeteta ali nije dok. to pitala bez veze...


Ovakav smo i mi razgovor vodili na Rebru prije nekoliko tjedana.
Ostavlja gorak okus u ustima, posebno zato jer sam se ja ubila pregovarajuci oko nacina mog poroda, mozda me nisu silovali fizicki jer se nisam dala pregledavati vaginalno uopce, ali su me silovali verbalno i psihicki.

Moj porod je jedna klasicna prica hrvatski rodilista, a jos sam kao bila u rodilistu koje nije naomrazenije nego upravo suprotno ... hospitalizirali su me zbog povisenog secera koji to na kraju nije bio, spontano mi je pukao vodenjak tu noc na sred hodnika patologije, strpali su me u predradaonu i ujutro je pocela tortura jer moji trudovi nisu bili u satnici iz tablica, iako je sve sa bebom bilo u apsolutnom redu. Scenarij koji je uslijedio ne bih pozeljela ni najgorem neprijatelju, nema tko me nije dosao nagovarati na intervencije, valjda samo cistacicu nisu poslali da me urazumi ... razlog za intervenciju je bio samo taj sto je od puknuca vodenjaka proslo 12 sati, a ja jos nisam rodila. Naravno da u tom okruzenju nisam mogla dobiti kvalitetne i uskladene trudove jer svaki moj pokusaj da dobijem mir je bio nemoguca misija ... nakon gotovo 8 sati tog verbalnog silovanja sam pustila da mi rade sto hoce, nisam vise imala snage za nista, i slijedio je gel, pa drip malo pa nakon 5 minuta puno vise, trudovi jedan na drugi, naljeganje na trbuh ... jedino sto sam izbjegla je bila epiziotomija, ali zbog naljeganja sam dobila tri unutarnja sava i pucanje pupcane i nakon toga naravno odstranjivanje posteljice pod anestezijom, i beba je dobila agpar 10/10, a bila je uspavana i tako nekako premirna ... a samo sam htjela da me ostave malo na miru.

Nisam trudna i ne znam kada cu ponovo biti, zamrzila sam prisni fizicki kontakt od kad sam rodila, netko ce reci da sam razmazena jednako kako mi je to rekla specijalizantica kada sam joj odbrusila da ne zelim da me dira zato jer mi se nasmijala u lice kad sam na kraju pristala na drip, rekla je 'Aha ipak ste pristali na kraju.' valjda je to smatrala svojom malom pobjedom ... to je tocno, pobijedio me sistem. I zato ne zelim da me taj sistem drugi put vidi, ne zelim se u trudovima o nicemu razgovarati, ne zelim biti aktivistica na svom vlastitom porodu, pa makar do kraja zivota bila deklarirana kao 'razmazena'.

----------


## ina33

> Može li mi netko od zagovornika bolničkog poroda reći, po vašem mišljenju, zašto je tako?


Ista stvar kao i rooming in za carice - sofisticirana stvar pokušava se implementirat, bez prijelaznog razdoblja, u nesofisticirani i preopterećeni sustav, jer... ne znam zašto... zbog tih titula ili jer to tržište traži?

----------


## ina33

:Love:  Vidim da raznorazne strane optužuju jedne druge za razmaženost i baš mi je žao zbog toga. Meni je grozno bilo čitati one od fellow-forumašica tipa nije ti rodilište hotel i ne ideš spavat itd. (kao komentare tj. kritike rooming ina, koje je definitivno drugačije ako ostaješ 3, ili 5-8-10 dana, što se događa caricama). Kao i to da se neko ne može načudit kriteriju izboru rodilišta zbog dr-ova, a ne odjela babinjača.

----------


## BebaBeba

Čitam temu od početka i apsolutno se slažem s time da bi žena koja ima normalnu niskorizičnu trudnoću trebala imati slobodno pravo izbora gdje će roditi.
Moj izbor je bio (i bit će) bolnica. Zašto?
Prije svega zbog iznimne ljubaznosti babice, ginekologice a i ostalog osoblja. Babica je bila uz mene, pustila me na miru kad sam htjela, šalila se samnom, čak se nasmijala i vrlo rado prihvatila kad sam je zamolila "Da me malo drži za ruku"  :Smile: 
Inače imala sam potpuno prirodan i iznimnom brz (35min) porod. Bez dripa, bez epiziotomije, bez apsolutno ikakvih medikamenata i "pomoći"  :Smile:  Moram napomenuti da sam im kad sam ušla u rađaonu naglasila baš to, da ukoliko sve bude išlo "prema planu" zbilja ne želim nikakve intervencije sa čime su se i ginekologica i babica apsolutno složile, dapače i pohvalile moju odluku!

P.S. govorim o Riječkom rodilištu.

----------


## BebaBeba

Neznam koliko to ima veze, ali "potrefilo" mi se da mi je babica bila sestra Lela koja inače radi porode u vodi pa možda i to ima veze s time da me još dodatno tokom poroda ohrabrivala i hvalila što sam se odlučila za prirodan porod.

----------


## mikka

srecice, grozno  :Love: 

isuse, nemrem vjerovat kak sam ja kod mondu ispala neka nabrijana autoritetkinja koja zna kak se ko osjeca nakon poroda  :Undecided: 

znam price zena s kojima sam razgovarala. ne kuzim. ja sam se osjecala bolje nego ikad. cak i za moje samopouzdanje (izmedu ostalog) je to bila doza kakvu mi nista prije ni poslije toga nije dalo. a ne znam puno njih koje su se osjecale tako dobro. znam ih puno vise koje su se osjecale u stilu ajde, proslo je i to. a meni se cini da porod moze biti vise od toga. zao mi je ako ovo nekome zvuci prepotentno-patronizirajuce-napuhano, nije mi namjera.

----------


## mikka

aha, da ne spominjem kako mi se i danas cini da f. ima neke posljedice od forsiranog-8-sati-na-dripu poroda. u zadnje vrijeme razmisljam da ga odvedem na uzv mozga, bas sam nekako zabrinuta. stvarno, tko zna sta sve te intervencije mogu napraviti bebi. jel ja mogu biti apsolutno, bez svake sumnje sigurna da nasilan porod nije ostavio nekakvog traga na njegovom mozgu?

----------


## blackberry

možda sam ja vama dosadna sa svojim primjerima, ali ja ih zaista nemam razloga izmišljati. to je jednostavno tema koja me izuzetno interesira, pa je pratim...upijam i priče jednostavno ne mogu zaboraviti. eto...

prije sam navela, da je ono što mene izuzetno nervira je činjenica što u bolnici ovisiš o timu na koji ćeš naletiti. što bi značilo da porod u našem rodilištu može biti super, ako imaš sreće, ako nemaš onda nemaš. tako da *Beti* i *BebaBeba* ja vjerujem da je vama bilo super i meni je izuzetno drago radi toga. ali žene kojima je bilo super u mojoj okolini su u manjini. 
i to kako god okreneš, odnosno s koje god strane promatraš uvijek rodilje ispadnu nekako skroz razmažene. 
ako žele prirodan porod onda su skroz na krivom mjestu, strašno podcjenjivanje i velika bespotrebna borba koja ni jednoj rodilji ne treba. u tim si trenucima definirana ko neka friknuta baba koja se došla mješati u njihovu specijalnost.
ako žele bezbolan porod onda su definitivno razmažene. ako su još pritom preglasne...onda dobiju koju sočnu....nisi se trebala j.... ako sada ne možeš roditi.

ako dođu sa uputnicom drugog ginekologa za carski...uuuuuu tragedije...onda slijedi ona tortura koju sam navela prije....

ne vidim zašto netko misli da je ovo karikiran prikaz naše bolnice. ili da ovo iznosim radi zastrašivanja. tragedija je što su to činjenice. i zaista je vrijeme da se neke stvari promijene.

i ponavljam, nisu svi doktori isti...svaka čast pojedincima. ali ovima ostalima nije mjesto u rađaoni...koja dok ovo čitam više sliči na neki logor čovječe. 

i eto, ja jesam zagovornik prirodnog poroda. i da se naša bolnica nije izreklamirala kao prijateljski nastrojena prema prirodnom porodu ne bi ušla u moj izbor. išla bi roditi negdje drugdje. pa nisam osuđena na tu jednu jedinu. nego je činjenica da lažu i varaju, a zašto, nemam pojma. tako su mi i oduzeli pravo na izbor. i kod mene je *pomikaki* u pitanju stolica koju dotični doktor ne želi u svojoj smjeni.

----------


## BebaBeba

Blackberry ja sam itekako svjesna toga da sam u manjini i potpisujem tvoj post potpuno pošto je jedna cura koja je rodila kad i ja i bila samnom u sobi imala upravo takvo loše iskustvo!

----------


## cvijeta73

> aha, da ne spominjem kako mi se i danas cini da f. ima neke posljedice od forsiranog-8-sati-na-dripu poroda. u zadnje vrijeme razmisljam da ga odvedem na uzv mozga, bas sam nekako zabrinuta. stvarno, tko zna sta sve te intervencije mogu napraviti bebi. jel ja mogu biti apsolutno, bez svake sumnje sigurna da nasilan porod nije ostavio nekakvog traga na njegovom mozgu?


mikka, ne znam zašto si zabrinuta, možda griješim, možeš mi slobodno reći da sam bezobrazna i neću se naljutiti, ali jel možeš zamisliti hipotetsku situaciju da je tvoja K rođena kojim slučajem nakon 8 sati dripa, ja mislim da bi za njeno cendranje, vikanje, histerije i tantrume, bar djelomično bio kriv manjak prirodnog oksitocina, forsirani, nasilan porod itd.

----------


## cvijeta73

> i kako da se žena osjeća sigurno, ozbiljno pitam *cvijeta*?


kad je riječ o porodu to je valjda strašno vezano za to kakva si osoba, što očekuješ od poroda itd. vezano je i uz iskustva, odnosno ja bih više rekla - percepciju iskustva.
nekome je pregled doktora za vrijeme poroda - silovanje, meni je pregled, da li sve ide kako treba. 
i tako.

ja sam se osjećala sigurno u bolnici. mene umiruje činjenica da su ljudi u bijelom tu negdje  :Grin: 
istina, nisam očekivala ni buđenje, ni orgazmički porod, ni preporod. očekivala sam jedino - dijete  :Grin: 

nisam taj tip od poroda valjda. kao niti od trudnoće.
od djece - jesam.  :Grin:  
a bože moj, različiti smo. ja ne volim da me boli. kad čitam ove vaše priče kućnih/bolničkih poroda, mene sve one uznemiruju. koliko god rodilje bile smirene. sad će trud, pa si sam pa te boli jako, pa peče, pa krv pa opet boli pa jako boli pa izgon, pa glavica pa opet boli pa - ufff. 
ne mogu zamislit uopće da idem pisati priču o porodu. ili priču o trudnoći. npr.
znam da je to veliki događaj u životu žene, rođenje djeteta, ali kad je to dijete takvo čudo, ja ne mogu uopće vidjeti važnost poroda. hm, glupo zvuči, ali nadam se da me razumijete.
vjerojatno - ne, jer je to dijametralno suprotno priči o ženskoj snazi itd, ali - tako je kako je. već sam tri godine na ovom forumu i svašta sam o toj temi pročitala, al me nije uspjela zainteresirati u smislu te snage i vjere u tijelo itd.

možda bih da rađam treće dijete odbila neke intervencije, možda ne bih - jednostavno, nije mi to toliko važno. brijanje, klistir, pa čak i epiziotomija, ništa to nisam nešto pamtila pretjerano.
pamtila sam zadnje trudove (uffff), izgon koji mi je ostao u lijepom sjećanju i predivne prve trenutke s bebom. 

drugi porod je bio s epiduralnom pa neću previše o tome, razumijete me, valjda  :Grin:  

e da, meni je npr. strašno bitan bio rooming-in, da sam cijelo vrijeme s bebom.
oboje su bili 24/7 na cici da ne moram hodat jer su šavovi ipak zatezali, i to mi je predivno.

----------


## blackberry

jeste pročitale možda ove priče s poroda http://forum.roda.hr/threads/44068-D...ška-i-ženska

meni je jako interesantna jer su oba roditelja medicinske struke...i tako su fino objasnili neke stvari, koje ja ne bi znala objasniti. meni su baš snažne njihove priče.

i da *Beti*....zaboravila sam reći...ništa se u našem domu ne odlučuje bez dogovora. tako da je tata svakako uključen u odabir mjesta rođenja našeg djeteta. 
eeee...da njegovu stranu priče tek čujete...i njegov doživljaj...ha...ja sam ništa prema njemu.

----------


## n.grace

> neka, neka, nikom nije skodilo malo surfanja po netu 
> 
> ovo su vec konkretne stvari.
> 
> za ove:
> 
> Mom decides to go because she feels exhausted and does not want to continue 
> High blood pressure 
> No progress
> ...


Ne znam za ove dvije stvari - iscrpljenost majke i kada porod ne napreduje, ali molim da mi se objasni sljedeće - kako visok tlak kod trudnice nije opasan i ne zahtijeva hitnu intervenciju?

----------


## blackberry

> kad je riječ o porodu to je valjda strašno vezano za to kakva si osoba, što očekuješ od poroda itd. vezano je i uz iskustva, odnosno ja bih više rekla - percepciju iskustva.
> nekome je pregled doktora za vrijeme poroda - silovanje, meni je pregled, da li sve ide kako treba. 
> i tako.


istina živa, ja sam očekivala puno. ali to je zaista strašno povezano s mojom nutrinom.
nego, i ja sam u bolnicu otišla da bi se osjećala sigurno. i sve do sada nisam ni razmišljala o pregledima kao o nepotrebnima. ali, dugo sam rađala npr. kažu...12 h, svaka 2 sata me pregledavao doktor...
u 11 onaj koji me i zaprimio....al sam se naplakala nakon njegovog pregleda. ja sam se osjećala kao da me silovao. znači, pregled u trudu. ali, mislila sam tako to mora, sve su žene rekle da to boli. 
u 13, drugi pregled..drugi doktor. em mi je rekao što mora..em mi je objasnio da će me najvjerovatnije boljeti...da skratim...pregled uopće nije bio bolan, i tek tada shvaćam kako niti onaj prvi nije morao biti bolan, nego je jednostavno bolestan doktor...koji te voli malo razdrmati da ti malo pokrene porod. 
ja bi samo voljela da se takvi manijaci maknu iz rađaona. ali, dok god je ženama normalno da ih se tako tretira...oni će nas i dalje maltretirati.

zaista cijenim sve što si napisala, i skroz poštujem tvoj izbor. nisam jedna od onih koja zagovaraju izričito i samo jednu opciju, samo mi se ne da konstantno boriti za neku svoju. a na kraju to tako uvijek ispadne. a dosadilo mi...

----------


## n.grace

cvijeto, posve te razumijem, potpuno isto razmišljamo.  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

> mikka, ne znam zašto si zabrinuta, možda griješim, možeš mi slobodno reći da sam bezobrazna i neću se naljutiti, ali jel možeš zamisliti hipotetsku situaciju da je tvoja K rođena kojim slučajem nakon 8 sati dripa, ja mislim da bi za njeno cendranje, vikanje, histerije i tantrume, bar djelomično bio kriv manjak prirodnog oksitocina, forsirani, nasilan porod itd.


O ovome zaista mozemo samo teoretizirati je ne postoje takva istrazivanja, odnosno postoje, ali u vecini slucajeva nisu povezana jer netko je ovdje vec spomenuo neurolozi npr. ne gledaju na drip jednako kao ginekolozi, ali niti ne prate vrlo cesto medusobna istrazivanja.
Mozda ce se sad netko naljutiti sto opet spominjem Odenta, ali evo ovdje http://www.primalhealthresearch.com/ on prikuplja sva moguca istrazivanja i povezuje ih medusobno, odnosno kako neke stvari koje se dogadaju u trudnoci i u porodu itekako utjecu na neke stvari koje nam se dogadaju kasnije u zivotu.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ista stvar kao i rooming in za carice - sofisticirana stvar pokušava se implementirat, bez prijelaznog razdoblja, u nesofisticirani i preopterećeni sustav, jer... ne znam zašto... zbog tih titula ili jer to tržište traži?


 ina, ali ja govorim o stolčiću, to je običan stolčić s rupom, tu nije ništa sofisticirano  :Undecided:  pa imam osjećaj da bi trebalo biti jednostavnije nego forsirani porod (ok, nije da sam probala)

blekberi - rekla bih da govorimo o istom rodilištu  :Smile: 




> Ne bih rekla. Ja sam rađala teško bolesno dijete i samnom su bili sve samo ne puni razumjevanja i empatije. Istina , pristali su na neke od mojih vrlo razumnih zahtjeva, ali samo isključivo zato jel sam se za njih mučno borila u trudovima , polugola na propuhu bez gaća i luda od straha što dijete čeka nakon što se rodi.


 da, ali ti si imala _zahtjeve_, bili razumni ili ne čini mi se da ih većina smatra izvoljevanjem

----------


## Anamorci

> kad je riječ o porodu to je valjda strašno vezano za to kakva si osoba, što očekuješ od poroda itd. vezano je i uz iskustva, odnosno ja bih više rekla - percepciju iskustva.
> nekome je pregled doktora za vrijeme poroda - silovanje, meni je pregled, da li sve ide kako treba. 
> i tako.
> 
> ja sam se osjećala sigurno u bolnici. mene umiruje činjenica da su ljudi u bijelom tu negdje 
> istina, nisam očekivala ni buđenje, ni orgazmički porod, ni preporod. očekivala sam jedino - dijete


Ovako točno i ja.




> vjerojatno - ne, jer je to dijametralno suprotno priči o ženskoj snazi itd.


Pogotovo se slažem s ovim dijelom. Čitajući neke postove/tekstove o Majci Prirodi i daru i orgazmičkom nečemu i duhovnom aspektu svega razmišljala sam kako su nam pogledi na život vrlo različiti, krećemo od posve različitih pretpostavki, očekivanja nam nisu ni blizu i sl., i čisto sumnjam da će nam se mišljenja ikada susresti u ovako specifičnom pitanju, kod kojeg stvarno ima mnogo dilema.

Naravno, kad je u pitanju sigurnost svi smo složni.
Ali čim se krene korak dalje u "duhovno iskustvo" i "posebnu povezanost" i sl. mislim da tu gubimo jedni druge.

----------


## mikka

cvijeta, nisam ni ja nis ocekivala od poroda, osjecaj je dosao sam od sebe. i bio je dobar, cak stovise  :Grin:  

sto se f. tice, ne znam kaj da ti velim, nekad mi je ful cudan, polu-izgubljen. ima blagih problema s govorom, cesto puta odluta u neki svoj svijet, ma da ne objasnjavam. k. koliko god bila urlatorica i ne znam sta sve ne je toliko lucidna, svjesna, nis joj ne promakne, bas se kuzi razlika izmedu njih dvoje. ona je za dobra 2 koplja mentalno naprednija od njega. jbg, mene to plasi.

ja ne razmisljam na "zenska snaga" nacin, gledam malo drugacije, prizemnije. ono sto me smetalo i sto me jos uvijek smeta je .. uh, bas kompleksno za objasniti u ovaj kasni sat  :Grin: , ali ima veze s patrijarhatom i drustvom koje je potpuno ustimano na muskarce, cak i u porodu, zene su samo kao potrosna roba. i to me smeta. zamisli samo kako bi porod izgledao da muskarci radaju, mislis da bi bilo maltretiranja, nalijeganja, epiziotomija.. mos mislit, hahaha

----------


## Beti3

> .. uh, bas kompleksno za objasniti u ovaj kasni sat , ali ima veze s patrijarhatom i drustvom koje je potpuno ustimano na muskarce, cak i u porodu, zene su samo kao potrosna roba. i to me smeta. zamisli samo kako bi porod izgledao da muskarci radaju, mislis da bi bilo maltretiranja, nalijeganja, epiziotomija.. mos mislit, hahaha


Da, kad se tako gleda, to je točno.

 Imam bujnu maštu i mogu zamisliti kako bi bilo da muškarci rađaju-nemoguće. Oni tu snagu u svome tijelu ne bi mogli izdržati. Mogli bi jedino da imaju ženski mozak.
 Isto tako mogu zamisliti i da žene žele roditi doma , pa čak i da žele neasistirani porod. Jer to se može. Isto tako može se roba oprati na potoku, ali to više ne radimo, jer ne moramo.
 No, isto tako ima ljudi koji danas žele živjeti bez tehnologije, bez struje, bez tekuće vode. Meni to nije opcija, isto kao što mi nije bila opcija roditi sama. 

 Svatko od nas ima svoje mišljenje, ali mislim da ne treba vrijeđati druge koji misle drugačije. Ne mogu sad tražiti ime, ali forumašica kojoj se bljuje na postove, mogla je biti i malo kulturnija. Pa što ako je ovo kulturan forum. Po meni to je u redu, ima foruma koji su puno prizemniji ( biram riječi, iako sam htjela upotrijebiti drugu), na izbor. :Yes:

----------


## blackberry

kad smo kod to muškog sistema...meni je moj ginekolog sam rekao - da muškarci kojim slučajem rađaju, nikad ne bi rodili dva puta. ali, eto, valjda bolje znaju rađati teoretski, ne znam. i sad ponovo da naglasim..tu ne mislim na nikakve komplikacije i spašavanje žive glave. 

*Beti* ja sam recimo totalno ovisna o tehnologiji ovoga stoljeća, i ne bi mogla živjeti bez struje vode i svih blagodati...ali, pomisao na život daleko od gužve na nekom zabačenom imanju gdje je sve smireno...to da. sa svom tehnologijom naravno. ja mislim da je glupo ne koristiti napredak današnjice, ali isto tako mislim da nije današnjica u svemu naprednija. to što smo se puno udaljili od nas samih i što si sve manje vjerujemo, jer nas konstantno nečim plaše, to mi se ne sviđa...

znam da neke od vas ne vole usporedbe sa životinjama, ali ja volim njihove instinkte...i što više vjerujem svojima nekako sam zadovoljnija.

----------


## blackberry

> nisam taj tip od poroda valjda. kao niti od trudnoće.
> od djece - jesam.  
> a bože moj, različiti smo. ja ne volim da me boli. 
> 
> znam da je to veliki događaj u životu žene, rođenje djeteta, ali kad je to dijete takvo čudo, ja ne mogu uopće vidjeti važnost poroda. hm, glupo zvuči, ali nadam se da me razumijete.
> vjerojatno - ne, jer je to dijametralno suprotno priči o ženskoj snazi itd, ali - tako je kako je. već sam tri godine na ovom forumu i svašta sam o toj temi pročitala, al me nije uspjela zainteresirati u smislu te snage i vjere u tijelo itd.
> 
> možda bih da rađam treće dijete odbila neke intervencije, možda ne bih - jednostavno, nije mi to toliko važno. brijanje, klistir, pa čak i epiziotomija, ništa to nisam nešto pamtila pretjerano.
> pamtila sam zadnje trudove (uffff), izgon koji mi je ostao u lijepom sjećanju i predivne prve trenutke s bebom. 
> ...


vidiš...meni je sve to zajedno jako važno...od začetka pa nadalje. imam neka svoja vjerovanja...i neka ih.
ono što je meni recimo jako bitno jest da svatko zna svoje recimo slabosti..i samim time, ako govorimo o nečem duhovnom, napravit će manje štete nego ako forsira nešto što nije za njega...ako se netko plaši boli, veća je trauma za dijete i mamu proživljavanje te boli, nego ne. koliko mama nabacuje na nos svojoj djeci porod. meni je to strašno. i mislim da to ostavlja posljedice. po meni je bitno da je majka što zadovoljnija porodom, kakav god on bio. a danas je to moguće, u biti.

a kad je o epiduralnoj riječ...ja sam se baš pripremala za moj prvi porod, pa sam i puno tih filmića pogledala...i mene epiduralna uplašila, vidiš. stvarno. meni je osobno nevjerojatna bila ta mogućnost da ništa ne osjetim. eto, koliko smo različiti. ja sam htjela osjetiti sve, bi rekao moj ginekolog...kad si bedasta  :Rolling Eyes: 

a koliko štete je meni nanio porod, kad je moja psiha, duhovnost...štogod u pitanju...evo, već se više od dvie godine pokušavam pomiriti s nekim stvarima...i možda mi je krenulo..tek sad...pa ne mislim da je to baš u redu..i da sam to saslužila.

----------


## Saradadevii

*UNASKED QUESTIONS ABOUT SYNTHETIC OXYTOCIN* 
*A labouring woman was puzzled and even anxious when she received a drip of synthetic oxytocin, The midwife immediately reassured her that oxytocin is not like a drug: it is “natural”.* 

*Perhaps this is why we ignore many questions regarding what is undoubtedly the most common medical intervention in childbirth on all five continents. Today, all over the world, most women giving birth vaginally get such a drip (called Syntocinon or Pitocin) including those with an eventual operative delivery by forceps or ventouse. Most women who undergo a caesarean section during labour have had such a drip before the decision to operate, and this drip is usually continued for some hours after the surgery. Even during and after a pre-labour c-section, synthetic oxytocin is included in many hospital protocols to facilitate uterine retraction. Furthermore, the rates of labour inductions are currently high, and induction almost always involves the use of synthetic oxytocin.* 

*Preliminary questions*
*This new situation raises important questions. We must first wonder why modern women need substitutes for the hormone that is naturally released by the posterior pituitary gland. Is it because their oxytocin system is disturbed? Is the capacity to effectively release oxytocin depleted from generation to generation, as a result of several aspects of modern life, particularly medicalised birth?* 

*This is a vital question for the future of civilisation, since the oxytocin system is involved in sociability, capacity to love, and potential for aggression. Is it mostly cultural conditioning in a context of industrialised childbirth? In this latter case the current situation might be reversible. If it is simply a matter of environment at birth, we need to improve our understanding of the birth process. In fact, we must explore the possible contribution of multiple factors.* 

*Other questions address the substances that might cross the placenta and reach the unborn baby. For example, the kind of fluid used to transport synthetic oxytocin. In earlier times, glucose drips were routine during labour. These infusions were not benign because simple sugar molecules rapidly cross the placenta while the mother’s insulin—released in response—fails to reach the fetal bloodstream.* 

*There is thus a risk ofexcessive insulin production generated by the baby's pancreas in response to these circulating high blood sugar levels. Extensive research has confirmed the risks of neonatal hypoglycemia.(1 to 7) These studies led to the replacement of glucose drips during labour by other liquids, such as Ringer’s solution. The results of such studies also apply to labouring women without a drip of synthetic oxytocin if they are encouraged to consume sugar or soft drinks. This is not always understood by the natural childbirth groups. Furthermore, if labour progresses spontaneously, adrenaline type hormone levels are low, voluntary muscles are at rest, and these women don’t need added energy.8* 

*Can synthetic oxytocin cross the placenta?* 
*When we finally acknowledge that all over the world most women receive synthetic oxytocin while giving birth, we can no longer deny problems arising from the possible transfer of oxytocin via the placenta. One can wonder why it remains an unexplored issue. The main reason, as we have suggested, might be that oxytocin is not considered a “real” medication because chemically the synthetic form is no different from the natural hormone: it is a simple molecule (a nonapeptide). However, the problem is not simple because the amount of oxytocin reaching the maternal blood stream via an intravenous drip is enormous compared with the amount of natural oxytocin the posterior pituitary gland can release. Furthermore, natural oxytocin is released through pulsations, while synthetic oxytocin is delivered continuously. Another reason for ignoring this issue might be the discovery of enzymes that metabolize oxytocin (oxytocinases) in the placenta. This finding might have led to a hasty, tacit conclusion that synthetic oxytocin does not reach the baby.* 

*Until now, there has been only one serious article published on this subject.9 A team from Arkansas concluded that oxytocin crosses the placenta in both directions—after measuring concentrations of oxytocin in maternal blood, in the blood of the umbilical vein and umbilical arteries, and also after perfusions of placental cotyledons. More precisely, the permeability is higher in the maternal-to-fetal direction than in the reverse. Eighty percent of the blood reaching the fetus via the umbilical vein goes directly to the inferior vena cava via the ductus venosus, bypassing the liver, and therefore reaching the fetal brain immediately: it is all the more direct since the shunts (foramen ovale and ductus arteriosus) are not yet closed.*

*Since there is a high probability that a significant amount of synthetic oxytocin can reach the fetal brain, we must investigate the permeability of the so-called blood brain barrier at this phase of human development. This “barrier” implies a separation of circulating blood from cerebrospinal fluid in the central nervous system. It restricts the diffusion of microscopic particles, including bacteria, and molecules such as oxytocin. However, Australian researchers presented evidence that the developing brain is more permeable to small lipid-insoluble molecules and that specific mechanisms, such as those involved in transfer of amino acids, develop gradually as the brain grows.10*

* Furthermore, it appears that the permeability of the blood-brain barrier can increase under the influence of oxidative stress11,12,13, that commonly results when a synthetic oxytocin drip is administered during labor.14 Therefore, we have serious reasons to be concerned if we consider the widely-documented concept of “oxytocin-induced desensitization of oxytocin receptors”.15,16,17,18 It is probable that, at a quasi-global level, we routinely interfere with the development of the oxytocin system of human beings at a critical phase for gene-environment interaction. Within the framework of accepted scientific knowledge, we must acknowledge the important role of oxytocin, particularly in sociability, the capacity to love (of others and love of oneself) as well as the potential for aggression (aggression towards oneself and towards others).19*

* Interfering in normal reproductive physiology raises critical issues. For example: “Is there a link between the increased incidence of disorders associated with documented alterations of the oxytocin system (such as autism20,21 and anorexia nervosa22,23) and the widespread use of intravenous drips during labour?” “What will be the impact on the evolution of our civilizations?” We may even wonder if the widespread use of synthetic oxytocin can induce an unprecedented cultural revolution.* 
*Such questions should inspire a new generation of research.* 


*Plastic related substances*
*Of course, one cannot ignore the toxic effects of phtalates, which are added to plastics such as polyvinyl chloride (PVC) to increase their flexibility, transparency, and longevity. The National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences and the National Toxicology Program began studying phthalates following a discovery that blood stored in PVC plastic bags for transfusions contained significant concentrations of phthalates.24 The most common phthalate is di-ethylhexyl phthalate, or DEHP. In bags for intravenous drips and tubing, additives like DEHP can make up 40 or 50 percent of the product.* 

*There are several reasons why this issue is critical. The first is that the effects of phtalates on intellectual development have already been demonstrated, in particular by an authoritative South Korean study.25 The authors found that high urinary concentrations of phthalate metabolites were associated with lower intellectual quotients (IQ) among 667 children at nine elementary schools. Another reason for serious concern is that today most women spend hours with an intravenous drip while giving birth. There is an accumulation of data confirming the transplacental transfer of phtalates among mammals in general26,27 and humans in particular.28 Most babies probably receive some amount of phtalates during the critical period surrounding birth. Is this amount negligible or dangerous? What are the possible long-term consequences?*

* It is essential to emphasize that these phtalates pass directly into the fetal bloodstream, with no possibility of degradation in the digestive tract. Very sensitive tests today can find a millionth of a gram, or even less, of certain substances in blood or urine. This measurement process is called biomonitoring.*

* In July 2006, an expert committee of the National Academy of Sciences (NAS) published the results of a comprehensive study of biomonitoring. The committee stated that, “In spite of its potential, tremendous challenges surround the use of biomonitoring, and our ability to generate biomonitoring data has exceeded our ability to interpret what the data mean to public health.”*

*Today, even the experts confess that they are in the dark.*

----------


## Saradadevii

*References*
1 - Mendiola J, Grylack LJ, Scanlon JW. Effects of intrapartum maternal glucose infusion on the normal fetus and newborn. Anesth Analg. 1982 Jan;61(1):32-5 
2 - Lucas A, Adrian TE, Aynsley-Green A, Bloom SR. Iatrogenic hyperinsulinism at birth. Lancet. 1980 Jan 19;1(8160):144-5. 
3 - Kenepp NB, Kumar S, Shelley WC, Stanley CA, Gabbe SG, Gutsche BB. Fetal and neonatal hazards of maternal hydration with 5% dextrose before caesarean section. 1982 May 22;1(8282):1150-2. 
4 - Carmen S. Neonatal hypoglycemia in response to maternal glucose infusion before delivery. J Obstet Gynecol Neonatal Nurs. 1986 Jul-Aug;15(4):319-23
5 - Grylack LJ, Chu SS, Scanlon JW. Use of intravenous fluids before cesarean section: effects on perinatal glucose, insulin, and sodium homeostasis. Obstet Gynecol. 1984 May;63(5):654-8. 
6 - Kenepp NB, Shelley WC, Kumar S, Gutsche BB, Gabbe S, Delivoria-Papadopoulos M. Effects of newborn of hydration with glucose in patients undergoing caesarean section with regional anaesthesia. Lancet. 1980 Mar 22;1(8169):645. 
7 - Singhi S, Sharma S. Neonatal hypoglycemia following maternal glucose infusion prior to delivery. Indian J Pediatr. 1991 Jan-Feb;58(1):43-9. 
8 - Odent M. Laboring women are not marathon runners. Midwiferytoday 
9 - Malek A, Blann E, Mattison DR.Human placental transport of oxytocin. J Matern Fetal Med. 1996 Sep-Oct;5(5):245-55.
10 - Saunders NR, Habgood MD, Dziegielewska KM. Barrier mechanisms in the brain, II. immature brain. Clin. Exp. Pharmacol. Physiol. 1999;26(2):85–91
11 - Noseworthy M, Bray T. Effect of oxidative stress on brain damage detected by MRI and in vivo 31P-NMR. Free Rad. Biol. Med. 1998;24:942–951
12 - Agnagnostakis D, Messaritakis J, Damianos D, Mandyla H. Blood-brain barrier permeability in healthy infected and stressed neonates. J. Pediatr. 1992;121:291–294.
13 - Noseworthy M, Bray T. Zinc deficiency execerbates loss in blood–brain barrier integrity induced by hyperoxia measured by dynamic MRI. PSEBM. 2000;231:175–182.
14 - Schneid-Kofman N, Silberstein T, Saphier O, Shai I, Tavor D, Burg A. Labor augmentation with oxytocin decreases glutathione level. Obstet Gynecol Int. 2009;2009:807659. Epub 2009 Apr 16. 
15 - Robinson C, Schumann R, Zhang P, Young R. Oxytocin-induced desensitization of the oxytocin receptor. Am. J. Obstet. Gynaecol. 2003;188:497–502.
16- Gimpl G, Fahrenholz F. The oxytocin receptor system: structure, function and regulation. Physiol. Rev. 2001;81:642–643.
17 - Phaneuf S, Rodríguez Liñares B, TambyRaja RL, MacKenzie IZ, López Bernal A. Loss of myometrial oxytocin receptors during oxytocin-induced and oxytocin-augmented labour. J Reprod Fertil. 2000 Sep;120(1):91-7.
18 - Phaneuf S, Asboth G, Carrasco M, Lineares B, Kimura T, Harris A, et al. Desensitization of oxytocin receptors in human myometrium. Hum. Reprod. Update. 1998;4:625–633.
19 - Odent M. The Scientification of Love. Free Association Books. London 1999. 
20 - Modahl C, Green L, et al. Plasma oxytocin levels in autistic children. Biol Psychiatry 1998; 43 (4): 270-7.
21- Green L, Fein D, et al. Oxytocin and autistic disorder: alterations in peptides forms. Biol Psychiatry 2001; 50 (8): 609-13. 
22 - Demitrack MA, Lesem MD, Listwak SJ, et al. CSF oxytocin in anorexia.nervosa and bulimia nervosa: clinical and pathophysiologic considerations. Am J Psychiatry 1990 Jul;147(7):882-86
23 – Odent. Autism and anorexia nervosa: two facets of the same disease? Med Hypotheses 2010. doi:10.1016/j.mehy.2010.01.039 
24 - Baker RW. Diethylhexyl phthalate as a factor in blood transfusion and haemodialysis. Toxicology.1978 Apr;9(4):319-29. 
25 - Cho SC, Bhang SY, Hong YC, et al.. Relationship Between Environmental Phthalate Exposure and the Intelligence of School-Aged Children. Environ Health Perspect. 2010 Mar 1. [Epub ahead of print] 
26 - Saillenfait AM, Payan JP, Fabry JP, et al. Assessment of the developmental toxicity, metabolism, and placental transfer of Di-n-butyl phthalate administered to pregnant rats. Toxicol Sci. 1998 Oct;45(2):212-24. 
27- Kihlström I, Placental transfer of diethylhexyl phthalate in the guinea-pig placenta perfused in situ. Acta Pharmacol Toxicol (Copenh) 1983 Jul;53(1):23-7. 
28 - Mose T, Knudsen LE, Hedegaard M, et al. Transplacental Transfer of Monomethyl Phthalate and Mono(2-ethylhexyl) Phthalate in a Human Placenta Perfusion System.0. International Journal of Toxicology 2007; 26(3): 221-229

----------


## Demi

Ali Feliks, sve si kriterije i razloge navela ali , jedino od toga sto si rekla a da ja nisam dobila jest to da sam morala sjest u auto i odvesti se do bolnice udaljene nekoliko minuta....niko me ama bas nista iz znatizelje ili kurtoazije nije pitao, mogla sam ugasit svjetlo u sobi ( stovise, regulirat jacinu svjetla) , takodjer regulirat temperaturu sobe, dobis deka i jastuka koliko ti srce zeli, zauzet polozaj koji zelis  itd.....
Zao mi je Hr nema takva rodilista...ponavljam, besplatna kao Kanada.

Da ne spominjem da je beba bila samnom konstantno,da samo pozvonis da ti donesu sve sto ti je potrebno za sebe ili bebu ili trazis da ti je presvuku ili stave u krevet , pricuvaju dok se tusiras , ili jednostavo da ti namjeste jastuk....muz mogao doci u bilo koje doba dana ili noci k nama i biti koliko god zeli,mogao dobit svoj krevet itd....ajde trazi mane sad pa reci, doma je ipak najljepse hehehehe

Da barem Hrvatska ima takva rodilista.

----------


## Demi

Doktori i med sestre ne samo da imaju znanje nego i ljudski pristup, skolovanje je totalno drugacije od naseg i nemoze neko da polaze ispite s 2 i tako se provlaci kroz studij pa da onda pametuje na radnom jestu.....nisam mogla doc k sebi kad sam iskusila taj njihov topli, ljudski pristup, bez nametljivosti...a sto je najbitnije da znaju sta rade....
Aha, da, neka 2-3 mjeseca prije poroda se na kontroli dobije opsirni upitnik o zeljama vezanih uz porod tako da kad dodjes u bolnicu oni vec znaju sta zelis a sta ne i nemas potrebe to u trudovima tumaciti....npr da li zelis da pupkovina prvo odpusira, da li zelis da ti daju dijete kad prerezu pupkovinu ili dok jos pulsira ili.....ma nemozes si to zamisliti koliko je kanada ispred hr, ma kakva kuca za porode u austiji, opce nije za usporedit

----------


## ina33

*Mikka*, mislim da si... iskreno "zabrijala"  :Love: . Jednoznačnu potvrdu da nešto nije utjecalo na nešto nećeš nikad dobiti. Evo, da si K. rodila na carski, ili, kao ja, nedojila, sad bi se pitala nije li manjak dojenja utjecao na žešći karakter (ona doktorica i onaj statement da su nedojeni skloniji kriminalu pa je Roda morala radit undo na njene medijske (prije)-i-stupe - iskreno, ne razumijem glave koje tako pojednostavljuju, i još kao neki doktori), i nije li uznemirena jer je nasilno izvađena itd. - elektivni carski, hladni, nije se čekalo trudove itd. A da ne govorim da se valjda moja mama pita je li ima bronhitis zato što je ko embrij bila zamrznuta... pa se valjda pothladila. Šala mala, da razbijem napetost (mislim, moja mama to biće stvarno misli, ali to je drugi par postola).

*Pomikaki*, u sustavu preopterećenosti kao kod naših rodilišta, di, primjerice, nestane tople vode ili padne prozor pa se ne može popravit ili roleta stoji padnuta od prošle godine, sve je presofisticirano. U sobe ne stanu 3 dječja krevetića i 3 kreveta za mame, i tacne još po krevetima za jest, a di stolići itd. U tom smislu presofisticirano, isto tako nije nikakav specijalni high tech da ti neko dođe pomoći , a ne da te upućuje na rodilju s krveta do, stila - eno, tu ti je druga rodilja, nek' pripazi na Vas i Vašu bebu dok idete na WC ili vam dođe posjeta.

Sustav je to nabavio, jer je "in", ali u biti, to ne može koristiti. To je standardna priča našeg zdravstva - kažu mi da KB Split godinama ima super sofisticiranu opremu za MPO, a nijedan postupak nisu u zadnjih 10 godina napravili...

Itd.

----------


## ina33

Presofisticirano = presofisticirano je za mogućnosti organizacije tog sustava.

----------


## cvijeta73

> u 11 onaj koji me i zaprimio....al sam se naplakala nakon njegovog pregleda. ja sam se osjećala kao da me silovao. znači, pregled u trudu. ali, mislila sam tako to mora, sve su žene rekle da to boli.


je, bio je jedan takav napuhani koji je isto pokušao sa mnom, al mu nije uspjelo provesti naum do kraja. sjećam se kako smo se na kraju posvađali jer sam mu na kraju rekla da šta on zna koliko boli kad nikad nije osjetio trud. pa je zašutio i pričekao tih hebenih par minuta da prođe trud. srećom, brzo mu je bila gotova smjena pa se nisam morala više s napuhanim natezati. 
mm to priča sad u vidu anegdote, njegovu facu kad sam mu rekla da nikad nije rodio i da čeka.  :Grin:  

hoću reći, u potpusnosti se slažem s tobom i svima koji kažu da se pristup mora mijenjati, pa da ne ovisiš o sreći kakav te dr ili babica potrefe. ovako kao u kanadi. 

a što se tiče epiduralne, samo da ispravim netočni navod. nije istina da nisam ništa osjećala, ako je bol kod prvog poroda bila u rangu 10, onda je ovdje bila u rangu 4. eto, tako nekako otprilike.
iako, da treće rađam, ne bih više s epiduralnom. kad sam rodila, sva sam se nekako us*ala da ću imati neke nuspojave, pa sam bila u panici dobrih par sati. kakva već jesam, morala me na odjel babinjača doći smirivati anesteziologica koja je bila sa mnom na porodu. ništa nije bilo na kraju, ali obzirom da je drugi porod trajao puuuno kraće nego prvi, valjda bi treći nekako izdurala. to samo hipotetski jer neće trećeg biti  :Grin:

----------


## MamaRibice

Svi se slazemo da smo razliciti i da od poroda imamo razlicita ocekivanja. Samim time bi nam trebale biti pruzene i razlicite opcije, zar ne? 
Vjerojatno se vecina ovdje i slaze da uvijek ima mjesta poboljsanju uvjeta radjanja. I da bi trebala postojati mogucnost izbora izmedju bolnice, kuce za porode, kucnog poroda. 
Uvijek postoje oni koji naginju jednoj ili drugoj strani, i medju zenama i medju strucnjacima. Ail to je u redu. To je idealno – ako imas mogucnost izbora J

----------


## blackberry

ma mene su svaka 2 sata pregledavali u trudu jer su mi objasnili da se to tako mora, da bi vidjeli kako se otvaram....eto...

a za epiduralnu...gledala sam par dokumentaraca snimljenih mislim i americi. izgledalo je totalno bezbolno. žena nije imala niti nagon na tiskanje, već su joj morali govoriti kada da tiska. 

kod nas u rodilištu kažu da je praksa da ti nikad ne daju skroz da ništa ne osjetiš, da doziraju.

a isto tako, imam jednu, ja uvijek imama nekog ah...koja je još prije 10 tak godina išla radi epi roditi u zg jer je kod nas nije bilo. ona se panično bojala boli, i rekla je da ništa nije bolilo. na kraju ispada da je to sve relativno. a ma...a o nuspojavama vidiš, nisam ni čitala...valjda jer mi nije epi bila opcija...samo znam da kažu da nije bezazleno..

*Demi*...bez obzira na uvjete u rodilištima i kućama za porode, uvijek će biti žena koje će htjeti roditi kući..i ne vidim razloga zašto im se to ne bi omogućilo. i da...malo sam ljubomorna na vaše uvjete  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> *Pomikaki*, u sustavu preopterećenosti kao kod naših rodilišta, di, primjerice, nestane tople vode ili padne prozor pa se ne može popravit ili roleta stoji padnuta od prošle godine, sve je presofisticirano. U sobe ne stanu 3 dječja krevetića i 3 kreveta za mame, i tacne još po krevetima za jest, a di stolići itd. U tom smislu presofisticirano, isto tako nije nikakav specijalni high tech da ti neko dođe pomoći , a ne da te upućuje na rodilju s krveta do, stila - eno, tu ti je druga rodilja, nek' pripazi na Vas i Vašu bebu dok idete na WC ili vam dođe posjeta.
> 
> Sustav je to nabavio, jer je "in", ali u biti, to ne može koristiti. To je standardna priča našeg zdravstva - kažu mi da KB Split godinama ima super sofisticiranu opremu za MPO, a nijedan postupak nisu u zadnjih 10 godina napravili... 
> Itd.


Pa ne znam, stvar je u tome da neki doktori i neke babice hoće koristiti stolčić a drugi ne. Ovisi u koju smjenu dođeš. Tako da za stolčić ima mjesta, boksovi su veliki. I on se može koristiti. Jedini uvjet je da rodilja ima pratnju na porodu (muža ili koga već) da joj pomogne fizički pridržati je u trenutku izgona. Ali dio osoblja će ti reću i času kad dođeš tamo u trudovima da ti ga neće dati (a ja ću se, u tom slučaju, radije okrenuti i otići doma  :Undecided:  ). Njima je lakše maltretirati rodilje nego promijeniti svoj uhodani sustav.

Kad kaže mikka da je tretman rodilja takav jer se radi o ženama a ne muškarcima, možda ima nešto u tome. Ali ja sam dobila dojam i da je to zato što je rodilja u tom trenutku zbilja nemoćna, i objektivno, jednostavno naporna (za nekog tko se s rodiljama bakće po cijeli dan i noć). Nećeš dobivati takav omalovažavjući tretman kad si recimo kod zubara, ali hoćeš recimo na onkologiji ili u staračkom domu, neovisno o spolu.
A mislim da ipak ne bi trebala biti baš toliko nemoćna, samo da rađa u prirodnim uvjetima.

----------


## anchie76

> istina, nisam očekivala ni buđenje, ni orgazmički porod, ni preporod. očekivala sam jedino - dijete


Svima nama je isti cilj, tu nema dileme. Samo da sam ja ONDA znala što danas znam o porodu, ne bih dopustila pola stvari koje su mi radili jer su time direktno ugrožavali sigurnost mog djeteta. Tada to nisam znala, tada sam mislila da je to ono što treba.  Danas znam drugačije.

Da se ne bi takva priča ponovila, tj. da bi moje dijete imalo veću sigurnost kad bih drugi put rađala, ja bih zato odabrala najradije porod kod kuće jer ne želim uplitanja tehologije (ako to nije nužno) i time potencijalna kompliciranja i dovođenje u opasnost mene ili djeteta.

E sad, to što takva vrsta poroda uz to nerijetko donosi i taj kako bi ti rekla "orgazmički" dio i možda preporod... good for it. To je nerijetko "nuspojava" takvog neometanog poroda. No meni on kao takav nije svrha (kao što vjerujem niti mnogim curama ovdje koje bi rodile doma), poanta je neometan i siguran porod za dijete i za mene. A tu nuspojavu "preporoda" bih lako preživjela vjerujem  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> plus, jos vaznije, trenutnu prevladavajucu praksu rutinskog aktivnog vodjenja poroda u nasim rodilistima smatram opasnom i da, smatram da donosi nezanemarivi rizik u do tada normalan niskorizican porod.
> 
> takodjer sam uvjerena, iz svog iskustva kao doula, da su pojmovi 'prirodan porod' - onako kako ga ja vidim - i 'hrvatsko rodiliste', apsolutno nespojivi.


Ja sam samo došla demantirati ovaj citat.

Ovo jednostavno nije istina.
Aktivno vođenje poroda nije rutinska praksa, a prirodan porod bez intervencija je itekako moguć, a i poželjan u (nekim) rodilištima.

Pišem o svom iskustvu, dva puta sam imala prirodan porod u rodilištu, ali veseli me da sve češće čujem lijepe priče s poroda i od drugih rodilja u svojoj okolini, prijateljica, poznanica...

U raspravu ne ulazim, ne da mi se, ali na ovakve izjave jednostavno moram reagirati, vjera mi tako nalaže  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Pčelice, tvoj pogled na "prirodan porod" i felixin vrlo lako moguće nisu isti.  

Netko može smatrati prirodnim porodom to da nije dobio drip, epiziotomiju, epiduralnu itd.  Znači ne korištenje tehnologije.  Što stoji - to JE prirodan porod u potpunosti.

No ukoliko smo upoznati i s nekim drugim stvarima koje uvelike utječu na tijek poroda, onda taj "prirodan porod" može sa sobom nositi još neke dodatne stvari - kao npr da te nitko ne ometa, da si u zamračenoj prostoriji (ukoliko ti to paše), da si u mogućnosti pustiti si glazbu ili zvukove ili ništa od navedenog nego tišinu ako ti to odgovara, da ti nitko ne postavlja nepotrebna pitanja, da je toplo onoliko baš koliko tebi odgovara itd itd itd puno takvih nekih "sitnica"..  Dakle ako je moja definicija "prirodnog poroda" takva, onda ga ja ne mogu dobiti baš u našim rodilištima.

Mislim da se o tome radi, o vrlo lako moguće različitoj definiciji prirodnog poroda  :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

> Porod u mom rodilištu nije ništa drugo nego silovanje. Žao mi je što koristim tu riječ ali tako je, bar za mene (ja-poruka ). Oni ne misle ništa loše, rade svoj posao u groznim uvjetima i nije im lako.


Mislim da je bilo kakva usporedba sa silovanjem, bez obzira na "ja-poruku", zbilja neumjesna, osim ako ne govoriš iz iskustva (iskreno se nadam da ne). Silovatelji, naime, misle loše, između ostalog. 

Inače, razumijem o čemu govorite kada se zalažete za istinski prirodni porod.

----------


## pomikaki

> Mislim da je bilo kakva usporedba sa silovanjem, bez obzira na "ja-poruku", zbilja neumjesna, osim ako ne govoriš iz iskustva (iskreno se nadam da ne). Silovatelji, naime, misle loše, između ostalog. 
> 
> Inače, razumijem o čemu govorite kada se zalažete za istinski prirodni porod.


Ja sam se tako osjećala. Neću u detalje jer mi se ne da. Jedina razlika od silovanja je da su oni također jedva čekali da sve bude gotovo.

E sad ni meni nije cilj orgazmički porod, i ako treba, za život svog djeteta pretrpila bih i to, ali i mom djetetu bi bilo bolje i ljepše da sam je rodila na neki humaniji način. Jednostavno, sve te muke bile su sasvim nepotrebne i donosile su dodatan rizik. Na mene su ostavile posljedice, na dijete, nadam se, nisu.

----------


## Bubica

> Ovo jednostavno nije istina.
> Aktivno vođenje poroda nije rutinska praksa, a prirodan porod bez intervencija je itekako moguć, a i poželjan u (nekim) rodilištima.


 
U kojim to? I, ako ima takvih, onda su oni iznimka a ne pravilo, dakle teza da se u RH porodi rutinski aktivno vode i dalje stoji.

Npr. u Rijeci se i dalje rutinski provodi brijanje i klistir, prokidanje vodenjaka. S tim famoznim prokidanjem vodenjaka smo muku mucili cijeli porod, vise puta su pregovaralisamnom o tome, i onda, u izgonu, kada ja vise nisam mogla reci nista suvislo - prokinuli ga u panici.

----------


## Danka_

> Ja sam se tako osjećala. Neću u detalje jer mi se ne da. Jedina razlika od silovanja je da su oni također jedva čekali da sve bude gotovo.


Ali ti nisi doživjela pravo silovanje, dakle nisi pod prijetnjom smrću bila prisiljena na spolni odnos s drugom osobom. Postoje žene koje jesu.

----------


## Danka_

Edit, tj. dodatak:

Doživjela si grozan porod, i to je užasno samo po sebi. Nema potrebe za usporedbama ove vrste.

----------


## anchie76

Nemojmo sada u detalje o silovanju.  Nije potrebno.  Žena se može osjećati "silovano" i na porodu, i tako se osjećala pomikaki.  Nije na nama da sudimo kako se netko osjećao i kako se trebao osjećati u određenoj situaciji.

----------


## pomikaki

Danka - riječ mi se nikako ne sviđa, ali usporedba se sama nametnula dok sam nakon poroda pokušavala shvatiti svoje osjećaje. Da li je to bio grozan porod? Meni je bio, ali ili su druge žene (i na forumu i u rl) dramatičnije u opisivanju ili je moj bio čista kamilica...

----------


## sirius

> Edit, tj. dodatak:
> 
> Doživjela si grozan porod, i to je užasno samo po sebi. Nema potrebe za usporedbama ove vrste.


Zašto?
Misliš da vrijeđa osobe koje su prošle silovanje ? Ili osoblje koje u najvećem broju slučajeva i nije svjesno da njihovi postupci mogu imati takav učinak? Meni je pojam silovanja ne samo spolni odnos nego i nasilini/neželjeni dodiri i radnje nad mojim tijelom bez moje suglanosti/spremnosti. A rekla bih , da je osjećaj obešćašćenosti i osakaćenosti prilično subjektivna stvar nakon takvog čina. Hoću reći da su neke prisile puno suptilnije od direktne prijetnje oružjem.

----------


## Danka_

Da, mislim da se time povrjeđuje osobe koje su to doživjele, jer se ulazi u područje njihovog užasa i sugerira im se da one koje to nisu doživjele (da ih druga osoba pod prijetnjom smrću prisili na seksualni odnos) znaju kako je to. E pa ne znaju! 

Porod je čin kojim se na svijet donese ono najdragocjenije. I da, može biti užasan i traumatičan, sve mi je jasno. Ali nema potrebe za usporedbom sa silovanjem.

----------


## VedranaV

Danka, žene nakon traumatičnih poroda, uspoređivao ih netko sa silovanjem ili ne, znaju dobiti i neke od njih i dobiju PTSP. Sheila Kitzinger je utemeljila Birth Crisis Network kroz koji se pomaže ženama s takvim iskustvima, jedan članak o tome je npr. na http://www.sheilakitzinger.com/Artic...irthHaunts.htm.

----------


## VedranaV

I na Rodinom portalu je preveden jedan članak o tome: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=178&Show=2780

----------


## anchie76

Tema razgovora nije silovanje i da li se netko treba osjećati silovano ili ne, i kako bi se trebao osjećati. Molim da se vratimo natrag na temu.

----------


## VedranaV

brišem

----------


## Danka_

> Tema razgovora nije silovanje i da li se netko treba osjećati silovano ili ne, i kako bi se trebao osjećati. Molim da se vratimo natrag na temu.


Ja nisam napisala kako bi se netko trebao osjecati nakon poroda. Ali sam napisala kako se ja osjecam kada netko tko nije dozivio pravo silovanje usporedjuje nesto sasvim drugo s tim iskustvom.

Smijem li se ja osjecati tako, anchie? Smijem li to napisati ovdje? Ako ne smijem, napisi mi to jasno i glasno.

----------


## pomikaki

Nema smisla ništa pisati jer bi sve bilo ot, a ono što ne bi bilo ne želim pisati. Što se mojih postova tiče, slobodno obrišite ako je nešto suvišno.

----------


## sirius

Ma ne treba brisati, možemo postove preseliti na novu temu.

----------


## pomikaki

zaboga  :No-no:  samo to ne

----------


## ljiljan@

Hajde da se vratimo na temu!
Prije izvjesnog vremena u crnoj kronici osvanuo slučaj žene koja je završila u bolnici u stanju kome. Dovezao ju muž u šoku. Doma u kupaonici policija je pronašla mrtvo novorođenče u lokvi krvi.
Ne tvrdim ništa, imam samo asocijacije.
Cure budite oprezne.
Ako imate novaca roite doma ali na način da (pot)platite medicinsko stručno osoblje koje može prepoznati problem u tijeku porođaja i koje vam može osigurati hitan prijem u bolnicu ako nešto pođe ukrivo.
Ako živite ko ostala hrvatska raja, znači na rubu egzistencije, predlažem vam bolnicu. 
Taman da vas šamaraju tamo, tri dana ćete izdržati.

----------


## sirius

> Hajde da se vratimo na temu!
> Prije izvjesnog vremena u crnoj kronici osvanuo slučaj žene koja je završila u bolnici u stanju kome. Dovezao ju muž u šoku. Doma u kupaonici policija je pronašla mrtvo novorođenče u lokvi krvi.
> Ne tvrdim ništa, imam samo asocijacije.
> Cure budite oprezne.
> Ako imate novaca roite doma ali na način da (pot)platite medicinsko stručno osoblje koje može prepoznati problem u tijeku porođaja i koje vam može osigurati hitan prijem u bolnicu ako nešto pođe ukrivo.
> Ako živite ko ostala hrvatska raja, znači na rubu egzistencije, predlažem vam bolnicu. 
> Taman da vas šamaraju tamo, tri dana ćete izdržati.


 
Ja mislim da je dio vrlo loše reputacije u tome što se po novinama piše gotovo samo o slučajevima žena koje su zatajile trudnoće te rodile doma jel nisu htjele da se zna za njihovu trudnoću/porod/dijete.
To zaista nema ništa zajedničko sa osobama koje svjesno ,odgovorno i sa ljubavi misle da je najbolje za njihovo dijete da dođe na svijet kod kuće. Ništa, osim lokacije , naravno.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

svaki od nas ima pravo odlučiti što je za njega prihvatljiv rizik.  ako mu to oduzmeš oduzimaš mu pravo na izbor, pravo na vlastito razmišljanje i odlučivanje o svom tijelu i ubiješ dio njegove duše, svjesno ili nesvjesno.

a izbor mora se donjeti na osnovu konkretnih podataka, stvarnih, ne iz senzacionalističke novine niti od liječnika koji se boji svog šefa, kolege, inspekcije ili štoveć.  ono što je najbolje za trudnicu nije nužno najbolje za sustav i one koji rade u njemu.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ne znam detalje Sirius. Ne vjerujem da bi punoljetna i udana žena željela zatajiti trudnoću. 
Uvijek može poći ukrivo - i onda ženu može optužiti i vlastita savjest ali i zakon.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

još da dodam u vezi ovog zadnjeg, ne mogu da ne dodam da i više od godinu dana nakon zadnjeg poroda još sanjam interne preglede, i da sam ih svaćala na isti način kao i pomikaki.  štoviše, piše i u mom potpisu.

----------


## sirius

> Ne znam detalje Sirius. Ne vjerujem da bi punoljetna i udana žena željela zatajiti trudnoću. 
> Uvijek može poći ukrivo - i onda ženu može optužiti i vlastita savjest ali i zakon.


Misliš na ovu priču ? http://www.jutarnji.hr/dovezli-mrtvu...za-zivot/2947/

----------


## ljiljan@

> Misliš na ovu priču ? http://www.jutarnji.hr/dovezli-mrtvu...za-zivot/2947/


Čini mi se da jest. Samo ja ti Jutarnji ne čitam, vjerojatno sam to pročitala u Večernjem, tamo je pisano drugim stilom. To što susjedi nisu znali da je trudna, ne znači da je žena htjela zadaviti dijete.

----------


## n.grace

Mislim da bi trebalo uvesti ravnotežu između prezentiranja kućnog i bolničkog poroda - ne toliko idealizirati kućni porod niti prikazivati bolnički kao velik rizik za majku i dijete. Rizici postoje u oba slučaja. Kad bi se stvari tako postavile, vjerujem da bi bilo moguće da se suprotne strane nađu negdje na sredini.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ali upravo u tome i jest problem - nudi nam se jedna jedina, trenutno u većinu slučajeva i ustanovama vrlo loša solucija.  ono što treba je ženi omogućiti izbor da rodi gdje želi i da neovisno o tome gdje je to mjesto da ona ima osiguranu potporu i primjerenu, kvalitetnu skrb.  da se razumijemo, primjereno i kvalitetno ne znači hodnici od stakla i najnovije mašinerije nego ljudsko poštovanje i duboki razum o tome što trudnici i ženi u trudovima treba.

Gloria Lemay je negdje bila napisala da je jedina stvar koja je neetična kod poroda ona koju ne biš napravio vlastitoj kčerki, odnosno obzirom da parafraziram i ne mogu naći originalni citat, osoblje i ljudi koji okružuju ženu koja rađa trebaju se ponašati prema njoj kao da je ona njihova vlastita kćer, s integritetom, poštovanjem i ljubavi.  E kad se to desi, kad zaborave vlastiti ego i ego ustanove / sustava, onda će se stvari pomaknuti prema bolje.

----------


## Beti3

> Gloria Lemay je negdje bila napisala da je jedina stvar koja je neetična kod poroda ona koju ne biš napravio vlastitoj kčerki, odnosno obzirom da parafraziram i ne mogu naći originalni citat, osoblje i ljudi koji okružuju ženu koja rađa trebaju se ponašati prema njoj kao da je ona njihova vlastita kćer, s integritetom, poštovanjem i ljubavi.  E kad se to desi, kad zaborave vlastiti ego i ego ustanove / sustava, onda će se stvari pomaknuti prema bolje.


Ili kao prema sebi ravnom, prema sestri, ili teti, jer ja sam u zadnjem porodu bila starija od većine njih tamo. I upravo takvi su bili. S integritetom, poštovanjem i ljubavi, od prvog do zadnjeg, od smjene do smjene. I ja prema njima. Da, da, čak i s ljubavi, jer ja sam svih voljela koliko sam bila sretna što sam opet mama. 
Činilo mi se da je sve vatromet sreće. Ma gdje porod bio za mene je vrhunac, vrhunac svih vrsta, vrhunac mog života i ja ni ne zamijećujem okolinu i ljude. Ja sam sva u sebi, slušam kako se beba polako spušta i okreće, presretna sam kad osjetim nagon za tiskanje. Boli, ali to nema veze, tako stiže beba.
Ti ljudi u zelenom, bijelom, plavom, samo su kulisa, oni mi valjda trebaju, inače ne bi bili tu, ali u mojoj glavi ja i beba smo same, duboko svjesne jedna druge. I kad se rodi i pogleda me onim očima u kojima je sva mudrost ovog svijeta i kao da mi poručuje, dobro je, mama, sve je bilo dobro, uzmi me sada. Kako mi je žao da to više neću doživjeti.(Bez obzira na teška iskustva iz prošlosti).

Malo sam izvan teme, samo sam htjela pokazati malo svojih mišljenja.Nadam se da vam ne smeta.

----------


## n.grace

> ali upravo u tome i jest problem - nudi nam se jedna jedina, trenutno u većinu slučajeva i ustanovama vrlo loša solucija.  ono što treba je ženi omogućiti izbor da rodi gdje želi i da neovisno o tome gdje je to mjesto da ona ima osiguranu potporu i primjerenu, kvalitetnu skrb.  da se razumijemo, primjereno i kvalitetno ne znači hodnici od stakla i najnovije mašinerije nego ljudsko poštovanje i duboki razum o tome što trudnici i ženi u trudovima treba.
> 
> Gloria Lemay je negdje bila napisala da je jedina stvar koja je neetična kod poroda ona koju ne biš napravio vlastitoj kčerki, odnosno obzirom da parafraziram i ne mogu naći originalni citat, osoblje i ljudi koji okružuju ženu koja rađa trebaju se ponašati prema njoj kao da je ona njihova vlastita kćer, s integritetom, poštovanjem i ljubavi.  E kad se to desi, kad zaborave vlastiti ego i ego ustanove / sustava, onda će se stvari pomaknuti prema bolje.


Slažem se da svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor i da ženama treba omogućiti ono što žele, uz edukaciju o rizicima. Ali ako kažem da mi se (i očito ne samo meni) čini da se porod kod kuće idealizira, a suprotno tome, porod u bolnici prikazuje u negativnom ozračju, ne razumijem kakve to veze ima sa slobodom izbora?

----------


## cvijeta73

beti, ma šta bi smetalo.
a ja sam se baš nasmijala ovo - kao kćerka  :Grin: 
a isto bila starija od svih babica u smjeni  :Laughing: 

slažem se s uletećom n.grace. al kad bi tako bilo onda baj baj starim dobrim raspravama na rodi  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

cvijeto, ne brini, ostaje još xy tema za rasprave...  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

> Mislim da bi trebalo uvesti ravnotežu između prezentiranja kućnog i bolničkog poroda - ne toliko idealizirati kućni porod niti prikazivati bolnički kao velik rizik za majku i dijete. Rizici postoje u oba slučaja. Kad bi se stvari tako postavile, vjerujem da bi bilo moguće da se suprotne strane nađu negdje na sredini.



čitam raspravu i nekako mi baš ovakva izjava pada na pamet.

a što se tiče financijske strane uvođenja poroda kod kuće? koliko bi jedna takva procedura koštala državu, odnosno što je sve potrebno napraviti da se takvo nešto omogući?
nekako sam mišljenja da bi trenutno bilo isplativije otvoriti nekakve privatne kuće za porode. samo bi se trebalo pronaći zainteresirane stručnjake za to.

----------


## blackberry

> Slažem se da svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor i da ženama treba omogućiti ono što žele, uz edukaciju o rizicima. Ali ako kažem da mi se (i očito ne samo meni) čini da se porod kod kuće idealizira, a suprotno tome, porod u bolnici prikazuje u negativnom ozračju, ne razumijem kakve to veze ima sa slobodom izbora?


eto....meni nikad neće biti jasno zašto su doktori u principu toliko tvrdi i nespremni na promjene i suradnju...a te u se promjene pokazale kao pozitivne i dobre. ja nisam o rodilištu našem nikad rekla ništa loše, dok nisam rodila u njemu. niti sam u rodilište ušla s tom namjerom, da izađem tako povrijeđena. zašto se ti doktori toliko bore za praksu koja se pokazala, ajmo ne reći lošom, ali zastarjelom? u kome je tu problem? u ženi? pa zašto se onda s druge strane ne bi žena borila istim žarom za nešto što ona smatra boljim, kvlitetnijim?

ja bi zaista bila najsretnija kad bi mogla doktorima pristupati s potpunim povjerenjem, ali ne mogu više...jer zlouporabljaju svoju moć. i to se najčešće pokaže kao istina. na žalost. i svaka čast pojedincima. a meni je zaista već muka prije nekog kontakta iz koje god grane da jesu..to prikupljanje informacia, studiranje...proučavanje...pa već mi je glava prepuna informacija...

----------


## n.grace

> eto....meni nikad neće biti jasno zašto su doktori u principu toliko tvrdi i nespremni na promjene i suradnju...a te u se promjene pokazale kao pozitivne i dobre. ja nisam o rodilištu našem nikad rekla ništa loše, dok nisam rodila u njemu. niti sam u rodilište ušla s tom namjerom, da izađem tako povrijeđena. zašto se ti doktori toliko bore za praksu koja se pokazala, ajmo ne reći lošom, ali zastarjelom? u kome je tu problem? u ženi? pa zašto se onda s druge strane ne bi žena borila istim žarom za nešto što ona smatra boljim, kvlitetnijim?
> 
> ja bi zaista bila najsretnija kad bi mogla doktorima pristupati s potpunim povjerenjem, ali ne mogu više...jer zlouporabljaju svoju moć. i to se najčešće pokaže kao istina. na žalost. i svaka čast pojedincima. a meni je zaista već muka prije nekog kontakta iz koje god grane da jesu..to prikupljanje informacia, studiranje...proučavanje...pa već mi je glava prepuna informacija...


blackberry, žao mi je da imaš tako loša iskustva s liječnicima, ali govoriti da zlouporabljaju svoju "moć" i da je to najčešće istina, je generaliziranje. Isto kao kad bih ja, kao pristalica poroda u bolnici, izjavila da su svi kućni porodi pogibeljni za majku i za dijete.

Ne razumijem od čega ti je muka? Od toga što liječnici prikupljaju informacije?

----------


## blackberry

> blackberry, žao mi je da imaš tako loša iskustva s liječnicima, ali govoriti da zlouporabljaju svoju "moć" i da je to najčešće istina, je generaliziranje. Isto kao kad bih ja, kao pristalica poroda u bolnici, izjavila da su svi kućni porodi pogibeljni za majku i za dijete.
> 
> Ne razumijem od čega ti je muka? Od toga što liječnici prikupljaju informacije?


šta moguće je da se to samo meni događa? taj ego trip doktorski? ja nekako ne mislim tako. i nemam ja nekih osobnih problema s doktorima, zaista. ono, nisam alergična na bijelu kutu i to :Smile: ...i puna mi je familija doktora...čudeso.
muka mi je...evo kad već pričamo o porodu...zašto ne dobiti uslugu i tretman kakav spada, u bolnici-kakav je normalan npr u Kanadi...nego ako želiš prirodan porod moraš se naoružati informacijama, točno znati svašta o svakom postupku koji odbijaš..i pri tom se boriti i dokazivati...a u trudovima si i trebaš roditi....
i tako kamo god kreneš... to mi se neda. pa ne moram ja sve znati. i ne mora me sve interesirati, na kraju krajeva. možda niti ne želim biti toliko informirana.  nek se informiraju oni, i rade nama u korist. pa zato su tu. 
zašto se mi moramo boriti za porod kakav je u Kanadi normalan npr.? tada ne bi uopće imala zašto kritizirati naša rodilišta i doktore.

----------


## MarijaP

> Ne vjerujem da bi punoljetna i udana žena željela zatajiti trudnoću.


Toga ima.... za moj pojam i previše....

Ne želim olako optuživati, ali koliko me sjećanje služi, njen muž je rekao da nije znao za trudnoću  :Sad:

----------


## MarijaP

Naglašavam da mi nije u cilju razvlačiti tuđu tragediju. Komentirala sam jer se navedeni slučaj uzeo kao zakomplicirani porod kod kuće što po mom, nije slučaj. Bar ne u kontekstu ove rasprave.

----------


## Nika

blacberry, kad si spomenula kanadu, mislim da je baš tamo i ne tako davno bila "revolucija" primalja gdje su se izborile za svoje mjesto u rađaoni iz koje su bile "istjerane", sigurno netko zna malo više o tome.
mislim da je to i kod nas jako važan faktor, vratiti primaljama mjesto u rađaoni koje bi trebale imati.

----------


## ina33

Apsolutno se slažem s ngrace, i mislim da je ovdje taj "bias" u prezentaciji kontraproduktivan. Iako, pretpostavljam da se s biasom kreće da se pokaže da je moguće i drugačije i da se "uzgoji potražnja" za drugačijim načinom poroda, ali mislim da se onda završi u pretjerivanju, koje poziva na "ispravke netočnih navoda" i "citatom na citat" i tako... the weels on the bus go round and round... all day long.....

----------


## Demi

Ja razumijem da ce uvijek postojat nekolicina zena koje ce htjet rodit kod kuce i nemam ama bas nista protiv da se to napokon dopusti uz doule, ali nije mi jasno zasto se govori da je to rjesenje za izbjegavanje svega sto doktori u bolnici namecu...Feliks, na kraju mi spominjes reguliranje temp u sobi, zamracivanje i slicno a kad ja kazem da sam i to imala u bolnici onda ti jedini argument ostaje da ti se nigdje iz kuce ne izlazi kad krenu trudovi....

----------


## pomikaki

n.grace, svatko piše iz svoje perspektive i iz svog iskustva. Ovdje ima puno žena koje prikazuju bolnice u lošem svjetlu jer su imale loša iskustva, a ima ih puno koje ih prikazuju u super svjetlu jer su imale dobra iskustva. Meni je baš drago zbog ovih koje su dobro prošle, i razumijem da ako su imale lijep bolnički porod ne mogu shvatiti zašto bi netko uzimao na sebe rizik poroda van bolnice. Ali iz svog iskustva razumijem i one koje su doživjele postupke koji su bili ne samo neugodni nego i opasni i nepotrebni, smatraju da imaju više šanse za dobar ishod kod kuće. Ne vidim u tome nikakvu demagogiju. Koliko ja vidim, ovdje su obje strane napisale svoje mišljenje, a tema nije zaključana niti brisana, zar ne?

----------


## blackberry

> Ja razumijem da ce uvijek postojat nekolicina zena koje ce htjet rodit kod kuce i nemam ama bas nista protiv da se to napokon dopusti uz doule, ali nije mi jasno zasto se govori da je to rjesenje za izbjegavanje svega sto doktori u bolnici namecu...Feliks, na kraju mi spominjes reguliranje temp u sobi, zamracivanje i slicno a kad ja kazem da sam i to imala u bolnici onda ti jedini argument ostaje da ti se nigdje iz kuce ne izlazi kad krenu trudovi....


mislim da žena kod kuće treba roditi uz stručnu primalju, ne samo uz doulu. 

a o ovome drugme što govoriš...čini mi se to samo možda kao trenutno...lakše je izbjeći nego boriti se sa sustavom koji se jaaaakoooo sporo mijenja. kažem možda. a i žena rađa par puta. dok se sustav promijeni....ode... a to e žalosno, trebalo bi se to sve rješavati brže.

a kakvi su ženini argumenti za porod kod kuće....pa to je tako subjektivno. tebi moji mogu biti najsmješniji na svijetu, i to je u redu. ja se tvojim razlozima za porod u bolnici isto mogu čuditi do sutra...pa što. sve je stvar percepcije.

i ne znam jeste li primjetile...ali, kritiziranjem rodilišta, makar s moje strane nije u pitanju samo promocija poroda kod kuće...kako bi neke rekle. jer tom kritikom ja želim da se stanje kakvo je u rodilištu danas promijeni, da bi sutra ženama bilo ljepše rađati u istim, iako sam pritom zagovornik legalizacije poroda kod kuće i rodilište kao takvo niti ne bi bilo moj izbor.

znači..ne kritiziranje meni bi osobno značilo ovo - legalizirajte mi porod kod kuće, jer ja tako želim roditi.....a kako će se rađati u rodilištima nije moja briga, jer to nije niti moj izbor. 

tako ja to vidim. oprostite ako vas kritiziranje rodilišta vrijeđa, ali meni se to ne čini nekonstrutivno.

----------


## MamaRibice

Uvijek će biti ekstremnih situacija, ali treba raditi na tome da se stvore takvi uvjeti radjanja da ih bude sto manje. I da sto vise zena bude istinski sretno i zadovoljno svojim porodima.

Mislim da je jedna od prednosti kucnih poroda svakako povezanost rodilje i primalje. One se upoznaju tijekom trudnoce, primalja upoznaje i prati trudnocu, od pocetka do poroda.

*Stvarno bi me zanimalo koliko vas je izricito protiv kucnih poroda, a koliko vas je za mogucnost izbora.* 
Naravno da pod kucnim porodima podrazumijevam planirane, pracene strucnom i iskusnom primaljom!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pčelice, tvoj pogled na "prirodan porod" i felixin vrlo lako moguće nisu isti.  
> 
> Netko može smatrati prirodnim porodom to da nije dobio drip, epiziotomiju, epiduralnu itd.  Znači ne korištenje tehnologije.  Što stoji - to JE prirodan porod u potpunosti.
> 
> No ukoliko smo upoznati i s nekim drugim stvarima koje uvelike utječu na tijek poroda, onda taj "prirodan porod" može sa sobom nositi još neke dodatne stvari - kao npr da te nitko ne ometa, da si u zamračenoj prostoriji (ukoliko ti to paše), da si u mogućnosti pustiti si glazbu ili zvukove ili ništa od navedenog nego tišinu ako ti to odgovara, da ti nitko ne postavlja nepotrebna pitanja, da je toplo onoliko baš koliko tebi odgovara itd itd itd puno takvih nekih "sitnica"..  Dakle ako je moja definicija "prirodnog poroda" takva, onda ga ja ne mogu dobiti baš u našim rodilištima.
> 
> Mislim da se o tome radi, o vrlo lako moguće različitoj definiciji prirodnog poroda


Istina.
Moja oba poroda su bila brza i stvarno nisam osjećala potrebu za zamračivanjem prostorije, nekom muzikom ili sl. Nitko me nije ispitivao, uostalom u trudniču knjižicu su upisani svi potrebni podaci. Nije mi smetalo muževo slikavanje, niti dva uplašena stažista na prvom porodu. Ali slažem se, nekome to može smetati.

Ali samo (opet i opet iznova) hoću reći da postoje rodilišta u kojima vas dočekaju riječima dobar dan i dobro nam došli (evo, točno tim riuječima se nama obratila sestra kad sam došla na drugi porod), gdje ne gnjave previše i gdje se sasvim fino može roditi. 

A moje je mišljenje i puno sigurnije nego kod kuće.
Ne želim pričati tuđe priče, ali moram sad spomenuti da su rodilji koja je bila sa mnom u sobi liječnici i babice doslovno spasili život i dijete. I to poprilično zahvaljujući činjenici da je operacijska sala odmah do rađaone. Odveli su je u salu na krevetu zajedno s babicom koja držala pupčanu vrpcu (koja je izašla prije bebe). Sve se to dogodilo nakon savršeno uredne trudnoće i savršenog početka poroda. u jednom trenu je krenulo loše, ali, na sreću, završilo je dobro. između ostalog i zbog toga jer se sve događalo u bolnici.

Upravo radi ovakvih slučajeva, porod kod kuće je za mene jednostavno prevelik rizik. Imam sreću pa ne znam kako bole trudovi pod dripom ili ponti od epiziotomije, ali radije bi proživjela najstrašniji porod ikad nego (po mom mišljenju) ugrožavala život svog djeteta.
Doma bi rodila jedino da mi je ispred kuće parkirano vozilo hitne pomoći, a u bolnici sve spremno za slučaj komplikacija, tj. uz savršenu logistiku koje kod nas nema i potrajat će još dugo dok se za tako nešto stvore uvjeti.

----------


## BebaBeba

Uglavnom potpisujem Blackberry  :Smile: 

Ja nipošto nisam ni protiv čega. Apsolutno zagovaram slobodan izbor.

----------


## BebaBeba

Mene iskreno jako žalosti ta činjenica da je u bolnicama situacija ovisna o tome koje ti se osoblje "potrefi". Kažem, meni je u Riječkoj bolnici bilo divno, a kolegici koja je bila samnom u sobi katastrofa i nije se mogla prestati žaliti na neljubaznost!
Po meni, zivcani nervozni i bezobrazni ljudi nebi ni trebali raditi na takvom mjestu!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> [*Stvarno bi me zanimalo koliko vas je izricito protiv kucnih poroda, a koliko vas je za mogucnost izbora.* 
> Naravno da pod kucnim porodima podrazumijevam planirane, pracene strucnom i iskusnom primaljom!


Ja sam definitivno za mogućnost izbora (ali uz osiguravanje nekih osnovnih uvjeta sigurnosti kod kućnih poroda, a ne za one tipa "ne mislite što ako...").


Ispričavam se na bezbroj tipfelera u svom gornjem postu, brzina  :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

Za (siguran) izbor, protiv forsiranog nasađivanja na hrv. uvjete nečega na način preskakanja koraka (znači, da logistika nije spremna pripomoć' ako zapne - transfer u bolnicu), protiv "uzgajanja potražnje" za prirodnim porodom doma na način da se prirodni porod uzdiže, a bolnica anatemizira (ne znam drugačije reći diplomatski, ali meni to tako izgleda).

----------


## ina33

Mislim na ovo na što misli i Pčelica Mara - protiv sam "kreirenja potražnje" za prirodnim porodom doma na način da se govori "ne razmišljaj što ako, vjeruj" itd. U tom smislu sam za balansirano prezetiranje jednog i drugog, i tu vidim tu opasnost od "biasa".

----------


## n.grace

> n.grace, svatko piše iz svoje perspektive i iz svog iskustva. Ovdje ima puno žena koje prikazuju bolnice u lošem svjetlu jer su imale loša iskustva, a ima ih puno koje ih prikazuju u super svjetlu jer su imale dobra iskustva. Meni je baš drago zbog ovih koje su dobro prošle, i razumijem da ako su imale lijep bolnički porod ne mogu shvatiti zašto bi netko uzimao na sebe rizik poroda van bolnice. Ali iz svog iskustva razumijem i one koje su doživjele postupke koji su bili ne samo neugodni nego i opasni i nepotrebni, smatraju da imaju više šanse za dobar ishod kod kuće. Ne vidim u tome nikakvu demagogiju. Koliko ja vidim, ovdje su obje strane napisale svoje mišljenje, a tema nije zaključana niti brisana, zar ne?


Mislim da sam jasno izrekla svoj stav - svatko neka ima mogućnost izbora uz edukaciju o rizicima.
Razumijem da postoje žene koje su imale loša iskustva u rodilištima. Zbog toga mi je, ponavljam, žao. Ali ono s čime se ja ne slažem je prezentacija. Porod kod kuće je Božji dar s neba, savršenstvo bez mane, katarza ili što li već (što sam uspjela pročitati iz tekstova), a porod u bolnici je opasan, alanfordovski  :Grin:  - i još k tome po liječnicima - ovakvi, onakvi...
Ponavljam, svatko neka odluči za sebe.
Ali neka prezentacija bude malo objektivnija.

----------


## n.grace

> Za (siguran) izbor, protiv forsiranog nasađivanja na hrv. uvjete nečega na način preskakanja koraka (znači, da logistika nije spremna pripomoć' ako zapne - transfer u bolnicu), protiv "uzgajanja potražnje" za prirodnim porodom doma na način da se prirodni porod uzdiže, a bolnica anatemizira (ne znam drugačije reći diplomatski, ali meni to tako izgleda).


Upravo tako.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ali samo (opet i opet iznova) hoću reći da postoje rodilišta u kojima vas dočekaju riječima dobar dan i dobro nam došli (evo, točno tim riuječima se nama obratila sestra kad sam došla na drugi porod), gdje ne gnjave previše i gdje se sasvim fino može roditi.


Pcelica Mara, jesi li ti možda liječnica? Pa su te u bolnici poznavali otprije. Ovako se lijepo primaju kolegice, ili, dok sam ja rađala, rodilja koja je bila kumče glavne sestre tog odjela.




> A moje je mišljenje i puno sigurnije nego kod kuće.
> Ne želim pričati tuđe priče, ali moram sad spomenuti da su rodilji koja je bila sa mnom u sobi liječnici i babice doslovno spasili život i dijete. I to poprilično zahvaljujući činjenici da je operacijska sala odmah do rađaone. Odveli su je u salu na krevetu zajedno s babicom koja držala pupčanu vrpcu (koja je izašla prije bebe). Sve se to dogodilo nakon savršeno uredne trudnoće i savršenog početka poroda. u jednom trenu je krenulo loše, ali, na sreću, završilo je dobro. između ostalog i zbog toga jer se sve događalo u bolnici.


Prolaps pupkovine. Zašto se on događa? Zbog prokidanja vodenjaka koje je praksa u bolnici. Čim sam došla, prilikom prijema su mi odmah prokinuli vodenjak.

----------


## n.grace

Prolaps pupkovine se događa samo zbog prokidanja vodenjaka?

----------


## n.grace

Sad sam pročitala odgovor na svoje pitanje - ne događa se samo zbog prokidanja vodenjaka. Moguće je da se dogodi i kada vodenjak pukne prirodnim putem.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Bezuvjetne indikacije za carski rez
> Buduće majke trebaju biti svjesne nekih jasno određenih i nepobitnih indikacija, čak i ako su takve indikacije izuzetno rijetke. 
> Prolaps pupkovine spada u ovu skupinu. Ponekad kad vodenjak pukne, bilo prirodnim putem ili umjetnim prokidanjem, pupčana vrpca sklizne kroz grlić maternice u rodnicu i može doći do vanjskog dijela, vulve. Budući da je pupkovina osjetljiva na bilo kakav pritisak, opskrba djeteta krvlju može biti obustavljena. Ovakva situacija je bezuvjetna indikacija za carski rez, osim u slučaju kada je porod već toliko uznapredovao da se dijete odmah rodi. *Kad je dijete u položaju glavom, prolaps pupkovineje iznimno rijetka pojava, ako vodenjak nije umjetno prokinut.* Češće se javlja kod prijevremenih poroda ili ako je dijete u položaju zatkom, osobito kada je zadak takav da je prezentni dio noga (eng. footling breach). U slučaju prolapsa pupkovine, dok se čeka na carski rez, dobro je zauzeti puzeći položaj (četveronoške) koji može smanjiti pritisak na pupčanu vrpcu.


Prije poroda se zna je li dijete u položaju zatkom.

----------


## mamaShe

Malo upadam padobranski, nisam sve ni pročitala, premda me zanima.
No, apropo prijema u bolnicu, kad sam zadnji put išla roditi, pozvonila sam (poslana iz ambulante, 9cm otovrena) i na moje: Ja došla roditi, sestra je onako šaljivo manula rukom: Odite i rodite! Odmah sam se osjećala bolje zbog tog njezinog šaljivog prijema.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Dutka, nisam liječnica (a bogami ni kumče mom opstetričaru) pa ujedno i ne znam odgovor na pitanje o prolapsu pupkovine (znam samo da je u  primjeru koji sam spomenula bila riječ o urednoj trudnoći i dobrom položaju djeteta, eto... možda je to baš jedan od tih iznimno rijetkih slučajeva).

Inače, potpuno se slažem s Inom.
Već sam i prije pisala da bi bilo optimalno da rodilje imaju izbor između dvije (po mogućnosti jednako dobre) opcije. Međutim, prezentiranje bolnica kao ustanova neprijateljski raspoloženih prema rodiljama i novorođenčadi, a kućnih poroda kao orgazmičkih i šta sve ne iskustava nije dobar put za stvaranje atmosfere u kojoj ćemo svi imati više razumijevanja za onu "drugu stranu". Previše je tu isključivosti i pretjerivanja da bi se mogla objektivno sagledati cijela priča oko bolničkih vs. kućnih poroda.

----------


## srecica

> Ne znam detalje Sirius. Ne vjerujem da bi punoljetna i udana žena željela zatajiti trudnoću. 
> Uvijek može poći ukrivo - i onda ženu može optužiti i vlastita savjest ali i zakon.


Ovo je sad OT ali nisam ni ja vjerovala dok mi se to nije dogodilo u susjedstvu. Nikad ne znas sto ti zivot nosi i na koji nacin ces postupiti u nekoj zamisljenoj situaciju, tesko je bas sve svrstati u crno ili bijelo.
A sad vratimo se natrag na temu.

Slazem se da taj novinski clanak nema veze sa kucnim porodom u bilo kojem smislu.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Dutka, nisam liječnica (a bogami ni kumče mom opstetričaru)


 :Grin:  Vjerujem ti. No, ako su te otprije poznavali, onda ovako lijep prijem nije pravilo, nego iznimka koja ga potvrđuje.



> pa ujedno i ne znam odgovor na pitanje o prolapsu pupkovine (znam samo da je u primjeru koji sam spomenula bila riječ o urednoj trudnoći i dobrom položaju djeteta,


Dakle, položaj glavicom.



> eto... možda je to baš jedan od tih iznimno rijetkih slučajeva).


Možda i nije. Ženi su prokinuli vodenjak, a onda se prolaps može i očekivati. Tebi nisu prokidali vodenjak?

----------


## cvijeta73

dutka, a jesi li ti liječnica?

evo, opet se nerviram  :Grin: 

slažem se sa pčelicom i inom.

zašto umanjujete rizike, koji su mali?
ako se prolaps pupkovine može desiti, onda se može desiti. i gotovo.
češći je kad je beba na zadak, češći je kad je vodenjak prokinut. češći, ali NE isključivo.
i kako ti znaš da su ženi prokinuli vodenjak?
meni nikad nisu prokidali vodenjak, npr.
puko je svaki put ohoho prije trudova i iz mene se izlilo par litara vode.

----------


## Beti3

> Dutka, nisam liječnica (a bogami ni kumče mom opstetričaru) pa ujedno i ne znam odgovor na pitanje o prolapsu pupkovine (znam samo da je u  primjeru koji sam spomenula bila riječ o urednoj trudnoći i dobrom položaju djeteta, eto... možda je to baš jedan od tih iznimno rijetkih slučajeva).
> 
> Inače, potpuno se slažem s Inom.
> Već sam i prije pisala da bi bilo optimalno da rodilje imaju izbor između dvije (po mogućnosti jednako dobre) opcije. Međutim, prezentiranje bolnica kao ustanova neprijateljski raspoloženih prema rodiljama i novorođenčadi, a kućnih poroda kao orgazmičkih i šta sve ne iskustava nije dobar put za stvaranje atmosfere u kojoj ćemo svi imati više razumijevanja za onu "drugu stranu". Previše je tu isključivosti i pretjerivanja da bi se mogla objektivno sagledati cijela priča oko bolničkih vs. kućnih poroda.


Slažem se s tobom, pčelica Mara. 

I sa cvijetom. I meni je svaki put porod započeo spontanim pucanjem vodenjaka. ( osim 3.,induciranog)

Prolaps nije tako rijetka komplikacija. A kad nastane i predležeći dio ju pritisne, samo je 3-5 minuta vremena za poroditi živo i zdravo dijete. 3-5 MINUTA. 

Ali, naravno poštujem izbor. I, da upotrijebim poslovicu, jer je to in u životu Hrvatske ovih dana: Svatko je kovač svoje sreće.

----------


## n.grace

> Možda i nije. Ženi su prokinuli vodenjak, a onda se prolaps može i očekivati. Tebi nisu prokidali vodenjak?


Molim te, objasni mi kako možeš nešto tvrditi u vezi slučaja za kojeg si čula na forumu?
Meni nisu prokidali vodenjak, a mogu se sjetiti nekoliko svojih prijateljica kojima je situacija bila isto takva. Tako da ne mogu baš shvatiti zašto se želi prikazati da se svakoj trudnici radi ta procedura. I da se nakon toga "prolaps može očekivati".

----------


## BebaBeba

Meni su prokinuli vodenjak. I Bogu hvala sve bilo ok.

----------


## mikka

i meni. stvarno rijetko kad cujem da nekom nisu prokinuli, tako da ne znam cemu cudenje. mislim cudnije je cuti da nisu prokinuli, nego da jesu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

X na mikku, premda, mogu se složiti s n.grace da dutka to ne može znati (dok nam Mara ne kaže  :Smile:  )
Ali obzirom da Mara spominje kako su ženu vozili na krevetu za rađanje na kojem je i bila... pa, ja se nadam da ni jedan krevet za rađanje više neću vidjeti (a da ću ipak imati još djece  :Smile:  ). To se za mene ne zove prirodni porod nego noćna mora. Možda neke žene rađaju lakše od mene čak i u tom položaju, a i to je sigurno lakše uz ljubazno osoblje, ali ja bih htjela da mogu izabrati i da zbog toga ne dobijem "tretman za problematične".

----------


## n.grace

> i meni. stvarno rijetko kad cujem da nekom nisu prokinuli, tako da ne znam cemu cudenje. mislim cudnije je cuti da nisu prokinuli, nego da jesu


Ja se ne čudim prokidanju vodenjaka, već sam rekla da meni i još nekima koje poznajem nisu prokidali. Zato meni nije čudnije čuti da nisu.

----------


## mikka

kuzim. roll je isao na (skoro) rutinsko prokidanje, da me ne bi krivo shvatila  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Ne brini...  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ne znam jesu li joj prokidali vodenjak, nisam pitala.

Meni prvi put nisu, pukao je sam kad sam došla u rodilište.

Drugi put su htjeli čim sam došla jer sam bila skroz otvorena s jakim trudovima, ali ja (u duši roda) nisam dala  :Rolling Eyes:  Pa sam dvije ure šetala okolo u nadi da će sam puknut, a on nikako i nikako. Nakon toga sam skontala da to više nema smisla, osjećala sam da gubim snagu pa su mi pukli vodenjak (meni je to bio predobar osjećaj  :Grin: ) i rodila sam za 15 minuta. Pitam se jesam li trebala odmah pristati...

----------


## ljiljan@

Možda bi trebalo dozvoliti da porod kod kuće postane kao mogućnost izbora; u svakom slučaju uz asistenciju stručne osobe i "dežurstvo" hitne službe u prvoj bolnici ako nešto pođe ukrivo. Međutim svima koji živimo u Hrvatskoj kristalno je jasno da naše zdravstvo to ne može financirati. Ako netko može to financijski podnijeti treba mu omogućiti. Kako operativno sprovesti, nemam pojma, valjda se može. Vraćam se na ono što tvrdim od početka - to je samo za bogate novcem. To se mora naglasiti, jer u protivnom, ukoliko se bi netko pod utjecajem napisa na forumu odlučio roditi kod kuće i da sve završi loše....Osobno bi mi jako savjest trpjela da nekog, makar i nehotice, nagovorim na čin koji bi za njega loše završio.

----------


## mamma Juanita

porod kod kuće je prilično jeftiniji od bolničkog,
boravak, osoblje u bolnici nisu ni malo jeftini.
tako da bi se reorganizacijom sustava moglo i dodatno uštedjeti- u smislu omogućavanja PKK 
ženama koje to žele i ne forsiranja višednevnog
boravka u bolnici za žene koje se dobro i brzo oporavljaju.


prije 6 godina bila je u Hrvatskoj Beatrijs Smulders, poznata nizozemska babica,
evo što je rekla o njihovom sustavu:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=164&Show=2504
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=217&Show=1291

----------


## mamma Juanita

i još
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=164&Show=690

i mala napomena: nije nizozemski model bez mane,
ali ipak mislim da se mnogo toga od njih može naučiti,
ako zbog ničeg drugog, onda zbog njihovog prilično jedinstvenog iskustva.

----------


## maria71

Nisam obožavateljica poroda kod kuće, ali retorika mama Juanitte mi je jako bliska.


Šteta je što ne pišeš više.

Posebno na ovakvim temama.

----------


## EvaMONA

*Stvarno bi me zanimalo koliko vas je izricito protiv kucnih poroda, a koliko vas je za mogucnost izbora.* 
Naravno da pod kucnim porodima podrazumijevam planirane, pracene strucnom i iskusnom primaljom![/QUOTE]

Ne razumijem zašto je to uopće bitno, mislim da se to može iščitati nakon 2 posta iste osobe na temu poroda.
Zar ovdje ima netko tko nije za mogućnost izbora bez obzira na osobne stavove za ili protiv?

----------


## EvaMONA

> .
> 
> Mislim da je jedna od prednosti kucnih poroda svakako povezanost rodilje i primalje. One se upoznaju tijekom trudnoce, primalja upoznaje i prati trudnocu, od pocetka do poroda.
> 
> FONT][/SIZE]


Prijašnji post ide ispod ovog quota.

----------


## EvaMONA

> [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]
> *Stvarno bi me zanimalo koliko vas je izricito protiv kucnih poroda, a koliko vas je za mogucnost izbora.* 
> Naravno da pod kucnim porodima podrazumijevam planirane, pracene strucnom i iskusnom primaljom!


treća sreća, zbunilo me ovo s različitim fontovima pa sam očito nešto krivo brisala kad sam htjela ostaviti samo dio MamaRibicinog posta.

----------


## Anamorci

> Prekompleksna pitanja postavljaš.. nitko od nas tu nije istraživač (znanstvenik) na ovu temu. A apropo toga zašto se stvari mogu zakomplicirati _zato što si u bolnici_ , toplo preporučam da pogledaš film "business of being born", evo link. Nakon gledanja filma će ti puno toga postati jasnije i vjerujem da će ti biti lakše pratiti ovu raspravu


Ako pobornice poroda kod kuce tvrde da je to njihov odabir jer, između ostaloga, po njihovu mišljenju porod u bolnici predstavlja rizik, onda moje pitanje _a koliki je to zapravo rizik_ mislim da nije prekompleksno. 
Postane li bolnički porod rizičan kod uredne trudnoće za svaku drugu ženu, za svaku desetu, stotu ili tisućitu?
I, ponavljam, ne pitam jer tjeram mak na konac ili provociram, nego me zanima što zapravo stoji iza te tvrdnje. 
Čisto da znam što mi sve visi nad vratom kad sljedeći put kročim u Petrovu rađaonu.
Ja razumijem koji problemi mogu nastati, spomenuli ste kljucnu kost, pa ozljedu majke, i sl. OK, to su rizici, ali kako se često te situacije javljaju?

Hvala ti za link, film sam pogledala, vrlo je zanimljiv i informativan, od viška znanja glava ne boli, naprotiv.
Nije utjecao na moj stav o porodu kod kuce i nije mi odgovorio na pitanja.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

teško je reči nešto o općenitom riziku, svaki postupak, svaki lijek, svako testiranje, pregled... nosi sa sobom određeni rizik, koji nije uvijek baš malen niti bi ga svaka žena prihvatila da je o istom informirana u potpunosti prije sa strane osoblja (što, uostalom, je zagarntirano zakonom, a često se ne provodi dostatno).

stvar je u tome da takvih stvari ima više u bolnici nego doma.  doma ima manje adrenalina, više intime i komfora i hormoni mogu raditi svoje.  i uglavnom žena ima pored sebe osobu koju već poznaje, naučila je puno o porodu općenito, a osoba koja je s njom ju može pomoči ako je potrebno na nježnije načine (primjerice mjenjanje pozicije ili tuširanje (doma) umjesto davanje dripa (bolnica)), a uz to te dvije osobe su već štošta govorile o porodu i što žena želi, nije kao u bolnici kad paf naletiš na određenu smjenu i sve moraš objašnjavat, borit se itd...

stvari koje si spomenula u gornjem postu su vrlo rijetke i mogu se javiti u bolnici i doma podjednako.  jedino što doma je tretman kroz cijeli porod 1:1 (jedna primalja, jedna mama) i primalja može se bolje usredotočiti na mamu i brže reagirati nego primjerice u velikom rodilištu gdje ima puno posla i više rodilja.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

bitna stavka jest i gledanje na sat, doma se vrlo malo gleda dok u bolnici je primjerice znanstveni dokazano da % carskih rezova skoči sat i pola-sat vremena prije kraja smjene (čitaj:  zašto ostaviti posla za sljedeću smjenu), često se ne daje ženi priliku da svojim tempom rađa nego se je stavi na određenu skalu vremena koju mora slijediti (1cm po satu primjerice za otvaranje), mijenja se smjena u određeno vrijeme pa se % intervencija povećava prije toga itd itd.

mislim da je porod kod kuće stvar koja je ili prihvatljiva ili neprihvatljiva *određenoj osobi*, da je vrlo osobna i intimna odluka i da se ne može reči da je to dobra ili loša odluka, to je jednostavno osobno i nema tu crno ili bijelo.  ono što jest bitno s bolničkim ili kućnim porodom je da se žena educira o tome prije, a ne da samo ide sa zamisli da osoblje xy (liječnik primalja, štogod već) zna sve i ja samo moram klimat glavom jer 'oni znaju što rade'.  žena je ta koja rađa, koja rodi, i samim time ona je ta koja mora znati što je *za nju* prihvatljivo.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> stvari koje si spomenula u gornjem postu su vrlo rijetke i mogu se javiti u bolnici i doma podjednako.  jedino što doma je tretman kroz cijeli porod 1:1 (jedna primalja, jedna mama) i primalja može se bolje usredotočiti na mamu i brže reagirati nego primjerice u velikom rodilištu gdje ima puno posla i više rodilja.


ovdje bi dodala da doma žena nije prikovana krevetu niti je puna žica i strojeva tako da samim kretanjem i micanjem tijela kako joj paše u određenom trenutku (primjerice kod izgona, ono što joj paše je uglavnom ono što olakšava bebi izlazak) smanjuje rizik od stvari poput puknuće ključne kosti jer je mama dinamična i može se okretati da djetetu bude lakše, dok kad je statična na bolničkom krevetu to je skoro nemoguće pa se stvari 'dese'.  ali zanimljivo je da ozljede pri porodu u bolnici su normalne, dok one, ako se dese doma, su strahovito loše.

----------


## Beti3

Kako to misliš da su ozljede pri porodu u bolnici normalne!! Ne mogu pojmiti ovu rečenicu. NISU normalne. Nijedna ozljeda pri porodu nije normalna pa dogodila se ona bilo gdje. I svaki normalni čovjek će to reći. 
A jesi mi digla tlak.

Nemam ništa protiv poroda gdje je koga volja, ali molila bih pažnju i provjerene činjenice prilikom pisanja, jer ovdje čitaju i buduće mame koje još ne znaju što je to roditi. A roditi je divno, bez obzira na sve.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

zaboravila sam riječ smatraju, odnosno: ali zanimljivo je da ozljede pri porodu u bolnici *se smatraju* normalne, dok one, ako se dese doma, su strahovito loše.

to sam mislila u smislu, dijete mi se ozljedilo pri porodu jer je bio/bila velika, imao/imala veliku glavu, imao/imala široka ramena.  u mom iskustvu se to gleda kao šteta ali što se moglo.  tu naravno govorim o lakšim fizičkim ozljedama (tipo stvari koje zahtjevaju to da dijete ide na fizikalnu terapiju ili sl), ne o ozbiljnim ozljedama.  

s druge strane, imam dojam da kod poroda izvan ustanove svaka stvar, pa makar bila ona varijacija normale i ništa strašno, se gleda kao vrlo ozbiljan rizik i užas.  i naravno kao da se to nikad ne desi unutar ustanove.  treba stvari staviti u realnoj perspektivi kod donošenja odluke, rizik je ponekad relativan pojam.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Nemam ništa protiv poroda gdje je koga volja, ali molila bih pažnju i provjerene činjenice prilikom pisanja, jer ovdje čitaju i buduće mame koje još ne znaju što je to roditi. A roditi je divno, bez obzira na sve.


Postati roditelj je divno, u tome se slažem.  I drago mi je da si imala ful dobro iskustvo s kojim si zadovljna.  Porod je zaista može biti čaroban i prekrasan uvod u roditeljstvo.  Ali da je divno roditi u hrvatskom rodilištu bez obzira na sve, u tome se ne bi nikako složila.

----------


## Beti3

Da, jedna riječ i sasvim je drugačije. A riječi su snažne. Treba oprezno s njima, kao i sa porodom, uostalom.

----------


## Anamorci

[QUOTE=Danci_Krmed;1722083]


> bitna stavka jest i gledanje na sat, doma se vrlo malo gleda dok u bolnici je primjerice znanstveni dokazano da % carskih rezova skoči sat i pola-sat vremena prije kraja smjene


Da, taj podatak su rekli u filmu, ali u filmu je rijec o SAD-u gdje je postotak carskih puno veći. 




> ono što jest bitno s bolničkim ili kućnim porodom je da se žena educira o tome prije, a ne da samo ide sa zamisli da osoblje xy (liječnik primalja, štogod već) zna sve i ja samo moram klimat glavom jer 'oni znaju što rade'. žena je ta koja rađa, koja rodi, i samim time ona je ta koja mora znati što je *za nju* prihvatljivo


Ne razumijem ovo MORA se educirati, MORA znati što je za nju prihvatljivo... Što to zapravo znači?
Možda je za nju upravo prihvatljivo prepustiti se u ruke liječnika/primalje i biti mirna da je u sigurnim/iskusnim rukama i da moze opušteno "klimati glavom" jer ti ljudi doista znaju sto rade. Tako da jedno ne isključuje drugo.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A Danci_Krmed, jesi ga pretjerala. Kad čitam ove tvoje postove prepadnem se i svojih vlastitih poroda, retroaktivno  :Grin:  

Iako ama baš ništa od navedenog nisam doživjela u hrvatskom rodilištu.
A kod mene recimo, čitanje ovakvih postova potiče lučenje adrenalina.

Upravo se ovakim stavom i pričama potiče panika i strah među budućim rodiljama, puno prije nego što uopće dođu do tog prestrašnog mjesta, hrvatskog rodilišta.

----------


## Beti3

> Možda je za nju upravo prihvatljivo prepustiti se u ruke liječnika/primalje i biti mirna da je u sigurnim/iskusnim rukama i da moze opušteno "klimati glavom" jer ti ljudi doista znaju sto rade. Tako da jedno ne isključuje drugo.


Morala sam ovo citirati, jer je stvarno tako.

Buduće mame, nemojte se bojati. Roditi je OK. Ma, koja bi se od nas vraćala drugi, treći, četvrti put...da je to tako strašno. Ima rizika, ali gdje ga u životu nema.

A dijete je vrijedno svega. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> A Danci_Krmed, jesi ga pretjerala. Kad čitam ove tvoje postove prepadnem se i svojih vlastitih poroda, retroaktivno  
> 
> Iako ama baš ništa od navedenog nisam doživjela u hrvatskom rodilištu.
> A kod mene recimo, čitanje ovakvih postova potiče lučenje adrenalina.
> 
> Upravo se ovakim stavom i pričama potiče panika i strah među budućim rodiljama, puno prije nego što uopće dođu do tog prestrašnog mjesta, hrvatskog rodilišta.


drago mi je da ste imale dobra iskustva; to mi daje nadu da stvari kreću na bolje, mic po mic.  zato se i sama bavim aktivizmom, a kroz vrijeme nadam se da će sve veći broj žena moći reči da su zadovoljne s porodom u rodilištu u hrvatskoj.

s druge strane, staviti ružičasate naočale i reči budućim majkama da se opuste, roditi je fantastično tretira te žene kao da nisu inteligentne, naša stvarnost nažalost nije tako jednostavna.  nije stvar u strahu, stvar je u realnoj situaciji gdje primjerice zdrava žena prvi put se nađe kao 'pacijent' kad mora rađati, nađe se ispred ljudi (osoblju) koje nikad u životu prije nije vidjela i prihvaća sve jer je servirano joj da je to 'jednostavno tako' i ona mora 'biti dobra'.  

takvo razmišljanje također isključuje i vrijeđa majke koje nisu imale dobro iskustvo i osjećaju se kao da su one krive za nešto na čemu nisu mogle utjecati, primjerice prvorotka, dođe doma i trebala bi biti općarana majčinstvom a osjeća se ranjena, otvorena, tužna i svi je čudno gledaju, kad pita liječnika kaže 'hormoni' a nitko ne razmišlja o tome da je doživila traumu pri rođenju djeteta.  nitko ne pita nju kako je njoj, zašto je tako.

Anamorci, ja bi se htjela složiti sa ovime




> Možda je za nju upravo prihvatljivo prepustiti se u ruke  liječnika/primalje i biti mirna da je u sigurnim/iskusnim rukama i da  moze opušteno "klimati glavom" jer ti ljudi doista znaju sto rade. Tako  da jedno ne isključuje drugo.


ali ne mogu jer je situacija takva da čovijek mora vjerovati osobi kojoj  nije nikad vidio, i da puno toga ovisi o pukoj sreći na koju smjenu  naletiš.  a znamo u kakvim (nažalost) društvu živimo.  opekla sam se dva  puta, i to gadno, upravo jer sam razimšljala da osoba ispred mene meni  želi najbolje, a naučila sam da su odluke puno kompliciranije od toga da  su samo medicinske u najboljem interesu rodilje.

ja bi radije rekla svim budućim rodiljama da imaju pouzdanje u sebe i u moć i snagu svoga tijela koje je dizajnirano da može dijete roditi; ako je potrebno neka liječnička pomoč sa strane, poticala bi ju da ju koristi (primjerice, ipak oko 10% majkama treba CR iz zdravstvenih razloga, tu nema sumnje), ali da treba krenut s pretpostavkom da ona to može uz puno ljubavi, poticaja i mira.  poticala bi buduće mame da se educiraju o tome što ih čeka kad idu u rodilište, da na miru odluče što je prihvatljivo za njih.  jer pravnik koji je sročio obrazac za pristanak na drip ili hospitalizaciju ili štoveć je imao dugo vremena da razmišlja kako da ga napiše, a rodilja ima par minuta / sekunda za odlučiti kad joj se da isti papir u ruke za potpis.  poticala bi žene da inzistiraju na to što im je zagarantirano zakonom i ustavom, a to je da se ih tretira sa dostojanstvom i na primjeren način.  rekla bi ženama da ne moraju biti dobre pacijentice, nego da moraju biti dosljedne sebi i svojoj djeci, da je osoblje tamo za njih a ne obratno.

da su stvari organizirane drukčije, da je opća klima u našem društvu drukčija, to ne bi trebalo.  da žena ima kontinuiranu, neužurbanu skrb kroz trudnoću i porod (tu mislim na 'kontrole' koje traju više od 3.5 minute gdje se stvarno razgovara o svemu) primjerice ne bi trebalo to, da u našem društvu konačno postane neprihvatljivo način komunikacije u rodilištima (rečenice tipo 'nisi to govorila dok si se j*($#' ili 'to ti je tako, mogla si razmišljat prije 9 mj', 'zna se da trudnice nisu računljive', 'ne surađujete, to nije dobro' su nažalost realnost, i biti će dokle god ih mi prihvaćamo).  pa nek nam bude jasno zašto žene traže alternative.

i za kraj, prije nego se odjavim s ovog topica, dodala bih da nažalost nije samo u hrvatskoj situacija takva; no ono što jest specifično za hrvatske uvjete je ovo što sam opisala u ovom zadnjem paragrafu.  kao osoba koja je cijeli život (do nedavno) provela izvan hrvatske, to je mene najviše iznenadilo (i zgrozilo).

----------


## pomikaki

> A Danci_Krmed, jesi ga pretjerala. Kad čitam ove tvoje postove prepadnem se i svojih vlastitih poroda, retroaktivno  
> 
> Iako ama baš ništa od navedenog nisam doživjela u hrvatskom rodilištu.
> A kod mene recimo, čitanje ovakvih postova potiče lučenje adrenalina.
> 
> Upravo se ovakim stavom i pričama potiče panika i strah među budućim rodiljama, puno prije nego što uopće dođu do tog prestrašnog mjesta, hrvatskog rodilišta.


Maro, ja ti vjerujem da ti je bilo super na tvojim porodima, ali ne možeš govoriti kao da si isprobala sva hrvatska rodilišta. Isprobala si jedno.
Danci, Blackberry i ja smo bile u istom (koje se btw smatra jednim od boljih u RH).

I meni ove priče podižu adrenalin, ali trebaju biti ispričane - da bi se potakle promjene, i da bi se žene koje to žele mogle informirati.
Tko ne želi ništa znati, bolje je da zatvori oči i uši i nada se najboljem. I to je opcija. Ali ja ne bih opet, hvala.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> s druge strane, staviti ružičasate naočale i reči budućim majkama da se  opuste, roditi je fantastično tretira te žene kao da nisu inteligentne


Ali ne trebamo im govoriti niti da je prestrašno. Slažem se da su dovoljno inteligentne i samim tim sposobne da same procijene kako im se sviđa rodilište. Treba ih samo uputiti da se što bolje educiraju o porodu i svemu što slijedi (dojenju, njezi djeteta itd.).
Kao što si i sama napisala:



> ja bi radije rekla svim budućim rodiljama da imaju pouzdanje u sebe i u  moć i snagu svoga tijela koje je dizajnirano da može dijete roditi; ako  je potrebno neka liječnička pomoč sa strane, poticala bi ju da ju  koristi (primjerice, ipak oko 10% majkama treba CR iz zdravstvenih  razloga, tu nema sumnje), ali da treba krenut s pretpostavkom da ona to  može uz puno ljubavi, poticaja i mira.  poticala bi buduće mame da se  educiraju o tome što ih čeka kad idu u rodilište, da na miru odluče što  je prihvatljivo za njih.


Ove citate iz zadnjeg paragrafa nisam doživjela niti sam čula išta slično od nekoga iz svoje okoline, tako da čvrsto vjerujem kako je ovakvo neprihvatljivo ponašanje u nekim rodilištima izbačeno (ako je nekad nažalost i postojalo).

Dalje, istina je to što pišeš o prekratkim i šturim pregledima. I sama sam to doživjela u Petrovoj  :Undecided:  
Ali vjerujem da je to prije svega problem velikog grada i velikog priliva pacijenata sa svih strana (uostalom, i ja sam došla na pregled iz 600 km udaljenog grada). Nažalost, liječnici jednostavno nemaju dovoljno vremena za razgovore sa svima, jer čekanje je ionako predugo.
Ja sam u mom, relativnom malom gradu, i sa sestrom i sa liječnikom na svakom pregledu razgovarala na dugo i na široko, o svemu i svačemu, a moj dr je uvijek bio otvoren za sva pitanja, kojih je kod mene najčešće bilo podosta.
Sve ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke - tako sam i ja trebala potegnuti do Zg na pregled kad je bilo problema, ali mi je doma urednu trudnoću vodio liječnik otvoren za razgovor, bez ikakve žurbe na pregledima.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Maro, ja ti vjerujem da ti je bilo super na tvojim porodima, ali ne možeš govoriti kao da si isprobala sva hrvatska rodilišta. Isprobala si jedno.


E, i?
Koliko si ih ti isprobala?  :Grin: 

Ako nisi primjetila ja reagiram baš na tu frazu - hrvatska rodilišta.
Pa ne možete ni vi, kojima je u tom jednom isprobanom bilo loše, pisati kao da je tako u svim hrvatskim rodilištima, zar ne?

----------


## pomikaki

Ja pričam samo o mojem.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

I ja isto.

Nisam ja ta koja koristi izraz "hrvatska rodilišta" (nakon kojeg uglavnom slijedi opis svakojakih strahota).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> E, i?
> Koliko si ih ti isprobala? 
> 
> Ako nisi primjetila ja reagiram baš na tu frazu - hrvatska rodilišta.
> Pa ne možete ni vi, kojima je u tom jednom isprobanom bilo loše, pisati kao da je tako u svim hrvatskim rodilištima, zar ne?


ja sam probala dva.  i nisu pretjerano različita bila osim dvije iznimno svijetle točke koje sam našla 'preko učke'.  ali nisam naletila na njihovu smjenu :/

----------


## pomikaki

ne znam da li da ovo linkam jer u ovom slučaju kućni porod nije bio opcija, ali evo, primjer je kako se stvari mogu zakomplicirati i u bolnici... male su šanse da ti se nešto slično dogodi, ali s obe strane govorimo o nula-zarez-nešto posto rizika, zar ne.
Samo ako je to greškom doktora imaš koga kriviti, zar ne... i onda vidiš kako sustav funkcionira :/

----------


## Ifigenija

> Morala sam ovo citirati, jer je stvarno tako.
> 
> Buduće mame, nemojte se bojati. Roditi je OK. Ma, koja bi se od nas vraćala drugi, treći, četvrti put...da je to tako strašno. Ima rizika, ali gdje ga u životu nema.
> 
> A dijete je vrijedno svega.


Potpisujem.
A cijelu sam temu podignula jer su moji bližnji usprkos svim pretragama mogli ostati bez bebe - da nije bilo bolnice.
Predrasuda je da se SVE vidi na UZV-u. Ja sam isto to mislila. Nije tako - nažalost.

----------


## cvijeta73

> .
> Predrasuda je da se SVE vidi na UZV-u. Ja sam isto to mislila. Nije tako - nažalost.


s time da nemojmo zaboraviti da na ovom portalu stoji i tekst o štetnosti ultrazvuka u trudnoći.
evo jednog citata:




> Želja mi je ohrabriti vas i potaknuti da i sami još više istražujete. Nemojte biti povodljivi zbog mišljenja drugih ljudi pa čak i vašeg liječnika, već gledajte  na konkretne dokaze i istraživanja koja su napravljena.
> Zatim pogledajte duboko u sebe i slušajte što vam unutarnji glas govori. Jeste li već pročitali i ostale članke po pitanju sigurnosti pri izlaganju ultrazvuku? Što vam nakon svega taj unutarnji glas govori? Slušajte taj tihi govor. Čini li vam se čitav koncept ultrazvuka i dalje sigurnim, korisnim, efektnim, neophodnim i od pomoći?


oslanjanje na unutarnji glas misao je vodilja koja se provlači i kroz porod i kroz trudnoću.
ako ćeš ga slušati kod poroda, zašto ga ne poslušala i kroz trudnoću?
ako ćemo sve prirodno, onda ajmo prirodno do kraja - bez uzv, bez vaginalnih pregleda, bez testova na šećer itd itd
ili kako to ide?
ako ćeš roditi doma, onda moraš zanemariti taj unutarnji glas za vrijeme trudnoće i pristati na ultrazvučne preglede?
ozbiljno pitam.
ili žene koje se odluče na kućni porod imaju neki svoj forum gdje razglabaju oko rizika, pregleda itd.  :Confused:

----------


## Ifigenija

> s time da nemojmo zaboraviti da na ovom portalu stoji i tekst o štetnosti ultrazvuka u trudnoći.
> evo jednog citata:
> 
> 
> 
> oslanjanje na unutarnji glas misao je vodilja koja se provlači i kroz porod i kroz trudnoću.
> ako ćeš ga slušati kod poroda, zašto ga ne poslušala i kroz trudnoću?
> ako ćemo sve prirodno, onda ajmo prirodno do kraja - bez uzv, bez vaginalnih pregleda, bez testova na šećer itd itd
> ili kako to ide?
> ...



Ta priroda je nešto jako idealizirana, i neki veliki hit.
Kamo sreće da se prirodom može takve stvari riješiti!
Pa ne bismo izdvajali tolike novce za zdravstvo i istraživanja...

----------


## sirius

> Ta priroda je nešto jako idealizirana, i neki veliki hit.
> Kamo sreće da se prirodom može takve stvari riješiti!
> Pa ne bismo izdvajali tolike novce za zdravstvo i istraživanja...


Ali priroda i jest savršena. Naravno ,da postoje situacije kada je potrebna medicinska intervencija(to nitko ne sumnja),ali ne tako često i rutinski kao što je praksa.
I kad se čovjek susretne sa ogromnim problemom kojeg riješava samo vrhunska medicina , tada postaje svjestan kako priroda jest savršena u najvećem broju slučajeva, a eto, za ove druge postoji medicina.

----------


## VedranaV

Prije dva tjedna je u Zagrebu održano izvrsno predavanje dr. Robbie Davis-Floyd, američke antropologinje, u organizaciji Hrvatske komore primalja. U sklopu njega je govorila o paradigmama, o različitim modelima skrbi, o raznim oblicima ljudskih zajednica kroz povijest i o postmodernim primaljama. 

Istaknula je da danas živimo u tehnokratskom društvu koje se razvilo od lovaca-skupljača preko ranih ratara, ekstenzivne agrikulture i industrijaliziranog društva. U svakoj transformaciji društva se dogodila neka vrsta prolaza kroz usko grlo, gdje se odbacilo ono što se tada smatralo pogrešnim i primitivnim i u tom procesu ujedno izgubilo neka korisna znanja. Kao karakteristiku postmodernizma ističe sposobnost da se ne gleda isključivo unaprijed, već i unatrag, i nastoji restaurirati korisna znanja koja su nekad postojala.

Ističe različite modele skrbi – tehnokratski, humanistički koji dijeli na površno humanistički i istinski humanistički i holistički. Pretpostavka tehnokratskog modela skrbi je da vidi samo tijelo i to na način da funkcionira kao stroj, koji se kvari i popravlja. Izolira se od prirode, umnogome zbog straha od smrti koja dolazi iz prirode. Žensko tijelo se u pripadajućoj paradigmi doživljava kao falično muško pa se sukladno tome u atlasima anatomije fiziološki procesi uglavnom prikazuju na muškim tijelima, dok se patologija prikazuje na ženskima. Liječenje je izvana prema unutra, a znanje i odgovornost se nalaze u autoritetu, koji je medicinski djelatnik. Ženski reproduktivni organi se izoliraju od ostatka žene, promatraju se odvojeno. Da bi ilustrirala paradigmu govori o našem doživljaju onog što je gore kao dobrog, onog što je dolje kao lošeg, nadalje naprijed je dobro, otraga je loše, ravno je dobro, krivudavo loše. Neki od primjera koje je dala su fotografija velegrada (visoki neboderi, ravne linije) i podsjetila na to što u nama budi pogled na stražnjicu žene koja rađa (dolje, otraga)

U humanističkom modelu skrbi postoji svijest o povezanosti uma i tijela, što između ostalog ima znanstvenu podlogu u neurotransmiterima. Liječenje se provodi izvana prema unutra, ali i iznutra prema van. Znanje se nalazi i u stručnoj osobi i u pacijentu/ici, jednako tako i odgovornost. Humanistički model dijeli na površno humanistički i istinski humanistički. U površno humanističkom se i dalje intenzivno koristi tehnologija kao u tehnokratskom, ali upakirano u ljubazne riječi, osmijeh, lijepo uređene rađaonice i slično. Pozitivna strana je da ljepota oko nas uzrokuje oslobađanje hormona endorfina koji olakšavaju porod i povezivanje.

U holističkom modelu se čovjek promatra kao energetski sustav koji je u stalnoj interakciji s ostalim energetskim sustavima oko sebe. Znanstvenu podlogu nalazi u kvantnoj fizici (valovi, čestice, energija). Autoritet je pacijent/ica, liječenje se provodi iznutra prema van, znanje i informacije su u pacijentu. Alopatska medicina se koristi kao ravnopravna i jednakovrijedna ostalim načinima liječenja (akupunktura, aromaterapija, homeopatija, terapija dodirom, reiki…).

Postmodernu primalju karakterizira sposobnost da se kreće između različitih modela i načina liječenja i iz svakog uzme nešto što je u datom trenutku primjereno. Tako će npr. postmoderna meksička primalja okrenuti dijete iz položaja zatkom nakon masaže, pola čaše piva za opuštanje, uz pomoć tradicionalne meksičke rebozo marame, koristiti medicinsku literaturu iz sva tri modela skrbi, koristiti se mailom i putovati i držati predavanja na međunarodnim primaljskim konferencijama.

Mislim da na taj način prilično dobro odgovara na pitanje zašto ne odbaciti sve iz alopatske medicine i što je to toliko privlačno modernim ženama u porodu kod kuće (holistički pristup vs. tehnokratski). Mislim da je kod nas u Hrvatskoj trenutno situacija da većina medicinskih djelatnika koje skrbe o ženama i djeci u rodilištima prakticira tehnokratski model skrbi, tu i tamo netko površno humanistički, na prste jedne ruke bi se moglo izbrojati one koji rade u istinski humanističkom modelu, a za holistički ne znam nikoga. 

Vrlo zanimljiva i ujedno deprimirajuća mi je bila jedna od završnih konstatacija Davis-Floyd - da način na koji će se porod odvijati i završiti u najvećoj mjeri ovisi o paradigmi liječnika. Paradigma primalje i žene nemaju ni približno tu težinu.

----------


## VedranaV

Zaboravila sam vrlo važnu karakteristiku holističkog modela skrbi - jedinstvo tijela, uma i duha.

----------


## BebaBeba

Cure moje ja bi dala svoj zaključak svega ovoga...
Dakle, mislim da ste sve po redu iznjele jako puno informacija, i isto tako mislim da odluka o porodu kod kuće ili u bolnici apsolutno mora biti pravo svake žene. Pod tim "svaka žena" mislim na žene s trudnoćom niskog rizika.
Poznata je i jasna stvar da obje opcije imaju svoje prednosti i mane ali glorificirati jedan odnosno pljuvati drugi način (o kojem god se radilo) je totalni odlazak u krajnost što mislim da je totalno krivo.
E sada druga stvar je to što u Hrvatskoj nažalost s obzirom na uvjete mogućnosti izbora nema, i svakako smatram da je neophodno na tome poraditi čim prije. Ali, s obzirom na naš sustav iskreno sumnjam da će do toga tako brzo doći.
Tako da - općenito gledano - izbor DA, kod nas u Hrvatskoj - u ovakvim uvjetima veliko NE.

----------


## BebaBeba

Zaboravih dodati - čak i kad bi u ovakvim uvjetima asistirani porod kod kuće i bio legaliziran, moj bi osobni izbor i dalje bio ne. Porod kod kuće meni je osobno divna stvar ali samo pod uvjetom da u slučaju nedaj Bože neke komplikacije znam da sam u sigurnim rukama i da ćemo moje dijete i ja biti pravilno zbrinuti u najkraćem mogućem roku.

----------


## pomikaki

> Tako da - općenito gledano - izbor DA, kod nas u Hrvatskoj - u ovakvim uvjetima veliko NE.


Taj zaključak - _da_, ali zapravo NE; ili _da_ za nekog u Nizozemskoj tko već ima pravo izbora, a NE za mene, meni je na uši izašao. Sori BebaBeba, meni je u redu da govoriš i odlučuješ za sebe, ali odakle pravo da se govori o cijeloj Hrvatskoj? Što ako netko u Hrvatskoj želi za sebe drugačiji zaključak?

----------


## Beti3

A što KONKRETNO napraviti pa da porod doma postane opcija, sigurna, legalna opcija i to tu. Da li se radi na tome, ali ne pričanjem. Tko je dovoljno uporan i stručno potkovan da zna od kuda i kako krenuti. Da li Roda? Da li ikoji porodničar podržava opciju poroda u kući? I da li bi stao iza te akcije? Vjerujem da ništa neće proći, ako nema dovoljno potpore babica i ginekologa. A naš glavni ginekolog mi se ne čini zagovaratelj kućnih poroda.

I mislim da je to danas, uz ovakvo zdravstvo, misija koja bi trajala duuugo, (čak i uz dobar PR.)

I, na kraju, mene je bilo strah dok sam gledala ovaj film iz linka od Anchi76 sa kućnim porodom i nisam mogla do kraja. Ali, to sam ja, sigurno je nekom drugom bio inspirativan.

----------


## BebaBeba

Mislim da si me draga krivo shvatila, a moguće da sam se nejasno izrazila  :Wink: 
Ja sam naglasila da je ovo MOJ zaključak koji se odnosi isključivo i samo na mene osobno! Nikako i ni u kojem slučaju nebih govorila o drugima jer kao što sam rekla svatko ima pravo na izbor  :Smile: 
Dakle JA mislim da je mogućnost izbora definitivno prava stvar ali JA SVOM porodu kod kuće u ovakvim uvjetima kažem veliko ne  :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

Meni nije jasno kako to da se na ovom forumu na kojem se izričio zabranjuje spominjanje protuzakonitih radnji promovira porod kod kuće uz asistenciju nekoga tko uopće nema i ne može imati radnu dozvolu za to??? Pa se onda događa da dvije mamice budu svojski izribane jer su se preko foruma dogovarale o presnimavanju crtića jer je to protuzakonito a u slučaju asistencije kod poroda se otvoreno priča. Prosvijetlite me što pogrešno shvaćam? Što da nešto na takvom porodu pođe ukrivo, tko snosi odgovornost? Ili svi peru ruke, osim žrtve naravno...
Druga stvar koja me čudi su priče o rađanjima naših baka.
Moja je baka rodila 8 puta, šesoro je preživjelo, dvoje je umrlo u porodu. Sad bih mogla slavodobitno reći - vidite, da je rađala u bolnici vjerojatno bi svi preživjeli... Ali neću to reći jer se situacija prije 60 godina jednostavno ne može preslikati na današnje doba. Jer da je moja baka, Bog joj daj duši lako, rođena 60 godina kasnije ona najvjerojatnije uopće ne bi bila 8 puta trudna. Nadalje ne bi do poroda radila na njivi, u vrtu, u staji, već bi 8 i više sati sjedila u uredu, tonus mišića bi joj bio sasvim drugačiji, vjerojatno bi nekoliko mjeseci morala čuvati trudnoću i završila bi s porodom u bolnici. Prema tome, moja baka s današnjim vremenom nema apsolutno nikave veze.
Meni nije cilj nadmudrivanje i bjesomučno dokazivanje da sam u pravu.
Jednostavno želim dati mali doprinos protiv zastrašivanja trudnica osobito onih koje su prvi puta trudne. Žao bi mi bilo da se netko "napelja" na korak zbog kojeg će možda požaliti.
Ako se porod kod kuće uz asistenciju ikada legalizira, onda će rodilja morati ili potpisati neki dokument da je upoznata s rizicima i/ili će morati debelo platiti svu potrebnu logistiku oko mogućeg hitnog prijama u bolnicu.

----------


## Beti3

*ljiljana*

----------


## Felix

> Ako se porod kod kuće uz asistenciju ikada legalizira, onda će rodilja morati ili potpisati neki dokument da je upoznata s rizicima i/ili će morati debelo platiti svu potrebnu logistiku oko mogućeg hitnog prijama u bolnicu.


???

zar mislis da zemljama u kojima je kucni porod legaliziran (dakle sve zapadne zemlje europe) zena treba nesto potpisivati o prihvacanju rizika? koliko ja znam, to nije istina. 

ako u zapadnim zemljama zdravstveno osiguranje uredno placa zeni da radja doma uz babicu ili da radja u kuci za porode s babicom (gdje nema lijecnika niti operacijske dvorane), i ne moraju apsolutno nista potpisivati, zasto bi to bilo tako jednog dana kad se u hrvatskoj napokon legalizira asistirani nebolnicki porod?

----------


## mamma Juanita

a valjda zato što se upušta u nešto suludo i van pameti pa onda nek plati :ironični:.

nego protupitanje: tko snosi odgovornost kada dijete ili majka pretrpi traumu ili pak umre *u bolnici*?
jer i to se događa, na žalost.

meni se čini da je odgovornost podijeljena, u smislu da roditelji uvijek snose bar dio odgovornosti za svoje odluke s kojima poslije žive (npr. rodit ću u toj bolnici ili rodit ću doma),
a dio odgovornosti snosi sustav - ako mu se s povjerenjem predamo u ruke.

----------


## Beti3

Kada dijete umre u toku poroda pa dogodilo se to još doma, na putu u rodilište ili u rodilištu nitko ne snosi PRAVNU odgovornost. Jednostavno ulazi u statistiku. Vlastiti primjer. 

E sad odgovornost roditelja? *mamma Juanita*, ako nisi to doživjela, onda bih te zamolila da pišeš misleći na osjećaje onih koji jesu. Da li možeš predvidjeti takav kraj, nakon savršeno normalne trudnoće, lako zanijete, bez ginekoloških problema, kod mlade i zdrave trudnice, pet dana prije termina? Možda jedino Nostradamus. 

Ali, tema o kućnim porodima nije tema o tragičnim porodima. Ionako je više od 95% ( ili još više?) poroda s divnim krajem.

----------


## mamma Juanita

... odgovornost sustava je tim veća ako te uvjerava (prisiljava) u smislu da su samo liječnici kompetentni odlučivati i
da je poželjno da odluke u potpunosti prepustimo njima.
vrlo je zanimljivo ovo što je nedavno rekla o tome dr. Robbie Davis-Floyd
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2834



> (7) Autoritet i odgovornost ima zdravstveni djelatnik, ne pacijent
> 
> U skladu sa svojom hijerarhijskom strukturom, tehnokratski model daje autoritet liječnicima, institucijama i njihovom osoblju. Očiti znakovi, kao što su titule i bijele kute, ukazuju na autoritet liječnika, koji može pojačati svoj status zadržavanjem informacija za sebe te upotrebom stručnog žargona koji pacijent ne može razumjeti. Kad je liječnik autoritet, pacijentu nedostaje odgovornost. Mnogi liječnici mogu vrlo lako prezentirati opciju kao rješenje, jednostavno odbijajući raspravljati o alternativama. U ovom scenariju, za pacijenta je najjednostavnije zanemariti osobne preferencije u korist liječnikovog izbora. U porođaju, jedan od najslikovitijih primjera liječnikovog izbora je položaj za operaciju (ležeći na leđima), koji je tako popularan među liječnicima, ne zato što je fiziološki smislen, već zato što im omogućuje da prate porođaje stojećki, s otvorenim prostorom za manevriranje. Znamo jako dobro da taj položaj komplicira porođaj, ali mnogi dobri fiziološki razlozi da se ženama dozvoli rađanje u uspravnim položajima (koji uključuju bolju opskrbu djeteta krvlju i kisikom, učinkovitije tiskanje, širi otvor zdjelice) manje su važni većini liječnika nego njihova udobnost, praktičnost i status. Na Zapadu, «gore» znači dobro, a «dolje» znači loše: osoba koja je «na vrhu» ima status i  moć,  i rijetko se toga odriče za dobrobit rodilje i djeteta. Prepuštanje autoriteta i odgovornosti liječnicima i bolnicama je mač s dvije oštrice. Iako medicinsko osoblje ima moć davanja naredbi pacijentima, uspostavljanja institucionalnih politika i procedura, ono može biti,_ i često jest, smatrano odgovornim za smrtne slučajeve i ishode koje nijedan smrtnik ne bi mogao spriječiti. Porast broja tužbi protiv porodničara u prošla dva desetljeća dokazuje da su građani okrenuli ovo načelo tehnokratskog modela protiv njegovih zagovornika._


što se baka tiče, da druga su vremena.
tijela i fiziologija se nisu nešto bitno promijenile, međutim danas se drugačije živi što ima svoje i dobre i loše strane.
ovo pozivanje na bake ja nekako doživljavam kao podsjetnik na ne tako daleko vrijeme (prije cca pola stoljeća)
do kojeg je porod bio van bolnica.
nije da se nisu događale tragedije, ali ako pogledaš širu sliku, što je tih niti sto godina u usporedbi sa cijelom povješću
čovječanstva...a nije da je najviše ljudi u povijesti izgubilo glavu od poroda ili na porodu.


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1936



> Jedno antropološko istraživanje je pokazalo da je najvažnija razlika između suvremenih žena i njihovih plemenskih predaka u tome što plemenske kulture, i u prošlosti i danas, ne gaje nepovjerenje i strah u sposobnost ženskog tijela da se nosi s porodom te na porod gledaju kao na jedan prirodni proces. Takve kulture nikada nisu vjerovale da bi život trebao biti bez ikakve neugode i boli. Danas to nije tako; vjeruje se da moramo biti sposobni oblikovati svoju okolinu i svoj život kako bismo izbjegli bol pa čak i smrt. Strah je normalan čovjekov odgovor na nepoznato, osobito kada postoji mogućnost povrede ili smrti. Međutim, razina straha i tjeskobe koju su žene u davnini osjećale pri porodu,  vjerojatno nije bila ni približno toliko velika kao ona koju su osjećale žene u prljavim i bolestima prepunim gradovima Europe od srednjega vijeka do početka industrijske revolucije. Također, prilično je izvjesno da nije bila ni nalik tjeskobi i strahu kojega imaju mnoge suvremene žene, povlaštene time što imaju udoban i siguran život, ali noseći i dalje nasljeđe prošlosti: vjeru da je porod preopasan i previše bolan da bi se izdržao bez medicinske intervencije.
> 
> Stav žene prema vlastitom tijelu i načinima na koje ono funkcionira, kao i stavovi ljudi koji ju okružuju (osobito stavovi zdravstvenih djelatnika), utjecali su na načine na koje žene danas rađaju u tolikoj mjeri da porod jako malo nalikuje prirodnom i normalnom procesu. Suvremeni pristup koji pokušava porod kontrolirati, «dirigirati» ga i ubrzavati, antiteza je pristupu koji ima povjerenje u ženu, njezino tijelo i normalan porod.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kada dijete umre u toku poroda pa dogodilo se to još doma, na putu u rodilište ili u rodilištu nitko ne snosi PRAVNU odgovornost. Jednostavno ulazi u statistiku. Vlastiti primjer. 
> 
> E sad odgovornost roditelja? *mamma Juanita*, ako nisi to doživjela, onda bih te zamolila da pišeš misleći na osjećaje onih koji jesu. Da li možeš predvidjeti takav kraj, nakon savršeno normalne trudnoće, lako zanijete, bez ginekoloških problema, kod mlade i zdrave trudnice, pet dana prije termina? Možda jedino Nostradamus.


Beti, oprosti ako su te moje riječi povrijedile, nije mi bila namjera i suosjećam s tvojim gubitkom i boli...
život ne možemo sasvim kontrolirati i neke stvari su jednostavno neizbježne, i onda kada napravimo sve da do njih ne dođe.
i za to nitko ne treba kriviti nikoga.
kad kažem odgovornost, ne mislim krivnja, velika je razlika u tome.
a tebi želim da što prije zaliječiš rane :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ali, tema o kućnim porodima nije tema o tragičnim porodima. Ionako je više od 95% ( ili još više?) poroda s divnim krajem.


evo ja prva bih se s tobom složila i rado odmaknula od isključivo tragičnih priča,
ali očito da je strah od poroda u društvu tako jak pa se stalno na to vraćamo.

----------


## lunja

> Ako se porod kod kuće uz asistenciju ikada legalizira, onda će rodilja morati ili potpisati neki dokument da je upoznata s rizicima i/ili će morati debelo platiti svu potrebnu logistiku oko mogućeg hitnog prijama u bolnicu.


U Nizozemskoj se porod u bolnici bez medicinskih indikacija placa (samo odredjeni dio troskova). Kucni ne.

----------


## Saradadevii

> oslanjanje na unutarnji glas misao je vodilja koja se provlači i kroz porod i kroz trudnoću.
> ako ćeš ga slušati kod poroda, zašto ga ne poslušala i kroz trudnoću?
> ako ćemo sve prirodno, onda ajmo prirodno do kraja - bez uzv, bez vaginalnih pregleda, bez testova na šećer itd itd


Vedrana je vjerno prenijela, u svojem prethodnom postu, ideje americke antropologinje Robbie Davis-Floyd koje ti mogu pojasniti ovu dilemu.

Ne radi se o tome da postoji nekakav unutarnji glas koji se slijedi, nego da postoji citav niz drugih pokazatelja, osim tehnike, koji se provlace kao signalizatori stanja (i blagostanja) kroz trudnocu i porod, kao i uostaom kroz cijeli zivot. Samo u tehnokratskom modelu maternalne skrbi, tehnika je najvaznija i neophodna. 
Detaljniji opis tehnokratskog modela mozete procitati na http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2834

A u sljedecih tjedan-dva, moci cete procitati i o humanistickom i holistickoj paradigmi.

I nije neuobicajeno da zene koje zive zivot blize toj holisticnoj paradigmi provedu trudnocu bez uobicajenih pregleda, ukljucujuci ultrazvuk.

----------


## mamma Juanita

stalno mi se čini da nisam dovoljno jasna...

ono što sam htjela reći je da se neke tragedije dogode jer je tako jednostavno u prirodi,
većinu ne zakači ali nekoga ipak..
a neke tragedije se dogode jer se ne intervenira na vrijeme ili se intervenira na neprikladan način.
ali zašto se kod PKK a priori često smatra da će se dogoditi ovo drugo kada praksa to ne potvrđuje,
kada je normalno da žena doma uz primalju (u zemljama gdje je PKK prisutan) ima kontinuiranu, punu skrb,
 a ona u bolnici vrlo često sama leži uz vrlo nesavršenu ctg mašinu koju povremeno netko vrlo subjektivno očitava 
(jedna studija je pokazala da su tolika odstupanja prilikom iščitavanja ctg nalaza da je njegova upotreba, za razliku od uzv-a, de facto besmislena)?

----------


## Saradadevii

Ali na kraju, ni tehnika ni holizam nisu garancija za bilo sto.
Garancije nema.

----------


## mamma Juanita

to je nešto sa čim se čovjek današnjice tako teško miri, 
ali upravo je tako.

----------


## ina33

Ajme, opet smo na tim rečenicama koje, po meni, sve relativiziraju... Ja to ne kužim. Nitko ne traži garancije, niti se s tim teško pomiriti, bilo jučer, bilo danas, bilo sutra. Traži se što sigurnija stvar ili relativno sigurna stvar (uvijek će bit zezova, nesreća, viših sila, liječničkih pogrešaka itd.).

----------


## MamaRibice

Mozda ja krivo iscitavam sve ovo napisano, ali imam dojam da je vecina za mogucnost izbora, ali smatra da je kucni porod totalna ludost  :Smile: 
Studije su pokazale da su niskorizicni kucni porodi jednako sigurni kao i niskorizicni bolnicki porodi. (Npr. nizozemska studija (A. de Jong) je usporedila 529.688 niskorizicnih poroda (sa 321.307 zapocetih kucnih poroda). Kanadska studija (P.Janssen) je usporedila ~ 2.800 kucnih, ~4.700 bolnickih sa prisustvom primalje i ~5.300 bolnickih sa prisustvom lijecnika.)

Prihvacamo rizik uobicajenih bolnickih poroda sa nepotrebnim zahvatima i intervencijama koje cesto vode do daljnjih komplikacija (a takvo je trenutno stanje kod nas) jer smo, ako (zbog toga) i nesto krene krivo, na mjestu gdje nam mogu pomoci. 
Ali ne prihvacamo porod bez nepotrebnog uplitanja sa prisutnom strucnom osobom (1:1), upoznatom sa tijekom cijele trudnoce, sa potrebnom opremom i iskustvom. Jer nije sigurno  :Smile: 

I opet se vracam na razlicitost – da, razliciti smo, sa razlicitim potrebama i stavovima, nacinima zivota, pogledima na svijet. I nije svakome zelja kucni porod niti bi on svima odgovarao i bio bolja i sigurnija opcija. Ali isto tako moze za nekoga kucni porod biti daleko sigurniji i bolja opcija nego bolnicki.  :Love:

----------


## n.grace

> a ona u bolnici vrlo često sama leži uz vrlo nesavršenu ctg mašinu koju povremeno netko vrlo subjektivno očitava 
> (jedna studija je pokazala da su tolika odstupanja prilikom iščitavanja ctg nalaza da je njegova upotreba, za razliku od uzv-a, de facto besmislena)?


Ne razumijem se u te stvari, ali sam čula za neke slučajeve kad je upravo ctg spasio bebi život, možda i majci, ne znam više.
Kakva odstupanja? U očitavanju jačine trudova? Koja je to studija? Voljela bih pročitati.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

pročitaj priču s poroda, zove se jedna muška jedna  ženska priča pa će ti bit jasno.  također znanstveno je dokazano da rutinsku ctg ne poboljšava ishode poroda ni za majku ni za dijete nego samo povećava broj intervencija i CR-a.  

ali ona isprintana trakica je fakat lijepa i izgleda super u kartonu :/

----------


## dorotea24

možda je ctg mašina nesavršena, ali vrlo jasno i nedvosmisleno može pokazati neke stvari. možda se ta pogrešna tumačenja odnose na nekakve nijanse ili granične slučajeve.

ustvari meni bi zaista bilo normalno da žena ima mogućnost roditi u svojoj kući uz prisustvo neke stručne osobe kao što je uostalom i vani normalno. ja bih se osobno vrlo teško odlučila na taj čin s obzirom na moja iskustva, ali izbor treba postojati. kao što je netko rekao tu bi se dalo i uštedjeti u zdravstvu samo koliko bi koštalo uvođenje takvog sustava i logistike?

----------


## cvijeta73

> I nije neuobicajeno da zene koje zive zivot blize toj holisticnoj paradigmi provedu trudnocu bez uobicajenih pregleda, ukljucujuci ultrazvuk.


pa nije neuobičajeno ni da čovjek dosvoje smrti nikad ne kroči u doktorsku ordinaciju.

evo, znam jedan slučaj iz svoje bliže okoline gdje su mu morali otvoriti karton kad je umro, u poznim godinama. i to poginuo.  :Grin: 

zašto se uporno negira činjenica da je danas smrt rodilje i smrt bebe puno rijeđa nego prije? nego npr u državi siera leone? 
zašto su oni, koji nisu naviknuti na tehnologiju i ovaj opisani tehnokratski model medicine, toliko odvojili um i tijelo (kako stoji u tekstu) da taj um više ne može doprijeti do signala tijela?

mamaju, potpisujem te u ovoj tvojoj tvrdnji da mi se stalno čini da se ne razumijemo.
ne radi se o tome da se PKK apriori povezuje s tragedijom. ne, uopće. radi se o onim malim postocima gdje intervencije - pomažu.
radi se o tome da ti mali postoci negdje trebaju biti navedeni - kao rizici.
kao što su navedeni rizici dripa, epiduralne, carskog reza, ctg-a, ultrazvuka itd itd.

saradevi, jel te žene budu svjesne i položaja bebe? kao jedna od komplikacija koja ne možemo reći da je rijetka, može završiti tragično, a u principu može biti i bezazlena ako se na vrijeme uoči pregledom?

----------


## blackberry

i ja sam prije navela taj link...baš mi je super, jer su medicinari i ne provlači se ta duhovnost ili štogod smeta većini. nego su navedeni čisto praktični i realni razlozi zbog kojih su se odlučili na kućni.

a *ljiljana* ovo o potpisivanju o preuzimanju odgovornosti...mislim da onima koji se odluče na porod kod kuće ne bi niti bilo teško potpisati. na kraju krajeva, na prijemu u bolnicu potpisujem da će se svi zahvati na meni odraditi uz mou suglasnost, i na moju odgovornost na kraju, zar ne?  ili će netko osim mene, također potpisati neki obrazac kojime preuzima svoju odgovornost, ukoliko nešto procijeni krivo? e to bi bilo zanimlivo. a najzanimljivije je što većina niti ne zna što potpisuje...
na kraju sam ionako sama odgovorna....sad je stvar, po meni, samo gdje se ti osobno osjećaš sigurnije, kući ili u bolnici. mislim da je to ipak individualno. a o sigurnosti govore studije same za sebe.
a što se tiče promocije....pa ne znam je li ovo promocija...još uvijek nema prava na izbor, pa ipak miriše samo na borbu za to pravo.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

dorotea, evo ti odgovora koliko bi uštedilo:  http://birthpeeps.blogspot.com/2010/...ar-change.html

----------


## cvijeta73

ajte molim vas, nećemo pretjerivat, sad me već i strah da će porod kući postati norma, a u bolnici iznimka  :Grin: 
ovo je za dancin link.
neka vama kuće, a neka meni naše lijepo uređene nove riječke rađaone  :Grin: 

ne da će mi trebati, al ipak nikad se ne zna.

----------


## dorotea24

> dorotea, evo ti odgovora koliko bi uštedilo:  http://birthpeeps.blogspot.com/2010/...ar-change.html


nisam pitala koliko bi uštedilo nego koliko bi koštalo :Grin: no nebitno je zapravo.
zanima me samo zašto se porod kod kuće ne uvede kod nas? jel uvođenje sistema preskupo ili ne postoji kritična masa koja bi to prakticirala ili neki treći razlog?

----------


## Anamorci

> ali ona isprintana trakica je fakat lijepa i izgleda super u kartonu :/


Da, baš je to razlog zbog kojeg trudnice idu na CTG  :Confused: 

Ako zagovornice PPK žele normalnu raspravu bez tenzija i osuđivanja, kakva se čini mi se ovdje uspješno vodi vec 9 stranica, onda su ovakvi komentari s visoka ne samo potpuno nepotrebni nego i kontraproduktivni za postizanje vašeg cilja.

----------


## MamaRibice

> možda je ctg mašina nesavršena, ali vrlo jasno i nedvosmisleno može pokazati neke stvari. možda se ta pogrešna tumačenja odnose na nekakve nijanse ili granične slučajeve.


Primalje kod kucnih poroda koriste mobilni CTG. Ne cesto, ali ako rodilja bas zeli, zasto ne.

----------


## MamaRibice

> radi se o onim malim postocima gdje intervencije - pomažu.


A sto je sa intervencijama koje odmazu? Njih prihvacamo jer se to kod nas tako radi?

I kod kucnih poroda primalje imaju dosta mogucnosti za intervencije. Ako se prica opcenito o intervencijama. Ako pricamo o carskom, naravno, tu mogucnost nema. Ali samim pristupom porodu nastoji smanjiti mogucnost potrebe za carskim.

----------


## MamaRibice

I samo bih htjela naglasiti da nisam izricito za jednu varijantu i protiv druge (kao svoj izbor poroda). Ali kad mi se nesto bas zabrani imam potrebu to malo zesce braniti i zagovarati  :Wink:

----------


## Beti3

danci-krmed , isprintana trakica je stvarno lijepa, ali nije ti palo na pamet da je možda i korisna, jer mama mirno odrađuje porod  znajući da srce njenog djeteta i dalje živahno kuca, a nije stalo kao jednom prije. :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

probat ću odgovoriti koliko stignem.



> zašto se uporno negira činjenica da je danas smrt rodilje i smrt bebe puno rijeđa nego prije? nego npr u državi siera leone? 
> zašto su oni, koji nisu naviknuti na tehnologiju i ovaj opisani tehnokratski model medicine, toliko odvojili um i tijelo (kako stoji u tekstu) da taj um više ne može doprijeti do signala tijela?
> mamaju, potpisujem te u ovoj tvojoj tvrdnji da mi se stalno čini da se ne razumijemo.
> ne radi se o tome da se PKK apriori povezuje s tragedijom. ne, uopće. radi se o onim malim postocima gdje intervencije - pomažu.
> radi se o tome da ti mali postoci negdje trebaju biti navedeni - kao rizici.
> kao što su navedeni rizici dripa, epiduralne, carskog reza, ctg-a, ultrazvuka itd itd.
> 
> saradevi, jel te žene budu svjesne i položaja bebe? kao jedna od komplikacija koja ne možemo reći da je rijetka, može završiti tragično, a u principu može biti i bezazlena ako se na vrijeme uoči pregledom?


ne ignorira se, otkud to? na ovo drugo pitanje bi se mogli cijeli eseji napisati, a mislim da je barem dijelom objašnjeno već u samom tekstu.
zapravo holistički pristup bi bio onaj koji kombinira nekakav neinterventni pristup s blagodatima današnje tehnologije *kada je ona nužna*.
ovo je neka moja brzinska interpretacija, ali tako doživljavam sve ove najpoznatije zagovornike prirodnog pristupa porodu.
dakle pKK uopće ne isključuje ovo drugo.
babice koje dolaza na PKK vrlo dobro znaju gdje je granica, vrlo dobro "skeniraju" problem na vrijeme i u praksi se
kod asistiranih PKK ne događaju nikakve tragedije zato što se 
nije reagiralo na vrijeme.
jednostavno, ne čeka se toliko dugo kao što bi se čekalo u bolnici-ako postoji sumnja da nešto nije u redu.
i opet-primjer Nizozemske.
s druge strane, opreznijom upotrebom tehnologije se
izbjegavaju intervencije koje tako lako naprave problem tj.onu "kaskadu intervencija"
kod koje se dogodi domino efekt zbog pretjerane interventnosti i/ili tehnologije) a da bi se preveniralo.
pročitaj pliz onaj intervju s beatrijs Smulders, ona tamo dosta jasno objašnjava na koji način funkcionira njihov sistem u kojem postoji suradnja 
između samostalnih babica i rodilišta.

i naravno da žene koje prate trudnoću budu svjesne položaja bebe,
babice koje se ne koriste isključivo tehnologijom vrlo dobro znaju opipati i prepoznati položaj djeteta,
a još kad bi se UZV koristio onda kad je i najkorisniji-pred kraj trudnoće- još bi manja bila šansa za "iznenađenjima".

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ajme, opet smo na tim rečenicama koje, po meni, sve relativiziraju... Ja to ne kužim. Nitko ne traži garancije, niti se s tim teško pomiriti, bilo jučer, bilo danas, bilo sutra. Traži se što sigurnija stvar ili relativno sigurna stvar (uvijek će bit zezova, nesreća, viših sila, liječničkih pogrešaka itd.).


ma nije relativiziranje,
samo pokušaj da se prestane sve tragedije trpat u isti koš,
jer uvijek će biti onih koje se ne mogu spriječiti,
ni u bolnici ni kod kuće,
a tako je lako nakačit takvoj tragediji kao razlog to što žena nije bila u bolnici,
a ako se dogodi u bolnici, e onda je to viša sila.

jer se a priori* pretpostavlja* nešto što ne stoji,
što brojke opovrgavaju.

evo već sam napisala, ne znam trenutno kako bolje objasniti:




> ono što sam htjela reći je da se neke tragedije dogode jer je tako jednostavno u prirodi,
> većinu ne zakači ali nekoga ipak..
> a neke tragedije se dogode jer se ne intervenira na vrijeme ili se intervenira na neprikladan način.
> ali zašto se kod PKK a priori često smatra da će se dogoditi ovo drugo kada praksa to ne potvrđuje,
> kada je normalno da žena doma uz primalju (u zemljama gdje je PKK prisutan) ima kontinuiranu, punu skrb,
> a ona u bolnici vrlo često sama leži uz vrlo nesavršenu ctg mašinu koju povremeno netko vrlo subjektivno očitava 
> (jedna studija je pokazala da su tolika odstupanja prilikom iščitavanja ctg nalaza da je njegova upotreba, za razliku od uzv-a, de facto besmislena)?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ne razumijem se u te stvari, ali sam čula za neke slučajeve kad je upravo ctg spasio bebi život, možda i majci, ne znam više.
> Kakva odstupanja? U očitavanju jačine trudova? Koja je to studija? Voljela bih pročitati.


ovo dolje je link na studiju.
 The Cochrane Library je inače najrespektabilnija medicinska biblioteka danas.



> The Cochrane Library is a collection of databases in medicine and other healthcare specialties provided by the Cochrane Collaboration and other organisations. At its core is the collection of Cochrane Reviews, a database of systematic reviews and meta-analyses which summarize and interpret the results of medical research. The Cochrane Library aims to make the results of well-conducted controlled trials readily available and is a key resource in evidence-based medicine.is a collection of databases in medicine and other healthcare specialties provided by the Cochrane Collaboration and other organisations. At its core is the collection of Cochrane Reviews, a database of systematic reviews and meta-analyses which summarize and interpret the results of medical research. The Cochrane Library aims to make the results of well-conducted controlled trials readily available and is a key resource in evidence-based medicine.


Continuous cardiotocography (CTG) as a form of electronic fetal monitoring (EFM) for fetal assessment during labour[/B]




> Main results
> Twelve trials were included (over 37,000 women); only two were high quality. Compared to intermittent auscultation, continuous cardiotocography showed no significant difference in overall perinatal death rate (relative risk (RR) 0.85, 95% confidence interval (CI) 0.59 to 1.23, n = 33,513, 11 trials), but was associated with a halving of neonatal seizures (RR 0.50, 95% CI 0.31 to 0.80, n = 32,386, nine trials) although no significant difference was detected in cerebral palsy (RR 1.74, 95% CI 0.97 to 3.11, n = 13,252, two trials). There was a significant increase in caesarean sections associated with continuous cardiotocography (RR 1.66, 95% CI 1.30 to 2.13, n =18,761, 10 trials). Women were also more likely to have an instrumental vaginal birth (RR 1.16, 95% CI 1.01 to 1.32, n = 18,151, nine trials). Data for subgroups of low-risk, high-risk, preterm pregnancies and high quality trials were consistent with overall results. Access to fetal blood sampling did not appear to influence the difference in neonatal seizures nor any other prespecified outcome.
> 
> Authors' conclusions
> Continuous cardiotocography during labour is associated with a reduction in neonatal seizures, but no significant differences in cerebral palsy, infant mortality or other standard measures of neonatal well-being. However, continuous cardiotocography was associated with an increase in caesarean sections and instrumental vaginal births. The real challenge is how best to convey this uncertainty to women to enable them to make an informed choice without compromising the normality of labour.

----------


## mamma Juanita

iz priručnika _Intrapartum care of healthy women and 
their babies during childbirth_
NICE, National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence,
dakle vrlo mainstream britanske zdravstvene ustanove:

http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf...lGuideline.pdf




> 'women who plan to give birth at home or in a midwife-led unit there is a _higher likelihood of a normal birth_' 
> 
> 'Women should have the opportunity to make informed decisions about their care 
> and any treatment needed.' 
> 
> 'Good communication between healthcare professionals and the woman and her 
> family is essential. It should be supported by the provision of evidence-based 
> written information tailored to the needs of the individual woman. Care and 
> information should be appropriate to the woman'

----------


## cvijeta73

> a neke tragedije se dogode jer se ne intervenira na vrijeme ili se intervenira na neprikladan način.


ne znam, meni ova dva potonja uzroka tragedije, izgledaju kao nešto što se može, i mora spriječiti.  :Undecided: 
i neprikladne intervencije i ne intervencije na vrijeme.

----------


## pomikaki

> kao što je netko rekao tu bi se dalo i uštedjeti u zdravstvu samo koliko bi koštalo uvođenje takvog sustava i logistike?


Ajde dorothea, tebe ću pitati, koliko se sjećam ti si liječnica. Po tvojoj procjeni, koju bi sve logistiku trebalo uvesti?
Dakle trebaju nam babice - trebalo bi dio njih proći neko doškolovanje, ali čini mi se da nije potrebno puno - one već imaju poprilično iskustva, i one koje bi to radile vjerojatno su i zainteresirane za prirodan pristup porodu.
Zatim, treba nam logistika za transport do bolnice i hitnu operaciju ukoliko se pojave komplikacije. To valjda imamo: imamo vozila hitne pomoći, i rodilišta u kojima uvijek postoje dežurstva.
Koje bi još promjene trebalo uvesti?

----------


## cvijeta73

koliko se ja sjećam, dorotea je profesorica u glazbenoj školi  :Grin: 

sad kad ispadne nešto sasvim deseto  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

ups  :Embarassed: 
ja sam je zapamtila s neke rasprave gdje je branila liječničke boje
ako sam u krivu, sori, ali može mi odgovoriti netko drugi tko je te struke

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ne znam, meni ova dva potonja uzroka tragedije, izgledaju kao nešto što se može, i mora spriječiti. 
> i neprikladne intervencije i ne intervencije na vrijeme.


slažem se.
i prečesto se događa baš u bolnici.
kad je asistirani PKK, onda se pomno prati što se zbiva
 i ne čeka se 5 do 12.

----------


## mamma Juanita

bdw, u zemljama gdje je omogućen asistirani PKK,
postotak im je svejedno vrlo nizak, par posto,
s izuzetkom Nizozemske (oko 30%, ovisi o periodu).

ali zato dobar dio žena odabire centre (kuće) za porode
koje vode isključivo babice (za razliku od privatnih rodilišta).
zar ne bi bilo lijepo da imamo i tako nešto u Hr...

----------


## ina33

Meni osobno bi to bilo vrlo OK, mislim da bi bilo svugdje ljepše - i u bolnicama, manji bi bio pritisak. Mislim da nije uopće problem krajnjeg cilja, nego "marketinga krajnjeg cilja".

----------


## mamma Juanita

da malo argumentiram zašto mislim da se prečesto u bolnici ne intervenira na vrijeme:
u slučajevima recimo kada se odgađa carski rez, nakon "što se sve drugo isprobalo".
to najčešće znači forsiranje vaginalnog poroda medikamentima i instrumentima,
a to je zasigurno najopasnija opcija za dijete.
ako si već u žrvnju nekih postupaka koji usporavaju il izaustave porod,
onda bi bilo daleko sigurnije i mudrije jednostavno završit takav porod carskim rezom
odmah, a ne nakon sati maltretiranja i podizanja rizika.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni osobno bi to bilo vrlo OK, mislim da bi bilo svugdje ljepše - i u bolnicama, manji bi bio pritisak. Mislim da nije uopće problem krajnjeg cilja, nego "marketinga krajnjeg cilja".


skužila sam ina što tebe muči.
ovaj topic možda posluži tome da se bolje sporazumijemo..valjda  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

mamaju, a kako objašnjavaš da nizozemska ima najlošije statistike u europi što se tiče perinatalne i maternalne smrtnosti?
možda nije povezano, ali što bi mogao biti drugi uzrok u zemlji tako visokog standarda?

----------


## ina33

> skužila sam ina što tebe muči.
> ovaj topic možda posluži tome da se bolje sporazumijemo..valjda


A možda i uvažiš/te neke argumente ili modificirate samo taj marketing pa vam bude lakše prodavat vašu ideju, nikad se ne zna. Doduše, ako je ovako išlo i na drugim tržištima, pa je baš ovaj marketing ispravan put... to je onda tako da se ne izmišljaju tople vode.

----------


## mamma Juanita

uh ina, ovako ispada kao da mi nešto prodajemo(maglu valjda),
 a ne da se borimo za poboljšanje sustava za sve nas :/
no dobro, možeš i tako gledati.
ali malo mi se bez veze stalno vraćati na istu stvar,
ako se vratiš koju stranicu ranije,
već sam argumentirala zašto i kako se Roda zalaže,
mogu jedino ponavljat ili kopirat što sam već rekla, kao i ti,
a to mi nema baš smisla.

cvijeta,
budem ti odgovorila na ovo kasnije, večeras vjerojatno, sumnjam da ću sad stić.
ali nema NL najlošije statistike u EU, sigurno.
već smo negdje o tome diskutirali, daj mi vremena da izvučem.

----------


## ina33

Ja ne mislim pod prodaja ništa pejorativno - svi se mi, svaki dan, prodajemo - sebe, svoje ideje itd. Ali, to je već off topic. Stalno vraćanje na istu stvar - zafrkano je, ali što se može, i to je "dio tog posla", i vjerujem da pridonosi poboljšanju, jer tu postoje te stvari koje neke od nas muče, pa zašto bi inače stalno ab ovo drvili o toj temi.

----------


## mamma Juanita

sve ok  :Smile: 

ali ne kupujem ti baš ovo prodaji  :Grin: ,
drugačije to vidim, ali da ne skrećem puno  :Wink:  ...

----------


## cvijeta73

evo, našla sam što tvrdi njihovo ministarstvo zdravstva, ova zadnja mi je baš neobično draga opaska. interesantno da tu ni ne spominju mogućnost da im je perinatalna skrb - neodgovarajuća. u ovom članku ipak stoji - upitnik. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19192585




> A relatively high smoking rate during pregnancy among Dutch women.
>  
> • A relatively high average age of Dutch mothers.
>  
> • A relatively high rate of multiple births, partly caused by fertility treatments.





> • A relatively high number of foreign mothers of non-western origin.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Don't blame it on home births

budem poslije prokomentirala

----------


## VedranaV

Vezano uz isticanje prednosti poroda kod kuće i isticanje rizika u bolnici - ako smo u kulturi u kojoj se porod u bolnici percipira kao siguran porod i odgovoran izbor, a porod kod kuće kao opasan porod i neodgovoran izbor, mislim da će svaka kritika takve percepcije jako bosti, kakva god bila i koliko god bila utemeljena na znanosti. Ne vidim kako se to može napraviti na način koji ne bode. Kao kad su se žene borile za pravo glasa, otpor i kritike prema tom pokretu su bili stvarno fascinantnih razmjera. A ovo je tema koja ide do same srži žena, pretpostavljam da svaka od nas želi roditi najsigurnije što može, i zbog sebe i zbog djeteta koje nosi.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> *babice koje dolaza na PKK vrlo dobro znaju gdje je granica, vrlo dobro "skeniraju" problem na vrijeme i u praksi se
> kod asistiranih PKK ne događaju nikakve tragedije zato što se 
> nije reagiralo na vrijeme.
> jednostavno, ne čeka se toliko dugo kao što bi se čekalo u bolnici-ako postoji sumnja da nešto nije u redu.*





> *kad je asistirani PKK, onda se pomno prati što se zbiva
>  i ne čeka se 5 do 12.*


Jesi sigurna u ovo citirano? Zvuči mi kao generalizacija.


http://dearhenryaugust.blogspot.com/...first-day.html

http://hyenacart.com/clearhillshoney...hp?c=0&p=31694

Radilo se o asistiranim porodima kod kuće.

----------


## ljiljan@

> zašto se uporno negira činjenica da je danas smrt rodilje i smrt bebe puno rijeđa nego prije? nego npr u državi siera leone?


I osim toga smrtnost pri porodu je manja u Hr nego u Njemačkoj. Možda ima veze s time da broj carskih rezova ima veći udio u Hr nego u Njemačkoj. Jer u Njemačkoj nije samo tako dobiti kirurga za porod. Tamo novac i cijena koštanja imaju zadnju riječ.
Zao cure moje, koristite sve blagodeti zaostataka socijalizma dok još možete. Jer gledajte, ne postoji nijedan doktor koji će sa sto postotnom sigurnošću reći da porod treba dovršii na neki određeni način. Ali, ako ocijeni da ima indikacija za carski, on nema ograničenja u pogledu financija - kod nas. U Njemačkoj ima.

A glede osoba koje se reklamiraju na ovom forumu za asistenciju kod poroda - taj mi fenomen zaista nije jasan. U bolnici se za smrt rodilje i/ili djeteta odgovara; ja sad neću odmjeravati koliko je (ne)pravedna kazna, to je stvar suda, ali ipak odgovornost postoji. Što da nelegalnoj "primalji" nešto pođe ukrivo? Pred zakonom kriva nije (jer svakome se može dogoditi da nenamjerno rodi kod kuće i tu je teško bilo što dokazati); ali da li bi joj savjest bila oprana činjenicom da se to moglo dogoditi i u bolnici? Ne bi nikada posumnjala u ispravnost svog čina? Ne razumijem takvu vrstu odlučnosti.

----------


## BebaBeba

Misliš na doule? Pa hmm mislim da je to ista stvar kao da je s tobom u rađaoni muž, mama il netko drugi tebi drag, ja doule shvaćam kao osobe koje rodilji pružaju moralnu pomoć.. Onda po tome tebi nije jasno ni zašto je nekome muž na porodu?

----------


## BebaBeba

tj da ne ispadne kao da provociram - koliko sam ja shvatila doula nema funkciju primalje nego samo "društva"  :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

Pa ne bi mi muž izveo hitni carski da mi recimo pukne maternica u porodu...
Skočio bi liječnik...
Onom tko ima pola sata do bolnice...puno prekasno

----------


## BebaBeba

istina je, mislim da zenama koje su u takvoj situaciji nije preporucljiv kucni porod, al opet necemo generalizirat, izbor je na pojedincu  :Wink:

----------


## dorotea24

> Ajde dorothea, tebe ću pitati, koliko se sjećam ti si liječnica. Po tvojoj procjeni, koju bi sve logistiku trebalo uvesti?
> Dakle trebaju nam babice - trebalo bi dio njih proći neko doškolovanje, ali čini mi se da nije potrebno puno - one već imaju poprilično iskustva, i one koje bi to radile vjerojatno su i zainteresirane za prirodan pristup porodu.
> Zatim, treba nam logistika za transport do bolnice i hitnu operaciju ukoliko se pojave komplikacije. To valjda imamo: imamo vozila hitne pomoći, i rodilišta u kojima uvijek postoje dežurstva.
> Koje bi još promjene trebalo uvesti?


nisam ja liječnica, ali ako sam branila liječnike, branila sam ih sa razlogom :Grin:  poštujem sve struke osim onih inkasatorskih, ali to je druga tema :Grin: 

ma ne ozbiljno.....evo nikako da mi netko odgovori zašto se koči uvođenje poroda kod kuće u hrvatskoj. ili barem otvaranje kuća za porode.
a ovako nedoktorski da ti odgovorim na pitanje, poznavajući našu birokraciju tu bi bilo potrebno brdo papirologije, dozvola, prilagođavanja diploma. koliko znam vozila hitnih pomoći imamo prilično malo, odnosno uvijek ih fali i tako.....

----------


## ljiljan@

> istina je, mislim da zenama koje su u takvoj situaciji nije preporucljiv kucni porod, al opet necemo generalizirat, izbor je na pojedincu


Pazi BebaBeba, ni po čemu žena ne može predvidjeti takvu situaciju. To se jednostavno dogodi. Dogodilo se mojoj nećakinji. Normalna trudnoća, druga po redu, normalno krenuo porod, a završilo je tako da su joj spašavali život. Sekunde su bile u pitanju. Meni je drago da je moja nećakinja živa i da dvoje dječice ima majku.

----------


## BebaBeba

je je al pod ovim "u takvoj situaciji" sam mislila na rizične trudnoće ne niskorizične. Naravno da su komplikacije moguće pri porodu u obje!

----------


## VedranaV

Dorotea, kuće za porode i porodi kod kuće su vani pod ingerencijom primalja, i to primalja koje imaju visoko obrazovanje. Kod nas je taj nivo obrazovanja primalja ukinut 1987. One traže ponovno uvođenje već godinama, no to trebaju odobriti liječnici i rezultat je ovaj koji imamo - naše primalje nemaju visoko obrazovanje, nema studija koji bi im to omogućio. S ulaskom u EU će se morati uskladiti kompetencije i nivo obrazovanja pa će primalje konačno opet dobiti mogućnost visokog obrazovanja. 

Za porod koji je van rodilišta treba postojati suradnja primalja i rodilišta za slučaj komplikacija pa će se i to trebati uspostaviti i regulirati. 

U porodima koji nisu visokog rizika i koji nisu inducirani, ubrzavani, s lijekovima protiv bolova, s prokinutim vodenjacima i sa ženom na stolu na spravi koja radi ping, promjene se događaju dovoljno sporo da se mogu na vrijeme prepoznati i odvesti ženu u rodilište ako zatreba. Koliko znam, bitno je da bude osiguran prijevoz autom, da je rodilište unutar pola sata vožnje te da se u rodilištu pripreme na prihvat žene. Istraživanja pokazuju da su ishodi takvih poroda što se tiče mortaliteta i morbiditeta jednako sigurni kao u rodilištima i da ima manje intervencija. To ne znači da se ne događaju greške, ali one se očito događaju neovisno o mjestu poroda ili se pak neovisno o mjestu poroda nije moglo napraviti čudo. Djeca nažalost umiru i u rodilištima, a ponekad i majke. 

Istraživanja pokazuju i da je za smanjenje smrtnosti najznačajniji faktor bio standard, znači dovoljno hrane i higijena i manje teškog fizičkog rada.

----------


## dorotea24

Dakle liječnicima nije u interesu da se otvore kuće za porode i omogući kućni porod? Vrlo čudno!
No dok ne uskladimo zakone i propise sa EU mogao bi i neki liječnik otvoriti kuću za porod.
Ja nekako mislim da kod nas zaista ne postoji kritična masa zbog koje bi se to isplatilo. Možda se varam, ali isto tako mislim da će biti jako teško napraviti promjene u načinu razmišljanja ljudi. No zaista bi bilo lijepo rasteretiti bolnice i otvoriti opcije za porod doma ljudima koji to žele. Zapravo meni je osobno od kućnog poroda nekako primamljivija opcija kuće za porod.
A jel se u onoj privatnoj bolnici ne može roditi prirodno i bez intervencija nešto kao u kući za porod?

----------


## marta

Mozda se i moze roditi bez intervencija, ali nisi doma nego u privatnoj bolnici. To dakle nije dobro rjesenje za zene koje zele kucni porod.

----------


## marta

Kucni porod ne znaci samo izostanak intervencija i fizioloski porod, nego je vazno i mjesto gdje se sve to odvija.

----------


## VedranaV

> Dakle liječnicima nije u interesu da se otvore kuće za porode i omogući kućni porod?


Bilo je nekoliko različitih inicijativa za otvaranjem studija, ako si na to mislila. Procedura je takva da moraju dobiti dopusnicu Ministarstvu zdravstva, no Ministarstvo zdravstva je nikom nije dalo.

----------


## dorotea24

> Mozda se i moze roditi bez intervencija, ali nisi doma nego u privatnoj bolnici. To dakle nije dobro rjesenje za zene koje zele kucni porod.


ma ok sve jasno, ali opet ta bolnica može biti zamjena za kuću za porod, ne?
eto, ne znam što bih rekla, bit će jednom sigurno, možda kad se ja odlučim na treće :Grin: no sigurno će biti, za nekih 3-7 godina.

----------


## dorotea24

> Bilo je nekoliko različitih inicijativa za otvaranjem studija, ako si na to mislila. Procedura je takva da moraju dobiti dopusnicu Ministarstvu zdravstva, no Ministarstvo zdravstva je nikom nije dalo.


a nije je dalo zašto? iskreno, ne vidim interes osim interesa sitnog kapitala što baš ne vjerujem da bi tako lako prošlo.

----------


## marta

Nije to bas tako sitan kapital. 
Dorotea, mozda tebi privatna bolnica moze biti zamjena za kucu za porod. I to je OK. Al ne moze biti zamjena za kucni porod. Ni blizu.

----------


## dorotea24

nisam ja rekla da je privatna bolnica zamjena za kućni porod nego zamjena za KUĆU za porode, tipa ono kao u austriji.

----------


## VedranaV

> a nije je dalo zašto? iskreno, ne vidim interes osim interesa sitnog kapitala što baš ne vjerujem da bi tako lako prošlo.


Ne znam nažalost koji su bili službeni razlozi, a ono što sam čula su bile špekulacije pa ih ne bih pisala. Isto tako Ministarstvo zdravstva ne reagira na naše dopise vezane uz perinatalnu skrb, pa je moj dojam da nema političke volje za promjene u tom dijelu ni stvarnog interesa za dobrobit žena, valjda im je dobro ovako kako je. S druge strane, nema ni dovoljnog pritiska žena, vani su se promjene uglavnom događale nakon što su žene pritisnule skupa s primaljama. Kod nas mnoge primalje mogu očekivati šikaniranje na poslu ako nas podrže u nečemu, a mi smo opet super sretne ako imamo sto ljudi na prosvjedu, što nije ni blizu dovoljno za ovako nešto promijeniti. Pogledaj naprimjer skandal s MPO zakonom, koliki je bio pritisak, pa opet nije bilo dovoljno.

----------


## dorotea24

da to mi je jasno, zato i kažem da će se teško nešto promijeniti osim po sili EU, na žalost

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Jesi sigurna u ovo citirano? Zvuči mi kao generalizacija.
> 
> 
> http://dearhenryaugust.blogspot.com/...first-day.html
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/clearhillshoney...hp?c=0&p=31694
> 
> Radilo se o asistiranim porodima kod kuće.


Tedi, ova priča je pretužna i mogu samo nagađati šbb kbb
i kako je točno došlo do toga..

pa je, uvijek je u pitanju generalizacija.
uvijek postoje slučajevi koji će nešto potvrditi ili pak
opovrgnuti, ali generalizacija (ili gruba statistika) je kad se sve to skupa zbroji, podijeli, stavi na vagu i usporedi.
znam isto neke druge, isto jako tužne priče ljudi 
koji su izgubili djecu u bolnici i zbog bolnice, pa što ond areći na sve skupa...

zapravo, kao odgovor- mislim da je Vedrana to već jako dobro rekla:



> U porodima koji nisu visokog rizika i koji nisu inducirani, ubrzavani, s lijekovima protiv bolova, s prokinutim vodenjacima i sa ženom na stolu na spravi koja radi ping, promjene se događaju dovoljno sporo da se mogu na vrijeme prepoznati i odvesti ženu u rodilište ako zatreba. Koliko znam, bitno je da bude osiguran prijevoz autom, da je rodilište unutar pola sata vožnje te da se u rodilištu pripreme na prihvat žene. Istraživanja pokazuju da su ishodi takvih poroda što se tiče mortaliteta i morbiditeta jednako sigurni kao u rodilištima i da ima manje intervencija. T*o ne znači da se ne događaju greške, ali one se očito događaju neovisno o mjestu poroda ili se pak neovisno o mjestu poroda nije moglo napraviti čudo. Djeca nažalost umiru i u rodilištima, a ponekad i majke.*

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Pa ne bi mi muž izveo hitni carski da mi recimo pukne maternica u porodu...
> Skočio bi liječnik...
> Onom tko ima pola sata do bolnice...puno prekasno


do ozbiljnih ruptura maternice,
dakle onih opasnih po život,
dolazi koliko ja znam isključivo zbog upotrebe dripa,
a rizik se povećava ako je na maternici već bio ranije neki operativni zahvat uključujući i carski rez.

zato i jest obavezan ctg monitoring kod upotrebe dripa
jer ne postoji univerzalna doza jednaka za svaku ženu i lako se s njom može pretjerati
i izazvati rupturu maternice.
kod kućnih poroda se drip u pravilu ne koristi.

----------


## BebaBeba

Dakle zaključak je da nebi bilo problema u legaliziranju kućnog poroda kao i poboljšanju uvjeta bolničkog poroda kad bi bilo PARA  :Grin: 

Dakle... niš od toga  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Tedi, ova priča je pretužna i mogu samo nagađati šbb kbb
> i kako je točno došlo do toga..


To su dvije različite priče, dogodile su se obje u roku od par mjeseci.

----------


## mamma Juanita

previdjela sam imena tj. spol djeteta, jer na onom drugom linku nema cijele priče kako je do toga došlo, 
pisalo je samo da je bio zadak, zahvalnicei izrazi sućuti, pa sam mislila da se radi o istoj.
ima li smisla da sad idemo kopati po tome koje su se sve tragedije u tom periodu dogodile u bolnicama?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> previdjela sam imena tj. spol djeteta, jer na onom drugom linku nema cijele priče kako je do toga došlo, 
> pisalo je samo da je bio zadak, zahvalnicei izrazi sućuti, pa sam mislila da se radi o istoj.
> ima li smisla da sad idemo kopati po tome koje su se sve tragedije u tom periodu dogodile u bolnicama?


Ne kopam po tragedijama, slučajno znam za njih jer su žene na istom forumu kao i ja. To je samo bio odgovor na generalizacije o babicama i o tome kako se njima ne događaju greške, a doktorima da.

Inače u drugoj priči nije bio zadak nego pupčana vrpca.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ima li smisla da sad idemo kopati po tome koje su se sve tragedije u tom periodu dogodile u bolnicama?


nema.
ali ima smisla reći da će neki rizici uvijek biti veći kod PKK. i to je tako. i ne treba to umanjivati. 
kao što će neki rizici uvijek biti veći s intervencijama. to se ne umanjuje :mrgeen:

to što PKK nije savršena opcija poroda, ne znači da ne bi trebao biti omogućen.  :Undecided:

----------


## Saradadevii

> to što PKK nije *savršena* opcija poroda, ne znači da ne bi trebao biti omogućen.


Prozvala si me prije da relativiziram, da nitko ne trazi negdje garanciju.

*Savrsene opcije poroda nema*. Niti je kucni niti bolnicki niti neki izmedju u kuci za porode savrsena opcija.
Nepovoljan ishod se moze svugdje dogoditi. 
Gdje je veci rizik da se dogodi, ja bih se usudila reci, je individualno pitanje. Statistika pokusava reci svoje i odgovoriti na to koja je vjerojatnost, ali svaka od nas se moze naci "s druge strane statistike" i tu nema nikakve garancije.


Svaka od nas individualno odlucjuje sto je najbolja opcija za nju, i to odlucujemo na vrlo razlicite nacine, neki su racionalni, neki su iracionalni.
Netko nagasak stavi na rizike.
Netko naglasak stavi na prednosti itd...


I zato dodjemo do tako razicitih stavova, a i vlastita iskustva ili iskustva bliznjih isto igraju nekakvu ulogu kakvi su nam stavovi.

Kultura u kojoj zivimo igra isto veliku ulogu. Gore spomenuta Beatrijs Smulders spomenula je da zene u Nizozemskoj smatraju porod "obicnim kucnim dogadjajem koji je svakodnevni dio zivota", nije situacija pojacanog rizika. 

Ako zena trazi neki pain relief tijekom poroda, one (nizozemske babice) to uzimaju kao signal da mozda nesto ne ide kako treba; toliko je snazna ta percepcija da je porod jednostavan i ako se ne mozes s tim nositi, mozda nesto nije u redu.

Za raziku od toga , u Velikoj Britaniji, pain relief je kulturoloski jedan od najvaznijih obiljezja poroda.
Prvo, podrazumijeva se da ce zene imati barem gas and air i nudi joj ga se cak i kada ona izricito napise na planu poroda da ne zeli nista da se nudi; u antenatalnim tecajevima dominira diskusija koje su prednosti, koji nedostaci odredjenih sredstava protiv boli, pain reief se smatra civilizacijskim napretkom, sto se radjanja tice.

----------


## Saradadevii

> ali ima smisla reći da će neki rizici uvijek biti veći kod PKK. i to je tako. i ne treba to umanjivati.


gornji post je djelomicno bio odgovor i na ovu tvrdnju.


Mislim da nema smisla reci da ce neki rizici uvijek biti veci kod poroda kod kuce.
Ima smisla reci da ce *za neku zenu u odredjenoj (individualnoj) situaciji neki rizik  za nesto biti veci.*

Ali, ta ista zena moze svejedno izabrati porod kod kuce zbog nekog drugog (manje racionalnog ili potpuno iracionalnog razloga) zato jer zivi zivot na drugaciji nacin.

----------


## Saradadevii

[QUOTE=cvijeta73;1723715]pa nije neuobičajeno ni da čovjek dosvoje smrti nikad ne kroči u doktorsku ordinaciju.

evo, znam jedan slučaj iz svoje bliže okoline gdje su mu morali otvoriti karton kad je umro, u poznim godinama. i to poginuo.  :Grin: 

_zašto se uporno negira činjenica da je danas smrt rodilje i smrt bebe puno rijeđa nego prije? nego npr u državi siera leone? 
_zašto su oni, koji nisu naviknuti na tehnologiju i ovaj opisani tehnokratski model medicine, toliko odvojili um i tijelo (kako stoji u tekstu) da taj um više ne može doprijeti do signala tijela?

mamaju, potpisujem te u ovoj tvojoj tvrdnji da mi se stalno čini da se ne razumijemo.
ne radi se o tome da se PKK apriori povezuje s tragedijom. ne, uopće. radi se o onim malim postocima gdje intervencije - pomažu.
radi se o tome da ti mali postoci negdje trebaju biti navedeni - kao rizici.
kao što su navedeni rizici dripa, epiduralne, carskog reza, ctg-a, ultrazvuka itd itd.

*saradevi, jel te žene budu svjesne i položaja bebe? kao jedna od komplikacija koja ne možemo reći da je rijetka, može završiti tragično, a u principu može biti i bezazlena ako se na vrijeme uoči pregledom?[/*QUOTE]


Cvijeta, prvo isprika, skuzila sam da me nisi ti prozvala.

Sto se italika tice, poboljsanje stope morbiditeta i mortaliteta nije samo rezultat uvodjenja tehnologije i radjanja u bolnicama. Vedrana je vec to gore komentirala.

Kako se zivi i radja u Sierra Leoni, vjerojatno imas predodjbu... Ja ponesto znam o Ghani i Burkini Faso, iz druge ruke i razlike u nacinu na koji zene tamo zive i kako radjaju u odnosu na nas su prevelike da bi dozvoljavale ilustrativni primjer za holisticki pristup.

Na boldano cu ti rado odgovoriti ako mi malo pojasnis pitanje; sto mislis pod "polozajem djeteta" i u cemu je komplikacija?

----------


## n.grace

> ali ima smisla reći da će neki rizici uvijek biti veći kod PKK. i to je tako. i ne treba to umanjivati. 
> kao što će neki rizici uvijek biti veći s intervencijama. to se ne umanjuje :mrgeen:


Slažem se. I mislim da je upravo ovo razlog zbog čega se u ovakvim raspravama uvijek sve vrti u krug. I nekoliko puta sve objašnjava iznova.
Ponavljam - mislim da ovdje nitko nije protiv slobodnog izbora. Dakle, tko želi porod kod kuće, neka to bude omogućeno. Ali prezentirati PKK kao blagoslov, a porod u bolnici kao veliku opasnost, kao što je netko već naglasio, djeluje kontraproduktivno. Neka se slobodno govori o nepotrebnim intervencijama, štetnim posljedicama i općenito o lošim stranama poroda u bolnicama, ali neka se isto tako priča i o lošim stranama poroda kod kuće, a ne da se uvijek iznova ističu samo prednosti takvog izbora. Sve ima svoje dobre i loše strane, ne znam zašto bi porod kod kuće bio iznimka.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ne kopam po tragedijama, slučajno znam za njih jer su žene na istom forumu kao i ja. To je samo bio odgovor na generalizacije o babicama i o tome kako se njima ne događaju greške, a doktorima da.
> 
> Inače u drugoj priči nije bio zadak nego pupčana vrpca.


što se drugog linka tiče, piše



> She was breech, and she died during delivery.


sad sam opet pročitala što sam prije napisala i stvarno zvuči kao generalizacija, makar dakako ne mislim da se greška kod PKK ne može dogoditi.
naravno da može, kao i bilo gdje drugdje.
pitanje je samo procjene koja je opcija _za pojedinu osobu_ prihvatljiviji izbor.

a ovo mi se nekako čini kao suština ovoga o čemu raspravljamo:



> Mislim da nema smisla reci da ce neki rizici uvijek biti veci kod poroda kod kuce.
> Ima smisla reci da ce *za neku zenu u odredjenoj (individualnoj) situaciji neki rizik  za nesto biti veci.*
> 
> Ali, ta ista zena moze svejedno izabrati porod kod kuce zbog nekog drugog (manje racionalnog ili potpuno iracionalnog razloga) zato jer zivi zivot na drugaciji nacin.
> 
> ---
> 
> Savrsene opcije poroda nema. Niti je kucni niti bolnicki niti neki izmedju u kuci za porode savrsena opcija.
> Nepovoljan ishod se moze svugdje dogoditi. 
> ...

----------


## ljiljan@

> Slažem se. I mislim da je upravo ovo razlog zbog čega se u ovakvim raspravama uvijek sve vrti u krug. I nekoliko puta sve objašnjava iznova.
> Ponavljam - mislim da ovdje nitko nije protiv slobodnog izbora. Dakle, tko želi porod kod kuće, neka to bude omogućeno. Ali prezentirati PKK kao blagoslov, a porod u bolnici kao veliku opasnost, kao što je netko već naglasio, djeluje kontraproduktivno. Neka se slobodno govori o nepotrebnim intervencijama, štetnim posljedicama i općenito o lošim stranama poroda u bolnicama, ali neka se isto tako priča i o lošim stranama poroda kod kuće, a ne da se uvijek iznova ističu samo prednosti takvog izbora. Sve ima svoje dobre i loše strane, ne znam zašto bi porod kod kuće bio iznimka.


Tako je!
Moj izbor u situaciji u kojoj živim je bolnica. Jer imam do prve bolnice 15 minuta i nemam razloga da se lišim najpouzdanije skrbi, koja je uz to, besplatna. Odavno više nisam dijete i ne smeta me ako se neka sestra na mene izdere.
Da živim na nekoj australskoj farmi površine nekoliko stotina kvadratnih kilometara i da moram avionom do prve bolnice onda bih valjda rodila doma.

----------


## ljiljan@

Samo moram dodati, da ne bih tako dobro prošla s blizanačkim porodom kod kuće u kojem je prvi blizanac na zadak, a drugi se popriječio. Blaženi carski rez u mom slučaju jer da sam rađala prije sto godina...
To je valjda glavni razlog zašto ću uvijek zagovarati porod u bolnici.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ljiljana@, ti stvarno misliš da je zdravstvena skrb besplatna?
i stvarno misliš da je normalno da se neka sestra ili liječnik na tebe, odraslu osobu koja plaća tu uslugu, izdere?

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljana@, ti stvarno misliš da je zdravstvena skrb besplatna?
> i stvarno misliš da je normalno da se neka sestra ili liječnik na tebe, odraslu osobu koja plaća tu uslugu, izdere?


Nije se na mene nitko derao, nemam osobna iskustva tog tipa. Ali da moram birati, radije neka sestra viče na mene nego da me muž doma mazi pa da porod završi onako kako ne treba.

----------


## Anamorci

[QUOTE=Saradadevii;1725044] 


> Gore spomenuta Beatrijs Smulders spomenula je da zene u Nizozemskoj smatraju porod "obicnim kucnim dogadjajem koji je svakodnevni dio zivota", nije situacija pojacanog rizika. 
> 
> Ako zena trazi neki pain relief tijekom poroda, one (nizozemske babice) to uzimaju kao signal da mozda nesto ne ide kako treba; toliko je snazna ta percepcija da je porod jednostavan i ako se ne mozes s tim nositi, mozda nesto nije u redu.


... a Nizozemska ima među najvišim stopama smrtnosti beba u Europi...
Pa sad ti vidi koliko im je dobar taj pristup. 

I pročitala sam zaključke studije, ta se smrtnost ne dovodi u vezu s PPK, nego s drugim faktorima kao što su pušenje, dob, pripadnost drugim etničkim zajednicama, itd.
Ali uopće taj pristup da je porod "obicnim kucnim dogadjajem koji je svakodnevni dio zivota" im očito baš ne donosi pozitivne rezultate. 




> Za raziku od toga , u Velikoj Britaniji, pain relief je kulturoloski jedan od najvaznijih obiljezja poroda.
> Prvo, podrazumijeva se da ce zene imati barem gas and air i nudi joj ga se cak i kada ona izricito napise na planu poroda da ne zeli nista da se nudi; u antenatalnim tecajevima dominira diskusija koje su prednosti, koji nedostaci odredjenih sredstava protiv boli, pain reief se smatra civilizacijskim napretkom, sto se radjanja tice.


A što je sporno u tome da se nudi sredstvo protiv bolova kako bi se olakšali bolni trudovi koji mogu trajati satima?

Plan poroda je jedno, a doživljaj boli sasvim drugo, zašto se ženi to ne bi ponudilo, zašto se onda ne bi predomislila?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.expatica.com/nl/news/loca...ies_51677.html
> Giving birth at home as safe as hospital deliveries
> 
> A study of more than 500,000 women reveals giving birth at home is just as safe having your baby in the hospital.
> 
> Hepatitis B vaccine for Dutch babies: health council
> Iceland tops European birth rate chart
> The Netherlands at a glance
> The Netherlands – Home births are just as safe as hospital deliveries, according to a study of more than 500,000 women. 
> ...


astricht.

----------


## mamma Juanita

nešto se zbrljalo, nisam uspjela editirat pa ponovo:




> 16/04/2009
> _Giving birth at home as safe as hospital_ 
> 
> *A study of more than 500,000 women reveals giving birth at home is just as safe having your baby in the hospital.*
> 
> The Netherlands – Home births are just as safe as hospital deliveries, according to a study of more than 500,000 women. 
> 
> The first large-scale research on the safety of home births shows there is no correlation between high infant mortality rate in the Netherlands and giving birth at home.
> 
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

očito nizozemski zdravstveni sustav ima svojih rupa,
barem koliko možemo procijeniti ovako iz daljine.
jednom mi je prijateljica, koja već 15ak godina živi u NL, rekla da bi ona rado neku sredinu između njihove pretjerane ležernosti i naše pretjerane interventnosti kad je zdravstvo u pitanju...

no ovo dolje je vrlo bitna stvar u vezi cijele ove priče i treba to uzeti u obzir kao kontributor ovakvim statistikama (bilo bi zanimljivo znati u kojoj mjeri):




> *This latest EU report does not reflect any results contributable to the measures that the government has already taken in the Dutch maternity profession. This includes pay increases for midwives in problem neighbourhoods, accelerated training to combat shortages, and the introduction in 2005 of twenty-week scans*, which were previously not standard in the prenatal process in the Netherlands. 
> Studies predict that the introduction of 20-week scans will result in a four percent reduction in deaths within the timeframe covered by the research, which is from 22 weeks into the pregnancy until four weeks after the birth.
> The prior absence of these scans as standard procedure meant that *birth defects and hereditary conditions often remained undetected until after the legal gestation period for abortion.* I_n other EU countries_, these scans have been standard practice much longer and therefore any critical problems with the foetus discovered much earlier. Most parents faced with life-threatening defects choose for abortion; *figures not included in this report.*


zatim ovo:




> The ethical and medical decisions taken by Dutch doctors are often quite different to those in other EU countries. *Doctors in the Netherlands will generally not undertake intensive treatment for premature babies (24 to 25 weeks) with low survival expectancy.* In the 2003 survey, there were 600 more deaths in the Netherlands than the EU average. This is thought to explain 200 of them.
> Dr Hens Brouwers, paediatrician from the Wilhelmina Children’s Hospital in Utrecht said in 2004, “In other countries these babies possibly also die, but they fall outside of the statistics”. This is because the deaths occur outside the time parameters of this EU research.


plus ovo



> In fact, the Netherlands sees a q_uarter more instances of multiple births than the average in other EU countries_.  
> 
> Smoking is also cited as a contributor to the poor statistics, with _13.4 percent of Dutch women continuing to smoke during their pregnancy_.

----------


## cvijeta73

u istom članku piše da je broj tragičnih ishoda u nizozemskoj isti kod bolničkih poroda i kod PKK. 
mislim da višeplodne trudnoće ne spadaju pod PKK statistike. kao i onaj prvi i drugi odlomak. ostaje pušenje i druge etničke zajednice, kakav god da im je to razlog. 

znaš što me zanima. jel imate možda postotak dojene djece u nizozemskoj? da ne guglam  :Grin: 




> Svaka od nas individualno odlucjuje sto je najbolja opcija za nju, i to odlucujemo na vrlo razlicite nacine, neki su racionalni, neki su iracionalni.
> Netko nagasak stavi na rizike.
> Netko naglasak stavi na prednosti itd...





> Ali, ta ista zena moze svejedno izabrati porod kod kuce zbog nekog drugog (manje racionalnog ili potpuno iracionalnog razloga) zato jer zivi zivot na drugaciji nacin.


iako baš ne razumijem rečenicu o tome da su rizici individualni, s ovime se slažem. i mislim da je to - to. za mene, sasvim dovoljno da se asistirani PKK dozvoli kao opcija. 

što se tiče položaja, mislila sam na ovu tužnu situaciju, neotkrivenog zadka, npr. ili općenito zadka, ili nekog još rjeđeg položaja bebe u maternici. 
ali o tome stvarno ne bih htjela polemizirati jer se odnosilo na preglede u trudnoći. a ne pregledavanje u trudnoći kao i neasistirani kućni porod su za mene ludosti. i nikakav holistički pristup to ne može promijeniti.

----------


## lunja

* jel imate možda postotak dojene djece u nizozemskoj? da ne guglam* 



77% u pocetku, s 3 mjeseca 21%, a s 6 mjeseci 12%. Katastrofa. :Sad: 

 Po meni, u prvom redu zbog porodiljnog od 16 tjedana (od kojih 4 prije poroda, dakle 12 tjedana)

----------


## mamma Juanita

> u istom članku piše da je broj tragičnih ishoda u nizozemskoj isti kod bolničkih poroda i kod PKK. 
> mislim da višeplodne trudnoće ne spadaju pod PKK statistike. kao i onaj prvi i drugi odlomak. ostaje pušenje i druge etničke zajednice, kakav god da im je to razlog.


tako je, to i jest potvrda da je statist. sigurnost jednaka za PKK u odnosu na bolnički, barem u NL (tj. jednako dobra ili loša, ovisi kako gledaš).
znatno više višeplodnih strudnoća, uzv koji se nije provodio do prije par godina u 20. tjednu (a od 22. tjedna se vodi statistika perin.mortal.) pa se teške urođene bolesti nisu otkrivale nego su se ta djeca, za razliku od većine ostatka Evrope, rađala i vrlo često umirala u prvim danima ili tjednima života, 
pa sve ono ostalo navedeno  ne odnosi se samo na PKK nego općenito na NL statistiku poroda,
jer sve to nabrojano doprinosi lošijoj statistici.
zanimalo bi me u kojoj točno mjeri, valjda će vremenom istražiti.

----------


## anchie76

> A glede osoba koje se reklamiraju na ovom forumu za asistenciju kod poroda - taj mi fenomen zaista nije jasan. U bolnici se za smrt rodilje i/ili djeteta odgovara; ja sad neću odmjeravati koliko je (ne)pravedna kazna, to je stvar suda, ali ipak odgovornost postoji. Što da nelegalnoj "primalji" nešto pođe ukrivo? Pred zakonom kriva nije (jer svakome se može dogoditi da nenamjerno rodi kod kuće i tu je teško bilo što dokazati); ali da li bi joj savjest bila oprana činjenicom da se to moglo dogoditi i u bolnici? Ne bi nikada posumnjala u ispravnost svog čina? Ne razumijem takvu vrstu odlučnosti.


Nisam još pročitala str 11, ispričavam se ako ponavljam što je već rečeno, no morala sam se osvrnuti na ovo.

Čini mi se da brkaš pojmove.. Doule se "reklamiraju" po forumu..žene koje su prošle porod i koje žele olakšati ženi na porodu.  One nemaju baš nikakve veze s ikakvom odgovornošću za bilo što.  Poanta je da budu tamo i pomažu rodilji da joj bude lakše.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Nije se na mene nitko derao, nemam osobna iskustva tog tipa. Ali da moram birati, radije neka sestra viče na mene nego da me muž doma mazi pa da porod završi onako kako ne treba.


 :Naklon:

----------


## MamaRibice

Uvijek se provlaci misao da je bolje "pretrpjeti" neke stvari u bolnici jer si tamo na "sigurnom". Kao, zrtvujemo se radi dobrobiti djeteta. Pa bas to nekada izazove komplikacije. Koliko je zena doslo sa jakim i redovitim trudovima i oni stanu u bolnici? Pa onda dobiju drip i jos cijeli niz intervencija. Koji uopce ne bi bili potrebni da su se osjecale sigurno i da im se mozda dalo vise vremena.

----------


## anchie76

> Nije se na mene nitko derao, nemam osobna iskustva tog tipa. Ali da moram birati, radije neka sestra viče na mene nego da me muž doma mazi pa da porod završi onako kako ne treba.


A ja nikako da skužim, zbog čega tolika pretjerivanja?  :Confused: 

jel vi poznajete neku ženu koja je spremna roditi doma da bi je muž mazio i riskirati dobrobit svog djeteta?  Ja ne poznajem niti jednu.  A znam ih dosta koje su doma rodile.

Ako ih vi znate, te definitivno ne bi doma trebale roditi.

A ako je ovo sve pretjerivanje i provociranje (što slutim da je), molim da ipak malo ljepše pričamo jedne s drugima.  Nema potrebe spuštati se na toliko niske grane, jer mislim da smo puno stranica prije apsolvirale da nitko od nas nije spreman riskirati život vlastitog djeteta, i da sve izbore što radimo radimo za dobrobit samog djeteta.

----------


## Saradadevii

[QUOTE=Anamorci;1725237]


> ... a Nizozemska ima među najvišim stopama smrtnosti beba u Europi...
> Pa sad ti vidi koliko im je dobar taj pristup. 
> 
> I pročitala sam zaključke studije, ta se smrtnost ne dovodi u vezu s PPK, nego s drugim faktorima kao što su pušenje, dob, pripadnost drugim etničkim zajednicama, itd.
> Ali uopće taj pristup da je porod "obicnim kucnim dogadjajem koji je svakodnevni dio zivota" im očito baš ne donosi pozitivne rezultate. 
> 
> 
> 
> A što je sporno u tome da se nudi sredstvo protiv bolova kako bi se olakšali bolni trudovi koji mogu trajati satima?
> ...


Sto se Nizozemske tice, taj pristup im donosi 29 % poroda kod kuce, a Englezima njihov pristup donosi oko 2 %.

Vec su i Vedrana i Juanita komentirale nizozemske losije perinatalne statistike. Njih "branimo" u kontekstu nizozemskog poroda kod kuce, vec sedam godina na ovom forumu. 
Osim pusacica, viseplodnih trudnoca i etnickih manjina, vjerojatno je najvaznija stvar to da ne rade rutinske abortuse djece s anomalijama (zato sto ih nisu detektirali). Kod djeteta koje npr. ima Down sindrom, sanse da prezivi nakon poroda su otpriike 50 posto. Ako se takva djeca rutinski ne abortiraju (da ne napisem nesto gore), tada ona itekako utjecu na statistike.

Mozemo filozofirati da u kulturi u kojoj je porod svakodnevni zivotni dogadjaj i "anomalija" i smrt se dozivljavaju nesto drugacije pa zato nisu uveli rutinski "probir" tijekom trudnoce.
Ne znam je li to tako. Samo filozofiram naglas.

U Engleskoj (koja isto nema neke top perinatalne statistike) postoji rutinski anomaly scan oko 20og tjedna, taman na granici da se onda moze napraviti pobacaj, ako roditelji to zele. 
Takav pobacaj, ako se "zakasni" pa se udje u 24. tjedan, se vodi kao umrlo dijete, a ne kao pobacaj. 
Indukcija koja nije uspjela.

O kulturi ublazavanja bolova pri radjanju, moglo bi se svasta napisati.
Moj kontrast Engeske i Nizozemske nije bio namijenjen tome da kaze kako Nizozemci rade dobro, a Engezi lose, nego samo da dam primjer kako kultura utjece na to kako (i gdje) ce zene radjati, i unutar zapadnog industrijskog drustva.

Na engleskoj TV postoji neki reality program s maternity odsjeka neke bolnice. Svaki tjedan porodi iz nocnih mora; vristanje, patnja i spasavanje zivota koji vise na koncu.

Na hrvatskoj TV je sredinom devedesetih bio jedan nizozemski film u kojemu je glavna junakinja pri kraju filma rodila, bila je vrlo vjerna scena, ja sam tada vjerovala da je tada stvarno rodila (mada i naivna...). Buduci da se skrivala od policije i obitelji, uvukla se u neki podrum i cuceci rodila kci, bez rijeci, bez icega sto bi signaliziralo opasnost situacije, samo joj je lice bilo prepuno znoja i intenziteta, i onog sjaja od endorfina.

Tesko bi bilo moguce da neki reziser tako nesto zamisli (i ostvari) u kulturi poroda koja postoji u Engeskoj ili na Balkanu (Kusturicin Dom za vesanje ili Schmidtov Djuka Begovic, na primjer)

Postoje dobri razlozi, i za dobrobit djeteta, i za dobrobit majke, da se u porodu ne koriste analgetici.
I dobri razlozi da se tijekom poroda o tome zenu ne ispituje, nudi ili jednostavno daje bez pitanja.
Koji su to razlozi, mogu drugom prilikom.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> A ako je ovo sve pretjerivanje i provociranje (što slutim da je), molim da ipak malo ljepše pričamo jedne s drugima.  Nema potrebe spuštati se na toliko niske grane, jer mislim da smo puno stranica prije apsolvirale da nitko od nas nije spreman riskirati život vlastitog djeteta, i da sve izbore što radimo radimo za dobrobit samog djeteta.


Ne znam zašto tako slutiš, ali ovo nije provociranje, barem ne s moje strane (a vjerujem da ni ljiljana nije provocirala).
Također ne razumijem o kojim niskim granama pričaš. 
Ja samo iznosim svoj stav. A moj stav je da je novorođenče sigurnije ukoliko na porodu prisutne stručne osobe i oprema koja mu može spasiti život ukoliko nešto krene po zlu.

I ne, ja osobno ne poznajem niti jednu ženu koja je rodila doma u zadnjih 50-tak godina.
Ali zato osobno poznajem žene koje danas ne bi bile među živima, ni one ni njihova djeca, da nisu rađale u bolnici. I ovo nije pretjerivanje, to su bile situacije u kojima su ih doslovno sekunde dijelile od smrti, a spasila ih je blizina operacijske sale i stručne osobe koje su u tom trenutku bile uz njih.

I opet, po milijunti put, ponavljam da ja jesam za mogućnost izbora mjesta rađanja, čim se za takvo nešto stvore uvjeti.
Također, mislim da se stvaranje tih uvjeta neće postići tako što se ide glavom kroz zid.

----------


## mamma Juanita

i opet u krug...



> I opet, po milijunti put, ponavljam da ja jesam za mogućnost izbora mjesta rađanja, čim se za takvo nešto stvore uvjeti.
> Također, mislim da se stvaranje tih uvjeta neće postići tako što se ide glavom kroz zid.


a eto, Roda od svog nastanka barem nešto radi po tom pitanju,
pa i po cijenu ovakvih kritika.
a da baš idemo glavom kroz zid,
ne bi se stvari (mišjim koracima, doduše) ipak pomicale naprijed.
uvjeti (za mene je to prije svega pomak i malo više elastičnosti u u glavama) 
 se nikada ne bi ni stvorili da konstantno ne radimo na tome,
da smo čekali da se "uvjeti" stvore, mogli smo svi skupa čekati još par desetaka godina...

----------


## n.grace

> Ne znam zašto tako slutiš, ali ovo nije provociranje, barem ne s moje strane (a vjerujem da ni ljiljana nije provocirala).
> Također ne razumijem o kojim niskim granama pričaš. 
> Ja samo iznosim svoj stav. A moj stav je da je novorođenče sigurnije ukoliko na porodu prisutne stručne osobe i oprema koja mu može spasiti život ukoliko nešto krene po zlu.
> 
> I ne, ja osobno ne poznajem niti jednu ženu koja je rodila doma u zadnjih 50-tak godina.
> Ali zato osobno poznajem žene koje danas ne bi bile među živima, ni one ni njihova djeca, da nisu rađale u bolnici. I ovo nije pretjerivanje, to su bile situacije u kojima su ih doslovno sekunde dijelile od smrti, a spasila ih je blizina operacijske sale i stručne osobe koje su u tom trenutku bile uz njih.
> 
> I opet, po milijunti put, ponavljam da ja jesam za mogućnost izbora mjesta rađanja, čim se za takvo nešto stvore uvjeti.
> Također, mislim da se stvaranje tih uvjeta neće postići tako što se ide glavom kroz zid.


Slažem se.

----------


## n.grace

> A ja nikako da skužim, zbog čega tolika pretjerivanja?


Slažem se, ni ja ne razumijem čemu tolika pretjerivanja - na način koji sam već nekoliko puta opisala u svojim postovima ovdje.

----------


## cvijeta73

> [B] 
> 77% u pocetku, s 3 mjeseca 21%, a s 6 mjeseci 12%. Katastrofa.
> 
> Po meni, u prvom redu zbog porodiljnog od 16 tjedana (od kojih 4 prije poroda, dakle 12 tjedana)





> Mozemo filozofirati da u kulturi u kojoj je porod svakodnevni zivotni dogadjaj i "anomalija" i smrt se dozivljavaju nesto drugacije pa zato nisu uveli rutinski "probir" tijekom trudnoce.


ja sam vjerojatno zadojena tehnokratskim modelom (kako ono  :Grin: ), al meni ovi podaci govore o tome da svijest o dobrobiti majka i djece je na jako niskim granama u nizozemskoj.
i da ove priče oko PKK, o ne postojanju rutinskih probira, nisu motivirane nikakvom dobrobiti ni majka ni djece, nego financijskom uštedom.  :Undecided: 
a da je to vezano uz kulturu gdje sve navedeno spada u svakodnevni događaj, onda bi i dojenje bilo svakodnevni događaj.
ja isto ne znam, nego filozofiram na glas  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ne bi se stvari (mišjim koracima, doduše) ipak pomicale naprijed.
> uvjeti (za mene je to prije svega pomak i malo više elastičnosti u u glavama) 
>  se nikada ne bi ni stvorili da konstantno ne radimo na tome,
> da smo čekali da se "uvjeti" stvore, mogli smo svi skupa čekati još par desetaka godina...


Da, istina...
Ali, u čijim glavama se treba dogoditi klik?
Evo, ja se smatram dosta liberalnom osobom, uz to - moram priznati da gajim velike simpatije prema udruzi Roda i podržavam sve vaše akcije... ali do moje glave na ovaj način ne dopirete, gkoliko god ja pokušavala biti elastična.
Zamisli tek što je s onim tvrdim glavama koje ionako smatraju da su rode frikuše jer doje "odraslu djecu", tandeme itd. (namjerno sam stavila ovaj primjer jer znam koliko je ljudima oko mene čudan taj tandem i koliko je mojoj majci i svekrvi vremena trebalo da im to postane normalno).

Za ovakve akcije potrebna je i podrška javnosti, ne mislim sad na mase i da vas treba podržavati 4 milijuna Hrvata. Ali potrebna je potpora barem jednog manjeg dijela javnosti, još ljudi osim vas nekolicine na forumu. Pa se onda dalje može ići s pritiskom na Institucije i sl. 
Zato sam upotrijebila izraz "glavom kroz zid" jer mi se čini da idete kontra svih (nije mi bila namjera vrijeđati tim izrazom, nadam se da ga ne doživljavate tako).
Tj. borite se da ženama u Hrvatskoj omogućite nešto što one ustvari - ne žele, tj. ne znate je li žele.

----------


## mamma Juanita

teško da će doći baš do "klika",
za promjenu u doživljaju treba ipak dosta vremena...
a pomak u čijim glavama? pa nas sviju, a prvenstveno kod onih uključenih u sustav skrbi.
Pčelice, Hvrvatska je jedna jako mala zemlja  :Wink: 
možda nas je ovdje šačica, ali nismo sami na svijetu
 i neki globalni "trend" na opću industrijalizaciju poroda u zadnjih par desetljeća 
ima kao reakciju skoro svugdje  u razvijenijem svijetu 
povratak prirodnijem načinu rađanja.
a naš aktivizam ide u tom smjeru,
omogućavanje izbora mjesta i načina skrbi je samo jedan od faktora,
ali _dotiče se svih žena_,
_i onih koje ne žele roditi kod kuće nikad_.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja sam vjerojatno zadojena tehnokratskim modelom (kako ono ), al meni ovi podaci govore o tome da svijest o dobrobiti majka i djece je na jako niskim granama u nizozemskoj.
> i da ove priče oko PKK, o ne postojanju rutinskih probira, nisu motivirane nikakvom dobrobiti ni majka ni djece, nego financijskom uštedom. 
> a da je to vezano uz kulturu gdje sve navedeno spada u svakodnevni događaj, onda bi i dojenje bilo svakodnevni događaj.
> ja isto ne znam, nego filozofiram na glas


 evo idem i ja malo filozofirat  :Grin: 
mislim da s dužinom dojenja itekako ima veze i dužina porodiljnog
i opća klima u vezi ostanka majke uz malo dijete u nekom društvu,
a to, koliko ja znam , u NL nije neko cvijeće, 
bar iz perspektive nekoga tko smatra da je poželjno da je majka uz dijete barem kroz prvu godinu života.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A ja ću se nadovezati s filozofiranjem  :Smile: 

Možda taj povratak prirodnijem načinu rađanja ustvari diktiraju financije. Kao i sve ostalo u svijetu, pa tako i zdravstvu.
Možda se ženama omogućuje, možda ih se čak i potiče na rađanje doma jer je to u konačnici jeftinije za državu. 
Možda je zato na zapadu i manje pregleda u trudnoći. Već sam pisala o iščuđavanju moje kolegice iz UK kad sam joj pričala da meni država plaća UZV svaki mjesec (štetan, neštetan, nebitno, ovdje je bitna samo činjenica da je meni besplatan, a njoj nije).

Dalje, ne razumijem zašto bi nam taj "zapadni svijet" trebao biti mjerilo ili nekakav uzor savršenosti. Kad nije nimalo savršen.
Ja recimo nikad ne bi željela da mi imamo sustav zdravstva kakav postoji u Sjedinjenim državama.
Naš nije savršen, ali barem svi imamo pravo na manje više besplatno liječenje, zar ne?

Pa nadalje, uzimate NL za primjer brige o rodilji i najvećeg postotka kućnih poroda.
OK, kad je tamo sve tako divno i trebamo se na njih ugledati, zašto onda kod nas žene ostaju doma s djecom godinu dana, ili čak tri? Zašto ne mjesec dva, kao u NL? 
Zar u NL dojenje i ta prva godina nisu toliko bitni? 
Možda savršeni kućni porod poništava negativne posljedice preranog odvajanja majke od djeteta?
A možda, možda zato jer je opet - tako najjeftinije za državu.

----------


## marta

HZZO placa samo 3 uvz-a u trudnoci.

----------


## meda

> jel vi poznajete neku ženu koja je spremna roditi doma da bi je muž mazio


ne. sve ove koje su doma rodile su potjerale muza van iz sobe  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Možda taj povratak prirodnijem načinu rađanja ustvari diktiraju financije. .


pa kod nas i to pada u vodu. jer sve koje su rodile doma, ili zeljele prirodniji porod su platile vise, bilo da su isle u bolnicu vani ili platile babicu. mozda ipak postoji u tom prirodnijem nacinu nesto sto nema veze s novcima. cinjenica je da u vecini drzava jako mali postotak zena koje se odlucuju na porod doma, NL je stvarno izuzetak. a ni tamo gdje je dozvoljen, jako su rogorozni oko toga tko smije roditi doma. a u Njemackoj, na primjer, se na porod doma gleda isto kao i kod nas, mozda jos i gore jer tamo je u bolnici stvarno moguce dobiti sve sto pozelis.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> HZZO placa samo 3 uvz-a u trudnoci.


 :Confused: 
Onda ja ne živim u Hrvatskoj jer je meni (i svima oko mene) platilo po jedan UZV mjesečno.
Plus slike 3 puta (za ostale, ako sam ih željela, sam plaćala 20 kn za sliku).
A i u bolnici sam dva puta potpuno besplatno dobila prirodni porod.

A što reći... živjela Dubrovačka republika  :Grin:

----------


## Anamorci

> HZZO placa samo 3 uvz-a u trudnoci.


I ja sam ih imala više od 3, uputnicu sam dobila od primarnog gin. a uzv se radio u bolnici.

----------


## Beti3

Mislim da bi trebalo krenuti na sasvim drugi način. U predavaonice medicinskih fakulteta, na nastavu ginekologije, porodiljstva, pedijatrije. Buduće liječnike treba odgajati da je porod i dojenje prirodna stvar. A najprije profesore. 

I danas je na snazi izreka: "Porod je postao siguran i prirodan, tek kad su se i trudnoća i porod počeli tretirati kao bolest". To je istina s obzirom kako je bilo prije šest, sedam desetljeća, ali možda više nije istina danas.

No, da bi to promijenili trebaju vrlo sigurne i dugotrajne studije. Tek tada se može mijenjati način učenja i pristup. Ovako kako danas uče buduće primalje i liječnike, ne vjerujem da može kućni porod zaživjeti. Prirodan porod u bolnici može, jer ne misle svi liječnici isto, i oni, naravno, žele napredak ( što je napredak na ovom polju, opet se da raspravljati).

Što mislite o ovakvom pristupu?

----------


## Anamorci

[QUOTE=meda;1729919]


> pa kod nas i to pada u vodu. jer sve koje su rodile doma, ili zeljele prirodniji porod su platile vise, bilo da su isle u bolnicu vani ili platile babicu.


Pcelica Mara je u nastavku rekla "jer je to u konačnici jeftinije za državu", ne za trudnicu.




> mozda ipak postoji u tom prirodnijem nacinu nesto sto nema veze s novcima. cinjenica je da u vecini drzava jako mali postotak zena koje se odlucuju na porod doma, NL je stvarno izuzetak. a ni tamo gdje je dozvoljen, jako su rogorozni oko toga tko smije roditi doma. a u Njemackoj, na primjer, se na porod doma gleda isto kao i kod nas, mozda jos i gore jer tamo je u bolnici stvarno moguce dobiti sve sto pozelis.


Pa vjerujem da ima, vjerujem da žena koja želi roditi kod kuce to istinski u dubini duše želi i za to ima razloge i sigurno je triput ili tristotriput o tome razmislila. I ja zaista takav stav ne bih osudjivala. To što je takvih žena oko 1% (taj se postotak negdje gore bio spomenuo) isto nešto govori. 

Samo mislim da bi svatko trebao argumentirano braniti i zagovarati svoj stav, a pritom ne napadati ovog drugog koji misli/želi drukčije. 
I bilo bi loše da u nastojanju da se postigne određeni cilj, da se "suprotnu" stranu uskrati za nešto.

----------


## meda

znam ja dobro sto je ona napisala, al sto je onda motivacija kod nas? aha, da, zaboravila sam, fiksne ideje.

i zasto onda nasa drzava koja je puno siromasnija od nekih u kojima je porod kod kuce dozvoljen i koja stalno kuka da nema novaca u zdravtsvu ne uvede porod kod kuce kao nacin stednje?
Pcelice Maro, nemoj zamjerit, al nije ti bas neka filozofija

----------


## Nika

> Samo mislim da bi svatko trebao argumentirano braniti i zagovarati svoj stav, a pritom ne napadati ovog drugog koji misli/želi drukčije. 
> I bilo bi loše da u nastojanju da se postigne određeni cilj, da se "suprotnu" stranu uskrati za nešto.


 
Ono što ja mislim da iz rasprava o porodima kod kuće, žene koje žele rađati u bolnici, mogu samo dobiti više nikako biti uskraćene, jer se kroz te rasprave žene mogu osnažiti i doznati više te na porođaju zahtjevati više od zdrav. ustanove odnosno med. osoblja.

----------


## meda

> Ono što ja mislim da iz rasprava o porodima kod kuće, žene koje žele rađati u bolnici, mogu samo dobiti više nikako biti uskraćene, jer se kroz te rasprave žene mogu osnažiti i doznati više te na porođaju zahtjevati više od zdrav. ustanove odnosno med. osoblja.


potpisujem od rijeci do rijeci.

osim toga, ako ista moze promijeniti stav nasih medicinskih krugova o pristupu porodu je strah da ce zene radije ic radat doma nego k njima. i to strah sa vise aspekata, i financijski i sto se tice image-a u drustvu i opcenito utjecaja

----------


## Anamorci

> Ono što ja mislim da iz rasprava o porodima kod kuće, žene koje žele rađati u bolnici, mogu samo dobiti više nikako biti uskraćene, jer se kroz te rasprave žene mogu osnažiti i doznati više te na porođaju zahtjevati više od zdrav. ustanove odnosno med. osoblja.


Iz argumentirane rasprave se može samo dobiti, ništa gubiti, nisam mislila na takvo uskraćivanje, ali sada nemam vremena elaborirati, riža će mi zagorjeti, htjela sam povući neke paralele, ali drugom prilikom...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelice Maro, nemoj zamjerit, al nije ti bas neka filozofija


Ma ne zamjeram  :Smile: 

Samo mi i dalje nija jasno zašto se u NL (sad sam se ja baš uhvatila NL) u tako malom razmaku, u tako povezanim događajima s jedne strane naveliko okreće prirodi (popularno rađanje kod kuće), a s druge pak strane zanemaruju prirodne potrebe (duži ostanak majke uz dijete i dojenje).

Evo, ja ne razumijem... Ako nije zbog toga jer je kućni porod i ekspresno brzi povratak na posao nakon toga, najjeftinija opcija, a zašto onda?
Zašto su žene u Nizozemskoj tako prirodne dok su trudne i rađaju, a već u slijedećem trenu postaju "neprirodne", ostavljaju svoje malene bebice radi posla, odustaju čak i od dojenja  :Confused:

----------


## blackberry

to bi i ja voljela znati *Pcelice* ...valjda nikad ne može biti sve idealno. možda je to njihova borba...ne znam...
meni je malo i godinu dana...ne mogu pojmiti te tjedne...uh...

a što se tiče kritika...ja ne razumijem zašto vam toliko smetaju kritike..pa kritike i racionalizacija su pokretači promjena...makar ja tako mislim. 
kod mene je apsolutno sve i svatko podložno, podložan kritici. i to mi je sasvim u redu. ništa mi nije amen. i ništa mi nije apsolutno dobro jer zakon ili tko god tako kaže. pa zakon pišu ljudi, a znamo da ljudi najviše griješe.
i porod kod kuće...pa nije i nikad neće biti pod staklenim zvonom...i uvijek će biti podložan kritici. a sama kritika bi trebala poslužiti da se od postojećeg učini bolje. u svim pravcima.
ja ne razumijem...ali zar nije činjenica..više izbora - više zadovoljstva? ili? zaista ne mogu shvatiti zašto se neki ljudi toliko plaše promjena....teško mi je to razumijeti..

----------


## Nimrod

> Ali zato osobno poznajem žene koje danas ne bi bile među živima, ni one ni njihova djeca, da nisu rađale u bolnici. I ovo nije pretjerivanje, to su bile situacije u kojima su ih doslovno sekunde dijelile od smrti, a spasila ih je blizina operacijske sale i stručne osobe koje su u tom trenutku bile uz njih.


Ja pak osobno poznajem žene čija djeca danas NISU među živima jer su naletjele na nesposobne kretene u bolnici.
I to žene s utvrđenim dijagnozama, a ne one zdrave u iznenadnim situacijama u kojima sekunde ženu/dijete dijele od smrti.  

Zbog toga ja osobno mislim da su blizina operacijske sale i stručne osobe vrlo podložna faktoru sreće. 

A pišem to zato što imam dojam da je većini ipak sve što pođe po krivu u bolnici oprostivo. A _nije_.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja pak osobno poznajem žene čija djeca danas NISU među živima jer su naletjele na nesposobne kretene u bolnici.
> I .


ima i nesposobnih babica.  :Undecided: 

i slažem se s pčelicom, to je i meni bila misao vodilja zašto sam i pitala postotak dojene djece u NL. a pride dobila podatak kako žene imaju samo 16 tjedana porodiljnog. toliko o brizi države za žene i djecu.
pa ako je taj prvi sat i prirodni porod toliko bitan, a bome nitko me ne može uvjeriti da prva godina djetetova života nije bitna.
i njihove svijesti o porodu, smrti kao sastavnom dijelu života.
u to uključujem naročito i prenatalnu dijagnostiku.

----------


## nadica_b

> Kod djeteta koje npr. ima Down sindrom, sanse da prezivi nakon poroda su otpriike 50 posto. Ako se takva djeca rutinski ne abortiraju (da ne napisem nesto gore), tada ona itekako utjecu na statistike.


vrlo, vrlo netočno i po pitanju statistike i po pitanju rutinskog pobočaja

----------


## meda

> Ma ne zamjeram 
> 
> Samo mi i dalje nija jasno zašto se u NL (sad sam se ja baš uhvatila NL) u tako malom razmaku, u tako povezanim događajima s jedne strane naveliko okreće prirodi (popularno rađanje kod kuće), a s druge pak strane zanemaruju prirodne potrebe (duži ostanak majke uz dijete i dojenje).
> 
> Evo, ja ne razumijem... Ako nije zbog toga jer je kućni porod i ekspresno brzi povratak na posao nakon toga, najjeftinija opcija, a zašto onda?
> Zašto su žene u Nizozemskoj tako prirodne dok su trudne i rađaju, a već u slijedećem trenu postaju "neprirodne", ostavljaju svoje malene bebice radi posla, odustaju čak i od dojenja


mislim da to radanje doma uz babicu nije toliko povezano s povratkom prirodi, u porodu i opcenito. to je vjerjatno stara tradicija, praksa koja je u kom.zemljama bila ukinuta, jer se kosila s centraliziranim sustavom uz minimalnu kolicinu gradanskih sloboda. babica je kao obrt, a obrti se bas nisu poticali u komunizmu. i zato je stanje primaljske struke slicno u svim bivsim  komunist.zemljama.

----------


## maria71

slažem se sa drugaricom medom.   :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ja se ne slažem s drugaricom.

Mislim da zapadne zemlje štede na zdravstvu, a rađanje kod kuće je jedna od mjera uštede.
Kao i manji broj pregleda u trudnoći, (pre)kratak porodiljni itd.

Uz to, općenito se štedi na prevenciji bolesti.

A nabolji primjer takvog, na zdravstvu štedljivog društva su Amerikanci. 
Opet vas pitam, želite li možda takav sustav zdravstva?
Ili ovi ostaci komunizma ipak i nisu tako loši  :Wink:

----------


## Nimrod

> ima i nesposobnih babica.


Apsolutno, slažem se.

Ali, ako je
"nesposobna babica" i/ili "rizik da nešto pođe po krivu" dobar argument protiv poroda kod kuće/za bolnički porod s mogućnošću intervencije , onda je i
"neposoban liječnik", "rizik da nešto prođe po krivu _zbog_ bolničkog poroda/zastarjelih metoda/hrvatske bolničke prakse/et al." _također_ dobar argument za porod kod kuće/protiv bolničkog poroda. 

Ono, u potpunosti jednako vrijedan. 

Zašto ljudima ne dati slobodu izbora?

Gluposti će uvijek biti. Uvijek.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Zašto ljudima ne dati slobodu izbora?


Zar opet?!

Novi krug?!

 :Predaja:

----------


## n.grace

> Zar opet?!
> 
> Novi krug?!


Ja isto ovo ne razumijem.
Tko je ovdje protiv slobode izbora? Zbilja, je li netko to napisao? Stvarno se ne mogu sjetiti.
A ponavljam što smatram nepoželjnim - prikazivanje poroda kod kuće u najpozitivnijem svjetlu bez ikakvih nedostataka, i suprotno tome, poroda u bolnici kao nečeg negativnog, punog nepotrebnih i opasnih intervencija. Mislim da to nije pošteno ni prema onim trudnicama koje razmišljaju o tome ili žele roditi kod kuće, ni prema onima koje žele roditi u bolnici, koje su, koliko sam uspjela shvatiti, u velikoj većini. Dakle, kad bi se objektivnije razmotrile prednosti i nedostaci i jednog i drugog, ne bi bilo potrebe za pretjerivanjima, ni za ovakvim raspravama.

----------


## Nimrod

LOL
genijalan je taj smajlić!

----------


## Nimrod

> Ja se ne slažem s drugaricom.
> 
> Mislim da zapadne zemlje štede na zdravstvu, a rađanje kod kuće je jedna od mjera uštede.
> Kao i manji broj pregleda u trudnoći, (pre)kratak porodiljni itd.


Evo, recimo mojoj frendici koja je rodila u Španjolskoj su doslovce rekli da je luda jer je, sva isprepadana nakon podjele iskustva s domaćim trudnicama, tražila vaginalni pregled.

----------


## Nimrod

Uh, nestao mi je cijeli jedan post!  :Sad: 

Ok, ukratko:
ja sam imala dojam da je impliciran ne davanje izbora u argumnetu da porod kod kuće ima nedostataka, pa ga ne treba organizirano uvoditi u Hrvatskoj. Možda sam krivo shvatila, pa sorry.

Također, imam dojam da se argumenti za porod u bolnici uzimaju kao "zdrava pamet", ono "tak-to-jest" i da se sve negativnosti bolničkog poroda uzimaju kao nužno zlo ili iznimke koje nisu pravilo dok se argumenti za porod kod kuće smatraju hypeom i pretjerivanjem-radi-građenja-pozitivne-reakcije. 

To recimo što praktiči dobim štambilj "teška bolesnica" na čelo kad sam trudna, a starija od 27, mene je to izluđivalo. A to mi se čini simptomatično za pristup trudnoći i porodu koji se njeguje kod nas. 

Ne znam, možda brijem. 

Moja mama je mene rodila s 35 godina, bez ijednog UZV-a. Bez dripa, bez rezanja. U sat i pol. U bolnici. Sama. Jer su je svi ostavili obzirom da je bila stara prvorotkinja, i ne bu to ta skoro.

Iz moje perspektive to izgleda kao da su svi praktički zbrisali na pauzu dok je mene stara rađala, pa stoga mi se to ne čini ništa znatno sigurnije s medicinskog stanovišta nego porod kod kuće - jer bi opet postojao neki _vremenski delay_ što se tiče reakcije na eventualnu komplikaciju - a doma bi njoj, uz nadzor babice, možda bilo ugodnije. Intimnije ako ništa drugo. Uf, moram ić.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ma ne zamjeram 
> 
> Samo mi i dalje nija jasno zašto se u NL (sad sam se ja baš uhvatila NL) u tako malom razmaku, u tako povezanim događajima s jedne strane naveliko okreće prirodi (popularno rađanje kod kuće), a s druge pak strane zanemaruju prirodne potrebe (duži ostanak majke uz dijete i dojenje).
> 
> Evo, ja ne razumijem... Ako nije zbog toga jer je kućni porod i ekspresno brzi povratak na posao nakon toga, najjeftinija opcija, a zašto onda?
> Zašto su žene u Nizozemskoj tako prirodne dok su trudne i rađaju, a već u slijedećem trenu postaju "neprirodne", ostavljaju svoje malene bebice radi posla, odustaju čak i od dojenja


zašto je u NL samo par tjedana porodiljnog a kod nas godinu dana
sigurno ima puno razloga.
možda zato što nas u tom segmentu nije samljeo kapitalizam kao na zapadu.
složila bih se s tobom da su to kod nas oni dobri ostaci socijalizma..ali kad gledam kako nam se društvo mijenja,
bojim se da po tom pitanju idemo stopama kapitalističkog zapada i ne sviđa mi 
se ideja da bi se i kod nas kroz koju godinu porodiljni uobičajeno mjerio tjednima :/..
a što se USA tiče, pa njihov zdravstveni sustav stvarno nije nešto na što bi se trebali ugledati,
nema smisla tako poopćavanje.
radije bih da nam u tome uzor budu Skandinavci npr.
uzeti od iskusnijih od svakog ono najbolje,
ne trebamo biti ničija apsolutna kopija.

----------


## Looli

> HZZO placa samo 3 uvz-a u trudnoci.


???
ja sam imala neke komplikacije i svaki mjesec su me slali na UZV u Petrovu, a opca gin. mi je uredno pisala uputnice...

----------


## Mima

Pa eto - imala si komplikacije, pa zato.

----------


## Looli

> Pa eto - imala si komplikacije, pa zato.


ma mislim da nije samo zato...
neke moje frendice su isto isle svako malo..ne bas svaki mjesec al sigurno vise od 3 puta...na uputnicu...

----------


## lunja

> Ma ne zamjeram 
> 
> Samo mi i dalje nija jasno zašto se u NL (sad sam se ja baš uhvatila NL) u tako malom razmaku, u tako povezanim događajima s jedne strane naveliko okreće prirodi (popularno rađanje kod kuće), a s druge pak strane zanemaruju prirodne potrebe (duži ostanak majke uz dijete i dojenje).
> 
> Evo, ja ne razumijem... Ako nije zbog toga jer je kućni porod i ekspresno brzi povratak na posao nakon toga, najjeftinija opcija, a zašto onda?
> Zašto su žene u Nizozemskoj tako prirodne dok su trudne i rađaju, a već u slijedećem trenu postaju "neprirodne", ostavljaju svoje malene bebice radi posla, odustaju čak i od dojenja


Ja mislim da su ovo kruske i jabuke. Mozda jeftine kruske i jabuke, but still...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ja mislim da su ovo kruske i jabuke. Mozda jeftine kruske i jabuke, but still...


Je je, a zajedničko im je da su voće.
Stvarno mi se ne da objašnjavati, tko je želio shvatio je. Tko nije shvatio i ne želi, jer ja to jednostavnije ne znam izložiti.


mamma Juanita, uglavnom se slažem s tvojim postom. 
Osim onog dijela o poopćavanju. Ništa ja ne poopćavam, samo sam komentirala da nije zapad nešto na što bi se morali pošto poto ugledati. Često navodite NL kao primjer zemlje s velikim brojem kućnih poroda, a ja vjerujem da toj relativno velikoj brojci PKK doprinose i razlozi financijske, a ne samo duhovne naravi. 
Stoga mi taj NL-argument ne znači apsolutno ništa u ovoj raspravi. 
A iskreno, ne bi ni željela da kod nas brojka PKK naraste do razmjera kakvi su u NL, jer bi to značilo da s bolnicama nešto gadno ne štima. 

Ustvari eto, bilo bi lijepo da nam bolnice dobro funkcioniraju, a tko ipak želi roditi doma, da to legalno i može - nakon dobre stručne edukacije (znači NE guglanje edukacije, nego baš stručnih predavanja, nešto kao trudnički tečaj), uz stručnu asistenciju i dobro organiziranu logistiku.
A onda je svizac zamotao čokoladu  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> da to legalno i može - nakon dobre stručne edukacije (znači NE guglanje edukacije, nego baš stručnih predavanja, nešto kao trudnički tečaj), uz stručnu asistenciju i dobro organiziranu logistiku.


Tko bi prolazio ovu stručnu edukaciju?

----------


## n.grace

> Je je, a zajedničko im je da su voće.
> Stvarno mi se ne da objašnjavati, tko je želio shvatio je. Tko nije shvatio i ne želi, jer ja to jednostavnije ne znam izložiti.
> 
> 
> mamma Juanita, uglavnom se slažem s tvojim postom. 
> Osim onog dijela o poopćavanju. Ništa ja ne poopćavam, samo sam komentirala da nije zapad nešto na što bi se morali pošto poto ugledati. Često navodite NL kao primjer zemlje s velikim brojem kućnih poroda, a ja vjerujem da toj relativno velikoj brojci PKK doprinose i razlozi financijske, a ne samo duhovne naravi. 
> Stoga mi taj NL-argument ne znači apsolutno ništa u ovoj raspravi. 
> A iskreno, ne bi ni željela da kod nas brojka PKK naraste do razmjera kakvi su u NL, jer bi to značilo da s bolnicama nešto gadno ne štima. 
> 
> ...


Ja sam te shvatila, i u potpunosti se slažem sa svakim tvojim postom ovdje.  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Tko bi prolazio ovu stručnu edukaciju?


Trudnice koje planiraju roditi doma, naravno.

Pri tom mislim na tečajeve koje bi držale stručne osobe (liječnici, primalje), a koji bi bili obavezni i nakon kojih bi se dobio neki dokument o završenom tečaju (nešto slično kao uvjet za prisustvo muža na porodu u našem rodilištu, ide se na tečaj i na kraju se u trudničku knjižicu dobije potpis).

----------


## anchie76

Ne kužim zbog čega bi ŽENE trebale prolaziti edukaciju o porodu doma... pa one rađaju isto svuda - bile u bolnici, doma, kući za rađanje.. njihovo tijelo svuda radi istu stvar.  O čemu bi se trebale educirati a da je drugačije od bolnice?

Mislim, onda bi trbale prolaziti i edukaciju za porod u bolnici, ne?  

Po meni, nema se žena što educirati posebno, oni koji su oko nje (bez obzira na lokaciju poroda) trebaju biti educirani (kao što je to bilo i do sada) i to je to.

----------


## Anamorci

> Po meni, nema se žena što educirati posebno, oni koji su oko nje (bez obzira na lokaciju poroda) trebaju biti educirani (kao što je to bilo i do sada) i to je to.


Čekaj malo, ne razumijem, valjda sam krivo shvatila, pa što mi ("mi" kao trudnice, majke, forumasi, kako god) radimo svaki put kad se ovdje ulogiramo nego se educiramo?
I koja je onda svrha trudnickih tecajeva? Meni nije bila da MM dobije neki papirić, ionako nije bio na porodu. Ja sam na svom jako puno naucila i dobila korisne informacije koje su mi itekako pomogle u razmijevanju poroda i koje su nadopunjavale moje postojece znanje i ono koje ću tek dobiti kasnije iz drugih izvora, ukljucujuci i ovaj.

Nije valjda da su i rutinski trudnicki tecajevi suvišni?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pa, što se mene tiče mislim da ne bi bilo loše da sve trudnice prolaze neku osnovnu edukaciju, ne samo o porodu nego i o dojenju, njezi djeteta i sl.

Ali trudnice koje žele roditi doma bi trebale biti dobro upoznate s tijekom poroda.
Mislim da bi bilo stvarno malo previše osloniti se na "tijelo zna" filozofiju i pustiti žene da rađaju doma bez ikakvog potrebnog predznanja (ili gugl znanja koje je upitne kvalitete).

----------


## anchie76

> Mislim da bi bilo stvarno malo previše osloniti se na "tijelo zna" filozofiju i pustiti žene da rađaju doma bez ikakvog potrebnog predznanja (ili gugl znanja koje je upitne kvalitete).


Pa nemaju se one što oslanjati na "tijelo zna" filozofiju, zato postoji medicinsko osoblje koje zna što radi.  Pa ne rađaju one same kod kuće  :Confused: 

A ako bi se trebali uvoditi tečajevi, onda bi se trebali uvesti za sve trudnice.  Mjesto poroda ne bi trebalo uvjetovati jel treba tečaj ili ne treba.

----------


## blackberry

> Čekaj malo, ne razumijem, valjda sam krivo shvatila, pa što mi ("mi" kao trudnice, majke, forumasi, kako god) radimo svaki put kad se ovdje ulogiramo nego se educiramo?
> I koja je onda svrha trudnickih tecajeva? Meni nije bila da MM dobije neki papirić, ionako nije bio na porodu. Ja sam na svom jako puno naucila i dobila korisne informacije koje su mi itekako pomogle u razmijevanju poroda i koje su nadopunjavale moje postojece znanje i ono koje ću tek dobiti kasnije iz drugih izvora, ukljucujuci i ovaj.
> 
> Nije valjda da su i rutinski trudnicki tecajevi suvišni?


ma nisu suvišni...ali nisu ni obavezni. odnosno, trudnica ni ne mora na tečaj ukoliko ne želi da joj muž prisustvuje porodu. mislim da je to u pitanju. 
naravno da je edukacija rodilja poželjna...ali nije obavezna. ja znam puno needuciranih...i isto rode..jer im je porod vođen, kako i anchie kaže..educirani su oni oko tebe.
meni osobno odgovara edukacija...i ja samovoljno biram biti educirana. ali, nitko to od mene ne zahtijeva, zar ne?

a kad bi kućni porod bio uređen kako treba...i stručne osobe oko tebe...po čemu bi se razlikovao?

iako, kad razmislim...ja bi tik tak uvela edukaciju kao obaveznu...ne muževima da bi mogli biti na porodu..već svim trudnicama..jer me ponekad zaista naljuti ta količina ne znanja...nažalost.

----------


## n.grace

> Pa nemaju se one što oslanjati na "tijelo zna" filozofiju, zato postoji medicinsko osoblje koje zna što radi.  Pa ne rađaju one same kod kuće


Što je s neasistiranim kućnim porodima? Čitala sam priče o takvim porodima, pa me zanima smatrate li da žene koje se odluče na to trebaju proći edukaciju?

----------


## VedranaV

Ako ih hoćeš diskriminirati u odnosu na ostale, da.

----------


## Beti3

> Ako ih hoćeš diskriminirati u odnosu na ostale, da.


Ovo nikako nije ispravno rečeno. Znanje ne može biti diskriminacija.

I ja sam čitala o neasistiranim porodima i u to bi se smjela upuštati samo žena koja je dobro upoznata sa fiziologijom ( i patofiziologijom) poroda, osim što sluša svoje tijelo.

Naravno da može sve proći u redu, i na lutriji se može dobiti jackpot.

----------


## n.grace

> Ako ih hoćeš diskriminirati u odnosu na ostale, da.


Slažem se s Beti. Znači, žena koja bi prošla edukaciju o porodu, onom u bolnici ili kod kuće, asistiranom ili neasistiranom, je diskriminirana u odnosu na ostale? Moram priznati da stvarno ne razumijem. Onda, primjerice, ne treba educirati niti o dojenju, jer time diskriminiramo žene koje su iz ovih ili onih razloga odlučile dijete hraniti adaptiranim mlijekom?  :Confused: 
Kakva diskriminacija?!

----------


## VedranaV

> Slažem se s Beti. Znači, žena koja bi prošla edukaciju o porodu, onom u bolnici ili kod kuće, asistiranom ili neasistiranom, je diskriminirana u odnosu na ostale?


Ne, žena koja bi bila *prisiljena* prolaziti edukaciju jer se odlučila na neasistirani kućni porod bi bila diskriminirana u odnosu na ostale (ako sam dobro shvatila smjer u kojem je išao post n.grace).

----------


## Anamorci

> Ne, žena koja bi bila *prisiljena* prolaziti edukaciju jer se odlučila na neasistirani kućni porod bi bila diskriminirana u odnosu na ostale (ako sam dobro shvatila smjer u kojem je išao post n.grace).


Ako nešto želiš, uvjet je to-i-to. Tako možeš diskriminaciju pronaći u svemu.
Ako želiš *neasistirani* porod kod kuće, moraš proći određenu edukaciju. (Uopće, što je tu sporno?!)
Isto kao i:
Ako želiš da partner bude uz tebe na porodu u bolnici, morate proći trudnički tečaj. Ili, tvojim riječima *prisiljeni* ste proći trudnički tečaj. Znači da su ti parovi koji žele zajedno u rađaonu sada diskriminirani? Nategnuta je ta teorija. Štoviše, ne drži vodu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Odlično, argumenti su vam sve bolji i bolji  :Klap: 
Znači, i ja sam diskriminirana jer sam željela raditi na faksu pa sam morala proći određenu edukaciju. I sad me još tjeraju da doktoriram. Strašno, koja diskriminacija  :Rolling Eyes: 

Btw, kad sam spominjala obavezne tečajeve mislila sam na asistirani porod kod kuće. Bez obzira na sve, žena koja odluči roditi doma mora preuzeti svoj dio odgovornosti, jednako kao što bolnica preuzima odgovornost za žene koje tamo rađaju.
A bilo bi krajnje neozbiljno to očekivati od žena koje ne poznaju prirodni tijek poroda niti išta znaju o porodu.

Uostalom, na vašem portalu stoji boldana rečenica: *Budite spremni prihvatiti odgovornost za* *odluku da rodite kod kuće.
*http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124&Tekst2ID=&Show=882


Mislite li da je u redu prihvatiti odgovornost bez prethodnoe edukacije i potrebnog znanja o tako važnom događaju kao što je porod?

Mislite da je u redu biti odgovoran za nešto o čemu ništa ili nedovoljno znaš?

----------


## VedranaV

Moja uvjerenja su ovakva: odgovorna sam za svaku svoju odluku, bez obzira na to koliko znanja imam prije nego što je donesem. Odrasla sam i nisam maloumna. Znam roditi.

----------


## marta

> Ako nešto želiš, uvjet je to-i-to. Tako možeš diskriminaciju pronaći u svemu.
> Ako želiš *neasistirani* porod kod kuće, moraš proći određenu edukaciju. (Uopće, što je tu sporno?!)
> Isto kao i:
> Ako želiš da partner bude uz tebe na porodu u bolnici, morate proći trudnički tečaj. Ili, tvojim riječima *prisiljeni* ste proći trudnički tečaj. Znači da su ti parovi koji žele zajedno u rađaonu sada diskriminirani? Nategnuta je ta teorija. Štoviše, ne drži vodu.


Taj tecaj postoji samo zato da oni uzmu neke pare. Da to nije tako, postojali bi tecajevi koji bi se priznavali bez obzira na rodiliste i ne bi ljudi morali ponavaljat jedan te isti tecaj.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ako želiš neasistirani porod kod kuće, moraš proći određenu edukaciju


smatram da ne moraš.
i to upravo zbog ovog:



> Budite spremni prihvatiti odgovornost za odluku da rodite kod kuće


to je tvoja odgovoronost, hoćeš li se ti educirati ili nećeš, misliš li da ti to treba ili ne treba, to je tvoja stvar, tvoja odgovornost. nitko NE MORA.

moraš li proći edukaciju da bi bio roditelj? hoćemo li zabraniti svima koji po nekim kriterijima nisu prošli neku edukaciju da odgajaju djecu?

----------


## Dijana

Rađa rodilja, ne njen muž, ako muž neće bit na porodu, ni ona ne treba prolaziti nikakav tečaj.
Slažem se s martom da je to samo način da se ljudima dignu pare. Negdje ne treba ni dolaziti
na tečaj, samo uplatiti.

----------


## n.grace

> Moja uvjerenja su ovakva: odgovorna sam za svaku svoju odluku, bez obzira na to koliko znanja imam prije nego što je donesem. Odrasla sam i nisam maloumna. Znam roditi.


Naravno da si odgovorna za svaku svoju odluku, kao i svi mi.
A argument da si odrasla i da nisi maloumna mi je još bolji od onog s diskriminacijom.  :Undecided:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Neznanje često izaziva strah, znanje daje sigurnost. Odluka utemeljena na znanju odluka je s punom odgovornošću, inače može biti prava lakomislenost. 

Ne razumijem zašto bi svi "okolo" žene rodilje trebali proći tečajeve, obuku - doula, primalja, liječnika, muž, a samo ne žena koja rađa :Shock: 

Što, na njoj je ionako samo da iskrene dijete, to ionako "zna"?

S jedne strane, poučava se ovdje, na ovom forumu, 
one koje idu rađati u bolnice da se oboružaju znanjem o svojim pravima pacijenta, o pravu na odbijanje intervencije, o pravu na neasistiran porod, o pravu na prirodni tijek itd.
Sve pet. Podupirem.

S druge strane, pročitam u čudu upit - a zašto bi žena koja želi rađati doma trebala proći edukaciju?

Eto, zato da zna kroz što će proći, što se može dogoditi, kad je znak za alarm, kad je sve u redu ...isto ko i sve druge rodilje, da zna pratiti što se događa i prepustiti se s više sigurnosti u sebe...

Ja sam išla na tečaj višednevni, čitala puno, i još mi nije bilo dosta, a puno mi je značilo.

Da se odlučim roditi doma, ne bi mi palo na pamet da se jednostavno prepustim prazne glave, kao, doma je sigurnije, doula i primalja znaju sve pa ja ne trebam znati ništa,
 ali , ako idem u bolnicu, e, tu je prava opasnost,
oni u bolnici ne znaju ništa pa za odlazak tamo ja trebam znati sve.

Potpuno apsurdno.

Znanje i edukacija nikad nisu viška.

----------


## n.grace

> to je tvoja odgovoronost, hoćeš li se ti educirati ili nećeš, misliš li da ti to treba ili ne treba, to je tvoja stvar, tvoja odgovornost. nitko NE MORA.


Naravno, nitko ne mora ništa, osim umrijeti, što svi znamo.
A da bi bilo poželjno educirati se bez obzira na to kakav porod izabrali - mislim da bi. Pogotovo za neasistirane kućne porode, što god tko mislio o tome.

----------


## n.grace

> Neznanje često izaziva strah, znanje daje sigurnost. Odluka utemeljena na znanju odluka je s punom odgovornošću, inače može biti prava lakomislenost. 
> 
> Ne razumijem zašto bi svi "okolo" žene rodilje trebali proći tečajeve, obuku - doula, primalja, liječnika, muž, a samo ne žena koja rađa
> 
> Što, na njoj je ionako samo da iskrene dijete, to ionako "zna"?
> 
> S jedne strane, poučava se ovdje, na ovom forumu, 
> one koje idu rađati u bolnice da se oboružaju znanjem o svojim pravima pacijenta, o pravu na odbijanje intervencije, o pravu na neasistiran porod, o pravu na prirodni tijek itd.
> Sve pet. Podupirem.
> ...


X

----------


## Anamorci

> Odrasla sam i nisam maloumna. Znam roditi.


Ako je ovo argument, onda ne znam što će nam prethodnih 12 stranica rasprave o za/protiv poroda kod kuce...
Što ce nam onda 99% tema na ovom forumu, pa nismo maloumni, ne?

----------


## Dijana

Naravno da je poželjno znati što više, ali postavljati to kao uvjet za porod jest apsurdno. Što biste vi, 
zabranili ženi rodit jer nije prošla tečaj?

----------


## Anamorci

> Taj tecaj postoji samo zato da oni uzmu neke pare. Da to nije tako, postojali bi tecajevi koji bi se priznavali bez obzira na rodiliste i ne bi ljudi morali ponavaljat jedan te isti tecaj.


Ovo je čisti cinizam, a mislim da je bolje da u tom smjeru ne krenemo, jer onda sve ode u kupus.
Za "pare" koje su mi "oni uzeli" sam dobila 15-ak predavanja od kojih su bezveze bila možda dva.
Ostala su bila korisna. I na kraju su "oni" napomenuli: "čuvajte potvrdu, vrijedi vam i za ubuduće, da muž može biti s vama i na sljedećim porodima", tako da nemoj tvrditi nešto što nisi provjerila, zbunit ćeš čitatelje. 
Uz to, sasvim mi je jasno zašto tečaj koji se sastoji od 15 predavanja po sat-dva i tečaj koji se sastoji od 2 sata nisu na isti način priznati.

----------


## Dijana

A mogle bi i roditeljima propisati na koji način imaju odgajati svoje dijete, kad ste već u tom smjeru krenule.
A mogle bi i one koji su bolesni, a vidi čuda, ne žele u bolnicu, nasilu odvući tamo, jer to je za njihovo dobro.
Dokle bi išlo to zadiranje u intimnu sferu neke osobe?

----------


## n.grace

> Naravno da je poželjno znati što više, ali postavljati to kao uvjet za porod jest apsurdno. Što biste vi, 
> zabranili ženi rodit jer nije prošla tečaj?


Uvjet za porod? To stvarno je apsurdno, i mislim da nitko ne razmišlja u tom smjeru.
Ali napisati da si odrastao i da nisi malouman pa znaš roditi mi je još apsurdnije.
Štoviše, diskriminira me, jer ja očito nisam znala roditi, bez obzira što sam odrasla i nisam maloumna.  :Grin:

----------


## Anamorci

> moraš li proći edukaciju da bi bio roditelj? hoćemo li zabraniti svima koji po nekim kriterijima nisu prošli neku edukaciju da odgajaju djecu?


Ne moraš i nećemo. Ovdje nije riječ o roditeljstvu nego o porodu, na ovom ili onom mjestu.

----------


## Dijana

anamorci, da ti muž nije želio biti na porodu, ti isto tako vjerojatno ne bi bila na tom tečaju, pa bi ti svejedno bilo
"dopušteno" roditi.

----------


## Anamorci

> A mogle bi i roditeljima propisati na koji način imaju odgajati svoje dijete, kad ste već u tom smjeru krenule.
> A mogle bi i one koji su bolesni, a vidi čuda, ne žele u bolnicu, nasilu odvući tamo, jer to je za njihovo dobro.
> Dokle bi išlo to zadiranje u intimnu sferu neke osobe?


Je li ti zagovaraš porod kod kuce ili se brineš o slabovidnima? 
Ne razumijem to miješanje svega i svačega, govorimo o porodima kod kuce ili ne porodima kod kuce.

----------


## n.grace

> A mogle bi i roditeljima propisati na koji način imaju odgajati svoje dijete, kad ste već u tom smjeru krenule.
> A mogle bi i one koji su bolesni, a vidi čuda, ne žele u bolnicu, nasilu odvući tamo, jer to je za njihovo dobro.
> Dokle bi išlo to zadiranje u intimnu sferu neke osobe?


Ok, idemo dalje u apsurd.
Ne razumijem kako se ovakva pitanja postavljaju na moj upit bi li se žena trebala educirati ako se odluči na neasistirani kućni porod. Ok, odgovor je ne. I to na forumu koji je edukativan. I govori, između ostalog, o porodu, dojenju i odgajanju djece.

----------


## Anamorci

> anamorci, da ti muž nije želio biti na porodu, ti isto tako vjerojatno ne bi bila na tom tečaju, pa bi ti svejedno bilo
> "dopušteno" roditi.


Ja nisam željela da muž bude sa mnom na porodu i on nije bio ni na jednom predavanju. Išla sam sama jer me zanimalo sve o čemu je bila riječ (osim nešto sa zubarom, to je bilo dosadno) - dakle jednom o tijeku poroda i fazama, drugi put o epiduralnoj, treći o njezi djeteta, dojenju i sl., četvrdi o disanju, itd. I gotovo sve je bilo vrlo korisno.

----------


## Dijana

> Ovo je čisti cinizam, a mislim da je bolje da u tom smjeru ne krenemo, jer onda sve ode u kupus.
> Za "pare" koje su mi "oni uzeli" sam dobila 15-ak predavanja od kojih su bezveze bila možda dva.
> Ostala su bila korisna. I na kraju su "oni" napomenuli: "čuvajte potvrdu, vrijedi vam i za ubuduće, da muž može biti s vama i na sljedećim porodima", tako da nemoj tvrditi nešto što nisi provjerila, zbunit ćeš čitatelje. 
> Uz to, sasvim mi je jasno zašto tečaj koji se sastoji od 15 predavanja po sat-dva i tečaj koji se sastoji od 2 sata nisu na isti način priznati.


Što je sa ženama koje nisu prošle tečaj? Prolaze ga samo one koje plate. Obavezan je samo ako će muževi biti na porodu.
Apsurdno! Pa ne rađa muž. Ispada da tečaj treba njemu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

velika je razlika je li nešto *poželjno*, *preporučljivo* 
ili pak *obavezni uvjet*.
ogromna razlika.
edukacija je bdw, jako širok pojam.
recimo, meni osobno je skroz neprihvatljiv način edukacije kojeg predlaže Pčelica Mara.
moj pojam dobre edukacije u trudnoći tj. pripreme za porod definitivno nisu naši postojeći tečajevi po bolnicama i DZ
niti išta slično tome,
gdje je cijeli fokus na patologiji i "bogomdanim" intervencijama.

----------


## Dijana

X na Juanitu

----------


## Bubica

nije li apsurndno govoriti o obveznoj edukaciji žena koje se odluče na neasistirane porode, te žene najčešće i nisu u sustavu, tko bi to nadgledao? žene se i odlučuju na nakvo nešto upravo jer ne žele kontrolu i uplitanje sustava.

Slažem se i sa svima koji govore da je Ok poticati žene na edukaciju, nuditi im informaciju ali obvezati ih na edukaciju da bi ostvarili neku svoju biološku zadanost je stvarno pretjerivanje.

----------


## vertex

> velika je razlika je li nešto *poželjno*, *preporučljivo* 
> ili pak *obavezni uvjet*.
> ogromna razlika.


Ja bih podvukla ovo još jednom. Smatram da je edukacija poželjna i preporučljiva te da ne može biti obavezni uvjet za rađanje bilo gdje, pa tako ni asistirano kod kuće.

----------


## vertex

Ok, podvukle već dvije prije mene, ali neka i trećeg puta.

----------


## n.grace

> nije li apsurndno govoriti o obveznoj edukaciji žena koje se odluče na neasistirane porode, te žene najčešće i nisu u sustavu, tko bi to nadgledao? žene se i odlučuju na nakvo nešto upravo jer ne žele kontrolu i uplitanje sustava.


Ne razumijem, kakve žene koje nisu u sustavu? Misliš li na žene koje ne prate trudnoću, ili koje ne žele roditi u bolnici? Ili oboje?

----------


## Beti3

U Rijeci se lani nije plaćalo ništa za tečaj u DZ. Ne znam kako je ove godine. I, ne, nisam mislila na takav tečaj kao pripremu za kućni porod. 

Nešto drugačije i opširnije. Da mama zna što se mora, ali i može dogoditi. 

I da onda odgovorno odluči može li ili ne. Da li joj je bitnije okruženje, medicinsko osoblje, svoj tuš i krevet, mogućnost intervencije ako se pokaže potreba...

_Ustvari, bit je u odluci da li je budućoj mami važnija ona sama ili beba koja se rađa_. 

Možete napadati ovaj moj stav, ali imam pravo na ovakvo mišljenje zahvaljujući vlastitom iskustvu. Ali, i ja poštujem vaš stav iz vašeg vlastitog iskustva. Samo nemojte protiv znanja. Znanje je važno općenito.

Kad se jednom rodi, bebi nije važno gdje je, samo ako je mami u naručju.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Što se mene tiče (a tragična dječja stvarnost to potvrđuje) -
 nije svatko sposoban ni biti roditelj, edukacija treba i nama koji to, ko fol, jesmo, a ovaj portal, i ovaj forum, često su upravo takvo mjesto edukacije.
Dakle, nemojmo, draga Rodice, za "dnevno-političke" svrhe izvrtati stvarnost pa jednom uzdizati potrebu edukacije (evo i sad je jedan Rodin roditeljski tečaj u tijeku), a kad zatreba, čisto radi retorike i nepotrebnog kontriranja na ovoj temi, lansirati sasvim suprotnu tezu.

Nego, da još argmentiram stav zašto edukacija prije poroda, kakav god bio.
Nije nužna, žena zna roditi ovako ili onako, to je činjenica.

 Ali, ako ću se nadovezati na svoj prethodni post, onda ću reći i to da su se Rode, prije pokretanja kampanje (ili kako god to nazvale)
 za kućni porod, itekako oboružale znanjem, išle na tečajeve, predavanja, pročitale knjige...sasvim normalno, pa tko bi lud išao nešto govoriti, a bez podloge i sigurnosti koju ti daje znanje o nekoj problematici.

S druge strane, zašto smatrati sasvim normalnim da  žene  njima, doulama i primaljama, slijepo vjeruju i to bez vlastitog prikupljanja znanja. Zašto?
A ne smatrati normalnim da isto tako slijepo vjeruju liječnicima i osoblju u rodilištu. 
Što leži u podlozi vjere u sasvim prirodno? Višestoljetno umiranje žena  i djece upravo na tim prirodnim porodima?
Ovo sam samo radi argumentiranja navela jer ne držim da je tako, već da trebamo iskoristiti sva moguća znanja, i ona medicinska, i ova "nanovo probuđena i osviještena", o dobrobiti prirodnog tijeka poroda.
 S druge strane, liječnici su također prikupili nekakvo znanje(da, sićušno nekakvo, samo par tečajeva) i ima puno žena koje njima slijepo vjeruju.
A to, naravno, ne bi trebale, ako je suditi po ovom forumu (a često i zdravoj pameti). 

Ma zašto slijepo vjerovati ikome?

Zašto tražiti od žene da se informira i educira da bi se suprotstavila inženjeringu u bolnici, a ne tražiti da se informira i educira kako bi se odgovorno odlučila za porod doma?
Zašto poticati tezu da se slijepo ne vjeruje i ne prepušta liječniku, a smatrati normalnim da se slijepo prepusti Rodinoj douli (ili meni, svejedno :Grin: )

Da se izjasnim sasvim osobno- naginjem ovom "prirodnom" i nemam lijepa iskustva s bolničkog poroda (osim jednog koji je bio najbliže prirodnom) i podupirem nastojanja koja idu u smjeru olakšavanja ženi, osluškivanja njezinih želja i potreba (a različite su) i udovoljavanja tomu.
Ali ne mogu se složiti s primjenom dvostrukih kriterija, da u jednom slučaju treba biti educirana fajterica i aktivistica (u rodilištu), a u drugom tupava needucirana rodilja, zanesenjakinja,  jer tu će, kao,  sve, samo po sebi, biti super i OK.

----------


## sirius

> _Ustvari, bit je u odluci da li je budućoj mami važnija ona sama ili beba koja se rađa_. 
> 
> Možete napadati ovaj moj stav, ali imam pravo na ovakvo mišljenje zahvaljujući vlastitom iskustvu. Ali, i ja poštujem vaš stav iz vašeg vlastitog iskustva. Samo nemojte protiv znanja. Znanje je važno općenito.
> 
> Kad se jednom rodi, bebi nije važno gdje je, samo ako je mami u naručju.


Vjerujem da gledajući iz tvog iskustva možda se čini da žene koje rađaju kod kuće to čine samo iz vlastite komocije ili sebičnosti.
Ali nije tako, one koje to rade promišljeno i odgovorno čine to i iz najdudljih uvjerenja (sa informacijama sa kojima raspolažu) da time čine i najbolje za dijete.

----------


## Dijana

Ja stvarno ne znam kako vi to čitate, zapravo kao da niste ništa od prethodnih postova ni pročitale, pa čak i
podvlačenju usprkos.

----------


## mamma Juanita

vertex, izgleda da će se trebati još koji put podvući  :Wink: ...

---

zbilja se vrtimo u krug.
Beti3, netko smatra bolnicu sigurnijom, a netko opasnijom *za dijete*.
i svatko govori iz svoje perspektive i svojih argumenata.
iz tvoje perspektive je PKK ugoržavanje djeteta, iz moje perspektive su rutinski postupci u bolnici ugrožavanje djeteta.
a previsoka stopa carskog reza je ugrožavanje i života majke, tako kažu stručnjaci.
vrlo je tendenciozno pa čak i zločesto onda govoriti u smjeru kao da majke koje žele PKK
misle prvenstveno na sebe i svoj komod, jer to zbilja nema veze s vezom.

kad smo već kod edukacije, pročitajte si malo vodič SZO za normalni porodpa zaključite same koliko njihove preporuke imaju veze s hrv. sustavom:

Skrb tijekom normalnog porođaja 
-praktični vodič pdf

----------


## mamma Juanita

ispravljam link
Skrb tijekom normalnog porođaja 
-praktični vodič

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kad se jednom rodi, bebi nije važno gdje je, samo ako je mami u naručju.


uglavnom je tako.
ali složit ćeš se nadam se da je itekako važno za njeno zdravlje *kako* se rodila i u kakvom je stanju nakon poroda.
pa nije poanta u samom mjestu nego *u načinu* poroda.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja ne mislim da se ikome treba slijepo vjerovati, ni liječniku, ni primalji ni douli.
ali vjerujem da sam ja odgovorna za sebe i za svoje dijete, u svim smislovima. spremna sam preuzeti punu odgovornost za svoje odluke kakve god im posljedice.
i mislim da imam potpuno pravo odbiti neko liječenje, tretman, intervenciju, metodu kako za sebe, tako i za svoje dijete, bez obzira jesam li educirana ili nisam (tu ne mislim samo na medicinu, nego i na recimo neku odgojno-obrazovnu metodu ili bilo što drugo).

recimo, zamišljam situaciju da mi dijete ima neku smrtonosnu bolest, muči se s liječenjem, teško mu je... i ja odlučim odbiti daljnje liječenje/ hospitalizaciju što god i živjeti sa svojim djetetom u miru dokle god ide. ono kao u američkim dramama... da li moram za to biti educirana? da li biste mi to zabranili jer moja odluka po nekim kriterijima nije u dobrobiti mog djeteta? meni je prestrašna pomisao da bi mi netko tako nešto zabranio.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Nena - Jabuka,
žena se ne bi trebala *nikome* apsolutno slijepo prepuštati kada je njeno dijete i njeno tijelo u pitanju.

----------


## Lutonjica

i kako to mislite da porod nije roditeljstvo? da se to ne može uspoređivati?
porod mi je u srži roditeljstva

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ja ne mislim da se ikome treba slijepo vjerovati, ni liječniku, ni primalji ni douli.
> ali vjerujem da sam ja odgovorna za sebe i za svoje dijete, u svim smislovima. spremna sam preuzeti punu odgovornost za svoje odluke kakve god im posljedice.
> i mislim da imam potpuno pravo odbiti neko liječenje, tretman, intervenciju, metodu kako za sebe, tako i za svoje dijete, bez obzira jesam li educirana ili nisam (tu ne mislim samo na medicinu, nego i na recimo neku odgojno-obrazovnu metodu ili bilo što drugo).
> 
> recimo, zamišljam situaciju da mi dijete ima neku smrtonosnu bolest, muči se s liječenjem, teško mu je... i ja odlučim odbiti daljnje liječenje/ hospitalizaciju što god i živjeti sa svojim djetetom u miru dokle god ide. ono kao u američkim dramama... da li moram za to biti educirana? da li biste mi to zabranili jer moja odluka po nekim kriterijima nije u dobrobiti mog djeteta? meni je prestrašna pomisao da bi mi netko tako nešto zabranio.


Nisu to samo američke drame, to je i naša realnost, i kod nas su roditelji stavljeni pred takve, jedne od valjda najužasnijih dilema što ih mogu imati. I ne prolaze samo tako, neometano. Tu su i zakonske prepreke, ali i obvezno prolaženje procedure informiranja, ne edukacije, jer nitko ne može biti na brzinu educiran o tako nečem kompleksnom, već imaju obvezu i pravo PUNE INFORMIRANOSTI o posljedicama odluke. To se sve mora proći, potpisati itd.... ma grozno sve, ali nije dio ovog topica...

Samo govori da stvari koje se tiču života i smrti ne dozvoljavaju neozbiljan i idealistički pristup već punu odgovornost. 
Sama punoljetnost čovjeka ni pred zakonom mu ne daje pravo da donosi svojevoljno svakojake odluke, postoji i nehotimično ugrožavanje života i zdravlja itd., neznanje nikoga ne opravdava.
Nijedan sud neće uvažiti opravdanje -ups, ogriješio sam se o zakon je nisam znao. 
Čovjek je dužan znati kad se već smatra dovoljno pametnim i sposobnim da donosi odluke..

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena - Jabuka,
> žena se ne bi trebala *nikome* apsolutno slijepo prepuštati kada je njeno dijete i njeno tijelo u pitanju.


A šta sam ja rekla nego to? 

Sasvim suprotno od ranije iznesenih teza da "šta bi ona trebala išta znati i zašto bi se educirala, pa tu su oni oko nje da znaju i da se pobrinu oko svega".
(Koliko god sam nekome dosadna za čitanje, molim da se ovo moje nadugo i naširoko shvati kao trud oko razrade teze, suprotnost površnom fraziranju)

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ne razumijem kako se ovakva pitanja postavljaju na moj upit bi li se žena trebala educirati ako se odluči na neasistirani kućni porod. _Ok, odgovor je ne. I to na forumu koji je edukativan_. I govori, između ostalog, o porodu, dojenju i odgajanju djece.


 mislim da se radi o nesporazumu.
dakle, prave edukacije i osnaživanja vjerojatno ne bi nikome škodilo.
pa valjda je to očito, jer da ne vjerujemo u to, stavile bi prst u uho
i ne bi osmišljavale i održavale ove ili one radionice.

ali ne na silu i ne uvjetovano, 
a tako se dalo iščitat iz nekih postova.

----------


## Beti3

> Skrb tijekom normalnog porođaja 
> -praktični vodič


40 strana bez popisa literature.
Znači slažemo se da treba znati i učiti. To ja uporno želim reći.

Dobro znati, a ne se pouzdati samo na svoje instinkte ( daleko smo mi od instinktivnog života).

Prvo znanje, a onda razumna odluka, pa ma kakva ona bila.

Ima poroda za koje ne treba nitko osim mame. I moj četvrti je bio takav, brz, gotovo bezbolan, bez tiskanja, u krevetu. Da nisam bila u rodilištu (a morala sam biti), ne bih ni stigla do njega.

Ali, lako je biti general poslije bitke.

----------


## cvijeta73

> .. i ja odlučim odbiti daljnje liječenje/ hospitalizaciju što god .


evo, ostavi samo ove dvije rečenice pa vidi da li je moguće da ti nešto tako zabrani.
naravno da - je.
dakle, majka iz nekih svojih uvjerenja odbija djetetu omogućiti liječenje. gdje je granica? ko će tu granicu postaviti? pa eto ti samo poveznica s cijepljenjem, ne trebaš ići dalje.
prekompleksna su to pitanja.
na koja odgovor u najčešćim slučajevima daje - zakon. 
koji bi trebao uvažiti što više mogućih situacija, što naravno nije moguće.




> zbilja se vrtimo u krug.


mamaju, mislim da se ne vrtimo ukrug. jer je beti reagirala na neasistirani porod kod kuće koji se nekako ubacio u priču. a ko to može opravdat, s edukacijom ili bez edukacije...

najozbiljnije, ja nikako da skužim taj porod koji je u srži roditeljstva, nikako pa nikako.  :Confused:

----------


## maria71

ni ja, ali ja sam neprosvjetljena pa je to za mene standard ovdje.

pitam se što bi mame posvojene djece trebale zaključiti iz tog ?

----------


## n.grace

> ni ja, ali ja sam neprosvjetljena pa je to za mene standard ovdje.
> 
> pitam se što bi mame posvojene djece trebale zaključiti iz tog ?


Ima nas još.
I baš sam željela postaviti isto pitanje.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Da sam ja Roda (da sam jaaaa netko :Grin:  :Sing: , Indexi), 
 savjetovala bih svakoga tko se odluči na kućni porod da se educira i prođe tečaj. 
To bi mi bio dio redovne preporuke, ne bih iskazivala samo nonšalatni stav - eto, možete ako baš hoćete, ali ne treba vam, pa vi ionako znate roditi!
Ali ja zato nisam Roda.

A zakonska obveza, naravno da ne.  
Isto tako bih sve žene koje trebaju roditi (bilo gdje) savjetovala da prođu kvalitetne tečajeve.
Al' tko sam ja... :Sing:  tko sam ja da ti sudim, iz zlatnih snova te buuuudim

----------


## Lutonjica

nije poanta da trebaš roditi kako bi bio roditelj, žao mi je ako je tako shvaćeno jer uopće to ne mislim.

htjela sam reći da je način na koji se postaviš i na koji razmišljaš vezano za porod zapravo odraz tvog roditeljstva u malom. prvenstveno mislim na to koliko si spreman preuzeti odgovornosti, na koji način si spreman nositi se s posljedicama tvojih odluka, koliko vjeruješ sebi, a koliko nekom drugom i slično.
nema mi to čak niti veze s tim na kakav porod si se odlučio, ili kakav je porod na kraju bio, nego koji je tvoj stav prema svemu tome. 

barem je kod mene takvo. a mislim da sam i napisala "porod MI je u srži roditeljstva"

----------


## sirius

> ni ja, ali ja sam neprosvjetljena pa je to za mene standard ovdje.
> 
> pitam se što bi mame posvojene djece trebale zaključiti iz tog ?


Sigurna sam da će Lutonjica dati politički korektan odgovor, kad je već ova rećenica tako nespretno ispala pa se može loviti za nju. Eto već je odgovorila, pa ispravljam post.



Koliko ja znam niti jedan zdravstveni sistem u modernom , zapadnjačkom društvu ne gleda blagonaklono na porod kod kuće bez asistencije. Ali porodi kod kuće bez asistencije (planirani) se događaju, ne mogu se zabraniti, na njega se odlučuju informirane i prilično razumne žene, vjerojatno bi se cijelo društvo trebalo zapitat "zašto". Zašto se netko razuman i informiran odlučuje na tako nešto pored svih blagodati moderne medicine? 

Iako tema je otvorena o kućnom porodu uz asistenciju i njegovim rizicima.

----------


## anchie76

> Da sam ja Roda (da sam jaaaa netko, Indexi), 
> savjetovala bih svakoga tko se odluči na kućni porod da se educira i prođe tečaj.


A da sam ja Roda (a jesam  :Laughing: ), ja bih savjetovala svaku trudnicu da se educira i prođe Rodin tečaj za trudnice.  Takvog znanja nikad dosta bez obzira gdje želiš roditi.

Ali nekome uvjetovati lokaciju poroda ili prisutnost bližnjih pohađanjem bilo kakvog tečaja mi je katastrofa. To bi moralo spadati u osnovna prava, a ne u "prava - ak platiš, može".

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> A da sam ja Roda (a jesam ), ja bih savjetovala svaku trudnicu da se educira i prođe Rodin tečaj za trudnice.  Takvog znanja nikad dosta bez obzira gdje želiš roditi.
> 
> Ali nekome uvjetovati lokaciju poroda ili prisutnost bližnjih pohađanjem bilo kakvog tečaja mi je katastrofa. To bi moralo spadati u osnovna prava, a ne u "prava - ak platiš, može".


Pa je, anchie, tako je,
zato vi imate svoju domenu u kojoj možete poticati edukaciju, a sustav ima svoju domenu čiju manjkavost možete, normalno, kritizirati i s vremenom utjecati da se mijenja.
A svoje manjkavosti također možete mijenjati, ko vam brani, ovaj tren.

----------


## cvijeta73

> na njega se odlučuju informirane i prilično razumne žene, vjerojatno bi se cijelo društvo trebalo zapitat "zašto". Zašto se netko razuman i informiran odlučuje na tako nešto pored svih blagodati moderne medicine? 
> 
> .


a zašto? i kako ti znaš da su razumne i informirane? šta smeta ta babica koja je prošla nekakvu edukaciju i o patologiji, barem na način da ju zna prepoznat. i vidjela je stotine različitih poroda kod različitih žena. 
pa i u toj nesretnoj nizozemskoj, koliko, 50% poroda završava transferom u bolnicu.

a kad je riječ o asistiranom porodu doma, toliko ste graknule na obaveznu edukaciju, a vidjele smo da u nizozemskoj je pravo na porod doma prilično diskriminirajuće. odnosno, ovisi npr. o kućnoj adresi.

lutonjice, samo sam htjela reći da se apsolutno i uopće ne slažem s tvojim razmišljanjima o porodu kao roditeljstvu u malom. 
ne stignem sad elaborirati zašto, samo da znaš da ima i nas koji drugačije razmišljamo  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Porod je, po meni, tek početak svega, a ne kužim da bi taj jedan početak bio srž roditeljstva.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> 40 strana bez popisa literature.


nisam te skužila na što misliš?
ako misliš na vodič, postoji na kraju popis i reference.

----------


## maria71

ni ja cvijeto.  totalno mi je stran taj koncept.

----------


## sirius

> a zašto? i kako ti znaš da su razumne i informirane? šta smeta ta babica koja je prošla nekakvu edukaciju i o patologiji, barem na način da ju zna prepoznat. i vidjela je stotine različitih poroda kod različitih žena. 
>  :


Činjenicu da su razumne i informirane baziram na činjenici da su im razne informacije dostupne i da nisu pripadnice neke sekte koja bi im branila razmišljati svojom glavom. A sad, nisam im radila psihološki profil da stvarno vidim imali li tu patologije...
Samo želim reći da se porod kod kuće bez asistencije događa , a zašto netko to smatra dobrim izborom za sebe i svoje dijete , trebalo bi pitati žene  koje se odluče na njega.

----------


## Lutonjica

eto, a ja ne razumijem da nekom to nema ama baš nikakve veze jedno s drugim.

ok, sad kad smo to apsolvirali, možemo prijeći na nešto drugo?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ali porodi kod kuće bez asistencije (planirani) se događaju, ne mogu se zabraniti, na njega se odlučuju informirane i prilično razumne žene, vjerojatno bi se cijelo društvo trebalo zapitat "zašto". Zašto se netko razuman i informiran odlučuje na tako nešto pored svih blagodati moderne medicine?


Ti imaš neke statistike koje pokazuju da se na porod kod kuće odlučuju razumne i informirane žene?

Jer ja se recimo sjećam jednog slučaja s ovog foruma kad se jedna žena odlučila na kućni porod, a, vrijeme je pokazalo da nije bila niti razumna, a bome ni informirana. 
Sjećam se majke koja je preuzela odgovornost, ali očito nije bila dovoljno educirana u tom području, pa bolesno dijete nije liječila antibioticima jer je negdje (ovdje?) pročitala da su antibiotici loši i dijete je umalo umrlo.
Sjećam se i poticanja onih manje odvažnih da rode doma riječima "ne mislite što ako".

I upravo zbog takvih slučajeva smatram da edukacija mora biti preduvjet za preuzimanje odgovornosti.
Jer preuzimanje odgovornosti bez potrebnog znanja nije hrabrost nego ludost.

----------


## sirius

> Ti imaš neke statistike koje pokazuju da se na porod kod kuće odlučuju razumne i informirane žene?
> 
> Jer ja se recimo sjećam jednog slučaja s ovog foruma kad se jedna žena odlučila na kućni porod, a, vrijeme je pokazalo da nije bila niti razumna, a bome ni informirana. 
> Sjećam se majke koja je preuzela odgovornost, ali očito nije bila dovoljno educirana u tom području, pa bolesno dijete nije liječila antibioticima jer je negdje (ovdje?) pročitala da su antibiotici loši i dijete je umalo umrlo.
> Sjećam se i poticanja onih manje odvažnih da rode doma riječima "ne mislite što ako".
> 
> I upravo zbog takvih slučajeva smatram da edukacija mora biti preduvjet za preuzimanje odgovornosti.
> Jer preuzimanje odgovornosti bez potrebnog znanja nije hrabrost nego ludost.


Čuj i u žitu ima kukolja.  :Smile: 
Pretpostavljam da su to jedine priče za koje si čula. Ali ima života izvan Rode, pa ćak i Hrvatske, možeš  ugooglati porod kod" kuće bez asistencije " svašta ispada.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> htjela sam reći da je način na koji se postaviš i na koji razmišljaš vezano za porod zapravo odraz tvog roditeljstva u malom. prvenstveno mislim na to koliko si spreman preuzeti odgovornosti, na koji način si spreman nositi se s posljedicama tvojih odluka, koliko vjeruješ sebi, a koliko nekom drugom i slično.
> nema mi to čak niti veze s tim na kakav porod si se odlučio, ili kakav je porod na kraju bio, nego koji je tvoj stav prema svemu tome. 
> 
> barem je kod mene takvo. a mislim da sam i napisala "porod MI je u srži roditeljstva"


Znači, onih 15 tak minuta natezanja nekoga može definirati kao roditelja godinama kasnije?
Majka je manje odgovorna ako vjeruje i drugima, ne samo sebi i svojoj ženskoj snazi?

Rodila sam u bolnici s punim povjerenjem u osoblje, ali i dalje sam majka koja je spremna preuzeti odgovornost, znam se nositi s  posljedicama svojih odluka, vjerujem sebi, ali i drugima ako su u nekom području stručniji od mene, imaju više iskustva i puno veće znanje.
Štoviše, smatram da me upravo to što ću, kad god se ukaže potreba potražiti mišljenje stručnjaka, a ne vjerovati samo u sebe i svoju subjektivnu procjenu, čini odgovornim roditeljem.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Č
> ....Ali ima života izvan Rode, pa ćak i Hrvatske....


nemoguće :Shock: ,ne vjerujem :Teletubbies:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Sirius, naravno.
Zato i spominjem edukaciju kao preduvjet za preuzimanje odgovornosti i odluku o PKK.
Jer  zaista, svašta se može izguglati i ponekad je teško procijeniti valjanost informacija koje tako skupimo.

----------


## sirius

> Sigurna sam da će Lutonjica dati politički korektan odgovor, kad je već ova rećenica tako nespretno ispala pa se može loviti za nju. Eto već je odgovorila, pa ispravljam post.
> 
> 
> 
> Koliko ja znam niti jedan zdravstveni sistem u modernom , zapadnjačkom društvu ne gleda blagonaklono na porod kod kuće bez asistencije. Ali porodi kod kuće bez asistencije (planirani) se događaju, ne mogu se zabraniti, na njega se odlučuju informirane i prilično razumne žene, vjerojatno bi se cijelo društvo trebalo zapitat "zašto". Zašto se netko razuman i informiran odlučuje na tako nešto pored svih blagodati moderne medicine? 
> 
> Iako tema je otvorena o kućnom porodu uz asistenciju i njegovim rizicima.


 
Samo napominjem da govorim o porodu kod kuće u društvima(državama) gdje postoji legalna opcija strućne pomoći kod kućnog poroda, a ne o državama gdje se žene na to odlučuju jel zapravo nemaju izbor osim bolnice.

----------


## sirius

> nemoguće,ne vjerujem


je, je istina je. :Cool:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> a kad je riječ o asistiranom porodu doma, toliko ste graknule na obaveznu edukaciju, a vidjele smo da u nizozemskoj je pravo na porod doma prilično diskriminirajuće. odnosno, ovisi npr. o kućnoj adresi.


Bravo cvijeta, lijepo si primjetila tu diskriminaciju u zemlji meda i (majčinog) mlijeka  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Znači, onih 15 tak minuta natezanja nekoga može definirati kao roditelja godinama kasnije?


Ajme, otkud to?  Aj ponovo pročitaj Lutonjicine postove, i ak imate želje nastaviti dalje, pls otvorite novu temu.





> Rodila sam u bolnici s punim povjerenjem u osoblje, ali i dalje sam majka koja je spremna preuzeti odgovornost, znam se nositi s posljedicama svojih odluka, vjerujem sebi, ali i drugima ako su u nekom području stručniji od mene, imaju više iskustva i puno veće znanje.
> Štoviše, smatram da me upravo to što ću, kad god se ukaže potreba potražiti mišljenje stručnjaka, a ne vjerovati samo u sebe i svoju subjektivnu procjenu, čini odgovornim roditeljem.


I po čemu se to razlikuje od žene koja je poput tebe ali mjesto poroda je kod kuće?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> I po čemu se to razlikuje od žene koja je poput tebe ali mjesto poroda je kod kuće?


Po ovom dijelu: 



> vjerujem sebi, *ali i drugima ako su u nekom području stručniji od mene, imaju više iskustva i puno veće znanje*.


Ja vjerujem medicinskom osoblju u bolnici pa za mjesto poroda biram bolnicu jer mi to osoblje ne može doći doma (gdje bi mi bio ugodniji boravak nego u bolnici).


A o lutonjičinom stavu nemam namjeru raspravljati jer ga ne razumijem, niti uopće želim pokušati razumijeti. I za mene je porod samo početak svega, nikakva srž, niti roditeljstvo u malom.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Znači, onih 15 tak minuta natezanja nekoga može definirati kao roditelja godinama kasnije?


ne razmišljam u tom smislu



> Majka je manje odgovorna ako vjeruje i drugima, ne samo sebi i svojoj ženskoj snazi?


ni to ne mislim


napisala sam da mi nema veze kako je netko rodio i gdje je netko rodio, već mislim da su važna razmišljanja koja ima o svom porodu prije nego što se dogodio i nakon što se dogodio, bilo pozitivna, bilo negativna, bila indiferentna, bila snažna, bila nevažna, zatimutjecaj tih razmišljanja na viđenje sebe, svoga tijela, svoga djeteta, svijeta oko sebe i konačno utjecaj promjena tih razmišljanja i osjećanja tokom života na iste ove stvari koje sam navela.
evo kad ovako o tome pišem sve više ne kužim kak vama to nema veze jedno s drugim LOL

----------


## ina33

Nikakvih takvih dubinskih misli i osjećaja nisam imala, zato valjda i ne shvaćam zašto je sam porod, stav o porodu itd., misli tijekom poroda itd., kao determinirajući i super važan, za majku ili za dijete. Niti me transformiralo, niti utjecalo na viđenje djeteta. Niti mi je trudnoća bila nešto posebno važna, osim što mi je drugo tromjesečje bilo ludilo - ono, kao na extasyju, energetski. CR sam imala. Meni je važno da je dijete sad tu i što će od njega ispasti. Ja tu ne vidim poveznice, ali mislim da se nećemo naći (stav determinacije i stav to je samo početak), ma koliko se objašnjavale jedne drugima.

----------


## n.grace

> napisala sam da mi nema veze kako je netko rodio i gdje je netko rodio, već mislim da su važna razmišljanja koja ima o svom porodu prije nego što se dogodio i nakon što se dogodio, bilo pozitivna, bilo negativna, bila indiferentna, bila snažna, bila nevažna, zatimutjecaj tih razmišljanja na viđenje sebe, svoga tijela, svoga djeteta, svijeta oko sebe i konačno utjecaj promjena tih razmišljanja i osjećanja tokom života na iste ove stvari koje sam navela.
> evo kad ovako o tome pišem sve više ne kužim kak vama to nema veze jedno s drugim LOL


A ja, što te više čitam, te sve manje razumijem.  :Grin: 
Važno je da mi je nevažno kako mi je protekao porod? I to utječe na moje roditeljstvo?
Ne trebaš se više truditi, tko te shvatio, shvatio te je, pusti nas ostale u našem mraku...  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

možemo se naći jedino na stingovom koncertu, upravo sam saznala da imam karte, boli me briga za sve ostalo  :Very Happy:

----------


## n.grace

> Nikakvih takvih dubinskih misli i osjećaja nisam imala, zato valjda i ne shvaćam zašto je sam porod, stav o porodu itd., misli tijekom poroda itd., kao determinirajući i super važan, za majku ili za dijete. Niti me transformiralo, niti utjecalo na viđenje djeteta. Niti mi je trudnoća bila nešto posebno važna, osim što mi je drugo tromjesečje bilo ludilo - ono, kao na extasyju, energetski. CR sam imala. Meni je važno da je dijete sad tu i što će od njega ispasti. Ja tu ne vidim poveznice, ali mislim da se nećemo naći (stav determinacije i stav to je samo početak), ma koliko se objašnjavale jedne drugima.


I ja razmišljam identično.

----------


## ina33

> možemo se naći jedino na stingovom koncertu, upravo sam saznala da imam karte, boli me briga za sve ostalo


E, dobro si rekla  :Smile: .

----------


## anchie76

> Ja vjerujem medicinskom osoblju u bolnici pa za mjesto poroda biram bolnicu jer mi to osoblje ne može doći doma (gdje bi mi bio ugodniji boravak nego u bolnici).


A ja isto tako razmišljam kao ti, samo što vjerujem medicinskom osoblju koje bi bilo na mom porodu kod kuće.  Kao i što im vjerojatno vjeruje i većina žena koje bi željele roditi kod kuće uz njihovu asistenciju.  U čemu je onda razlika?

----------


## n.grace

> A ja isto tako razmišljam kao ti, samo što vjerujem medicinskom osoblju koje bi bilo na mom porodu kod kuće.  Kao i što im vjerojatno vjeruje i većina žena koje bi željele roditi kod kuće uz njihovu asistenciju.  U čemu je onda razlika?


Razlika je u tome da je sva medicinska oprema, uključujući operacijsku salu, u neposrednoj blizini u slučaju da je to potrebno.
Meni osobno je to vrlo važno; poštujem ako tebi nije. Ali nemojmo govoriti da razlike - nema. I da je isto naći se u bolnici u takvom slučaju, ili biti kod kuće, čak i da je bolnica vrlo blizu.

----------


## sirius

> Razlika je u tome da je sva medicinska oprema, uključujući operacijsku salu, u neposrednoj blizini u slučaju da je to potrebno.
> Meni osobno je to vrlo važno; poštujem ako tebi nije. Ali nemojmo govoriti da razlike - nema. I da je isto naći se u bolnici u takvom slučaju, ili biti kod kuće, čak i da je bolnica vrlo blizu.


 
DA li dopuštaš misao (ideju, činjenicu) da je određenom broju žena potrebna ta sala isključivo zato što se nalaze u bolnici i potvrgnute su okolini i intervencijama koje su dovele do toga?

----------


## n.grace

> DA li dopuštaš misao (ideju, činjenicu) da je određenom broju žena potrebna ta sala isključivo zato što se nalaze u bolnici i potvrgnute su okolini i intervencijama koje su dovele do toga?


Isto koliko ti dopuštaš premisu da je određenom broju žena potrebna ta sala da spase živote njih i njihove djece.

----------


## sirius

> Isto koliko ti dopuštaš premisu da je određenom broju žena potrebna ta sala da spase živote njih i njihove djece.


Naravno. Mislim da to nitko ne poriče. Postoje situacije kad je CR potreban, ali se takva stvar u neforsiranim porodima ne događa u minutama kao što je često situacija u bolnici, niti u tolikom broju kao u bolničkim porodima. Vjerujem da većina žena koje rađaju kod kuće svjesne su omjera određenih rizika.

----------


## n.grace

> Postoje situacije kad je CR potreban, ali se takva stvar u neforsiranim porodima ne događa u minutama kao što je često situacija u bolnici, niti u tolikom broju kao u bolničkim porodima.


Ne bih se izjašnjavala kad je carski rez potreban, a kada nije, niti u koliko minuta nešto može poći po zlu, nisam liječnik.

----------


## Mima

Po meni je pitanje koliko su hitna stanja hitna, tj. koje je to vrijeme koje smije proći od trenutka kada stručna osoba utvrdi da nešto nije kako treba pa do trenutka kad rodilja treba stići u salu. Jer, kao što svi znamo, ima kod nas i bolnica tj. rodilišta u kojima isto tako nema operacijske sale, kao što na primjer i u Zagrebu ima rodilišta koja nemaju NICU - pa svejedno žene rađaju i u tim rodilištima i pretpostavljam da nitko ne misli da time čine nešto opasno ili neodgovorno; iako bi se i njih i dijete u slučaju takv epotrebe moralo voziti negdje drugdje.

----------


## anchie76

Ja vjerujem medicinskom osoblju koje mi je na porodu kod kuće da me kontinuirano prati i da je u stanju prepoznati problem puno prije nego postane hitan.  Ja osobno preferiram rađe taj oblik kontinuirane skrbi, nego u bolnici uz izjavu "ona je prvorotka, trajat će to" i onda satima budeš sama.  Iz moje perspektive, vjerojatnije je da će ta medicinski potkovana osoba prepoznati da nešto nije ok, nego da sam većinu vremena sama u bolnici uz npr ctg - zbog same činjenice da se ta osoba brine samo za mene i nikog drugog.

----------


## Nimrod

> Ovo je čisti cinizam, a mislim da je bolje da u tom smjeru ne krenemo, jer onda sve ode u kupus.
> Za "pare" koje su mi "oni uzeli" sam dobila 15-ak predavanja od kojih su bezveze bila možda dva.
> Ostala su bila korisna. I na kraju su "oni" napomenuli: "čuvajte potvrdu, vrijedi vam i za ubuduće, da muž može biti s vama i na sljedećim porodima", tako da nemoj tvrditi nešto što nisi provjerila, zbunit ćeš čitatelje. 
> Uz to, sasvim mi je jasno zašto tečaj koji se sastoji od 15 predavanja po sat-dva i tečaj koji se sastoji od 2 sata nisu na isti način priznati.


Ne, nije cinizam već živa istina. 

Ti bi generalizacijom svog iskustva mogla također zbuniti čitatelje.  

Zašto?

U ovom specifičnom slučaju zato što cijena u svim rodilištima nije ista, jer u svim rodilištima tečaj nije isti, i jer u svim rodilištima potvrda ne vrijedi i drugi puta, a sve sa samo jednim ciljem: da si bolnica uzme love od trudnica koje žele da im netko bude blizu na porodu. 

(A bome ima i onih koji puste muža samo od izgona. Kaj, sve ovo ostalo nije rađanje?) Uostalom, to što rodilja želi da joj muž/netko bude prisutan trebalo bi biti najnormalnija stvar na svijetu, a ne privilegija ako imaš 800 kn viška i tjedan dana vremena. *Prisiljavati* ljude da to plaćaju je u najmanju ruku bezobrazno.

A tko rađa doma, recimo, uopće nema taj problem. :D

----------


## Nimrod

> Ja vjerujem medicinskom osoblju koje mi je na porodu kod kuće da me kontinuirano prati i da je u stanju prepoznati problem puno prije nego postane hitan.  Ja osobno preferiram rađe taj oblik kontinuirane skrbi, nego u bolnici uz izjavu "ona je prvorotka, trajat će to" i onda satima budeš sama.  Iz moje perspektive, vjerojatnije je da će ta medicinski potkovana osoba prepoznati da nešto nije ok, nego da sam većinu vremena sama u bolnici uz npr ctg - zbog same činjenice da se ta osoba brine samo za mene i nikog drugog.


Nicely put, ovo totalno potpisujem! 
To je točno ono što sam ja htjela reći s primjerom svoje mame!

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja vjerujem medicinskom osoblju koje mi je na porodu kod kuće da me kontinuirano prati i da je u stanju prepoznati problem puno prije nego postane hitan. Ja osobno preferiram rađe taj oblik kontinuirane skrbi, nego u bolnici uz izjavu "ona je prvorotka, trajat će to" i onda satima budeš sama. Iz moje perspektive, vjerojatnije je da će ta medicinski potkovana osoba prepoznati da nešto nije ok, nego da sam većinu vremena sama u bolnici uz npr ctg - zbog same činjenice da se ta osoba brine samo za mene i nikog drugog.


evo, sad ja imam dojam da se vrtimo u krug  :Grin: 
anchie, ako se ne varam, ovdje nitko nije protiv dozvoljavanja opcije asistiranog poroda kući, kao u nl.
baš sam neki dan razgovarala s jednom babicom koja je bila na edukaciji u nl, i kaže da nije samo stvar babice, nego i logistike, što smo više puta ponovili i ovdje.
dakle, ona je, ako nešto zapne, u kontaktu s bolnicom, dr pomažu savjetima. itd.
uvijek će netko dati prednost bolnici, a netko kući, kućama za porode i sl. kako kaže sirius, većina žena je svjesna omjera nekih rizika. 
dakle, problem je u argumentaciji.
i još je jedan problem, a koji gubimo iz vida pričajući o nl, a to je rađanje kući u našim, današnjim hrvatskim uvjetima.  :Undecided:

----------


## Beti3

> nisam te skužila na što misliš?
> ako misliš na vodič, postoji na kraju popis i reference.



Mislila sam da ima 40 stranica teksta za pročitati i naučiti ( literatura je u idućim stranicama ) , znači treba i vremena da se sve pročita i upamti. I treba da ima bar 40 stranica,  jer što se više zna, manja je mogućnost da porod pođe po zlu. 

A ako pročitaš i naučiš 400 stranica, još je bolje, a da ne govorim o 4000 stranica ( bar toliko nauče budući doktori u kolegiju ginekologijie ).

Kad pogledam s druge strane, ja sam previše tehnološki nastrojena, meni sve mora biti pasterizirano, dezinficirano, ja ne bih mogla kupiti sir i vrhnje iz posuda na placi. Znači ja već po tome nisam za raspravu ovakve vrste.

Ustvari sam se uključila samo zato da ispričam svoje iskustvo da se nikome zbog neznanja ili neznam čega dogodi što i meni.

Cilj poroda je živo dijete i ja vas molim da mislite samo na to, jer roditi, a ne imati dijete je prepreteško i ne zaboravlja se. Nikad. :Sad:

----------


## lunja

Mene interesira konkretan odgovor na pitanje: Koje su opasnosti poroda kod kuce?

Da se opet ne zavrtimo u krug- asistiranog kucnog poroda, s educiranim asistentom, s bolnicom na max. 20 minuta- ukratko, kucnog poroda po NL standardima. 

Koji su rizici (pritom ne mislim na rizike tipa zastoj lifta ili previd babice)?

Interesira me sto se sve moze potpuno nepredvidjeno dogoditi, sto se ne moze detektirati bez bolnicke aparature (ili se moze detektirati ali prekasno), a zahtjeva hitnu (hitniju od ca. 20 min) bolnicku intervenciju? Sto se konkretno dogodilo u tim slucajevima kad se radilo o sekundi?

Na primjer:
Ovo sam isto pitanje postavila svojoj prijateljici, doktorici, iz HR, prije svog poroda. Rekla mi je da ne zna  sto se dogadja u NL u slucaju prolapsa pupkovine( sto kod nas npr. zahtjeva hitni carski rez)
Moja NL babica je rekla da u tom slucaju babica sama, rucno, vrati pupkovinu unutra.
Ista mi je prijateljica spominjala mogucnost odvajanja posteljice od maternice. O ovome smo pricali prije par dana pa pitanje vise nisam mogla proslijediti babici.

Ne znam je li itko tko je ukljucen u ovu diskusiju dovoljno medicinski kvalificiran da mi odgovori na ovo pitanje. Ali mislim da je za raspravu jako bitno da "odredjene rizike" imenujemo, po mogucnosti i kvantificiramo. Ukoliko postoje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo samo kratko na pitanje o prolapsu pupkovine:
- jako važna stvar: događa se vrlo rijetko, a *najčešće kada se prokida vodenjak*- jer se bebina glavica nije dovoljno "angažirala" tj. spustila u zdjelicu,
pa prilikom prokidanja ako naglo ojednom iscuri puno plodne vode, može se dogoditi da povuče pupkovinu prije nego se spusti glavica
- još rjeđe se događa ako vodenjak spontano pukne, dakle u iznimno rijetkim situacijama
- ako se dogodi: žena treba kleknuti na sve četiri s povišenom stražnjicom i netko joj odmah treba nježno pridržavati pupkovinu gazom
pazeći da nigdje ne pritišće i nazvati hitnu (ako je kod kuće); u tom položaju treba biti hitno transportirana u bolnicu na carski rez

----------


## lunja

Zaboravila sam napomenuti-svaki unaprijed utvrdjeni rizik za porod (medju ostalim blizanacka trudnoca, zadak ili nespustanje u zdjelicu) indikacija je za bolnicki porod. 
Ne znam moze li se prolaps pupkovine dogoditi ako se beba spustila u zdjelicu?

----------


## sirius

> Zaboravila sam napomenuti-svaki unaprijed utvrdjeni rizik za porod (medju ostalim blizanacka trudnoca, zadak ili nespustanje u zdjelicu) indikacija je za bolnicki porod. 
> Ne znam moze li se prolaps pupkovine dogoditi ako se beba spustila u zdjelicu?


Teško kad je bebina glava na otvoru.
Ja sam prije nekog vremena razgovarala sa prijateljicom koja je specijalntica ginekologije u velikom hrvatskom rodilištu , te sam ju pitala koliko je ona puta vidjela prolaps  pupkovine. U oko godinu i pol stažiranja (i dežuranja) svega dva puta: jednom je bilo spontano puknuće vodenjaka ali beba je bila zadak, drugi put je na amnioskopiji slučajno probušen vodenjak i pupkovina je ispala.

----------


## Beti3

*sirius*, naravno da je rijetko, i neka je. Da bar ne bude nikada. Ali, jednoj mami je previše da je i jednom u sto godina, ako je ona ta jedna.
*mammaJ* nije to samo tako jednostavno,zar ne? Neću o detaljima, ne treba.

Porod je divan, ne treba se bojati. Cijeli život je rizik, pa ga svi zdušno prihvaćamo. A roditi? K'o ništa.

----------


## Nika

Naravno da nije jednostavno... na kraju priče odgovornost je na ženi koja rađa, gdje, kako i uz koga će rađati.

Ptanja što ako ovo i što ako ono, moramo postavljati, samo... voljela bih kad bi se postavljala uvijek ne samo kad je riječ o kućnom porodu.

lunja, naravno, zna se koje su indikacije za bolnički porod, to smo već pretresli  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

lunja, pogledat ću za odljuštenje posteljice u Enkinovom "A Guide to Effective Care in Pregnancy and Childbirth" pa ću navečer napisati više. U principu je to rijetka, ali ozbiljna komplikacija, s tim da postoji više stupnjeva. Ako se posteljica potpuno odljušti, nije dovoljno 20 minuta. Češće se događa u sljedećim slučajevima (kopiram sad na brzinu s Wikipedie, bez dodatne provjere): visoki krvni tlak majke, trauma, nozokomijalne infekcije (dobivene u zdravstvenoj ustanovi), kratka pupkovina, više od 24 sata nakon puknuća vodenjaka, retroplacentalni fibromiom, dob majke (manje od 20 i više od 35), prethodno odljuštenje posteljice, neke infekcije, korištenje kokaina.

----------


## anchie76

> i još je jedan problem, a koji gubimo iz vida pričajući o nl, a to je rađanje kući u našim, današnjim hrvatskim uvjetima.


Danas je vrlo teško roditi kod kuće u HR, da ne kažem da je skoro pa nemoguće.  Al mi tu pričamo o porodu kod kuće, ne zato što je moguć i jednostavno izvediv u hr, nego baš zato što nije.  Jednog dana će se valjda stvoriti kritična masa i žena i primalja i doktora pa će stvari postati onakve kakve trebaju biti.  A da bi se stvorila ta kritična masa, odnekud se mora krenuti, mijenjanje svijesti o kućnom porodu da to nije bauk (barem ne bi trebao biti kad je konačno moguća opcija).

----------


## mamma Juanita

> *sirius*, naravno da je rijetko, i neka je. Da bar ne bude nikada. Ali, jednoj mami je previše da je i jednom u sto godina, ako je ona ta jedna.
> *mammaJ* nije to samo tako jednostavno,zar ne? Neću o detaljima, ne treba.


 uvijek tako sve možemo komentirati, ali baš sve.
žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva, što itko na tvoje riječi može reći..
i nije jednostavno, zato smatram da je puno bolji individualizirani pristup,
a ne industrijski.

a ovo gore što sam napisala- prenijela sam riječi doktora koji ima jako puno godina
i jako jako puno iskustva i poroda iza sebe.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Danas je vrlo teško roditi kod kuće u HR, da ne kažem da je skoro pa nemoguće.  Al mi tu pričamo o porodu kod kuće, ne zato što je moguć i jednostavno izvediv u hr, nego baš zato što nije.  Jednog dana će se valjda stvoriti kritična masa i žena i primalja i doktora pa će stvari postati onakve kakve trebaju biti.  A da bi se stvorila ta kritična masa, odnekud se mora krenuti, mijenjanje svijesti o kućnom porodu da to nije bauk (barem ne bi trebao biti kad je konačno moguća opcija).


Pa nije danas teško roditi kod kuće u Hr, samo je nelegalno.

Slažem se, potrebno je stvaranje kritične mase, ali mislim da je uvijek najbolje krenuti od početka.
A rađanje doma, na crno, bez ikakve stručne asistencije ili uz nesigurnu asistenciju inozemne primalje, te zatim opisivanje tog orgazmičkog iskustva na forumu uz ovacije grupice istomišljenica, mi se nikako ne čini kao dobra polazišna točka za stvaranje te kritične mase  :Undecided: 
Ustvari, mislim da se takvim pristupom samo stvara loša slika o dobroj Udruzi.

----------


## anchie76

> Pa nije danas teško roditi kod kuće u Hr, samo je nelegalno.


Ne mogu se složiti s tobom.  Evo tvoj citat:




> A rađanje doma, na crno, bez ikakve stručne asistencije ili uz nesigurnu asistenciju inozemne primalje,


I tebi to nije teško?  Sorry meni je.. ja očekujem da je sistem posložen i da ja mogu izabrati između opcija koje su jednakovrijedne.  Ovo danas nije ni blizu tome.  Stvarno si želim da mi babica zaglavi na granici, stvarno si želim da me netko maltretira kad prijavljujem dijete, stvarno si želim da me svi gledaju kao idiota ako kažem da bi ja rodila doma (od insitutucija nadalje).. mislim, to je sve milina.  Pa kakvi su to uvjeti za porod kod kuće? Nikakvi.  Improvizirani.

----------


## @n@

Kako može prirodni porod u normalnoj okolini, nešto što je Bogom dano, biti nazvano porodom na crno??? Ili nelegalnim???
Možda nisam upućena, gdje to piše da je kućni porod nelegalan? Tko si smije uzeti za pravo reći da je takvo što nelegalno i zašto?

----------


## Cubana

Asistirani porod je nelegalan, neasistirano možeš roditi bilo gdje.

----------


## pomikaki

Odnosno, rodilja neće biti kažnjena, ali hoće babica odnosno liječnik ako se otkrije da su asistirali na kućnom porodu :bezveze:

----------


## anchie76

> Asistirani porod je nelegalan, neasistirano možeš roditi bilo gdje.


 
Ne bih ja rekla da je nelegalan.. nekako mi ne leži taj izraz jer nema zakona koji ga zabranjuje.  Medicinskoj struci nije dozvoljeno asistirati igdje izvan bolnice, a rodilja može roditi gdje joj volja.  Čak i recimo da ženi asistira primalja koja je u mirovini - nema zakona koji zabranjuje toj primalji a niti ženi da rodi doma.  Dakle tad je legalno, pa ćemo se manje opterećivati?  mislim bezveze.  Traljavo je to riješeno zakonski kod nas.

----------


## Cubana

Mislim da je nelegalno naplatiti uslugu asistiranja.
Da ja npr radjam doma, i nseto se zakomplicira, a u susjedstvu imam babicu ili ginekologa, ne bi li bilo zakonski i moralno poželjno da mi pomognu?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mislim da je nelegalno naplatiti uslugu asistiranja.
> Da ja npr radjam doma, i nseto se zakomplicira, a u susjedstvu imam babicu ili ginekologa, ne bi li bilo zakonski i moralno poželjno da mi pomognu?


pa naravno.
vjerojatno da se nešto zakomplicira, sve bi one bile susjede/prijatelji/rođaci koji ništa nisu naplatili  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

> pa naravno.
> vjerojatno da se nešto zakomplicira, sve bi one bile susjede/prijatelji/rođaci koji ništa nisu naplatili


Pa bile bi, ili ne bi bile, šta imamo od nagađanja?
Žene koje žele asistirano roditi doma jednostavno nemaju mogućnost to u Hr učiniti na legalan i siguran način.
Jel bi one trebale čekati da se to omogući, a znamo kako se sporo stvari mijenjaju, pa da tu 
mogućnost imaju tek njihove kćeri (eventualno)? Ja mislim da ne bi trebale. (Zdrava) trudnoća nije bolest, i nije joj
neophodan niti bolnički epilog.

----------


## cvijeta73

e dijana, ja mislim da bi trebale.
ne zbog brige vezane uz hrvatski BDP, nego prvenstveno radi ne postojanja pravo organizirane logistike.  :Undecided:

----------


## anchie76

Pa to je ipak do njih.  To što ti ili ja ne bi pristale na to, ne znači da netko drugi isto ne bi.  Nekome je to možda prihvatljivo.  I to mi je ok.  Al uvjeti moraju biti napravljeni i za sve one kojima trenutačna situacija nije prihvatljiva (a vjerujem da je takvih mnogo).

----------


## Dijana

"Uvezena" babica jest logistika. Koja nije legalna, točno. A vjerujem i da si svaka žena koja se odluči
na kućni porod, ima organizirani prijevoz u bolnicu "u slučaju ako". Što je sve daleko od idealnog jasno.
Ali kad vidim kako ovdje žene sa ženama komuniciraju u pogledu kućnog poroda, nije mi baš jasno.
Ne žele one sigurno tim ženama bolje od nego što si one same žele, i sebi i svojoj djeci. Nda, to se zove "dušebrižništvo".
Ja nisam kandidat za kućni porod, ali potpuno razumijem one koje ga žele i rade na tome da ga i dobiju.

----------


## sirius

> e dijana, ja mislim da bi trebale.
> ne zbog brige vezane uz hrvatski BDP, nego prvenstveno radi ne postojanja pravo organizirane logistike.


Zapravo naša hitna medicinska pomoć funkcionira jako dobro .

Najbolje priče koje sam čula su dva potpuno neplanirana kućna poroda mojih poznanica (prošle godine) . Obje stanuju pola sata vožnje od najbližeg rodilišta, obje su imale tako brz porod da su doslovno rodile na svojim kućnim pragovima. Jednoj je asistirala svekrva , a drugoj prva susjeda. Muževi su za to vrijeme bili na telefonskoj liniji sa hitnom. :Smile: 
Ekipa je sigla nakon što je izašla posteljica.

----------


## anchie76

> "Uvezena" babica jest logistika. Koja nije legalna, točno.


Ni za ovo baš ne bih rekla da je nelegalno.  To se često provlači na forumu, a ja bih voljela znati jel postoji zakon koji to zabranjuje.  Jel ako ne postoji, onda nije ni nelegalno?  ili je problem izdavanje računa?  Ja imam (neuobičajeno) zdravstveno koje pokriva njen dolazak i plaćanje poroda s računom koji ona izdaje.  I znam da je jedna od cura isto tako platila.  Da li je to onda nelegalno za nas, ja bih rekla da nikako nije.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali kad vidim kako ovdje žene sa ženama komuniciraju u pogledu kućnog poroda, nije mi baš jasno.
> Ne žele one sigurno tim ženama bolje od nego što si one same žele, i sebi i svojoj djeci. Nda, to se zove "dušebrižništvo".
> Ja nisam kandidat za kućni porod, ali potpuno razumijem one koje ga žele i rade na tome da ga i dobiju.


slažem se s tobom, dijana
s tom razlikom da bih ja možda i bila kandidat za kućni porod (možda čak samo do one točke dok ne bih ozbiljno počele pripreme za porod) ali mm nije 
a u šumu mi se ne da  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Pa izvrsno onda, vidiš to nisam znala.

----------


## Dijana

AM, imamo sličan problem. :Grin:  
Koja frka je to bila na prvom porodu, požurivao me da mu se slučajno ne bi dogodilo da mora glumiti babicu.
Al nije bio ni tako u krivu, bila sam 7 cm otvorena. :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> slažem se s tobom, dijana
> s tom razlikom da bih ja možda i bila kandidat za kućni porod (možda čak samo do one točke dok ne bih ozbiljno počele pripreme za porod) ali mm nije 
> a u šumu mi se ne da


Rijetko koji muž je dobar kandidat za kućni porod. Pogotovo u društvu kojem to nije službena opcija.

----------


## Mima

Teško da dolazak strane babice nije nelegalan, ona bi morala imati nekakvu radnu dozvolu za rad u Hrvatskoj a možda i platiti porez na zaradu koju je ovdje ostvarila; a takvu radnu dozvolu obzirom na propise kod nas sigurno ne bi mogla dobiti.

----------


## cvijeta73

> slažem se s tobom, dijana
> s tom razlikom da bih ja možda i bila kandidat za kućni porod (možda čak samo do one točke dok ne bih ozbiljno počele pripreme za porod) ali mm nije 
> a u šumu mi se ne da


a vid ove dvije, sad su se našle ubacit, na 14. stranici rasprave i optuživat za dušebrižništvo  :Grin: 
(tebe citiram jer znam da se nećeš naljutit na mene  :Saint:   :Grin: )

ako se mogu bacati argumenti oko utjecaja bolničke atmosfere na ishod i sigurnost poroda - dakle, samo atmosfere, ne i intervencija, onda vala mogu i argumenti nemogućnosti komuniciranja babice s rodilištem. ako ništa drugo, a ono radi jezika.

----------


## AdioMare

ne znam nikoga tko se na tebe može naljutiti  :Love: 
je l'da, ljudi?  :Grin: 




> ako se mogu bacati argumenti oko utjecaja bolničke atmosfere na ishod i sigurnost poroda - dakle, samo atmosfere, ne i intervencija, onda vala mogu i argumenti nemogućnosti komuniciranja babice s rodilištem. ako ništa drugo, a ono radi jezika.


apsolutno se slažem!

----------


## pikula

Meni je drago da država ne smatra da je štogod mami ili tati padne na pamet da radi sa svojim djetetom u redu. Jer djeca se ni u trbuhu ni na porodu ne mogu boriti ni za svoj život, ni za svoju sigurnost i ako mama ne misli na to, meni je drago da misli društvo u cjelini i iskreno mislim da bi trebalo misiliti i više i ozbiljnije o tome.  Znam u tome se razmišljanju sigurno razilazim s mnogima, ali eto što ćeš loša stran demokracija, svatko smije reći što misli  :Smile: . 
Ja bih željela roditi kod kuće ili u humanoj bolnici u pristojnim uvjetima sa mužem kojeg nemoram švercati na porod ili kao što sam rađala jednom ok, a jednom kao u kongu u istoj bolnici, na istom odjelu. Samo kako naletiš na gužvu, smjene... i super mi je da se rode trude oko toga da kućni porod postane legalna i jednakovrijedna opcija, ali mislim kao i neke cure ovdje, da javno poticanje na ilegalne i nesigurne porode kod kuće u našim uvjetima samo odmažu.

----------


## Dijana

> a vid ove dvije, sad su se našle ubacit, na 14. stranici rasprave i optuživat za dušebrižništvo 
> (tebe citiram jer znam da se nećeš naljutit na mene  )
> 
> ako se mogu bacati argumenti oko utjecaja bolničke atmosfere na ishod i sigurnost poroda - dakle, samo atmosfere, ne i intervencija, onda vala mogu i argumenti nemogućnosti komuniciranja babice s rodilištem. ako ništa drugo, a ono radi jezika.


I jezičnoj barijeri se može doskočiti, al bome bolničkoj atmosferi teško. Ne nekog utječe, na nekog ne, svak zna za sebe.
Nisu jednoj trudnici stali trudovi nakon cijele procedure primanja na porod. Mnogima jesu, pa eto i meni.
Ne "optužujem" ja za dušebrižništvo, to je razvidno iz ovog topica, 
ima jako potcjenjivačkih postova, kao da postoji neka "ljubomora" na one koje su se usudile na kućni porod,
pa se čak, zamisli, usuđuju i progovoriti o tome.

I ne ljutim se na tebe. :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> e dijana, ja mislim da bi trebale.
> ne zbog brige vezane uz hrvatski BDP, nego prvenstveno radi ne postojanja pravo organizirane logistike.





> Zapravo naša hitna medicinska pomoć funkcionira jako dobro .
> 
> Najbolje priče koje sam čula su dva potpuno neplanirana kućna poroda mojih poznanica (prošle godine) . Obje stanuju pola sata vožnje od najbližeg rodilišta, obje su imale tako brz porod da su doslovno rodile na svojim kućnim pragovima. Jednoj je asistirala svekrva , a drugoj prva susjeda. Muževi su za to vrijeme bili na telefonskoj liniji sa hitnom.
> Ekipa je sigla nakon što je izašla posteljica.


Pa i ja cijelo vrijeme mislim kakva to velika logistika treba... treba hitna pomoć i dežurno rodilište u blizini. To već postoji.

No ne postoji volja dijela osoblja (u mom rodilištu, ali kako čitam i u drugima) da se učine minimalni koraci naprijed koji su već sad sasvim mogući. Kao što im je svojevremeno trebalo oko 100 godina da prihvate istraživanja koja su dokazivala da bi porodničari trebali prati ruke da bi se smanjila stopa smrtnosti rodilja.

Potpisujem Dijanu za većinu napisanog u zadnjih par postova (koristim priliku, jelte  :Smile: )

----------


## mamma Juanita

samo da kažem svoj skroz osobni dojam o ovoj temi- čini mi se da nam se ton na ovakvim topicima ipak generalno puno poravio u odnosu na prije par godina
i da puno bolje komuniciramo nego tada, čak i kad nam se mišljenja razilaze.
 čak mi se čini i da oni najoštriji komentari, neovisno iz kog smjera dolaze,
idu zbilja iz dobrih namjera, a nije mi se uvijek činilo tako.
baš me to veseli  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Meni je drago da država ne smatra da je *štogod mami ili tati padne na pamet da radi sa svojim djetetom* u redu. Jer djeca se ni u trbuhu ni na porodu ne mogu boriti ni za svoj život, ni za svoju sigurnost i ako mama ne misli na to, meni je drago da misli društvo u cjelini


 :Laughing: Još samo da počnu vremeplovom "loviti" one mame koje su "to radile sa svojim djetetom" (rađale izvan bolnice) u duuugoj povijesti čovječanstva, dok bolnice nisu niti postojale. Veliki brat vas gleda?

Kućni porod kod nas nije reguliran zakonom, ne zato što se država, kao, jako brine što će biti s bebicama, nego jednostavno zato što to JOŠ nije napravljeno, isto kao i puno drugih stvari u ovoj zemlji. Kao što negdje još nije napravljena cesta, ili vijadukt.

Znamo da se kod nas radi prvenstveno ono od čega (bar) neki dužnosnik ima neke privatne koristi. Npr. ležeći policajci, pa se zna od koga se nabavljaju itd. Od kućnog poroda, čini se, nitko od njih ne bi imao neke koristi, nego SAMO rodilja i beba, cijela obitelj, pa dakle i društvo u cjelini.
A možda bi takva regulacija, dakle omogućavanje poroda kod kuće, čak i smetala nekim lobijima?  :Unsure: 

I inače, nije se dobro proveo tko se oslonio samo na "brigu" države, bez obzira o čemu se radilo.



> mislim kao i neke cure ovdje, da javno poticanje na ilegalne i *nesigurne* porode kod kuće u našim uvjetima samo odmažu.


Ilegalne, to smo već apsolvirali.
A nesigurne - koliko su ti porodi nesigurni, možemo se uvjeriti i sami, uživo, na pojedinim događanjima, npr. seminaru dr Odenta i Rodinoj mliječnoj konferenciji, gdje sam imala prilike vidjeti dotične mame (koje su "to" napravile sa svojom djecom) i njihove bebice, žive i zdrave, kako sudjeluju, ili u stankama kako šetaju.
Kako se te žene osjećaju, opisale su u svojim pričama s poroda, na čemu im hvala, a na bebice je dovoljno samo baciti pogled, pa da riječi postanu suvišne.

MM misli da bi, da je porod izvan bolnice nesiguran, čovječanstvo odavno izumrlo. A on čak i nije bio na seminaru Robbie Davis-Floyd.

----------


## ina33

> samo da kažem svoj skroz osobni dojam o ovoj temi- čini mi se da nam se ton na ovakvim topicima ipak generalno puno poravio u odnosu na prije par godina
> i da puno bolje komuniciramo nego tada, čak i kad nam se mišljenja razilaze.
> čak mi se čini i da oni najoštriji komentari, neovisno iz kog smjera dolaze,
> idu zbilja iz dobrih namjera, a nije mi se uvijek činilo tako.
> baš me to veseli


Baš mi je drago!

----------


## pomikaki

opasnosti poroda u bolnici
odmah me puknu flešbekovi  :Undecided:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Zapravo naša hitna medicinska pomoć funkcionira jako dobro .


ne bih se složila
naša hitna medicinska pomoć funkcionira jako, jako loše
ma... naša hitna medicinska pomoć skoro pa više ne funkcionira
pitajte samo taksiste koji obavljaju posao za našu hitnu medicinsku pomoć
jer najčešći odgovor koji se od njih može dobiti jest: "Dođite taksijem", bez obzira na simptome, bolove i bolesti
Nevažno radi li se o želučanim tegobama, bubrežnom kamencu ili moždanom udaru.
I stoga bi oslanjanje na ovakvu hitnu pomoć u situaciji u kojoj je vrijeme najvažniji faktor bilo vrlo nepromišljeno.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Još samo da počnu vremeplovom "loviti" one mame koje su "to radile sa svojim djetetom" (rađale izvan bolnice) u duuugoj povijesti čovječanstva, dok bolnice nisu niti postojale. Veliki brat vas gleda?
> 
> Kućni porod kod nas nije reguliran zakonom, ne zato što se država, kao, jako brine što će biti s bebicama, nego jednostavno zato što to JOŠ nije napravljeno, isto kao i puno drugih stvari u ovoj zemlji. Kao što negdje još nije napravljena cesta, ili vijadukt.
> 
> Znamo da se kod nas radi prvenstveno ono od čega (bar) neki dužnosnik ima neke privatne koristi. Npr. ležeći policajci, pa se zna od koga se nabavljaju itd. Od kućnog poroda, čini se, nitko od njih ne bi imao neke koristi, nego SAMO rodilja i beba, cijela obitelj, pa dakle i društvo u cjelini.
> A možda bi takva regulacija, dakle omogućavanje poroda kod kuće, čak i smetala nekim lobijima? 
> 
> I inače, nije se dobro proveo tko se oslonio samo na "brigu" države, bez obzira o čemu se radilo.
> 
> ...


A nisi imala priliku vidjeti one koje su "to" pokušale doma ali su na kraju ipak završile u bolnici?
Zašto one ne napišu svoje priče i opišu nam svoje osjećaje?
Zašto je rodin pogled na ovu tematiku uporno jednostran?

----------


## cvijeta73

> . Veliki brat vas gleda?
> 
> 
> 
>  Od kućnog poroda, čini se, nitko od njih ne bi imao neke koristi, nego SAMO rodilja i beba, cijela obitelj, *pa dakle i društvo u cjelini*.
> 
> 
> 
> A nesigurne - koliko su ti porodi nesigurni, možemo se uvjeriti i sami, uživo, na pojedinim događanjima, npr. seminaru dr Odenta i Rodinoj mliječnoj konferenciji, gdje sam imala prilike vidjeti dotične mame (koje su "to" napravile sa svojom djecom) i njihove bebice, žive i zdrave, kako sudjeluju, ili u stankama kako šetaju.
> ...


mamma ju, složila bih se s tobom. do ovakvih pretencioznih, površnih i na koncu konca, uvredljivih postova.  :Undecided: 
koji jednostavno vuku za jezik.
kojeg moram pregrist da ne bih nešto napisala u istom stilu - pretenciozno, površno i uvredljivo.

----------


## anchie76

> I stoga bi oslanjanje na ovakvu hitnu pomoć u situaciji u kojoj je vrijeme najvažniji faktor bilo vrlo nepromišljeno.


Al ak živiš (ili rađaš) blizu rodilišta onda se stvarno ne moraš zamarati, ne?  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> A nisi imala priliku vidjeti one koje su "to" pokušale doma ali su na kraju ipak završile u bolnici?
> Zašto one ne napišu svoje priče i opišu nam svoje osjećaje?
> Zašto je rodin pogled na ovu tematiku uporno jednostran?


i ovo potpisujem.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Al ak živiš (ili rađaš) blizu rodilišta onda se stvarno ne moraš zamarati, ne?


jest, briga tebe  :Grin: 
no neke od nas žive bogu iza leđa

----------


## anchie76

> A nisi imala priliku vidjeti one koje su "to" pokušale doma ali su na kraju ipak završile u bolnici?
> Zašto one ne napišu svoje priče i opišu nam svoje osjećaje?
> Zašto je rodin pogled na ovu tematiku uporno jednostran?


Pa nitko im ne brani napisati...  iskreno ne znam tko je to  :Confused:   Al naravno da će dio poroda koji su počeli kod kuće završiti u bolnici, nerealno bi bilo očekivati da neće.

----------


## anchie76

> jest, briga tebe 
> no neke od nas žive bogu iza leđa


Ja da rađam doma, možda uopće ne bih rađala u svom stanu - već sam se dogovorila s frendicom da ak ikad dođe do toga da bi ja kod nje  :Grin: 

Tak da tko ti brani da dogovoriš kod frendice koja je blizu bolnice (samo nemoj kod mene, MM to ne bi preživio  :Laughing: )

----------


## BebaBeba

cure moje SVAKI je porod potencijalno nesiguran, bio on u bolnici, kući ili na Marsu! Mislim da je jedino tu ajmo reći "sporno" to što se ne radi dovoljno na smanjenju te potencijalne nesigurnosti, bez obzira o kojoj se vrsti poroda radilo... 
Činjenica je da najveći broj žena još uvijek bira porod u bolnici, a iskreno mislim da je uzrok tome neinformiranost.

By the way ja se smijem sama sebi... da mi je netko prije godinu dana pričao o porodu kod kuće rekla bih NEMA ŠANSE ali sada.... hmmm..

----------


## BebaBeba

> Ja da rađam doma, možda uopće ne bih rađala u svom stanu - već sam se dogovorila s frendicom da ak ikad dođe do toga da bi ja kod nje 
> 
> Tak da tko ti brani da dogovoriš kod frendice koja je blizu bolnice (samo nemoj kod mene, MM to ne bi preživio )



 :Laughing:  prejak ti je post

 i ja bi se rado uvalila nekome ko je tik do bolnice  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> i ja bi se rado uvalila nekome ko je tik do bolnice


Već vidim novu granu biznisa  :Laughing:

----------


## BebaBeba

euhm paa mogle bi se ja i ti dogovoriti  :Grin:   :Grin:  Muža ćemo ti poslat van s mojim, nek idu negdje lokat, kartat, igrat nogomet ili što već hoće a ja ću da se porodim!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## n.grace

> ne bih se složila
> naša hitna medicinska pomoć funkcionira jako, jako loše
> ma... naša hitna medicinska pomoć skoro pa više ne funkcionira
> pitajte samo taksiste koji obavljaju posao za našu hitnu medicinsku pomoć
> jer najčešći odgovor koji se od njih može dobiti jest: "Dođite taksijem", bez obzira na simptome, bolove i bolesti
> Nevažno radi li se o želučanim tegobama, bubrežnom kamencu ili moždanom udaru.
> I stoga bi oslanjanje na ovakvu hitnu pomoć u situaciji u kojoj je vrijeme najvažniji faktor bilo vrlo nepromišljeno.


Slažem se.
Moje iskustvo s hitnom je vrlo loše - par puta kad sam ih nazvala (a stvarno je bila situacija da se pozove) su rekli da ne mogu doći.

----------


## n.grace

> samo da kažem svoj skroz osobni dojam o ovoj temi- čini mi se da nam se ton na ovakvim topicima ipak generalno puno poravio u odnosu na prije par godina
> i da puno bolje komuniciramo nego tada, čak i kad nam se mišljenja razilaze.
>  čak mi se čini i da oni najoštriji komentari, neovisno iz kog smjera dolaze,
> idu zbilja iz dobrih namjera, a nije mi se uvijek činilo tako.
> baš me to veseli


Vrlo lijep post.  :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

tenks  :Trep trep:  
po cijenu toga da me dožive preljigavom :Grin: 
al morala sam reć.

----------


## maria71

Tvoji postovi su pristojni, korektni , edukativni , s tobom se da razgovarati i polemizirati.

Pa makar ja opet mislila svoje ,ali ne dociraš , ne pametuješ , ne postavljaš se uberalles.

Svaka čast.

----------


## sirius

> Slažem se.
> Moje iskustvo s hitnom je vrlo loše - par puta kad sam ih nazvala (a stvarno je bila situacija da se pozove) su rekli da ne mogu doći.


Ja imam dva dobra iskustva (sumnja na ozljedu kralježnice i sumnja na fibrilne konvulzije kod djeteta) oba puta su došli za manje od deset minuta. Ono sa čim ja imam očekivano loša iskustava je ne dolazak ili dolazak nakon par sati kod umirućih osoba kojima je bila potrebna terapija protiv  bolova koju jedino liječnik može dati. Ali to ne krivim hitnu nego sistem koji nema drugačiji način brige za takve bolesnike.
Kod one dvije gore navedene rodilje bili su super brzi iako nije bilo nikakvih problema u tim porodima (osim poroda kao takvog)  :Smile: .

----------


## mamma Juanita

mare, sve mi dođe  :Embarassed:  kolko si me nahvalila,
valjda sam evoluirala s godinama i kroz direktnu interakciju s trudnicama.
baš bi mogle jednom skupa na neku na kavicu  :Wink:

----------


## maria71

:Smile:

----------


## mikka

> samo da kažem svoj skroz osobni dojam o ovoj temi- čini mi se da nam se ton na ovakvim topicima ipak generalno puno poravio u odnosu na prije par godina
> i da puno bolje komuniciramo nego tada, čak i kad nam se mišljenja razilaze.
>  čak mi se čini i da oni najoštriji komentari, neovisno iz kog smjera dolaze,
> idu zbilja iz dobrih namjera, a nije mi se uvijek činilo tako.
> baš me to veseli


to ti se cini jer nema mc i deaedi  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Deaedi je na forumu, čak je nešto i napisala na početku ovog topica  :Wink:

----------


## Cubana

> Moje iskustvo s hitnom je vrlo loše - par puta kad sam ih nazvala (a stvarno je bila situacija da se pozove) su rekli da ne mogu doći.


Kad sam ih zadnji put zvala nije mi se nitko javio na telefon :/

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Mir mir mir nitko nije kriv...
mamma Juanita, smijem li te i ja pohvaliti  :Smile: 

I usput zamoliti da se suzdržimo od ovakvih zaključaka



> Činjenica je da najveći broj žena još uvijek bira porod u bolnici, a iskreno mislim da je uzrok tome neinformiranost.


s obzirom na to da nemamo nikakve podatke o informiranosti kućnih vs. bolničkih rodilja.


Bebabeba, ja sam bolnički porod izabrala jer se u bolnici osjećam sigurnije. Uz to sam imala sreću pa mi je još i bilo jako lijepo te porod pamtim kao prekrasno i moćno iskustvo (ali ja nisam napisala svoju orgazmičku priču pa neki to još uvijek ne znaju  :Grin: ). 
A argument o neinfoirmiranosti kontrastrane smo već prežvakali na (ne)cijepljenju i sl., iako nikad nije imao previše smisla niti je ikad bilo dokaza o njegovoj točnosti.

----------


## n.grace

> Kad sam ih zadnji put zvala nije mi se nitko javio na telefon :/


 :Nope: 
Ajde, meni su se bar javili... Samo što je tako lijeno, (pre)polagano postavljala pitanja dok je meni srce bilo u grlu od straha i neizvjesnosti. Koma.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja se nadam da novinari jutarnjeg konstantno prate forum
i da će napraviti reportažu o hrvatskoj hitnoj pomoći
koju možemo nazvati svakako, ali hitnom baš i ne.
i nije to odnedavno, ima tome godina.
ali možda sada s ovime začatavamo?
mada ja osobno mislim da ne začatavamo kad je tema
"Opasnosti kućnog poroda"
Meni je osobno to najveća opasnost kućnog poroda - nepouzdanost službe koja bi morala biti jako pouzdana.

----------


## cvijeta73

> A argument o neinfoirmiranosti kontrastrane smo već prežvakali na (ne)cijepljenju i sl., iako nikad nije imao previše smisla niti je ikad bilo dokaza o njegovoj točnosti.


osim što nije dokaziv, taj argument nema smisla jer se svako, na svim ovim temama, informira na svojim izvorima informacija, svak ima svoje stranice, knjige, autore...a informacije su, ovisno o izvoru, skroz proturiječne.   :Undecided: 
čak mi se za porod čini manji jaz.  :Undecided:

----------


## BebaBeba

:Cool:  samo sam pokušala reći ono što ja mislim. I da, zbilja sam sigurna da jako mali broj žena koje biraju kućni porod proizlazi baš iz toga što ne znaju dovoljno o njemu. Mogu reći po sebi - dok se nisam o njemu informirala činio mi se kao nešto vrlo riskantno i iskreno neshvatljivo.
Sada pak ozbiljno razmatram tu mogućnost.

Al opet - to sam ja. Glupa mlada neiskusna curica.
(Logično mi je da se mišljenje nekoga tko ima jedva 22 godine teško uvažava.)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Da 22 godine... piletino  :Razz: 
Meni je u tim godinama porod bio stran i svjetlosnim godinama udaljen pojam  :Cool: 

Naravno da se i tvoje mišljenje uvažava, samo ne bi željela da raspravljamo o informiranosti, jer to nema smisla.

I kao što kaže cvijeta, na netu svatko nađe informacije kakve želi naći.
Ustvari, upravo to i jest razlog zašto sam svojevremeno spomenula stručnu edukaciju kao podlogu za donošenje odluke o mjestu poroda i preuzimanje odgovornosti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

kad bi ta stručna edukacija bila u skladu s recentnom znanošću, to bi bilo super.
ali nije.
dr Wagner je (za one koje to još ne znaju  :Wink:   ) prilikom posjeta Zagrebu posjetio i jendo rodilište u Zagrebu.
kad je šefa rodilišta upitao zašto i dalje rutinski klistiraju, briju i daju drip 
kad to ni jedno istraživanje u zadnjih 20ak godina nije opravdalo,
čak štoviše, neki od tih postupaka ne da su neutralni nego su dokazano štetni,
naš šef mu je odgovorio da su oni tako radili u zadnjih x godina
i da tako namjeravaju i dalje.
pa ti vidi jel to stručno ili inertno.

a sjetite se recimo i edukacije o dojenju,
onoga što i dalje mnogi med. djelatnici uče pod nazivom "stručna literatura"
, a već par desetljeća se zna da puno toga što uče ne stoji i da su to pogrešne informacije.

----------


## ina33

Uh... dr. Wagner... Na temelju samo jednog teksta, ne držim baš mnogo do njega, osim ako se nije izgubio u stilsko-kulturološkom prijevodu, u što sumnjam...

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma mogao je to biti i neki drugi doktor iz nekog zapadnjačkog rodilišta.
probaj biti malo više open minded, jer ako ti se Wagner zamjerio zbog retorike oko carskog reza, ne znači da nema pojma o čem priča.
ne bi bio 15 godina na čelu odsjeka za zdravlje žena i djece pri WHO.
nije on tak loš  :Wink: 




> Marsden Wagner, MD, is a perinatologist and perinatal epidemiologist from California and an outspoken supporter of midwifery. 
> He was director of Women’s and Children’s Health in the World Health Organization for 15 years. 
> From his current home in Takoma Park, Maryland, Marsden travels the world to talk about improving maternity care, 
> including the appropriate use of technology in birth and utilizing midwives for the best outcomes. 
> He raised four children as a single father. 
> His books, Born in the USA, Creating Your Birth Plan, and Pursuing the Birth Machine, are invaluable for anyone involved in birth.

----------


## mamma Juanita

njegova knijga prevedena na hrvatski,
može se naći po knjižnicama
http://www.profil.hr/knjiga/pripremi...porodaj/10558/

vrlo poučno štivo, osobito onaj dio koji se tiče povijesti opstetricije.

----------


## ina33

Svaka čast, ali ima retoriku talk show hosta... Valjda to tako mora biti kod tih što imaju roadshow svijetom, ne znam :/.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne čini mi se da knjiga ima tu retoriku.
ne možeš po jednoj rečenici suditi, ili ipak?

----------


## ina33

Vjerojatno si u pravu, ali sam u odnosu na dr. Wagnera - biased. Odbio me i gotovo, na temelju onog teksta mislim da u glavi ima najcrnje predrasude i da je u misiji smanjivanja broja carskih i pod cijenu zastrašivanja i pretjerivanja. Link na njegov lik ostaje drugima da ga proučavaju.

----------


## mamma Juanita

a evo, ja ti mogu reći da mi se uopće, ali uopće ne čini takav,
osobito ne nakon susreta u živo.
ali ponekad gole činjenice i stvarnost mogu zaista zvučati zastrašujuće.
na brojke mislim, recimo to da u USA s ogromnim porastom carskog reza raste i mortalitet majki,
što je stvarno za današnje vrijeme strašno.

----------


## ina33

Mogu mislit kako ga je primio taj neko iz našeg rodilišta, dolazi mu iz zdravstva "opjevanog" dokumentarcima u konzultirati u naše, koje je, kakvo je da je, za prosječnog čovjeka neusporedivo bolje. USA i mi - nema usporedbe.

----------


## mamma Juanita

o, ima.
pogledaj inserte iz business of being born pa ćeš vidjeti da ima-u postupcima.
bdw, ovaj posjet je bio prije 3 i po godine.

----------


## Kaae

Ima usporedbe. Americko zdravstvo je, u usporedbi s nasim, za.. zbljuvat se. U najmanju ruku.  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> kad bi ta stručna edukacija bila u skladu s recentnom znanošću, to bi bilo super.
> ali nije.
> dr Wagner je (za one koje to još ne znaju   ) prilikom posjeta Zagrebu posjetio i jendo rodilište u Zagrebu.
> kad je šefa rodilišta upitao zašto i dalje rutinski klistiraju, briju i daju drip 
> kad to ni jedno istraživanje u zadnjih 20ak godina nije opravdalo,
> čak štoviše, neki od tih postupaka ne da su neutralni nego su dokazano štetni,
> naš šef mu je odgovorio da su oni tako radili u zadnjih x godina
> i da tako namjeravaju i dalje.
> pa ti vidi jel to stručno ili inertno.


Ne znam zbog čega se ovaj primjer ovdje navodi već drugi, treći put (ako sam dobro shvatila - da je riječ o istom primjeru). To je jedna epizoda, jedan loš primjer, i ne vjerujem da naše cjelokupno zdravstvo razmišlja tako, sigurna sam da ima i onih koji žele promjene na način koji predlažete. Isto kao da druga strana uzme jedan primjer kućnog poroda koji je loše završio i priča o njemu po ne znam koji put i predstavlja ga kao ogledni primjerak svih kućnih poroda.
A što se dr. Wagnera tiče, o njemu ništa ne znam, pogledat ću.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Kaae, ne uspoređujem cijelo američko zdravstvo s našim, 
nego način na koji se "vodi" (ili još bolje bez navodnika) trudnoća i porod.

još jednom vas pozivam da pogledate barem inserte iz filma "B of BB" 
pa prosudite same jel to tamo izgleda gore od ovog kod nas.

na max tv-u postoji i neka dokumentarna serija, zaboravila sam kako se zove,
gdje se prati kraj trudnoće i porod u američkoj bolnici.
gledala sam par epizoda i ne možeš ne primijetiti uzorak koji se često  ponavlja:
indukcije, drip, ležanje, epiduralna, vakuum ili carski rez.
na žalost mi se čini da idemo njihovim stopama,
pogotovo neka rodilišta.
ali eto šačica žena (ili baba, kako nas od mijla zovu  :Razz:  )
želi drugačije i daje neku protutežu.

n. grace, primjer kojeg sam navela nije uopće usamljen i
zato ga često navodim, jer je na žalost dosta tipičan za naš podneblje.
sama činjenica da se radi o Zagrebu a ne o nekom malom mjestu, puno govori.

ima srećom i onih koji žele promjene, ali su (još uvijek) u dalekoj manjini 
i često se i sami bore s vjetrenjačama.

----------


## n.grace

> n. grace, primjer kojeg sam navela nije uopće usamljen i
> zato ga često navodim, jer je na žalost dosta tipičan za naš podneblje.
> sama činjenica da se radi o Zagrebu a ne o nekom malom mjestu, puno govori.
> 
> ima srećom i onih koji žele promjene, ali su (još uvijek) u dalekoj manjini 
> i često se i sami bore s vjetrenjačama.


mamma Juanita, da je to usamljen slučaj, ne bi bilo potrebe za vašom borbom ni za ovakvim topicima, ali stalno ponavljanje istog primjera se može shvatiti drugačije nego što biste željeli, samo ukazujem na to.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> n. grace, primjer kojeg sam navela nije uopće usamljen i
> zato ga često navodim, jer je na žalost dosta tipičan za naš podneblje.
> sama činjenica da se radi o Zagrebu a ne o nekom malom mjestu, puno govori.


Koliko sam ja shvatila, kad je riječ o rodilištima situacija je ustvari puno bolja u manjim mjestima. Mislim da je u manjim rodilištima lakše uvoditi promjene i ne slijediti kruto pravila (tj. neće nastati kaos ako se izađe iz uhodane rutine).
Ja recimo imam dojam da su u našem rodilištu opstetričari s ovim "ja tako radim xy godina i neću ništa mijenjati do penzije"-pristupom u manjini. Kako je ono meni moj dr. rekao, da je njihova praksa da porod vode aktivno, a ne interaktivno, tako nekako... ali shvatili ste, prate i ne miješaju se previše  :Smile: 


I opet, nemamo se mi što ugledati na zdravstveni sustav zapada, dapače... Ali najbolje o tome iz prve ruke svjedoči Kaae, jeremija u USA  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

malo o aktovnom vođenju poroda  :Wink: 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2813

I


> opet, nemamo se mi što ugledati na zdravstveni sustav zapada, dapače...


Pčelice, jel to znači kad smo tako savršeni i samodopadni da se onda nemamo što mijenjati 
niti na ikoga ugledat?
već sam rekla, radije bih da se ugledamo na Skandinavce.
 i oni su "zapad", a nebo i zemlja u odnosu na SAD.
nema smisla tako generalizirat.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Naravno da ne, daleko smo od savršenog, ali nismo ni najgori.

A mijenjati se treba uvijek, u skladu s napredovanjem znanosti.
Što se tiče ovih "nepromijenjivih", kao dr. kojeg si ranije spomenula, takvih nažalost ima i uvijek će ih biti. Ne samo u zdravstvu, nego svugdje. 
A iskreno, ja uopće ne razumijem ljude koji ne žele niti malo napredovati u svom poslu, što god radili.

I da, i ja bi rado da se u puno toga ugledamo na Skandinavce, ali sam isto tako svjesna da nam je u mnogočemu bolje nego njima  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

> Što se tiče ovih "nepromijenjivih", kao dr. kojeg si ranije spomenula, takvih nažalost ima i uvijek će ih biti. Ne samo u zdravstvu, nego svugdje. 
> A iskreno, ja uopće ne razumijem ljude koji ne žele niti malo napredovati u svom poslu, što god radili.


Ovo sam i sama htjela reći, i ja viđam takve u svojoj struci. Niti ja ne razumijem takve ljude.

----------


## pomikaki

> mamma Juanita, da je to usamljen slučaj, ne bi bilo potrebe za vašom borbom ni za ovakvim topicima, ali stalno ponavljanje istog primjera se može shvatiti drugačije nego što biste željeli, samo ukazujem na to.


Na prethodnim stranicama ove teme bilo je već drugih primjera iz drugih rodilišta.
Dosta ljudi koji rade u rodilištima tako razmišlja i tako radi. I premda to četo nije tako javno izrečeno kao službeni stav, događaju se jako mali pomaci naprijed u odnosu na ono što bi se moglo. Nažalost.

----------


## pomikaki

> to ti se cini jer nema mc i deaedi


to sam baš i ja pomislila, fali nam definitivno par lica za one stare rasprave
ali ima i nešto u tome da smo se svi skupa već dosta ispucali, što je sasvim dobro i u redu




> Svaka čast, ali ima retoriku talk show hosta... Valjda to tako mora biti kod tih što imaju roadshow svijetom, ne znam :/.


Ja sam na retoriku talk showa strašno alergična i odmah je detektiram. Ovu knjigu sam čitala i moram reći da je definitivno nema. Jako zanimljiv je posebno taj dio koji spominje mamma Ju, o povijesti povijesti opstetricije - i onaj podatak koji sam prije usput nabacila (o cca 100 godina koliko je trebalo da se prihvati da bi porodničari trebali oprati ruke prije nego pođu do slijedeće pacijentice, a u međuvremenu su stručnjaci koji su o tome progovorili napadani i diskreditirani) zapravo je odavde izvučen.

----------


## Tashunica

babica (iz graza  :Grin:  ) osuđena za smrt djeteta.
majka htjela kućni porod bez obzira što su je liječnici odgovarali zbog prvog carskog. 
djevojčica umrla jer je zapela i predugo bila u porođajnom kanalu.
odlučila sam ovo zalijepiti tu, jer je oboje moje djece zapelo na isti način u porođajnom kanalu, ali smo bili pod liječničkim nadzorom pa su, bogu hvala, oboje živi, iako su se neke stvari i kod mene trebale drugačije odigrati.
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/2049131.php

----------


## BebaBeba

Zvučat ću bezobrazno ali što je tražila to je i dobila  :Sad:  Sama si je kriva što nije poslušala doktore. Ali bebe mi je neizmjerno žao  :Sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Zvučat ću bezobrazno ali što je tražila to je i dobila(


Tražila je kućni porod unatoč neslaganju liječnika.
A dobila je tragediju.

Strašno, prestrašno... 
 :Sad:

----------


## rena7

Pa i frau babica iz Graza ima pravo na grešku, zar ne? Događa se to i u bolnicama. I to je to.

----------


## Tashunica

> Pa i frau babica iz Graza ima pravo na grešku, zar ne? Događa se to i u bolnicama. I to je to.


 naravno da ima, ali nije joj dala toplu umjesto hladne vode, nego nije znala hendlat situaciju koja je bila za her doktora, ili frau doktor, svejedno.
i njena greška je stajala života jedno malo živo biće.

----------


## ina33

Jadna žena, jadna beba... ne kužim emotivno ni ove reakcije "dobila je što je tražila", niti ovo "shit happens anyplace". Mora postojati neka razumna trijaža, neki hodogram, nešto izvan 0 ili 1, neki glas razuma koji će ovakvo nešto svesti na najmanju moguću mjeru.

----------


## Beti3

Danas je u Novom listu članak, no nikako ne mogu otvoriti link pa ću prepisati dio:

_I u nas sve prisutniji trend, želja majki za porodom kod kuće, jedno je od potencijalnih radilišta primalja s diplomom. Iako Hrvatska za ovaj oblik poroda nema potrebnu zakonsku regulativu, kao i neophodnu zaštitu od rizika, ulazak u Europsku uniju otvorit će put za realizaciju poroda kod kuće, a time i tržište rada za obrazovane primalje.

_

----------


## Anamorci

> Zvučat ću bezobrazno ali što je tražila to je i dobila  Sama si je kriva što nije poslušala doktore. Ali bebe mi je neizmjerno žao


Nije dobila što je tražila, sigurno nije tražila smrt djeteta. To nije bezobrazno, to je okrutno reći. One je izgubila dijete, ne ti ili ja.
A da je odgovorna - jest. Svjesno je ugrozila život djeteta, unatoč preporukama.
A babica, ako je znala za lijecnicke preporuke, također je odgovorna za smrt, trebala je zbog rizika odbiti sudjelovati.

----------


## VedranaV

Što znači ovo: "Als das Kind steckenblieb, soll die Angeklagte laut Gutachter "überstürzte Manöver" durchgeführt und Fehlentscheidungen getroffen haben. "
i ovo
"Ein weiterer Gutachter bestätigte, dass sich auf der Plazenta keinerlei Hinweise für eine Erkrankung der Frau gefunden hatten, die den Tod des Kindes hätten verursachen können."?

Presuda nije još pravomoćna?

Ostala sam dužna lunji za odljuštenje posteljice iz Enkinovog "A Guide to Effective Care in Pregnancy and Childbirth". Pronašla sam cijelo poglavlje na netu, na http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...oad=gecpc3ch21. 

Tamo ne piše ništa o roku u kojem bi se trebalo intervenirati, s tim da kažu da se odljuštenje ne može predvidjeti, da postoje različiti stupnjevi (blagi, srednji i teški), da se može dogoditi u bilo kojem periodu trudnoće, da su simptomi bol u trbuhu, sa ili bez krvarenja, da UZV pregled ima važnu ulogu u diferencijalnoj dijagnozi.

Zatim, da se blago odljuštenje može samo povući, da je neonatalna smrtnost visoka, 300 od 1000, da se više od polovice smrti dogodi prije nego što majka dođe u bolnicu i da je većina smrti povezana s komplikacijama prijevremenog porođaja. 

Pišu da se ranije išlo na vaginalni porod jer je prognoza za dijete ionako bila loša  :Sad: , pa su počeli ići na carski i ishodi su se poboljšali, a u zadnje vrijeme se pokazalo (u originalu piše: a recent series suggests) da pokušaj vaginalnog porođaja uz indukciju i augmentaciju (ubrzavanje) porođaja oksitocinom kada je potrebno, uz kontinuirano praćenje CTG-om, može smanjiti stopu carskih za 50%, bez bitne razlike u perinatalnom mortalitetu.

----------


## Beti3

Pobjeglo mi pola posta i evo nastavak

_-U okviru studija imale smo priliku čuti predavanja kolegica iz Slovenije koje smatraju da je diploma primalje praktički radna dozvola koja vrijedi u cijeloj Evropskoj uniji, gdje s ovom diplomom možemo obavljati i porod kod kuće i taj posao naplatiti.


_Nitko ovo nije spominjao do sada. Zar niste u Rodi znale da će čim uđemo u Uniju kućni porod biti normalan, te da je već pet primalja pred diplomom stručnog studija primaljstva? Te da će samim diplomiranjem moći voditi kućni porod.
Zašto mi uopće o tome toliko pišemo kad je to "iza ugla"?

Samo se duboko nadam da će svaka buduća mama jako, jako dobro razmisliti prije odluke o kućnom porodu. I biti svjesna svih rizika koje prihvaća, iako će biti zakonito.

Nekako mi se paralela s vožnjom nameće: ako voziš 200km/h prihvaćaš sve posljedice. Ako rađaš doma, isto tako. U oba slučaja sve može proći bez problema, ali i ne mora. Ako voziš 80km/h ili ideš u rodilište, zadovoljstvo je manje, ali i rizik. Samo treba odlučiti

----------


## BebaBeba

E hebiga onda sam okrutna, ali ja zbilja ne shvaćam osobu koja se može oglušiti na preporuku da ne rađa doma i svijesno ići riskirati bebin život.

----------


## VedranaV

Vezano uz rizike i vožnju od 200 ili 80km/h - mislim da je strah jedan od najvećih rizika u svakom porodu, gdje god da se odvijao. Mislim i da je strah zajednički nazivnik svih ovakvih topica, nit koja se posvuda provlači, bilo da je to strah od poroda doma, strah od poroda u bolnici, strah od poroda kao takvog, strah da će se nešto dogoditi djetetu, strah da će neka majka odlučiti nešto pogrešno, strah od smrti, strah, strah, strah. mamma juanita će to doduše ljepše objasniti od mene, kao i uvijek. 

Dodatan rizik za moje zdravlje i za zdravlje djeteta (pišem sad za slučaj da sam inače zdrava), je ako u trudnoći nisam pazila na zdravlje, ako sam pušila, pila, bila pod prekomjernim stresom, jela nezdravu hranu, nisam se odmarala, ukratko nisam živjela odgovorno ni prema sebi ni prema djetetu koje raste u meni. 

Kada me je strah u porodu ili inače, lučim adrenalin, blokiram oksitocin (hormon ljubavi) koji je nužan za porod, i otežavam i onemogućavam porod. 

U bolnici će me možda biti manje strah ako imam vjeru u stručnjake i ono što rade, tamo mi mogu pokušati pomoći s umjetnim oksitocinom, mogu mi prokinuti vodenjak, mogu me staviti pod nadzor, mogu mi napraviti i carski, što sve isto ima svoje rizike. Ako je to cijena koja mi je prihvatljiva, ako osjećam da je to najbolje za mene, ako bi me svega drugog bilo strah, onda naravno da to jedini pravi izbor za mene. Ako rađam kod kuće i strah me, opet nisam ništa dobila, opet sama sebi radim probleme. Ima i takvih poroda kod kuće, gdje su i majka i dijete živi i zdravi, ali je svejedno bilo traumatično i ne bi to ponovili. 

U tom dijelu sama mogu najviše napraviti, da se riješim straha i da se dobro brinem o sebi i o djetetu koje nosim.

Mene fascinira Odent i njegova vrlo prizemna poruka da sve što diže razinu adrenalina (jako svjetlo, buka, pitanja, hladnoća, osjećaj promatranosti, osjećaj nesigurnosti) blokira oksitocin koji je nužan za porod i time se porod otežava ili blokira (strah vs. ljubav...  :Smile:  ). Isto tako porod otežava sve što aktivira neokorteks, za siguran porod mi treba da ne mislim i ne brinem, da sam kao u polusnu. 

Mislim da u rodilištima, danas, u Hrvatskoj, ne postoji svijest o tome. Možda ponegdje, kod nekog. Ostali će mi u porodu raditi probleme i onda ih rješavati. Kao ekstra nagradu će često pritom problem vidjeti isključivo u meni i mom djetetu (tipa lijena maternica, uska zdjelica, rigidna međica, veliko dijete i slično). Mogu se samo nadati da će uspjeti riješiti problem bez prevelike štete. Mene osobno je toga najviše strah (eto, opet strah  :Wink:  ) i to su rizici o kojima najviše razmišljam.

----------


## seni

verdrana v, super si napisala ovaj zadnji post!  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Vedranav, baš tako.

Upravo zato nam i jest teško razumjeti "drugu" stranu.
Mene bi bilo strah roditi doma.
Ja sam na oba poroda išla nekako bez straha (valjda je endorfin učinio svoje), muž je stalno bio sa mnom (što mi je bilo neopisivo važno) i imala sam veliko povjerenje u liječnike i osoblje.
I oba poroda su mi ostala u lijepom sjećanju (kaže moj dr. da su i njemu  :Smile:  )
A osjećala sam se moćno... ne znam kako drugačije to opisati. Nisam bila nimalo umorna poslije poroda, imala sam osjećaj da bi mogla uzeti bebu i voziti do doma... ma trčati  :Smile: 
Valjda je to ta ženska snaga koju vi spominjete  :Wink: 

Da, jako je važno da idemo roditi bez straha. 
To je ono što ja svakoj trudnici kažem, ne treba slušati nikakve tuđe strašne priče, samo ići bez straha i očekivati najbolje. I porod zaista može biti prekrasno iskustvo kojeg se rado sjećamo.

----------


## lunja

VedranaV, hvala za objasnjenje!

----------


## Tashunica

vedrana, evo odokativan prijevod:




> Als das Kind steckenblieb, soll die Angeklagte laut Gutachter "überstürzte Manöver" durchgeführt und Fehlentscheidungen getroffen haben


kada se dijete zaglavilo, optužena je, prema riječima stručnjaka, poduzela nekoliko pretjeranih/naglih manevara i donijela pogrešne odluke.




> Ein weiterer Gutachter bestätigte, dass sich auf der Plazenta keinerlei Hinweise für eine Erkrankung der Frau gefunden hatten, die den Tod des Kindes hätten verursachen können


drugi stručnjak utvrdio je da na posteljici nije bilo nikakvih naznaka bolesti koji su mogli uzrokovati smrt djeteta.

----------


## VedranaV

hvala!

----------


## rena7

Prethodni svoj post sam napisala u skladu sa razmišljanjima zagovornika kućnih poroda. Svjesna sam, itekako svjesna da je izgubljena beba, a nije došlo do zabune topla-hladna voda. Nakon gorkog iskustva poroda, još uvijek nisam izgubila osjećaje. Žao mi je majke i djeteta, naravno da je. No, ne mogu se načuditi činjenici da je normalan čovjek u stanju odbiti medicinsku intervenciju (u ovom slučaju porod u bolnici), a zna da postoje komplikacije u trudnoći. I mi ne možemo sa sigurnošću tvrditi šta bi bilo kada bi bilo, šta se je ustvari dogodilo, da li bi beba preživila da rođena u ustanovi. Ako je u Austriji legaliziran kućni porod, onda pretpostavljamo da pri njemu asistiraju stručne osobe, da sustav prilično dobro funkcionira. Dakle isto je, roditi kod kuće ili u bolnici. Kada razmišljam na taj način, onda mogu izjednačiti da se je to moglo dogoditi i u bolnici. Ako razmišljamo kako stvari stoje kod nas, onda je to sasvim druga priča. Ja se bojim poroda u bolnici, jako se bojim. Na samu pomisao roditi, automatski mi se oznoje dlanovi. O kućnom porodu neću ni razmišljati. Kao prvo, kod nas je protuzakonito da nas posjećuju frau babice. Već tu imam blokadu. Dalje, gledala sam emisiju o kućnom porodu. Neko od vas je bio gost. Respektiram i osobu i njen izbor. No, osjećala sam se kao da gledam jedna protiv sto. Ni jedan gost iz redova stručnjaka/ginekologa u toj emisiji nije podržao kućni porod (ne sada i u uvjetima koje imamo). Ostala mi je nepoznanica zašto???? Jel to oni nas plaše kada nam govore o opasnostima koje nosi kućni porod, ne žele nam reći istinu (da ne velim lažu) ili što? Zašto su stručnjaci u našoj zemlji protiv kućnih poroda?

----------


## mikka

kad vide potencijalnu mogucnost zarade mislim da ce vrlo lako promijeniti plocu  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Rena, ne bi se složila da je isto roditi u bolnici ili doma. Babica jest stručna, ali nikako ne jednako stručna kao i liječnik. Osim toga, bolnica je za razliku od naših domova bolje opremljena za slučajeve kad je potrebna hitna intervencija itd. itd.

A zašto su naši liječnici protiv? Nemam pojma.
Mikka, ne mogu se s tobom složiti jer sam uvjerena da je za bavljenje medicinskom profesijom potrebno puno više od obične želje za dobrom zaradom. 
Ja recimo ne bi mogla biti liječnik ni za sve pare ovog svijeta, jednostavno ne bi mogla preuzimati toliku odgovonost i zadržavati hladnu glavu u teškim situacijama.
A isto tako znam kako izgleda uložiti godine i godine školovanja za bavljenje strukom koja i ne donosi baš neku zaradu. Ali zarada mi nije najvažnija stavka u životu, jer radim ono što volim i želim raditi.
Stoga mi je ovaj tvoj komentar baš ružan i uvredljiv za osobe kojima se ipak svi obratimo kad nas stigne neka bolest.

----------


## cvijeta73

> A babica, ako je znala za lijecnicke preporuke, također je odgovorna za smrt, trebala je zbog rizika odbiti sudjelovati.


meni je ovo strašno.
podsjeća me na one estetske kirurge koji na zahtjev klijenta rade 501 operaciju lica i nakazni rezultat opravdavaju - pa sama je tražila, ima pravo na izbor (informirani).

a ima jedna anegdota s mojih poroda, koja će mi vječno ostati u misteriji  :Grin: 
ja sam inače strašan paničar kad je zdravlje u pitanju, strah me, a da skratimo - svega.
pogotovo na prvom porodu me - nije bilo strah. i to mi nikad neće biti jasno. užasno me bolilo, drip i sve to u paketu, mislila sam da ću umrijeti od bolova, zazivala sam carski, epiduralnu, sve - ali me nije ni hvatala panika ni strah. valjda je svaki rezultat bio bolji od tih groznih bolova, samo da stanu.  :Grin: 
istina, bila sam prilično neinformirana glede groznih učinaka dripa, epiduralne, prirodnog poroda i svega. bogu hvala, na forum sam došla nakon svih svojih poroda  :Grin: 
oću reć, nije za svih informirani izbor.
ili, ako ćemo biti realni - poluinformirani izbor.  :Undecided:  jer i taj informirani izbor se vrlo često precjenjuje, mislim - ova riječ informirano.  :Undecided:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Cvijeta, vidiš kako smo svi različiti.
A ja sam prije poroda čitala i čitala i čitala i nije me bilo strah jer sam imala osjećaj da sve znam i ništa me ne može iznenaditi  :Grin:  Nisam čitala jedino priče s poroda jer nisam željela opteretiti svoje znanje subjektivnim opisima.
Ja se bojim onoga što ne poznajem, o čemu ne znam ništa.

----------


## mikka

Mara, nemam ja nista protiv lijecnika, idem se i ja lijeciti kad treba  :Smile: 

to kazem zato sto sam negdje citala da se sad, nakon svih onih silnih napisa i govorancija o tome kako je pkk opasan stvari ipak pocinju mijenjati, da bi se u hr omogucio pkk i to s lijecnikom, a ne primaljom, koja bi dolazila kod kuce. otkud sad to?

nekako sumnjam, bez uvrede ikome, da je tu rijec cisto o brizi za rodilju, to mi zvuci malo utopisticki (iako s druge strane ne vidim ni neki veliki profit iz toga). 

ionak se previse stvari vrti oko profita, ne kuzim zasto sad idealizirati moralni aspekt neke profesije, svi smo mi ljudi, a nasi su lijecnici kriminalno potplaceni, i to znamo i mi i oni

----------


## Anamorci

> A ja sam prije poroda čitala i čitala i čitala i nije me bilo strah jer sam imala osjećaj da sve znam i ništa me ne može iznenaditi  Nisam čitala jedino priče s poroda jer nisam željela opteretiti svoje znanje subjektivnim opisima.
> Ja se bojim onoga što ne poznajem, o čemu ne znam ništa.


Ja sam imala točno ovakav stav prije prvog poroda i pokazalo se da mi je taj stav bio od velike pomoci.
Sve sam znala sto se zbiva, jedino nisam mogla zamisliti bol, to me u nekoliko trudova malkice iznenadilo. U smislu da je bilo mnogo bolnije.
Sad pred ovaj drugi porod znam i kako boli, tako da sam spremna ko puška. 
Šatro.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ne kuzim zasto sad idealizirati moralni aspekt neke profesije, svi smo mi ljudi, a nasi su lijecnici kriminalno potplaceni, i to znamo i mi i oni


Ne treba niti zaključivati da je liječnicima novac najvažniji ili jedini pokretač. Tim više jer jesu kriminalno potplaćeni.

Kad smo već kod toga, koji je razlog dolaska babica iz Austrije na hrvatske pkk? Briga za rodilju, želja da sudjeluju u promjeni hrvatskih zakona (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ili novac?
Ali ne, one su savršene, njima možemo potpuno vjerovati, a naši doktori ništa ne valjaju i samo čekaju po bolnicama da izmesare jadne hrvatske rodilje. 
Evo, taj stav bi mi bio presmješan da nije tragičan. I opasan.


Anamorci, samo naprijed puško  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

*Pčelica Mara* potpisujem.

----------


## Anamorci

> Anamorci, samo naprijed puško


 :Cool:

----------


## mikka

pa tko je rekao da je jedini? ja bas apsolutno cijenim svaku osobu koja svoj posao obavlja s ljubavlju i posteno, ali nazalost, nisam u zivotu naisla na puno njih, i (neodgovorno) tvrdim da bi se vecina prodala za pare. ne pricam samo o doktorima, jasno. 

meni kod babice iz austrije nije bio bitan njen poriv, nego iskljucivo to da zeli doci  :Grin: . ne bi imala nista protiv nekog naseg ginekologa ili babice koji bi pristali na iste pare da dodu, naprotiv. samo je pitanje gdje i kad bi ih nasla. 

a na generalizaciju da su strane babice savrsene a nasi doktori mesari mi se vise ne da trositi slova.

samo jos jedan osvrt, na porod koji je nedavno zavrsio u nasoj bolnici, gdje su zeni skakali po trbuhu i onda je zasili tako da joj ginekologica na pregledu nije mogla gurnuti onu metalnu, kako se zove, da uzme bris. htjela ne htjela, to je losa praksa koja se prakticira u nasim bolnicama (ne lose sivanje, ali naskakivanje na trbuh) iako se zna da je stetno. ja recimo to jednostavno ne bih zeljela riskirati. 

ti si rodila super u bolnici, a ja super doma. i kaj sad? koja je od nas u pravu, a koja u krivu?

----------


## Tashunica

> meni kod babice iz austrije nije bio bitan njen poriv, nego iskljucivo to da zeli doci . ne bi imala nista protiv nekog naseg ginekologa ili babice koji bi pristali *na iste pare da dodu*, naprotiv. samo je pitanje gdje i kad bi ih nasla.


pa sama si rekla da je našim liječnicima bitna lova, trebala si ponuditi isto koliko si dala babici, možda bi netko i pristao.
moram priznati dugo nismo vidjeli da je ovo netko zaista i napisao.

----------


## mikka

ali njima bi se radilo o licenci (da se sazna), a njoj ne. pretpostavljam da mozda iz tog razloga ne bi lako nasla nekog, ali to je sad samo nagadanje, ne mogu reci da sam se potrudila.

kak nisi vidla, kaj si mislila da je dosla besplatno ili? ne kuzim

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Kako misliš da se njoj ne bi radilo o licenci?
Ne bi se baš složila da babica koja za novce ide na kućni porod u susjednu zemlju ne krši nikakve propise.

----------


## anchie76

> Ne bi se baš složila da babica koja za novce ide na kućni porod u susjednu zemlju ne krši nikakve propise.


koje krši?  

našima je problem gubitak licence jer zakon propisuje da ne smiju asistirati na kućnom porodu.

----------


## Anamorci

> koje krši?


Rad na crno?

----------


## sirius

> Rad na crno?


Ne plaćanje poreza za usluge. Ko i oni pohapšeni ginekolozi, samo na njima je još sumnja da su usput prevarili i HZZO.

----------


## anchie76

Ok, mogu to prihvatiti.  No ako ona meni izda račun i ja to mogu poslati svom zdravstvenom osiguranju, da li je to problem onda?

----------


## Mima

Nema radnu dozvolu u Hrvatskoj definitivno.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> koje krši?  
> 
> našima je problem gubitak licence jer zakon propisuje da ne smiju asistirati na kućnom porodu.


Aha, sigurna sam da u Austriji postoji neki zakon koji propisuje da njihove babice smiju u fušu na crno raditi u Hrvatskoj. 

Da ne spominjem koliko je moralno tako zarađivati.

----------


## Tashunica

ja fakat ne mogu vjerovati da netko uopće dovodi u pitanje da li inozemna babica krši koji propis radom kod nas.
kao da je u najmanju ruke čeka radna dozvola na granici.

----------


## Anamorci

> Ok, mogu to prihvatiti. No ako ona meni izda račun i ja to mogu poslati svom zdravstvenom osiguranju, da li je to problem onda?


Onda nije.
Zapravo, otkud znam, treba vidjeti kako to funkcionira kad stranac dodje u RH, pruzi neku uslugu i za to ispostavi racun. 
Ispostavi racun kao sto - fizicka osoba? Obrtnik? Firma? Slobodni stijelac?

A pod pretpostavkom da je u taj račun koji platiš uključen i porez, sto je s njenim kvalifikacijama. Je li njena licenca nostrificirana?

Ako ja ne mogu pružiti uslugu sudskog tumača u Grazu i naplatiti tu uslugu jer npr. zakoni nisu uskladjeni, pa prvo moram čudesa nostrificirati, 
jel ona moze pruziti svoju uslugu ovdje i naplatiti je?

----------


## Tashunica

> No ako ona meni izda račun i ja to mogu poslati svom zdravstvenom osiguranju, da li je to problem onda?


 a kako bi ovo bilo moguće?
mislim, trenutno sigurno nije moguće, samim tim što nema radnu dozvolu.

----------


## anchie76

Ok, nema radnu dozvolu.  Sve 5.  Nije mi sporan taj dio.   Nema radnu dozvolu još puno puno puno ljudi u RH pa radi.  Jel ta 1 babica baš toliko sporna što želi pomoći ženama koje stvarno ne žele ponovo proći traume svog prošlog poroda u bolnici?  

Ni u mađarskoj nisu omogućeni porodi kod kuće, pa ih babice obavljaju jer žene nemaju drugi izbor.  Dosta smo čuli o privođenju mađarskih babica.  Očigledno stvari ne mogu drugačije.  Jer da žene čekaju da se sistem prilagodi i da mogu roditi doma legalno, vjerojatno bi sve već naveliko prošle menopauzu.

I obzirom da ja osobno mogu razumjeti te žene, meni  je drago da postoje i babice koje su spremne ih isto razumjeti i pomoći im.  A obzirom da nisam u njihovim cipelama, ne pada mi na pamet suditi ih.  To što meni to ne bi bila opcija, ne znači da automatski moram biti protiv nje.  Eto meni je drago da i te žene koje u današnjim uvjetima žele roditi kod kuće ne moraju roditi neasistirano nego ipak imaju opciju pozvati nekog tko će biti uz njih i pomoći da sve prođe ok pa makar to ne bila najlegalnija opcija na svijetu.

Tako ja to vidim.  No isto tako mogu razumjeti da nekima u ovom slučaju cilj ne opravdava sredstvo jer se ne mogu poistovjetiti s tim ženama, ne mogu razumjeti njihovu potrebu da ne idu u bolnicu itd, i to poštujem.  Svi smo različiti.

----------


## anchie76

> a kako bi ovo bilo moguće?
> mislim, trenutno sigurno nije moguće, samim tim što nema radnu dozvolu.


Pa meni je moguće.  Zato sam to spomenula  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

anchie, jasno i glasno još jednom, nisam protiv poroda doma, ali kada to bude legalna opcija u rh i kada uvjeti za to budu prilagođeni, a ne kao što se to danas zna dogoditi, kada zoveš hitnu da ti se nitko ne javi.

meni je super kako ćemo za neke stvari uvijek iznova pronalazit opravdanje, dok za druge nema šanse.

----------


## Tashunica

> Pa meni je moguće.  Zato sam to spomenula


 ne razumijem baš, objasni mi.
kako možeš naplatiti uslugu od nekoga tko nema radnu dozvolu?
ili govoriš ŠBBKBB?

----------


## anchie76

> meni je super kako ćemo za neke stvari uvijek iznova pronalazit opravdanje, dok za druge nema šanse.


Valjda je to u ljudskoj osnovi da za ono što mu je bitno uvijek nađe opravdanje  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> ne razumijem baš, objasni mi.
> kako možeš naplatiti uslugu od nekoga tko nema radnu dozvolu?
> ili govoriš ŠBBKBB?


 
Ne govorim šbbkbb... zdr. osiguranje koje ja imam pokriva njene usluge.  Ja im bez beda mogu poslati njen račun za porod kod kuće.  Testirano (ne od strane mene naravno  :Grin: )

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ...meni  je drago da postoje i babice koje su spremne ih isto razumjeti i pomoći im


... za novce.
Pomoći im i to naplatiti.

I mene jako zanima kako je moguće da austrijska babica izda račun u Hr? 


A to što u Hr postoje i drugi koji rade na crno nije nikakvo opravdanje za austrijske babice.

----------


## anchie76

Pa izda austrijski račun.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Znači li to da njena diploma ovdje vrijedi bez nostrifikacije?
I znači li to da te austrijske babice imaju neki obrt ili što već. Ili samo onako kupe blokić i pišu račune?
Ne razumijem...

----------


## anchie76

> A to što u Hr postoje i drugi koji rade na crno nije nikakvo opravdanje za austrijske babice.


Najbolje da tu JEDNU koja se usuđuje doći ovamo dočekamo na granici i održimo joj lekciju, isto kao i mađarskim babicama koje helou kako se usuđuju porađati kod kuće, što svi ne sjede i čekaju sistem da se sam posloži i omogući im porod kod kuće?  Neke žene rađaju SADA, i ništa im ne znači što će to za 15 godina biti omogućeno u RH ili mađarskoj.  Njima to ama baš ništa ne znači.

----------


## anchie76

> Ili samo onako kupe blokić i pišu račune?


 :Laughing:   ti stvarno misliš da ona obavlja porode u Austriji i ispisuje račune na neki blokić koji je kupila eto tako da bi nešto napisala? 

Naravno da mora biti u stanju izdati pravi račun za uslugu koju je pružila.

----------


## sirius

> ... za novce.
> Pomoći im i to naplatiti.
> 
> I mene jako zanima kako je moguće da austrijska babica izda račun u Hr? 
> 
> 
> A to što u Hr postoje i drugi koji rade na crno nije nikakvo opravdanje za austrijske babice.


Moguće da postoji za  posebno osiguranje (inozemno) od  *anchie76* , ali pretpostavljam da je to onda nekakva siva zona jel takve stvari kod nas nisu zakonom regulirane? Mislim, nije jedina siva zona u ovoj državi.
Ne razumijem , to što naplaćuju čini ih manje kompetentnim za obavljanje poroda kod kuće?
I tako prisutnost  na porodu naplaćuju i u državi u kojoj imaju radnu dozvolu, pa osiguranje ženama vraća novac.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ti stvarno misliš da ona obavlja porode u Austriji i ispisuje račune na neki blokić koji je kupila eto tako da bi nešto napisala? 
> 
> Naravno da mora biti u stanju izdati pravi račun za uslugu koju je pružila.


Ne, ja stvarno mislim da to baš i ne ide tako (btw. mislila sam na onaj blok s računima, a ne baš na hello kitty blokić  :Wink:  ).

Recimo i moj muž ima obrt, ali ne može tek tako poći u Austriju, tamo raditi i jednostavno napisati svoj račun i naplatiti. Ali bilo bi baš dobro da može  :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Sirius, nema veze što radi za novce, naravno da joj to ne umanjuje stručnost. Samo sam povukla paralelu između au babica i hr liječnika, kojima se i to počelo prigovarati, da rade za novce...

----------


## cvijeta73

babice su spomenute u kontekstu doktora kojima je samo do novaca. 
a one rade za suhe kruške.
rade na crno. ja osobno nemam nekih moralnih problema oko tog rada na crno. ali, rad na crno za nikoga nigdje nije ugodan.
evo npr. mene bi bilo strah odugovlačenja zvanja hitne i odlaska babice u bolnicu s rodiljom, gdje bi štošta morala objasniti. zar ne? ne mislim u slučaju neke komplikacije kad vidi da nema druge, al kod nekih dvojbenih situacija, primjerice umor rodilje il sl, zar nije moguće da kaže, ajmo ipak probati, ne bih baš sad prolazila kroz neke neugodnosti, ne daj bože da mi ime u novinama izađe il sl?
ne znam, recite mi vi.  :Undecided:

----------


## Svimbalo

> Najbolje da tu JEDNU koja se usuđuje doći ovamo dočekamo na granici i održimo joj lekciju, isto kao i mađarskim babicama koje helou kako se usuđuju porađati kod kuće, što svi ne sjede i čekaju sistem da se sam posloži i omogući im porod kod kuće? Neke žene rađaju SADA, i ništa im ne znači što će to za 15 godina biti omogućeno u RH ili mađarskoj. Njima to ama baš ništa ne znači.


Meni je iznimno drago pročitati, ovako explicite, da nije uopće problem baviti se ilegalnim poslovima sve dok žena to baš žarko želi i zaista nije u mogućnosti čekati da joj to bude omogućeno. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tashunica

a što piše na računu, gdje je obavljen porod?
pokušavam razumjeti i nikako ne mogu, negdje mora postojati caka.
ona dozvolu za rad kod nas nema pa mi nema nikakve logike da može izdati račun da je kod nas nešto radila i da će neka osiguravajuća kuća/štoveć prihvatiti takav račun :/

----------


## anchie76

Fulala si poantu oko "prigovaranja hr liječnicima da rade za novce".

Trenutno je lobi ginekologa vrlo jak.  Njima nije u interesu da primalje mogu samostalno obavljati puno toga jer će onda oni ostati bez posla.  To nije ništa nova, lako se može vidjeti kako su babice godinama srozavane a ginekolozi su sve više dobivali na važnosti.  Tko drži privatne ginekološke ordinacije koje su vrlo posjećene od strane trudnica - ginekolozi.   Da li bi se njima svidjelo da primalje prate ženu u trudnoći?  pa ne, jer onda žene neće ići kod njih i njima plaćati preglede.  Vrlo jednostavno.  Njima će onda ostati samo patologija (što bi i trebalo biti tako), al je tu puno manje posla.

Dakle, nitko ne prigovara hr liječnicima ako bi nešto naplatili.  Pa naprotiv, i te babice bi isto naplaćivale svoje posjete kod kuće itd i one su u hr sistemu.  Problem je samo što su opet novci ti koji su prepreka da i babice počnu raditi ono što im je poziv, i što su godinama degradirane zbog tog velikog kolača trudnica koje ginekolozi dobivaju, i što će možda onda ginekologa postat višak jer neće oni pratiti trudnice kroz trudnoću niti će obavljati normalne porode.  Ja bih rekla da je to problem oko kojeg se kolju ginekolozi i babice u  hr.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma dajte, kakvi računi, lipo novac u kovertu i gotovo.
još da mi je saznat kolkilko je to para  :Grin: 
može i na pp  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> babice su spomenute u kontekstu doktora kojima je samo do novaca. 
> a one rade za suhe kruške.
> rade na crno. ja osobno nemam nekih moralnih problema oko tog rada na crno. ali, rad na crno za nikoga nigdje nije ugodan.
> evo npr. mene bi bilo strah odugovlačenja zvanja hitne i odlaska babice u bolnicu s rodiljom, gdje bi štošta morala objasniti. zar ne? ne mislim u slučaju neke komplikacije kad vidi da nema druge, al kod nekih dvojbenih situacija, primjerice umor rodilje il sl, zar nije moguće da kaže, ajmo ipak probati, ne bih baš sad prolazila kroz neke neugodnosti, ne daj bože da mi ime u novinama izađe il sl?
> ne znam, recite mi vi.


Mislim da niti jedna babici koja dobro obavlja svoj posao i koja je odgovorna , ne bi bio problem reći ženi da smatra da bi bilo dobro da u nekom trenutku u porodu ode u bolnicu, ako porod ne napreduje. I ako je odgovorna to će napraviti u dvojbenoj situaciji , a ne čekati da se stvari zakompliciraju.

----------


## anchie76

> babice su spomenute u kontekstu doktora kojima je samo do novaca. 
> a one rade za suhe kruške.
> rade na crno. ja osobno nemam nekih moralnih problema oko tog rada na crno. ali, rad na crno za nikoga nigdje nije ugodan.
> evo npr. mene bi bilo strah odugovlačenja zvanja hitne i odlaska babice u bolnicu s rodiljom, gdje bi štošta morala objasniti. zar ne? ne mislim u slučaju neke komplikacije kad vidi da nema druge, al kod nekih dvojbenih situacija, primjerice umor rodilje il sl, zar nije moguće da kaže, ajmo ipak probati, ne bih baš sad prolazila kroz neke neugodnosti, ne daj bože da mi ime u novinama izađe il sl?
> ne znam, recite mi vi.


Meni to isto nije poželjna situacija.  I to je ok.  

Al zašto mi onda tu raspravljamo o tome kad ja i ti ionako nećemo to, a ima žena koje hoće i kojima je to ok?

----------


## Anamorci

> Meni je iznimno drago pročitati, ovako explicite, da nije uopće problem baviti se ilegalnim poslovima sve dok žena to baš žarko želi i zaista nije u mogućnosti čekati da joj to bude omogućeno.


Ne razumiješ, postoji kategorija "tko sve mora postivati zakone i zasto" i postoji "ostalo", kategorija koju aktiviramo kad mislimo da za to postoji potreba.
Joj, sta bih ja tu sve smislila... 
Kako bi mi bilo lakše raditi, placati si doprinose i generalno zaradjivati za kruh kad bih mogla biti tako elastična...

----------


## sirius

> ma dajte, kakvi računi, lipo novac u kovertu i gotovo.
> još da mi je saznat kolkilko je to para 
> može i na pp


Čuj , tako sam ja platila svog keramičara, a susjeda svoju dadilju. Mi Hrvati volimo tako. :D

----------


## anchie76

> a što piše na računu, gdje je obavljen porod?
> pokušavam razumjeti i nikako ne mogu, negdje mora postojati caka.
> ona dozvolu za rad kod nas nema pa mi nema nikakve logike da može izdati račun da je kod nas nešto radila i da će neka osiguravajuća kuća/štoveć prihvatiti takav račun :/


nemam pojma što piše na računu, moguće da uopće ne piše lokacija.  Ja znam da mom osiguranju lokacija nije bitna, pa stoga im uopće nije bitno jel sam rodila u hr, mađarskoj ili sloveniji.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Mislim da liječnici po bolnicama i ne bi baš tako izgubili posao da primalje preuzmu porode. Sumnjam da oni baš po cijele dane provode u rađaoni, imaju oni i operacije, ambulante i sl. 
Uz to, vjerujem da bi mnoge žene i dalje željele UZV preglede u trudnoći, ili u ovom scenariju babice idu po kućama s prijenosnim UZV aparatom, ne znam.
I na kraju krajeva, ja osobno više volim da mi trudnoću vodi liječnik, s puno opširnijim znanjem, specijalizacijom i sl. nego primalja sa završene 4 godine fakulteta (svaka čast svakome, ali to je moje mišljenje).

Ali, i dalje mi nije jasan ovaj dio s računom. Molim te, ajde mi objasni, možda uspijem muža nagovoriti da malo odselimo vanka (a on se tamo samo nastavi baviti svojim poslom  :Grin:   )

----------


## anchie76

> Ne razumiješ, postoji kategorija "tko sve mora postivati zakone i zasto" i postoji "ostalo", kategorija koju aktiviramo kad mislimo da za to postoji potreba.
> Joj, sta bih ja tu sve smislila... 
> Kako bi mi bilo lakše raditi, placati si doprinose i generalno zaradjivati za kruh kad bih mogla biti tako elastična...


Ja se stvarno smatram optimističnom osobom.. idealista ponekad.  No u ovoj situaciji vrlo jasno vidim da će do legalnih poroda kod kuće  proći godina godina i godina dok se to omogući.  I da u nekim situacijama da bi se povećala prava neke grupe osoba, jednostavno se mora prekršiti zakon - da se na taj način ukaže.  To je jedan od načina djelovanja građana, mijenjanja postojećeg lošeg stanja.  To što postoji zakon koji u principu ograničava prava jedne skupine, ne znači da je on dobar samo zato što je tu.  Možemo početi od moronskog zakona u hr za neplodne parove, preko moronskog zakona koji je nekad označavao da crnci i bjelci ne mogu u isti autobus.  Netko je nekada morao odlučiti prekršiti taj zakon i sjesti u autobus za bjelce da bi stvari krenule na bolje i da bi svi  na kraju imali prava koja zaslužuju.

Meni je savršeno jasno zašto su uhapšene mađarske primalje.. one su sjele u drugi autobus zajedno s trudnicama jer je ženama dosta da im se govori da se moraju voziti u autobusu za crnce.  

Ili ja to jedina vidim?  :Confused:

----------


## anchie76

> Ali, i dalje mi nije jasan ovaj dio s računom. Molim te, ajde mi objasni, možda uspijem muža nagovoriti da malo odselimo vanka (a on se tamo samo nastavi baviti svojim poslom  )


Opusti se, nije do računa nego mog osiguranja  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

auh, kako je od one kratke prepiske izmedu mene i tash doslo do ovih 50 postova u meduvremenu  :Shock: , i da nisam dobila svoj odgovor  :Grin: 

nije mi ni najmanje ok da moram zvati austrijsku babicu na porod, ali to je za mene bila jedina opcija. nisam htjela roditi neastistirano, i nisam htjela u bolnicu. koje su bile moje opcije? mozda sam stvarno mogla ponuditi kovertu nekoj domacoj babici da mi dode. ili ginekologu. bas me zanima bi li pristali.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ali, i dalje mi nije jasan ovaj dio s računom. Molim te, ajde mi objasni, možda uspijem muža nagovoriti da malo odselimo vanka (a on se tamo samo nastavi baviti svojim poslom   )


ni meni bogme.
baš me zanima o kojem se osiguranju radi, jako me zanima.

----------


## Tashunica

mikka pa ja dugo nisam pročitala da je netko napisao - zvala sam austrijsku babicu i dala joj lovu za njene usluge.
ili te nešto drugo zanima?

----------


## Svimbalo

Anchie, mislim da nitko ovdje ne spori postojanje moronskih zakona u RH, međutim, mislim da zaista miješaš kruške i jabuke kad uspoređuješ borbu za elementarna ljudska prava (ovaj primjer s autobusom) i PKK u postojećim uvjetima u HR s ilegalnom babicom.
No, jasno mi je da nam se razlikuju definicije ljudskih prava.

----------


## Anamorci

> Meni je savršeno jasno zašto su uhapšene mađarske primalje.. one su sjele u drugi autobus zajedno s trudnicama jer je ženama dosta da im se govori da se moraju voziti u autobusu za crnce. 
> 
> Ili ja to jedina vidim?


Meni je sasvim jasno da postoje žene koje žele PPK, i imaju svoje razloge, i truć muć sve je rečeno već 100 puta. Zaista razumijem da to žarko žele i ništa im ne osporavam.

Međutim, ne možeš, anchie, zaista ne možeš uspoređivati problem rasizma u SAD-u sa 1% žena koje žele PPK pa zato za potrebe građanskog neposluha opravdavati nešto što nije dozvoljeno ili nije uredjeno. 
To je jednostavno prenategnuto, ne drzi vodu.

----------


## anchie76

> baš me zanima o kojem se osiguranju radi, jako me zanima.


Couriosity killed the cat  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> Couriosity killed the cat


 a zašto?
ako je to nešto legalno ne vidim zašto ne bi bilo jasno i glasno izrečeno.
samo im možeš napraviti dobru reklamu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne stignem sad pisati a ni sve čitati,
samo da se osvrnem na ono što si Pcelice Mara rekla da su 
liječnici stručniji od primalja.
na žalost takav stav i je prisutan,
pa se primalje često nepravedno degradiraju.
nije pravedno to tako reći.
i jedni i drugi su stručnjaci, koliko- to ovisi i o njima samima,
iskustvu i obrazovanju (ne nužno tim redom).
ali stručnjaci su za različite stvari- primalje su stručnjakinje za praćenje normalne trudnoće i poroda,
liječnici su stručnjaci za patologiju, tj. odmak od normale.
svatko bi tu trebao imati svoje mjesto i ulogu
koju "odigra" onda kada za tim postoji potreba.
trebalo bi postojati nadopunjavanje a ne kompeticija
i rangiranje tko je važniji.
važni su svi, ovisno o situaciji.
iskusna primalja će lakše naći jednostavno rješenje kada je normalan porod u pitanju
i znati će gdje je granica patologije ako posumnja u nju.
iskusan liječnik će se teže snaći u prvoj situaciji, ali će znati medicinskom intervencijom
riješiti nešto za što primalja zna da ona ne može, nego samo liječnik.
naravno, ako pričamo o nekom idealu,
ljudi su šareni kao i život sam.

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie, mislim da nitko ovdje ne spori postojanje moronskih zakona u RH, međutim, mislim da zaista miješaš kruške i jabuke kad uspoređuješ borbu za elementarna ljudska prava (ovaj primjer s autobusom) i PKK u postojećim uvjetima u HR s ilegalnom babicom.
> No, jasno mi je da nam se razlikuju definicije ljudskih prava.


Ako u većini zemalja, za koje recimo većina nas smatra da ih smatramo naprednima, žene imaju opciju da mogu izabrati mjesto poroda pod normalno, a kod nas to ne postoji, e tada mi je to nedvojbeno kršenje prava žena.

Da smo mi sad nešto novo izmislili što ne postoji nigdje drugdje, onda ok - to vrlo lako ne bi imalo veze s ljudskim pravima.  No ako postoji na mnogim mjestima a kod nas ne, što smo mi lošiji da ne zaslužujemo tu opciju?

----------


## mikka

> mikka pa ja dugo nisam pročitala da je netko  napisao - zvala sam austrijsku babicu i dala joj lovu za njene usluge.
> ili  te nešto drugo zanima?



ne, ne, samo ovo. nego bilo mi je cudno da si napisala da to vec dugo nisi procitala. nekak mi se cini da se to dosta provlacilo.

sto se tice rada na crno, ni prva ni zadnja. kaj nisu skoro sve cuvalice, cistilice, peglalice, vodoinstalateri, razni majstori.. kaj ne placamo sve njih na crno?

naravno da ne mislim da je to super, ali snebivat se nad jednim crnilom a druge gledat pod normalno.. ne znam. 

sto bi reko md-ov prijatelj: pacijent koji ne zna da doktoru treba donesti poklon je medicinski fenomen.

----------


## anchie76

> Meni je sasvim jasno da postoje žene koje žele PPK, i imaju svoje razloge, i truć muć sve je rečeno već 100 puta. Zaista razumijem da to žarko žele i ništa im ne osporavam.
> 
> Međutim, ne možeš, anchie, zaista ne možeš uspoređivati problem rasizma u SAD-u sa 1% žena koje žele PPK pa zato za potrebe građanskog neposluha opravdavati nešto što nije dozvoljeno ili nije uredjeno. 
> To je jednostavno prenategnuto, ne drzi vodu.


hm.. ima još jako puno primjera gdje je tih manjina 1% (da ne ulazimo u primjere i ne odvlačimo temu off topic), da li to znači da samo zato što ih je 1% a ne 50% da je to onda ok, i da je ok da nemaju prava?  Ihaaaaaj.. tek sad vidim da se stvari neće promijeniti ni za mog života a ni života moje djece ako budemo tako gledali.

----------


## Tashunica

> No ako postoji na mnogim mjestima a kod nas ne, što smo mi lošiji da ne zaslužujemo tu opciju?


nismo mi lošiji, nego kod nas nema backgrounda.
prije jedno 2 mjeseca hitnu sam zvala punih 10 minuta i nisam ih mogla dobiti.
što misliš koliko 10 minuta znači kada nastupe komplikacije u porodu?

----------


## anchie76

I vezano za tih 1%... dakle totalna kvaka 22

Rekla bih da nama ista ekipa ovdje prebacuje što pričamo o porodu kod kuće, što pričamo o njemu kao pozitivnom, što pokušavamo promijeniti pogled na kućni porod među trudnicama, a onda nam se isto prebaci da nije vrijedno prilagođavanja zakona samo zbog 1% žena koje bi rodile doma.

Tko je tu lud?   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ako u većini zemalja, za koje recimo većina nas smatra da ih smatramo naprednima, žene imaju opciju da mogu izabrati mjesto poroda pod normalno, a kod nas to ne postoji, e tada mi je to nedvojbeno kršenje prava žena.
> 
> ?


anchie, nije stvar u postotku, ja jesam za opciju kućnog poroda, ali  nisam baš sigurna da se tu radi o kršenju prava žena.
evo, mojoj susjedi bi npr više pasalo da ne mora svaku godinu ići na pregled u ginekološku ordinaciju, nego bi voljela da joj ginekolog dođe doma.
jel to kršenje prava žena?

----------


## anchie76

> nismo mi lošiji, nego kod nas nema backgrounda.
> prije jedno 2 mjeseca hitnu sam zvala punih 10 minuta i nisam ih mogla dobiti.
> što misliš koliko 10 minuta znači kada nastupe komplikacije u porodu?


I opet mi u krug.  

Tko tebe tjera da ti sada rodiš kod kuće?  mislim kad čitam tvoj post, pomislila bih da tebe netko ovaj tren tjera da rodiš kod kuće u ovim uvjetima, a poprilično sam sigurna da te nitko ne tjera kao niti nikog drugog.  Postoje žene koje rađaju i sada kod kuće.  To nije za tebe i mene.  Ok.  Za njih je (tako one misle). Zbog tebe toliko smeta što one tako misle a ne isto kao ti?

----------


## mikka

da, tash, imas pravo. ja nekako mislim da je nase zdravstvo toliko ziherasko (to je pohvala) da bi "dozvolu" da rode kod kuce imale samo zene sa stvarno urednom trudnocom i minimalnim rizikom da se nesto zakomplicira.

ok, vjerujem da je takvih puno, a i medu "urednim" trudnicama sumnjam da bi bila bas pomama za pkk.. tako da bi se ovih pola posto moglo sasvim uredno rijesiti vrlo jednostavnom promjenom regulative. ja to jedva cekam, i nadam se da cu docekati  :Grin:

----------


## Anamorci

> I vezano za tih 1%... dakle totalna kvaka 22
> 
> Rekla bih da nama ista ekipa ovdje prebacuje što pričamo o porodu kod kuće, što pričamo o njemu kao pozitivnom, što pokušavamo promijeniti pogled na kućni porod među trudnicama, a onda nam se isto prebaci da nije vrijedno prilagođavanja zakona samo zbog 1% žena koje bi rodile doma.
> 
> Tko je tu lud?


Ne, usporedila sam 1% žena koje žele PPK s problemom rasizma u SAD. Za TO sam rekla da mislim da je prenategnuta usporedba.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie, nije stvar u postotku, ja jesam za opciju kućnog poroda, ali nisam baš sigurna da se tu radi o kršenju prava žena.
> evo, mojoj susjedi bi npr više pasalo da ne mora svaku godinu ići na pregled u ginekološku ordinaciju, nego bi voljela da joj ginekolog dođe doma.
> jel to kršenje prava žena?


Ne bih rekla.. rekla bih da to ne može spadati u kršenje prava, nego da se to vodi tržišnom bitkom.. pa ako je tržište orjentirano na kupce, da ponudit će uslugu rađanja doma.

A druga stvar je kad *ZAKON* brani da ti netko dođe doma i naplati uslugu, kao što to zabranjuje primaljama i ginekolozima, a u drugim zemljama je to normalno.

----------


## Tashunica

> I opet mi u krug.  
> 
> Tko tebe tjera da ti sada rodiš kod kuće?  mislim kad čitam tvoj post, pomislila bih da tebe netko ovaj tren tjera da rodiš kod kuće u ovim uvjetima, a poprilično sam sigurna da te nitko ne tjera kao niti nikog drugog.


 ma molim te iz čega si ti to isčitala :/
iz toga što sam rekla da nismo lošiji ili iz toga što sam rekla da nemamo background ili iz toga što sam rekla da hitne nema ni za lijeka kad je trebaš?!

ili se možda uopće ne bih trebala javljati na temu, jer ne mislim roditi kod kuće?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Mamma Juanita, hvala na pojašnjenju, stvarno nikad nisam o tome razmišljala na taj način. Ima logike, priznajem.
Ali, zar kod nas na porodima i nije takva situacija, da su prisutne samo babice, a liječnik povremeno poviri i dolazi samo ako nastupe komplikacije? 
Kod nas je bar tako, a meni je prvi put liječnik bio cijelo vrijeme (tj. onih 20 min u rađaoni) jer sam ja to željela. Drugi put me samo par puta došao poviriti, nije bio u rađaoni cijelo vrijeme.

Anchie76, mislim da si malo odlutala s ljudskim pravima i sl. primjerima.
A nikako da nam kažeš za račun, ubit će me znatiželja  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> ma molim te iz čega si ti to isčitala :/


Pa iz tvojih postova u kojima se boriš rukama i nogama protiv poroda doma, djeluje kao da te netko tjera da sad rodiš doma  :Undecided:   Ne kužim.. al opet polazim od sebe i dozvoljavam da ne razmišljaju isto svi kao ja.  Stvari koje ne zadiru u moje slobode, a nekome će drugome omogućiti veću slobodu - što se ja tu imam buniti?  Go for it.

----------


## anchie76

> A nikako da nam kažeš za račun,


Rekla sam više nego dovoljno.

----------


## Tashunica

> Pa iz tvojih postova u kojima se boriš rukama i nogama protiv poroda doma, djeluje kao da te netko tjera da sad rodiš doma   Ne kužim.. al opet polazim od sebe i dozvoljavam da ne razmišljaju isto svi kao ja.  Stvari koje ne zadiru u moje slobode, a nekome će drugome omogućiti veću slobodu - što se ja tu imam buniti?  Go for it.


hahaha genijalno  :Saint:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Stvari koje ne zadiru u moje slobode, a nekome će drugome omogućiti veću slobodu - što se ja tu imam buniti?  Go for it.


Pa u moju slobodu ne zadire ni ako netko opljačka banku što će mu omogućiti bolji život i veću slobodu na Karibima, recimo.
Što se itko tu ima buniti - go for it. Ili?

Tim više što se ovdje ne radi o meni, tebi ili nekome pojedincu nego o građanskoj udruzi koja znači ima taj "go for it" stav  :Undecided:

----------


## anchie76

> hahaha genijalno


Drago mi je zbog tebe  :Smile:  

Nadam se da smo i tebi i cijeloj tvojoj ekipi s bađarele uspjeli pojasniti neke stvari i približiti porod kod kuće  :Love:

----------


## Svimbalo

Lol

----------


## anchie76

> Pa u moju slobodu ne zadire ni ako netko opljačka banku što će mu omogućiti bolji život i veću slobodu na Karibima, recimo.
> Što se itko tu ima buniti - go for it. Ili?
> 
> Tim više što se ovdje ne radi o meni, tebi ili nekome pojedincu nego o građanskoj udruzi koja znači ima taj "go for it" stav


Jel itko primjećuje da ja uporno govorim o ZAKONU koji umanjuje prava pojedinih skupina ili vam je zabavno raspravu svoditi na ove niske grane?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa iz tvojih postova u kojima se boriš rukama i nogama protiv poroda doma, djeluje kao da te netko tjera da sad rodiš doma  Ne kužim.. al opet polazim od sebe i dozvoljavam da ne razmišljaju isto svi kao ja. Stvari koje ne zadiru u moje slobode, a nekome će drugome omogućiti veću slobodu - što se ja tu imam buniti? Go for it.


šta ne kužiš, forumsku raspravu? pa nije da pišemo peticije protiv poroda kući ili ko amerikanci šećemo ispred rodinog gnijezda s transparentom NO CHOICE!  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Zašto sad opet niske grane spominješ?

Pa postoji i ZAKON koji brani pljačkanje banke, a bome postoje i skupine kojima to umanjuje prava i mogućnost brze zarade  :Smile: 


Meni ova moja usporedba ima više smisla nego onaj primjer s crncima i bjelcima u odvojenim autobusima. Ali ok, to je moj subjektivni doživljaj.

----------


## Tashunica

> Drago mi je zbog tebe  
> 
> Nadam se da smo i tebi i cijeloj tvojoj ekipi s bađarele uspjeli pojasniti neke stvari i približiti porod kod kuće


meni je drago da si se počešala tamo gdje te svrbi  :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Pčelice ako znaš neku zemlju gdje je zakonom dozvoljeno i proceduralno pojašnjeno pljačkanje banke, onda da.. to je onda valjda isto kao i dozvoliti ženama da rode kod kuće.

----------


## anchie76

> meni je drago da si se počešala tamo gdje te svrbi


A i vi češete već duže vrijeme  :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pčelice ako znaš neku zemlju gdje je zakonom dozvoljeno i proceduralno pojašnjeno pljačkanje banke, onda da.. to je onda valjda isto kao i dozvoliti ženama da rode kod kuće.


Pa možemo mi biti prvi, vizionari  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

E da se prestat vrtiti u krug nekako...

Jesam ja ranije baš zato napisala da je to zakidanje prava zato što to postoji u većini zemalja a kod nas ne? jesam.   I isto tako sam spomenula da bi to vjerojatnije teže prošlo pod ljudska prava da ga mi sad izmišljamo prvi put? Vrlo lako moguće.  No sreća naša da mi niti izmišljamo stvar niti smo pretjerani vizionari, dakle, jasno ko dan, druge žene u svijetu mogu, naše ne mogu.

Jesmo to sad riješili?

----------


## n.grace

> Drago mi je zbog tebe  
> 
> Nadam se da smo i tebi i cijeloj tvojoj ekipi s bađarele uspjeli pojasniti neke stvari i približiti porod kod kuće


Što je bađarela?  :Embarassed:  Molim pojašnjenje, kao članu ekipe predvođene Tashunicom, koja se "rukama i nogama bori protiv poroda kod kuće"...  :Undecided: 
anchie76, oprosti, ali mislim da si malo pretjerala.

----------


## anchie76

n.grace,
nemoj se opterećivati, nije upućeno tebi nego toj ekipi  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> anchie76, oprosti, ali mislim da si malo pretjerala.


drago mi je da to vidi još netko.

----------


## pomikaki

Ja se samo pitam po čemu je usporediva pljačka banke i porod kod kuće.
Koga je to oštetila Felix npr svojim porodom?
A što se tiče bađarele  :Saint:  pa i ja sam tamo

----------


## Svimbalo

Joj, ta ljudska prava, stalno me more.... Pravo na porod kod kuće kao ljudsko pravo? Jednako pravu na 


> ...život, pravo na adekvatni životni standard, zabranu mučenja, slobodu izražavanja, slobodu putovanja, pravo na samoodređenje, pravo na obrazovanje te pravo na sudjelovanje u kulturnom i političkom životu.

----------


## n.grace

> Ja se samo pitam po čemu je usporediva pljačka banke i porod kod kuće.


I jedno i drugo je opasno...  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

:Laughing:

----------


## VedranaV

Porod - reprodukcija - reproduktivna prava - ljudska prava
Ne?

----------


## anchie76

> A što se tiče bađarele  pa i ja sam tamo


Al očigledno nisi dio ekipe koju neizmjerno veseli kontrirati samo kontre radi  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Al očigledno nisi dio ekipe koju neizmjerno veseli kontrirati samo kontre radi


Stvarno ne vidim takvu ekipu ovdje.

----------


## pomikaki

> Joj, ta ljudska prava, stalno me more.... Pravo na porod kod kuće kao ljudsko pravo? Jednako pravu na 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				...život, pravo na adekvatni životni standard, zabranu mučenja, slobodu izražavanja, slobodu putovanja, pravo na samoodređenje, pravo na obrazovanje te pravo na sudjelovanje u kulturnom i političkom životu.


Podebljaj zabranu mučenja  :Razz:  

n.grace - uspjela si me nasmijati  :Laughing:

----------


## n.grace

> n.grace - uspjela si me nasmijati


 :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Al očigledno nisi dio ekipe koju neizmjerno veseli kontrirati samo kontre radi





> Stvarno ne vidim takvu ekipu ovdje.


Razlog kontri nije kontriranje nego duboko i iskreno nerazumijevanje različitosti, što je potpuno ljudski. 
Da se drugarice s badže ne uvrijede, ali mene to podsjeća na ono _kamo ide taj svijet_. Mene to ne smeta. To je samo rasprava.
Smetaju me opasnosti bolničkog poroda.

----------


## anchie76

Rasprava je ok, al umori se čovjek kad mu jedno te ista ekipa postavlja jedno te ista pitanja i tako u krug duuugo duuuugo.  A da ne govorimo o količini truda i vremena koje se ulaže da se diskreditira naš rad.  

Ja razumijem da je njima porod kod kuće isto kao da sad trebaju sjesti u raketu i odletiti na mjesec.  No to ipak nije razlog da se uporno hoda za nama, provocira pitanjima ne bi li se dokazalo da put na mjesec u ovom trenu njima nikako nije ok.  Pa nije vam ok, dobro, shvatili smo.  Al shvatite da je nekima neusporedivo prihvatljivija ideja poroda kod kuće od putovanja na mjesec.  Dozvolite da ima onih koji razmišljaju drugačije od vas.  I ne morate si vi brinuti za njih, one se same savršeno dobro znaju brinuti za sebe  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> Al očigledno nisi dio ekipe koju neizmjerno veseli kontrirati samo kontre radi


 moram reagirati na ovaj uvredljivi post.

zašto ti misliš da je tu netko toliko bitan faktor da bi mu se išlo kontrirati samo kontre radi?
ili zašto misliš da netko zaista ne misli ono što napiše?
zašto misliš ako netko napiše ono što se tebi (ili nekom drugom) ne sviđa to radi iz inata?

ne znam za druge, ali meni osobno ne pada na pamet gubiti vrijeme na nekakve kontre, pišem ono što mislim.

----------


## piplica

> Ne govorim šbbkbb... zdr. osiguranje koje ja imam pokriva njene usluge. Ja im bez beda mogu poslati njen račun za porod kod kuće. Testirano (ne od strane mene naravno )


Meni se ovo čini kao dimna zavjesa,
očajnički pokušaj da nešto toliko očito protuzakonito pokušaš prikazati legalnim na "neki" način.

Da je to kojim slučajem istina, ne bi se ti tako lovila za slamku, već bi dala konkretan primjer tko je to, kada, sa kakvom policom i kod koje osiguravajuće kuće napravio, jer bi to bio presedan u vašoj bitci za legaliziranje asistiranog kućnog poroda
.
Tu bitku ja potpuno podržavam, 
ali ne podržavam način na koji se vodi,
a tu je konkretno pitanje legalnosti uvozne primalje najmanje važno.

Nikako mi se ne sviđa to banaliziranje neasistiranog poroda, ležernost u preporuci primalje koja može i ne mora stići na porod i ostale priče iz "hrvatske realnosti" koje su potencijalna opasnost za sve koji su se skloni povoditi za njima.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Podebljaj zabranu mučenja  
> 
> n.grace - uspjela si me nasmijati


 :Laughing:  I mene, i to ovim dijelom:




> Stvarno ne vidim takvu ekipu ovdje.


Potpisujem anchie76  :Smile:  i mammu Ju.

Bolje da potpisujem ja njih, nego one mene...  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> I mene, i to ovim dijelom:
> 
> 
> 
> Potpisujem anchie76  i mammu Ju.
> 
> Bolje da potpisujem ja njih, nego one mene...


Što ti je smiješno?

----------


## anchie76

> Meni se ovo čini kao dimna zavjesa,
> očajnički pokušaj da nešto toliko očito protuzakonito pokušaš prikazati legalnim na "neki" način.
> 
> Da je to kojim slučajem istina, ne bi se ti tako lovila za slamku, već bi dala konkretan primjer tko je to, kada, sa kakvom policom i kod koje osiguravajuće kuće napravio, jer bi to bio presedan u vašoj bitci za legaliziranje asistiranog kućnog poroda
> .


Ihaaaj, sad ispada da ja lažem  :Laughing: 

Nemam se ja šta loviti ili ne loviti za slamku.  Imam osiguranje kakvo imam i ne vidim potrebu da pišem o njemu obzirom da ga vjerojatno niti ti niti itko s ove teme ne može imati.

----------


## anchie76

> ne znam za druge, ali meni osobno ne pada na pamet gubiti vrijeme na nekakve kontre, pišem ono što mislim.


To je savršeno ok. Al umori čovjeka da cijelo vrijeme priča jedno te isto kad se zajedničkim snagama uputite na neku temu  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

* * 

 				   						 						 				 					 						 							Danas je u Novom listu članak, no nikako ne mogu otvoriti link pa ću prepisati dio:

_I u nas sve prisutniji trend, želja majki za porodom kod kuće, jedno  je od potencijalnih radilišta primalja s diplomom. Iako Hrvatska za ovaj  oblik poroda nema potrebnu zakonsku regulativu, kao i neophodnu zaštitu  od rizika, ulazak u Europsku uniju otvorit će put za realizaciju poroda  kod kuće, a time i tržište rada za obrazovane primalje._
_-U okviru studija imale smo priliku čuti predavanja kolegica iz  Slovenije koje smatraju da je diploma primalje praktički radna dozvola  koja vrijedi u cijeloj Evropskoj uniji, gdje s ovom diplomom možemo  obavljati i porod kod kuće i taj posao naplatiti.


_Nitko ovo nije spominjao do sada. Zar niste u Rodi znale da će čim  uđemo u Uniju kućni porod biti normalan, te da je već pet primalja pred  diplomom stručnog studija primaljstva? Te da će samim diplomiranjem moći  voditi kućni porod.
Zašto mi uopće o tome toliko pišemo kad je to "iza ugla"?

Danas je Marija Žunić na svim vijestima kao prva primalja sa diplomom i svim ovlastima.

----------


## piplica

> Ihaaaj, sad ispada da ja lažem 
> 
> Nemam se ja šta loviti ili ne loviti za slamku. Imam osiguranje kakvo imam i ne vidim potrebu da pišem o njemu obzirom da ga vjerojatno niti ti niti itko s ove teme ne može imati.


Zar nisi rekla da se ne radi o tebi, nego nekom drugom? :Confused:

----------


## anchie76

> Zar niste u Rodi znale da će čim uđemo u Uniju kućni porod biti normalan


Referirat ću se samo na ovaj dio jer o ostatku ne znam puno.

Da, mi se nadamo da će se stvari drastično promijeniti ulaskom u EU.  No sama situacija u Mađarskoj nam ne daje baš puno nade :/  Oni jesu u EU a gle gdje se nalaze.. hapšenja primalja itd.

To što ćemo mi imati svoje primalje je fantastično, no da li će se promijeniti naši zakoni i dopustiti im da odrađuju svoj posao kako treba, e to je već nešto drugo.  Bojim se da će taj dio ići moguće teško (nadam se da se varam, iskreno se nadam).

----------


## anchie76

> Zar nisi rekla da se ne radi o tebi, nego nekom drugom?


ima još netko osim mene, tko je rodio doma i time mi potvrdio da je to sve moguće  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Te da će samim diplomiranjem moći voditi kućni porod.
> Zašto mi uopće o tome toliko pišemo kad je to "iza ugla"?


I od silnog pisanja nisam pojasnila, a možda se ne kuži iz mog posta.  One kad diplomiraju neće moći prisustvovati kućnim porodima jer zakon to zabranjuje.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Imam osiguranje kakvo imam i ne vidim potrebu da pišem o njemu obzirom da ga vjerojatno niti ti niti itko s ove teme ne može imati.


 :Confused: 
Zaboga, pa kako se dobije takvo osiguranje?
Sad sam tek zbunjena i znatiželjna  :Grin: 


Ja ovdje ne pišem da bi kontrirala nekome. Ja iznosim svoje stavove. Jednako kao i ti anchie76, jednako kao i ostali sudionici rasprave. 
Rasprave na temi "Opasnosti poroda kod kuće".
Možemo onda reći da i ti ovdje samo pišeš da bi kontrirala  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Naporna mi ova prepiska moram priznati  :Undecided:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A meni je baš smiješna.

Da tajno osiguranje koje ne može svatko dobiti :LOL:

----------


## Anamorci

> Rasprava je ok, al umori se čovjek kad mu jedno te ista ekipa postavlja jedno te ista pitanja i tako u krug duuugo duuuugo. A da ne govorimo o količini truda i vremena koje se ulaže da se diskreditira naš rad. 
> 
> Ja razumijem da je njima porod kod kuće isto kao da sad trebaju sjesti u raketu i odletiti na mjesec. No to ipak nije razlog da se uporno hoda za nama, provocira pitanjima ne bi li se dokazalo da put na mjesec u ovom trenu njima nikako nije ok. Pa nije vam ok, dobro, shvatili smo. Al shvatite da je nekima neusporedivo prihvatljivija ideja poroda kod kuće od putovanja na mjesec. Dozvolite da ima onih koji razmišljaju drugačije od vas. I ne morate si vi brinuti za njih, one se same savršeno dobro znaju brinuti za sebe


Je li ovo upućeno svima koji preispituju elemente PKK, ili je to neki interni komentar koji mi sa sićom postova ne kužimo?
Jer ako je komentar upućen svima, onda nek ovo bude "Tema podrške" bez mogućnosti kritike, pa da znamo gdje nam je mjesto. Na receptima ili već negdje.

I ako je argument "umorna sam više od objašnjavanja", hebemu miša odo ja odavde, ne treba mi jos jedna mama kad sam ja u pubertetu a njoj nije jasno kako nesto kao ne kuzim nego sam tvrdoglava iz principa.

I jos jedan majkemi dobronamjeran komentar - ja sam kroz ove rasprave stekla samo širinu. I na spomen PKK danas sigurno drukcije reagiram nego prije 2 mjeseca. Tako da ne bih ja baš obezvređivala tuđe komentare, objašnjenja, pitanja i odgovore...

----------


## anchie76

Pcelice, tebe toliko baš zabavlja provociranje drugih, jel? jadna mu majka.. pa jel ne možeš naći bolju zabavu?

To gdje radim i kakvo osiguranje imam je moja privatna stvar, i definitivno neću zbog tvoje znatiželje i provokacije prosipati svoje privatne stvari na forumu samo da bih udovoljila tvojoj provokaciji. Sorry stara, nađi si nekog drugog koga ćeš gnjaviti.

----------


## anchie76

> I jos jedan majkemi dobronamjeran komentar - ja sam kroz ove rasprave stekla samo širinu. I na spomen PKK danas sigurno drukcije reagiram nego prije 2 mjeseca. Tako da ne bih ja baš obezvređivala tuđe komentare, objašnjenja, pitanja i odgovore...


Zbog takvih kao što si ti, i ja i drugi pišemo na forumu  :Love:   I teško nam dođe što moramo ponavljati stvari, jer znamo da neki koji postavljaju svoja pitanja ne postavljaju zato što iskreno žele naučiti, niti zato što su spremni na promjenu mišljenja i stoga se ponekad teško natjerati pisati ponovo i ponovo.  Al onda se sjetimo da nas ne čita samo tih xy osoba koje uporno postavljaju pitanja, nego i mnogi drugi i da je zbog tih drugih važno sudjelovati u raspravi i zbog tih koji su otvorenog uma napisati sve te informacije.  I da smo u ovih xy godina veliki pomak napravili.. da porod kod kuće više nije bauk (sad je to neasistirani), i to je ipak velika stvar.  Sve te rasprave i energija uložena u njih je ipak urodilo pomakom.

Hvala ti, od srca što si ovo napisala  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Isprike što je tema bila nakratko zaključana.. uopće ne znam kako sam to uspjela  :Laughing:   Nije mi bila namjera.  Isprike.

----------


## Anamorci

> Isprike što je tema bila nakratko zaključana.. uopće ne znam kako sam to uspjela  Nije mi bila namjera. Isprike.


Joj, ja sam misla da sam nesto svojim komentarom zahebala. Puf, sad mi je lakse...  :Smile:

----------


## Anamorci

[QUOTE=anchie76;1742901] 


> niti zato što su spremni na promjenu mišljenja


Moram priznati da me ne zanima PKK osobno i, nikad ne reci nikad, ali mislim da se NIKAD ne bih za njega odlucila.  :Smile: 
Samo me zanima razumijeti one koji to žele. Do nedavno nisam imala pojma da uopce postoji želja za tim kod nas.




> i stoga se ponekad teško natjerati pisati ponovo i ponovo. Al onda se sjetimo da nas ne čita samo tih xy osoba koje uporno postavljaju pitanja, nego i mnogi drugi i da je zbog tih drugih važno sudjelovati u raspravi i zbog tih koji su otvorenog uma napisati sve te informacije.


Ja mislim da i jedna i druga strana itekako pridonose raspravi, ne samo u onom ozbiljnom smislu, da se štošta novoga nauči, nego i kad krenu lagane provokacije, iskreno, bude na momente stvarno smijesno... Ne vidim nista lose u tome.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Anchie, stvarno nema potrebe za ovako bezobrazan post.
Ti si sama navela to osiguranje kao argument u raspravi kako u Hr pkk s austrijskom babicom može biti legalan. 
A kad te pitam(o) da objasniš, jer to, iskreno, nema nimalo smisla ni meni, pravnom laiku, kažeš da provociramo. E pa svašta  :Undecided:

----------


## n.grace

> Anchie, stvarno nema potrebe za ovako bezobrazan post.
> Ti si sama navela to osiguranje kao argument u raspravi kako u Hr pkk s austrijskom babicom može biti legalan. 
> A kad te pitam(o) da objasniš, jer to, iskreno, nema nimalo smisla ni meni, pravnom laiku, kažeš da provociramo. E pa svašta


Slažem se.
Nitko te ne nagovara da na forumu iznosiš detalje o svom privatnom životu, ali ovako napola ispričana priča djeluje, u najmanju ruku, čudno.

----------


## Tashunica

> Zbog takvih kao što si ti, i ja i drugi pišemo na forumu   I teško nam dođe što moramo ponavljati stvari, jer znamo da neki koji postavljaju svoja pitanja ne postavljaju zato što iskreno žele naučiti, niti zato što su spremni na promjenu mišljenja i stoga se ponekad teško natjerati pisati ponovo i ponovo.  Al onda se sjetimo da nas ne čita samo tih xy osoba koje uporno postavljaju pitanja, nego i mnogi drugi i da je zbog tih drugih važno sudjelovati u raspravi i zbog tih koji su otvorenog uma napisati sve te informacije.  I da smo u ovih xy godina veliki pomak napravili.. da porod kod kuće više nije bauk (sad je to neasistirani), i to je ipak velika stvar.  Sve te rasprave i energija uložena u njih je ipak urodilo pomakom.


nije mi jasno što bi ti u stvari htjela, da su nam stavovi identični? da se više ne javljaju oni xy zatvorenih umova?
pa šta je ovo vladavina borga?

i zašto ja uporno moram ponavljati jedno te isto - da za porod kod kuće, ne u ovim uvjetima.

postovi su ti baš turbo uvredljivi, da se radi o nekom drugom već bi imao koju opomenu u džepu.

----------


## Nimrod

> A meni je baš smiješna.
> 
> Da tajno osiguranje koje ne može svatko dobiti :LOL:


Draga Pčelice, meni ovo zvuči posprdno, a ne smiješno. Ispravi me ako griješim. 

Zdravstveno osiguranje NE MORA svima biti isto, a insistiranje da netko iznese svoje privatne podatke da bi dokazao da _postoji_ takvo osiguranje i da ga je moguće imati u Hrvatskoj, meni se čini neprimjereno i vrlo ne fer. 

Evo, ja sam tu da budem jedna koja zna da tako nešto postoji. Ako te baš jako zanima kako i zašto, guglaj. Pronaći ćeš.  :Smile: 

Osim toga, postoji i nešto što se zove poslovna tajna: primjerice ja sam radila na poslovima o kojima sam ugovorom bila i još uvijek i zauvijek jesam obvezna NE pričati. A to je bome uključivalo i detalje zdravstvenog osiguranja, između ostalog.

----------


## Nimrod

> Nikako mi se ne sviđa to banaliziranje neasistiranog poroda, ležernost u preporuci primalje koja može i ne mora stići na porod i ostale priče iz "hrvatske realnosti" koje su potencijalna opasnost za sve koji su se skloni povoditi za njima.


Ne kužim, ako je primalja tu, kako je to neasistirani porod?

----------


## Nimrod

> Nikako mi se ne sviđa to banaliziranje neasistiranog poroda, ležernost u preporuci primalje koja može i ne mora stići na porod i ostale priče iz "hrvatske realnosti" koje su potencijalna opasnost za sve koji su se skloni povoditi za njima.


Možeš li plz navest koji primjer za to banaliziranje? 

Ja fakat ozbiljno pitam, ne provociram, jer imam dojam da čitamo isti thread i iste riječi, a da primamo vrlo, vrlo različite poruke. (I imam ponavljajujuću potrebu otvoriti thread "Opasnosti bolničkog poroda", čisto da zadovoljim svoj osjećaj ispravne ravnoteže.)

----------


## maria71

Na drugoj strani spektra imaš članke o carskom i komentare istih .

I žustre kritike bolničkih poroda, sve je u pretražniku.

----------


## maria71

Dajem si slobodu uputiti te jer sam jako dugo na forumu , a i učestvovala sam u tim raspravama pa ih se sjećam.

----------


## n.grace

> (I imam ponavljajujuću potrebu otvoriti thread "Opasnosti bolničkog poroda", čisto da zadovoljim svoj osjećaj ispravne ravnoteže.)


Otvori, zašto ne?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Možeš li plz navest koji primjer za to banaliziranje? 
> 
> .)


nimrod, sjedi - jedan.
vidim da se samo forum čita, a portal, ha? kad već nisi uočila niti jedan topik s opasnostima bolničkih poroda, niti jedan s opasnostima ultrazvuka, vaginalnih pregleda, carskog reza, dripa, epiduralne, a čudiš se banaliziranju neasistiranih poroda, mogla si malo virnut na tekstove na portalu  :Grin: 

ne tako davno članovi udruge slali su srca ženi koja je rodila doma neasistirano bez IJEDNOG pregleda u trudnoći.

što je najbolje, dobro kaže anchie, ja ko i anamorci, do prije tri godine nisam imala pojma da bi netko htio rodit doma, a sad već podržavam izbor poroda u kući. 
nemate vi pojma kolko smo mi ovdje u stvari tolerantne, sa svim svojim pitanjima, ekipama, "provociranjem"...
trebalo bi vas na index poslati, da tamo branite opciju kućnog poroda  :Grin:

----------


## piplica

Cvijeto, da te nema, trebalo bi te izmisliti...  :Trep trep: 



Anchie, malo mi je bezveze to plasiranje poluinformacija,
ako imaš argument, iznesi ga,
u suprotnom, bolje to zadrži za sebe, ovako ne zvučiš vjerodostojno.  :Smile: 



odoh sada gledati Latinicu...

----------


## Svimbalo

> Cvijeto, da te nema, trebalo bi te izmisliti... 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchie, malo mi je bezveze to plasiranje poluinformacija,
> ako imaš argument, iznesi ga,
> u suprotnom, bolje to zadrži za sebe, ovako ne zvučiš vjerodostojno. 
> 
> 
> ...


Potpisujem sve, osim, nažalost, zadnje rečenice, kod nas caruje Peppa

----------


## pomikaki

> I jos jedan majkemi dobronamjeran komentar - ja sam kroz ove rasprave stekla samo širinu. I na spomen PKK danas sigurno drukcije reagiram nego prije 2 mjeseca. Tako da ne bih ja baš obezvređivala tuđe komentare, objašnjenja, pitanja i odgovore...


I meni je baš drago zbog ovog komentara  :Smile: 

a što se tiče sve te rasprave oko plaćanja poreza... meni osobno bilo bi drago da se to legalizira i da mogu platiti taj porez, bude li mi trebala usluga babice kod kuće. Ali neću sigurno o načinu rađanja odlučivati na temelju toga. Svašta je u RH popularno raditi na crno, pa i kad se ima kako ispuniti dug državi. Kud ste baš zapeli na porezu  :Grin:  

Nimrod - ja mislim da ima već više tema o opasnostima bolničkog poroda, i sasvim mi je ok da postoji o ova, gdje i oni koji imaju drugačije mišljenje mogu o tome raspravljati.

----------


## summer

mislim da se ne navodi rad na crno zbog poreza drzavi, vec zbog nelegalne djelatnosti kao takve
a inace se na ovom forumu inzistira na takvim stvarima
sve je dobro dok babica ne dodje sa sprzenim cd-ovima, onda je nadrapala!!!

i meni je vise smijesno citati uvijek ista prozivanja o ovima koji pisu samo kontre radi  :Rolling Eyes: 
ne, to uopce nije i ne moze biti njihovo iskreno misljenje, da treba prvo osigurati neke uvjete da bi se ostvario siguran porod kuci
i da u Hrvatskoj jos ti uvjeti nisu ni blizu zadovoljenja
mi smo ljubomorne, dosadno nam je u zivotu, dusebriznici, volimo filozofirati i provocirati slicno
mozda vise radimo na asistiranom porodu kuci isticuci stvarne nedostatke - kao smjer u kojem treba rjesavati situaciju
nego nekim idealiziranim pricama
al najbolje mi je kad anchie na kraju svakog posta gdje nas (vas) 'opere' nakelji jednog  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> sve je dobro dok babica ne dodje sa sprzenim cd-ovima, onda je nadrapala!


 :Laughing:

----------


## magriz

> mislim da se ne navodi rad na crno zbog poreza drzavi, vec zbog nelegalne djelatnosti kao takve
> a inace se na ovom forumu inzistira na takvim stvarima
> sve je dobro dok babica ne dodje sa sprzenim cd-ovima, onda je nadrapala!!!
> 
> i meni je vise smijesno citati uvijek ista prozivanja o ovima koji pisu samo kontre radi 
> ne, to uopce nije i ne moze biti njihovo iskreno misljenje, da treba prvo osigurati neke uvjete da bi se ostvario siguran porod kuci
> i da u Hrvatskoj jos ti uvjeti nisu ni blizu zadovoljenja
> mi smo ljubomorne, dosadno nam je u zivotu, dusebriznici, volimo filozofirati i provocirati slicno
> mozda vise radimo na asistiranom porodu kuci isticuci stvarne nedostatke - kao smjer u kojem treba rjesavati situaciju
> ...


 :Naklon: 
uz nadopunu, da anchie ne samo da šamponira već debelo vrijeđa (što nije prvi put, a bojim se ni zadnji) i podcjenjuje
sreća je samo što ima saborski imunitet pa neće fasovati opomenu

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Summer, bravo  :Klap:

----------


## Kaae

> Drago mi je zbog tebe  
> 
> Nadam se da smo i tebi i cijeloj tvojoj ekipi s bađarele uspjeli pojasniti neke stvari i približiti porod kod kuće





> A što se tiče bađarele  pa i ja sam tamo


I mikka je tamo, u grupici ovih koje, valjda, treba prosvijetliti.  :Rolling Eyes:  


( :Rolling Eyes:  na prosvjetljenje, ne na mikku.)

Ovo o zajednickim snagama mi je vise smijesno. Eno ga tamo, forum, otvoren svima koji zele doci. Pa mogu zajednickim snagama odvaljivati na stosta, uglavnom nevezano uz kucne porode, stvarno.

Malo padam s Marsa. Zameo nas snijeg u prekobarnim krajevima pa sam malcice okasnila, jel.

----------


## Beti3

A što je bađarela? Nitko nije odgovorio, a Klaića mi se ne vadi s police.

----------


## ivy

> A što je bađarela? Nitko nije odgovorio, a Klaića mi se ne vadi s police.


 beti, imaš ju u kaaeinom potpisu

----------


## Tashunica

summer   :Klap: 

jako mi se svidjela cvijetina rečenica o našoj toleranciji i mislim da ona dokazuje da mi nismo nekakva binladenovska skupina koja minira nečije ciljeve, nego da svaka od nas ponaosob izražava svoje stavove i mišljenja.
užasno su iritantni i uvredljivi jučerašnji anchini postovi kojima ja još uvijek nisam uspjela dokučiti cilj, ali najvjerojatnije im je cilj bio da bi se netko tko se ne slaže sa sadiodmah porodom kod kuće povuče iz rasprave.
e pa ne ide to baš tako, ako je ovo forum i ako je otvorena tema može i baba vanga doći i dati svoj doprinos, ako pri tome nikoga ne vrijeđa.

po milijunti puta se kajem što sam dozvolila da nekakva tamo forumska rasprava utječe na mene, a da mi se s druge strane nabacuje da sam ovakva ili onakva. to je najodvratnije u ovom svemu, kada ti netko pljuje po stavovima i hoće te proglasiti lošom osobobm.
a zašto, samo zato što se nisi složio s nečim.

----------


## BebaBeba

X

----------


## Dijana

anchie, moj naklon do poda, ti si i pre,prestrpljiva.

----------


## Joe

ja ovo ne kužim, pa nije ovaj topic saborska rasprava na kojoj će se donijeti neki zakon već argumentiranje i "brušenje" mišljenja. dijana, šta bi po tvome anchie trebala, zabraniti suprotne stavove ili banati neistomišljenike?

----------


## cvijeta73

joe, ne kužiš, dijana bi sve postove di se pojavljuje ovaj -  :Grin:  ili nedajbože ovaj  :Laughing:  mam zabranila

----------


## Joe

onda bi morala zabraniti i dutku lutku, avaj, a ona je tako konstruktivna u svakoj raspravi

----------


## Dijana

> ja ovo ne kužim, pa nije ovaj topic saborska rasprava na kojoj će se donijeti neki zakon već argumentiranje i "brušenje" mišljenja.


Pa nije ni poligon za iživljavanje. 
A cvijeta štajestjest, ovaj smajlić  :Grin:  vas kolektivno najbolje opisuje.

----------


## Joe

kakvo iživljavanje? o čemu ti, dijana? ja se iz određenih razloga ne oglašavam na ovoj temi, ali ne vidim iživljavanje. bit će da je iživljavanje u oku promatrača.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> onda bi morala zabraniti i dutku lutku, avaj, a ona je tako 
> konstruktivna u svakoj raspravi


Ovaj post je potpuno nevezan za temu, a u suprotnosti je s pravilima foruma.
Toliko o iživljavanju.

Pravila foruma:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma




> te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma

----------


## Joe

mea culpa, malo sam se našalila.

----------


## Svimbalo

U, majkumumilu, kad smo već zabrazdili u offtopic da kažem Dijani da je promašila stavljajući cvijetu u isti koš s "nama" (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), iako, totalno promašeno, bađerela je nastala puno kasnije od Rode, ovdje smo se svi povezali dijeleći valjda neke stavove s "vama".

A tvoje divljenje Anchie kao tolerantnoj i punoj strpljenja je u najmanju ruku promašeno. Na koji su način anchieni posljednji postovi na ovom topicu takvi? Da si bar spomenula mammu juanitu, ona je ta koja pokušava s "nama" konstruktivno raspravljati.

Promašeno, promašeno, promašeno... Koliko puta smo naglašavali da nismo a priori protiv PKK, koliko nas sličnosti veže, ali, kao što reče Tashunica, ako ne padamo u trans od sreće na tu ideju nego je pokušavamo kritički sagledati i ukazati na probleme, onda odmah ne valja.

----------


## Dijana

Bogme kad vidim koliko "topline" ovdje kod nekih isijava, a koliko kontraškog žara, 
zbilja mi nažalost jedino izraz "dušebrižništvo" pada na pamet, a nikako briga
za tamo neku sirotu rodilju koja se odlučila na asistirani kućni porod, a ne zna
jadna u šta se upušta.

Isprike na offtopic, neću više.

----------


## Joe

> Bogme kad vidim koliko "topline" ovdje kod nekih isijava, a koliko kontraškog žara, 
> zbilja mi nažalost jedino izraz "dušebrižništvo" pada na pamet, a nikako briga
> za tamo neku sirotu rodilju koja se odlučila na asistirani kućni porod, a ne zna
> jadna u šta se upušta.
> 
> Isprike na offtopic, neću više.


mislim da si u krivu.

----------


## mikka

anchie, meni se cini da si zabrijala do j. 

nisam nigdje primjetila da su cure napisale za sta ih optuzujes, a bez uvrede, nisi bas pridonosila raspravi, cak si bila i uvredljiva poremeno

usput sam zaboravila sta sam htjela napisati on topik  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

osim da su ovakve rasprave uvijek konstruktivne  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

> Bogme kad vidim koliko "topline" ovdje kod nekih isijava, a koliko kontraškog žara, 
> zbilja mi nažalost jedino izraz "dušebrižništvo" pada na pamet, a nikako briga
> za tamo neku sirotu rodilju koja se odlučila na asistirani kućni porod, a ne zna
> jadna u šta se upušta.
> 
> Isprike na offtopic, neću više.


zašto ne diana, pljucni još malo.

žalosno je da je sve što vidiš u postovima kontraški žar i dušebrižništvo.

ja više ne planiram rađati ali mi je iskreno stalo da jednog dana kada moja kćer bude rađala ima pravo na izbor pa ako bude htjela i doma, ali NE pod ovim uvjetima.
ako stavimo na stranu austrijsku babicu, želim da ima mogućnost, ako krenu komplikacije, da bude u najkraćem mogućem roku u bolnici. 
što je tako čudno željeti to?!
ili se samim ommmmmm nerazmišljanjem o komplikacijama isključena njihova mogućnost?!

----------


## Dijana

> ako stavimo na stranu austrijsku babicu, želim da ima mogućnost, ako krenu komplikacije, da bude u najkraćem mogućem roku u bolnici. 
> što je tako čudno željeti to?!


Čudno je željeti da i meni i mojoj kćeri bude NE, dok ne bude pod 
uvjetima koje TI smatraš ok. A meni je ok stvoriti si uvjete, ako ih 
nemam od strane države, za nešto našto mislim da imam ljudsko pravo.
Dok sam ja sasvim u redu s tim da tebi i tvojoj kćeri
bude NE, ako ti tako želiš. Ili DA, ako tako želiš.

----------


## Felix

vidim da se nesto zakuhalo oko anchie, nemam vremena citati sve stranice koje sam propustila, ali samo bih navela jedan detalj.

vidim da se opet poteze argument da na ovom forumu dopustamo price o nelegalnom dolasku primalja na pkk, a ne dopustamo nelegalno przenje cd-ova. ali isto tako dopustamo price o (nelegalnim) tetama cuvalicama, recimo ovaj topic http://forum.roda.hr/threads/7230-Te...light=cuvalica

i za tete cuvalice i za primalje za pkk nedvojbeno postoji potraznja. to sto nisu regulirane zakonom ne sprecava ljude da koriste njihove usluge i placaju ih na crno. koliko vas koje kritizirate primalje za pkk kod sebe doma koriste usluge teta cuvalica, teta cistacica i sl? i njih ste placali na crno. i ostetili drzavu. i nemam ni najmanje dvojbe da su porezi koje sve cuvalice i cistilice u nasoj zemlji nisu platile daleko, daleko premasuju iznos koje primalje nisu platile za ovih nekoliko kucnih poroda.

dakle, nije da se na rodi uopce ne smije pricati o nelegalnim stvarima. pricamo o cuvalicama, cistacicama, sigurno ima jos takvih zanimanja koja nisu regulirana zakonom ali bez njih se ne moze.

samo toliko, ne stignem prokomentirati ovo ostalo.

----------


## AdioMare

> želim da ima mogućnost, ako krenu komplikacije, da bude u najkraćem mogućem roku u bolnici. 
> što je tako čudno željeti to?!


tash, zar si to ne želimo svi?
i one koje će tek roditi za koji dan, godinu i naše kćeri u budućnosti...
ono u što ja nikako ne mogu povjerovati jest to da ti (ili neka druga, nevažno) mislite da i one koje su do sada rodile doma nisu razmišljale u tom smijeru i osigurale si najbolju moguću logistiku  :Undecided:

----------


## piplica

Dijana, uvijek sam te smatrala kvalitetnim sugovornikom,
ali više te uopće ne razumijem,
ili napadaš ili govoriš u šiframa.

Koji je tvoj osobni doprinos ovoj temi,
osim što si došla braniti anchie,
kao da to njoj treba...

----------


## mikka

nisu to uvjeti koje tash smatra da su ok, nego uvjeti koji bi realno trebali biti zadovoljeni prije nego se zakonski omoguci opcija pkk. znaci obrazovanost primalja, dozvola za obavljanje pkk i (valjda) neka bolja logistika sto se tice hitne pomoci koja je danas u banani. meni se ne cini da je tu tako puno stvari za obaviti, pitanje je jedino kako stoje razni lobiji jer kad se njih pita to kod nas onda ide dozlaboga sporo. 

za sad ti ostaje ilegalno snalazenje, kao sto je napravila nekolicina nas. to nije dovoljno dobra opcija, ali je nazalost jedina.

----------


## Joe

> tash, zar si to ne želimo svi?
> i one koje će tek roditi za koji dan, godinu i naše kćeri u budućnosti...
> ono u što ja nikako ne mogu povjerovati jest to da ti (ili neka druga, nevažno) mislite da i one koje su do sada rodile doma nisu razmišljale u tom smijeru i osigurale si najbolju moguću logistiku


AM, uopće u to ne sumnjam, ali mislim da se, čitajući forum, može steći dojam da nije tako, i da bi neka povodljivija forumašica mogla otići predaleko u svojoj potrazi za idealnim porodom.

----------


## piplica

> ono u što ja nikako ne mogu povjerovati jest to da ti (ili neka druga, nevažno) mislite da i one koje su do sada rodile doma nisu razmišljale u tom smijeru i osigurale si najbolju moguću logistiku


AM, bojim se da nisu,
jer je jedan dio njih odlučio roditi neasistirano,
a drugi je ovisio o asistenciju koja hoće ili neće stići na vrijeme.

----------


## Anamorci

> koliko vas koje kritizirate primalje za pkk kod sebe doma koriste usluge teta cuvalica, teta cistacica i sl? i njih ste placali na crno. i ostetili drzavu. i nemam ni najmanje dvojbe da su porezi koje sve cuvalice i cistilice u nasoj zemlji nisu platile daleko, daleko premasuju iznos koje primalje nisu platile za ovih nekoliko kucnih poroda.


Ja sam svoju čuvalicu prijavila :smajlic koji pokazuje bicepse i pravi se važan:

Ili možda... :smajlic kojem se svi u kvartu rugaju jer je budala jer baca pare u vjetar:

Anyway, jel znate da je danas Međunarodni dan tolerancije? Pa mozda da u tom tonu...

----------


## mikka

pa dobro, meni nije trebala primalja da me "porodi", zato nisam brinula hoce li stici na vrijeme tj. prije nego sto rodim. meni je najvaznije bilo da ona dode da mi pregleda posteljicu, to je bio dio za koji sam sumnjala da cu znati sama  :Grin: 

tako da je ona meni dosla na vrijeme. da se porod zakomplicirao, opet bi dosla na vrijeme jer sigurno ne bi islo onako brzo kako je islo. 

ona je takoder imala dva transfera, znaci da je i njima stigla na vrijeme (cak i prije vremena, imho  :Grin: )

----------


## Tashunica

dijana niti ću ja, a niti ćeš ti određivati uvjete, ono što sam htjela reći, a očito je bilo nejasno, da želim barem minimum uvjeta koji će biti određen zakonom prije nego što bilo tko meni blizak rodi doma.

----------


## Tashunica

> tako da je ona meni dosla na vrijeme. da se porod zakomplicirao, opet bi dosla na vrijeme jer sigurno ne bi islo onako brzo kako je islo.


mikka ovo ne možeš znati i to je ono o čemu pričam.
komplikacija se vjeruj mi događa u jako kratkom vremenu.

----------


## piplica

Mikka, vi ste to organizirale najbolje što ste u datom trenutku mogle,
ali to nije najbolja moguća logistika, nego "nadajmo se da će sve proći dobro" logistika,
jer se morate uzdati u to da netko neće zapeti u prometu i da iznenadne komplikacije (koliko god one rijetke bile) neće nastupiti.

----------


## meda

slazem se s Dijanom. stvarno ne vidim nista pozitivnom u ovom tako cestom izrazavanju svojeg misljenja o kucnom porodu u neuvjetima. stvarno mu ne vidim smisla. jer to je nista drugo nego osuda. ajmo sad svi kolektivno kamenovat sve koje su to ucinile. ljudi se snalaze kako znaju. lako je nekom ko ne misli vise imat djece, ili je imao dobre uvjete u bolnici, ili carski rez, ili se nikad ne bi na to odlucio pricati o tome kako je to radati doma opasno u ovim ili onim uvjetima.
a u isto vrijeme padati na svakoj temi ponovo s marsa s pitanjima i komentarima koji pokazuju da osoba uopce nije shvatila kako, zasto i zbog cega kucni porod, u ovim ili onim uvjetima. meni je to fascvinantno. koliko se motate po tim temama, a da niste nista naucile ili cak otvoreno izjavljivati da vas to ni ne zanima. cemu onda toliko energije trositi u to? cemu to lajanje zbog sela, kad steti i vama i ostalima. 

slazem se da je anchie fakat napravila gaf s tim osiguranjem. sad cemo jos godinama slusati kako rode kolju zbog przenja cd-ova i prodavanja oraha i meda, a tamo varaju osiguranja. jer fakat to nista ne mijenja na stvari. a to sto je na kraju i ona izgubila zivce i pokazal zube mi je sasvim razumljivo. pa ljudi smo, godinama je bila uvijek na nivou. tesko je to kad si u nesto  i osobno upleten.

----------


## Tashunica

je meda tako je.
mi kamenujemo, a anchie gubi živce.
od sada napomenite u svakoj temi u kojoj ne želite suprotstavljena mišljenja pa da ljudi znaju.
super ti je post, genijalan.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni ovo baca na scenarij - hebate, eno ga, već 18 stranica pričaju u opasnostima kućnog poroda, sad je dosta, ne mogu zaključat samo tako, ajmo malo uzburkati atmosferu, npr ajmo ubacit jedan post na koji će se svi nakačit, svi krenut u off topik, i onda ga mirne duše radi off topika mogu ključat. pa smo na miru par mjeseci do godinu dana. joj, samo da se ne javi mama ju il felix, a i mikki bi bilo bolje da šuti, ko će još dvajst strana odgovarat na ista pitanja  :Undecided:

----------


## piplica

Meda, ja sam baš puno naučila iz svih ovih rasprava,
i mnoge su mi uvelike promijenile svjetonazore,
i općenito smatram da smo sve "mi" koje smatrate opozicijom puno više "rode" nego što to vi mislite.

----------


## Dijana

> je meda tako je.
> mi kamenujemo, a anchie gubi živce.
> od sada napomenite u svakoj temi u kojoj ne želite suprotstavljena mišljenja pa da ljudi znaju.
> super ti je post, genijalan.


Ne znam samo ko vam je to zahvalan na vašim "suprotstavljenim mišljenjima", ili koga ste to
s njima prosvijetlili. Nisam pročitala ovdje da je itko ovdje dobio saznanja pa se  ustrtario od pkk,a htio je to,
 ali ih ima koji su pkk počeli 
gledati u pozitivnom svjetlu. Valjda vam prosvjetiteljstvo baš ne ide od ruke.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Anyway, jel znate da je danas Međunarodni dan tolerancije? Pa mozda da u tom tonu...


Je, i ja sam ga baš došla ovdje svima čestitati  :Grin: 

(Btw, Felix i naša teta čistilica je bila prijavljena preko servisa za čišćenje koji je šalje, postoji i ta mogućnost, samo da se zna.)


Što se tiče pkk i zašto ja (xy) uopće dolazim na ovakve rasprave, cure su već rekle, i ja imam kćer...
Ali ono što mene brine danas (jer sam sigurna da će, do vremena kad moja kćer bude trudna, biti još mnogo novih spoznaja i promjena oko poroda) je smisao te akcije.

Zanima me postoji li još neka Rodina akcija u kojoj se poziva na građanski neposluh? Ili su to samo porodi kod kuće?

Jasno vam je valjda da se ovakvim ekstremima gubi vjerodostojnost, ne samo vezano uz porode nego vezano uz sve što vi promovirate (od dojenja do AS). 
Pa evo, jučer se opet raspravljalo o MPO, s jedne strane imamo Golema, nevjerojatno elokventnog čovjeka, a s druge strane imamo grupicu nezadovoljnih građana i Rode. Dvije strane koje imaju potpuno kontradiktorne izjave. Kome će ljudi vjerovati? Njemu, rođenom govorniku ili ženama koje smatraju da tijelo zna i da je sasvim normalno roditi doma, iako za to trenutno ne postoje minimalni uvjeti sigurnosti, čak i bez pregleda u trudnoći, kad ionako tijelo zna.

Da se (nedobog) na jednom kućnom porodu dogodi komplikacija ili tragedija to bi onima koji se ne slažu s opcijom pkk u Hr bio vječni argument protiv te mogućnosti. 
Jednako kao što se danas izvuče nesretnog Kurjaka u skoro svakoj raspravi o MPO i onda se ta afera izvrće i koristi kako kome treba.

Pa da za kraj upotrijebim metaforu anchie76 koju je jučer dala - ja bi rekla da vi cure ne sjedite u dijelu autobusa predviđenom za crnce, nego daste sjele u sasvim pogrešan bus i idete u krivom smjeru. 
Previše riskirate i ovim načinom idete od cilja, a ne prema cilju.

Dozvolite da postoje i dobronamjerne kritike. 
Jer ja vam zaista skidam kapu na svemu što činite za djecu i roditelje u Hr (i skoro ništa vezano uz djecu niti ne poduzimam prije provjere na vašim stranicama).

----------


## ms. ivy

ali koja je poanta ovakvih topica?

smatrate da se ne bi trebalo pričati o pkk u hrvatskoj, jer trenutno ne postoji zakonski okvir i infrastruktura za njihovo izvođenje?

na koji način bi se onda trebao ženama predstaviti pkk kao opcija? kako da uopće počnu razmišljati o nečemu što kod nas niti ne postoji, kako da neke od njih shvate da je to poželjna opcija za njih i kako da zatraže da im se to omogući?

mislite li da će se nekim čudom jednog dana promijeniti okolnosti pa će primalje dobiti licence i izlijepiti po gradu plakate koji reklamiraju pkk, a žene će masovno navaliti na telefone?

čitam, čitam, i sa svakim topicom sve manje razumijem.  :Confused:

----------


## Anamorci

> ljudi se snalaze kako znaju. lako je nekom ko ne misli vise imat djece,* ili je imao dobre uvjete u bolnici, ili carski rez, ili se nikad ne bi na to odlucio* pricati o tome kako je to radati doma opasno u ovim ili onim uvjetima.
> a u isto vrijeme padati na svakoj temi ponovo s marsa s pitanjima i komentarima koji pokazuju da *osoba uopce nije shvatila kako, zasto i zbog cega kucni porod*, u ovim ili onim uvjetima. meni je to fascvinantno. koliko se motate po tim temama, a da *niste nista naucile ili cak otvoreno izjavljivati da vas to ni ne zanima*. cemu onda toliko energije trositi u to? cemu to lajanje zbog sela, *kad steti i vama i ostalima*.


Ja niš ovo ne razumijem. Na koga se to odnosi? Osjećam se prozvanom jer preispitujem. Mama!
Kaj šteti kome? Kaj nismo naučili? Jel ima kakav test? Ja se hrabro prijavljujem na polaganje. Prolazim garant. Znam sve, postotci, Nizozemska, odakle je babica, mislim da bih čak mogla nabrojiti i par forumašica koje su rodile doma. Jer sam čitala njihove priče. I iskreno čestitala.
Možda da se definiraju kriteriji tko smije sudjelovati na kojim temama pa mirna Bosna.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Meda, ja sam baš puno naučila iz svih ovih rasprava,
> i mnoge su mi uvelike promijenile svjetonazore,
> i općenito smatram da smo sve "mi" koje smatrate opozicijom puno više "rode" nego što to vi mislite.


X
Što je najgore, mene svi u mojoj okolini smatraju nekom uber Rodom  :Rolling Eyes: 


Dijana, ne razumijem, moramo svi imati isto mišljenje, po mogućnosti isto kao tvoje, a ako razmišljamo drugačije da se ne javljamo. O čemu ti?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> smatrate da se ne bi trebalo pričati o pkk u hrvatskoj, jer trenutno ne postoji zakonski okvir i infrastruktura za njihovo izvođenje?


Ja upravo smatram da treba pričati, informirati javnost, činiti pritisak na bolnice i struku da se krene u tom smjeru.
Ali mislim da se ne treba za to boriti građanskim neposluhom.

----------


## Anamorci

[QUOTE=ms. ivy;1743718]


> ali koja je poanta ovakvih topica?
> smatrate da se ne bi trebalo pričati o pkk u hrvatskoj, jer trenutno ne postoji zakonski okvir i infrastruktura za njihovo izvođenje?


To Meda misli. Ona se nesto ljuti.

----------


## mikka

i ja mislim tako. ali mislim da ovo sto smo napravile nas par nije gradanski neposluh, niti se treba tako prikazivati, bar sto se mene tice. ja sam imala svoje vrlo jake razloge za pkk (odnosno za neodlazak u bolnicu). gradanski neposluh nije moja furka.

----------


## Tashunica

> ali koja je poanta ovakvih topica?
> 
> 
> čitam, čitam, i sa svakim topicom sve manje razumijem.


a koja je poanta bilo kojeg topica?
propišite koje se teme smiju otvarati i tko na njima smije pisati.

i slažem se s marinim zadnjim postom.

----------


## mikka

ok, nekom se moji razlozi cine kao pomodno-neodogovorno-sebicni-eksperimentalizam, ali sta ja mogu  :Grin: 

ne volim ulaziti u tude razloge, to je zayebano  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> je meda tako je.
> mi kamenujemo, a anchie gubi živce.
> od sada napomenite u svakoj temi u kojoj ne želite suprotstavljena mišljenja pa da ljudi znaju.
> super ti je post, genijalan.


hvala na komplimentu

ili to ipak nije bio kompliment, nego suprotno od toga? 
toliko o tvojem pozivanju na fer raspravu i uvrede na insinuiranje zlobe

----------


## ms. ivy

> Ja upravo smatram da treba pričati, informirati javnost, činiti pritisak na bolnice i struku da se krene u tom smjeru.
> Ali mislim da se ne treba za to boriti građanskim neposluhom.


zar netko nekoga nagovara, potiče ili sili na građanski neposluh? misliš da će žene masovno početi rađati u svojoj spavaćoj sobi jer su pročitale da je felix to napravila? ne bih rekla.

----------


## meda

[QUOTE=Anamorci;1743734]


> To Meda misli. Ona se nesto ljuti.


od kuda ti ovo? 
mislim da to mislim. 

ne da se ljutim, jer se ljutim. ne bi smjela se ljutiti?

----------


## seni

vec dugo se spremam napisati nesto duze... ali ne stignem, a topik samo raste... :Grin: 
pa cu se zadovoljiti kratkim upadom.

da li vi zaista mislite da u ovom cijelom korupcijskom, lopovskom sumpfu iz kojeg se hrvatska pokusava iscupati (a hrvatsku cine gradani koji i biraju s jedne strane (a ocito pogresno biraju), te opcenito dopustaju svakojake hepove, podravke i malo i puno vitra) su 10 primalja iz inozemstva i to na godinu, problem?

i to jos problem zbog kojeg bi roda gubila na vjerodostojnosti?
zasto bi gubila?
i kod koga bi gubila?
i sto je lose u gradanskom neposluhu ovog tipa?
i koji je to eticki problem o kojem pricate?
i nemojte mi samo govoriti o gubitku republike hrvatske na neplacenom porezu za 10  ili 15 kucnih poroda! da se ne nasmijem.

ps. nemojte zakljucavati topik :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

> hvala na komplimentu
> 
> ili to ipak nije bio kompliment, nego suprotno od toga? 
> toliko o tvojem pozivanju na fer raspravu i uvrede na insinuiranje zlobe


ti baš lijepo znaš preokrenuti tuđe riječi.
ali neka ti bude, uspjela si napraviti upravo ono što je cvijeta rekla.

----------


## seni

i jos da dodam: 
republika hrvatska je na dobitku, jer je za zdravstveni sustav porod za razliku od bolnickog bio besplatan.
a rodilja kod kuce je primalju platila (ako je platila) iz svog depa.

----------


## meda

> meni ovo baca na scenarij - hebate, eno ga, već 18 stranica pričaju u opasnostima kućnog poroda, sad je dosta, ne mogu zaključat samo tako, ajmo malo uzburkati atmosferu, npr ajmo ubacit jedan post na koji će se svi nakačit, svi krenut u off topik, i onda ga mirne duše radi off topika mogu ključat. pa smo na miru par mjeseci do godinu dana. joj, samo da se ne javi mama ju il felix, a i mikki bi bilo bolje da šuti, ko će još dvajst strana odgovarat na ista pitanja


mogu ti reci da me uvijek smetao takav nacin moderiranja i mislim da je jedan od razloga ovih konstantnim 'izrazavanjima misljenja' protiv

----------


## pomikaki

> Dozvolite da postoje i dobronamjerne kritike.


Pa ajde Maro neka te kritike onda i zvuče dobronamjerno. I konstruktivno.

Ovakva rasprava samo vodi ključanju. A ja baš ne bih htjela da se to dogodi.
Kad je tema započela govorile ste kako će sigurno biti zaključana u roku odmah. Meni je baš drago da je dogurala do ove stranice i voljela bih da ostane otključana za daljnju raspravu.

----------


## Felix

> Ja upravo smatram da treba pričati, informirati javnost, činiti pritisak na bolnice i struku da se krene u tom smjeru.
> Ali mislim da se ne treba za to boriti građanskim neposluhom.


to smo i mi dugo mislile. 

ali tim nacinom, do legalne mogucnosti pkk u hr bi doslo za puno, puno godina. ako nema potraznje, ponuda se nece formirati sama od sebe.

mi radjamo SAD, i zelimo uvjete koje smatramo da su za nasu djecu idealni, SAD. jedan od razloga zasto stavljamo svoje price na forum je to sto zelimo da javnost zna da se kucni porodi dogadjadju SAD, i dogadjat ce se i dalje (kao sto su se dogadjali i prije, ali se nije o tome pricalo naglas), i nesto se mora uciniti da se situacija rijesi na zadovoljstvo svih.

istina, porod je najzeznutiji od svih projekata u rodi. jer je veliki ulog u pitanju, a i jer postoji puno predrasuda. i nije ga lako voditi, jer sto god ucinis, netko to moze krivo protumaciti.

nadam se da ce moja kci imati kvalitetan izbor za mjesto poroda jednog dana. ali ja nju radjam sad. i zelim ju roditi na najbolji, najnjezniji, najsigurniji nacin. moje osobno misljenje je da je to doma, ne u bolnici. i ako se borim za svoje dijete, ne zanima me ni zakon ni bilo sto. mislim da to svaka majka moze razumjeti. i ne vjerujem da bi ikoja od vas, recimo to 'protivnica pkk u hr u trenutnim uvjetima', ako ima izbor: _dobrobit vlastitog djeteta_ ili _zakon_, izabrala _zakon_. ili, mozda, netko?

ne znam da li je to bilo dovoljno jasno naglaseno, pa cu opet. mi koje smo rodile doma, nismo to ucinile zbog svog komfora i zelje da nama bude dobro, a djetetu kako vec, nego upravo suprotno. sto se mene tice, nijedna druga opcija mi nije bila dovoljno dobra za moje dijete, i osobno smatram da sam za dobrobit svog djeteta donijela najbolju odluku. to sto sam _ja_ dobila puno benefita usput, super, odlicno, ali to nije prvi razlog za tu odluku.

a da se vratimo na razgovor o opasnostima poroda kod kuce. ja vidim dvije opasnosti:

1) rodilja
2) okolina

ako se rodilja ne osjeca dobro zbog cinjenice da radja doma (ili u bolnici), to nikako nece dobro djelovati na porod, neovisno o okolini.

ako je okolina neadekvatna (doma ili u bolnici), to ce neminovno utjecati na tijek i ishod poroda, neovisno o tome koliko je rodilja snazna, smirena, opustena, itd.

primjer. izbor primalje je jako, jako vazan. ako radjas doma, i dodje ti primalja koja radi na 'bolnicki' nacin, i sklona je intervencijama, automatski povecavas rizik komplikacija, iako je sve ostalo idealno.

----------


## Svimbalo

Felix, jako lijepo i odmjereno i argumentirano i prihvatljivo. Eto.

----------


## meda

> i jos da dodam: 
> republika hrvatska je na dobitku, jer je za zdravstveni sustav porod za razliku od bolnickog bio besplatan.
> a rodilja kod kuce je primalju platila (ako je platila) iz svog depa.


meni je ovo s uvodenjem financijskog aspekta u kratkorocnom smislu potpuno promasen smjer, kao sto sam vec negdje rekla, prije 10 strana valjda. jer ne mozemo gledati na porod kao na nesto izolirano. 
jer kad se nesto dogodi, a dogodit ce se neminovno, jer takve stvari se dogadaju, opet ce to nas zdravstveni sustav preuzeti na sebe. 
niti to mozemo prihvatiti, barem ja ne mogu, razlog za kucni porod. glavni kriterij kod takvih stvari mora biti dobrobit, znaci da je kucni porod jednako siguran i dobar za majku i dijete ili cak sigurniji i bolji.

----------


## Felix

nisam se dobro izrazila u gornjem postu. skuzila sam da malo govorim MI kao sacica zena koje su rodile doma, a u drugom odlomku MI kao aktivistice rode. sorry, nije namjerno, i nije za mijesati, jer ta dva skupa nisu bas slicni. mi (ono prvo 'mi') sigurno nismo rodile doma svoju djecu kao cin aktivizma. niti ikoga zelimo potaknuti na radjanje doma.

mislim da je uvijek dobro da se o kontroverznim stvarima raspravlja, jer se time dize svijest da to postoji, da se dogadja, da se ne mogu zatvoriti oci pred tom cinjenicom. i mozda to ipak malo ubrza legalizaciju.

----------


## Svimbalo

> nisam se dobro izrazila u gornjem postu. skuzila sam da malo govorim MI kao sacica zena koje su rodile doma, a u drugom odlomku MI kao aktivistice rode. sorry, nije namjerno, i nije za mijesati, jer ta dva skupa nisu bas slicni. mi (ono prvo 'mi') sigurno nismo rodile doma svoju djecu kao cin aktivizma. niti ikoga zelimo potaknuti na radjanje doma.
> 
> mislim da je uvijek dobro da se o kontroverznim stvarima raspravlja, jer se time dize svijest da to postoji, da se dogadja, da se ne mogu zatvoriti oci pred tom cinjenicom. i mozda to ipak malo ubrza legalizaciju.


 
Očarana sam. Samo da Dijana vidi da se i "mene" (kao "mi") može očarati. I, da, ako nije jasno, i ja sam donedavno mislila PKK ajme meni, sad polako shvaćam potrebu. Ali mi u tome pomažu ovakvi, konstruktivni postovi, poput Felixinih.

----------


## seni

> meni je ovo s uvodenjem financijskog aspekta u kratkorocnom smislu potpuno promasen smjer, kao sto sam vec negdje rekla, prije 10 strana valjda. jer ne mozemo gledati na porod kao na nesto izolirano. 
> jer kad se nesto dogodi, a dogodit ce se neminovno, jer takve stvari se dogadaju, opet ce to nas zdravstveni sustav preuzeti na sebe. 
> niti to mozemo prihvatiti, barem ja ne mogu, razlog za kucni porod. glavni kriterij kod takvih stvari mora biti dobrobit, znaci da je kucni porod jednako siguran i dobar za majku i dijete ili cak sigurniji i bolji.


moj post ne ide za tim, da se financijski aspekt stavlja kao razlog za porod kod kuce.
on ide za tim, da se argumenti protiv kucnog poroda, u smislu da strane primalje ostecuju proracun republike hrvatske, pokaze kao nerelevantan i promasen.

----------


## Tashunica

> Očarana sam. Samo da Dijana vidi da se i "mene" (kao "mi") može očarati. I, da, ako nije jasno, i ja sam donedavno mislila PKK ajme meni, sad polako shvaćam potrebu. Ali mi u tome pomažu ovakvi, konstruktivni postovi, poput Felixinih.


X

----------


## pomikaki

Felix  :Klap: 


i tko još spomene porez i pržene cd-ove... pa, čitat ću ga mrkim pogledom
ovak  :Mad: 
zato nemojte

----------


## Dijana

svimbalo i tashunica, bez imalo ironije, meni je iskreno drago zbog vas.

----------


## AdioMare

vidiš svimbalo, nisi sad ni ti fer prema dijani
nije ovo felixin prvi ovakav post na ovu temu
ne bih te željela povrijediti, ali zar je, u tom slučaju, ovo prvi njen post koji si pročitala _na način da si joj dala šansu_?
jer to je najteži kamen koji treba prevaliti u ovakvim raspravama

----------


## Svimbalo

Ne, moj "problem" s Felix je taj što mi se nije svidjelo nešto što je napisala na svojoj priči s poroda, u uvodu. 
Inače joj (osim u tom slučaju) ne sporim odmjerenost.

A da i jesi u pravu, baš bi to bio odličan argument u prilog "našoj" (sad me ovi navodnici već i zabavljaju) tezi da pokušavamo biti konstruktivne i dobronamjerne. 

PKK nikad ne bi bio opcija za mene, ali sad počinjem shvaćati zašto je nekome drugome to bitno. I to je mali korak za čovječanstvo, ali velik za mene  :Grin:  .

----------


## Dijana

> vidiš svimbalo, nisi sad ni ti fer prema dijani
> nije ovo felixin prvi ovakav post na ovu temu
> ne bih te željela povrijediti, ali zar je, u tom slučaju, ovo prvi njen post koji si pročitala _na način da si joj dala šansu_?
> jer to je najteži kamen koji treba prevaliti u ovakvim raspravama


Neka AM, znam ja to. Naravno, mogao je ovakav post "pasti" davnodavno, ali izgleda
da je ponekad stvarno teško pregristi..Mene ovo veseli..

----------


## seni

mislim da se pocesto radi ne o "prigristi", vec o tome da je potrebno vrijeme da se u glavi dogodi "klik".
onaj klik koji otvara razumjevanje da je nekime drugome nesto drugo vazno, bitno...
znate kao one slike kad kako pomjeras ocni fokus tako u istoj slici vidis i indijanca i stricu. i zaista osjetis da paralelni svemiri mogu egzistirati istovremeno.

----------


## Dijana

Seni slažem se, "klik" je svakako bolji izraz.

----------


## meda

pa mnoge cure koje bi stvarno kompetentno mogle govoriti o porodu, i o pozitivnim i o negativnim stranama (a one su jedine koje po mom misljenju to i mogu) su prestale pisati zbog konstantnih provokacija. i to je najtuznije od svega. na kraju su oni koji su najvise prigovarali jednoumlju najvise i pridonijeli tome da do njega dode.

----------


## cvijeta73

> , i o pozitivnim i o negativnim stranama .


ček, sad ja možda dobro ne vidim, ali meni se čini da nema konstantno istih pitanja, koja shvaćam da mogu biti već dosadna, o negativnim stvarima nikad ne bi bilo riječi  :Undecided:

----------


## anchie76

Iskreno mi je žao da sam se dala isprovocirati. Nije lako ostati hladne glave godinama - tko god da je sudjelovao u ovakvim temama to zna. A pogotovo je vrlo frustrirajuće kad si druga strana može dopustiti provokaciju i razgovor kakav njima odgovara, a s moje (naše) strane je isti takav pristup neprihvatljiv.

Žao mi je što sam se dala uvući. Iskreno se nadam da su mnogi naučili štošta iz ove teme - ja svakako jesam.

----------


## anchie76

> ček, sad ja možda dobro ne vidim, ali meni se čini da nema konstantno istih pitanja, koja shvaćam da mogu biti već dosadna, o negativnim stvarima nikad ne bi bilo riječi


Možda.  No dolazimo i do toga na koji način su ta pitanja postavljena, nije uvijek problem pitanje nego kako je postavljeno, sami kontekst koji je nerijetko puno teži od samog pitanja.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> zar netko nekoga nagovara, potiče ili sili na građanski neposluh? misliš da će žene masovno početi rađati u svojoj spavaćoj sobi jer su pročitale da je felix to napravila? ne bih rekla.


Pa neće žene masovno rađati po kućama jer su na rodinom forumu pročitale da se tako može doživjeti orgazam ili zato jer je felix to napravila, ali



> No u ovoj situaciji vrlo jasno vidim da će do legalnih poroda kod kuće   proći godina godina i godina dok se to omogući.  I da u nekim  situacijama da bi se povećala prava neke grupe osoba, jednostavno se  mora prekršiti zakon - da se na taj način ukaže.  To je jedan od načina  djelovanja građana, mijenjanja postojećeg lošeg stanja.


meni ovo zvuči kao djelovanje putem poticanja, ili barem podržavanja građanskog neposluha.


Uz to, kao što sam već spomenula, dovoljna vam je samo još jedna lako povodljiva žena (da ne spominjem sad nick jer može ispasti da vrijeđam) koja će se odvažiti na kućni porod, ali možda neće imati sreće i omogućavanje pkk u Hrvatskoj će biti dalje nego ikad  :Undecided: 
Da se dogodi, samo jedna jedina nezgoda u tom građanskom neposluhu, svi protivnici pkk imali bi zauvijek prejak argument protiv.

Ali, ok, tko ne riskira taj ne profitira.
Ja vam zaista od srca želim uspjeh na ovom polju  :Smile: 


Pomikaki, pa vidi koliki veliki post sam napisala na prethodnoj strani, a ti bi još konstruktivne kritike  :Nope: 
Sad ja stalno jedno te isto ponavljam, a nitko me ne šljivi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anchie76

Pcelice,

kužim što pričaš, al se ne mogu ufurati u to da mi možemo biti odgovorni ukoliko neka neuka žena odluči roditi kod kuće zato što je ona to pročitala na forumu.  Njoj onda ne treba naš forum, to isto može čuti od susjede, pročitati u novinama i vidjeti bilo gdje na netu.  Pa ne mogu svi oni biti odgovorni za to što je ona spremna uletiti u to samo eto tako, bez edukacije niti informacije o tome.

Mi smo svjesni da je došlo vrijeme kada se drastično mijenjaju stvari.  Osobno, ni slutila nisam da će porodi kod kuće uzeti toliko maha koliko su uzeli, ni slutila nisam.  No te žene rađaju sada i ne mogu čekati 10 godina da se poslože uvjeti, one žele drugačije.  Ja ih razumijem.

I Roda spominje to kao jednu opciju koja bi bila stvarno izvrsna da je žene imaju u budućnosti i pritom i ukazuje na to da se to dešava i danas i u ovakvim uvjetima koji stvarno nisu idealni jer je ta opcija nekim ženama nužna.

----------


## meda

a postoji i opcija da ce onda konacno netko tamo gore shvatiti da se to dogada i bez adekvatnih uvjeta, pa ce netko mozda i biti toliko pametan pa ce reci da kad se vec dogada ajmo osigurat uvjete i strucnu pomoc da se katastrofe sto manje dogadaju.  ako vec ne pale argumenti koji su sami po sebi u korist kucnog poroda, sto bi trebao biti glavni kriterij

----------


## seni

> Uz to, kao što sam već spomenula, dovoljna vam je samo još jedna lako povodljiva žena (da ne spominjem sad nick jer može ispasti da vrijeđam) koja će se odvažiti na kućni porod, ali možda neće imati sreće i omogućavanje pkk u Hrvatskoj će biti dalje nego ikad 
> Da se dogodi, samo jedna jedina nezgoda u tom građanskom neposluhu, svi protivnici pkk imali bi zauvijek prejak argument protiv.


mislim da to nije tocno. 
po tom argumentu bi bilo koja nezgoda kod poroda u bolnici (a ima ih na zalost i vise nego dovoljno, pa i onih sa smrtnim ishodom) takode mogla biti argument za zabranu poroda u bolnici, zar ne?

to je drugi jako vazan "klik" o kojem bih rado nesto napisala (a vedrana v je temu nacela), ali mi treba nesto vise vremena i koncentracije, nadam se da cu stici, pogotovo zbog ine33 i cvijete koje cijenim  :Smile: . 

taj "klik" je onaj koji razdvaja statisticku jednaku sigurnost poroda kod kuce (ako su zadovoljeni uvjeti koji trebaju biti zadovoljeni) i u bolnici ili kuci za porode, od singularnog poroda - poroda odredene rodilje.
to je jedan jos tezi "klik", a o njemu cim stignem.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Da se (nedobog) na jednom kućnom porodu dogodi komplikacija ili tragedija to bi onima koji se ne slažu s opcijom pkk u Hr bio vječni argument protiv te mogućnosti.


Oprosti, Pcelice, ali ovaj argument nema mi baš previše smisla.
Znači li to, da ako se na nekom bolničkom porodu "dogodi komplikacija ili tragedija", (ponovit ću tvoju formulaciju), a svi znamo da se takvo što događalo (valjda ne trebam linkati),
znači li to da odsad pa nadalje treba zabraniti porode u bolnici?

Nadam se da ne.

Što se tiče "ilegalne" babice... Te primalje legalno pružaju svoju uslugu asistencije u Austriji. Hrvatica, dakle, može otići k takvoj primalji u kuću za porode. To što babica dolazi ovamo pružiti uslugu rodilji koja to želi samo je, po mom mišljenju, izlaženje ususret rodilji, da ne mora u trudovima, ili u poodmakloj trudnoći, putovati u tu civiliziranu zemlju, a potom za par dana s tek rođenim djetetom putovati nazad. Čini mi se to razumnim i humanim, samo da se još dopuni i zakonskom regulativom.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Dok ja pišem, seni je već odgovorila.

----------


## piplica

Joj, dutka_lutka,
meni su tvoji postovi totalni turn-off, prođe me svaka želja da se raspravljam.
I ne trebaš mi govoriti da je to moj problem,
znam to i sama... :Wink: 



Felix, baš si to lijepo napisala!

----------


## meda

> ček, sad ja možda dobro ne vidim, ali meni se čini da nema konstantno istih pitanja, koja shvaćam da mogu biti već dosadna, o negativnim stvarima nikad ne bi bilo riječi


ne kuzim sto hoces reci. ja sam govorila o tome da se o rizicima govori. mozda je problem u tome to sto se neki ne slazu s argumentima koji se daju kao odgovor na spominjanje rizika. najcesci odgovor je da bas bolnica povecava mougcnost pojave rizika, pa da zena nije dosla u bolnicu do tog rizika ne bi ni doslo. ili da iskusna babica moze prepoznati problem i adekvatno i pravodobno reagirati.  ako netko ne moze prihvatiti te premise, tesko da ce prihvatiti zakljucak koji iz njih proizlazi.

----------


## Anamorci

> Dok ja pišem, seni je već odgovorila.


Odakle naziv Paramana Doula? Što točno znače te dvije riječi (znam na što se odnosi pojam).
Ako je negdje već napisano mogu li dobiti link?
Hvala

----------


## meda

> Joj, dutka_lutka,
> meni su tvoji postovi totalni turn-off, prođe me svaka želja da se raspravljam.
> I ne trebaš mi govoriti da je to moj problem,
> znam to i sama...
> 
> 
> 
> !


slazem se da ima nekad iritantan stil, al ovaj post je sasvim ok. 

za razliku od tvog. jer ako nemas volje raspravljat se, nemoj se raspravljat. i ovo je ti raspravljanje, koje se zove argumentum ad hominem.

ja se imam volje raspravljat, vidi se :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

> Joj, dutka_lutka,


Zapravo joj je post sasvim ok  :Smile: 
možda sam ja neobjektivna, ali sad napadat je samo što se pojavi nije neka fora

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Odakle naziv Paramana Doula? Što točno znače te dvije riječi (znam na što se odnosi pojam).
> Ako je negdje već napisano mogu li dobiti link?
> Hvala





> *Doula* je izvorno grčka riječ. U stvari, grčka zajednica jednoglasno gleda na taj termin s nenaklonošću, jer "doula" znači "robinja". Grčka bi zajednica radije da je u upotrebi izraz poput "*paramana*", koji ima isto značenje kao "primalja" u starom engleskom jeziku ("midwife" = "with wife" = sa ženom). Tim se terminom može označiti vrsta druge majke. Kako god, iz praktičnih je razloga možda bolje zadržati termin "doula", koji sad razumiju u zemljama diljem svijeta. Danas postoje doule u zemljama koje su toliko udaljene jedna od druge koliko su i međusobno različite, poput Mađarske i Koreje. Pretpostavljamo da će se sama riječ uskoro pojaviti u oxfordskom rječniku. 
> izvadak iz knjige Michela Odenta "Poljodjelac i porodničar", Free Association books 2002.


Dr. Michel Odent: Doula - prekretnica u povijesti rađanja

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2232

----------


## anchie76

Molim da ne krenemo u međusobna prepucavanja, taman nam je svima dobro krenulo.  Ako vas nečiji postovi smetaju, forum vam omogućava opciju ignore - koristite je.

Seni vrlo mudro zboriš, čekam čuti dalje jer je to vrlo zanimljivo što pišeš i slažem se s tim "klik-om".

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelice,
> 
> kužim što pričaš, al se ne mogu ufurati u to da mi možemo biti odgovorni ukoliko neka neuka žena odluči roditi kod kuće zato što je ona to pročitala na forumu.  Njoj onda ne treba naš forum, to isto može čuti od susjede, pročitati u novinama i vidjeti bilo gdje na netu.  Pa ne mogu svi oni biti odgovorni za to što je ona spremna uletiti u to samo eto tako, bez edukacije niti informacije o tome.
> 
> Mi smo svjesni da je došlo vrijeme kada se drastično mijenjaju stvari.  Osobno, ni slutila nisam da će porodi kod kuće uzeti toliko maha koliko su uzeli, ni slutila nisam.  No te žene rađaju sada i ne mogu čekati 10 godina da se poslože uvjeti, one žele drugačije.  Ja ih razumijem.
> 
> I Roda spominje to kao jednu opciju koja bi bila stvarno izvrsna da je žene imaju u budućnosti i pritom i ukazuje na to da se to dešava i danas i u ovakvim uvjetima koji stvarno nisu idealni jer je ta opcija nekim ženama nužna.


Evo, tebe citiram, ali odgovaram i seni i dutki.

OK, nije to neki argument, niti bi Roda mogla ikako biti izravno odgovorna za eventualni nesretan slučaj pri pkk.

Ali, zar vi stvarno mislite da se ne bi ime Udruge povlačilo uz taj događaj?
Da svi koji ne žele pkk u Hr (a kažete da takvih ima među onima koji o tome odlučuju) ne bi to itekako dobro iskoristili kao odličan argument protiv pkk?
Da bi novinari ignorirali priče o kućnim porodima na forumu. Ili, još gore, neke tekstove na portalu?
Pa sve i da ta neka nesretna hipotetska kućna rodilja nikad nije posjetila rodine web stranice.

Meni to jednostavno izgleda kao preveliki rizik.
Ne samo za ovu akciju, nego općenito  :Undecided: 

Ali opet, velike ste, valjda znate što činite  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Nećeš mi moguće vjerovati kad ti ovo kažem.. no porodi kod kuće su se planski odvijali u Hrvatskoj i prije Rode i također prije spoznaje većine nas ovdje. Ženama je prekipilo da ih se tretira kako ih se tretira. Ja sam nekad mislila da smo mi predvodnici toga, o kako sam se iznenadila kad sam uvidjela da postoji jedan cijeli svijet o kojem ja ništa nisam znala.

Udruga kao takva niti propagira ženama da rode kod kuće u ovim uvjetima, niti ikoga nagovara na to u ovim uvjetima. Možda ti to ne vjeruješ, no i ja sama sam puno puta rekla da ja ženama ne bih preporučila da rode doma u ovim uvjetima, ali da isto tako ne mogu osuđivati one koje se odluče jer ih mogu razumjeti.

Udruga uvelike dopušta teme o kućnim porodima, priče o porodima kod kuće jer to je nešto što će se dogoditi u Hr, bila Roda uključena u to ili ne. Kod žena se počela stvarati kritična masa koja hoće bolje i više za sebe i svoje dijete. Udruzi ne pada na pamet osuđivati te žene koje se odlučuju na porode kod kuće, i sama udruga želi omogućiti svim ženama porod kod kuće ili u ambulanti kao jednu jednakovrijednu opciju.

A to kako će se Udruga percipirati, valjda smo spremni preživjeti to breme i nositi se s njim jer nismo spremni zažmiriti na trenutnu situaciju u Hr i u kakvim uvjetima žene rađaju da bi rodile dostojanstveno.

Tako da se ne morate brinuti za Udrugu, brinemo se mi  :Smile:

----------


## piplica

> slazem se da ima nekad iritantan stil, al ovaj post je sasvim ok. 
> 
> za razliku od tvog. jer ako nemas volje raspravljat se, nemoj se raspravljat. i ovo je ti raspravljanje, koje se zove argumentum ad hominem.


Meni je taj konkretan post baš zasmetao,
jer mi je zazvučao kao"shit happens anywhere, so what", a to mi obzirom na tematiku nije primjereno.
I ne, nije isto da li je došlo do smrti novorođenčeta u operacijskoj sali, gdje su učinili sve da mu spase život
i u nečijem dnevnom boravku gdje asistencija nije stigla na vrijeme.

Žao mi je ako misliš da nisam u ovoj cijeloj raspravi dala niti jedan valjani argument.

----------


## VedranaV

Nekome tko smatra da je loš ishod isključivo rezultat toga _što nije učinio dovoljno_ je teško izaći iz te paradigme i pojmiti da upravo taj i takav pristup može biti _uzrokom_ lošeg ishoda. 

Upravo to je problem s rutinskom medikalizacijom poroda, prečesto se kao rezultat dobiju istraumatizirane žene i djeca, zbog straha da se ne dogodi zlo. Pa se napravi zlo.

----------


## Svimbalo

Da li da nas vraćam na početak, nakon ovog krasnog pomirenja uz zvuke nježne glazbe u pozadini? 
Sve mi je žao, ali moram reagirati na ovo 


> Udruga kao takva niti propagira ženama da rode kod kuće u ovim uvjetima, niti ikoga nagovara na to u ovim uvjetima.


Ili je OPET argument da forumašica-članica Udruge, kad posta na priči o kućnom porodu, to ne čini u ime Udruge? 
Molila bih da mi se to objasni, ukoliko postoji volja  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

Čuj, Pčelice, bude li ikad nešto više pkk-ova kod nas, bilo bi nerealno očekivati da ne bude nikad tragičnih ishoda. 
Svatko tko o tome razmišlja mora sam za sebe odlučiti što mu je veći rizik, bolnica ili pkk.
E, bilo bi stvarno super kad bi se žena u takvoj situaciji mogla posavjetovati s nekim stručnjakom.

Piplice - shit happens, to je činjenica. Mislim da imamo različit pogled na to. Meni ne bi bilo lakše da mi je dijete umrlo bilo gdje. Ali potraži teme gdje žene govore kako im je umrlo dijete na porodu u bolnici jer tamo _nisu_ učinili sve da mu spase život, nego su ženu ostavili u položaju idealnom za komplikacije i rekli joj "imate nizak prag tolerancije boli, nećete vi još dugo..."

Ovo zapravo nije rasprava koju bih htjela čitati. I to se odnosi na obe strane.

Naslov teme je: opasnosti poroda kod kuće. Mene to zanima. Recite koje su opasnosti, recite kako ih lakše predvidjeti, kako ih spriječiti, koje su situacije kad pkk nije sigurna opcija. Uopće mislim da nije poanta dokazivati kako je pkk opasan i rizičan kad se on _događa_, žene tako _rađaju_. Zanima me kako prepoznati rizike i opasnosti. Kako izabrati dobru i pouzdanu babicu (ah, da, to je nelegalno pa o tome treba šutjeti - kakav apsurd).

----------


## AdioMare

svimbi, mislim da cijepaš dlaku.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma i ja mislim, ali ne mogu prihvatiti da je točno ovo što sam citirala iz anchienog posta.
Ali, lijepo sam zamolila da mi se pojasni _ukoliko postoji volja_.
Ako ne, nikom ništa.

----------


## pomikaki

i ja mislim da si zapravo OT... ali podržavam tvoje forumaško pravo da otvoriš drugu temu

----------


## AdioMare

ovo:



> Udruga kao takva niti propagira ženama da rode kod kuće u ovim uvjetima, niti ikoga nagovara na to u ovim uvjetima.


uopće nije u kontradikciji s ovim:



> Udruzi ne pada na pamet *osuđivati* te žene koje se odlučuju na porode kod kuće, i sama udruga *želi omogućiti* svim ženama porod kod kuće ili u ambulanti kao jednu jednakovrijednu opciju.


a koliko vidim, upravo je to anchie rekla.

ako nekoga ne osuđuješ i želiš mu omogućiti, tu poticanje može iščitati samo onaj tko to tako želi  :Undecided:

----------


## anchie76

Da dobro žene zbore, Svimbi ako se brineš za udrugu i to što ona propagira ili ne, *onda neka to bude na drugoj temi*, ili samo pročitaj neke od mnogih već postojeći na kojima smo naširoko i nadugačko o tome raspravljali. *Nema potrebe da na ovoj idemo u off topic.*




> Naslov teme je: opasnosti poroda kod kuće. Mene to zanima. Recite koje su opasnosti, recite kako ih lakše predvidjeti, kako ih spriječiti, koje su situacije kad pkk nije sigurna opcija. Uopće mislim da nije poanta dokazivati kako je pkk opasan i rizičan kad se on _događa_, žene tako _rađaju_. Zanima me kako prepoznati rizike i opasnosti. Kako izabrati dobru i pouzdanu babicu (ah, da, to je nelegalno pa o tome treba šutjeti - kakav apsurd).


U jednom trenu je tema krenula tako.. Vedrana i još neke cure su baš zanimljivo pisale o tome.

Recimo jedna stvar koju bih ja spomenula je da ako žena iole osjeća strah od poroda kod kuće a htjela bi roditi kod kuće, onda bi ipak trebala razmisliti o svojoj odluci. Mjesto poroda ne bi trebalo biti dio trenda niti zato što to drugi rade - nikako. Žena se mora osjećati sigurno i zaštićeno tamo gdje rađa, to joj osigurava siguran porod. Ako to nedostaje, preveliki je rizik bez obzira na lokaciju.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja, moram priznati, ne znam na koji sam način uočena kao offtopic, jer je i to jedna od opasnosti PKK, ako, kao što i sama kažeš, postoji mogućnost da se neke žene odluče za PKK jer je u trendu. 


> Mjesto poroda ne bi trebalo biti dio trenda niti zato što to drugi rade - nikako.


Mislim da je Rodin forum svakako mjesto koje je u trendu među trudnicama, zar ne?

----------


## seni

> Da li da nas vraćam na početak, nakon ovog krasnog pomirenja uz zvuke nježne glazbe u pozadini? 
> Sve mi je žao, ali moram reagirati na ovo 
> 
> Ili je OPET argument da forumašica-članica Udruge, kad posta na priči o kućnom porodu, to ne čini u ime Udruge? 
> Molila bih da mi se to objasni, ukoliko postoji volja


pa mislim, da kad posta na prici o kp, da posta kao osoba koja cestita/ raduje se/ i sl.
roda na srecu nije partijski komitet, pa da svi moraju po partijskoj liniji ciniti/govoriti ovo ili ono.

----------


## VedranaV

Svimbalo, ne znam je li digresija, ali kako to da imaš Odenta u avataru?

----------


## Svimbalo

> Svimbalo, ne znam je li digresija, ali kako to da imaš Odenta u avataru?


Svidjela mi se slika  :Wink:  .
I kad ga pogledam, sjetim se da sam si zadala pročitati ga, s obzirom na to da je često citiran i prihvaćen kao autoritet.

----------


## seni

> Ja, moram priznati, ne znam na koji sam način uočena kao offtopic, jer je i to jedna od opasnosti PKK, ako, kao što i sama kažeš, postoji mogućnost da se neke žene odluče za PKK jer je u trendu.


bez obzira sto sumnjam da bi se to moglo dogoditi, porod je ipak malo drukcija stvar od kupnje cipela,
pitam se: sto ce se strasno dogoditi ako se netko odluci na kucni porod iz razloga koji meni /tebi / nama nisu plauzibilni?

----------


## Svimbalo

To pitaj anchie, ne mene.

----------


## VedranaV

Da pitam anchie kako to da ti imaš odenta u avataru?

----------


## VedranaV

ah pardon, nisam vidjela postove iznad

----------


## seni

to ide mene.

----------


## Joe

ode rasprava u kupus...

i mene bi zanimalo da se objektivno izlože opasnosti poroda kod kuće, kao smjernice za nekoga tko razmatra tu opciju.

----------


## AdioMare

:Shock:  
ajme svimbalo!

----------


## Anamorci

> Svimbalo, ne znam je li digresija, ali kako to da imaš Odenta u avataru?


Cekajte malo, to je Odent?!

A ja sam mislila da je to onaj glumac iz Života na sjeveru, znate onaj koji ima restoran i fura sa Shelly... 

Jos hocu pitati Svimbalo otkud on tu... Pih, neuke mene.

----------


## Svimbalo

> Da pitam anchie kako to da ti imaš odenta u avataru?


Ne, odgovarala sam seni, tebi sam već odgovorila.  :Smile: 
A i koristim priliku da nadopunim odgovor (za seni): Ako i sama anchie misli da je odabir mjesta poroda nešto što ne bi smjelo biti stvar trenda, nego nekih drugih razloga (vjerojatno onih o kojima je pisala Felix), onda mislim da je realna mogućnost da se neka odluči na to iz krivog razloga, pa da zato nedajbože pođe po zlu.

----------


## Anamorci

> ode rasprava u kupus...
> 
> i mene bi zanimalo da se objektivno izlože opasnosti poroda kod kuće, kao smjernice za nekoga tko razmatra tu opciju.


Nema ni jedne, kaj ti je.

----------


## Svimbalo

Sad vidim da sam šokirala, ispričavam se ako sam zvučala bezobrazno, pisala sam u brzini jer istodobno nešto drugo radim.
Dakle, nisam htjela biti bezobrazna.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Naslov teme je: opasnosti poroda kod kuće. Mene to zanima. Recite koje su opasnosti, recite kako ih lakše predvidjeti, kako ih spriječiti, koje su situacije kad pkk nije sigurna opcija.


P na primjer ovo (slučajno sam naletila)
""Stopa smrtnosti od mjesta nesreće do ulaska pacijenta u bolnicu je visokih 13,95 posto, što je gotovo četiri puta više od smrtnosti u EU. Znači da Englez koji dođe u Zagreb i doživi nesreću ima četiri puta manje šanse da preživi nego doma. *Posljedica je to loše organizacije i manjka timova. To je kao u Gani koja nema hitnu*", usporedio je dr. Korolija Marinić a prenio _Večernji list_."
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n1

Iako, moram priznati da ja imam sasvim suprotno iskustvo s hitnom (ne u Zg nego tu kod nas). Kad se jedna curica u našem mjestu ozlijedila hitna je stigla za manje od 10 minuta, što je skoro nevjerojatno jer smo od grada udaljeni nekih 10-tak km, a još je bilo ljeto (ne špica, ali predsezona). Ali više sam i sama sebi dosadna sa svojim paralelnim svemirom u kojem zdravstvo sasvim solidno funkcionira.

Dakle, spominje se manjak timova. Po meni bi neki logični slijed bio sređivanje siutacije u bolnicama, a tek zatim omogućavanje pkk. Dakle, ne samo unapređivanje rodilišta, nego u ovom slučaju i logistike za pkk.
Ali kako omogućiti dobru logistiku za pkk kad je stanje s hitnom medicinskom pomoći ovako loše?

Forsiranje pkk, jer žene to žele sad i odmah, mi je zato skroz pogrešno, preskaču se neki važni koraci.
Ali ni prvo ni zadnje što se kod nas radi obrnutim redosljedom  :Undecided:

----------


## Anamorci

> Cekajte malo, to je Odent?!
> 
> A ja sam mislila da je to onaj glumac iz Života na sjeveru, znate onaj koji ima restoran i fura sa Shelly... 
> 
> Jos hocu pitati Svimbalo otkud on tu... Pih, neuke mene.


http://www.theatermania.com/broadway...osa_15316.html

Pa jel nije pljunuti?

----------


## n.grace

Meni više liči na Marka Harmona kroz još kojih desetak godina XD

----------


## Svimbalo

I još jednom (zaista mi je stalo da me se shvati ozbiljno, a ne kao provokatora): ako netko, kao što je spomenula anchie (dakle, niti ovo pozivanje na nju nije provokacija, nego je i ona sama to spomenula, kao dio "vaših") odluči roditi doma jer tako rade Rode, a zapravo ga je strah/neinformiran je/nešto, onda je u tom e slučaju važno napomenuti da srčeka na pričama o KPP svakako povezujemo s Udrugom. 
Nadam se da sam se uspjela izraziti jasno.

----------


## anchie76

> A i koristim priliku da nadopunim odgovor (za seni): Ako i sama anchie misli da je odabir mjesta poroda nešto što ne bi smjelo biti stvar trenda, nego nekih drugih razloga (vjerojatno onih o kojima je pisala Felix), onda mislim da je realna mogućnost da se neka odluči na to iz krivog razloga, pa da zato nedajbože pođe po zlu.


I šta da ja i mi svi radimo s tim ako će netko nešto odlučiti iz krivih razloga?  Moje mišljenje je za puno stvari (ne samo porod) da se treba educirati, da treba znati  i da treba preuzeti odgovornost svatko za svoje postupke i to je to.  Među ostalim, zato i postoji ovaj forum da ukaže na važnost toga.

----------


## n.grace

> I još jednom (zaista mi je stalo da me se shvati ozbiljno, a ne kao provokatora): ako netko, kao što je spomenula anchie (dakle, niti ovo pozivanje na nju nije provokacija, nego je i ona sama to spomenula, kao dio "vaših") odluči roditi doma jer tako rade Rode, a zapravo ga je strah/neinformiran je/nešto, onda je u tom e slučaju važno napomenuti da srčeka na pričama o KPP svakako povezujemo s Udrugom. 
> Nadam se da sam se uspjela izraziti jasno.


Slažem se.

----------


## Anamorci

> Meni više liči na Marka Harmona kroz još kojih desetak godina XD


Morala sma proguglati da vidim tko je to.
Ne, ne, moj je bolji. Holling se zvao u seriji.

----------


## VedranaV

> Svidjela mi se slika  .
> I kad ga pogledam, sjetim se da sam si zadala pročitati ga, s obzirom na to da je često citiran i prihvaćen kao autoritet.


Preporučam "Ljubav očima znanosti" za početak, sjajna je.

----------


## n.grace

> Morala sma proguglati da vidim tko je to.
> Ne, ne, moj je bolji. Holling se zvao u seriji.


Holling je zakon... a i Shelly je rodila kod kuće, nema rodilišta u Cicelyu...  :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

VedranaV, hvala na preporuci  :Smile: .

A vas dvije ste za LOL

----------


## anchie76

> Nema ni jedne, kaj ti je.


Zbog čega ovakvi postovi? 

Da ste detaljno čitale ovu temu vidjele biste da se već puno stranica ranije raspravljalo o realnim opasnostima poroda kod kuće i sprečavanju istih. Stoga je teško gledati takve postove kroz pozitivnu prizmu a ne kroz "provokaciju", jer da ste čitale i stvarno to radile sa zanimanjem uvidjele bi da je bilo priče o tome i ne bi ste se sprdale s tim.

Molim sve koje nemaju živaca za ovu temu da je ignoriraju. A svi koji žele ostati na temi da se maksimalno trude uvažavati tuđe stavove i drugačije mišljenje i da rasprava i dalje bude konstruktivna i edukativna za sve, bez ironije, podsmjehivanja i sličnog. To nije nikom ugodno niti će pridonijeti kvaliteti rasprave.

----------


## n.grace

cvijeta73 je komentirala, ja nastavljam i pitam - zbog čega se u tekstu o porodu kod kuće ističu samo prednosti takvog poroda, a u nastavku stoji podnaslov "drugi rizici bolničkog poroda" sa svim nepoželjnim varijantama istog? I, u tom tekstu, nigdje ne piše koji su nedostaci i/ili opasnosti poroda kod kuće?
Ako mi netko može odgovoriti na ovo pitanje, bit ću vrlo zahvalna.

----------


## Tsumami

http://www.znanost.com/clanak/planir...-novorodencadi

Nažalost, ne piše koje su najčešće komplikacije.

Činjenično stanje jest takvo da od kad se porođaj preselio u bolnice i kontrolirano okruženje, neonatalni mortalitet uglavnom _konstantno_ pada. I bolnički neonatalni mortalitet je svakako manji od kućnog. Nije reprezentativni uzorak, no svakako jasno ocrtava sliku: kod moje bake od 11 neasistiranih kućnih poroda, 2 su završila tragično, a to je 18%. Koliko mi je poznato, u RH je danas neonatalni mortalitet negdje oko 4%, a broj kućnih poroda je zanemariv, dakle skoro svi su bolnički. Eto, toliko o suhoj statistici.

Iako bih ja radije rodila doma, u intimi i komociji, ali ne usudim se, upravo zbog gornjih razloga.

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV, hvala na preporuci .
> 
> A vas dvije ste za LOL


Molim. 

Vezano uz zamišljene žene koje će se odlučiti na porod kod kuće jer su tako rekle Rode (?), unatoč tome što anchie smatra da to ne bi trebala biti stvar trenda, mene zanima koje je tvoje uvjerenje u vezi njihovih intelektualnih sposobnosti? Čini mi se da nemaš baš puno povjerenja u takve žene, tj. da se one baš ne znaju same brinuti o sebi i svojoj djeci, ne znam jesam li u krivu. 

Ako je tako, tj. ako funkcioniraju tako da ih se uvijek treba voditi za ručicu i paziti na njih umjesto njih samih, onda je vjerojatno sreća što će u njihovoj zamišljenoj okolini postojati i neka razborita muška osoba (kao npr. otac djeteta). Netko tko će ih uvjeriti kako je loše slijediti takav trend i kako je jedino razborito roditi u rodilištu jer je jedino tamo porod siguran, s obzirom da tamo rade ljudi koji su se školovali 6 i više godina na visokim školama i koji će napraviti sve da spase i njih i njihove bebe ako će trebati.

Ne slijedi li takav zaključak iz takve premise?

----------


## miniminia

Temu pratim od početka, kao nekakav super tekst, blog, sve u svemu nešto meni osobno zanimljivo, jer sam podvojenog mišljenja o temi PKK. Vjerojatno , kao i većina, možda stoga i nemam srca, duše, volje, muda, pisati o tome...jer nemam određeni stav...jer mi je previše minusa i s jedne i druge strane...

S jedne strane me intrigira pomiso rađanja u ljepoti mog doma, s druge strane mislim da to nije pametno, smisleno... Zato ste mi drage vi koje tako žučno branite svoje stavove...Pa makar do dovelo i do kešenja zubi  :Smile: 

Ovo svoje nejačadi sam rodila  u rodilištu, po svemu sam ih mogla roditi kod kuće... NEkoliko sam puta potpisivala da odlazim kući na svoju odgovornost, htjeli su me bezraložno ostaviti ...Ali da sad opet rađam, vjerojanto bih otišla u bolnicu...Jer su mi rizici kod kuće ipak veći (mislim da nisam fatalist, pesimist, ali onih 0,1 posto da sve krene po zlu, mi nagriza prelijepu toplu sliku PKK)

----------


## Svimbalo

Uh, Vedrana. Da, mislim da su žene koje bi se odlučle na PKK zato jer tako kažu Rode (bez upitnika) u najmanju ruku... smanjene inteligencije. Ako ih pokreće taj motiv.
Nemam niti osobito dobro mišljenje o onima koje to čine, navodeći kao svoj razlog, intimu doma bez suvišnih pitanja liječničkog osoblja, intenzivnog svjetla, itd itd, a da pritom sigurnost djeteta stave na zadnje mjesto.
Ali me Felix uvjerava (kao trajni glagol, još nisam sasvim uvjerena) da to NISU motivi većine koja se odlučuje na PKK, nego da je ipak riječ o informiranim ženama koje zaista vjeruju da je porod kod kuće sigurniji i za dijete i za njih.

----------


## Anamorci

> Zbog čega ovakvi postovi? 
> 
> Da ste detaljno čitale ovu temu vidjele biste da se već puno stranica ranije raspravljalo o realnim opasnostima poroda kod kuće i sprečavanju istih. Stoga je teško gledati takve postove kroz pozitivnu prizmu a ne kroz "provokaciju", jer da ste čitale i stvarno to radile sa zanimanjem uvidjele bi da je bilo priče o tome i ne bi ste se sprdale s tim.
> 
> Molim sve koje nemaju živaca za ovu temu da je ignoriraju. A svi koji žele ostati na temi da se maksimalno trude uvažavati tuđe stavove i drugačije mišljenje i da rasprava i dalje bude konstruktivna i edukativna za sve, bez ironije, podsmjehivanja i sličnog. To nije nikom ugodno niti će pridonijeti kvaliteti rasprave.


Nakon svojih mićih 249 postova u kojima pazim kako cu se izraziti čak i na temi "Sniženja, popusti", da u izražavanju svojih stavova nekoga ne povrijedim, a kamoli na ovako delikatnoj temi koju pratim i sudjelujem od prvog komentara, zadnje 2 stranice su se naredali neki postovi koji nisu bili na mjestu, koje ne zelim citirati niti navoditi tko ih je napisao, samo zato da ne podižem tenzije, ali koji su mi stvarno digli tlak.

I eto, moja pomirljiva priroda, kao i tvoja nekoliko stranica ranije kad je o nekakvom osiguranju bilo riječ, pokleknula je pred zajedljivim komentarom. 

A sad ostaje za raspravu je li taj moj komentar zaslužio "oni koje nek ovo ne zanima nek se udalje". Razmislit ću i o tome.

----------


## anchie76

> Nemam niti osobito dobro mišljenje o onima koje to čine, navodeći kao svoj razlog, intimu doma bez suvišnih pitanja liječničkog osoblja, intenzivnog svjetla, itd itd, a da pritom sigurnost djeteta stave na zadnje mjesto.


Ali ovo je tvoje mišljenje.  Ti misliš da njima sigurnost vlastitog djeteta nije bitna.  Njihovo sigurno nije, one se odlučuju na to baš zato što imaju veće šanse za sigurnošću nego kod nas u bolnicama.

I dokle god jedna strana misli ovako druga onako, teško će tu doći do neke zajedničke spoznaje.

Uvelike bi pomoglo kada bi svi znali dosta toga o fiziološkom porodu, što on je, vjerujem da bi tada drugačije gledali na porode kod kuće i razumjeli zbog čega se te žene odlučuju na njega.

----------


## n.grace

> Uvelike bi pomoglo kada bi svi znali dosta toga o fiziološkom porodu, što on je, vjerujem da bi tada drugačije gledali na porode kod kuće i razumjeli zbog čega se te žene odlučuju na njega.


Kada bi svi znali što je fiziološki porod, što on je? Ne razumijem.

----------


## AdioMare

i ja sam mišljenja da uvjerenje (o sigurnijoj opciji poroda) ima nikakvu težinu u odnosu na znanje i informiranost.
jedino što vjerujem je da se ovdje iz te pozicije priča, drugo bi sve bilo neozbiljno i osude vrijedno

kao što se nekada predlagalo uzmite juula i pročitajte, danas mislim da smo kod toga došli s odentom  :Laughing: 
i ja to svakako imam namjeru napraviti
iako nemam namjeru roditi ni vamo i tamo

----------


## sirius

> i ja sam mišljenja da uvjerenje (o sigurnijoj opciji poroda) ima nikakvu težinu u odnosu na znanje i informiranost.
> jedino što vjerujem je da se ovdje iz te pozicije priča, drugo bi sve bilo neozbiljno i osude vrijedno
> 
> kao što se nekada predlagalo uzmite juula i pročitajte, danas mislim da smo kod toga došli s odentom 
> i ja to svakako imam namjeru napraviti
> iako nemam namjeru roditi ni vamo i tamo


oćeš da ti ga posudim?

----------


## AdioMare

> oćeš da ti ga posudim?


oh, pa hvala ti, zašto ne?  :Smile: 
ako želiš, mogu prije provjeriti koliko je dostupan u mojoj knjižnici, pa ako nije baš, da ti se onda javim?

----------


## anchie76

> kao što se nekada predlagalo uzmite juula i pročitajte, danas mislim da smo kod toga došli s odentom 
> i ja to svakako imam namjeru napraviti
> iako nemam namjeru roditi ni vamo i tamo


Mudro zbori Adio  :Laughing:

----------


## VedranaV

> Uh, Vedrana. Da, mislim da su žene koje bi se odlučle na PKK zato jer tako kažu Rode (bez upitnika) u najmanju ruku... smanjene inteligencije. Ako ih pokreće taj motiv.
> Nemam niti osobito dobro mišljenje o onima koje to čine, navodeći kao svoj razlog, intimu doma bez suvišnih pitanja liječničkog osoblja, intenzivnog svjetla, itd itd, a da pritom sigurnost djeteta stave na zadnje mjesto.
> Ali me Felix uvjerava (kao trajni glagol, još nisam sasvim uvjerena) da to NISU motivi većine koja se odlučuje na PKK, nego da je ipak riječ o informiranim ženama koje zaista vjeruju da je porod kod kuće sigurniji i za dijete i za njih.


OK, mislim da je tu naša osnovna razlika. Ja osobno ne poznajem neku takvu ženu i sklona sam vjerovati da će, ako postoji, puno prije vjerovati svom liječniku kao neprikosnovenom autoritetu, nego meni, tamo nekoj nepoznatoj s nekog foruma. A i kad bih znala neku takvu, ne bih u svoje postove stavljala posebne napomene za nju, nekako mislim da ako je izložena životu van foruma sa svim pravima i obvezama, ja je ne trebam posebno štediti.

Samo sad ne znam koja nam je osnovna sličnost, osim da nas obje interesira sigurnost poroda :/.

----------


## Felix

> Nema ni jedne, kaj ti je.


naravno da ima opasnosti. uvijek ih ima. i doma i u rodilistu i bilo gdje, jer zivot sam nije bez opasnosti i rizika. to uopce nije u pitanju.

upravo zbog ovakvih postova sam odavno izgubila volju pisati o negativnim stranama. odnosno opcenito dublje ulaziti u temu. cemu? tko ce to procitati?  :Undecided:  prije puno, puno stranica je cvijeta bila izvukla neke opasnosti poroda kod kuce - pa sam joj odgovorila, detaljno, za svaku inacicu opasnosti. nitko nije komentirao moj post, rasprava i prepucavanje se samo nastavilo dalje, a kad je netko par stranica kasnije ponovno pitao nesto na sto sam vec detaljno odgovorila, stvarno me prosla volja.

iako moram priznati da je ova rasprava sad puno konstruktivnija i smislenije od rasprava koje su se vodile prije par godina.

----------


## cvijeta73

mene recimo nervira što imam osjećaj (subjektivni) da nas fakat ponekad pravite ludima.
ne bi mi to, nismo mi, neće žene itd
ja mislim da je, bez obzira na forumske rasprave, uređivačka politika portala, kad je riječ o porodima, prilično radikalna.
s jedne strane postoji zastrašivanje, s druge strane - idila. mislim da ćemo se oko toga složiti. već takav pristup u meni budi skepsu. ok, to sam ja. 
kao drugo - statistika.
ona je prilično manjkava. imamo onu farmu, imamo nizozemsku  gdje je statistika loša, ali tu su obrazloženja, oko kojih se opet nailazi na podvojena mišljenja.

dakle, ovaj topik je trebao biti  o opasnostima poroda kod kuće. a bogamu valjda postoje opasnosti poroda kod kuće.
ajmo se malo vratiti na početak, ajmo vidjeti tu silnu konstruktivnost.
prvo mamita - niko ne zna što bi bilo da su se djeca rodila u bolnici.
ali - nisu. rodila su se kod kuće.
tko zna što bi bilo s bolničkim tragedijama da su žene rađale doma?da nije bilo dripa i prokidanja vodenjaka, ne bi bilo carskog? da ne spominjemo stalno baš tragedije. tko to može znati?
onda krumpirić. blog žene koja dobro zarađuje. 
onda felix, s napomenama za što se roda zalaže.
ni riječi o opasnostima poroda kod kuće.
dalje mi se neda čitati.
pa razmislite malo o ovome.  :Undecided: 

oću reći, porod kod kuće je opcija koja će vjerojatno ženama i biti dozvoljena. sa svim svojim prednostima i manama.

----------


## anchie76

Pa daj potraži malo cvijeta, vedranav pisala.. je doduše naporno tražiti na 21 stranici, al nije nemoguće i nije u redu da te cure moraju sad ponovo samo zato što nije na zadnjoj stranici.

----------


## Felix

cvijeta, vec sam ti odgovorila u postu iznad. zar ti je promaknulo da sam ti bila odgovorila? nisi bila odgovorila na moj post. pa me prosla volja.

evo, kad pokupim dijete iz vrtica pokusat cu napisati malo vise o opasnostima, bar iz svoje perspektive.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa daj potraži malo cvijeta, vedranav pisala.. je doduše naporno tražiti na 21 stranici, al nije nemoguće i nije u redu da te cure moraju sad ponovo samo zato što nije na zadnjoj stranici.


ma čitala sam, nije poanta u tome. nije mi promaknulo i ne trebaju ponavljati. stvar je u tome da je naporno tražiti na 21 stranici nešto što bi trebalo biti on topik. zar ne? to je ono što sam htjela reći u ovom zadnjem postu.

felix, evo - napiši tekst za portal  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Pa jesmo mi krivi što tema uporno skreće na udrugu i njen rad ili nerad, umjesto da se bude on topic? Ja mogu svašta, al brate mili nisam svemoguća  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> ma čitala sam, nije poanta u tome. nije mi promaknulo i ne trebaju ponavljati. stvar je u tome da je naporno tražiti na 21 stranici nešto što bi trebalo biti on topik. zar ne? to je ono što sam htjela reći u ovom zadnjem postu.


Pa imaš pravo. Recimo da neka trudnica razmišlja o pkk i hoće ovo pročitati da odvagne za i protiv, morala bi čitati 20 stranica kako se Svimbi i Mara pitaju koliko bi roda trebala i na koji način promovirati pkk.
A to nije ono što toj ženi treba.
Tako da bih ja jako rado da se ova tema lijepo splita pa da na njoj stoje opasnosti pkk, a na drugoj neka bude pitanje rodinog promoviranja pkk-a i za to vezane dileme. (Što se mene osobno tiče, ako je to previše posla, može se sve suvišno i brisati, samo da ne bi ispalo da je bilo cenzure)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

E pomikaki, ili da mora čitati o mogućnosti legalizacije rada na crno au babice u hr  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tebi stvarno nije jasno?
Ženi kojoj bi ove stranice trebale pomoći da odluči o opciji poroda bi to trebalo biti omogućeno objektivnijim tekstovima na portalu, a ne iščitavanjem topica na kojima se prepucavaju dvije strane.

----------


## anchie76

Ali koje ona opcije ima trenutno? Porod doma sigurno nema kao realnu opciju.. O čemu mi pričamo?

----------


## Beti3

Na kraju svih ovih prepirki, koje sam marljivo pročitala, htjela bih vam postaviti pitanje.

Možete li zamisliti ( samo zamisliti, jer nas je na sreću malo koje ne moraju zamišljati) da vam dijete umre na porodu? Zdravo, donešeno dijete. Zbog komplikacije koja je moguća, ali gotovo zanemariva statistički. I da se to dogodi doma, a ne u bolnici.

Ne znam tko bi mogao preživjeti tu grižnju savjesti. Ovako možete dio krivice svaliti na doktore i babice i malo si olakšati. A traje i traje godinama pitanje: što sam krivo učinila? I da znate kako je silno teško izaći iz samooptuživanja! I postanete drugačiji čovjek.

I ovo je odgovor na pitanje koje su opasnosti poroda kod kuće. Opasnost koju ne možete zanemariti: ODGOVORNOST za tuđi život.

----------


## Svimbalo

Beti  :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Betty, i od mene  :Love: 
Potpuno se slažem s tobom... valjda je to jedan od razloga zašto ja nikad ne bi izabrala pkk kao opciju za sebe i svoje dijete.
Ali evo, očito postoje žene koje misle da su doma sigurnije nego u bolnici i sprmene su za potpuno preuzimanje odgovornosti, pa bi bilo lijepo da se za njih omogući pkk, naravno - uz besprijekornu logistiku.

----------


## Tashunica

beti   :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Uvelike bi pomoglo kada bi svi znali dosta toga o fiziološkom porodu, što on je, vjerujem da bi tada drugačije gledali na porode kod kuće i razumjeli zbog čega se te žene odlučuju na njega.



Pa evo, drago mi je da si to spomenula jer znam ponešto o fiziologiji. Doduše, možda najmanje o fiziologiji ljudske vrste, ali poslužit će i ovo moje poprilično općenito i površno znanje.

Stalno se naglašava da je porod prirodni proces, barata se terminima adrenalin vs. oksitocin kao da se ne radi o složenim hormnonalnim procesima nego o dvije pipe koje ne mogu istovremeno točiti hormone, spominje se fiziološki porod itd.

Ali nigdje do sada nisam pročitala da se pisalo o konstrukciji ženske zdjelice, koja koja je kod ljudi posve drugačije nego kod ostalih primata. 
Zašto? Jer od oko 250 vrsta reda Primates samo jedna hoda na dvije noge - čovjek.

Ženska zdjelica klasičan je primjer evolucijskog kompromisa jer njezina konstrukcija mora zadovoljiti dvije potrebe, hod na dvije noge i prolaz bebe.

Mladunče drugih primata jednostavno i brzo prolazi kroz majčinu zdjelicu i izlazi iz nje u ravnom hicu, s licem prema gore tako da ga majka može sprijeda izvući i odmah prinijeti grudima. Kod njih je ovalni porođajni kanal orjentiran u istom smjeru od početka do kraja.

Kod ljudi je porođajni kanal spljošten u jednom smjeru, a onda mijenja orjentaciju za 90 stupnjeva tako da je spljošten u drugom smjeru. Da bi beba mogla proći kroz takav porođajni kanal, njena glava i ramena moraju pratiti njegov oblik. Upravo zato možemo reći da je prolazak kroz porođajni kanal vjerojatno najsloženiji gimnastički manevar u životu čovjeka. 
Dakle, ljudska beba se tijekom poroda mora dva puta okrenuti kako bi prošla porođajni kanal. Na kraju poroda, dijete iz porođajnog kanala izlazi sa stražnjim dijelom glave okrenutim prema preponskim kostima, licem na suprotnu stranu od majčina. Upravo zbog toga je majci teško pridržavati i voditi dijete dok izlazi, a da mu pri tom ne ozlijedi kralješnicu pa žene pri porodu uglavnom trebaju pomoć.

Uspravno držanje potaklo je niz anatomskih preinaka u građi ljudskog tijela. Biomehanika uspravnog hoda jako se razlkikuje od četveronožnog kretanja pa su se ljudske kosti morale drastično promijeniti. Između ostalog i kosti zdjelice - ona se iz izdužene tanke zdjelice morala preoblikovati u široku i plosnatu zdjalicu, koja težinu trupa prenosi na noge. To je poboljšalo stabilnost tijela i povećalo učinkovitost dvonožnog hoda, ali je znatno suzilo porođajni kanal.

Da zaključim ovaj ogromni post (sorry  :Embarassed:  )
Porod jest prirodan proces, ali je dvonožno kretanje iznimka i tipično je za samo jednu vrstu primata – čovjeka. A cijena našeg uspravljanja (i ne samo toga, nisam ovdje spominjala rast glave kao posljedicu rasta mozga, široka i tvrda ramena kao prilagodbu za branje plodova s visećih grana itd.) je – težak i opasan porod.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Tako da bih ja jako rado da se ova tema lijepo splita )


samo da još kažeš od kud da se splita, kad je od početka krenulo off topik. mam nakon ifinog uvodnog posta i pokušaja beti i peterlin.
evo, podsjetnik na prvu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/59738-O...roda-kod-kuće
anchie i felix su odmah blog ocijenile nevjerodostojnim jer se radi o ginekologici, itd itd, bilo je malo pošalica na račun stare teme, i tako.
tema udruge i njenog rada se pojavila tek puno poslije.  :Undecided:

----------


## cvijeta73

pčelice, istovremeno smo pisale. zanimljivo. zanimljiv bi bio i podatak koliko je smrtnost mladunčadi ostalih sisavaca na porodu, okotu, kako već. ima li koja veterinarka?  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Pčelice, super mi je tvoj post. 
I ja ću se dodatno educirati na ovu temu.

----------


## blackberry

eto...baš mi je ovo sve zanimljivo...pratim vas ja...ali nešto mi vremena nedostaje za rasprave...nažalost....

ja nisam veterinarka...ali sam bila babica svim svojim mačkama...a imam ih podosta...
i što mi je zanimljivo...gotovo svaka je imala jednostavan i brz okot...
osim jedne...izlegla 3...jedva...prvi išao na zadak...gotovo sat vremena ga je kotila...što je jako dugo za macu...po mom iskustvu...druga dva tik tak...glavica...
i onda...blokada...nikud...nema pomaka 2 sata...a vidim u trudovima je...to mi je bio prvi okot..zato sam i čekala tako dugo...babica puna neznanja...
i trk usred noći veterinaru...hitni carski...macu je spasio...a preostala dva mačića nije....mislim da je moje odugovlačenje nažalost bilo presudno...
i rekao mi je da nisam došla na carski, umrla bi i maca....
eto, svagdje se zavuče taj rizik...

oprostite na ovoj pričici...ali i životinjama se zalomi težak porod...

Beti...ja suosjećam s tobom skroz na skroz...to sam već par puta i rekla...ali ta ista odgovornost koju ti spominješ je misao vodilja i kod pkk...samo je kut promatranja drukčiji.

----------


## mikka

zanimljivi su mi ovi podaci od pcelice mare, ali ne mogu da ne razmislim koliko na zemlji ima ljudi, a koliko drugih vrsta. mi smo najbrojniji stanovnici zemlje, a bili smo to i prije nego se porod preselio u bolnice, vjerojatno i prije pojave opstetricije. tako da ne bih zakljucila da je priroda ljudski porod uredila kao tako riskantan, to je zakljucak koji ovako laicki donosim ne temelju brojki. 

znaci mi i kukci. nas i komaraca 300 miliona  :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

> Ali nigdje do sada nisam pročitala da se pisalo o konstrukciji ženske zdjelice, koja koja je kod ljudi posve drugačije nego kod ostalih primata.


Vezano uz konstrukciju zdjelice, pisalo se na više mjesta do sada da je u čučećem položaju s raširenim nogama kod trudnica promjer zdjelice veći za oko 30%. Koji postotak trudnica rađa u našim rodilištima u tom položaju?





> Porod jest prirodan proces, ali je dvonožno kretanje iznimka i tipično je za samo jednu vrstu primata – čovjeka. A cijena našeg uspravljanja (i ne samo toga, nisam ovdje spominjala rast glave kao posljedicu rasta mozga, široka i tvrda ramena kao prilagodbu za branje plodova s visećih grana itd.) je – težak i opasan porod.


Koliko znam, smatra se da kod negdje oko 80% žena porod protiče normalno, bez komplikacija, pa ne znam na osnovu čega konstatacija da je cijena evolucije težak i opasan porod.

----------


## pomikaki

> pčelice, istovremeno smo pisale. zanimljivo. zanimljiv bi bio i podatak koliko je smrtnost mladunčadi ostalih sisavaca na porodu, okotu, kako već. ima li koja veterinarka?


Ja mogu malo o mačkama  :Smile: 




> zanimljivi su mi ovi podaci od pcelice mare, ali ne mogu da ne razmislim koliko na zemlji ima ljudi, a koliko drugih vrsta. mi smo najbrojniji stanovnici zemlje, a bili smo to i prije nego se porod preselio u bolnice, vjerojatno i prije pojave opstetricije. tako da ne bih zakljucila da je priroda ljudski porod uredila kao tako riskantan, to je zakljucak koji ovako laicki donosim ne temelju brojki. 
> 
> znaci mi i kukci. nas i komaraca 300 miliona


I ja sam o tome razmišljala nedavno. Toliko se priča kako žene ne mogu roditi same nego baš u bolnici, i to ležećki, zbog te čudnovate zdjelice. A zavladali smo zemljom kao najgora pošast  :Smile:  Meni se čini da je to neki urbani mit, više nego što bi bilo znanstveno utemeljeno. Ali to je samo laički, naravno.

Ako nekog zanima koji sisavci ne mogu rađati vaginalno, to su buldozi i mopsovi. Zato što su se ljudi poigrali s njihovom genetikom. Imaju prevelike glave.

----------


## sirius

> Na kraju svih ovih prepirki, koje sam marljivo pročitala, htjela bih vam postaviti pitanje.
> 
> Možete li zamisliti ( samo zamisliti, jer nas je na sreću malo koje ne moraju zamišljati) da vam dijete umre na porodu? Zdravo, donešeno dijete. Zbog komplikacije koja je moguća, ali gotovo zanemariva statistički. I da se to dogodi doma, a ne u bolnici.
> 
> Ne znam tko bi mogao preživjeti tu grižnju savjesti. Ovako možete dio krivice svaliti na doktore i babice i malo si olakšati. A traje i traje godinama pitanje: što sam krivo učinila? I da znate kako je silno teško izaći iz samooptuživanja! I postanete drugačiji čovjek.
> 
> I ovo je odgovor na pitanje koje su opasnosti poroda kod kuće. Opasnost koju ne možete zanemariti: ODGOVORNOST za tuđi život.


Ako ti umre dijete nečijom tuđom krivicom mislim da ti malo vrijedi što ti nisi kriv. Vjerojatno se tada kriviš zašto si rodio tu gdje si rodio , zašto si vjerovao onima koji su pogriješili.
Još nešto o strahu, strah koji je imalo medicinsko osoblje kada sam ja rađala bolesno djete bio je meni užasno opipljiv i grozan blokator , jer sam se tada uz svoje brige morala nositi i sa njihovim strahovima. A to je teško, jako teško kada ti ginekologica na pregledu deset dana prije poroda (na kojem je sve ok osim činjenice da je dijete bolesno) ispriča priču o trudnici koja je bila sličan slučaj kao ja pa je samo jedan dan došla na kontrolu , a na CTG je pokazao da je djete mrtvo.
Ili ginekologa koji me je primio na porod sa puknutim vodenjakom i u trudovima , te je (opet usputno komentirao) nakon što je vidio papire: "Što kaže kardiolog ? Oće li uopće biti što od tog djeteta?".
Što zapravo želim reći? Pa vjerojatno da je strah nešto što trebamo prihvatiti i nedopustiti da nas on vodi u odlukama.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ali ne mogu da ne razmislim koliko na zemlji ima ljudi, a koliko drugih vrsta. mi smo najbrojniji stanovnici zemlje


Nismo.
Najbrojniji su člankonošci, ako ne brojimo stanovnike zemlje vidljive samo mikroskopom  :Grin: 




> tako da ne bih zakljucila da je priroda ljudski porod uredila kao tako riskantan, to je zakljucak koji ovako laicki donosim ne temelju brojki.


Nažalost, tako je, priroda nije uvijek sasvim savršena.
Ali ako počnem sad nabrajati sve nesavršenosti prirode otići ću debelo offtopic. Mogu na pp elaborirati o tome ako nekog zanima.

Sad ću citirati jednu znanstvenicu koja o konstrukciji ljudske zdjelice kaže: "Ona funkcionira, ali jedva. To nikako nije sustav koji bismo napravili da smo ga sami projektirali. Ali evolucija je očito kotlokrpa a ne inženjer; ona radi s prošlogodišnjim modelima."

Uz to, zavladali smo zemljom kao vrsta ne zbog toga jer najlakše rađamo, nego zato jer imamo najrazvijeniji mozak. 

Vedrana, vezano uz konstrukciju zdjelice se pisalo samo u navođenju nedostataka većine naših rodilišta. Međutim, nije se o tome pisalo kao o otežavajućoj okolnosti za porod kod kuće. 
To ujedno ukazuje na objektivnost vaših tekstova kad je o porodu riječ.
Konstatacija da je porod ljudske vrste opasan dolazi iz poznavanja ljudske anatomije, fiziologije, evolucije... Nije to moja konstatcija, s tim bi se složila većina stručnjaka na području medicine i biologije, posebno evolucijske biologije. 
Zanima me odakle tebi suprotna konstatacija (samo molim bez lijepljenja linkova  :Smile:  ).

Čovjekoliki majmuni su se prije 6-7 milijuna godina uspravili i počeli povremeno hodati na stražnjim nogama. Vjerujem da vam je svima poznata Lucy za koju se smatra da je živjela prije oko 3 milijuna godina, a za koju je utvrđeno da se kretala dvonožnim uspravnim hodom. Dakle, od prvih pokušaja do dvonožnog hoda kao osnovnog načina pokretanja prošlo je dosta vremena.
Hoću reći, evolucija je spora. Proći će još dosta godina (pri tome mislim na milijune) dok se naša tijela (možda) posve prilagode takvom, za svijet sisavaca ustvari vrlo neobičnom i bizarnom načinu hodanja.

Naš težak i opasan porod je cijena dvonožnog hoda (kao i učestali problemi s leđima tj. kralješnicom i sl.).


Mogu i ja o macama, i ja sam svojima ponekad asistirala na porodima  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

tako i za pcele kazu da prema zakonima aerodinamike (ili cega vec) ne bi uopce trebale moci letjeti. pa lete. 

nisam strucna kao ti, ja samo ovako "naglas" razmisljam, sve mi je to sumnjivo, ako je vec doslo evolucijski do uspravnog hoda, onda porod mora to nekako pratiti. znam da smo brojni jer imamo najveci mozak, ali da je porod toliko opasan, pa ne bi nas bilo toliko samo na temelju pameti valjda  :Undecided: 

ok, ja sam pristrana, imam toliko divljenje prema prirodi i njenim mehanizmima da jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da je nesto manjkavo uredeno  :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

Nisam sigurna da dobro razumijem. Dakle, zajedno s većinom stručnjaka na području medicine i biologije, posebno evolucijske biologije, smatraš da su prilagodbe zdjelice na dvonožni hod i usporedna prilagodba djeteta razvojem rotacija tijekom poroda, učinile ljudske porode teškim i opasnim, pa je zbog toga jedino sigurno mjesto za porod postalo rodilište?

----------


## Beti3

*sirius*

----------


## VedranaV

Pčelica Mara, tvoj citat me podsjetio na jedan koji se meni svidio: "Mnogi liječnici na Zapadu vjeruju da možemo sve poboljšati, čak i prirodan porođaj zdravih žena. To je filozofija ljudi koji misle da je žalosno što ih se nije konzultiralo pri stvaranju Eve, jer bi oni bili bolje obavili taj posao" (Kloosterman 1994)

seni, veselim se tvom postu o kliku.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Vedrana, ja nisam napisala da je jedino sigurno mjesto za porod rodilište.
Ali ostatak - da. Ne kažem to ja nego znanstvene činjenice.
Jesi ti znala za ove rotacije pri porodu, ne razumijem što ti je nejasno?


Mikka, da pristrana si  :Smile: 
I ja sam zaljubljena u prirodu, toliko sam očarana prirodom da sam upravo proučavanje prirode i živih bića izabrala za svoj životni poziv.
Stvar je u tome da evolucija nije brz proces, došlo je do uspravnog hoda, porod će to možda pratiti, ali ne ide sve istim tempom.

I da - veliki mozak je presudan za našu dominaciju. 
Uz neke druge naizgled ne tako važne osobine, poput postavljanja palca u pravi kut u odnosu na ostatak šake, a što nam je omogućilo korištenje oruđa itd.
Zanimljivo je recimo i tumačenje kako su sisavci postali dominantni s obzirom da su jedno vrijeme dijelili planet s tada nadmoćnim gmazovima. Naime, iako su bili sitniji i ne tako dominantni kao gmazovi imali su jednu prednost koja se pokazala kao presudna - stalnu toplinu tijela.
Itd. itd.
Biologija je zanimljiva znanost  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

opet se tema razvila u nekoliko smjerova, nisam sigurna da cu poloviti sve.

pcelica mara, na temu zdjelice sam citala zanimljivu knjigu janet balaskas, active birth (i jos puno drugih, ali ova se bas usredotocila na zdjelicu). naravno, pise o rotacijama i spustanju bebe niz porodni kanal, preklapanju kosti glavice. ono sto se stalno naglasava, a sto je bitan element normalnog fizioloskog poroda, je da u okomitom polozaju djecja glavica ima najbolje sanse da prodje. i ramena isto tako. 30% je sira i nekoliko centimetara kraca. svatko normalan bi zakljucio da ako zelis da izgon bude siguran, treba omoguciti zeni da se postavi u okomit polozaj (cucanje, klecanje, stajanje, na sve cetiri...).

bila sam doula na dvama porodima u bolnici, na onom standardnom krevetu koji se podize u polusjedeci polozaj, i osupnulo me koliko je tesko tako roditi. dijete doslovno moras izgurati UZBRDO. i sve te rotacije dijete mora obaviti stisnuto sa svih strana, jer zdjelica je u tom polozaju tijela najuza. s druge strane, porod u cucecem polozaju mi je bio cisti uzitak. beba je samo spuznula van. nisam uopce tiskal. a ako prosvrljas pricama s poroda, vidjet ces da su doma, u okomitom polozaju u kojem je zdjelica najsira i pokreti bebe najoptimalniji, rodjene bebe od 4 i pol do tocno 5 kila, velikih glava i ramena, i to bez ikakvih problema i poteskoca, vrlo lako i brzo, bez savova. da ocekujem veliku bebu, sto je uvjetno receno moguc rizican porod, mislim da bih se odlucila roditi doma upravo zato da izbjegnem moguce komplikacije do kojih bi u bolnici moglo vrlo lako doci zbog neadekvatnog polozaja.

reci mi jednu stvar. sto mislis, sto se moze dogoditi ako zena zaista ima preusku zdjelicu za svoju bebu, a radja doma? kakva se HITNA situacija moze dogoditi? 

moze se dogoditi to da beba naprosto ne ide dolje. da je zena potpuno otvorena, ima trudove, ali beba se ne spusta jer se ne moze spustiti. to moze trajati satima bez posljedica za bebu. iz razloga sto prirodni trudovi NIKAD nece na silu gurati bebu van, za razliku od medikaliziranog poroda. ako ne ide, ne ide. nakon par sati zakljucis da ne ide i odes u bolnicu na carski. to se desilo jednoj mojoj poznanici koja je htjela roditi doma. ne mora biti da je bilo zbog uske zdjelice, ali kako god, beba je bila u odlicnom stanju.

i ja tu opet ne vidim opasnost i hitnu situaciju koja se mora rijesiti u roku odmah.

----------


## Felix

cvijeta, glede portala... znam, portal hitno trazi veliku cistku i nove tekstove, ali vec dugo nemamo dovoljno kapaciteta za tako opsezan posao. dosta tekstova bi se trebalo izbaciti, trebalo bi dodati tekstove na teme koje nisu pokrivene na portalu, sve to stoji, ali tako je kako je. nitko od nas nema vremena za tako opsezan posao.

----------


## Felix

sto je jos bilo...

beti, glede straha i odgovornosti. ono sto ja stalno ponavljam je da ako radjam u bolnici, nisam skinula odgovornost sa sebe. itekako se i dalje osjecam odgovorna za sve sto se desi mom djetetu. da rodim kod kuce i nesto se djetetu desi, naravno da bih osjecala ogromnu griznju savjesti i krivnju. da rodim u bolnici i djetetu se nesto desi, opet bih osjecala ogromnu griznju savjesti i krivnju. kad si majka, uvijek se osjecas krivom za sve lose sto se desi tvom djetetu (generaliziram, mozda sam u krivu, ali cini mi se da sve majke tako osjecaju, ja definitivno).

i opet, vracamo se na ono temeljno. vjera, povjerenje, iracionalno. ako svim svojim bicem vjerujes da je porod nesto iznimno opasno i tesko, naravno da ces uciniti sve da izbjegnes one najgore ishode, dok ces srednje lose ishode prihvatiti kao neminovne. ako vjerujes da je porod normalni i prirodni proces, onda ces razmisljati na potpuno drugaciji nacin. nastojat ces uciniti sve da taj proces prolazi neometano, jer ce tako biti najsigurniji. i srednje losi ishodi ce biti nesto ne bas prihvatljivo.

----------


## Tiwi

> opet se tema razvila u nekoliko smjerova, nisam sigurna da cu poloviti sve.
> 
> 
> reci mi jednu stvar. sto mislis, sto se moze dogoditi ako zena zaista ima preusku zdjelicu za svoju bebu, a radja doma? kakva se HITNA situacija moze dogoditi? 
> 
> moze se dogoditi to da beba naprosto ne ide dolje. da je zena potpuno otvorena, ima trudove, ali beba se ne spusta jer se ne moze spustiti. to moze trajati satima bez posljedica za bebu. iz razloga sto prirodni trudovi NIKAD nece na silu gurati bebu van, za razliku od medikaliziranog poroda. ako ne ide, ne ide. nakon par sati zakljucis da ne ide i odes u bolnicu na carski. to se desilo jednoj mojoj poznanici koja je htjela roditi doma. ne mora biti da je bilo zbog uske zdjelice, ali kako god, beba je bila u odlicnom stanju.
> 
> i ja tu opet ne vidim opasnost i hitnu situaciju koja se mora rijesiti u roku odmah.



ja bih se samo na ovo referirala, jer sam bila upravo u toj "nemogućoj" situaciji. moji su trudovi bili jaki, pravi, "izgon trudovi" i moje je tijelo tjeralo bebu van. a nije išla. i nije mogla. tako da to jednostavno ne stoji, da trudovi neće nikad gurati bebu na silu van. i da, trajalo je satima i nije bilo nimalo ugodno.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Felix, ja nisam napisala da neke žene imaju preusku zdjelicu, nego da ljudska vrsta općenito ima zdjelicu koja nije optimalna za porod.
Evo recimo, misliš li da bi žena koja rađa doma trebala znati ove neke stvari, barem to da se beba neće roditi licem prema njoj (kako bi i bilo logično, kako uostalom i jest kod svih ostalih primata).

Nadalje, literatura koju vi čitate i ovdje spominjete je pristrana (ok, priznajem da nisam upoznata sa svim autorima, ali mogu zaključiti iz vašeg pisanja). Takav način proučavanja neke tematike vam ne daje dovoljno široko znanje o procesu rađanja.
Rekla bi da vam se događa ista stvar koju prigovarate liječnicima, s tim da su oni, da se tako izrazim, stručnjaci za medikalizirane porode, a vi za orgazmičke.


I na kraju, ja sam u polusjedećem položaju na bolničkom krevetu bez ijednog ponta za 15 minuta rodila sina od 4400 g  :Smile:  


E da, nadam se da ćete, po pitanju poroda, biti objektivniji pri uređivanju portala i veselim se promjenama.

----------


## Felix

pa eto, iako imas zdjelicu koja nije optimalna za porod, uspjela si u tako neadekvatnom polozaju roditi brzo i lako veliku bebu  :Smile: 

mislim da vecina ljudi zna takve stvari. ja zaista ne znam nikoga tko ne zna da se bebe radjaju licem prema maminim ledjima, i da je ljudska vrsta hodanje na dvije noge platila tezim porodom nego kod ostalih sisavaca.

sto se tice literature, nikako ju ne bih nazvala alternativnom, ako na to aludiras. citamo primalje, ginekologe, antropologe, neonatalne strucnjake, ljude koji su svjetski poznati i utjecajni vec desetljecima.

a stav o neometanom fizioloskom porodu koji stalno spominjemo s nama dijele sve bitne svjetske institucije tipa svjetska zdravstvena organizacija, svjetsko udruzenje primalja, svjetsko udruzenje ginekologa i opstreticara, itd. nije to nesto sto smo procitale u opskurnim knjigama na odjelu ezoterije i alternative, pa eto se malo igramo. 

i ja cu uvijek vise vjerovati njima, na kraju krajeva mnoge od njih smo i uzivo upoznale i razgovarale, nego nekom lijecniku koji se 20 godina bavi aktivnim vodjenjem poroda i u zivotu nije vidio pravi, neuznemiravani fizioloski porod, i koji vjeruje da je porod izrazito opasan i rizican.

----------


## Felix

da pojasnim, ako mislis da su svjetsko udruzenje ginekologa ili primalja i who pristrani kad govore o porodu, ja onda stvarno ne znam tko je nepristran.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> mislim da vecina ljudi zna takve stvari. ja zaista ne znam nikoga tko ne zna da se bebe radjaju licem prema maminim ledjima, i da je ljudska vrsta hodanje na dvije noge platila tezim porodom nego kod ostalih sisavaca.


Bilo bi zanimljivo napraviti anketu o tome, mislim da bi se razočarala znanjem ljudske vrste  :Smile: 

Nisam nigdje rekla da je neometani porod nešto loše ili nepoželjno, dapače.
Samo navodim neke činjenice o građi čovjeka i zašto porod nije tako bezazlen i jednostavan proces.

Također, nisam mislila da čitate alternativne knjige s odjela ezoterije, nego sam vam htjela ukazati da se bilo koja tematika, ne samo porodi, ne može kvalitetno istražiti i upoznati ako se ne sagleda s više raznih gledišta. Tj. ako preferiraš samo jednu skupinu autora, onu koja je tebi bliska po stavovima, ne možeš dobiti dobar uvid u cijelu sliku.
Ajde, slijedeći put uzmi neku neutralnu knjigu, ne treba biti izravno o porodu, nego o evoluciji i anatomiji čovjeka ili nešto slično pa ćeš razumijeti o čemu govorim.
Fali vam šira slika koja se može dobiti samo objektivnim pristupom istraživanju.

----------


## Felix

hm, dva pitanja 

zasto mislis da je uopce bitno da li zena koja radja doma uz primalju ZNA u kom smjeru je okrenuta beba i kako se rotira? ne bi mogla roditi bez tog saznanja ili...? ne kuzim argument.

kakve veze ima rasprava o zdjelici sa opasnostima poroda kod kuce? preuska zdjelica -> carski, nije hitno. zapnu ramena -> okret na sve 4, to je poznata stvar, ali to u bolnici neces dobiti, nego kristellerov hvat ili carski.

----------


## Felix

> ja bih se samo na ovo referirala, jer sam bila upravo u toj "nemogućoj" situaciji. moji su trudovi bili jaki, pravi, "izgon trudovi" i moje je tijelo tjeralo bebu van. a nije išla. i nije mogla. tako da to jednostavno ne stoji, da trudovi neće nikad gurati bebu na silu van. i da, trajalo je satima i nije bilo nimalo ugodno.


govorim u kontekstu teme ovog topica, tj. opasnosti poroda kod kuce i argumenta da neces stici do bolnice u slucaju te komplikacije. samo naglasavam da to moze trajati satima bez opasnosti za bebu (a da zeni nije nimalo ugodno, apsolutno vjerujem) i da nije neka ogromna hitnost.

----------


## Felix

ok, sad stvarno idem spavati, samo jedno pitanje za kraj. da se vratimo na temu topica - mozete li mi pobrojati sto konkretno smatrate za opasnost poroda kod kuce? dakle koje konkretne situacije?

zanima me da li pod opasnost smatrate samo hitne situacije, kad su minute bitne, ili i opcenito komplikacije koje mogu nastati u porodu a mogu se rijesiti unutar nekoliko sati (primjer, zena radja doma, porod napreduje, ali ona je umorna i nema vise snage za izgon pa odluci otici u bolnicu gdje dobije par kapi dripa i rodi bebu bez problema - da li je to opasnost pkk?)

----------


## Felix

> ja bih se samo na ovo referirala, jer sam bila upravo u toj "nemogućoj" situaciji. moji su trudovi bili jaki, pravi, "izgon trudovi" i moje je tijelo tjeralo bebu van. a nije išla. i nije mogla. tako da to jednostavno ne stoji, da trudovi neće nikad gurati bebu na silu van. i da, trajalo je satima i nije bilo nimalo ugodno.


i opet citiram... ako beba nije isla, ocito ju ti trudovi ipak nisu gurali na silu van. kod trudova s dripom moze doci do ostecenja bebine glave jer ju gura prejako na zdjelicu. 

ali ne bih o tvom konkretnom slucaju, uvijek je tesko analizirati nesto o cemu ne znas apsolutno sve cinjenice, a i nije neki stos secirati tudji porod bez da se to trazilo. bolje da se vratimo na temu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> hm, dva pitanja 
> 
> zasto mislis da je uopce bitno da li zena koja radja doma uz primalju ZNA u kom smjeru je okrenuta beba i kako se rotira? ne bi mogla roditi bez tog saznanja ili...? ne kuzim argument.
> 
> kakve veze ima rasprava o zdjelici sa opasnostima poroda kod kuce? preuska zdjelica -> carski, nije hitno. zapnu ramena -> okret na sve 4, to je poznata stvar, ali to u bolnici neces dobiti, nego kristellerov hvat ili carski.


Zato jer žena koja u današnjim uvjetima u Hr rađa doma nema 100%-tnu sigurnost da će primalja stići na vrijeme.

Rasprava o zdjelici itekako ima veze s temom jer vam želim skrenuti pažnju na neke činjenice koje ukazuju da porod nije tako jednostavan proces.

A upravo ova pitanja, uz uporno ignoriranje iznesenih, znanstveno dokazanih činjenica (ili ćemo sumnjati i u evoluciju i ljudsku anatomiju) su mi samo još jedan dokaz da očito nemaš niti volje niti želje bolje se upoznati s tematikom rađanja i malo proširiti znanje o tematici koja te zanima.

Znam da je dug, ali jesi li pročitala moj post na vrhu ove stranice? Ne, nisam pisala o preuskoj zdjelici kao indikaciji za carski, pisala sam o evolucijskoj prilagodbi ljudske zdjelice na dvonožni hod. Ajme...

Mislim, zar je moguće da ti ništa od svega što sam ovdje u zadnjih par postova napisala nije niti malo zanimljivo ili vrijedno dodatnog proučavanja samo zato jer i dalje želiš bezrezervno braniti tezu da porod uopće nije opasan ako ga ne ometa bolničko osoblje?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Pčelice, nema ignoriranja znanstvenih činjenica,
fale ti još neke informacije u cijeloj slici.
još o zdjelici:

*zdjelica*, makar možda tako na prvu loptu izgleda, NIJE kompaktan organ.
sastoji se od kostiju koje su povezane ligamentima
koji u trudnoći, pod utjecajem progesterona i ostalih hormona postaju izrazito gibljivi , elastični.
mnoge se žene upravo zbog toga u trudnoći žale na bol u kukovima,
neke se osjećaju "klimavo" i pred kraj trudnoće baš zbog neugode u kostima zdjelice teško 
nađu položaj u kom se da spavati (10 jastuka i to, znate o čemu pričam  :Wink:  ).

dakle žensko tijelo nije s felerom (osim ako je bolesno ili doživjelo neku traumu)
 i čini mi se da nam je krajnje vrijeme da prestanemo prenositi te degradirajuće mitove i legende sa "suptilnom" porukom da nas u svoj toj nesavršenosti pod normalno treba stalno spašavati.

kao što se i rodnica u porodu može raširiti i kasnije (jer je mišić!) opet može stisnuti, osobito ako porod nije bio invazivan,
tako se i zdjelica i mnogo šta drugog u trudnoći i porodu, pod utjecajem hormona mijenja.

ali da bi zdjelica u porodu bila gibljiva,
NE SMIJE JU NIŠTA PROTISKATI,
jer kako će se gibati ako je pritisnuta?
dakle ako ležite, bez obzira na kojem boku ili leđima,
jedan dio zdjelice će biti stisnut i dijete će se
teže spuštati.


znači ako se poštuju činjenice da je zdjelica i inače gibljiva, 
da je u trudnoći još dodatno puno gibljivija,
da u porodu mora imati slobodu gibanja 
i da u uspravnijim položajima nagnuta prema naprijed može 
doseći čak do trećinu (!!!) većeg promjera;
ako bi uvažili činjenicu da porod pokreću hormoni
i da o njima ovisi jačina trudova,
a da su pak oni (hormoni tj. oksitocin) vrlo osjetljivi na vanjske utjecaje,
na promatranje, razgovor, jaka svjetla, nelagodu i sve ono što se nekome čini kao glupost, nebitna stvar a MOŽE i zaista USPORAVA ili čak osjetljivijima zaustavlja porod,
e onda mislim da bi se i pogled na porod i praksa u porodu znatno promijenila.

a ako se nešto ignorira onda su to upravo istraživanja koja 
idu u prilog "deindustrijalizaciji" poroda.
a čiča u Svimbalinom avataru  :Wink: 
to naziva naziva cul-de-sac istraživanjima,
jer se uporno ignoriraju takva istraživanja, ne kopa se dalje da se ne bi svašta nešto našlo i zatalasalo,
a ponavljaju se ona koja su već x puta obavljena.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Mislim, zar je moguće da ti ništa od svega što sam ovdje u zadnjih par postova napisala nije niti malo zanimljivo ili vrijedno dodatnog proučavanja samo zato jer i dalje želiš bezrezervno braniti tezu da porod uopće nije opasan ako ga ne ometa bolničko osoblje?


 inače ne volim biti nikome advokat, ali fakat ne razumijem zašto si napala Felix?
niti je igdje rekla, niti, poznavajući je, ima šanse da je ne zanima daljnje proučavanje ove teme.

prije nego smo krenule s radionicama, imale smo komunikacijske radionice s jednom sjajnom ženom
koja mi je osvijestila nešto što neću (nadam se) nikad zaboraviti,
a često mi je prolazilo kroz glavu čitajući neke rasprave pa i ovu:
pretpostavljanje je majka nerazumijevanja.

možda zazvuči pretenciozno a i sigurna sam da se i sama s tim borim,
ali trudim se  :Smile: ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> pretpostavljanje je majka nerazumijevanja.


zapravo je rekla "podrazumijevanje je majka nerazumijevanja".
enivej,to je tu negdje..

----------


## Tashunica

> kakve veze ima rasprava o zdjelici sa opasnostima poroda kod kuce? preuska zdjelica -> carski, nije hitno. *zapnu ramena -> okret na sve 4*, to je poznata stvar, ali to u bolnici neces dobiti, nego kristellerov hvat ili carski.


nije li primalja iz onog članka koji sam linkala trebala ovo znati?
e sad, ili ona to nije znala, ili je znala pa nije uspjelo.
kako žena koja rađa doma može biti sigurna da babica iako stigne zna sve što treba poduzeti u slučaju komplikacija?

stalno se spominje da su žene prije rađale doma.
da jesu, ali je bilo puno mrtvorođene djece.
moje obje bake su rađale doma, jedna 12 djece od kojih je dvoje mrtvorođeno, druga sedmero djece od kojih je isto dvoje mrtvorođeno.
znači porod im nije bio nešto novo, znale su što ih čeka, ali se ipak negdje nešto dogodilo.

----------


## smedja

Odgovorit cu samo na pitanje o primalji... neka joj treba 3 sata (ako joj treba vise, za vjerovati je da nece pristati doci). 
Ako ju zena nazove sa prvim (drugim) trudom, vrlo je vjerojatno da ce stici na vrijeme. 
U suprotnom, dogodio se lagani porod (ja bi bila slobodna tako definirati porod do kojeg je od prvog truda doslo za manje od 3 sata) i čvrsto vjerujem da su u takvom porodu komplikacije iznimno rijetke, a i tada unaprijed prepoznatljive.

Realna opasnost kod kucnog poroda je npr prolaps pupkovine. On zahtijeva hitni transfer u bolnicu. Činjenica je da se iznimno rijetko dogadja kod spontanog puknuća vodenjaka, ali nije skroz nemoguće (molim nekoga da to podkrijepi statistikama). U tom slučaju zenu se mora staviti sa zdijelicom prema gore i pozuriti u bolnicu.
To, uz odljustenje posteljice koje je isto jako rijetko i cesto i u bolnicama zavrsi fatalno po dijete su realne komplikacije.

Hitna pomoć nigdje (ispravite me ako grijesim) nema ginekologe, pa ni u zemljama gdje su ppk zakonom regulirani, tako da za te slucajeve smatram da je sigurnije sam krenuti u bolnicu i vjerujem da su svi koji su rodili kuci tako i planirali i bili svjesni koliko se daleko nalaze od bolnice.

----------


## smedja

Stvar je da iz mog kuta gledanja zene koja je potpuno upoznata s fizioloskim procesom poroda i koja je rodila i u bolnici i kod kuće, znam o svim tim rizicima i situacijama puno vise od prosjecne rodilje (ne znam koliko zena zna ili bi prepoznalo prolaps pupkovine da im se dogodi kod kuce ili na putu u bolnicu), ispravite me ako grijesim.

Znajuci sve sto znam upravo me to znanje primoralo na porod kod kuće.
Htjela sam smanjiti rizike ostecenja mog djeteta (dr me molio tjedan dana prije poroda, kad sam vec prenjela da idem na indukciju bebe procjenjene na 4500, znajuci sto znam, bila sam sigurna da bi tako puno vise riskirala njen zivot i zdravlje nego porodom kod kuće) i bas zato sam rodila kod kuce, relativno neometano, stojeći u svega par sati.

----------


## Tiwi

> i opet citiram... ako beba nije isla, ocito ju ti trudovi ipak nisu gurali na silu van. kod trudova s dripom moze doci do ostecenja bebine glave jer ju gura prejako na zdjelicu. 
> 
> ali ne bih o tvom konkretnom slucaju, uvijek je tesko analizirati nesto o cemu ne znas apsolutno sve cinjenice, a i nije neki stos secirati tudji porod bez da se to trazilo. bolje da se vratimo na temu.


pa mene muči to što bi se desilo da sam bila doma. jer kad se postavim u tu situaciju, isto bih si vjerojatno dala vremena da vidimo jel ide ili ne ide, pa tek onda krenula u bolnicu. jel bih stigla, nemam pojma, to nitko ne može znati. ja sam nekako sumnjičava. 

e sad, što bi se desilo, prirodno, fiziološki, kako bilo, da ne mogu medicinski intervenirati. (jer ja sam uvjerena da su moji trudovi ipak gurali bebicu van, nije išlo, ali je malac imao već popriličnu oteklinu na glavi od tog pokušavanja i vraćanja)

kaj bi tijelo samo prestalo s trudovima?

----------


## n.grace

> mozete li mi pobrojati sto konkretno smatrate za opasnost poroda kod kuce? dakle koje konkretne situacije?


Evo jedne situacije, dogodila se dvjema mojim prijateljicama: pad otkucaja srca djeteta, detektiran ctg-om, ili, pretpostavimo, stetoskopom u kućnom porodu.
Obje su išle na hitan carski rez, odvezene zajedno s krevetom u operacijsku salu.
Što učiniti ako se takva situacija dogodi kod kuće?

----------


## Tashunica

smedja ne znam jesi li meni odgovarala, ali ako jesi nisi odgovorila na ono što sam pitala.
naime rodilji je umrlo dijete jer je zapelo ramenima i predugo bilo u porođajnom kanalu.
ako postoji tako jednostavno rješenje za tu situaciju, zašto ga babica nije primijenila?

----------


## Beti3

> kaj bi tijelo samo prestalo s trudovima?


Ne, ne bi prestalo. Porod koji krene ništa ne može zaustaviti. Sve iz maternice mora izaći ( kroz zid maternice ili kroz vaginu ), to je tako i gotovo. Samo prestanak života majke će zaustaviti porod. 

Recite mi ako smatrate da nisam u pravu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Evo jedne situacije, dogodila se dvjema mojim prijateljicama: pad otkucaja srca djeteta, detektiran ctg-om, ili, pretpostavimo, stetoskopom u kućnom porodu.
> Obje su išle na hitan carski rez, odvezene zajedno s krevetom u operacijsku salu.
> Što učiniti ako se takva situacija dogodi kod kuće?


samo da prejudiciram pitanje od felix, da li je prije tog pada otkucaja bilo intervencija? drip? prokidanje vodenjaka?

i mene zanima odgovor na pitanje od tash i pitanje od tiwi.

----------


## smedja

Smatram da se pad otkucaja ne dogadja bez razloga, najcesce se dogadja radi (ne)odgovarajuce kolicine "dripa". U kucnom porodu zena puno vise osluskuje svoje tijelo i bebu (jer nema ometanja), pa osjeti mice li se dijete normalnim intenzitetom ili se dogodi nagla promjena (umirenje ili uznemirenost bebe) u svakom od tih slucajeva babica poslusa kucaje i po potrebi uputi zenu u bolnicu.

O. kaze ako sve ide svojim tokom u neuznemirenoj i sigurnoj okolini i odjednom stane bez vanjskog uzroka, tada postoji prepreka za normalan porod i potrebno je otici u bolnicu i napraviti carski rez. Najcesce se ovo dogadja kod bebe u poprecnom polozaju, placente previe, mnogostruko omotane pupcane vrpce ili slicnom slucaju. Steta je samo sto doktori i primalje nisu povezani u dovoljnoj mjeri da znaju ako je primalja nakon pokusaja kucnog poroda u idealnim uvjetima poslala zenu u bolnicu da joj bez pokusaja vaginalnog poroda treba napraviti carski rez.
Druga je situacija pak kad zena nakon odlicnog pocetka, svojim strahom ili nekom unutarnjom traumom "zaustavi" porod ili se dogodilo neko ometanje koje zaustavi porod, tada cesto uz koju kap dripa zena uspije brzo roditi vaginalno.

Nazalost cesto se dogodi da dijete naprosto jedan dan umre (pricala sam o tome s dr i on kaze nekim bebama jednostavno u jednom trenutku prestane kucati srce, bez nekog posebnog razloga). To je grozna situacija i nazalost znam ljudi kojima se to dogodilo u 38. ili 40. tjednu trudnoce, a nekima i na porodu. Obdukcijom nije nista pronadjeno, tek srce je bez posebnog razloga prestalo kucati. To je situacija koja se podjednako dogadja u trudnoci u porodu u bolnici ili kod kuce i na nju se ne moze utjecati.  :Sad:

----------


## smedja

Tash nisam tebi odgovarala, iskreno nisam ni cula za tu situaciju. Pretpostavljam da se to dogodilo na kucnom porodu. Ne mogu ovako procijeniti je li do problema doslo zbog pogreske primalje, neodgovarajuceg polozaja zene, ometanosti iste ili je beba bila "prevelika" uvjetno receno... Moguce da je primalja previdjela znakove zaustavljanja poroda ili nekom intervencijom pokusala omoguciti vaginalni porod koji je tada nazalost lose zavrsio. Mozda je zena inzistirala na istom... Ne mogu znati. (Ali, for the record, primalja sa sobom ima i drip i raznu homeopatiju koja je isto vrsta intervencije)

----------


## n.grace

Nijednoj nije prokinut vodenjak, jedna je dobila drip, druga nije.

smedja, ne razumijem - majke koje bi u slučaju kućnog poroda trebale ići u bolnicu napraviti carski rez zbog razloga koje si navela - placenta previa, poprečan položaj djeteta - zar nisu upoznate s tim prije poroda?

----------


## Beti3

*smedja* ne znam od kuda imaš podatke, ali u porodu ne možeš osjetiti da li se beba miče uobičajenim intenzitetom, da li miruje jer spava ili jer joj srce ne kuca, da li se uznemiri(!). I ja sam bila još doma kad se sve to dogodilo, a tek sam po mahovinastoj boji plodove vode shvatila da ništa ( a ne nešto) nije u redu. Tako da mi unezvjeren i sućutan pogled babice nakon prijema u rodilište nažalost nije bio neočekivan. 
Ali, čak ni takva "smetnja" ( saznanje da rađaš dijete koji nije živo ) neće zaustaviti porod. I bez dripa i epiziotomije rodila sam je par sati kasnije. Tako da mi je čudno da pričate o smetnjama koje mogu zaustaviti porod. Neudoban položaj, loše svjetlo, kriva muzika...ma dajte - nema toga što može zaustaviti porod!

----------


## smedja

> pa mene muči to što bi se desilo da sam bila doma. jer kad se postavim u tu situaciju, isto bih si vjerojatno dala vremena da vidimo jel ide ili ne ide, pa tek onda krenula u bolnicu. jel bih stigla, nemam pojma, to nitko ne može znati. ja sam nekako sumnjičava. 
> 
> e sad, što bi se desilo, prirodno, fiziološki, kako bilo, da ne mogu medicinski intervenirati. (jer ja sam uvjerena da su moji trudovi ipak gurali bebicu van, nije išlo, ali je malac imao već popriličnu oteklinu na glavi od tog pokušavanja i vraćanja)
> 
> kaj bi tijelo samo prestalo s trudovima?


Imala si potpun mir i neuznemirenost i sasvim svoje trudove bez imalo dripa, ljekova protiv bolova i sl? Pretpostavit cu da nisi bila pod utjecajem ljekova, ali potpun mir i neuznemirenost ipak necu pretpostaviti. Bi li tako bilo drukcije ili ne to ne mozemo znati. Mozda bi porod stao ranije i ne bi doslo do tih trudova za izgon, mozda bi se u uznemirenom okolisu ranije poceli stisavati a mozda ne bi... Moguce je da bi zavrsilo fatalno, moguce je da bi stigla do bolnice na vrijeme a ja vjerujem da je moguce i da bi uspjela roditi bez intervencije. Nitko nema staklenu kuglu, pa tako ni ja...
I kod oba moja poroda ima stvari koje mi nisu do kraja jasne i nikad nece biti, dal je moglo nekako drukcije i kako (s jos boljim ili gorim ishodom), pa se vodim svojim unutarnjim osjecajem.

----------


## mamma Juanita

na ovo što pitaju Tiwi i n.grace je nemoguće odgovoriti jedbostavno s a ili b.
jer šbbkbb da se radilo o kućnom umjesto bolničkom porodu
je jako teško reći bez nekih "ako".

jel su te žene ležale ili se slobodno kretale, jesu li bile na dripu,
jesu se osjećale sigurno...sve je to moglo utjecati na ishod.

npr., moguće je da bi i kod kuće došlo do neke hitne situacije i hitnog transfera (slučaj za koji pita n.grace) 
ili "običnog" transfera (za kojeg pita Tiwi).
a moguće je da do svega toga u nekim drugim uvjetima
(ne nužno kod kuće)
ne bi uopće ni došlo.
jer na porod zaista utječe to gdje ste i u kojoj okolini,
što se događa oko vas, jel se slobodno krećete ili pak radi protokola ležite,
jel imate osjećaj promatranosti (kojeg je u bolnici nemoguće u potpunosti mimoići), kako se osjećate i što vam (ne) rade,
i to ne nužno na svjesnoj razini (recimo, razumom želimo u bolnicu jer je smatramo sigurnim mjestom,
ali podsvjesno se bojimo i trudovi stanu kad dođemo tamo,
pa treba vremena da se opustimo, da adrenalin padne i da trudovi opet mogu krenuti...ili ne dobijemo to vrijeme pa se ne opustimo, 
ili pak imamo nezaustavljive trudove ali nepovoljan položaj i strah, nelagodu, promatranje, votever, što koči ili ne dozvoljava
potpuno otvaranje... ).
ako je dokazano da konstantni ctg monitoring (o čemu smo već pisale u nekoj
ranijoj fazi ovog topica, stavila sam i link na studiju) 
ne nosi stat. razliku u smrtnosti djeteta u odnosu na povremenu provjeru, recimo fetoskopom, 
osim što znatno povećava mogućnost da porod završi carskim rezom,
onda je nezahvalno reći što bi bilo kad bi bilo tim ženama kojima je taj isti ctg mogao prouzrokovati upravo to nešto
zbog čega su ih zatim u bolnici spašavali.
možda bi se isto desilo nešto što traži transfer,
ali u skroz drugim uvjetima smanjuje se potreba za brojem intervencija.
zna se da normalan porod kojem asistiraju primalje ima puno veće šanse da završi s manje intervencija nego porod kojem asistira liječnik.
to je naprosto dokumentirana činjenica.

ako pokušate sagledati stvari iz tog kuta, drugačije sve izgleda.
ne tvrdim da je uvijek i nužno tako
i ostaje činjenica o nekom postotku beba koje se ne mogu roditi bez intervencija
(isto kao što postoji jedan manji postotak žena koje iz zdravstvenih razloga ne mogu roditi),
ali to je onda odmak od normale, a ne uobičajena i očekivana stvar.

dakle nemoguće je dati odgovor na šbbkbb bez da se sve ovo i još štošta ima u vidu.

----------


## pomikaki

> I na kraju, ja sam u polusjedećem položaju na bolničkom krevetu bez ijednog ponta za 15 minuta rodila sina od 4400 g


Pa misliš li, ako si ti tako rodila, da je to idealan položaj za rađanje, obzirom na sve što je rečeno o našim zdjelicama?

Ako nije, zašto se tako rađa?
Ja sam u istom položaju rodila u suludim bolovima od kojih sam urlala i plakala i gubila se između trudova, rodila sam tako da su mi nalegli na trbuh, bila sam rezana i uz to pukla i dobila sam bezbroj šavova.

Što se tiče opstanka vrste, ja sam zaključila da bi davno izumrli da žene tako moraju rađati, jer bi u nekadašnjim uvjetima vrlo vjerojatno umrla od sepse da me nije imao tko zašiti u sterilnim uvjetima. Tako da su meni bili potrebni doktori na porodu da popravljaju štetu koju su sami počinili.





> Realna opasnost kod kucnog poroda je npr prolaps pupkovine. On zahtijeva hitni transfer u bolnicu. Činjenica je da se iznimno rijetko dogadja kod spontanog puknuća vodenjaka, ali nije skroz nemoguće (molim nekoga da to podkrijepi statistikama). U tom slučaju zenu se mora staviti sa zdijelicom prema gore i pozuriti u bolnicu.
> To, uz odljustenje posteljice koje je isto jako rijetko i cesto i u bolnicama zavrsi fatalno po dijete su realne komplikacije.


Ovo me zanima: kako se prepoznaje prolaps pupkovine?
Što se tiče odljuštenja posteljice guglam pa ću valjda i sama postati nešto pametnija.

----------


## Svimbalo

Mene sad zanima, taj mir i neuznemirenost o kojem priča smedja, govorimo li o subjektivnom osjećaju ili objektivnim okolnostima?
Što ako cijela strka i zbrka i gungula koja (navodno, kod mog poroda to nije bio slučaj, ja sam bila sMM-om uglavnom cijelu vrijeme sama u rađaoni) se odvija tijekom bolničkog poroda uopće ne uznemirava rodilju, odnosno ništa joj ne znači, ne smeta joj, može li i tada, po vama, to omesti normalan tijek poroda?

----------


## smedja

> *smedja* ne znam od kuda imaš podatke, ali u porodu ne možeš osjetiti da li se beba miče uobičajenim intenzitetom, da li miruje jer spava ili jer joj srce ne kuca, da li se uznemiri(!). I ja sam bila još doma kad se sve to dogodilo, a tek sam po mahovinastoj boji plodove vode shvatila da ništa ( a ne nešto) nije u redu. Tako da mi unezvjeren i sućutan pogled babice nakon prijema u rodilište nažalost nije bio neočekivan. 
> Ali, čak ni takva "smetnja" ( saznanje da rađaš dijete koji nije živo ) neće zaustaviti porod. I bez dripa i epiziotomije rodila sam je par sati kasnije. Tako da mi je čudno da pričate o smetnjama koje mogu zaustaviti porod. Neudoban položaj, loše svjetlo, kriva muzika...ma dajte - nema toga što može zaustaviti porod!


Ne znam kako se osjecas i mogu ti samo izraziti iskrenu sucut i suosjecanje zbog tragedije koja ti se dogodila.

Mozda nisam tako opcenito trebala napisati ali imam podatke na temelju svoja dva poroda (trudnoce). Cijelu trudnocu sam osluskivala svoje bebe i osjetila sam ih skoro svaki trenutak. Osjetila sam njihov strah i uznemirenost, bas kao i srecu i zivahnost kako u trudnoci tako i u porodu...
Pogrijesila sam sto sam to generalizirala. To sto je meni bilo tako ne znaci da je i ostalima, ali iskreno tesko mi se uziviti u to (bas kao sto se tebi tesko uziviti u moj dozivljaj). Nisam razmisljala niti sam puno s ljudima o tome pricala pa ne mogu donositi zakljucke.

----------


## n.grace

> dakle nemoguće je dati odgovor na šbbkbb bez da se sve ovo i još štošta ima u vidu.


Naravno da je nemoguće dati odgovor.
Felix je postavila pitanje koje situacije smatramo opasnim pri kućnom porodu, ja sam joj navela jednu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Tako da mi je čudno da pričate o smetnjama koje mogu zaustaviti porod. Neudoban položaj, loše svjetlo, kriva muzika...ma dajte - nema toga što može zaustaviti porod!


Beti, uz svo poštovanje i iskreno suosjećanje za tvoju tragediju, da, porod je vrlo lako omesti.
ne možemo naprosto sve suditi po sebi, nekome neće toliko smetati a svjetla,
 ni x ljudi oko tebe koji naizmjence vaginalno pregledavaju,
ni buka, i čistačice u prolazu s pogledom na tebe dok rađaš...
a nekome drugome će biti dovoljna i jedna od tih stvari pa da uspori sve.

porod se  može usporiti i stati.
pitajte bilo koju primalju, ginekologa.
pa ili će se nekako opet pokrenuti ili će se pak medicinski intervenirati da se dovrši operativno dok za to još ima vremena.

----------


## Svimbalo

Aha, eto mi odgovora.

----------


## n.grace

> Mene sad zanima, taj mir i neuznemirenost o kojem priča smedja, govorimo li o subjektivnom osjećaju ili objektivnim okolnostima?
> Što ako cijela strka i zbrka i gungula koja (navodno, kod mog poroda to nije bio slučaj, ja sam bila sMM-om uglavnom cijelu vrijeme sama u rađaoni) se odvija tijekom bolničkog poroda uopće ne uznemirava rodilju, odnosno ništa joj ne znači, ne smeta joj, može li i tada, po vama, to omesti normalan tijek poroda?


I mene ovo zanima, kao munjaru koja se gurala u predrađaonu.  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

pomikaki, pa danas u puno rodilišta imaš i alternativu - stolčić, kadu...
nema više ležanja na boku, imaš u rađaoni lopte, nema više zabrane pijenja vode i tako. slažem se da treba još puno.

i još nešto, kako znaš da ne bi imala te iste sulude bolove od kojih se gubiš i doma?
sve to drugačije zvuči u teoriji, ovako napisano.  :Undecided:

----------


## smedja

> Mene sad zanima, taj mir i neuznemirenost o kojem priča smedja, govorimo li o subjektivnom osjećaju ili objektivnim okolnostima?
> Što ako cijela strka i zbrka i gungula koja (navodno, kod mog poroda to nije bio slučaj, ja sam bila sMM-om uglavnom cijelu vrijeme sama u rađaoni) se odvija tijekom bolničkog poroda uopće ne uznemirava rodilju, odnosno ništa joj ne znači, ne smeta joj, može li i tada, po vama, to omesti normalan tijek poroda?


Opet kazem tesko mi se u to uzivjeti, ali moguce da postoji npr. osoba koja bi mogla na trgu bana jelacica, gola na nekoj tribini npr obaviti nuzdu (stolicu). Vjerujem da bi to bilo moguce iskljucivo snaznom voljom radi nekog viseg cilja, straha po zivot ili neke opake oklade, a mozda ni tada.
Nekima mozda promatranje ne igra veliku ulogu. Meni nije (naoko) pri prvom porodu, jer nakon sto su mi bez indikacija i trudova probusili vodenjak moji trudovi su ubrzo krenuli sami i snazni i u niti sat vremena sam se otvorila punih 10 cm uz muza, posjetitelje u radjaoni i dekor dvije rodilje (svaka s jedne strane) koje su urlale kao da ih kolje netko. Rodila sam ubrzo sa 2,5 truda uz navijanje babice i prijekor zasto sam (prvi put od kada sam usla u bolnicu) malo zastenjala, neka sutim i tiskam. To naoko nikakvo ometanje je mene posramilo, pocrvenila sam od srama i prestala slusati sebe i nastavila tiskati kao luda i nakon trudova jer je babica tako rekla.. time sam si priskrbila epiziotomiju (kasnije nestrucno zasivenu) koja mi je donijela mnoge probleme u slijedecim godinama...
Tako da je skliski teren reci sto je ometanje i kako utjece...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> I mene ovo zanima, kao munjaru koja se gurala u predrađaonu.


 ja bi rekla da je taj osjećaj vrlo individualna kategorija koju je nemoguće izmjeriti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

na ovo sam odgovarala:



> Mene sad zanima, taj mir i neuznemirenost o kojem priča smedja, govorimo li o subjektivnom osjećaju ili objektivnim okolnostima?
> Što ako cijela strka i zbrka i gungula koja (navodno, kod mog poroda to nije bio slučaj, ja sam bila sMM-om uglavnom cijelu vrijeme sama u rađaoni) se odvija tijekom bolničkog poroda uopće ne uznemirava rodilju, odnosno ništa joj ne znači, ne smeta joj, može li i tada, po vama, to omesti normalan tijek poroda?

----------


## n.grace

Upravo tako, nemoguće je izmjeriti. Ja uopće ne osporavam da netko želi biti neometan i nepromatran, samo kažem da postoje i oni kojima to nije bitno. Ne govorim samo o sebi, znam još nekoliko takvih poput mene.
Može li se i neometan porod zaustaviti?

I moram nadodati da sam od onih koji ne mogu dovesti u poveznicu porod i vršenje nužde, ta analogija mi nema smisla.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Cijelu trudnocu sam osluskivala svoje bebe i osjetila sam ih skoro svaki trenutak. Osjetila sam njihov strah i uznemirenost, bas kao i srecu i zivahnost kako u trudnoci tako i u porodu...
> .


ja mislim da bi ovo moglo biti eliminacijsko pitanje za porod doma. odnosno, one žene kojima ovo zvuči kao SF film (kao npr meni), da za porod ipak odaberu bolnicu  :Grin: 

šta ne?
mislim, ima nas i takvih.  :Undecided:

----------


## n.grace

Slažem se, cvijeto.

----------


## ina33

> Slažem se, cvijeto.


x

----------


## smedja

Iskreno, ne mogu bas garantirati da bi se "usudila" roditi doma da nisam u dosluhu s bebom...

----------


## mikka

nisam ni ja osjecala bebe. mislim znala sam kad se mrdaju i to. f. nisam opce osjecala na porodu, a k. se batinala izmedu trudova pa sam znala da je ok. nisam se ni odmah povezala s bebama, ja sam neki cudni tip. prvo imam samo osjecaj da se moram brinuti za njih, a tek kasnije dolazi ljubav  :Undecided:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Upravo tako, nemoguće je izmjeriti. Ja uopće ne osporavam da netko želi biti neometan i nepromatran, samo kažem da postoje i oni kojima to nije bitno. Ne govorim samo o sebi, znam još nekoliko takvih poput mene.
> Može li se i neometan porod zaustaviti?
> 
> I moram nadodati da sam od onih koji ne mogu dovesti u poveznicu porod i vršenje nužde, ta analogija mi nema smisla.


može, u nekim rubnim situacijama.
npr. kod poprečnog položaja kolika ja znam nema šanse roditi ikako drugačije nego carskim rezom, bez obzira na savršeno neometanje.

zadak i posteriorni položaj (beba je licem prema majci) ili jako velika beba će tražiti još veću razinu neometanja jer su u startu teži nego kod idealnog položaja (glavica dolje,
licem prema majčinoj kralježnici).

----------


## n.grace

mamma Juanita, hvala ti na strpljenju. maria71 je u pravu, ti uistinu jesi dobri duh foruma. :Heart:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ne, ne, ne, JA sam dobri duh foruma.

Inače, skroz svimbam cvijetu, i meni je osjećaj bebe totalni SF. Ja i sad osjećam bebu, iako uopće nisam trudna  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

n.grace, hvala  :Love: 
nadam se da ćemo nastaviti topic u dobrom duhu  :Smile: ...

što se tiče analogije poroda i pražnjenja crijeva,
ako se samo zadržiš na "opipljivoj" razini- i cerviks i anus su anatomski sfinkteri,
, kružni mišići koji se mogu opustiti i stisnuti, a lakše to čine kada smo opušteni.

evo što Ina May Gaskin kaže o sfinkterima,
a njena tehnika opuštanja čeljusti je nazvana "sfincter low"
bdw, vi koje puno pitate  :Cool: , ima u Rodinoj knjižnici knjiga,
 nisu sve uvijek dostupne ali nađe se  :Wink: ...



> Your sphincters (including your excretory, cervical and vaginal) are responsible for releasing your baby into this world.  If your sphincters are tight you may not progress, you will probably experience more pain, and you may be given pitocin to help force those sphincters open.
> 
> So what exactly is Ina May's "Sphincter Law"?
> •Excretory, cervical, and vaginal sphincters function best in an atmosphere of intimacy and privacy.  For example, a bathroom with a locking door or a bedroom where interruption is unlikely or impossible.
> •These sphincters cannot be opened at will and do not respond well to commands such as push or relax!
> •When a person's sphincter is in the process of opening, it may suddenly close down if that person becomes upset, frightened, humiliated, or self conscious.  Why?  High levels of adrenaline in the bloodstream do not favor (sometimes, they actually prevent) the opening of sphincters.  This inhibition factors is one important reason why women in traditional societies may have mostly chosen women, except in extraordinary circumstances, to attend  them in labor and birth.  ( Have you double checked your birth plan?  Have you officially chosen who you want to attend your birth?)
> •The state of relaxation of the mouth and jaw is directly correlated to the ability of the cervix, the vagina, and the anus to open to full capacity.
> What can you do?
> Practice breathing exercises with your mouth open...practice groaning nice an loud, like you are making love, with your mouth open.  Have your partner prepare some funny jokes while you are in labor, or think of funny incidents that you have encountered together!
> ...


evo i filmića  :Very Happy: 

http://www.google.com/search?q=sphin...ed=0CEgQqwQwCQ

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ne, ne, ne, JA sam dobri duh foruma.
> 
> Inače, skroz svimbam cvijetu, i meni je osjećaj bebe totalni SF. Ja i sad osjećam bebu, iako uopće nisam trudna


 . 
dobra volja je najbolja  :Very Happy:  ...

nego, kužim skroz i slažem se da nema smisla rađati kod kuće ako se toga bojiš.
 strah odmaže porodu pa bolje ići tamo gdje se osjećaj sigurnije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> "sfincter low"


sfincter l*a*w  :Embarassed:

----------


## cvijeta73

> The state of relaxation of the mouth and jaw is directly correlated to the ability of the cervix, the vagina, and the anus to open to full capacity.
> What can you do?
> Practice breathing exercises with your mouth open...practice groaning nice an loud, like you are making love, with your mouth open.


probam kod slijedeće tvrde stolice pa javim rezultat  :Grin: . rađat više neću, al bome bi mi ovo dosta pomoglo u prvom slučaju.

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Grin: 

kaže ona da pomaže ono puhanje zraka kroz usta kao što rade konji  :Grin: 
ili ono kad ti nešto ide na živce, teško ti je pa puhneš kroz usta tako da usne vibriraju.
Felix kaže da je njoj pomoglo u porodu  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

> Ne, ne, ne, JA sam dobri duh foruma.
> 
> Inače, skroz svimbam cvijetu, i meni je osjećaj bebe totalni SF. Ja i sad osjećam bebu, iako uopće nisam trudna


 :Laughing: 

Kužim ja mišiće, opuštanje i sve to, ali brate, kad bih mogla birati, radije bih rodila pred publikom nego se iznuždala, stvarno. Čak i pod cijenu da se uz porod i ovo usput obavi, ali vjerujem da bi beba ipak odvukla pažnju. XD

----------


## smedja

Ja sam tako brrrrrrundala tijekom bolnih trudova na drugom porodu i ekspresno se otvorila, a pomogao mi je i sam zvuk... kao neko kanaliziranje i otpustanje boli...
A kasnije pri hemoroidima i problemima s tvrdom stolicom pokusala sam isto i pomoglo je

MM je kasnije pricao da je skoro umro od smijeha kad me cuo...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

mamma Juanita, naravno da nisam napisala apsolutno sve spoznaje koje ljudi imaju o građi zdjelice. Sve ovo što pišeš je točno, možemo tu dodati i građu lubanje ljudskog novorođenčeta kao dodatnu prilagodbu za prolazak kroz zdjelicu itd. itd.

Ali opet ostaje činjenica da naša zdjelica nije savršeno oblikovana za porod jer su se morali napraviti neki ustupci za dvonožni hod.
(Da se razumijemo, evolucija "bira" osobine koje znatno pridonose razvoju neke vrste, pa budući da je dvonožni hod ljudima donio popriličan napredak, otežano, ali ipak izvedivo, rađanje je u ovom slučaju bilo kompromis.)

Bilo bi zanimljivo da izradite model ljudske zdjelice i glavu prosječnog novorođenčeta pa na jednoj od budućih radionica pokažete prolazak glave kroz zdjelicu, dovodeći pri tom zdjelicu u razne položaje i rotirajući glavu. Možda slični modeli postoje na medicinskom fakultetu, ali svakako je to zanimljiv način za pojašnjavanje ovog tehničkog dijela poroda.

A za Felix sam nažalost stekla dojam da moje postove čita površno (ili nikako) ili da namjerno ignorira neke rečenice pa stalno donosi iskrivljene zaključke i postavlja mi pitanja o nečemu što uopće nisam spominjala.


I da za kraj iksam cvijetu  :Smile:

----------


## smedja

Offt. moje manje dijete je ovo ljeto ispustalo taj isti zvuk kad joj je nos bio pun (a valjda i s uhom nesto) i dr u zemlji gdje smo bili su mi rekli da je to iz yoge neki bla bla... da joj to pomaze da joj se odstopaju usi i nos

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Uf, sad mi uletilo nekoliko postova, ne iksam ovaj zadnji cvijetin post nego jedan od onih prije  :Grin: 

I mamu Ju potpisujem... ovaj dio:



> nema smisla rađati kod kuće ako se toga bojiš.
>  strah odmaže porodu pa bolje ići tamo gdje se osjećaj sigurnije.


To bi po meni bio glavni zaključak ove rasprave.

I to da porod nije sasvim jednostavan proces :tjera_vodu_na_svoj_mlin:

----------


## BusyBee

> kaže ona da pomaže ono puhanje zraka kroz usta kao što rade konji


I puhanje balona od sapunice.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> nisam ni ja osjecala bebe. mislim znala sam kad se mrdaju i to. f. nisam opce osjecala na porodu, a k. se batinala izmedu trudova pa sam znala da je ok. nisam se ni odmah povezala s bebama, ja sam neki cudni tip. prvo imam samo osjecaj da se moram brinuti za njih, a tek kasnije dolazi ljubav


I ja tako (osim porod CR-om), ali meni se to čini skroz normalno.

----------


## cvijeta73

> I da za kraj iksam cvijetu


šta, i ti ćeš puhat na zahodu?  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

hemebti ulete  :Grin:

----------


## smedja

Svatko donosi svoje zakljucke  :Wink: 

Moj, donesen prije cca godinu i pol je da je porod nesto sasvim jednostavno, kao piti vode, uz uvjete koji su potrebni (tj uz odsustvo prevelike kolicine kojecega :D ). Vjerujem da bi skoro svaka od nas rodila upravo tako da nam je usadjeno tako o porodu razmisljati... pa i uz neku dozu ometanja, ali neometanje porod cini kratkim, prozivljenim u punoj svijesti i nezaboravnim zauvijek... to je od tada moja tajna oaza, moje sveto mjesto.
Kad me nesto uznemiri ili imam problem, sjetim se tog trenutka, tog osjecaja, tih mirisa i preplavi me sreca... dok ovo pisem smjeskam se

i ne pisem ovo radi patroniziranja ili kojecega nego zelje da prenesem da ima nesto bolje...

----------


## Svimbalo

Da, kao što je rekla cvijeta, totalni SF...

----------


## n.grace

> Uf, sad mi uletilo nekoliko postova, ne iksam ovaj zadnji cvijetin post nego jedan od onih prije 
> 
> I mamu Ju potpisujem... ovaj dio:
> 
> To bi po meni bio glavni zaključak ove rasprave.
> 
> I to da porod nije sasvim jednostavan proces :tjera_vodu_na_svoj_mlin:


Slažem se.
I predlažem - netko je spomenuo preinake tekstova s portala. Jednostavno, u tekstu o kućnom porodu, uz nedostatke i opasnosti bolničkog poroda, navesti iste za PKK. Vjerujem da bi na taj način većina bila zadovoljna.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita, naravno da nisam napisala apsolutno sve spoznaje koje ljudi imaju o građi zdjelice. Sve ovo što pišeš je točno, možemo tu dodati i građu lubanje ljudskog novorođenčeta kao dodatnu prilagodbu za prolazak kroz zdjelicu itd. itd.
> 
> Ali opet ostaje činjenica da naša zdjelica nije savršeno oblikovana za porod jer su se morali napraviti neki ustupci za dvonožni hod.
> (Da se razumijemo, evolucija "bira" osobine koje znatno pridonose razvoju neke vrste, pa budući da je dvonožni hod ljudima donio popriličan napredak, otežano, ali ipak izvedivo, rađanje je u ovom slučaju bilo kompromis.)


je, uspravni hod nije olakšao.
ali ni jedna možda ključna stvar koju nisam spomenula- ljudski mozak,
intelektualni dio mozga tzv "novi" mozak ili "neocortex" 
koji je daleko najrazvijeniji u čovjeka.
taj "misleći" mozak je odgovoran za govor, matematičko razmišljanje i štošta drugog po čemu se čovjek razlikuje od drugih sisavaca,
ali problem je što bi za porod za samu ženu najlakše bilo da on malo odspava  :Smile: .

da ja sad ne parafraziram (a i ne stignem više pisat), stavljam još jean link na članak:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2162




> Bilo bi zanimljivo da izradite model ljudske zdjelice i glavu prosječnog novorođenčeta pa na jednoj od budućih radionica pokažete prolazak glave kroz zdjelicu, dovodeći pri tom zdjelicu u razne položaje i rotirajući glavu. Možda slični modeli postoje na medicinskom fakultetu, ali svakako je to zanimljiv način za pojašnjavanje ovog tehničkog dijela poroda.


imamo i zdjelicu i bebu za nju  :Wink: , nabavili prije par godina
i koristimo na radionicama, osobito na onoj s partnerima.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> I predlažem - netko je spomenuo preinake tekstova s portala. Jednostavno, u tekstu o kućnom porodu, uz nedostatke i opasnosti bolničkog poroda, navesti iste za PKK. Vjerujem da bi na taj način većina bila zadovoljna.


Nadam se da smo to usvojili.
Jesmo li?  :Grin: 


Smedja, i ja svoje porode pamtim kao prekrasna iskustva. I moram priznati da mi je žao kad pričam s trudnicama koje se boje poroda, uvijek im govorim da budu pozitivne i sve može proći savršeno. Čak ni porođajnu bol ne pamtim kao strašnu (čak iz ove moje perspektive mislim da ponekad žene malo pretjeruju  :Grin:  ). Ali uglavnom čujem da sam jedina koja im tako priča o porodu, što mi je žao. 
Jer porod je zaista lijep događaj.
Ali ne želim zbog te spoznaje isključiti mozak i zaboraviti da nije sve to tako jednostavno i da porod u samo jednom trenu od najljepšeg može postati najstrašniji događaj u našim životima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

najbolje da kao link na taj tekst stavimo link na ovaj topic  :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> imamo i zdjelicu i bebu za nju , nabavili prije par godina
> i koristimo na radionicama, osobito na onoj s partnerima.


  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2201



> *Kada se govori o porodu i rađanju, sve ono što je specifično za ljude mora se eliminirati, a sve ono što je specifično ostalim sisavcima, mora se zadovoljiti.* Da bi se eliminiralo ono što je specifično ljudsko, potrebno je osloboditi se tereta svih vjerovanja (koji su neodvojivi od rituala), koja su tisućljećima ometala fiziološke procese rađanja u svim znanim kulturnim okruženjima. (Takva su vjerovanja vjerojatno predstavljala evolucijsku prednost na određenom stupnju ljudske povijesti.) To podrazumijeva smanjenje aktivnosti neokorteksa, dijela mozga čija je izuzetna razvijenost jedinstveno obilježje čovjeka. To također podrazumijeva da se jezik koje je jedinstven čovjeku, mora vrlo oprezno koristiti.
> 
> Zadovoljiti potrebe sisavaca znači da se prije svega treba zadovoljiti potreba za privatnošću, budući da svi sisavci tijekom poroda, imaju strategiju skloniti se od pogleda i izbjeći promatranje. Time se istovremeno zadovoljava potreba za sigurnošću: ženka sisavaca koji žive u džungli ne može roditi ako je okružena predatorima. Zanimljivo je da kada žena koja rađa ima potpunu privatnosti i osjeća se sigurno, vrlo često se nađe u tipičnom položaju sisavca, na primjer u položaju puzanja.
> 
> Danas je uobičajeno reći da porođaj treba «humanizirati». Međutim, ako je cilj da se smanji broj carskog reza, prednost treba dati „mamiziranju“ porođaja (da postane što je više nalik porodu ostalih sisavaca). U tom smislu, porođaj treba de-humanizirati.
> 
> 
> 
> Izvadak iz knjige Michela Odenta «The Caesarean», 2005

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Meni je taj konkretan post baš zasmetao,
> jer mi je zazvučao kao"shit happens anywhere, so what", a to mi obzirom na tematiku nije primjereno.


 :Shock:  
Da, ovo što si TI napisala stvarno nije primjereno. :Mad: 
Molim te da ne pišeš moje postove umjesto mene. 
Ja sam napisala ono što sam napisala, a ne ovo što mi ti sada podmećeš.

I inače ne razmišljam u frazama, a ponajmanje na nematerinjem mi jeziku. Sasvim slučajno, nemam običaj niti prostačiti, pa ovaj tvoj biser koji si napisala nema nikakve veze samnom.
Više me ovo tvoje podsjeća na kakav kaubojski film: kauboj sjedi ispred saloona, i nakon što je pljunuo na tlo, izbaci ovu rečenicu.



> I ne, nije isto da li je došlo do smrti novorođenčeta u operacijskoj sali, gdje su učinili sve da mu spase život
> i u nečijem dnevnom boravku gdje asistencija nije stigla na vrijeme.


A ti nisi čula za pojam pogreške liječnika? Za vrijeme operacije, ili prije same operacije (što je i dovelo do problema), ili nakon operacije?
Čini mi se da idealiziraš porod u bolnici.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ali, ljudi su jedini sisavci kojima je potrebna asistencija pri porodu, zbog onih rotacija (građa zdjelice, porođajnog kanala bla bla...)
Mi jednostavno nismo napravljeni tako da rađamo sami.
OK, ne treba nam cijela četa doktora, stažista, babica, čistačica... ali asistencija nam je potrebna.
Slažeš li se mama Ju?

----------


## VedranaV

Otišle ste dosta dalje, nadam se da neće biti prevelika digresija to što ću se vratiti na zadnji Pčelicin post od jučer:




> Vedrana, ja nisam napisala da je jedino sigurno mjesto za porod rodilište.
> Ali ostatak - da. Ne kažem to ja nego znanstvene činjenice.
> Jesi ti znala za ove rotacije pri porodu, ne razumijem što ti je nejasno?


Da, znala sam i za građu zdjelice i za rotaciju djeteta u porodu. Za tezu da je porod zbog toga težak i opasan sam čula još davno, nije mi to novost. Međutim, meni su zanimljiva objašnjenja antropologa koji se bave istraživanjem poroda u različitim kulturama i koji primjećuju da su stavovi o porodu i percepcija ovisni o kulturi. Tako su za našu kulturu karakteristični bolni porodi i stav prema porodu kao teškom i opasnom (i još mnogo toga, ali nije to sad tema). Tako da mislim da su tu izvrnute stvari, da nije ljudski porod težak i opasan zbog građe ženske zdjelice, nego prvo postoji uvjerenje da je porod težak i opasan, a tek onda se to ide objašnjavati i opravdavati građom ženske zdjelice, ne znam jesam li dobro objasnila. Zdjelice žena jesu drugačije od zdjelica ženki gorila, ali nisu zbog toga manje lijepe, vrijedne ni funkcionalne. Pitam se, kad bi ženska zdjelica bila zaista toliko opasna za porod i loše prilagođena porodu, zar bi toliki postotak žena rađao lako i bez komplikacija?

(tu sad ide cijeli dio o tome kako se kroz povijest formirao stav o teškim i opasnim porodima u našoj kulturi, o gladi, siromaštvu, teškom radu, obespravljenim ženama, ženama kao nižim bićima, ženama krivima za progonstvo iz raja, ženama koje će rađati u mukama, ženama kao nesposobnima za razmišljanje i odlučivanje, mizoginiji, istrebljivanju babica kroz lov na vještice, mračnoj povijesti opstetricije itd.) 

Vezano uz kulturološki utjecaj, meni je zanimljiva povezanost toga kako su rađale naše majke i naše bake s tim kako ćemo mi roditi.

Uglavnom, moje bazično uvjerenje nije da su porodi teški i opasni, nego da su sigurni i prekrasni, da su jedinstven proces transformacije, svojevrstan dar prirode. Inače ne bi bila baš neka doula, zar ne  :Smile: ?

I dalje me zanima, s obzirom da vjeruješ da su porodi teški i opasni, što dalje s tim, što je nastavak na to?

----------


## smedja

Nisi mene pitala, ali ja se ne slazem Pcelice... mislim da nam nije potrebna asistencija pri porodu, ali je dobrodosla zbog osjecaja sigurnosti i eventualnih problema... a najvise zbog uvrijezenosti misljenja da je asistencija potrebna.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Pčelice, sori, ne mogu se složiti.
jer inače bi mi zaista kao civilizacija propali.
imaj u vidu da su nam sve ove bolničke intervencije na raspolaganju niti zadnjih 100 godina
što je ništa u ondosu na povijest čovječanstva.
*ali* mii, za razliku od životinja, imamo načina da spasimo tih 5-10-15 %
 poroda koji ne bi dobro završili da se ne intervenira.
nije dobro što smo zbog te korisne mogućnosti stvorili nove probleme jer imamo pristup "ili-ili",
umjesto da poštujemo da tijelo u principu većinom radi kako treba i da bi  tehnologiju trebali koristiti samo kada je nužno..
nije dobro kad se zbog odmaka od normale koji je moguć u manjem postotku
 rutinski *svima* rade neke stvari koje mogu smetati, štetiti, napraviti problem
tamo gdje ga inače ne bi bilo.

----------


## dutka_lutka

mamma Ju, čini mi se da Pcelica u svom zadnjem postu nije napisala da nam treba intervencija, nego asistencija.
Misli se valjda na primalju. (Ja bih dodala i doulu.)

----------


## mamma Juanita

skužila sam al to ne mijenja ono što sam napisala.
asistencija je dobro došla pogotovo kad uvažava fiziologiju poroda,
 ali nije neophodna za opstanak ljudske vrste, 
a to je ono što mi se činilo da pčelica želi reći.

----------


## Felix

> Bilo bi zanimljivo da izradite model ljudske zdjelice i glavu prosječnog novorođenčeta pa na jednoj od budućih radionica pokažete prolazak glave kroz zdjelicu, dovodeći pri tom zdjelicu u razne položaje i rotirajući glavu. Možda slični modeli postoje na medicinskom fakultetu, ali svakako je to zanimljiv način za pojašnjavanje ovog tehničkog dijela poroda.
> 
> A za Felix sam nažalost stekla dojam da moje postove čita površno (ili nikako) ili da namjerno ignorira neke rečenice pa stalno donosi iskrivljene zaključke i postavlja mi pitanja o nečemu što uopće nisam spominjala.


pcelice, imamo odavno taj model zdjelice (cini mi se da sad vec imamo dva modela), i zajedno s lutkom novorodjenceta vazan je rekvizit kojim na nasim radionicama za trudnice pokazujemo kako se beba spusta niz zdjelicu, rotira, objasnjavamo vaznost gibanja i uspravnog polozaja u izgonu, i sl.

nazalost, imam i ja identican osjecaj u vezi tebe. bas se osjecam napadnuto, iako, vjeruj, nijedan tvoj post nisam procitala povrsno. izgleda da si nismo kliknule...

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki, pa danas u puno rodilišta imaš i alternativu - stolčić, kadu...
> nema više ležanja na boku, imaš u rađaoni lopte, nema više zabrane pijenja vode i tako. slažem se da treba još puno.
> 
> i još nešto, kako znaš da ne bi imala te iste sulude bolove od kojih se gubiš i doma?
> sve to drugačije zvuči u teoriji, ovako napisano.


Ma odgovarala sam Mari čisto protuprimjerom, i zbilja me zanima misli li ona da je to idealan položaj za porod, a ako ne, zašto iznosi svoj primjer, kao dokaz da je ipak moguće tako roditi? Što to znači?

A ako ću odgovarati na tvoj post... nema veze toliko s raspravom i opet će biti predugo, ali da pokušam. Baš to što spominješ me potaklo u ponovne rasprave, zbilja sam ogorčena što se nabavljaju stolići i svi ti rekviziti a onda ih kad dođeš u trudovima osoblje odbije koristiti. U mom rodilištu jedna je babica rodilji rekla da ne može dobiti stolčić jer bi ona tada morala promijeniti hlače  :Confused:  . Koliko čujem, preko pola osoblja odbija koristiti stolčić i premda je službeni stav rodilišta _što prirodniji porod_, neslužbeni stav osoblja je da su to gluposti.

Što se tiče bolova, vjerujem da bih imala neke bolove i u drugom položaju, ali ne ovakve. Nema riječi kojima bih ih opisala. Osim toga, prije odlaska u rodilište kad sam legla na leđa zbog brijanja (kod kuće) javilo se to gušenje koje sam osjećala i ranije u trudnoći u tom položaju. Jedva sam dočekala da to bude gotovo i nakon toga su trudovi opet bili sasvim podnošljivi. I već puno prije u trudnoći nisam mogla ležati na leđima, doslovce bi mi došlo slabo, još na prvom ctg-u sam osjetila taj osjećaj gušenja. Sve ostale ctg-oce odrađivala sam na boku ali ovdje su me prisilili da ležim na leđima premda sam stalno molila da mi dozvole neki drugi položaj.

Sve bih ja to zaboravila, i one druge detalje koje zbilja ne želim ponavljati, da ne postoji sasvim realna opasnost da ako tamo dođem doživim isto. Opcija je dakle vožnja sat i pol u trudovima do idućeg rodilišta, ili pkk.

Evo, ovo je sve samo za cvijetu, a za Maru je pitanje s početka posta.

I također mi se ne čini da je ljudska vrsta nesposobna roditi bez asistencije. Možemo reći da se možda komplikacije događaju nešto češće nego kod drugih vrsta, ne znam, položaj poprečno, odljuštenje maternice, trebalo bi što kaže cvijeta provesti statistiku koliko se često događaju komplikacije kod drugih sisavaca. I dobro je što imamo metode kojima takva stanja možemo lakše predvidjeti i spriječiti. Ali znamo da je u mnogim kulturama običaj (ili poželjno) da žena rađa sama, sakrivena od pogleda, dakle i bez doule. Ne kažem da tu nije bilo smrtnih slučajeva koje bi riješila hitna operacija da je operacijska sala bila dostupna, ali su oni bili rijetki, dovoljno da se takva tradicija održala.

----------


## pomikaki

> skužila sam al to ne mijenja ono što sam napisala.
> asistencija je dobro došla pogotovo kad uvažava fiziologiju poroda,
> ali nije neophodna za opstanak ljudske vrste, 
> a to je ono što mi se činilo da pčelica želi reći.


To bi značilo da su doule i babice postojale prije nego što su se ljudi uspravili na dvije noge... od Lucy na dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Tako da mislim da su tu izvrnute stvari, da nije ljudski porod težak i  opasan zbog građe ženske zdjelice, nego prvo postoji uvjerenje da je  porod težak i opasan, a tek onda se to ide objašnjavati i opravdavati  građom ženske zdjelice, ne znam jesam li dobro objasnila.


Jesi  :Smile: 
Ali ja ne mislim da su tu izvrnute stvari.




> imaj u vidu da su nam sve ove bolničke intervencije na raspolaganju niti zadnjih 100 godina


I da je do tada porod bio jedan od najčešćih uzroka smrtnosti među ženama porodiljne dobi.

Ne stoji niti ovo da bi mi kao civilizacija propali, jer je čovjek društveno biće. Razvijao se na način da živi u čoporu, da se pojedinsci u čoporu bave određenim djelatnostima itd. itd.
Ljudi imaju mali broj potomaka, ali jako razvijenu brigu za potomstvo.
Niže vrste imaju veliki broj potomaka, ali kod njih često ne postoji briga za potomstvo, ili je minimalna.
To su neke od prilagodbi za što uspješnije produljenje vrste, svatko preživljava kako najbolje zna i umije.
Nama je za opstanak i dominaciju na zemlji presudan mozak, njime nadoknađujemo sve eventualne nedostatke.
(Da ne ispadne sad kako mislim da smo mi ljudi savršeno nadmoćni i prepametni... nismo, jer često koristimo mozak za sasvim pogrešne ciljeve)




> umjesto da poštujemo da tijelo u principu većinom radi kako treba i da bi  tehnologiju trebali koristiti samo kada je nužno..
> nije dobro kad se zbog odmaka od normale koji je moguć u manjem postotku
>  rutinski *svima* rade neke stvari koje mogu smetati, štetiti, napraviti problem
> tamo gdje ga inače ne bi bilo.


S ovim se slažem.
Samo naglašavam da nije dobro vjerovati da "tijelo zna" i da je sve jednostavno savršeno, jer nije. Takvo razmišljanje i isključivanje logičnog razmišljanja i kritičkog pristupa informacijama nikako nije poželjno pri donošenju odluke o mjestu poroda.

Aatomiju zdjelice i porođajnog kanala sam uvela u raspravu jer mislim da je to najbolji dokaz da je pri porodu potrebno imati (sigurnu) asistenciju.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> da je do tada porod bio jedan od najčešćih uzroka smrtnosti među ženama porodiljne dobi.


ovo je skroz netočno.
glavni uzroci smrti kroz povijest su bili ratovi i sve vezano uz njih (siromaštvo, bolest...),
epidemije, glad, težak fizički rad, težak život općenito (na rubu gladi) etc...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pomikaki, što si me pitala, zašto navodim svoj primjer.
Pa zato da pokažem kako ti kreveti nisu svima loši  :Smile: 
Meni je taj položaj baš odgovarao, ali ja sam imala babicu da mi pomogne izvući bebu.
Da sam bila sama vjerojatno bi morala čučnuti i pokušati bebu izvući sama.

P.S. Pliz zanemarite tipfelere u ranijem postu, žurim, dosta sam se relaksirala uz porode  :Grin: , idem opet raditi.

----------


## mamma Juanita

i Pčelice, čovjek nije samo intelekt.
to je njegov važan dio, ali nikako jedini niti najvažniji.
cjelina je važna, ne samo dio (osobe).

----------


## Felix

mislila sam se ne javljati vise na topic, ali reagirat cu na _nuznost asistencije_, uz rizik da pcelica opet shvati moj post drugacije nego sto je zamisljeno.

za razliku od pcelice, smatram da asistencija _nije nuzno potrebna_ pri svim ljudskim porodima. naravno da ponekad dobro dodje, ali onih 80% (neki kazu 85-90%) poroda koji prodju bez komplikacija, odnosi se i na izgon, tj. u debeloj vecini poroda zeni ne treba niti pomoc pri izgonu. naravno, ovisi u kojem polozaju radja. ako lezis na onom bolnickom krevetu, naravno da netko mora prihvatiti dijete jer ce inace pasti na pod. ali ako radjas cuceci, klececi ili slicno, dovoljno si blizu podloge da beba samo ispuzne van. ili ako radjas u kadi, naravno. 

ili mozes uloviti bebu vlastitim rukama kao sto je napravila fidji (da, rodilja moze uzeti bebu sama, opet ovisno o polozaju u kojem radja)  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Samo naglašavam da nije dobro vjerovati da "tijelo zna" i da je sve jednostavno savršeno, jer nije.


Ovo mi se čini najvažnijim od svega.
Nečije tijelo zna, nečije ne. Nikako se ne smije prezentirati kao univerzalno pravilo.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ovo je skroz netočno.
> glavni uzroci smrti kroz povijest su bili ratovi i sve vezano uz njih (siromaštvo, bolest...),
> epidemije, glad, težak fizički rad, težak život općenito (na rubu gladi) etc...


*jedan od* najčešćih uzroka smrtnosti među* ženama porodiljne dobi* (koje recimo nisu išle u rat)

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Aatomiju zdjelice i porođajnog kanala sam uvela u raspravu jer mislim da je to najbolji dokaz da je pri porodu potrebno imati (sigurnu) asistenciju.


Dobro, a na kakvu asistenciju konkretno misliš?

----------


## pomikaki

> Pomikaki, što si me pitala, zašto navodim svoj primjer.
> Pa zato da pokažem kako ti kreveti nisu svima loši 
> Meni je taj položaj baš odgovarao, ali ja sam imala babicu da mi pomogne izvući bebu.
> Da sam bila sama vjerojatno bi morala čučnuti i pokušati bebu izvući sama.


Pa na osnovu tog posta netko bi se nepromišljeno mogao odlučiti roditi na krevetu ležeći  :Grin: 
sori, ali kad se sjetim one muke od ležanja dođe mi zlo, a ti mi kažeš da je to ok položaj premda svi stručnjaci kažu da nije...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Bemu miša pomikaki, nisam ležala nego polusjedala.
Ni ja nikako ne volim ležati u trudovima, to mi baš nije odgovaralo.

Dutka, mislim na asistenciju koja će pomoći pri rotaciji bebe u porođajnom kanalu.
Znam, znam, i ti to možeš, paramana doula  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

Meni ne bi ni na kraj pamet bilo da idem rotirati dijete u rodnici  :Shock: . Nije valjda da misliš da doule to rade? To napravi dijete samo kada žena nije na natrag i polegnuta, uz pomoć gravitacije i sakralnog dijela kralježnice, za koji je bitno da je slobodan upravo iz tog razloga.

----------


## pomikaki

> Bemu miša pomikaki, nisam ležala nego polusjedala.


Pa dobro, meni je to bilo poluležeći više nego polusjedeći položaj, u svakom slučaju zdjelica je pritisnuta odozdo a to nije za preporučiti.

----------


## Felix

> Dutka, mislim na asistenciju koja će pomoći pri rotaciji bebe u porođajnom kanalu.


da li smatras da je ta asistencija nuzna i neophodna? da se beba naprosto ne moze sama rotirati? da ju treba izvuci jer ju maternica nije u stanju izgurati van?

ne provociram nego me iskreno zanima, cini mi se da je ovo jedna od tocaka gdje se potpuno razilazimo u misljenju.

ali moram reci da me uzasava me sama pomisao na _izvlacenje_ bebe.  :Shock:

----------


## miniminia

da se nadovežem na svimbalin post o tome kako se nije osjećala degradirano, loše u rađaoni...
ni ja se nisam, jer osim mm i babice koja je bila cijelo vrijeme uz mene, imala sam svog doktora koji me pratio,bila sam u zatvorenom boksu istvarno se nisam osjećala loše, razgolićenom ili posramljenom...
dapače, retrogradno gledavši, meni je bolnica, osoblje davalo sigurnost, da ako ja posustanem , ako ode kvrapcu, tu ima netko tko će spašavati stvar, ljudi koji na kraju krajeva trebaju imati neki IQ, iskustvo i znanje... 

i meni je to da znam kako mi se dijete miče totalno _na rubu znanosti_ priča...  
stvarno poštujem PKK, ali mene bi bilo toga strah... strah me nakon svih ovih tekstova koje sam pročitala, cijelog topika, približavanja, upoznavanja, svejedno neki mali glasić govori , miniminia, ni' to za te...  :Cool: 
a strah ne shvaćam kao nešto loše...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni ne bi ni na kraj pamet bilo da idem rotirati dijete u rodnici . Nije valjda da misliš da doule to rade? To napravi dijete samo kada žena nije na natrag i polegnuta, uz pomoć gravitacije i sakralnog dijela kralježnice, za koji je bitno da je slobodan upravo iz tog razloga.


veliki X

mehanizam porođaja je upravo takav da se dijete *samo* rotira u por. kanalu,
ne trba mu pomoć izvana, dovoljno je neodmagati (ležanjem ili poluležajem recimo).
a ako je dijete u nekom od onih trickey položaja,
može pomoći da se majka pomiče onako kako joj paše
jer tijelo signalizira koji je položaj optimalan, tj . u kojem je najmanji otpor.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Bemu miša pomikaki, nisam ležala nego polusjedala.
> Ni ja nikako ne volim ležati u trudovima, to mi baš nije odgovaralo.


A ima nas koje smo morale po direktivi ležati, pa nam to - nije baš "leglo".



> Dutka, mislim na asistenciju koja će pomoći pri rotaciji bebe u porođajnom kanalu.


Ali tko je ta asistencija? Možda misliš na Svevišnjeg?
Ako je porod fiziološki, beba se sama okreće, postupno. Rekli smo već da je bitno da je žena u toplom, neuznemiravana, da se osjeća sigurno.
Isto tako, da bi se beba zarotirala i spustila u zdjelicu, rodilja bi se trebala umjereno kretati, za vrijeme trudova i stajati naslonjena o npr. stol i prodisati trudove.
Naravno, opstetricija je smislila i kako da "ubrza" taj dio poroda, pa da liječnik "okrene" dijete.  :Mad:  To nije nimalo bezopasno, a pri fiziološkom porodu, dakle kod uredne trudnoće, potpuno je nepotrebno.

----------


## miniminia

> i Pčelice, čovjek nije samo intelekt.
> to je njegov važan dio, ali nikako jedini niti najvažniji.
> cjelina je važna, ne samo dio (osobe).


s  ovim se slažem

----------


## mamma Juanita

> *jedan od* najčešćih uzroka smrtnosti među* ženama porodiljne dobi* (koje recimo nisu išle u rat)


ja nemam takvu informaciju.
bdw, ako i nisu išle u rat, i žene i djeca su vrlo često stradavali u ratnim osvajanjima.
ali znam da se znatno povećala smrtnost majki
nakon što je porod iz kuće preseljen u bolnicu
a prije nego li se osvijestila potreba pranja ruku prije i nakon pregleda.

a djeca su često umirala u ranim godinama života,
kao što rekoh, od bolesti, gladi ili oboje.
mnogi su umrli na porodu, no nitko ni ne tvrdi da se to nije događalo.
ali nikako to nije bio jedan od glavnih uzroka smrtnosti.
neusporedivo s ratovima i epidemijama.

----------


## miniminia

ali priznajem da ne znam tako dobro osluškivati samu sebe... ne znam se toliko dobro u cjelosti, da bih mogla osloniti se na samu sebe u najvažnijem trenutku mog života

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> može pomoći da se majka pomiče onako kako joj paše
> jer tijelo signalizira koji je položaj optimalan, tj . u kojem je najmanji otpor.


A ovdje se mi potpuno razilazimo.
Dozvolite bar da ne znaju sve žene očitati te signale.

Ne, nisam mislila da asistencija treba rukama rotirati dijete u porođajnom kanalu (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ali mi se ne da naširoko tipkati jer neke stvari podrazumijevam.
Ali super je kako ste sve spremno skočile na tu rečenicu.
Mislila sam na asistenciju koja ženama pomaže u praćenju tijeka poroda i prihvaćanju djeteta.

Moram priznati da je s vama stvarno teško komunicirati  :Undecided: 
Vi imate te svoje stavove i čini mi se da vas ni sam Odent ne bi mogao uvjeriti da nije sve tako crno-bijelo, niti tako jednostavno i bezazleno. Najgore je što ste uvjerene da znate apsolutno sve o porodu, što je po meni jako opasno.

Da završim jednom lijepom izrekom koju ja jako volim: znanje je toliko veliko da svatko ima pravo na neznanje.
 :Wink:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> a djeca su često umirala u ranim godinama života,
> kao što rekoh, od bolesti, gladi ili oboje.


Ajme, da mujica ovo pročita što bi se razveselio  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> stvarno poštujem PKK, ali mene bi bilo toga strah... strah me nakon svih ovih tekstova koje sam pročitala, cijelog topika, približavanja, upoznavanja, svejedno neki mali glasić govori , miniminia, ni' to za te... 
> a strah ne shvaćam kao nešto loše...


miniminia, mislim da si to baš lijepo i iskreno rekla.
mislim da je pošteno sebi reći što jest a što nije moj "cup of tea".
ukus se s vremenom nekad i promijeni  :Wink: .
i slažem se da strah nije a priori neprijatelj, tu je da nas zaštiti.
samo ne valja ako nas uglavnom strah počne voditi kroz život, mislim da tu leži zamka današnjeg vremena.
i tu se opet vraćamo na nešto što mislim da leži u pozadini ovih naših skroz ljudskih dilema:
u kojoj mjeri mogu ili ne mogu prihvatiti da su neke stvari u životu neizbježne i izvan moje moći?
što mogu učiniti da se koliko toliko osiguram a da istovremeno ne provedem život u grču ili kavezu.

filozofiram opet malo  :Grin:  ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ajme, da mujica ovo pročita što bi se razveselio


 :Aparatic: 
 ma već sam ja to njemu davno i napisala,
samo smo imali različite poglede na to zašto su se stvari in the meantime promijenile  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> A ovdje se mi potpuno razilazimo.
> Dozvolite bar da ne znaju sve žene očitati te signale.
> 
> Ne, nisam mislila da asistencija treba rukama rotirati dijete u porođajnom kanalu (  ) ali mi se ne da naširoko tipkati jer neke stvari podrazumijevam.
> Ali super je kako ste sve spremno skočile na tu rečenicu.
> Mislila sam na asistenciju koja ženama pomaže u praćenju tijeka poroda i prihvaćanju djeteta.
> 
> Moram priznati da je s vama stvarno teško komunicirati 
> Vi imate te svoje stavove i čini mi se da vas ni sam Odent ne bi mogao uvjeriti da nije sve tako crno-bijelo, niti tako jednostavno i bezazleno. Najgore je što ste uvjerene da znate apsolutno sve o porodu, što je po meni jako opasno.
> ...


 uhuhuh, svašta si sad tu napisala.

prvo i osnovno, uopće ne mislim da znam sve o porodu,
 daleko od toga.
zapravo mislim da općenito kao ljudi znamo još jako malo i o porodu i općenito o svijetu i svemiru oko sebe.
nemoj se vrijeđati ako smo doslovno shvatile ono što si napisala,
ovo je forum i ne gledamo se u lica da bi mogli uvijek uhvatiti značenje van riječi.

i slažem se da je opasno kad ljudi misle da sve znaju, to smo se uvjerili kroz povijest i bojim se da ćemo se još itekako uvjeravati.

i jasno mi je skroz da sve žene ne znaju što se točno događa,
ali žena kojoj se dozvoli da se namjesti kako joj najbolje paše će to i učiniti bez da joj to netko treba objasniti.
ne da se ni meni više ponavljat, asistencija je ok ako je ok   :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Mislila sam na asistenciju koja ženama pomaže u praćenju tijeka poroda i prihvaćanju djeteta.
> 
> Moram priznati da je s vama stvarno teško komunicirati


Smijem li, radi lakše komunikacije, pitati tko je onda ta asistencija?

P.S. Upravo mi je poštom stigla potvrda Hrvatske komore primalja o sudjelovanju na seminaru Robbie Davis-Floyd.  :Very Happy: 
http://www.davis-floyd.com/ShowPage.asp?id=155

----------


## cvijeta73

ja mislim da me netko natjerao na onim zadnjim trudovima pred izgon (s J) da se dignem iz kreveta i da moram šetat da bih mu odlijepila šamarčinu  :Grin: 
kad sad razmišljam o tome.

----------


## miniminia

mama J. , jako su mi lijepi tvoji postovi
i ovaj topic me malo prosvijetlio  :Smile: 
mislim ili sam mislila da sam dosta intuitivna osoba...i zapravo ovo cijelo vrijeme koketiram(iako sam rekla da neću više rađati ) , kako bi bilo to kod kuće... sama ideja je pozitivna, iskustva mojih poroda su mi prekrasna... daklem, idealan materijal za PKK, ali ubime, ili volim tipove u uniformama ilišto, kad sam ipak za meni sigurnost, nekome traumu- dobrog starog rodilišta...

strahovi, narano u psihopatologiji koče, ali ipak pri nama koliko toliko normalnima su neki vjetrovi koji nam okreću kurs prema onome što mislimo da je naš cilj... moj cilj u ovom slučaju je zdravo dijete... a taj nekakav imaginarni otok spasa u buri zvanoj porod je institucija... možda da su mi porodi bili trumatični, govorila bih drugačije, pa bi ovi miroljubivi otočani, bili ružni kanibali kakvi su velikoj većini oko mene...

----------


## miniminia

> ja mislim da me netko natjerao na onim zadnjim trudovima pred izgon (s J) da se dignem iz kreveta i da moram šetat da bih mu odlijepila šamarčinu 
> kad sad razmišljam o tome.


ja ne bih mogla 
ali bih ga prokinila nogom

----------


## AdioMare

> ali žena kojoj se dozvoli *da se namjesti kako joj najbolje paše će to i učiniti bez da joj to netko treba objasniti.*
> ne da se ni meni više ponavljat, asistencija je ok ako je ok


a to su ti famozni signali na koje se ovdje poprilično s podsmjehom gleda.

i još da se nadovežem na smeđu gdje kaže da je osjećala kada joj je dijete bilo uznemireno
kada bih se uzrujala, a dogodilo mi se to tijekom ove friškije trudnoće jednom, dvaput
i nakon što bih preuzela kontrolu nad sobom i smirila se, osjećala sam po bebinim (drugačijim) pokretima da je jako uznemirena
 ja sam, recimo, *obratila pažnju na to*, netko drugi nije, što ne znači da ne bi, da se fokusirao na to
takve drugačije pokrete osjetila sam i na jednoj svadbi gdje je glazba toliko treštala da je to bilo bolesno
sjedila sam trbuha prekrivenog kaputom i vrlo brzo napustila mjesto

----------


## AdioMare

> ja mislim da me netko natjerao na onim zadnjim trudovima pred izgon (s J) da se dignem iz kreveta i da moram šetat da bih mu odlijepila šamarčinu 
> kad sad razmišljam o tome.


meni je najteže ustat jednom kad legnem  :Laughing:

----------


## miniminia

ma, ne , ja vjerujem (možda sam naivna) da se nitko ne izruguje siignalima, nego jednostavno smo prestali biti svjesni nas samih kao onog što mamma Juanita zove čovjekom u cjelini, i ne možemo se osloniti sami na sebe
zato nam je potrebna pomoć sa strane

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> asistencija je ok ako je ok


  :Smile: 
Ma ne znam, da... teško je ovako komunicirati.
S nekim tvojim postovima se u potpunosti slažem, a neke opet nikako ne mogu razumjeti.

Meni se da još jednom ponoviti: porod može biti prekrasan događaj, a za početak moramo vjerovati u sebe i razmišljati pozitivno.
Ali, ne smijemo pri tom zaboraviti i zanemariti neke važne činjenice koje porod čine potencijalno opasnim.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> meni je najteže ustat jednom kad legnem


ovako i kod mene  :Laughing: 

...a kad bolje razmislim, sigurno nas ima još  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

> kada bih se uzrujala, a dogodilo mi se to tijekom ove friškije trudnoće jednom, dvaput
> i nakon što bih preuzela kontrolu nad sobom i smirila se, osjećala sam po bebinim (drugačijim) pokretima da je jako uznemirena
> ja sam, recimo, *obratila pažnju na to*, netko drugi nije, što ne znači da ne bi, da se fokusirao na to


... i što ne znači da bi, da se je/nije fokusirao na to.

----------


## pomikaki

> ja mislim da me netko natjerao na onim zadnjim trudovima pred izgon (s J) da se dignem iz kreveta i da moram šetat da bih mu odlijepila šamarčinu 
> kad sad razmišljam o tome.


Ja se u zadnjim trudovima sigurno ne bih mogla ustati, još s onog stola na koji sam se sjedva popela, ali to je zato što sam prije toga ležala i mučila se
na kraju ni roditi više sama nisam mogla
moj izbor bi sigurno bio, da me netko pitao, da budem na nogama do kraja, osim u slučaju da je neophodna operacija

----------


## smedja

> ma, ne , ja vjerujem (možda sam naivna) da se nitko ne izruguje siignalima, nego jednostavno smo prestali biti svjesni nas samih kao onog što mamma Juanita zove čovjekom u cjelini, i ne možemo se osloniti sami na sebe
> zato nam je potrebna pomoć sa strane


tocno to...
ali ne znaci da to ne mozemo osvjestiti... za nasu dobrobit i dobrobit nase djece (posebno kceri, koje mislim da treba uciti da vjeruju sebi i svojoj intuiciji)

----------


## n.grace

> ali ubime, ili volim tipove u uniformama ilišto, kad sam ipak za meni sigurnost, nekome traumu- dobrog starog rodilišta...
> 
> strahovi, narano u psihopatologiji koče, ali ipak pri nama koliko toliko normalnima su neki vjetrovi koji nam okreću kurs prema onome što mislimo da je naš cilj... moj cilj u ovom slučaju je zdravo dijete... a taj nekakav imaginarni otok spasa u buri zvanoj porod je institucija...


Točno ovako i kod mene.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ja sam svog starijeg sina rodila klasično, ležeći i sjećam se da mi je bilo strašno što nisam tiskala dobro. Doktori su mi govorili kada da tiskam, ja sam se tako jako trudila da su mi popucali kapilari na licu (i dobila sam hemeroide) jer u ležećem položaju majka ne može (bar ja nisam mogla) osjetiti na koju foru to treba (ako uopće treba) raditi. U jednom trenutku babica se počela derati na mene da ne tiskam dobro i da mojem djetetu nije dobro na što sam počela toliko jako tiskati da sam doslovno mislila da ću se raspasti. Nekako sam ipak uspjela, s djeteom je bilo sve ok, ali je imao nešto niži Apgar jer je bio plav. 
Drugi porod sam bila slobodna, pila vode, skalala po lopti, rodila na stolčiću. Moje iskustvo sa stolčićem je bilo da mi je porod bio bolniji (možda bi bio bez obzira na stolčić), jedva, ali jedva sam se ustala da se prebacim na stolčić, i nakon poroda bol nije prestala (kao prvi put) nego se nastavila baš jakim intenzitetom. Ali, s druge strane izgon je bio puno lakši jer nisam trebala razmišljati gdje da tiskam i kako, sve je išlo u pravcu u kojem je trebalo jer je tijelo i gravitacija učinilo svoje. I najvažnije od svega, dijete je bilo u savršenom stanju, imao je maksimalni Apgar.
Ni ja ne bih rodila doma kad bih rađala treće dijete, imam strah od poroda (zbog kojeg mi se drugi porod jaaako usporio) i ne vjerujem svojoj snazi u tim trenucima. Bila bih najsretnija kad bih mogla birati smjenu koja će me dočekati u mom riječkom rodilištu. Kad bi me dočekao doktor i primalja kojima vjerujem i koji me kuže i kad bi porod protekao u redu, a dijete bilo zdravo, to bi bio opis mog idealnog poroda. Meni je žalosno koliko se pristup doktora razlikuje međusobno i koliko "kriva" smjena može loše utjecati na ženu i ishod poroda.

----------


## AdioMare

> ... i što ne znači da bi, da se je/nije fokusirao na to.


slažem se.
u tom slučaju moram reći da sam ja jedna od onih koja je jako svjesna svoje bebe kroz trudnoću 
koja, eto, razgovara sa bebom u trbuhu, osluškuje ju u različitim (svojim) raspoloženjima
i za koju (ja tako osjećam) osjećam da "zna" sve što znam ja, dok smo 2u1

možda baš nisam neki normalan uzorak jer se obraćam i svom kućnom cvijeću, a sa psom razgovaram kao sa susjedom  :Grin: 
ali mislim da ako nešto pratiš dovoljno pozorno i dugo, možeš reći da osjećaš neke razlike
ali to za hobi, od viška glava ne boli
ne bih se baš potpuno oslanjala na to

----------


## dutka_lutka

> ja mislim da me netko natjerao na onim zadnjim trudovima pred izgon (s J) da se dignem iz kreveta i da moram šetat da bih mu odlijepila šamarčinu 
> kad sad razmišljam o tome.


Ne šeta se pred izgon, nego dok se beba još nije spustila u zdjelicu.
A pred izgon:




> Povrh svega, mi ne podučavamo “ispravan” porodnički položaj. Suprotno slici koja je toliko urezana u naš um da sve žene tijekom poroda _moraju le_ć_i_ (na franc. gl. za “trudove” i “rađanje”, _accoucher,_ stvarno znači “ležati”), naglašavamo da se buduća majka može slobodno kretati. Objašnjavamo neke fiziološke nepogodnosti ležanja za rađanje i uvjeravamo žene da je najbolji položaj onaj kojega same pronađu. Ne podučavamo tehnike disanja. Nemoguće je propisati određenu metodu disanja, a da se ne propiše određeni položaj za rađanje; ljudi različito dišu zavisno od toga da li hodaju, stoje, čuće, kleče, uspravno sjede, leže, oslanjaju se o nešto ili plutaju u vodi.
> Tako je naš pristup u izravnom sukobu sa uobičajenom psihoprofilaksom, “Lamazeovom metodom”, koja obučava žene da upravljaju disanjem, mislima i ispoljavanjem osjećanja.
> Mi radimo upravo suprotno. Na dan poroda, potičemo žene da se unesu u to iskustvo, da izgube kontrolu, da zaborave sve što su naučile – sve kulturalne predodžbe, sve uzorke ponašanja. Što je žena manje naučila o “pravilnom” načinu da se porodi, to će joj biti lakše.
> Takoder opisujem pojavu koja je tipična za trenutke prije poroda: žena ulazeći u zadnji stadij kontrakcija često osjeća potrebu da ustane, savije koljena i objesi se na svog partnera radi potpore. U pripremi za taj stupanj postoji jedna stvar koju možemo podučiti – mada ne majku: možemo naučiti njenog partnera kako da podupre porodilju u njenim posljednjom kontrakcijama, a da ne dobije bolove u leđima. Bebin otac je kao i drugi pomagači, obično jako zainteresiran za perspektivu takvog aktivnog sudjelovanja. 
> 
> _Izvor: "Preporod rađanja", dr. Michel Odent_


Cijeli tekst:
Zašto baš ležeći položaj?

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=179&Show=663

----------


## AdioMare

> strahovi, narano u psihopatologiji koče, ali ipak pri nama koliko toliko normalnima su neki vjetrovi koji nam okreću kurs prema onome što mislimo da je naš cilj... moj cilj u ovom slučaju je zdravo dijete... a taj nekakav imaginarni otok spasa u buri zvanoj porod je institucija... možda da su mi porodi bili trumatični, govorila bih drugačije, pa bi ovi miroljubivi otočani, bili ružni kanibali kakvi su velikoj većini oko mene...


nisam imala kanibale na otoku institucije, ali daleko od toga da sam uniformirane likove osjećala kao  otok spasa,  ni najmanje
da se mene pitalo, lik bi bio dovoljno blizu, ali dovoljno daleko.
eh, sad, da je to nekako regulirati

----------


## n.grace

Ja sam se baš dobro osjećala u poluležećem položaju u rađaonici, a prije toga, u trudovima, sklupčana na krevetu. Ni pomišljala nisam na nekakvo šetanje, ili bilo kakvo kretanje za vrijeme trudova ili izgon u čučećem, klečećem ili nekom drugom položaju.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> nisam imala kanibale na otoku institucije, ali daleko od toga da sam uniformirane likove osjećala kao  otok spasa,  ni najmanje
> da se mene pitalo, lik bi bio dovoljno blizu, ali dovoljno daleko.
> eh, sad, da je to nekako regulirati


Ma to sve ovisi koju "filozofiju" imaju doktor i primalja u čiju smjenu dođeš. Mene je, na mom drugom porodu, dočekao doktor koji preferira prirodni porod, idealan doktor za mene, tih 7 sati što sam provela u predrađaoni u njegovoj smjeni je bilo baš to što bi vjerojatno tebi odgovaralo (a i meni je). Doktor je došao u tih 7 sati dva puta, pitao me kako sam i odšetao dalje. Nikakvo forsiranje, sto pregleda, ništa. Predrađaona je uređena savršeno, nema jakog svjetla, kućna atmosfera, lopte za skakanje, wc, donosili su mi vodu. E ali, onda sam dočekala novu smjenu. Odjednom je to bio potpuno novi prostor i nova bolnica. Doktor mi je odmah zaprijetio, pregledao me, prokinuo vodenjak bez riječi, dozivao drip, ismijavao me jer imam nešto protiv dripa, ljut me poslao u rađaonu i zaprijetio da će doći s dripom ako ne rodim u roku pola sata. Koma. A sve je počelo savršeno...

----------


## Felix

> Meni se da još jednom ponoviti: porod može biti prekrasan događaj, a za početak moramo vjerovati u sebe i razmišljati pozitivno.
> Ali, ne smijemo pri tom zaboraviti i zanemariti neke važne činjenice koje porod čine potencijalno opasnim.


mislim da se s ovim svi u potpunosti slazemo  :Smile:

----------


## miniminia

> Ma to sve ovisi koju "filozofiju" imaju doktor i primalja u čiju smjenu dođeš. Mene je, na mom drugom porodu, dočekao doktor koji preferira prirodni porod, idealan doktor za mene, tih 7 sati što sam provela u predrađaoni u njegovoj smjeni je bilo baš to što bi vjerojatno tebi odgovaralo (a i meni je). Doktor je došao u tih 7 sati dva puta, pitao me kako sam i odšetao dalje. Nikakvo forsiranje, sto pregleda, ništa. Predrađaona je uređena savršeno, nema jakog svjetla, kućna atmosfera, lopte za skakanje, wc, donosili su mi vodu. E ali, onda sam dočekala novu smjenu. Odjednom je to bio potpuno novi prostor i nova bolnica. Doktor mi je odmah zaprijetio, pregledao me, prokinuo vodenjak bez riječi, dozivao drip, ismijavao me jer imam nešto protiv dripa, ljut me poslao u rađaonu i zaprijetio da će doći s dripom ako ne rodim u roku pola sata. Koma. A sve je počelo savršeno...


 
Ja sam imala dva puta istu priču, ali samo ovaj početni dio  :Smile:  srećom rođeni stroj za rađanje sam  :Razz: , pa nisam dočekala drugu  smjenu

tako da se ja zalažem,uz opciju mogućnosti biranja PKK, za poboljšanje uvjeta u rodilištima, za kadar koji je takav profesionalan, nenametljiv, empatičan kakav je bio na moja oba poroda.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> tako da se ja zalažem,uz opciju mogućnosti biranja PKK, za poboljšanje uvjeta u rodilištima, za kadar koji je takav profesionalan, nenametljiv, empatičan kakav je bio na moja oba poroda.


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## MamaRibice

> Ali opet ostaje činjenica da naša zdjelica nije savršeno oblikovana za porod jer su se morali napraviti neki ustupci za dvonožni hod.


Ovo se cini kao najveci rizik koji se navodi.
Ali zar nije onda sigurnije/optimalnije/bolje roditi u polozaju koji dozvoljava najvece sirenje zdjelice i najlaksi prolaz bebe? I zar kompromis bolnickog poroda, radjanje u 'anatomski' nepovoljnom polozaju, ali uz svu mogucu asistenciju i potporu, nije veliko odstupanje od pojma sigurnosti?

----------


## MamaRibice

> ja mislim da me netko natjerao na onim zadnjim trudovima pred izgon (s J) da se dignem iz kreveta i da moram šetat da bih mu odlijepila šamarčinu 
> kad sad razmišljam o tome.


A meni je bilo strasno kad sam zbog izgona morala leci  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ja sam imala dva puta istu priču, ali samo ovaj početni dio  srećom rođeni stroj za rađanje sam , pa nisam dočekala drugu  smjenu
> 
> tako da se ja zalažem,uz opciju mogućnosti biranja PKK, za poboljšanje uvjeta u rodilištima, za kadar koji je takav profesionalan, nenametljiv, empatičan kakav je bio na moja oba poroda.


X
(kakvu drugu smjenu, nije se ni prva zagrijala,a sve je već bilo gotovo  :Grin:  )


Felix  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ovo se cini kao najveci rizik koji se navodi.
> Ali zar nije onda sigurnije/optimalnije/bolje roditi u polozaju koji dozvoljava najvece sirenje zdjelice i najlaksi prolaz bebe? I zar kompromis bolnickog poroda, radjanje u 'anatomski' nepovoljnom polozaju, ali uz svu mogucu asistenciju i potporu, nije veliko odstupanje od pojma sigurnosti?


Jest.

Ali to je ujedno rizik i pri kućnom porodu, bez obzira na zauzimanje optimalnog položaja (koji je btw, omogućen i u nekim rodilištima). 
Jednostavno zato jer je zbog građe ljudske zdjelice naš porod rizičniji nego kod drugih sisavaca.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Mislila sam na asistenciju koja ženama pomaže u praćenju tijeka poroda i prihvaćanju djeteta.
> 
> Moram priznati da je s vama stvarno teško komunicirati


Smijem li, radi lakše komunikacije, pitati tko je onda ta asistencija?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja sam se baš dobro osjećala u poluležećem položaju u rađaonici, a prije toga, u trudovima, sklupčana na krevetu. Ni pomišljala nisam na nekakvo šetanje, ili bilo kakvo kretanje za vrijeme trudova ili izgon u čučećem, klečećem ili nekom drugom položaju.


u biti bi se moglo krivo shvatiti da je nužno neko silno kretanje u porodu, jer nije.
normalno je i da se "primiriš" i da ti ne paše neko veliko kretanje.
to jako ovisi i u kojoj si fazi poroda, jer u početku je vjerojatnije da će ti se gibati, dok kasnije baš i ne.

onaj spomenuti model zdjelice inače koristimo i za to kako bi pokazale kako je *otvor zdjelice najmanji upravo u polusjedećem položaju.*
ne znam jel se to može skužiti ovako bez slike samo opisano riječima, ali kad ležite, onda vam je bar trtična kost pod manjim pritiskom nego kad sjednete na nju.
dakle u tom polusjedećem položaju sjedimo na trtičnoj kosti i ona se ko klackalice podiže prema gore
i sili glavu djeteta da se probija kroz uži put i radi teži manevar.

i ja sam na taj način rodila prvo dijete i nije mi se tad činio to neki big deal, previše sam bila u nirvani što sam postala mama  :Smile: .
ali dobila sam i drip i nalijeganje i epiziotomiju, što sam vjerojatno mogla izbjeći da je bio neki drugi položaj.
sad s odmakom od deset godina mi sve to skupa izgleda drugačije nego onda.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ovo se cini kao najveci rizik koji se navodi.
> Ali zar nije onda sigurnije/optimalnije/bolje roditi u polozaju koji dozvoljava najvece sirenje zdjelice i najlaksi prolaz bebe? I zar kompromis bolnickog poroda, radjanje u 'anatomski' nepovoljnom polozaju, ali uz svu mogucu asistenciju i potporu, nije veliko odstupanje od pojma sigurnosti?


pametno zboriš, i mene to navodi isključivo na taj zaključak

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ali dobila sam i drip i nalijeganje i epiziotomiju, 
> što sam vjerojatno mogla izbjeći da je bio neki drugi položaj *i drugi ljudi oko mene.*


prekratak mi taj edit od 2 minute..

...ali na nečem sam im ipak zahvalna-bili su ipak mrvicu strpljiviji nego što je to uobičajeno.
naime, prilikom amnioskopskog pregleda (za kojeg nisam pojma imala što ni kako, mislila sam da radi vaginalni) su mi 
(odlučila sam vjerovat da je bilo nenamjerno) probili vodenjak ali nakon toga nije bilo trudova.
nakon par sati su mi dali drip, ali od trudova ni t.
nakon 4 sata ležanja na dripu, trudovi su počeli, malo nakon što su počeli šuškati o "mogućoj sekciji" i "dajmo joj još malo šansu".
hvala im za tu šansu, kad je već bilo kako je bilo.
inače svoju drugu kćer ne bih bila rodila u vodi da je raniji bio carski (to je u Rijeci bio jedan od uvjeta),
a taj porod mi je bio zbilja brz i lagan.

----------


## AdioMare

sad ću se možda izlupetati, ali nemojte zamjeriti



> Ali to je ujedno rizik i pri kućnom porodu, bez obzira na zauzimanje optimalnog položaja (koji je btw, omogućen i u nekim rodilištima). 
> Jednostavno zato jer je zbog građe ljudske zdjelice naš porod rizičniji nego kod drugih sisavaca.


zar je to veći rizik nego npr. odljuštenje posteljice, prolaps pupkovine koji se navode kao najteže komplikacije pri porodu? 
pitam, ne znam
meni to uopće ne zvuči kao rizik, nego ono s čime raspolažemo oduvijek, ono, stanje stvari
građa zdjelice *je takva*
moguće komplikacije pri porodu su drugačije imenovane i nigdje ne navodi da je uzrok zdjelica *kao takva*, nego nešto sasvim drugo
samo pitam jer sam neuka po tom pitanju, priznajem
voljela bih da mi netko za prvu ruku pojasni razliku jer nikako ne mogu povezati zdjelicu sa komplikacijom
prokidanje nasilno vodenjaka i prolaps pupkovine - da, ali ovo ne  :Undecided:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

AM, nije veći rizik, nigdje to nitko nije rekao.
To je ono što porod čini potencijalno opasnim činom uvijek, doma, u bolnici, u šumi... Ne u 1, 15 ili 20 % slučajeva, nego uvijek, sve mi hodamo na dvije noge i imamo spljoštenu zdjelicu.

Ali, ne da mi se više, iskreno.
Umorna sam (ne od ove rasprave nego općenito od današnjeg dugog dana).

Teško ćemo se ikad složiti dok god jedna strana kreće od premise da se pri porodu kod kuće ne može dogoditi ništa loše, a pri porodu u bolnici ništa dobro  :Undecided: 

Jer, bome, sigurna sam da ima i kućnih poroda koji su traumatični, a i bolničkih koji su lijepi.
Evo, ja oba svoja pamtim kao prekrasna iskustva, sve je bilo točno kako sam željela iako je mjesto radnje bila bolnica. Još prvi put... kad se sjetim, bila sam neizmjerno ponosna na sebe, a drugi put sam naravno već došla u bolnicu puna sebe ko g...o vitamina  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

> tu sad ide cijeli dio o tome kako se kroz povijest formirao stav o  teškim i opasnim porodima u našoj kulturi, o gladi, siromaštvu, teškom  radu, *obespravljenim ženama, ženama kao nižim bićima, ženama krivima za  progonstvo iz raja, ženama koje će rađati u mukama, ženama kao  nesposobnima za razmišljanje i odlučivanje, mizoginiji, istrebljivanju  babica kroz lov na vještice*, mračnoj povijesti opstetricije itd.


ja mislim da je ovo dosta bitan dio opcenito oko poroda. vec sam na ovoj ili nekoj drugoj temi napisala da nema sanse da bi porod ovako izgledao kad bi radali muskarci

----------


## mikka

> Teško ćemo se ikad složiti dok god jedna strana kreće od premise da se pri porodu kod kuće ne može dogoditi ništa loše, a pri porodu u bolnici ništa dobro


meni se cini da nitko ni ne krece od ove premise. vec se ponavljalo, da za zene koje imaju strah od kucnog poroda ta opcija sigurno nije najbolje rjesenje, i obratno. 

vise mi se cini da raspravljamo o opasnostima poroda opcenito, kucnog ili bolnickog.

----------


## Beti3

> ja mislim da me netko natjerao na onim zadnjim trudovima pred izgon (s J) da se dignem iz kreveta i da moram šetat da bih mu odlijepila šamarčinu 
> kad sad razmišljam o tome.


 :Klap: . isto mislim

----------


## meda

pa porod je sam po sebi rizican, zato je i premjesten u bolnicu. al to je ko i s cijepljenjem. danas nema toliko opasnosti od bolesti, al opet postoji opasnost od nuspojava cijepljenja. jer se nacin zivota, higijene, kanalizacije, prehrane poboljsao. tako je i porod manje rizican zbog puno vise znanja o porodu i razvoja medicine i tehnike pa se puno komplikacija moze na vrijeme otkriti, prevenirati i izbjeci. al sad imamo vise stetnih nuspojava bolnica i medikaliziranog poroda nego konkretnih rizika samog poroda

slazem se da priroda nije nepogresiva i savrsena. al isto tako smo svaki dan sve vise svjedoci da dvostruko naplacuje uplitanje u svoje zakonitosti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Teško ćemo se ikad složiti dok god jedna strana kreće od premise da se pri porodu kod kuće ne može dogoditi ništa loše, a pri porodu u bolnici ništa dobro 
> 
> Jer, bome, sigurna sam da ima i kućnih poroda koji su traumatični, a i bolničkih koji su lijepi.


pa to uopće nije sporno, mora da smo to ponovili bar 20 puta na ovom topicu.
iskarikirala si do ekstrema tu "drugu stranu" (makar se ja uopće niti osjećam niti želim osjećati kao ijedna strana,
jer sve smo žene, sve smo majke i svaka traži neki svoj optimalan način i put u cijeloj ovoj priči).
kako to da si iščitala da smo toliko isključive?
nakon svih postova i objašnjavanja da su žene različite i ne treba svakoj isto,
da su loši ishodi uvijek mogući jer je to priroda života, itd...?

ili je to samo, kak je ono neko rekao, stilska figura, da se naglasi polaritet u razmišljanju, jer lakše se nositi s crno bijelim nego nijansama?

u svakom slučaju mislim da je puno konstruktivnije da pokušamo gledati što nas to spaja,
npr. što možemo učiniti da nas se više uvažava i da nismo prisiljene podvrgavati se postupcima koje ne želimo i nisu opravdani.

jer moje je duboko uvjerenje da nismo toliko različite kako se iz recimo nekih ovdje postova da iščitat.

i probajte se malo odmaknut isključivo od svoje vlastite kože, od svog iskustva, koliko god to teško bilo.
ako si imala super ekipu na porodu i zadovoljna si i ispunjena ponosom,
možeš li svejedno vjerovati ženi koja je doživjela traumu ili razočarenje na porodu,
 jer nije imala sreće, ili nema tu emocionalnu inteligenciju, snagu
ili moć adaptacije kao možda ti?

----------


## Dijana

> ...jer sve smo žene, sve smo majke i svaka traži neki *svoj* optimalan način i put u cijeloj ovoj priči


Meni je ovo sukus svega.

----------


## VedranaV

> pa porod je sam po sebi rizican, zato je i premjesten u bolnicu.


Prvi bolnički porodi su bili za siromašne žene koje nisu imale gdje drugdje biti niti platiti nekoga da im dođe na porod. Imale su mogućnost besplatno otići u bolnicu i tamo roditi. Motiv otvaranja takvih bolnica nije bila rizičnost poroda kao takvog koja će se smanjiti ako mjesto poroda bude bolnica. Kasnije je došlo do prevlasti opstetričara nad primaljama i do premještanja većine poroda u bolnicu, osim tamo gdje je jaka tradicija primaljstva.

Malo putovanja u prošlost:

In 1915, Dr. Joseph DeLee, author of the most important obstetric textbook of that period, described childbirth as a pathologic process that damages both mothers and babies “often and much.”  He said that if birth were properly viewed as a destructive pathology rather than as a normal function, “the midwife would be impossible even of mention.”   In the first issue of the American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology, DeLee proposed a sequence of interventions designed to save women from the “evils natural to labor.”   The interventions included routine use of sedatives, ether, episiotomies, and forceps.  

DeLee was a very influential obstetrician who served as head of obstetrics at Northwestern University and chairman of obstetrics and gynecology at the University of Chicago. He changed the focus of health care during labor and delivery from responding to problems as they arose to preventing problems through routine use of interventions to control the course of labor. This change led to medical interventions being applied not just to the relatively small number of women who had a diagnosed problem, but instead to every woman in labor.

----------


## Svimbalo

Sad kad smo došli do sukusa (s kojim se mislim svi slažemo), ja bih nas ipak vratila malo unazad.
Sinoć sam, u procesu edukacije, dok ne nabavim stričeka iz avatara, krenula ponovo iščitavati topike o PKK. Pa sam na porod kod kuće, 1. dio, naišla na ovo: 


> I radjanje kod kuce, zasto bi ja morala sve znati o porodu i sto sve moze krenuti nizbrdo? Taj dio cu rado prepustiti babici kojoj je to posao i educirana je da prepozna problem, isto kao sto to radi i dr u bolnici. *Samo sto odabirem drugo mjesto poroda, meni ugodnije.*


Moram priznati da me je ovdje citirano neugodno iznenadilo, jer iz toga iščitavam kao motiv vlastiti komfor. Mjesto na kojem je meni ugodnije. E, sad, to mi ne bi bilo sporno, da prije nekoliko stranica nismo razgovarali o tome da je najvažniji razlog zbog kojeg se neke žene odlučuju na PKK njihovo uvjerenje da je rađanje kod kuće SIGURNIJE za njih i dijete. Ili- za dijete i njih. Dakle, sigurnost djeteta na prvom mjestu. Uz istodobno naglašavanje koliko je važno informirati se o svim mogućim rizicima. 
Već sam napisala da PKK nikad ne bi bio moj izbor, ali se upravo kroz ovu raspravu trudim shvatiti motivaciju onih kojima bi bio. I razumijem, zaista, da su neke žene proživjele traumu tijekom bolničkog poroda. I da bi se zbog toga radije odlučile na 
PKK, jer je njima tako ugodnije. Međutim, koliko im je pritom sigurnost djeteta važna, to mi sad više zaista nije jasno...

Već je nekoliko puta na ovom topiku naglašeno da se rasprava promijenila u odnosu na te rasprave prije nekoliko godina (konkretno, topik PKK 1. dio je iz 2008. godine) u što sam se i sama uvjerila prečitavajući ih.
ALI, nije se promijenila samo retorika "naših" (dok su ranije najčešće postojala samo zgražavanja, sad vidim da se mnoge od nas trude uistinu razumjeti drugu stranu), nego, očito i vaša.
Kad su i "naši" argumenti krenuli s drugačije polazišne točke, promijenili su se i vaši. Ako se ranije rasprava svodila na, nešto ljepšim rječnikom rečeno "vi niste normalne", dovoljan protuargument bio je "ali dozvolite nam da se borimo za mogućnost rađanja tamo gdje je nama ljepše". A sad, kad se navode znanstvene činjenice, kad se obje strane jednako trude linkovima i 
razumijevanjem, sad se ipak tvrdi da je sve u sigurnosti, dok je komfor stavljen negdje puno niže na ljestvicu prioriteta.
Uvjerite me da tome nije tako.

----------


## mamma Juanita

jao žene, ne hvatajte se za svaku riječ.

pa jel dovoljno da su sve one koje su rodile doma a na ovom su topicu ne jednom rekle da su to učinile iz svog dubokog uvjerenja da je to bolje, sigurnije za njihovo dijete i njih same? 

ja sam "ugodnije" u kontekstu te rečenice shvatila kao "sigurnije".
ali očito kod osjetljivih tema treba vagati svaku riječ da ne bi bio krivo shvaćen.

----------


## Svimbalo

Oh, da, očito.
Možda je nekome drugome to jasno samo po sebi, možda čita misli.
Ja ne spadam u tu skupinu misličitača.

----------


## Dijana

Ali čak i da se "ugodnije" shvati zbilja doslovno, što je u tome loše? Naravno da "ugoda" ne smije
biti nauštrb sigurnosti, ali činjenica je da ako se rodilja osjeća ugodnije, to pozitivno utječe na porod.
A čitali smo ovdje da bez daljnjeg ima puno žena koje se ugodnije osjećaju u bolnici, i to dobro
djeluje na njihov porod.

----------


## Svimbalo

Dijana, nisam ja ni rekla da je nešto u tome loše (upravo suprotno, pročitaj moj post ponovo), nego da sam iznenađena time da se argument sigurnosti (onako kako sam ja to shvatila) navodi tek u zadnje vrijeme. Ukoliko se pod "ugodno" misli "sigurno", zašto se tako ne kaže?

----------


## Dijana

Ne mislim da se pod "ugodno" misli "sigurno", ali mislim da je to dvoje povezano.
I jedno i drugo imaju svoje mjesto. A sad, što se argument sigurnosti navodi
tek u zadnje vrijeme, ne vidim kako je to relevantno..Da žene s pkk nisu smatrale
da im je porod kući siguran, pa ne bi ga ni poduzimale, zar ne? A apsolutne sigurnosti
nema nigdje, ni doma ni u bolnici, to svi znamo.

----------


## Dijana

> ...argument sigurnosti..


A sad mi je npr. upalo u oči i ovo "argument" sigurnosti. Riječ "argument" ima konotaciju pravdanja.
Ispričavam se, vjerojano cjepidlačim, no ja sve priče o pkk ne doživljavam kao "argument" za kućni
porod, već jednostavno priče žena koje su probale drugačije, i koje su ostale zadivljene snagom 
prirode i snagom svog tijela. Uglavnom ne mislim da žene sa pkk išta "argumentiraju", one samo 
opisuju ono što su doživjele.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Dijana, nisam ja ni rekla da je nešto u tome loše (upravo suprotno, pročitaj moj post ponovo), nego da sam iznenađena time da se argument sigurnosti (onako kako sam ja to shvatila) navodi tek u zadnje vrijeme. Ukoliko se pod "ugodno" misli "sigurno", zašto se tako ne kaže?


uopće nije točno da se argument sigurnosti uvodi tek odnedavno.
ima već xyz godina da na ovom forumu i radionicama citiramo i WHO i iznosimo brojna stručna i svoje osobno mišljenje
da je porod bez rutinskih intervencija najsigurniji porod.
kod PKK se kao argument prvi uvijek izvlačio taj da treba dozvoliti mogućnost izbora, valjda zato što je to većini nekako najprihvatljivije i najočitije.

ne trebaš čitati misli nego staviti stvari u kontekst.

----------


## miniminia

ja sam noćas umjesto brojanja ovaca, razmišljala o PKK 

I došla do zaključka kako bih pristala na PKK uz dva mala uvjeta:
kad bi u mom domu bio tih dana instaliran kakva omanja mobilna klinika
i uz asistenciju super babice i  dr.Housa

----------


## sladjanaf

> ja sam noćas umjesto brojanja ovaca, razmišljala o PKK 
> 
> I došla do zaključka kako bih pristala na PKK uz dva mala uvjeta:
> kad bi u mom domu bio tih dana instaliran kakva omanja mobilna klinika
> i uz asistenciju super babice i  dr.Housa


Dr. Housea? Bojim se da ti porod onda uopće ne bi bio ugodan i neometan  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Aparatic:

----------


## miniminia

ja zapravo duboko u sebi razumijem potrebu za PKK, odonosno onu pozitivnu bit cijele priče o tome...
sad ću otići u jednom drugom smjeru,na kraj cijele priče... radim par poslova , pa se ispričavam ako ću biti brzopleta u razmišljanju...

Na čas ću ostaviti medicinu sa strane...
u doba kad se rađalo kod kuće, i umiralo se kod kuće... mislim da nas je malo vidjelo nekog dragog kako umire na postelji okružen obitelji...ja jesam.. I mislim da je to najljepšši mogući kraj svakog života...
u današnje doba ljudi većinom umiru po bolnicama , ustanovama raznih tipova... vrlo često degradirajuće za ljudsko dostojanstvo potpuno...ali realno je tako...radimo, nemamo vremena za bolesne, stare...
 kada se rađalo i jelo, i umiralo kod kuće odnos prema životu i smrti je bio drugačiji...Rađalo se puno djece, realno dosta ih je i umiralo...ne znam da li ste ikada pričali s nekim tri generacije starijim od sebe, svaki od njih će vam reći kako tada smrt nije bila takav bauk...Jednostavno je bila ono što jest, dio života...
Danas je ona nešto o čemu se ne priča...Zato se mažemo kremama, zatežemo, botoxiramo, ispadamo smiješni... I znamo da ipak neki dr Tkoznačega može u nekoj situaciji spasiti moje tek rođeno dijete , ali mora biti pored mene u tom trenutku... 
Rado bih kada bih imala taj unutarnji mir koji je neminovno potreban za PKK...I u tome pomalo zavidim svima "vama"...

----------


## miniminia

> Dr. Housea? Bojim se da ti porod onda uopće ne bi bio ugodan i neometan


ma kak bi mi mogao biti neugodan, bio bi mi ideeeealan

----------


## sirius

Jako si to lijepo napisala...
Ja već zapravo jako dugo razmišljam o temi na kojoj bi povukli tu poveznicu koju spominješ, tu duhovnu stranu početaka života i kraja života u krugu obiteljim u vlastitom domu.

----------


## miniminia

društvo se mjeri prema tome, kako se odnosimo prema najmanjima i najslabijima...

----------


## MamaRibice

Ovo me podsjeca na temu o kojoj smo raspravljali prije nekoliko godina na starom forumu. Radilo se o kucnom porodu bebe za koju se znalo da ce vrlo skoro nakon poroda umrijeti (ne sjecam se dijagnoze).

----------


## anchie76

Da se nadovežem na ovu "ugodu" koja je spomenuta i pomutnju koju je taj pojam donio.. nesporazum je nastao ja vjerujem zbog podrazumjevanja nekih stvari.

Većini nas će "ugoda" značiti "da je meni dobro".   No taj pojam ima drugačiji kontekst u svjetlu PKK.  

Recimo to ovako - žena koja planira roditi doma zna što sve može omesti porod i time ga ugroziti.  Svjesna je da je za sigurnost njenog djeteta vrlo bitno da se ona sama osjeća *dobro, nepromatrano, toplo, zaštićeno, sigurno*, pa otud rečenica da je bitno da se osjeća "ugodno" jer je to "ugodno" u stvari sažetak ovog boldanog.  Niti jednoj ženi koja rađa kod kuće sigurno vlastita ugoda kao takva nije cilj.  Možda ih ima (ma garant ih ima, ima nas svakakvih  :Grin: ), no sve koje ja znam i koje sam imala priliku čitati na netu, nitko se nije na to odlučio na PKK iz razloga "da bi meni bilo dobro" nego zbog toga što zaista vjeruju da je to sigurniji i bolji put za doći na svijet.

----------


## Beti3

> nego zbog toga što zaista vjeruju da je to sigurniji i bolji put za doći na svijet.


Ah, ljudi vjeruju u svašta. Vjerovanje nikako ne mora biti ispravno, pa u koga ili što vjerovali. 

Ja vjerujem u zdrav razum i inteligenciju. 

Ali, svako se vjerovanje može preispitivati. ( osim inteligencije, ona se mjeri).

----------


## Beti3

> ako si imala super ekipu na porodu i zadovoljna si i ispunjena ponosom,
> možeš li svejedno vjerovati ženi koja je doživjela traumu ili razočarenje na porodu,
>  jer nije imala sreće, ili nema tu *emocionalnu inteligenciju, snagu*
> *ili moć adaptacije kao možda ti?*


Za misliš da o ovome ovisi doživljaj poroda? Onda idem isprobati sagledati s tog aspekta.

Svimbalo i Pčelica Mara - svimbam vas :Yes:

----------


## meda

> Prvi bolnički porodi su bili za siromašne žene koje nisu imale gdje drugdje biti niti platiti nekoga da im dođe na porod. Imale su mogućnost besplatno otići u bolnicu i tamo roditi. Motiv otvaranja takvih bolnica nije bila rizičnost poroda kao takvog koja će se smanjiti ako mjesto poroda bude bolnica. Kasnije je došlo do prevlasti opstetričara nad primaljama i do premještanja većine poroda u bolnicu, osim tamo gdje je jaka tradicija primaljstva.
> 
> Malo putovanja u prošlost:
> 
> In 1915, Dr. Joseph DeLee, author of the most important obstetric textbook of that period, described childbirth as a pathologic process that damages both mothers and babies “often and much.” He said that if birth were properly viewed as a destructive pathology rather than as a normal function, “the midwife would be impossible even of mention.” In the first issue of the American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology, DeLee proposed a sequence of interventions designed to save women from the “evils natural to labor.” The interventions included routine use of sedatives, ether, episiotomies, and forceps. 
> 
> DeLee was a very influential obstetrician who served as head of obstetrics at Northwestern University and chairman of obstetrics and gynecology at the University of Chicago. He changed the focus of health care during labor and delivery from responding to problems as they arose to preventing problems through routine use of interventions to control the course of labor. This change led to medical interventions being applied not just to the relatively small number of women who had a diagnosed problem, but instead to every woman in labor.


ja bi rekla da porod je rizican. ne u patoloskom smislu kako govori ovaj gospodin. 

nego zbog komplikacija koje se mogu dogoditi. i koje jesu rijetke, ali moguce. 

jasno da se prije nije smatralo porod necim opasnim. mnoge se stvari prije nisu smatrale opasnima.

----------


## Ifigenija

Sve je to o čemu pišete zadnju stranicu dio romantičnog mita o dobrom divljaku koje bih i ja donedavno potpisala, i to ne iz dubine srca, nego od silne dokolice.
Ali kad se sjetim tupila, boli, nevjerice, kad se sjetim svih onih tijesnih večeri kad smo svi skupa hodali jedni kraj drugih u neizvjesnosti hoće li novorođeno dijete u obitelji preživjeti, i onog dubokog uvida o vrijednosti života koji me tada jasno pogodio, tada sve to pada u vodu. Leći u krevet i gledati u strop i pitati se - hoće li preživjeti, hoću li ga vidjeti... što će biti sutra, osjećaj prazine, bola, nesanica... sve je to dio tog rizika koji se olako otpisuje s idealom "prirode".
Život tog malenog za nas sve skupa je dar i osvještenje kako je uska granica između života i smrti. Bez rodilišta, bez sve moguće tehnike koju medicina danas ima za takve slučajeve ne bi bio s nama. A sada nas nasmijava, živi svoj život, život njegovih roditelja je toliko bolji i ljepši - jer je on s njima, i posebno - jer je s njima nakon svega što su prošli.
Dok se maleni borio za život mene je presijecala misao da se njegova mama vrati doma bez njega. Sve one dekice, sva ljubav, sve što je imala ostalo bi samo podsjetnik gubitka. Strašno! Ne zna čovjek što bi rekao u takvoj situaciji.
Istodobno svi mi i oni su vjernici i naravno da su ti dani bili dani kad smo produbljivali i propitivali svoju vjeru, i bili svjesni da je Bog iza svega toga, i da je dobro - kako god da ispadne. I naravno, ne treba život stati zbog gubitka, dapače. 
Ali ako se može, i ako treba tako malo - da se majka izloži određenom nekomforu i užasu bolnice, koji priznajem, može postojati u nekim slučajevima - zašto da ne žene moje, zašto ne.
I nakon svega ja više ne bih niti pomislila na kućni porod - ne bez sve moguće logistike, stručnosti i slično. 
Neću o detaljima ne želim nikoga osobno ovdje secirati na forumu; ali ne radi se o nekoj kao nenužnoj intervenciji, radi se o pukom spašavanju života.
Ako je ljudsko društvo došlo do ovoga da spašava živote, onda ih treba i spasiti. Ne po svaku cijenu, bez duše, i morala, ali ako se može - dapače.
Već nakon moje situacije bilo mi je jasno zašto su usprkos svoj šansi da porod prođe bez komplikacija vezali rodilište i bolnicu - ja možda ne bih bila živa, a nijedno od moje djece da nije bilo carskog reza - ali tek kada je i nakon samog poroda bilo pitanje minute i sata hoće li dijete preživjeti u svemu tome vidim prilično puno smisla. 

Ako ćete tako - velik broj žena prolazi nenužnu gnjavažu zbog onog nekog određenog postotka kojima je bolnica nužna. 

Svatko će odlučiti za sebe, ali važno je ne nasjesti tim mitovima o savršenoj prirodi (kad je savršena - savršena je, kad nije - nije) i dobrom divljaku, nego promisliti o mogućnosti da smo među onima čiji poremećaji ne mogu biti detektirani nikakvim pretragama (još!, možda će medicina naći načina da i njih primijeti), i čija djeca ne mogu preživjeti dok dođe hitna. 

Evo, ja ne govorim hipotetski, govorim o svom iskustvu i iskustvu iz obitelji.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Za misliš da o ovome ovisi doživljaj poroda? Onda idem isprobati sagledati s tog aspekta.


ne kužim Beti što si me pitala.
ono na što sam ja mislila pod ovim boldanim je ono što se provuklo kroz nekoliko postova
a to je teza da možeš imati ok odnos s osobljem (pa onda i zadovoljstvo nakon poroda) ako si sama ok prema njima.
a to mi se čini jako ne- fer teza.

----------


## meda

evo, sad vidim da je minimia vec nesto napisala. porod se smatrao uvijek opasnim, pa ne samo porod nego i vrijeme nakon poroda za vrijeme babinjaca. ali se to prihvacalo kao dio zivota.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ifigenija, ali naravno da treba spašavati život kad je ugrožen, pa o čemu ovdje pričamo???

stvarno kužim da je teško nakon što se opečeš gledati istim očima, ali ovdje uopće nije nikad nitko osporio činjenicu da su intervencije nekad potrebne i da zaista mogu spasiti život, kad su potrebne.

----------


## VedranaV

Vezano uz rizičnost poroda, kakva su vaša razmišljanja, što sve može učiniti porod sigurnijim?

----------


## Beti3

> ne kužim Beti što si me pitala.
> ono na što sam ja mislila pod ovim boldanim je ono što se provuklo kroz nekoliko postova
> a to je teza da možeš imati ok odnos s osobljem (pa onda i zadovoljstvo nakon poroda) ako si sama ok prema njima.
> a to mi se čini jako ne- fer teza.


Ni meni baš nije jasno. Misliš da je međusobni OK odnos ne-fer prema rodilji ili prema osoblju? Misliš da se sve rodilje ponašaju OK? 

Ili da sve mora biti podređeno rodilji, a prema medicinskom osoblju se ponašati kao da su ti sluge?

Mislim da se međusobno moraju uvažavati. Oni jesu tamo zbog rodilje i novorođenčeta, ali ne da im se naređuje i omalovažava. I, naravno obratno: rodilja je tamo da rodi svoje dijete, a ne da joj se naređuje i  omalovažava. Bilo to u rodilištu ili doma.

Kultura komunikacije je civilizacijsko dostignuće. Pa, komunicirajmo kulturno.

Meni su svi boravci u rodilištu kad sam rodila zdravu djecu, bili divni, ljudi prema meni super, hrana dobra, sve čisto, ma kakav hotel!!! Što ti treba više od zdravog djeteta u naručju? Apsolutno ništa, u usporedbi s alternativom. :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

> Vezano uz rizičnost poroda, kakva su vaša razmišljanja, što sve može učiniti porod sigurnijim?


Svakako i međusobni fer odnos, da ne bi došlo do homicidalnih misli  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Ni meni baš nije jasno. Misliš da je međusobni OK odnos ne-fer prema rodilji ili prema osoblju? Misliš da se sve rodilje ponašaju OK? 
> 
> Ili da sve mora biti podređeno rodilji, a prema medicinskom osoblju se ponašati kao da su ti sluge?
> 
> Mislim da se međusobno moraju uvažavati. Oni jesu tamo zbog rodilje i novorođenčeta, ali ne da im se naređuje i omalovažava. I, naravno obratno: rodilja je tamo da rodi svoje dijete, a ne da joj se naređuje i omalovažava. Bilo to u rodilištu ili doma.
> 
> Kultura komunikacije je civilizacijsko dostignuće. Pa, komunicirajmo kulturno.
> 
> Meni su svi boravci u rodilištu kad sam rodila zdravu djecu, bili divni, ljudi prema meni super, hrana dobra, sve čisto, ma kakav hotel!!! Što ti treba više od zdravog djeteta u naručju? Apsolutno ništa, u usporedbi s alternativom.


Ne misliš li da je većina rodilja (ako ne i sve) ipak u vrlo specifičnoj situaciji zbog bure hormona koja se događa tokom poroda i zbog toga što su on zapravo na tuđem terenu pa samim tim uplašene zbog bolova, neizvjesnosti, nepoznatog okruženja?
Mislim da je to specifična situacija, puno drugačija od recimo situacije kad kupuješ u dućanu , te odnosa prodavač - kupac. I očekivati potpunu racionalnost rodilje mislim da nije realno. 
Ne znam, kad sam ja prvi put rodila zdravo dijete (srećom, tada nisam bila svjesna da postoje alternative) osjećala sam se jadno, ne u odnosu na svoje dijete, ali jadno ...kao objekt u cijeloj priči. Osakaćeno od rezanja, posramljeno jel su me skinuli golu i prali pred šest drugih žena u sobi koje su gledale među moje noge kako krvarim, ne znam u sebi sam znala da to nije to, da su samo oklolnosti krive da se tako osjećam. Možda sam ja preosjetljiva , ne znam, možda nekom to ne bi smetalo. Ali uzimam si za pravo da smo svi različiti.

----------


## n.grace

Mislim da bura hormona ne može biti opravdanje za baš sve, tako ni za svaki oblik ponašanja.

----------


## Anamorci

> Ni meni baš nije jasno. Misliš da je međusobni OK odnos ne-fer prema rodilji ili prema osoblju? Misliš da se sve rodilje ponašaju OK? 
> 
> Ili da sve mora biti podređeno rodilji, a prema medicinskom osoblju se ponašati kao da su ti sluge?
> 
> Mislim da se međusobno moraju uvažavati. Oni jesu tamo zbog rodilje i novorođenčeta, ali ne da im se naređuje i omalovažava. I, naravno obratno: rodilja je tamo da rodi svoje dijete, a ne da joj se naređuje i omalovažava. Bilo to u rodilištu ili doma.
> 
> Kultura komunikacije je civilizacijsko dostignuće. Pa, komunicirajmo kulturno.
> 
> Meni su svi boravci u rodilištu kad sam rodila zdravu djecu, bili divni, ljudi prema meni super, hrana dobra, sve čisto, ma kakav hotel!!! Što ti treba više od zdravog djeteta u naručju? Apsolutno ništa, u usporedbi s alternativom.


Ovo mi se baš svidja što si napisala.

----------


## Beti3

*sirius* očito su ljudi međusobno jako različiti. 
Ja se nisam mogla osjećati loše nakon poroda, bez obzira na bilo što. Presretna sam bila. Vatromet sreće u meni. Svi postupci oko mene su mi bili tako nevažni prema čudu novog života. 

Dobro, ja nisam bila rezana, meni nije trebao drip, pa je možda i to utjecalo na moj doživljaj. I sigurno ne bih gledala kako nekoga peru, zašto bih. Oči se mogu zatvoriti, glava okrenuti.

Ili baš zato što sam toliko isijavala srećom i ljubavlju za sve oko sebe, pa su se i oni tako ponašali. A možda sam toliko u svom svijetu da zamislim kako bi mi trebalo biti, pa mi tako i bude. Moj način suočavanja sa stvarnošću. Ali, ja stvarno u svemu i svima vidim dobru i lijepu stranu. Pa i u pokretnoj traci u rodilištu, i u pričama s kućnih poroda.

----------


## vertex

> Oči se mogu zatvoriti, glava okrenuti.


Ajme, Beti. Nakon sve priče o vlastitoj toplini i isijavajućoj ljubavi, ovakav bešćutan odgovor.

----------


## blackberry

> Ah, ljudi vjeruju u svašta. Vjerovanje nikako ne mora biti ispravno, pa u koga ili što vjerovali. 
> 
> Ja vjerujem u zdrav razum i inteligenciju. 
> 
> Ali, svako se vjerovanje može preispitivati. ( osim inteligencije, ona se mjeri).



vidiš....ono u što ti vjeruješ je meni najčešće podložno preispitivanju. jer je taj razum, kako ti kažeš zdrav, čisti proizvod ega, svjesnog ega. a on griješi.
kada pogriješi doktor, pogriješio je doktor. samo zato jer je čovjek kao i svaki drugi. njegove su greške kobne, ali su ljudske i najnormalnije. 
meni osobno, puno je teže prihvatiti grešku neznanja, brzopletosti, krive procjene....pogotovo kad je netko drugi u pitanju...

s druge strane..ako dozvolim prirodi, Bogu, ne znam kakvoj sili (kako god tko to zvao)...da radi svoj posao..bez zdravog razuma...jer razum je svojstven samo čovjeku...tada se osjećam kao dio nekog većeg plana... i puno mi je lakše prihvatiti činjenicu da je nešto pošlo po zlu radi nekog razloga koji je veći i bitniji od doktorove pogreške...

sad ovo pišem zato jer smo zaista ovdje svi strašno različiti..i pitanje vjere i odgovornosti nam se strašno razlikuju.

znači...meni ne bi pomogla spoznaja da je jedan doktor dao sve od sebe...jer ne vjerujem u njegovu nepogrešivost. ali to sam ja...osoba koja se *minimalno* želi uplitati u bilo kakve prirodne procese...

----------


## blackberry

> Mislim da bura hormona ne može biti opravdanje za baš sve, tako ni za svaki oblik ponašanja.


po meni isto ne može...čak sam osobno bila iznenađena što sve žena može izgovoriti...tko zna što je razlog svemu tome...

nego..ipak bih ja nekako ženu vratila u fokus...te doktore i babice nitko nije silio niti sili da rade posao koji rade. sami su to odabrali...često se pitam iz kojeg razloga...
znači, mislim da niti diploma nije opravdanje za baš sve...

----------


## VedranaV

> Mislim da bura hormona ne može biti opravdanje za baš sve, tako ni za svaki oblik ponašanja.


Kad razgovaram sa ženom prije poroda kao njena doula, kažem joj da slobodno prema meni bude i direktna i gruba i bezobrazna ako joj dođe u porodu, da se ništa ne ustručava. Mislim da je jako bitno da se osjeća nesputano i da se full opusti. U porodu je ona glavna, a ja sam ta koja se prilagođava, razumije i voli bez obzira na sve.

----------


## mamma Juanita

izgleda da svi apeli da se maknemo iz vlastite kože nemaju odjeka.

a moram priznat da se ponekad pitam u kojem mi to paralelnom svemiru živimo kad su iz moje perspektive hrvatske rodilje miljama daleko od toga da budu razmažene i izvoljevajuće (čast izuzecima).
ono na što nam najčešće prigovaraju da ih tražimo NISU plazme
u sobama  i neki ekstra jelovnici, nego to da imamo pravo suodlučivati o svom i tijelu svoga djeteta-nešto što je u demokratskom društvu najnormalnija stvar.
e al na Balkanu se to doživljava kao miješanje u tuđi posao...bez obzira što rađam ja, moje dijete.
i mi kao obitelj živimo s posljedicama kakve god bile, ne oni.

hoćete reći da hormoni ne opravdavaju rodilju da viče na osoblje jer joj rade nešto što je izričito tražila da joj ne rade,
npr, legnu joj na trbuh, guraju braunilu u ruku ili rade epiziotomiju
bez njenog pristanka?

i kako to da ti međuljudski odnosi nisu problem u Austriji, Njemačkoj, Švicarskoj?
jel mislite da bi ovo što je sirius ispričaa bilo normalno u nekoj od tih zemalja? mislite da to žene tamo prihvaćaju kao normalno,
pretrpiš, glavno da si živ?
kako to da su naše žene koje imaju iskustvo "preko granice"  redom hvale odnos prema pacijentima, osobito u usporedbi s ovim kod nas?
možemo mi imati ovakvo ili onakvo mišljenje o sustavu kao takvom,
ali ne možete me uvjeriti da je odnos prema pacijentima na ovim prostorima ravnopravan i uvažavajući.
imam iskustva direktnog s rodiljama i već godinama pratim i ovaj forum i sve što ima veze s porodima u Hrvata,
i zaista se ne bojim reći da smo jako daleko od zadovoljavajućeg odnosa s pacijentima.
i nije med. osoblje nama rob da ih možemo navlačiti kako hoćemo, i znam da mnogima od njih koji pošteno rade svoj posao nije lako raditi u nemogućim uvjetima,
ali dozvolite, korektan odnos prema pacijentu bi zbilja trebao biti samopodrazumijevajuća stvar. a nije.

----------


## vertex

mamma Juanita, dijelim tvoju mišljenje i čuđenje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

zaboravila sam odgovorit na ovo:



> Misliš da je međusobni OK odnos ne-fer prema rodilji ili prema osoblju?


mislim da nije fer teza koja aludira da je isključiva odgovornost  za taj odnos na rodilji.
po sistemu- da si se ti prema njima ponašala kako treba, onda bi i oni bili bolji.
meni je to jako teško prihvatit jer je mnogima dovoljno samo da nešto pitaš, a nedajbože zatražiš da ti ne rade
da bi se osjetili ugroženima, uvrijeđenima i shodno tome se prema tebi ponašali.
to nije moje osobno iskustvo, ali je mnogih žena s kojima sam razgovarala ili čitala njihova iskustva.
njihovo iskustvo mi je dovoljno da shvatim da nisu sve tako dobro prošle kao ja i da me boli i njihova bol.
a mislim i na svoje kćeri koje će vjerojatno za 15ak-20 godina razmišljati o majčinstvu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

u biti na neki način je i moje iskustvo, jer sam svjedočila (iza zatvorenih vrata jer me nisu pustili u rađaonu i na vratima kad sam razgovarala sa sestrom)
kad je sirius rađala po drugi put.
i plakala sam tamo na hodniku jer mi ju je bilo žao, način na koji su se prema njoj ophodili.
a njoj je bilo još tisuću puta teže.

----------


## blackberry

Mogu i ja podijeliti svoje divno iskustvo. 
Krenulo je pregledom na prijemu gdje mi se doktor nije niti obratio, vec babici rekao da mi prokine vodenjak.
Nisam bila otvorena. Kad sam se pristojno javila, cujte ja sam tu, ne zelim prokidanje niti bilo kakvo ubrzavanje poroda ukoliko nije potreba, zacudjeno su me pogledali. tad sam rekla da zelim prirodan porod na stolici i poceli su mi se smijati.. a babica je rekla da ona to ne radi jer je bole leda. eto, tko sam ja optimisticno krenula radjati. i to je bio pocetak..

----------


## n.grace

mamma Juanita, nikad nisam prisustvovala porodu, pričala sam o ponašanju nekih trudnica na odjelu patologije trudnoće i, nakon poroda, na odjelu babinjača. Zato sam rekla da bujica hormona ne može biti opravdanje za sve.

----------


## Dijana

Bila sam pristojna i normalna rodilja pa sam dobila i drip (iako sam došla
7 cm otvorena) i epi i skakanje na trbuh, a kod šivanja mi se tvrdilo
da me to sigurno ne boli, kad sam se žalila da me boli.
Ja stvarno mislim da postoji bolje od toga,
i da treba postojati bolje, i u bolnici također.
Ne želim da mi porod bude nešto što se pretrpi. Po nekima
ovdje izgleda da tražim previše.

----------


## blackberry

ja sam rekla da je to bio početak...
i ja sam sve dobila...skakanje, epiziotomiju...a šivanje...milina....one ručke sam koristila za šivanje, ne za porod...

samo je tragedija u krivoj smjeni...eto...nisam imala sreće....i znam da je to sve sa razlogom...

naravno da može i mora bolje...

----------


## Beti3

> Ajme, Beti. Nakon sve priče o vlastitoj toplini i isijavajućoj ljubavi, ovakav bešćutan odgovor.


Ča je bešćutno zatvoriti oči da ne gledaš kako peru krv susjedi u sobi? I gledati bilo čiju intimu?

----------


## meda

toliko o odmaku od svog vlastitog iskustva!?!
 kad oni kojima je bilo ok to objasnjavaju bas svojim ponasanjem. oni koji su bili bezobrazni ce pristojne optuzivat da se ne znaju izborit, oni koji su bili pristojni ce optuzivat zahtjevne za to sto im se dogada.

----------


## blackberry

ja se ne znam odmaknuti od vlastitog iskustva...istina...
isto tako su mi bitna i tuđa iskustva...s time da se ne umanjuje značaj mojeg...jer meni je moje jedino...nema drugog...
isto tako...mislim da sam bila sasvim pristojna..a da nisam trebala biti...

najgore mi je u principu to što nisam puno očekivala...makar tako mislim...očekivala sam samo suradnju...da sam subjekt a ne objekt radnje...
i što je najgore...da ne bi ostala u neznanju...sve sam to u jednom danu dobila...
podsmjeh...provokaciju..nenormalno bolne preglede...
možda bi bilo bolje da sam ostala u zabludi da je to sve tako moralo i biti....ali ne...
pa promjenu smjene....predivnu doktoricu...predivnu babicu...totalnu podršku...ma predivno nešto....tad sam u principu shvatila što su mi radili par sati prije....
pa dežurnog doktora koji je odlučio da u njegovoj smjeni nikad nitko neće roditi na stolici...koji mi je rekao kako prirodni porod ne postoji...
a ako sam si ga već toliko željela, da sam mogla ostati i roditi kod kuće...

----------


## mikka

meni je doslovno muka kad citam ovakve price. a mogu reci da sam procitala dosta prica s poroda na rodi, i da je, nazalost, nasa realnost jos uvijek ovo, a ne price pcelice mare i sad ne pamtim tko je jos imao bas lijepe bolnicke porode.

----------


## mikka

steta. da ponovim, jedva cekam i nadam se da cu docekati kad ce izbor  biti moguc i jednakovrijedan (za mene). joj boze kak ne znam objasniti. kad ce doci doba da necu zazirati od bolnice, jer taj odnos prema meni je najgore sto pamtim. 

(i meni je prekratak edit od 2 min  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ...jedva cekam i nadam se da cu docekati kad ce izbor biti moguc i jednakovrijedan (za mene). joj boze kak ne znam objasniti. kad ce doci doba da necu zazirati od bolnice...


Ovo sam ja još davnih dana pisala. Želim da buduće mame u Hr imaju izbor između dvije jednako dobre mogućnosti, u bolnici ili doma.

Mene su to jutro kad sam u trudovima otvorila vrata ambulante dočekali riječima "dobar dan i dobro nam došli". 
Da vam pišem kako je sve iza išlo mislim da mi dosta vas ne bi vjerovalo (doživjela sam čak i to da sesta nije željela dijete očistiti vlažnim maramicama nego vodom  :Grin:  ).

I stvarno mi je velika želja da i priča o savršenim bolničkim porodima bude puno više.
Valjda sam tu ja idealist pa vjerujem da je tako nešto moguće, treba samo malo dobre volje, za početak  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

A heba vas led.
Pa tko vas tjera u najgora rodilišta?
Ja sam oba puta rađala tamo gdje je u tom trenu najbolje. Varaždin, Rijeka. 
I ima stolac, ima kada,  ima ljubav, mir, intima, sve što ti treba.
Ne mora odmah u špilju.

----------


## vertex

> Ča je bešćutno zatvoriti oči da ne gledaš kako peru krv susjedi u sobi? I gledati bilo čiju intimu?


Ne. Bešćutno je nemati nimalo empatije za njezin osjećaj posramljenosti te ga proglasiti ništavnim nudeći takvo, tobože jednostavno rješenje. Uostalom, neka je rješenje i na mjestu (a nije, jer nema nikakvog razloga da se pri porodu ne poštuje dostojanstvo rodilje i potreba za intimom koja je karakteristična na ovim zemljopisnim širinama i dužinama), ona je pisala o šest žena koje joj gledaju u međunožje. Doslovno, ili je to bila stilska figura - nebitno. Ti joj poručuješ da se nema što tako osjećati, jer em nema veze što je tako izložena, em zapravo i nije bila izložena jer je te žene , ma garant, nisu ni gledale, kad eto ne bi ni ti.
Al dobro, ne bih više, nije mi ovo ni trebalo. 
Pčelice, ja mislim da tebi svi vjeruju da ti je bilo lijepo, a i ponovila si to priličan broj puta. Ima ih malo (ne znam  ima li ih uopće, ja nisam primijetila, ali statistički bi valjda moralo biti) koji poriču da je *moguće* imati lijep porod u nekom, ili čak bilo kojem hrvatskom rodilištu. Važno je kolika je vjerojatnost da se ima takav lijepi porod kad se ide rađati u hrvatsko rodilište. Neka je i 50%, i neka postoji cijela vojska, stotine tisuća žena prezadovoljnih svojim porodima u hrvatskim rodilištima (a i sama sam jedna od tih). Nije li to još uvijek daleeeko premalo? Da su nam šanse fifti-fifti?

----------


## meda

Ifigenija, u rodilistu u kojem sam ja rodila se tada jako puno pisalo, i to dosta pozitivno. sve trudnice s mog kruzoka su tamo rodile. tesko je znati kako je negdje (lose :Grin: ) dok stvarno ne dodes tamo.

----------


## blackberry

> A heba vas led.
> Pa tko vas tjera u najgora rodilišta?
> Ja sam oba puta rađala tamo gdje je u tom trenu najbolje. Varaždin, Rijeka. 
> I ima stolac, ima kada,  ima ljubav, mir, intima, sve što ti treba.
> Ne mora odmah u špilju.


zašto najgora? pa i sama ta rodilišta se reklamiraju kao baby friendly...reklamiraju prirodan porod na svojim tečajevima...reklamiraju blabla svašta...
i namjerno koristim riječ reklamiraju...
i znam da je takav i moguć u tim istim rodilištima...zato sam i navela kronologiju unutar 12 sati..izmjene i razmjene...
najgora je ta činjenica što ovisiš o onome koji je taj čas u smjeni...mene to izuzetno ljuti...
a još me više ljuti činjenica što sam nakon poroda bila tako žalosna pa nisam vidjela smisla u ikakvim pritužbama...a koliko žena to isto prođe?

u bolnicu sam došla jer nisam osjećala da mogu roditi sama.....htjela sam da je ipak netko stručan uz mene...ali sad im više ne vjerujem...i to me ljuti...
sad mi je to prevelik rizik...tko će mi se zalomiti...i ljuti me uopće što o svim tim glupostima moram razmišljati, a želim samo u miru roditi...a ja ne vidim kako je to u mom slučaju moguće...
kad pod stresom krećeš...

koliko ja znam i u Rijeci ovisiš o smjeni...a Varaždin...znamo što se tamo događa...

----------


## meda

i sta nije dovoljno zalosno to sto u zagrebu od 5 rodilista na kraju nemas gdje roditi. a u rijeci je samo ona ekipa za kadu i stolcic nesto bolja, ovo regularno rodiliste je ko i drugdje.

----------


## Svimbalo

Okej, you've lost me now.
Nakon ovog više nemam one iskričave volje za daljnjim razumijevanjem.

----------


## blackberry

mene zanima postoji li kakav recept za te promjene? zaista...
ono..kad bi bilo moguće birati doktore koji će ti biti na porodu i voditi trudnoću...mislim da bi ovi nekako putem otpali...ili se promijenili....da li je to moguće?
ili zaista ne treba ništa mijenjati...pa kako bude...

jer...ja sam dobila potvrdu da to što su mi dotični u bolnici...neki htjeli...neki napravili...su nestručni postupci..
i pri tom ne mislim na potvrdu na forumu...već od njihovih kolega..nakon pregleda i konzultacija...

mene stvarno zanima mišljenje vas koji se bez razmišljanja odlučujete za bolnicu jer vas ona čini sigurnima ( pri tom ne mislim bez razmišljanja...već imate puno povjerenje)...jer, kako vidim..nisu svi imali divna iskustva u bolnici..ipak su rijeđa ta divna iskustva...
na koji način bi vi promijenili nešto u bolnici...ili je stvarno sve ok...ili ste sigurne samo radi instrumentarija bolničkog...a ovaj neljudski faktor je skroz zanemariv...ili vama to uopće nije neljudski...
ja uporno te stvari ne razumijem...a pokušavam...

----------


## vertex

> Okej, you've lost me now.
> *Nakon ovog* više nemam one iskričave volje za daljnjim razumijevanjem.


A što se dramatično dogodilo?

----------


## cvijeta73

> mene stvarno zanima mišljenje vas koji se bez razmišljanja odlučujete za bolnicu jer vas ona čini sigurnima ( pri tom ne mislim bez razmišljanja...već imate puno povjerenje)...jer, kako vidim..nisu svi imali divna iskustva u bolnici..ipak su rijeđa ta divna iskustva...
> na koji način bi vi promijenili nešto u bolnici...ili je stvarno sve ok...ili ste sigurne samo radi instrumentarija bolničkog...a ovaj neljudski faktor je skroz zanemariv...ili vama to uopće nije neljudski...
> ja uporno te stvari ne razumijem...a pokušavam...


gle, ja sam dobila drip. nije bilo nalijeganja na trbuh, prokidanja vodenjaka, ali, dakle, nije bio prirodan porod. nisam o njemu ništa ni znala pa ga nisam ni tražila  :Grin:  tako da ne mogu govoriti o tome što bi bilo da sam odbila drip. 

ali, ovaj ljudski faktor mi je jako bitan. naročito u bolnici. bez obzira na rađanje. i nikad se neću miriti sa stavom to im je posao, i doktori su ljudi itd
ne, oni su izabrali to zanimanje, njihova dužnost im je da nam pruže ljudski pristup. 
i meni je teško odmaknuti se od vlastitog iskustva, priznajem.
a obzirom da sam bila od onih rodilja koje, ajmo reć, ne surađuju - nisam ni puhala, ni slušala babicu, ni muža, vikala sam, urlala, pričala piz*arije, promijenila tri smjene, i najgore što mi se desilo je bio jedan doktor koji me htio pregledat u trudu. Bio je inače sav neki fin, pa mu nisam dala i počela sam vikat na njega da se nije usudio i da čeka, pa se jadan sav isprepadao i čekao. 

stvarno je strašno ovo o čemu pričate. ja sam imala dojam da su oni stvarno na svašta naučeni u toj rađaoni. ono, ništa ih ne može iznenaditi. mislim, naučeni su na te hormone koji divljaju.  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Vertex, nije se dogodilo ništa dramatično, samo ovo 


> i sta nije dovoljno zalosno to sto u zagrebu od 5 rodilista na kraju nemas gdje roditi.

----------


## AdioMare

svimbi, a šta je tu čudno?
rodila sam u petrovoj i merkuru - ovo drugo je bilo par nijansi bolje, a bome bi bilo žalosno da je ostalo na novou otprije 11 godina
ali i to je daleko od onoga što zadovoljava, a vidim i većini žena ovdje
pri tome se uopće ne žalim na probušen vodenjak oba puta, na klistir, brijanje i jako svjetlo ili to što su obećali pustiti, pa nisu pustili muža na drugi porod
onda znaš što je preostalo, ako se na ovo ne žalim  :Undecided: 
neke pišu o svom iskustvu na sv. duhu ili vinogradskoj (ne znam što je još ostalo?) slično kao ja za petrovu i merkur i eto ti...
svih 5 smo obuhvatili

----------


## Svimbalo

Sve se, kao što smo već milijun puta utvrdili, svodi na to da smo sve različite.
Moje iskustvo poroda na Sv. Duhu je izrazito pozitivno, ali se ipak pokušavam odmaknuti od osobnog i smeta me generaliziranje.

----------


## AdioMare

ovisno o tome koji su ti kriteriji.
osim što želim živo i zdravo dijete iznad svega, nije to jedino što želim.
ako uopće smijem išta više željeti?  :Undecided: 
i mislim da je to najmanje što mi mogu omogućiti.

----------


## AdioMare

ne mislim na nešto "više" jer nikome ne treba više, to je najvažnije
ali mislim na nešto "osim"

----------


## Svimbalo

Već sam pisala, meni porod nije u cijeloj priči roditeljstva bitan moment. I samim time su moji kriteriji isključivo živo i zdravo dijete. 
Razumijem da većina žena (ili bar ovdje prisutna većina) ne gleda na taj način, čak sam eto, pročitala da se može smatrati da je stav prema porodu "roditeljstvo u malom". I zato ne sporim nikome da traži još nešto više. Ali ne mogu prihvatiti generaliziranje (ponavljam se).

----------


## Dijana

Pa šta nije malo pretenciozno iz dijela jedne rečenice zaključiti da se ovdje generalizira?
Ja ne bi ni za medu rekla da generalizira, to je bila reakcija na ifigenijino "pa idite u Varaždin ili Rijeku"
(što mi uopće nije sjelo), jer zar ima logike da jedan milijunski grad nema *zajamčen* ljudski pristup na porodu,
nego kako ti grah padne taj dan? Trebao bi to imati svaki grad, bez obzira na veličinu. Bježanje "tamo gdje je bolje" 
nije rješenje, ali potpuno razumijem - rađamo par puta u životu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pčelice, ja mislim da tebi svi vjeruju da ti je bilo lijepo, a i ponovila si to priličan broj puta.


Ispričavam se na ponavljanju.

Zanimljivo kako nikome ne smeta kad žene svoja loša iskustva iz rodilišta ponovaljaju uvijek iznova i iznova.

Ali na svaki spomen da se u bolnici može i lijepo roditi te neka brižna duša mora poklopiti, ili da lažeš ili da si dosadan ili...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Eh, da, da sam kojim slučajem rodila doma ponavljanje prekrasnog iskustva poroda bi isto bilo dobrodošlo, jel'da?
Sumnjam da bi vertex tad zasmetalo to ponavljanje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

> A heba vas led.
> Pa tko vas tjera u najgora rodilišta?
> Ja sam oba puta rađala tamo gdje je u tom trenu najbolje. Varaždin, Rijeka. 
> I ima stolac, ima kada,  ima ljubav, mir, intima, sve što ti treba.
> Ne mora odmah u špilju.


trenutno ni vž ni rijeka nisu ok i ja se ne bi za njih odlučila 

meni, ako se odlučim na rodilište a još ne znam na što ću se odlučiti, trenutno preostaje samo neka strana zemlja, pretpostavljam da će to biti slovenija
dakle, ako želim roditi u hr, mogu samo doma jer mi nijedno hr rodilište trenutno ne pruža ono što želim za svoje dijete

----------


## Dijana

Samo je razlika da si ti jedna te ista koja ponavlja svoje dobro iskustvo, a s druge strane je puno različitih koje ne da
ponavljaju svoje iskustvo, već su im iskustva nažalost vrlo slična. I s dužnim poštovanjem, mislim da tvoje
iskustvo već stvarno i vrapci na grani znaju. Ali ako ti smatraš da još trebaš ponavljati, samo naprijed...

----------


## Lutonjica

Pčelica, pa i ja imam lijepo iskustvo drugog poroda koji je bolnički. Ima priča i na portalu i tu na forumu.
Ali svejedno sada želim i više od toga, jer znam da može biti još bolje, i ozbiljno razmišljam o porodu doma.

----------


## Svimbalo

Dijana, ja sam medinu rečenicu samo navela kao najrecentniji primjer, ali ne možeš mi osporiti to što govorim. 
Da se generalizira-generalizira se. 
I onda kad vidim ovdje nipodaštavanje priča o lijepim bolničkim porodima (ja svoju nisam pisala, samo natuknem tu i tamo, ali neću više niti to, da ne kvarim sliku  :Rolling Eyes: ), osjećam se kao budala. Ja pokušavam shvatiti drugu stranu, ali druga strana ne pokazuje taj isti trud. Iza svake prividne potvrde da i to čudo postoji, slijedi uvijek i "ali...".

Pa, ne da mi se više.

----------


## Dijana

svimbalo, nitko ne spori, da i se i ja izrazim odvjetničkim rječnikom :Grin: , 
da postoje lijepi bolnički porodi, ali su u debeloj manjini. U to sam sigurna,
iako nećemo nikad znati priče SVIH rodilja u Hrvatskoj. Neke nisu ni 
svjesne da su se neljudski ponašali prema njima, što debelo ima
veze s patrijarhalnim nasljedstvom kod nas, odgojem, ali ništa ne mijenja
na stvari.

----------


## vertex

Svimbalo, nije generalizacija tražiti jedan STANDARD tretiranja rodilje. Odnosno, jest, ali na takvim generalizacijama se zasniva puno struka i odnosa (profesionalnih i neprofesionalnih). Na primjer, kod naručivanja kave, standard je da je konobar ljubazan. Ja imam prijateljicu kojoj ne bi smetalo ni da joj kažu "Šta ti sad oćeš, j.ben ti mater" samo ako nakon toga dobije savršenu vruću čokoladu, ali konobara koji bi to napravio ne bismo opravdali krilaticom "nismo svi isti" nego bismo bili zgroženi njegovim bezobrazlukom i neprofesionalnošću, pa tamam da se gošća i nije osjetila pogođena (jer je ta moja i sama prostakuša iz dubine duše).

Ostavimo sad po strani utjecaj okolnosti u kojima žena rađa na sam *tijek* i *ishod* poroda - meni se čini da su sve mainstream svjetske organizacije prihvatile to kao bitno, meni samoj je to vrlo logično i ja tu nemam dileme, ali to je faktor u koji ti nikako ne možeš povjerovat, pa zašto da cijepimo po istome.
Ono što mene čudi je da niječeš potpuno postojanje psiholoških potreba kod čovjeka (dakle, jedinke ljudske vrste). Nemas li svaka jedinka potrebu da bude tretirana ljudski, saslušana, uvažena? Nije li standard liječničke struke da pacijentu, a u ovom sučaju rodilji, pruže i psihološku podršku? Ti dakle tvrdiš da je tražiti uvažavanje dok rađaš - razmaženo. Objasni mi, kako je to rađanje zdrave i žive bebe uvjetovano odbacivanjem uvažavanja žene koja rađa?

----------


## n.grace

Odležala sam obje trudnoće, provela neko vrijeme na patologiji uz raznorazne dijagnoze, rodila prvi put elektivnim carskim, drugi put uz drip i epiziotomiju.
Poštujem želje onih koji žele više, podržavam i nadam se da će se i ostvariti. Meni osobno, više od onoga što sam dobila, nije bilo potrebno.

----------


## cvijeta73

vertex, ali da li je standard u našim rodilištima obrnut od ovoga?



> Nije li standard liječničke struke da pacijentu, a u ovom sučaju rodilji, pruže i psihološku podršku


meni se čini da nije.
što svakako ne znači da treba zanemariti pa taman i jedan suprotan postupak.
čini mi se da se oko ovoga vrtimo u krug.
mislim, ako je u našim rodilištima standard drip, nikako se ne bih mogla složiti da je u našim rodilištima standard neljudski pristup rodilji.  :Undecided:

----------


## Dijana

Pa postoji puno varijacija između "neljudskog pristupa" i "psihološke podrške". Ali pristup rodilji
kao prema objektu ide u kojem smjeru?

----------


## blackberry

Svimbalo...kad govorimo o generaliziranju...npr. i ti vaši stavovi...što je vama na prvom mjestu...sam porod i nije tako bitan..rodiš, prođe...imaš u rukama živo i zdravo dijete...sve pet.
ti vaši stavovi su i mene prvi puta još više vezali za bolnicu...kako bi rekla....
misliš da se ja nisam preispitala milion puta...što je najbitnije...naravno da je to beba...a ne neki tzv komoditet
ali činjenica je da smo jako različite...i moje iskustvo je meni ostavilo traumu...totalno nepotrebnu...i to ne iz bitnih, nego totalno nebitnih i egoističnih razloga, s njihove strane. to boli...
i ja razumijem da sam različita...jer, i muž je bio samnom...i on si ne može oprostiti što nije reagirao na neke stvari....a ja mu uporno pokušavam objasniti da je naš porod bio sasvim u redu i sasvim prosječan...
i da je neka druga žena bila na mom mjestu da to njoj sve ne bi ni bio nikakakav problem....
ali nije...
i mene zaista zanima kako to promijeniti? jer, meni je ozbiljno, strašno teško nekome dati podršku da ode u naše rodilište...ali stvarno...

----------


## vertex

Pčelice, kako si propustila moja dva lijepa rodilišna poroda? I što se vrijeđaš na činjenice - malo tko je s toliko strpljenja ponavljao svoju priču. To nije moglo proći nezamijećeno, pa to si i željela, da se primijeti i pročita.
Ti misliš da su žene koje pišu o svom jadu pri rađanju u misliji da ocrne naše zdravstvo i opstetriciju. Ja mislim da su to mahom žene koje su dobile vrlo loš tretman onda kad ima je trebao najbolji mogući.

----------


## Svimbalo

Odgovaram vertex i Blackberry potpisujući cvijetu.
I nigdje nisam nikoga optužila za razmaženost.

----------


## sirius

Vertex (spominjem tebe jel si ti to spomenula), mene zapravo istovremeno čudi i ne čudi činjenica da su prava žena zadnje na što se gleda u porodu. Puno se lakše izboriti za prava djece (kontakt koža na kožu, prvi podoj...) i prava očeva (prisutnost u rađaoni...) , to je razumljivo svima, medicinskoj struci, politički je korektno...ma sve pet.
Ali kad su u pitanju prava žene , e , tu jako zapinjemo, i mi same spremne smo prihvatiti ponižavanje , ignoriranje, ignoriranje potrebe za privatnošću, ignoriranje potrebe da odbijemo postupke na sebi koji nisu nužno potrebni a nama su izrazitno neugodni...i još to sve opravdavamo višim ciljem. Naravno , da je svakoj ženi u cilju roditi živo i zdravo dijete, pa zar u to treba uoće sumnjati?!
Ali korisno je da se majka nakon toga osjeća kao ljudsko biće, po mogućnosti osnaženo ljudsko biće.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa postoji puno varijacija između "neljudskog pristupa" i "psihološke podrške". Ali pristup rodilji
> kao prema objektu ide u kojem smjeru?


neljudskom, of course  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Uz to, već sam barem dvadeset puta tijekom rasprave naglasila da razumijem da nismo svi isti i da je većini očito potrebno puno više no meni.

----------


## blackberry

i meni Pčelice zaista ne smeta ponavljanje tvoje lijepe priče s poroda...dapače...
meni je *jedna* takva priča pri odabiru rodilišta bila presudna...napominjem jedna...tako da ne misliš da vaše priče nisu nekome bitne....
kažem jedna...jer mi je ta jedna dala nadu...pa može biti super...nisam valjda baš ful peh....
samo je činjenica da su te priče u manjini...i da sam ja očigledno peh..
i napominjem...porod ne bi trebao biti lutrija po tom pitanju...a ja ne bi trebala osječati grižnju savjesti jer želim sudjelovati u vlastitom porodu....
i sve te lijepe priče jesu činjenica da se nešto mijenja...što je super...jer moja mama nije ni znala što ju je zadesilo...

----------


## vertex

cvijeta, ja imam oko sebe jako puno žena istraumatiziranih manje ili više rađanjem u bolnici i odnosom prema njima. Pretpostavljam da ćeš mi ti vjerovati ako ti kažem da su to mahom žene s dvije noge na zemlji i da ne plaču za plazmom. Ima i zadovoljnih, koje su držali za ruku satima, ima ih koje kažu "glavno da je prošlo, da je dijete zdravo".
Meni je i moj prvi porod bio divan, bila sam euforična nakon njega - ali da, tretirali su me kao objekt, a to šta sam se ja s tim dobro nosila, to je moja stvar i sreća. Mislim da je preveliki udio loših situacija i zato su generalizacije ok. (Kad se kaže da nam je zemlja korumpirana, na primjer, ne misli se da smo svi mi, 100% nas državljana korumpirani.) U splitskoj bolnici i inače pacijentov razum i ljudskost ne kotiraju baš visoko - kad se netko ode liječiti u Zagreb, obično bude impresioniran tretmanom koji tamo dobije.
Eto, djecu koja se oporavljaju od operacije krajnika, pa ne smiju plakati, sestre tješe sa "ako budeš plakao, tata i mama sutra neće doć po tebe". Čula sam na svoje uši, opetovano, bila sam u apartmanu s A. na jednoj drugoj operaciji prije 6 godina. (Dozvoljavam i nadam se da su promijenili pristup do danas.)

----------


## n.grace

> Uz to, već sam barem dvadeset puta tijekom rasprave naglasila da razumijem da nismo svi isti i da je većini očito potrebno puno više no meni.


I ja se počinjem osjećati kao budala...  :Undecided:

----------


## Dijana

> Uz to, već sam barem dvadeset puta tijekom rasprave naglasila da razumijem da nismo svi isti i da je većini očito potrebno puno više no meni.


Sorry svimbalo, ti malo razumiješ, pa malo ne razumiješ..Pa se vrtimo u krug..

----------


## vertex

Dakle, one žene iz mog predzadnjeg posta nisu u "misliji" nego u misiji,  :Laughing:  .

----------


## Lutonjica

> mene zapravo istovremeno čudi i ne čudi činjenica da su prava žena  zadnje na što se gleda u porodu. Puno se lakše izboriti za prava djece  (kontakt koža na kožu, prvi podoj...) i prava očeva (prisutnost u  rađaoni...) , to je razumljivo svima, medicinskoj struci, politički je  korektno...ma sve pet.


zato već imamo rodilišta prijatelje djece, ali još nijedno nema titulu rodilišta prijatelja majki
ali valjda će i to jednom doći
mora zbog eu

----------


## miniminia

Eto me na strani ponavljaća svog prekrasnog iskustva poroda u rodilištu. Puta dva. U rodilištu koje se ovdje vrlo često napadalo. U mom selu nema drugog. S osobljem koje je također vrlo napadano. BAbica koja je bila na drugom bila je godina do penzije, znači stara i istrošena, prava old school, a prema meni divna suosjećajna, pozitivna,konstruktivna, mm i ja dobili sok od nje.. Doktori sve najpozitivnije. Odnos prema meni oba puta prekrasan... 
Da, klistirali su me, prvi put sam bila u tolikim trudovima da bi mi je bilo svejedno što mi rade, drugi put smo ta moja stara teta babica i ja bile same i ugodno ćaskale... Zvuči nevjerojatno, ali meni taj klistir je nešto puno ljepše od recimo bronhoskopije...

Daklem da skratim, moje osobno iskustvo ,porod je nešto prelijepo.

----------


## Svimbalo

> Sorry svimbalo, ti malo razumiješ, pa malo ne razumiješ..Pa se vrtimo u krug..


Ma daj Dijana. Sad sam već ljuta! Kako malo razumijem, malo ne? Što to?

----------


## miniminia

Vidim da je vertex spomenula st. Ja sam rodila oba puta (i unovom i u starom), nikoga nisam potplatila.

----------


## n.grace

> Daklem da skratim, moje osobno iskustvo ,porod je nešto prelijepo.


Slažem se. :Heart:

----------


## miniminia

a mogla sam po nekoj logici stvari ići u zgb ,jer rođenjem tamo pripadam.

----------


## blackberry

> vertex, ali da li je standard u našim rodilištima obrnut od ovoga?
> 
> meni se čini da nije.
> što svakako ne znači da treba zanemariti pa taman i jedan suprotan postupak.
> čini mi se da se oko ovoga vrtimo u krug.
> mislim, ako je u našim rodilištima standard drip, nikako se ne bih mogla složiti da je u našim rodilištima standard neljudski pristup rodilji.


mislim da tu dolazi u pitanje kakve želje imaš...jer, recimo da ja nisam rekla da ne želim prokidanje vodenjaka, ni ubrzavanje poroda iliti drip ako to nije neophodno i ako život djeteta nije u pitanju...i da nisam rekla da želim porod na stolici...jer nisam znala da sam u krivoj smjeni...mislim da bi sve krenulo drugim tokom...
ali...ovom doktoru nije sjelo što sam htela sudjelovati u odlukama oko moga djeteta...pa je bilo kako je bilo...
ovaj doktor koji me primio me samo prepustio babici....a onaj za kraj je napravio što je napravio....
nisu svi nehumani....ali ih ima...a po meni ih ne bi ni trebalo biti...

----------


## cvijeta73

hbg, mene je previše bolilo da bi porod mogla kvalificirati kao nešto prelijepo :niska_tolerancija:  :Grin: 
osim samog izgona.
to mi je ostalo u super sjećanju.

----------


## Dijana

Svimbalo, ajde nemoj se ljutiti, nemaš razloga. Stvar je u tome da uopće ne bi trebalo biti toliko spora o tome da je pristup
rodiljama u hr općenito, i psihološki i medicinski, ozbiljno manjkav. Je li se možemo složiti oko toga?
S tim da, evo kako  i miniminia kaže, POSTOJE lijepi bolnički porodi, nađi mi tko kaže da ne postoje?
Ali da su u većini, pa ne bi ni mi ovdje lamentirale, zar ne? 
Ali..vrtimo se u krug..izgleda da su felix,mamaju, smedja odustale, a imaju zbilja
pregršt korisnih info, i teoreski i iskustveno, tako da izgleda da nismo baš konstruktivni.

----------


## miniminia

e ja sam već spomenula dr Housa... 
meni bi istina bilo draže da mi je on mrgud na porodu, nego neki nasmijani diletant

da, zalažem se za ljudski pristup, i mislim da treba poraditi kod djela osoblja na odnosima prema pacijentu, ali smeta me što trpate sve u isti koš... svi su takvi, svi su potkupljivi, groozni... zar je teško vjerovati da su neki izabrali profesiju baš iz poziva...ili sam ja do sada imala sreću susretati ljude koji su manje više u redu

----------


## n.grace

> hbg, mene je previše bolilo da bi porod mogla kvalificirati kao nešto prelijepo :niska_tolerancija: 
> osim samog izgona.
> to mi je ostalo u super sjećanju.


XD
Kužim...
Meni osobno, porod je nešto prelijepo, jer sam njime dobila svoju dječicu. :Heart:

----------


## blackberry

> hbg, mene je previše bolilo da bi porod mogla kvalificirati kao nešto prelijepo :niska_tolerancija: 
> osim samog izgona.
> to mi je ostalo u super sjećanju.


eto vidiš...izgon...
ja sam čitav dan prošla u jakim trudovima...čekajući bebu i izgon...i doktor mi ga je oduzeo...nalijegane, epi...
nisam ni skužila da sam rodila...muž mi je rekao - rodila si.... još se ne mogu pomiriti s tim...to mi strašno nedostaje...eto..
kako rodila da ne znam? i nakon dvije i pol godine nije mi jasno...

----------


## AdioMare

> Uz to, već sam barem dvadeset puta tijekom rasprave naglasila da razumijem da nismo svi isti i da je većini očito potrebno puno više no meni.


i to je to.
onda nemamo više dilema, zar ne?
na ljestvici od jedan do 20, tebi je dosta ... koliko?
ja želim 20, ako mogu dobiti.

----------


## n.grace

> e ja sam već spomenula dr Housa... 
> meni bi istina bilo draže da mi je on mrgud na porodu, nego neki nasmijani diletant
> 
> da, zalažem se za ljudski pristup, i mislim da treba poraditi kod djela osoblja na odnosima prema pacijentu, ali smeta me što trpate sve u isti koš... svi su takvi, svi su potkupljivi, groozni... zar je teško vjerovati da su neki izabrali profesiju baš iz poziva...ili sam ja do sada imala sreću susretati ljude koji su manje više u redu


Iksam na ikstu!  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Mislim da je generalno moj problem taj što ja oduvijek osjećam svaku nepravdu u kostima. Na sebi , ali i na drugima.
I žao mi je , ali neke stvari koje su uobičajene ne bi trebale biti , normalne.
Znala sam to davno nego je Roda postaojala, onako instiktivno.
Meni nije normalno da sestra donese majci dijete prvi deset dana nakon poroda i viće na nju :što gleda u to dijete neka ga nahrani. A dijete je do tada bilo u inkubatoru i ona ga je tad prvi put primila u ruke.
Meni nije normalno da porađaju ženu u 6 mj trudnoće sa  mrtvim blizancima u bolničkoj sobi, dok njezina cimerica (također majka mrtve bebe) mora od muke izači na hodnik i čekati da sve završi.
Meni nije normalno da se majci koja rodi jako bolesno dijete to dijete ne pokaže i da na ruke barem pet minuta, ako s zna koliko je stanje ozbiljno, te da ga ona moguće nikad neće vidjeti (i nije).
Meni nije normmalno da mi žene pristajemo rađati u rodilištima od kojih većina nemaju minimum privatnosti, da pristajemo rađati u improviziranim boksovima gdje sa druge strane vidimo i čujemo druge rodilje...
Meni nije normalno da hodamo bez gaća i sa krpom među nogama po bolničkim hodnicima...
...
Uglavnom , možda je problem u tome  što vidim previše.

----------


## summer

ja uopce ne sumnjam da na uvjetima u rodilistu ima jos puuuuno posla
i da je imati lijep porod, onako lijep i za bebu i za mamu, dostojanstvo, intimu, uvazavanje, informiranje... puno cesce iznimka nego pravilo
ali ne mislim da je porod kuci, u ovim uvjetima, odgovor
dapace, tim vise smatram da je puno nuznije boriti se za poboljsanje uvjeta u rodilistima
a kao kruna - porod kuci, ali uz bolju organizaciju i logistiku

----------


## vertex

Svimbalo, n. grace, ajmo pokušat s jednim primjerom, recite mi šta mislite o tome.

Rodilja je u predrađaoni, s još nekoliko drugih. Predala je dokumente, između ostalog uredno popunjenu trudničku knjižicu, ima već ozbiljno jake trudove. 
Sestra ispituje, sjedeći za pisaćim stolom udaljenim nekoliko metara: Ime? Prezime? Trudnoća po redu? Trudnoća po redu? (to je bilo glasnije).
Rodilja: Pa u trudu sam teško mi je govorit.
Sestra :Sad: nestrpljivo se okreće - dotad je bila okrenuta leđima, radi grimasu) Broj pobačaja?

Je li vam ok? I meni je bilo ok. Odnosno, pomislila sam "koja glupača" ali sam uredno vojnički to izdržala, ma to je bila sitnica. I nekoliko sati poslije, nakon više desetaka takvih sitnica, rodila sam svoje divno dijete na zadak, uz hvale sveg osoblja kako sam fenomenalna (a i jesam bila).

Je li vam to u redu? Bi li vam smetalo da vas se preko sobe ispituje o broju pobačaja, usred truda (ili bolje, neovisno o trudovima), na uši još nekoliko žena, dok sestra drži trudničku knjižicu sa svim podacima.
Ma znam, eto, detalj, tako joj je bilo zgodnije. Ipak, smatrate li da je legitimno tražiti da se sestra ne vodi onom što je njoj zgodnije, nego da ima razumijevanja za rodiljine trudove i privatnost, te da prepiše te podatke iz trudničke knjižice koja stoji ispred nje?

----------


## miniminia

još jedna stvar , konkretno ću govoriti za st rodilište... čovjek koji radi posao njih 10orice ne može fizički posvetiti se svakom pacijentu kako bi on (doktor ) to želio... pogotovo ne kako bi neki pacijenti to željeli... broj osoblja je premalen za to... PKK bi pomogao u nekom smislu da se rasterete institucije, pa bi u tom idealnom društvu u kojem možeš birati svi došli na svoje...

----------


## cvijeta73

vertex, ja se slažem s tobom, al još uvijek mislim da ako su u rijeci preuredili rađaonu, stavili lopte, zamračili ju - to je napravljeno isključivo radi toga da se majke osjećaju ugodnije. zar ne? a onda mi ne štima nikako da se u takvoj rađaoni,s loptama, muzikom i mrakom, radi njihovog stava rodilje osjećaju poniženo. 
neke bezobrazne babice i bezobrazni doktori nekako mi ipak nisu standard. kužim ovu usporedbu s korupcijom i slažem se s njom. 
tu bi mi više pasala usporedba s korupcijom u bolnici, npr.
iako jaimamtendenciju svijet gledati ružičastije nego što je, to priznajem  :Grin: 

oću reći, sigurno da treba još puno pomaka, najviše u smjeru ovoga što govori blackberry, uvažavanja želje rodilje za prirodnim porodom. porodom bez intervencija ako one nisu nužne.
i puno toga se mijenja. od pijenja u toku poroda na dalje.

----------


## AdioMare

> XD
> Kužim...
> Meni osobno, porod je nešto prelijepo, jer sam njime dobila svoju dječicu.


a vidiš meni su samo moja dječica  :Heart: 
ali ne i tretiranje pri načinu na koji sam ih dobila

----------


## miniminia

vertex, naravno da te morta pitati o broju pobačaja, pa to je čista anemneza

----------


## vertex

Nije tužni smajlić (nije mi do patetike,  :Laughing:  ) , nego zagrada.

----------


## Dijana

Ja se baš mislim da bi se to ispitivanje osobnih podataka zbilja moglo provesti na drugačiji način, npr
da se kod ginekologa ostave formulari gdje treba upisati sve potrebne podatke, pa onda u rodilištu
samo umetnu taj papir, ili prepišu (jel to previše za tražiti?) A ako netko baš nema taj ispunjeni formular
da ga pitaju što već treba. A ne da žene u trudovima gnjave s tim jesu li udate ili nisu. (npr.)

----------


## Svimbalo

Vertex, to mi uopće ne bi smetalo.
Evo, citirat ću dijelove siriusinog posta da kažem što i meni nije normalno, odnosno što mi jest bitno, pa neka AM odredi na ljestvici je li to 2, 3, 5 ili 8 (hvala sirius što je napisala ovaj post i olakšala mi u poslovnoj gužvi  :Smile:  ).



> Meni nije normalno da sestra donese majci dijete prvi deset dana nakon poroda i viće na nju :što gleda u to dijete neka ga nahrani. A dijete je do tada bilo u inkubatoru i ona ga je tad prvi put primila u ruke.
> Meni nije normalno da porađaju ženu u 6 mj trudnoće sa mrtvim blizancima u bolničkoj sobi, dok njezina cimerica (također majka mrtve bebe) mora od muke izači na hodnik i čekati da sve završi.
> Meni nije normalno da se majci koja rodi jako bolesno dijete to dijete ne pokaže i da na ruke barem pet minuta, ako s zna koliko je stanje ozbiljno, te da ga ona moguće nikad neće vidjeti (i nije).




Ovo što sam izostavila mi je totalno nevažno.

----------


## miniminia

naravno da je to imene pitala, samo tiho...jednostavno da vidi jel postoji neki veći rizik.. 
 inaravno, daje trebalo pitati tiše ili vidjeti u trudničkoj knjižici
pa to je ista stvar kao kad te pitaju jel imaš kroničnih bolesti

----------


## n.grace

> vertex, ja se slažem s tobom, al još uvijek mislim da ako su u rijeci preuredili rađaonu, stavili lopte, zamračili ju - to je napravljeno isključivo radi toga da se majke osjećaju ugodnije. zar ne? a onda mi ne štima nikako da se u takvoj rađaoni,s loptama, muzikom i mrakom, radi njihovog stava rodilje osjećaju poniženo. 
> neke bezobrazne babice i bezobrazni doktori nekako mi ipak nisu standard.


Slažem se.

----------


## miniminia

slažem se sa sirius, to nije normalno

----------


## vertex

Zašto ne može pročitati iz trudničke knjižice? Zašto ne može pričekati da mi prođe trud, kako bih mogla govoriti? Zašto mora pitati na uši još pet žena?
I pazite, ja tim porodom nisam istraumatizirana, niti je on razlog što sam poslije išla u Sinj - htjela sam i tad, ali je bio zadak. Dakle, ne pitam ogorčeno, nego sasvim racionalno.

miniminia, divno je da imaš tako dobra iskustva. Neka ih bude što više. I ima ih još zadovoljnih, kako ne!

----------


## AdioMare

svimbi, tebi je dosta da te ne tuku  :Grin: 
za to nemam ocjenu 

šalim se.

----------


## cvijeta73

šta jedino ja od poroda najviše pamtim da to booli za popi*dit? :kukavica: :Grin:

----------


## miniminia

vertex, brkaš  stvari
i kod kuće će te svatko profesionalan , a inače čemu smisao ovog topica, i priče o PKk pitati ista pitanja

----------


## n.grace

> šta jedino ja od poroda najviše pamtim da to booli za popi*dit? :kukavica:


Nisi jedina.  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

da budem ozbiljnija, meni ovo gore što si ti navela (sirius?) je nešto o čemu ne bih ni raspravljala, 
to mi ne spada pod standard nego čovječnost

----------


## miniminia

vertex, žao mi je za loša iskustva, iskreno, i rado bi da se još poboljšaju

----------


## sirius

> vertex, brkaš stvari
> i kod kuće će te svatko profesionalan , a inače čemu smisao ovog topica, i priče o PKk pitati ista pitanja


Moguće, ali sigurno ne dok te peru trudovi i stojiš bez gaća sa krpom među nogama (u bolničkoj spavačici) , a vodenjak curi. Bar je meni tako bilo... I da , naravno , vrata na hodnik su bila otvorena.

----------


## Dijana

Pah, pa naravno da pamtim bolove. Svoje trudove ne pamtim kao bolne, došla sam
7 cm otvorena, nakon sat vremena išla sam u rađaonu, bila 9 cm otvorena, pa
jesu li to nevaljali trudovi uz koje se toliko otvoriš? Al majkomila kad je došao drip
počela sam se gubiti od bolova, muka mi je kad se sjetim. Ne znam, možda
bi takvi bolovi bili i uz prirodne trudove, ali ne vjerujem, prema onome
što sam pročitala.

----------


## AdioMare

> šta jedino ja od poroda najviše pamtim da to booli za popi*dit? :kukavica:


ignoriraj ti samo mene, darling  :Grin: 
ja sam ti već rekla, da si se kretala i lijepo čučnula kako ti rekoše, umjesto legla, pa uz zdjelicu  :Grin:  proširenu 30% i gravitaciju, kraće bi urlala  :Laughing: 
 :Love:

----------


## sirius

> da budem ozbiljnija, meni ovo gore što si ti navela (sirius?) je nešto o čemu ne bih ni raspravljala, 
> to mi ne spada pod standard nego čovječnost


Žao mi je , ali to je nažalost događa (i dogodilo se ) iako je (srećom) rijetko. Onaj prvi dio.

----------


## vertex

Ovo što je napisala sirius, to su stvarno ružne stvari.

Ja sam namjerno pisala o jednom malom detalju, kao što je zanemarivanje činjenice da je rodilja - u trudu. Te iskazivanje nestrpljenja što zbog toga ne može odgovarati na pitanja. (Pobačaj nije bitan sam po sebi, to je samo pitanje koje ide po redu.) Zanimalo me koliko smo različite.

----------


## miniminia

malo sme krenuli opet po lošim stranama naših rodilišta 

zamišljam porod kod kuće, pa mi padaju glupe stvari tehničke prirode, recimo tko bi to počistio, pa što s kućnim ljubimcima i sterilnim uvjetima, pa ako mi je spavaća soba na katu, a kuhinjski stol kat niže (za pridržavanje) što onda, jel mi u kupaonici presklisko...
ma , definitivno ja nisam tip za PKK, koliko god mi se to činilo zanimljivo kao ideja iz jednog drugog aspekta

----------


## AdioMare

> Ne znam, možda
> bi takvi bolovi bili i uz prirodne trudove, ali ne vjerujem, prema onome
> što sam pročitala.


imam iskustvo jednog i drugog
drip bolovi i prirodni trudovi se ne mogu usporediti, vjeruj mi!

i još bi zadnji porod i smatrala koliko toliko lakšim od prethodnog da mi meštar nije u jednom potezu razjapio objema rukama rodnicu od čega sam sve zvijezde vidjela
a, šta? pa on mi je želio pomoći da brže rodim
a onog specijalca koji mi je umjetno (rukom) izazivao trudove  :Laughing:  bolje da ne spominjem

----------


## vertex

miniminia, nikako da ti objanim poantu. Nije problem u pitanjima, ona su potrebna (ili nisu, s obzirom da odgovori pišu u trudničkoj knjižici koju traže da im daš). Te informacije je potrebno prenijeti. Pitanje je - zašto u trudu, zašto je privatnost nebitna? Kažem - detalj koji se svakako lako izdrži kad je to potrebno. Ali se ne mogu sjetiti zašto je potrebno.

----------


## n.grace

> ignoriraj ti samo mene, darling 
> ja sam ti već rekla, da si se kretala i lijepo čučnula kako ti rekoše, umjesto legla, pa uz zdjelicu  proširenu 30% i gravitaciju, kraće bi urlala


Nema te sile koja bi me bila natjerala na kretanje i čučanje u trudovima.

Osim toga, pričamo li mi više uopće o opasnostima poroda kod kuće?

----------


## AdioMare

> Žao mi je , ali to je nažalost događa (i dogodilo se ) iako je (srećom) rijetko. Onaj prvi dio.


nemaš se zašto ispričavati  :Love:  nisam tebi odgovarala nego svimbi
ako je to ono što je izdvojila da bi joj bilo dovoljno, a ostalo joj je totalno nevažno... 
ostala sam bez riječi koliko nas je kojima je dovoljno da nas ne mlate

----------


## miniminia

sjetila sam se kad mi je mm baka pričala kako je njihova neka prabaka rodila neko od svoje dvoznamenkaste djece na njivi.. eto to što vam ADiomare priča u praksi

----------


## cvijeta73

vertex, meni je i taj detalj grozan, a ovo o čemu piše sirius da ne govorim.
odmah tužba  :Grin: 

AM  :Laughing: 

dijana, ja sam i od felixine priče s poroda zapamtila samo onaj dio kad se počela gubit i mislila da će umrijet  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> Nema te sile koja bi me bila natjerala na kretanje i čučanje u trudovima.
> 
> Osim toga, pričamo li mi više uopće o opasnostima poroda kod kuće?


grace, nisam to cvijeti rekla slučajno, nešto drugo je u pitanju jer se osobno znamo

naravno da se žena u trudovima treba namjestiti samo onako kako joj najbolje paše

----------


## lunja

> vertex, brkaš stvari
> i kod kuće će te svatko profesionalan , a inače čemu smisao ovog topica, i priče o PKk pitati ista pitanja


nece. kao sto je vertex rekla stoji im u knjizici.

----------


## miniminia

Meni nije dovoljno da me ne mlate, ali opet ponavljam  :Grin:  moje iskustvo je pozitivno, prije poroda , poslije poroda, sam tijek poroda, nitko me nije rastezao, nitko me nije vrijeđao, svi su bili ljubazni, kooopetrativni sa mnom i mojom djecom na koju smo se u tom trenutku svi fokusirali

----------


## vertex

cvijeta, ja sam u zadnjem porodu legla kratko pri kraju na bok da mi naprave ctg u trudu. Bol se utrostručila, ko na botun! Inače sam visila mužu za vratom kroz trudove, a nakon tog ctg-a sam klekla na krevet, dignuli su mu leđa. Ne znam šta bi me prisilo da legnem ponovo! Zapravo, znam, primalja je tražila da legnem za izgon, i to je prava šteta. Ali vidjelo se da joj ne pašu drugačije ideje, i ja sam odlučila taj kraj prepustiti njoj. Žao mi je što vjerojatno neće biti još jednom, da vidim kako je to kad si šefica do samog kraja.

----------


## n.grace

> grace, nisam to cvijeti rekla slučajno, nešto drugo je u pitanju jer se osobno znamo
> 
> naravno da se žena u trudovima treba namjestiti samo onako kako joj najbolje paše


Ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

aj, aj, AM, grozno. Ja sam se od bolova na dripu toliko pogubila da se slabo ičega sjećam
Muž mi je rekao da je urgirao kod sestre jer mi je nekoliko puta bola ruku, nije valjda mogla
naći venu. Ja se toga uopće ne sjećam. Zadnje čeg se sjećam je da ih je nekoliko naleglo
meni na trbuh, a kad je došlo moje zlato, otad se sjećam, valjda me povratilo u život.
Stavili su mi je na prsa, ja sam je poljubila u čelo, 
 a babica je rekla "vidi kako se smirila kod mame", i to mi je tako
toplo zazvučalo. I da, nakraju sam i ja mislila kak sam dobro prošla. Ovisi kako gledaš.

----------


## vertex

AdioMare, i ja sam tek sad shvatila kako smo mi nacija skromnih i stoičkih ženica!
(Zezam malo, aj nemojte se odma naljutit)

----------


## miniminia

> nece. kao sto je vertex rekla stoji im u knjizici.


zapeli smo oko krive stvari...
jel će pogledati ili pročitati what ever, 
ali slažem se s vertex , nije red i način
ja nemam pojma jel me pitao

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Samo je razlika da si ti jedna te ista koja ponavlja svoje dobro iskustvo, a s druge strane je puno različitih koje ne da
> ponavljaju svoje iskustvo, već su im iskustva nažalost vrlo slična.


Da mi se da s tobom raspravljat sad bi ti citirala gdje iste žene ponavljaju svoje iste ružne priče.

Ali mi se ne da...

----------


## AdioMare

je, dijana, kada dobiješ drip to je bol iza boli, nema predaha
a sama bol je žešća i jača, ali ne i svrsishodnija
to je kao da ti netko zaveže noge i onda te vuče da hodaš
nije za usporediti s prirodnim trudovima
mislim, bole i prirodni trudovi, ali oni imaju početak i kraj, daju ti da dišeš, predahneš...
i taj kraj truda je nešto što očekuješ i što ti daje nadu da ćeš preživjeti  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

> Da mi se da s tobom raspravljat sad bi ti citirala gdje iste žene ponavljaju svoje iste ružne priče.
> 
> Ali mi se ne da...


Da si bar u pravu da su to uvijek jedne te iste. I da bar ja imam tvoju priču.
Ali nemam, i nema nas još jako puno

----------


## Dijana

jest, AM, upravo tako. Pročitala sam kod Christiane Northrup da kod trudova pod dripom grčenje maternice počinje
u isto vrijeme na više mjesta, pa je trud neučinkovit, dok bi se učinkovit trud trebao širiti poput vala, početi na jednom 
mjestu i nastaviti se na drugom, sve do istiskivanje..tako nešto, nek me ispravi tko bolje zna.

----------


## miniminia

> je, dijana, kada dobiješ drip to je bol iza boli, nema predaha
> a sama bol je žešća i jača, ali ne i svrsishodnija
> to je kao da ti netko zaveže noge i onda te vuče da hodaš
> nije za usporediti s prirodnim trudovima
> mislim, bole i prirodni trudovi, ali oni imaju početak i kraj, daju ti da dišeš, predahneš...
> i taj kraj truda je nešto što očekuješ i što ti daje nadu da ćeš preživjeti


moj drugi porod
probili su mi vodenjak, dobila sam drip, rodila za sat vremena... svaki put bih tako...

sjećam se svojih trudova iz prvog poroda, i to jako dobro, toliko da sam tražila da mi daju single shot u drugom ( i ja sam kukavica sinja), ali nije mi trebalo koliko je brzo, sretno bilo gotovo

----------


## cvijeta73

ja mislim da bi vas koje rodite u sat vremena trebalo isključiti iz rasprava o porodu  :Grin: 
šalim se  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

miniminia, super za tebe. Možda ja ne znam podnositi bol, ali ja bi ipak svoje trudove, kakvi god
da jesu, sve dok je beba ok.

----------


## miniminia

> ja mislim da bi vas koje rodite u sat vremena trebalo isključiti iz rasprava o porodu 
> šalim se


prvo sam rađala duže 

sat i pol  :Razz: 
 (šalim se, bilo je duže)

----------


## n.grace

> jest, AM, upravo tako. Pročitala sam kod Christiane Northrup da kod trudova pod dripom grčenje maternice počinje
> u isto vrijeme na više mjesta, pa je trud neučinkovit, dok bi se učinkovit trud trebao širiti poput vala, početi na jednom 
> mjestu i nastaviti se na drugom, sve do istiskivanje..tako nešto, nek me ispravi tko bolje zna.


Dobro si rekla, i ja imam njene knjige.
Samo po toj logici ja ne bih s par kapi dripa rodila za pola sata, dok sam se sa svojim trudovima otvorila 2 cm u više od 8 sati.
(bilo je ludo - u pola sata s 2 na 10 cm  :Grin: )

----------


## miniminia

moj idealni 3 porodu
Bolnica ,
ali neki oblik vode, to je moja fikcija (ja bih i dupina ako može, steriliziranog)
mm, babica i jedan doktor drag ko papa, lijep ko greh
dr House u drugoj sobi,

----------


## Dijana

Valjda i drip ima svoje mjesto i svoju ulogu. Izgleda da je kod tebe bilo dobro pogođeno.
 Ali ja sam se sama otvorila 9 cm, pa se pitam
šta mi je trebao. A najgore mi je bilo što uopće više nisam bila prisutna tamo.

----------


## n.grace

> Valjda i drip ima svoje mjesto i svoju ulogu. Izgleda da je kod tebe bilo dobro pogođeno.
>  Ali ja sam se sama otvorila 9 cm, pa se pitam
> šta mi je trebao. A najgore mi je bilo što uopće više nisam bila prisutna tamo.


Ni ja ne razumijem zašto su ti ga dali.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je do 9 cm trebao cijeli dan. na dripu. a na 9 cm sam počela tiskati, bio bi već pun k**ac, otvorena, ne otvorena.  :Grin:

----------


## miniminia

> Dobro si rekla, i ja imam njene knjige.
> Samo po toj logici ja ne bih s par kapi dripa rodila za pola sata, dok sam se sa svojim trudovima otvorila 2 cm u više od 8 sati.
> (bilo je ludo - u pola sata s 2 na 10 cm )


X

----------


## Dijana

Pa da ubrzaju, iako je i ovo bilo brzo. Ja ti zavidim, pustili
su te 8 sati s tvojim trudovima, mene su eto išli riješiti
nabrzaka, kao ide brzo, pa nek ide još brže...

----------


## AdioMare

> jest, AM, upravo tako. Pročitala sam kod Christiane Northrup da kod trudova pod dripom grčenje maternice počinje
> u isto vrijeme na više mjesta, pa je trud neučinkovit, dok bi se učinkovit trud trebao širiti poput vala, početi na jednom 
> mjestu i nastaviti se na drugom, sve do istiskivanje..tako nešto, nek me ispravi tko bolje zna.


nisam čitala, ali opet ja o svom iskustvu  :Grin:  ... i te kako se osjeti razlika u učinkovitosti ovih i onih trudova
i ta razlika u načinu na koji boli

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja uopce ne sumnjam da na uvjetima u rodilistu ima jos puuuuno posla
> i da je imati lijep porod, onako lijep i za bebu i za mamu, dostojanstvo, intimu, uvazavanje, informiranje... puno cesce iznimka nego pravilo
> ali ne mislim da je porod kuci, u ovim uvjetima, odgovor
> dapace, tim vise smatram da je puno nuznije boriti se za poboljsanje uvjeta u rodilistima
> a kao kruna - porod kuci, ali uz bolju organizaciju i logistiku


borimo se paralelno za oboje.
upravo je u pripremi nova anketa za rodilišta.

----------


## miniminia

> meni je do 9 cm trebao cijeli dan. na dripu. a na 9 cm sam počela tiskati, bio bi već pun k**ac, otvorena, ne otvorena.


tu je sad stvar iskustva liječnika
neki znaju procjeniti, neki ne znaju
neki znaju posao, neki baš i ne

meni je moj govorio kako je dok je on studirao još bilo pod normalno da se uči kako žene rađaju po pola dana, cijeli dan, sada to nije tako (iako se većina očito toga drži)
srećom moj čita knjige nakon pada BErlinskog zida

----------


## vertex

cvijeta,  :Laughing:  
I ja sam imala ove što se nadovezuju jedan na drugi, bez stanke. Samo jako, ili jače. Na kraju nisam mogla govoriti, nisam uspijevala artikulirati riječi. Ne sjećam se više jesu li ga makli, ili prilagodili dozu, jer kad su me premjestili u boks, trudovi su se unormalili, i te pauze su bile tako divne, aaa. Zaspala sam u svakoj.
Prijateljica je imala školske trudove pod dripom, nema uopće loše iskustvo.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ali nemam, i nema nas još jako puno


Nažalost.
I tu bi ja krenula.

Ustvari potpisujem summer u ovom citatu od mame Ju (ko je shvatio shvatio je  :Grin:  )

----------


## miniminia

i moj glas za summerin post
još treba puno, puno raditi u našim rodilištima,

----------


## sirius

> Nažalost.
> I tu bi ja krenula.
> 
> Ustvari potpisujem summer u ovom citatu od mame Ju (ko je shvatio shvatio je  )


 
Kako ćemo se boriti za ovo u citatu, kad smo nacija većinom jako skromnih i trpnih žena kojima je dovljno da ih ne mlate  porodu ?  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kako ćemo se boriti za ovo u citatu, kad smo nacija većinom jako skromnih i trpnih žena kojima je dovljno da ih ne mlate  porodu ?


X

i ja polako gubim volju za nastavkom rasprave (kako rekoste, tko je shvatio je shvatio),
 a i previše sam zabrazdila ovdje ovih dana na uštrb posla...

----------


## n.grace

> Pa da ubrzaju, iako je i ovo bilo brzo. Ja ti zavidim, pustili
> su te 8 sati s tvojim trudovima, mene su eto išli riješiti
> nabrzaka, kao ide brzo, pa nek ide još brže...


Ja si ne zavidim  :Grin: 
Ti moji trudovi su me izmučili, bili su nepravilni, svakih dvije/tri, pet/šest minuta, i tako cijelu noć.
Mislila sam da ću ekspresno brzo roditi, kad na pregledu vele - 2 cm, katastrofa... tako sam očarano ponudila ruku da mi daju drip  :Grin: , više nisam imala živaca za (gotovo) neprestane i neučinkovite trudove.

----------


## AdioMare

ovo mi je promaklo  :Grin: 



> Nije tužni smajlić (nije mi do patetike,  ) , nego zagrada.


još si ja mislim šta ti je došlo?!  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> meni je moj govorio kako je dok je on studirao još bilo pod normalno da se uči kako žene rađaju po pola dana, cijeli dan, sada to nije tako (iako se većina očito toga drži)


a kako se to promijenilo?
šta, odfrlje drip do daske?  :Undecided: 
to da se većina toga drži ide u prilog da se drže ipak prirodnog, ili što prirodnijeg poroda, ne?

MJ, ja sam na bolovanju  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Rekla bih da je sad još manje vremena na raspolaganju pa se stoga ide na ubrzavanje poroda na sve načine.

Moj porod je bio pod dripom.. Ajme to da nemaš pauze između trudova i tako saaaaatima... A kako je njemu bilo unutra za to vrijeme  :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

Ok, ni meni se ne tupi uvijek o istom, 
pa samo da primjetim

da je naslov teme:
*Opasnosti poroda kod kuće*

a vi ovdje govorite na 28 strana do sad većinom
*o porodu u bolnici*

mene kao ženu koju zanima porod kod kuće naravno zanima tema
pa recimo dođem i pretražujem
nađem puno lijepih iskustava i priča s poroda
pa čitam i to je lijepo
onda poželim čuti i o onom "što ako"
pa otvorim ovo 
i čitam,
čitam, 
čitam

kako je rodila Mara u bolnici i zašto bi opet
kako je rodila pomikaki u bolnici i zašto više ne bi

i tako 28 stranica  :Rolling Eyes: 
i mislim si, bože dragi, imaju li te žene pametnijeg posla u životu  :Grin: 
dok nađem neki ozbiljni problem kao što je prolaps pupkovine odavno sam odustala...

----------


## cvijeta73

anchie, a kako bi bilo bez dripa? danima?
ozbiljno pitam.
mislim, mi koje smo satima bile na dripu, što bi bilo bez dripa?

----------


## mamma Juanita

ah, pukla bih valjda da ne kažem  :Razz: 
kad ste već na dripu...
drip ima cijeli niz mogućih nuspojava, nimalo bezazlenih.


na ovom starom topicu ima nešto o tome
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9427-Is...u-1.-dio/page3
a tko ima velike volje, može pretražiti i pubmed ili cohrane biblioteku.
pa da znamo o čemu pričamo, jer ni jedan lijek nije bez nuspojava.
 u trudnoći pazimo što jedemo i što uzimamo, a i u porodu svi lijekovi velikom brzinom prelaze posteljicu...
meni osobno su to vrlo važne i ne baš lako zanemarive stvari. 


brži porod nije nužno sigurniji porod,
osobito kad je umjetno ubrzavan.
nije slučajno ctg monitoring nužan ako se koristi drip.
ovo sam već x puta ponavljala na forumu, evo opet jer mislim da žene mahom nemaju te informacije:
ne postoji univerzalna doza umjetnog oksitocina za svaku ženu ista. svako tijelo reagira drugačije na njega, što
nosi nemali rizik predoziranja, što pak može izazvati ili rupturu maternice, ili fet.distres djeteta ili oboje.

druga stvar je što drip koji se dobije u infuziji se ne otpušta na isti način kao prirodni oksitocin, koji se ispušta u tijelo u impulsima
koji dolaze iz mozga.
evo s paramanadoula seminara:




> Umjetni oksitocin djeluje drugačije od prirodnog jer ne dopire(za razliku od prirodnog) do mozga.
> Sintetski oksitocin ne dolazi do mozga ako ga se ubrizga IV, ali kad su djevicama štakora ga ubrizgali direktno u mozak, izazvali su kod njih reakciju majčinske ljubavi.
> 
> Do ne tako davno se znalo samo za mehanički dio utjecaja oksitocina, a on se odnosi na to da kontrahira maternicu, da kontrahira rodnicu kod ženskog orgazma pa time doprinosi lakšem putovanju spermija do jajašca, da uzrokuje refleks otpuštanja mlijeka pri dojenju, etc.
> Ono što se danas zna je da oksitocin ima i bihevioralni efekt, tj. utjecaj na ponašanje i naziva se zbog toga hormonom ljubavi.
> Odent je napisao i cijelu jednu knjigu o tome, jedna od dviju prevedenih na hrvatski, a zove se "Ljubav očima znanosti" i praktički elaborira utjecaj prisutnosti/odsutnosti oksitocina na ponašanje.



kod pkk(već sam ranije spomenula) se u pravilu ne koristi drip.
_ako u porodu nema napretka,
onda je to najčešće znak da ili jedan od onih uvjeta neuznemiravanja nije ispoštovan (tišina, prigušno svjetlo, osjećaj sigurnosti, toplina, osjećaj nepromatranosti- što je u Hr bolnici gotovo nemoguće sasvim ispoštovat) ili nešto ozbiljno nije u redu pa traži operativni završetak poroda._

----------


## miniminia

I ja sam previše zapela na ovoj temi  :Smile: 

Pitanje polazišne točke...
Nije jednako kad netko prolazi kroz MPO, ili kad najnormalnije odlučite taj mjesec začeti dijete i uspijete... 
Ako idemo mak na konac, hormonalne terapije su također neprirodne, izazivaju pojačano reagiranje,  poput dripa, uvjerite me da nije tako  :Smile:  , punkcije bole ko vrag....što je jedna epi. prema tome...
istina, nakon puno ginekologa prije začeća, čovjek možda više vjeruje liječnicima...

Naravno, nije jednako kada netko izgubi dijete liječničkom pogreškom...

I teško se maknuti od svog iskustva... 
Smiješno mi je kad ovdje ispada da sam žena od kamena odvaljena, jer sam opaka mimoza...Ali mislim da mogu razlučiti bitno od manje bitnog...Koje je možda nekome jedino bitno, ali u osnovi je nebitnije ... :Razz:  

I da, žao mi je što je konstruktivni duh sa prije par stranica nestao... Jer ja sam stvarno otvorena za mogućnost PKK-a...Ali smo krenuli u cendranje o lošim uvjetima rodilišta, i za sve kojima je hrana bila loša (mislim da se 3 dana izdrži ), kojima su tete bile zločeste (i to se na kraju krajeva izdrži, prema meni su sve sestre bile ljubazne, pitala ja lijepo njih kako su, pitale one mene), liječnici bili Frankensteini PKk je stvarno nbajbolji izbor

----------


## mamma Juanita

ovo koso na kraju je ujedno odgovor cvijeti, kratak doduše, ali ne stignem više.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie, a kako bi bilo bez dripa? danima?
> ozbiljno pitam.
> mislim, mi koje smo satima bile na dripu, što bi bilo bez dripa?


Baš sam jučer pričala s mužem na tu temu. 

Moj slučaj, imala sam vrlo blage trudove cijelu noć.. ujutro otišla u bolnicu. Došla tamo sve stalo. The rest is the history.

Da sam znala kolilko bole pravi trudovi ostala bi doma, no ja sam se valjda nadala da sam ja jedna od tih koje ne boli strašno  :Laughing: 

Ukratko, sada znam da su me ti trudovi samo pripremali za ono što se spremalo. Ti trudovi su me vrlo malo otvorili, niti su bili bolni jako (sad to znam  :Grin: ) I nekako sam uvjerena da bi oni nestali tijekom dana i da sam ostala kod kuće (kako i nestanu pred jutro nerijetko), ja bi se naspavala ko čovjek i vjerojatno bi se scenarij ponovio sljedeću noć i možda bih i tu noć i rodila a možda bi rodila noć poslije. Mislim, kud mi se žuri  :Smile: 

No kad jednom dođeš u bolnicu, i oni te zaprime, teško ćeš van iz sistema. Oni nemaju vremena čekati - treba im slobodan krevet, i šta'š onda.. bušenje vodenjaka, drip daj šta daš al da se ona više porodi jer nemožemo čekati 2 dana.

----------


## miniminia

Bravo, mama Juanita, e to mi je diskusija argumetirana, i to mi treba...
Ja se sa svime slažem i mislim da je u principu to u redu što govoriš (iako bih opet drip)
ali mene muči ova tvoja zadnja rečenica, operativni zahvat
što se tada čini, kako iz kuće na operaciju?

----------


## Dijana

miniminia, fino si, "konstruktivno" stavila točku na i, stvarno svašta... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## miniminia

Anchie, ja potpisala par puta da idem doma na svoju odgovornost

----------


## mamma Juanita

zaboravih još jednu vrlo bitnu stvar kod korištenja dripa: u hr bolnici to znači ležanje.
a dugotrajno ležanje može i usporiti porod i ugroziti dijete.

i predajem palicu dalje curama iz edukacije ili onima koje imaju znanja i volje 
da objasne na koji način ako nije jasno  :Wink: .

----------


## miniminia

ne, dijana nisam ,ali ne mogu se maknuti od te pomisli, pa zar je to tako teško za shavtiti.... jedno je dok nisam počela rađati, tada se mogu šetati iz auta u auto...ali u trenutku kada krenem u izgon, digne mi se tlak, što ja znam što se može dogoditi 
već sam spomenula kako bih rado imala to zen stanje da ne mislim o nekakvim lošim posljedicama poroda, ali  ne mogu

i ako mogu isključiti tu odgovornost sa sebe, da nešto krene po zlu , isključujem je, jedino mi je bitno da mi izađe dijete živo i zdravo...i da istina za svoju djecu postajem aždaja ako treba, 4 mjeseca bih mogla hodati ko kauboj, ako će rezanje pomoći...ne , ne mislim da je potrebno... :Smile:

----------


## lunja

iksam pomikaki

i takodjer, par kratkih pitanja:

Jel pupkovina omotana oko vrata potencijalna opasnost kod (asistiranog)kucnog poroda? Moze li se to kako odmotati i ima li kakve prevencije (tipa ultrazvuk u zadnjim tjednima)

Citam takodjer o slucajevima kad je beba umrla u zadnjim danima trudnoce zbog curenja plodne vode. Moze li se ovo uociti na neki drugi nacin osim ultrazvukom?

Mislite li da je taj ultrazvuk u kasnoj trudnoci nuzan za prevenciju mogucih problema pri kucnom ili bolnickom porodu?

----------


## Dijana

miniminia, ovo me razočaralo. Nakon ovolike rasprave, ti si to uspjela zaključiti. Ma nema veze, zaboravi, ne trebamo dalje o tome.



> Ali smo krenuli u cendranje o lošim uvjetima rodilišta, i za sve kojima je hrana bila loša (mislim da se 3 dana izdrži ), kojima su tete bile zločeste (i to se na kraju krajeva izdrži, prema meni su sve sestre bile ljubazne, pitala ja lijepo njih kako su, pitale one mene), liječnici bili Frankensteini PKk je stvarno nbajbolji izbor

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Bravo, mama Juanita, e to mi je diskusija argumetirana, i to mi treba...
> Ja se sa svime slažem i mislim da je u principu to u redu što govoriš (iako bih opet drip)
> ali mene muči ova tvoja zadnja rečenica, operativni zahvat
> što se tada čini, kako iz kuće na operaciju?


 pa autom  :Wink:  ili kolima hitne, ali ako si u Hr, vjerojatno je pametnije krenut svojim prijevozom.
ali ako si doma i svjesna te mogućnosti, ne bi trebala čekat 5 do 12.

potjerajte me  :Grin:  ...

----------


## miniminia

> zaboravih još jednu vrlo bitnu stvar kod korištenja dripa: u hr bolnici to znači ležanje.
> a dugotrajno ležanje može i usporiti porod i ugroziti dijete.
> 
> i predajem palicu dalje curama iz edukacije ili onima koje imaju znanja i volje 
> da objasne na koji način ako nije jasno .


 
to se čini  logičnim
po toj logici bi smrtnost pri starinskim PKK-ma bio potpomognuta djelomice i radi toga što se ležalo u krevetu ? pa makar su i liječnici tada bili kod imućnijih žena...i naravno babice u većini slučajeva

----------


## Dijana

> potjerajte me




A-a, jok... :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> iksam pomikaki
> 
> i takodjer, par kratkih pitanja:
> 
> Jel pupkovina omotana oko vrata potencijalna opasnost kod (asistiranog)kucnog poroda? Moze li se to kako odmotati i ima li kakve prevencije (tipa ultrazvuk u zadnjim tjednima)
> 
> Citam takodjer o slucajevima kad je beba umrla u zadnjim danima trudnoce zbog curenja plodne vode. Moze li se ovo uociti na neki drugi nacin osim ultrazvukom?
> 
> Mislite li da je taj ultrazvuk u kasnoj trudnoci nuzan za prevenciju mogucih problema pri kucnom ili bolnickom porodu?


 kratko odgovor na zadnje pitanje: upotreba uzv-a na samom kraju trudnoće 
je možda i najsvrsishodnija upotreba uzv-a u trudnoći.
šteta što se kod nas toliko forsiraju ctg i amnioskopija
koji daju manje informacija, a amnioskopija je i prilično invazivna jer između ostalog može inducirati porod.
pupkovina vrlo često zna biti omotana oko vrata i sama po sebi nije nešto jako neobično,
ali u interventnom porodu (recimo drip, dolantin, ležeći položaj) može povećati rizik po dijete.

----------


## n.grace

> pa autom  ili kolima hitne, ali ako si u Hr, vjerojatno je pametnije krenut svojim prijevozom.
> ali ako si doma i svjesna te mogućnosti, ne bi trebala čekat 5 do 12.
> 
> potjerajte me  ...


Nećemo te potjerati.  :Smile: 
Ono što ja ne mogu zamisliti je da u takvim trenucima (nekih ozbiljnih komplikacija) rodilja ide bilo kamo. Ok, moj problem.

----------


## miniminia

> pa autom  ili kolima hitne, ali ako si u Hr, vjerojatno je pametnije krenut svojim prijevozom.
> ali ako si doma i svjesna te mogućnosti, ne bi trebala čekat 5 do 12.
> 
> potjerajte me  ...


ma, pišga, ne možeš me uvjeriti da je isto krenuti iz Kurble Bistre ili sobe pored do operacijske sale  :Smile:

----------


## miniminia

> Nećemo te potjerati. 
> Ono što ja ne mogu zamisliti je da u takvim trenucima (nekih ozbiljnih komplikacija) rodilja ide bilo kamo. Ok, moj problem.


x

----------


## miniminia

Zašto sam zapela na ovoj temi toliko...
Na zadnjem porodu sam tri puta išla u rodilište, i htjeli su me ostaviti, i naširoko i nadugo su me uvjeravali da trebam ostati... Dosta opravdano... QAli nisam htjela, i morala sam potpisati da odlazim na svoju odgovornost.

Tada sam mislila intenzivno o PKK-u kao jako dobroj opciji... I dakle , ja sam u načelu za. I nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali moj kamen spoticanja pri PKK, je baš taj kraj poroda, kad ja prestanem imati kontrolu nad sobom (iz 1001 razloga)...Dok sam imala kontrolu, radila sam po svome...dokaz su moji potpisani papiri zbog kojih se svima u mojoj i mm obitelji diže još uvijek kosa na glavi...

 Kad sam došla za zbilja roditi  :Smile:  bio je dr kojem sam ja vjerovala... I stvarno znam da je odličan...Ne znam kako bih sad govorila da je bio neki BAšmebrigazasve

----------


## Svimbalo

Jadana ja i zatucana. Treba me prosvijetliti.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ne kužim Svimbalo, otkud sad to. Ja ne razumijem što na ovom topicu više nije jasno, imam osjećaj da se piše samo da bi se nešto napisalo.
Onako kako ja to vidim, iz svega ovoga smo doznali: postoji bolnički porod, uvjeti u bolnicama su nekima ok, nekima nisu, ali svi se uglavnom slažu da treba raditi na tome da bude bolje - Udruga radi na tome; postoji kućni porod: Udruga radi na tome da se zakonski regulira, da zakonski postoji kao opcija budući da ionako postoji/ događa se. u tom slučaju je, valjda se svi slažemo, bolje da se osiguraju svi uvjeti za žene koje to žele - Udruga radi na tome. Opasnosti poroda postoje i doma i u bolnici, svatko sa svog gledišta vidi opasnosti iz svog ugla, o opasnostima na kućnom porodu su cure već pisale, o opasnostima na bolničkom porodu se također pisalo.
Dakle, zaključak je da bi bilo super da su uvjeti u bolnicama bolji, a da se osiguraju uvjeti za kućni porod. I to je to. Ne kužim čemu daljnje filozofiranje.

----------


## cvijeta73

> : postoji bolnički porod, uvjeti u bolnicama su nekima ok, nekima nisu, ali svi se uglavnom slažu da treba raditi na tome da bude bolje - .


svakako da treba raditi na tome.
ali, opet se vraćam (sori pomikaki  :Grin: ) na tezu da je neljubazno osoblje standard u našim rodilištima. i da je to jedna od opasnosti bolničkog poroda. 
pazite ovo:
*



Priznanje osoblju u hrvatskim rodilištima: Više od 90 posto majki daje visoke ocjene osoblju u rodilištima.
			
		

*


> *Dok 65 posto majki smatra da je osoblje bilo izrazito susretljivo i ljubazno, i još 31 posto njih smatra da je bilo ljubazno uz iznimke, jedan posto majki smatra kako je osoblje bilo hladno i nepristupačno.*


link
http://unicef.hr/show.jsp?newscontai...315#news163315

dakle, ne bih išla niti s tezom koja prilično podcjenjuje žene u smislu da su trpeljive i sve im je dobro dok ih ne tuku.  :Undecided: 


MJ, ne kužim ovo što si mi odgovorila. oćeš reći da bi u mom slučaju bilo bolje da sam išla na carski?

----------


## cvijeta73

ovaj jedan posto su sve na ovom forumu, sto posto  :Grin: 

što isto nije u redu, i jedan posto nije brojka koju treba zanemariti, to sigurno. i treba pričati o onom što ne valja i što treba mijenjati, pa makar bilo jedan posto.

----------


## Tashunica

meni ni nakon trideset stranica nije jasno kako bi to rodilja u slučaju komplikacije, prave komplikacije, znači nešto što se mora rješavati sad i odmah, a nastupi naglo, mogla doći od kuće do rodilišta?
to nisu situacije koje traju pola sata, sat, dva, nego one koje se moraju po hitnom postupku srediti.

a inače, mrzim drip, mrzim.
to je nešto od čega sam mislila da ću umrijeti.
a i oštetila sam bolničku imovinu pod djelovanjem dripa - progrizla onu njihovu divnu plahtu-spavaćicu  :Grin:

----------


## ivanche

> iksam pomikaki
> 
> i takodjer, par kratkih pitanja:
> 
> Jel pupkovina omotana oko vrata potencijalna opasnost kod (asistiranog)kucnog poroda? Moze li se to kako odmotati i ima li kakve prevencije (tipa ultrazvuk u zadnjim tjednima)
> 
> Citam takodjer o slucajevima kad je beba umrla u zadnjim danima trudnoce zbog curenja plodne vode. Moze li se ovo uociti na neki drugi nacin osim ultrazvukom?
> 
> Mislite li da je taj ultrazvuk u kasnoj trudnoci nuzan za prevenciju mogucih problema pri kucnom ili bolnickom porodu?


UZV je u mom slučaju ujutro na dan poroda bio super i pupkovina nije bila oko vrata. 
Igrom slučaja porod je krenuo doma, došla je hitna i dr. je vidjela da pupkovina izlazi zajedno s glavicom. Dr. je držala glavicu da ne izađe van iz kanala sve do bolnice jer nije znala što treba napraviti. Srećom smo minutu autom od bolnice gdje je babica sve lijepo riješila, a on čudom nije ostao bez kisika. I pupkovina je bila 2x oko vrata. Znači on se od ujutro do navečer 2x zapetljao, a bili smo u idealnom okruženju. Po mom iskustvu, uzv nije igrao baš nikakvu ulogu u porodu.

----------


## AdioMare

> MJ, ne kužim ovo što si mi odgovorila. oćeš reći da bi u mom slučaju bilo bolje da sam išla na carski?


ne pitaš mene, ali daj nam malo podrobnije opiši kako je to kod tebe teklo (da ti mogu odgovoriti  :Grin: )

npr.
ja sam nakon 9 sati trudova, gotovo bezbolnih, kako se kasnije ispostavilo, došla u bolnicu na amnioskopiju jer sam bila naručena u 10
tada su otkrili da sam otvorena 4 prsta
i šta'š sad ić doma, ajd ti malo lezi, probušit ćemo ti vodenjak, dobiš malo dripića  :Grin: , pa buš rodila.
tako je i bilo, rodila ja, ali nakon 12 sati uz dripić 

sad ja tebe pitam kako je bilo tebi, pa ću ti reći šta dalje mislim

----------


## lunja

> UZV je u mom slučaju ujutro na dan poroda bio super i pupkovina nije bila oko vrata. 
> Igrom slučaja porod je krenuo doma, došla je hitna i dr. je vidjela da pupkovina izlazi zajedno s glavicom. Dr. je držala glavicu da ne izađe van iz kanala sve do bolnice jer nije znala što treba napraviti. Srećom smo minutu autom od bolnice gdje je babica sve lijepo riješila, a on čudom nije ostao bez kisika. I pupkovina je bila 2x oko vrata. Znači on se od ujutro do navečer 2x zapetljao, a bili smo u idealnom okruženju. Po mom iskustvu, uzv nije igrao baš nikakvu ulogu u porodu.


tocno ovo su i meni rekli kad sam pitala zasto se ne radi ni jedan ultrazvuk nakon 20-og tjedna- da moze sve izgledati ok i da se onda opet omota, i da bi baica morala sama moci odmotati pupkovinu. 
Ne znam je li uzv vazan za neki drugi faktor (kolicinu plodne vode, npr? ili se to moze napipati?)

----------


## AdioMare

to dok ne dođe mamaju, da imamo šta radit  :Grin: 
onda kom smješko, kom plaćko  :Laughing: 

sad ne znam jel plačko il plaćko loool, zato editiram

----------


## miniminia

plačko  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> UZV je u mom slučaju ujutro na dan poroda bio super i pupkovina nije bila oko vrata. 
> Igrom slučaja porod je krenuo doma, došla je hitna i dr. je vidjela da pupkovina izlazi zajedno s glavicom. Dr. je držala glavicu da ne izađe van iz kanala sve do bolnice jer nije znala što treba napraviti. *Srećom* *smo minutu autom od bolnice* gdje je babica sve lijepo riješila, a on čudom nije ostao bez kisika. I pupkovina je bila 2x oko vrata. Znači on se od ujutro do navečer 2x zapetljao, a bili smo u idealnom okruženju. Po mom iskustvu, uzv nije igrao baš nikakvu ulogu u porodu.



Konačno da je netko to napisao. Ja sam već jednom htjela, ali izbrisala sam jer ionako imam previše toga ružnog u postovima.

Ovo boldano je bitno. Minutu. A zamislite  duže vrijeme, u trudovima, sa nečijom rukom u rodnici koja gura bebu nazad. To je fizički dio, o psihičkom dijelu toga, neću. Dovoljno za pitanje o komplikacijama kućnog poroda?

pčelice Mara samo ti piši o divnim doživljajima poroda. Toga nikad dosta.

I bilo bi lijepo da ne vrijeđate one kojima je bilo dobro u rodilištu, govoreći nam da da smo manje vrijedne ( ustvari bile su gore riječi). Ni mi vama ne govorimo da ste razmaženke. ( malo sam ljuta nakon ovoliko stranica na kojima sam pročitala i gluposti i neistine, ali i dobrih stvari).

----------


## miniminia

hvala ti Beti

----------


## cvijeta73

evo dr. AM  :Grin: 

sad ćete dobiti priču s poroda.
ja sam bila u bolnici. i po noći, oko dva ujutro su mi krenuli trudovi. u dva ujutro sam zvala mm-a da ću rodit i da pohita  :Laughing: . a rodila tek navečer u devet drugi dan. po pričama moje mame, koja je rodila u sat vremena, bila sam sigurna da sam u pet ujutro otvorena bar 5 prsti. da, u tri ujutro sam već zahtjevala pregled kod dr, koji mi je rekao da idem spavat jer sam otvorena jedan prst.
u devet ujutro sam šetala po hodniku bolnice i prodisavala trudove  :Laughing:  i bila ponosna na sebe kako hrabro podnosim teške trudove. a, kako kaže anchie, istina je da to uopće nisu bili bolni trudovi. 
onda sam dobila klistir, trudovi su se malo pojačali, al, opet ponavljam, sad to znam, to je bilo onako, boli, al niš specijalno. ako su zadnji trudovi bili 10 (jel to summerina priča ) onda su ovi bili 4, ajmo tako reć.
i tako do jedan popodne, kad sam išla opet na pregled, i kad sam se duboko razočarala na jedan i pol prst otvorenosti.
e, al onda mi je puko vodenjak, onako u slapu.
i bila je malo mekonijska voda, nakon kraćeg vijećanja, su odlučili ne carski, nego drip. odnosno pustili su me sa svojim trudovima do tri popodne, a onda stavili drip.
i bilo je podnošljivo do negdje sedam. opet sam bila jako ponosna na sebe i kako ja to stoički dišem trudove. onda je počeo šou program ( sa mnom u glavnoj ulozi  :Grin: ) do devet. kad sam počela tiskat i u dva truda rodila J. i ponavljam, ovo mi je bio divan trenutak, to tiskanje i rađanje i njihovi komentari i sve skupa.

mm je bio sav uznevjeren jer sam kao počela tiskati prerano, a nije niš bilo prerano jer taj poriv nije baš moguće bilo suspregnut, pa su ga babice tješile da me pusti (on je vikao - diši, diši, nemoj tiskat) jer ja najbolje znam kako mi je.
sutradan smo se svi smijali mojim provalama, i mom plakanju između trudova da jadan J jer neće imati ni brata ni sestru, npr.  :Laughing: 

moram brisat smajliće.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> MJ, ne kužim ovo što si mi odgovorila. oćeš reći da bi u mom slučaju bilo bolje da sam išla na carski?


ne, mislim da je u bolničkim uvjetima kakvi su danas jako teško imati neometan porod
i da je nešto u onom nizu tebi vjerojatno usporilo porod.
a jednom kad si već u tom žrvnju,
pitanje je što je najbolji way out u baš tvojoj situaciji.

----------


## Dijana

Ali Beti3, ivanche piše: 


> ...gdje je *babica* sve lijepo riješila


Pa babica je i na pkk, zar ne?

----------


## AdioMare

> ovaj jedan posto su sve na ovom forumu, sto posto


 :Laughing: 
ne znam.. rodila sam poodavno
kako se situacija popravila između moja dva poroda, tako se nadam da je i sada bolje nego prije 7,5 godina

stvarno nisam razmaženka, bar ne u smislu da me nečije grube, hladne ili omalovažavajuće riječi uvrijede toliko da na kraju ne rodim  :Grin: 
da je i po tom pitanju moglo biti bolje - moglo je biti puno bolje
nisam mimoza, znam se izboriti za sebe
međutim baš u rodilištu sam se našla u situaciji gdje sam se morala izboriti da me uvaže onoliko koliko uvažavam ja njih, a tada mi je najmanje do toga bilo

----------


## cvijeta73

AM, nemoj se sad izvlačit, nisam se bezveze trudila sve detalje poroda podastrijet  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

> Ali Beti3, ivanche piše: 
> 
> Pa babica je i na pkk, zar ne?


da dijana, ali ivanche je minutu od rodilišta kao prvo, a kao drugo babica je nešto što postoji u rodilištu.
dok kod nas trenutno ne možeš biti siguran da li će babica stići iz austrije prije nego se ovako nešto dogodi.
zato kažem da prije svega trebaju postojati uvjeti za pkk, pod broj jedan babica koja ti je nadohvat ruke a ne 300 km dalje.

----------


## blackberry

> međutim baš u rodilištu sam se našla u situaciji gdje sam se morala izboriti da me uvaže onoliko koliko uvažavam ja njih, a tada mi je najmanje do toga bilo


mislim da je ovo ključno...makar meni. 


cvijeto...ja volim vizualizirati stvari npr...pa sam u rodilištu u tim jakim trudovima isprobavala svašta...
vizualizacije..opuštanje...kako se moglo..između ctg-a i pregleda...
i činjenica je...makar kod mene...kad uspiješ vizualizirati bebu i kako si ona radi put..pa odatle ta bol...sasvim drugačije doživiš bol...makar ja...jer ima smisla...
a dok sam bila prikopčana npr...na ctg...pa smo promatrali trud...i mm mi je govorio evo sad..sad će proći..uglavnom..dok sam samo čekala da bol prođe...bila je puno puno nesnošnija...jer ne razmišljam o smisli nego samo da prođe...
mislim da bi se sve mi drukčije nosile sa porođajnom boli, da je ne predstavljaju kao muku...kao nešto od čega nas treba spasiti...
kad bi se netko potrudio objasniti kako je lakše proživjeti...ali to je neka druga tema...već sam ionako pretjerano zabrazdila u ot...

----------


## pomikaki

Cvijeto
za onih jedan posto
anketu su provodili u rodilištu, žene su bile pod adrenalinom, oksitocinom i svim ostalim hormonima
ja koja sam čitala rodu i prije poroda, i odmah sam vidjela što se događa, neke si stvari nisam razjasnila još tjednima kasnije
a da nisam čitala forum, i ja bih rekla da su bili ok, jer inače ne volim da se nitko oko mene trudi.
Kad znam kako je mogao izgledati moj porod da se babica samo osmjehnula, da mi nisu radili na silu neke stvari i da nisam morala ležati, dakle ako ne mislim da je tako _moralo_ biti, i kad znam da je čak i dijete bilo u većoj opasnosti, onda sam ogorčena.

Tako da ti priznajem, skroz si u pravu, onih jedan posto je s foruma, i da je mene netko pitao ja rekla da su bili većinom hladni osim nekih svjetlih primjera, ali da sam mislila da tako mora biti rekla bih da su bili korektni, obzirom na težak posao koji obavljaju.

----------


## anchie76

> da dijana, ali ivanche je minutu od rodilišta kao prvo, a kao drugo babica je nešto što postoji u rodilištu.
> dok kod nas trenutno ne možeš biti siguran da li će babica stići iz austrije prije nego se ovako nešto dogodi.
> zato kažem da prije svega trebaju postojati uvjeti za pkk, pod broj jedan babica koja ti je nadohvat ruke a ne 300 km dalje.


Nađeš neku u mirovini i vuk sit a i koze na broju  :Grin: 

Sorry morala sam se šaliti.  

Ajme što ste se vi raspisale.. teško vas pratiti koliko lete postovi.  Neka neka, samo vi pišite  :Yes:

----------


## AdioMare

> AM, nemoj se sad izvlačit, nisam se bezveze trudila sve detalje poroda podastrijet


pa nisam vidjela  :Grin: 

dakle, ovako...
obzirom da si već od prije ležala u bolnici, ne znam što da kažem jer sam ti mislila reći da jedan prst otvorena odeš kući  :Laughing: 
malo me sad i ta mekonijska muči, to je znak valjda da beba trpi

ništa. ti si onda pravi primjer gdje porod treba ubrzati dripom. zbog mekonijske.
a, šta kažeš?  :Grin: 

u svom slučaju i anchieninom, predložila bih okret na peti i doma.

----------


## AdioMare

anchieninom  :Laughing:

----------


## miniminia

> u svom slučaju i anchieninom, predložila bih okret na peti i doma.


jesam ja jedina luda tu, i to napravila?  :Grin: 
 postajem ponosna na sebe

----------


## AdioMare

minimia, cvijeta se šalila, nisam ja dr.AM  :Grin:

----------


## miniminia

ma je ?   :Razz: 
ali , ja sam svejedno ponosna na sebe  :Grin:

----------


## miniminia

naravno, da se ogradim, nismo ni plod ni ja bili ugroženi...

ali , eto intuitivno, ono što mammaJu. cijelo vrijeme priča, vjerujem kako bi,  da sam ostala u bolnici (bez realne osnove) da bi se sve u mojoj glavi zakompliciralo i omelo sam tijek poroda, u to stvarno vjerujem, zato mi se nikako nije ostajalo

----------


## miniminia

sad OT, prije nego se odem ubiti od posla koji se nagomilao radi PKK  :Smile: 

nije mi bilo jasno kako netko može imati 1000 postova i više
nakon 2-3 ovakve teme i ja ću  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> u svom slučaju i anchieninom, predložila bih okret na peti i doma.


Eeee da sam onda znala što danas znam  :Grin:   Tada sam slijepo vjerovala većinu toga  :Undecided:

----------


## cvijeta73

> sad OT, prije nego se odem ubiti od posla koji se nagomilao radi PKK 
> 
> nije mi bilo jasno kako netko može imati 1000 postova i više
> nakon 2-3 ovakve teme i ja ću


 :Grin: 

nego, ozbiljno.
što bi babica napravila s mekonijskom vodom u slučaju PKK?

----------


## n.grace

> sad OT, prije nego se odem ubiti od posla koji se nagomilao radi PKK 
> 
> nije mi bilo jasno kako netko može imati 1000 postova i više
> nakon 2-3 ovakve teme i ja ću


 :Smile: 

Slažem se s Tashunicom, ajd' imajte babicu na 300 m, ne km...
Inače, ne mogu ni zamisliti da se u onakvim trudovima, agoniji i komplikacijama rodilja mora otputiti u bolnicu, na ovaj ili onaj način. Stvarno mi je to nezamislivo, kad se sjetim svojih trudova, i onih prirodnih, i kasnije, onih pojačanih dripom.

----------


## n.grace

> nego, ozbiljno.
> što bi babica napravila s mekonijskom vodom u slučaju PKK?


Vjerojatno - opet slala u bolnicu.  :Undecided:

----------


## sirius

> nego, ozbiljno.
> što bi babica napravila s mekonijskom vodom u slučaju PKK?


Pa vjerojatno zavisi od slučaja. Kako teće porod i koliko je jako voda mekonijska.
Porod koji teče normano bez problema, dijete i rodilja u dobrom stanju, u toku poroda pukne vodenjak te je voda blago zelena , porod ide svojim tokom , ako nema drugih problema.
E, sad , u slučaju da pukne vodenjak prije trudova , a voda je jako zamućena tada je to zapravo preporuka za CR.
U svakom slučaju,mislim da je i na seminaru M.O. bilo takvo pitanje (moram vidjeti šalabahtere), individualni pristup (stanje rodilje, bebe, koliko je porod odmakuo, intenzitet boje...) i naravno (to je za očekivati) ako porod stoji nikako indukcija nego CR , ako situacija upućuje na to.

----------


## cvijeta73

vidim ja da bi mene poslao odent na carski  :Grin:

----------


## Bodulica

Čitam vas ja i čitam, i sve se mislim kako su danas te naše bolnice hoteli naspram onda kad sam ja rađala. Prvi put prije 19 god. pod kišom granata, bez tople vode (dobro da smo je i imali), na nekim improviziranim krevetima u skloništu, te prije nešto više od 14 god. kad eto nismo morali biti u podrumu, ali ni uvjeti nisu bili nešto bitno bolji i drukčiji.

Nije bilo govora o nikakvim stolčićima, loptama, o prisustvu očeva da ni ne govorim. Dobili biste odmah bez pitanja cijeli set intervencija i ne sjećam se da se je itko prigovarao ili postavljao ikakva pitanja.

Znači stvari se ipak mijenjaju na bolje. Doduše sporo, ali po vašim postovima vidim itekakav napredak. Naravno da se još puno toga može poboljšati, ovdje prvenstveno mislim na odnos osoblja prema rodilji jer smo na to nekako najviše osjetljivi. 

Budući da ja više ne mislim rađati (iako nisam toliko stara da ne bih mogla :Grin: ), želim da moja kćer danas-sutra ima veće i bolje mogućnosti nego ja, pa tako i mogućnost na legalni PKK, ali joj u konačnici želim isto ono što sam i ja dobila- zdravu djecu rođenu iz relativno brzih porođaja bez komplikacija. To je ono što je u cijeloj priči najbitnije :Yes:

----------


## Bodulica

Htjela bih još nadodati da cijenim rad Udruge na poboljšanju uvjeta rađanja, pa tako i djelovanje kroz ostale aspekte roditeljstva, ali nekako mislim da bi se naglasak ipak trebao staviti na same bolnice i djelovanje na tom frontu, jer ipak najveći broj žena još uvijek ipak radije bira tu opciju.

----------


## mikka

ja se sjecam iz onih brojinih snimaka poroda koje sam gledala, da se svako toliko rodi glavica s pupcanom omotanom oko vrata, onda babica samo odmota pupcanu i to je to, u tim snimkama to nije bio problem.

za mekonijsku se sjecam da je ovako kako sirius kaze, ako pukne vodenjak bez trudova a voda je bas tamno zelena da je stvar vjerojatno hitna. inace postoje gradacije mekonijske vode, i opasna je samo ona najtamnija, skoro crna, koja iziskuje hitan postupak. inace sama po sebi mekonijska voda nije problem. ono sto se mutno sjecam je da kad se ustanovi da je voda mekonijska, drip je kontraindiciran jer postoji veca mogucnost da dijete udahne mekonij. kolko znam, drip je kontraindiciran i vbac-u (povecava mogucnost rupture maternice), a u nasim rodilistima se normalno koristi, eno neka od vas gore napisala da je imala vbac na dripu.

sto se transfera tice, kod jednog od ovih poroda gdje je bila au babica, cekala je 2 dana, porod nije napredovao i cura je prebacena u bolnicu gdje je rodila na cr. 

u drugom transferu je cura rodila vaginalno nedugo nakon sto je dosla u rodiliste.

----------


## marta

Pupcana je oko vrata u 25% slucajeva. Samo po sebi nije problem ukoliko ne postoji jos nesto sto bi kompliciralo stvar.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ovaj jedan posto su sve na ovom forumu, sto posto


Ovo sam danas zaboravila napisati, ali cvijeta je tu  :Yes: 

Skoro sve traumatične priče s poroda znam s ovog foruma.
U RL su žene uglavnom manje-više zadovoljne (nisu možda oduševljene kao ja  :Grin:  ali nisu ni tako istraumatizirane kao vi).

----------


## mamma Juanita

cvijeto, a mislim, nezhvalano je to šbbkbb,
bilo je tako kako je bilo.
po ovome što si napisala, vjerojatno bi ti rodila i ovako i onako (tj. bez dripa), da su još malo pričekali i rekli ti sve ok, beba je ok, vi ste ok, trebade vremena, pričekajmo još malo...
da je voda bila ozbiljno mekonijska, ne bi čekali- sprašili bi ti odmah ili drip (makar je kontraindiciran, al tako to u hr često rade) ili carski.
vjerojatno je bila samo blago zamućena.


za moj prvi porod isto mislim da je mogao komotno proći bez cijelog tog paketa.
drugi put sam htjela drugačije i rekla "no to drugs"  :Grin:  
a i put do Rijeke (po staroj cesti, ond ajoš nova nije bila gotova) je učinio svoje pa sam praktički iz Zg tamo došla na izgon.
i bilo je i meni i bebolini puno bolje, zdravije.

bdw, iskreno sam iznenađena unicefovom anketom.
valjda ove žene koje se nama javljaju nisu "ogledni primjerak".

i isprike svima koje su se našle uvrijeđene onim o skromnim i trpnim ženama.

----------


## mamma Juanita

samo kako bi trebalo shvatiti ovo?



> Skoro sve traumatične priče s poroda znam s ovog foruma.
> U RL su žene uglavnom manje-više zadovoljne (nisu možda oduševljene kao ja  ali nisu ni tako istraumatizirane kao vi)


 tko su to "vi"? ja se ne osjećam traumatizirano, neka moja prijateljica da, neka ne, ali to mi nije prepreka da se veselim s onima kojima je porod bio divno iskustvo
i da suosjećam s onima koje su doslovce ostale ranjene nakon njega.
prestanimo ovako generalizirat i banalizirat.
možda je stvar u tome da je ovo roditeljski forum pa se može čuti više priča na jednom mjestu nego u RL...
a možda tvoje prijateljice imaju manja očekivanja od ovih žena s kojima sam ja razgovarala?
mogu reći recimo da žene koje su više očekivale često znaju biti razočarane,
mada je objektivno gledano njihov porod bio s manje intervencija nego onih drugih.
ne kaže se bezveze "blaženo neznanje", barem što se osjećaja zadovoljstva tiče..a s druge strane, radije ipak biram ono što smatram objektivno boljim i po cijenu toga da me možda neće svi podržati, pa ću biti zakinuta za taj dio zadovoljstva. 

ne znam kako je s vama ostalima, ali prve ružne priče s poroda slušala sam još kao djevojčica,
dok još nisam ni znala što je kompjuter, a riječ internet nije postojala.
i u najboljem slučaju su završavale s "ali to sve na kraju sve zaboraviš kad primiš bebu u ruke" (hm, očito nisu zaboravile ni puno godina kasnije..)

u tom segmentu se mogu složiti s tobom kada kažeš da treba pričati lijepe priče s poroda i širiti energiju da je to nešto normalno i lijepo u životu žene.
pogotovo horor priče ne bi trebali pričati djevojčicama i trudnicama...
ali ako pokušavaš nešto pomaknuti na bolje, onda ne možeš takve priče ignorirati i reći
"fućka mi se, pretjerujete, meni je bilo baš super i ko vam kriv".

čak i ako se radi o samo par posto žena (što mi je, usprkos anketi, jako teško povjerovati) koje su izjavile da je osoblje bilo hladno i nepristupačno, to nije uopće zanemariva brojka na sve porode u Hrvatskoj.
isto je već netko gore rekao, anketu su radili u rodilištu, neposredno nakon poroda kada su većinom žene "high", ushićene time što su rodile dijete.
mislim da bi bilo realnije takve ankete ispunjavati s nekim vremenskim odmakom, od barem nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja se sjecam iz onih brojinih snimaka poroda koje sam gledala, da se svako toliko rodi glavica s pupcanom omotanom oko vrata, onda babica samo odmota pupcanu i to je to, u tim snimkama to nije bio problem.
> 
> za mekonijsku se sjecam da je ovako kako sirius kaze, ako pukne vodenjak bez trudova a voda je bas tamno zelena da je stvar vjerojatno hitna. inace postoje gradacije mekonijske vode, i opasna je samo ona najtamnija, skoro crna, koja iziskuje hitan postupak. inace sama po sebi mekonijska voda nije problem. ono sto se mutno sjecam je da kad se ustanovi da je voda mekonijska, drip je kontraindiciran jer postoji veca mogucnost da dijete udahne mekonij. kolko znam, drip je kontraindiciran i vbac-u (povecava mogucnost rupture maternice), a u nasim rodilistima se normalno koristi, eno neka od vas gore napisala da je imala vbac na dripu.
> 
> sto se transfera tice, kod jednog od ovih poroda gdje je bila au babica, cekala je 2 dana, porod nije napredovao i cura je prebacena u bolnicu gdje je rodila na cr. 
> 
> u drugom transferu je cura rodila vaginalno nedugo nakon sto je dosla u rodiliste.


i najčešće su transferi ovakvi.
nikakve minute u pitanju.
kažu Nizozemke da znaju na vrijeme prepoznati ako nešto nije po p.s.-u,
da su educirane za detektiranje problema na vrijeme.
i u principu ne riskiraju nego radije kreću na vrijeme u bolnicu.
za nekoga tko vidi mnoge prednosti pkk, ta mogućnost (koja uvijek postoji i nije baš ugodna)
je vjerojatno prihvatljivija od ideje da ide odmah u bolnicu i bori se s protokolima,
ili im se pak prepusti ili se pak nada da će je poslužiti sreća, prava smjena, grah, whatever...

----------


## mamma Juanita

Nizozemke (u postu gore)=nizozemske babice

----------


## cvijeta73

> i
> za nekoga tko vidi mnoge prednosti pkk, ta mogućnost (koja uvijek postoji i nije baš ugodna)
> je vjerojatno prihvatljivija od ideje da ide odmah u bolnicu i bori se s protokolima,
> ili im se pak prepusti ili se pak nada da će je poslužiti sreća, prava smjena, grah, whatever...


sad kad si ovo napisala, u stvari me nešto zanima, ne znam više jesmo li se i toga dotakli  :Grin: 
zar i u nizozemskoj postoje u bolnicama slični protokoli kao i kod nas - ove intervencije (drip, vodenjak,epiziotomija...) po defaultu?
pa zato žene rađe biraju PKK?
odnosno, za prirodni porod se trebaš izboriti?

----------


## mamma Juanita

sumnjam da se tamo moraš borit ovako kao kod nas.
tamo su razlozi za pkk kod velikog broja žena ti 
što je to jednostavno dio njihovog društvenog nasljeđa.
naime tamo se porodi nikad nisu sasvim makli iz kuće kao drugdje.
ali najbolje pročitaj onaj članak Beatrijs Smulders zašto je rađanje doma u NL normalna stvar.

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=164&Show=690

----------


## lunja

> sad kad si ovo napisala, u stvari me nešto zanima, ne znam više jesmo li se i toga dotakli 
> zar i u nizozemskoj postoje u bolnicama slični protokoli kao i kod nas - ove intervencije (drip, vodenjak,epiziotomija...) po defaultu?
> pa zato žene rađe biraju PKK?
> odnosno, za prirodni porod se trebaš izboriti?


U principu bi trebali postovati tvoje zelje. Uglavnom te konstantno i pitaju: slazete li se da vam sada probijemo vodenjak, slazete li se da se sada zaputimo u bolnicu...
Iako, meni je babica kod kuce prokinula vodenjak, u bolnici sam dobila par kapi dripa i na kraju su mi jos poceli spominjat epiziotomiju.
U svakom slucaju sam u svakom trenutku imala potpuno povjerenje i u babicu i u bolnicko osoblje (takodjer babice, ginekologa jos nisam vidjela u ovoj drzavi).

----------


## meda

> I ja.Ali mislim da mogu razlučiti bitno od manje bitnog...Koje je možda nekome jedino bitno, ali u osnovi je nebitnije ... 
> 
> I da, žao mi je što je konstruktivni duh sa prije par stranica nestao... Jer ja sam stvarno otvorena za mogućnost PKK-a...Ali smo krenuli u cendranje o lošim uvjetima rodilišta, i za sve kojima je hrana bila loša (mislim da se 3 dana izdrži ), kojima su tete bile zločeste (i to se na kraju krajeva izdrži, prema meni su sve sestre bile ljubazne, pitala ja lijepo njih kako su, pitale one mene), liječnici bili Frankensteini PKk je stvarno nbajbolji izbor


ovo je jako ruzno. stvarno nepotreban komentar i dize se mi se kosa od njega. 

na svakoj temi do sada o porodu se valjda govori o opasnostima dripa, nalijeganja na trbuh, radanja u najnepovoljnijem polozaju, izvlacenje bebe i tako dalje. i o potrebi za intimom i sigurnoscu kako bi se porod odvijao kako treba. 

kad komentiram rodilista prvenstveno mislim na ove stvari. ljubaznost nije neophodna, ali ne znam kako je moguce da se netko osjeca ugodno (a time sigurno i zasticeno) u atmosferi u kojoj su ljudi neljubazni.

dakle, argument da se sve moze izdrzati da bi se dobilo zdravo i zivo dijete je upitan. jer samo zdravlje djeteta je ugrozeno svim tim silnim intervencijama i ometanjima tijeka poroda.

----------


## n.grace

> kad komentiram rodilista prvenstveno mislim na ove stvari. ljubaznost nije neophodna, ali ne znam kako je moguce da se netko osjeca ugodno (a time sigurno i zasticeno) u atmosferi u kojoj su ljudi neljubazni.
> 
> dakle, argument da se sve moze izdrzati da bi se dobilo zdravo i zivo dijete je upitan. jer samo zdravlje djeteta je ugrozeno svim tim silnim intervencijama i ometanjima tijeka poroda.


Kad već pričamo o generaliziranjima i banaliziranjima... Ponašanje (mogućih) neljubaznih pojedinaca, po mom mišljenju, ne može se poistovjetiti s cjelokupnim osobljem niti sa cjelokupnim zdravstvom, što je već ponekoliko puta naglašeno.
A što se tiče ugrožavanja zdravlja djeteta - molim, ako je moguće, da se navedu postotci djece u hrvatskim rodilištima kojima su intervencije (ozbiljno) naštetile, jer, dok čitam ovakve informacije, mogu zaključiti da takve djece ima dosta.

----------


## mamma Juanita

trebali bi se javiti recimo na goljak za te info.
ili u ozanu.
i to su samo ona djeca kod koje je očita i priznata ta poveznica.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> A što se tiče ugrožavanja zdravlja djeteta - molim, ako je moguće, da se navedu postotci djece u hrvatskim rodilištima kojima su intervencije (ozbiljno) naštetile, jer, dok čitam ovakve informacije, mogu zaključiti da takve djece ima dosta.


Mojoj malenoj bila je slomljena ključna kost, meni pukao grlić maternice, zbog mnogokratnog nalijeganja na trbuh (barem 15 puta). Dobila brijanje, klistir, drip, epiziotomiju.
Mišljenje tamošnje šefice rađaonice o lomu ključne kosti - to je normalno, velika je beba (4040 g). Valjda im je normalno i pucanje grlića maternice, nisam ni pitala. I u knjižici "Moja prva godina", napravljenoj uz potporu Ministarstva, piše da taj lom nije opasan i da će zarasti. Kasnije čitam na forumu o velikim zrd. problemima većeg djeteta (8 god.?) zbog takvog loma pri porodu.
*Naša pedijatrica nas je "utješila" da lomova ključne kosti ima oko 30%, u njenoj praksi.*

I glavica je djetetu bila natučena, zbog udaranja o zdjelicu, jer mi je mlada dr nalijegala na trbuh, nije išlo, a starija služba ustanovila da glavica niti ne može proći jer se nije još zarotirala. Znači, dr je višekratno "nabijala" glavicu djeteta glavicu na kosti zdjelice dok još od toga nije moglo biti nikakve koristi. U bolnicama i inače noću dežura mlađa služba, a starija se zove prema potrebi, tj. kad mlađi dr uvidi potrebu za tim.

Nadalje, zbog nepostojanja kontakta koža-na-kožu poslije poroda, bebu su kolonizirale bolničke bakterije. Posljedice toga: u laboratoriju Doma zdravlja dva (2) puta nije na brisu nađeno ništa (MM misli da ne testiraju na bolničke bakterije!), pa je pedijatrica zbog resp. infekta bila prisiljena dati antibiotik ne znajući uzročnika. Nakon što je uzročnik nađen u laboratoriju jedne bolnice, a infekt nije prošao, dobivamo treći antibiotik, što potpuno ruši bebin imunitet i ona dobiva uroinfekt, nakon čega je hospitaliziraju na 5 dana. Tada zbog uroinfekta gubi na težini, proživljava traumu zbog odvajanja, a nažalost i zbog tretmana od strane nekih sestara u bolnici.

Ne želim nikoga plašiti porodom u bolnici, čujem da je sada u tom rodilištu omogućen i kontakt KNK, i iskreno mi je drago zbog Pčelice i onih koji su zadovoljni svojim porodom u bolničkom rodilištu.
Slažem da treba raditi na poboljšavanju uvjeta u rodilištu, a istodobno i na omogućavanju poroda kod kuće za žene koje to žele.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Ovo što je spomenula mamma Ju... 
n.grace, znamo da ima jako puno djece koja moraju vježbati zbog problema s motorikom. Više o tome i o uzrocima tih problema možeš naći i na ovom forumu, na podforumu Zdravlje djece. Teme: Goljak, dr Polovina itd.

----------


## Beti3

*dutka_lutka* iskreno mi je žao da si sve to doživjela na porodu, i ti i tvoja beba.  :Love: 
Ali, duboko vjerujem da si u isto tako malom postotku lošega kao i ja.

----------


## n.grace

Ružno iskustvo, žao mi je.

Moje dijete je imalo kontakt koža na kožu, a kolonizirale su je bolničke bakterije, tako da mislim da se ne može tvrditi da se takve situacije događaju zbog izostanka KNK.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> *dutka_lutka* iskreno mi je žao da si sve to doživjela na porodu, i ti i tvoja beba.


Hvala ti, Beti. I ja suosjećam s tvojim gubitkom.  :Love: 




> Ali, duboko vjerujem da si u isto tako malom postotku lošega kao i ja.


I ja bih tako htjela vjerovati. No, nažalost, kao što sam napisala, naša pedijatrica nas je "utješila" da lomova ključne kosti ima oko 30%, u njenoj praksi. Osim toga, i na navedenim temama o djeci-vježbačima na Goljaku može se puno toga pronaći. 

Razmišljam o tome da se aktiviram u Rodi, ako to bude moguće, i prilikom pristupanja potrebno je napisati svoju motivaciju. Ja bih najradije napisala: "Pogledaj dom svoj, anđele, i skini paučinu s očiju..."  :Sad: 
No, pretpostavljam da ću to morati jasnije formulirati.  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ružno iskustvo, žao mi je.


Hvala ti. 



> Moje dijete je imalo kontakt koža na kožu, a kolonizirale su je bolničke bakterije,


A jeste li imali neometani kontakt KNK odmah nakon poroda, u trajanju od najmanje sat vremena? Je li dijete našlo bradavicu i sisalo?

Jeste li imali rooming-in?



> tako da mislim da se ne može tvrditi da se takve situacije događaju zbog izostanka KNK.


Ne može se tvrditi? Možda se i može tvrditi ako se čovjek time bavi, poput dr Anite Pavičić-Bošnjak. Kopiram s druge teme:



> Moja malenkost imala je čast biti na 4. Rodinoj mliječnoj konferenciji, i predavanje je među ostalima održala i mr. sc. Anita Pavičić-Bošnjak, dr. med., spec. pedijatar. 
> Ona je govorila o važnosti kontakta "koža-na-kožu" nakon poroda. *Majka i dijete trebali bi biti zajedno najmanje 1 sat.* (Tako da se samo od stavljanja djeteta na trbuh ne može, nažalost, očekivati neki veći boljitak.) Dr je iznijela i rezultate istraživanja, konkretno Cochrane sustavnog pregleda, koji je pokazao da novorođenčad koja je uspostavila KNK s majkom kasnije 20 puta manje vremena dnevno provede plačući.
> Ta novorođenčad isto su tako sklonija dojiti i dojenje dulje traje (u mjesecima), stabilnija je srčana akcija i disanje djeteta, stabilnija razina glukoze u djeteta, imaju bolju regulaciju tjelesne topline, *koloniziraju se majčinim nepatogenim bakterijama*, te im se stimuliraju osjeti mirisa, okusa i dodira.  
> Utjecaj KNK na majku: povećana razina oksitocina, smanjen krvni tlak, smanjena konc. kortizola (hormona stresa), smanjenje anksioznosti itd.
> Oksitocin djeluje kao anksiolitik, te je i majka smirenija i boljeg raspoloženja.
> Dijete, naravno, i to osjeća, te je smirenije.
> KNK može se ostvariti i nakon carskog reza u spinalnoj anesteziji, a ako majka to eventualno nije u stanju, može ga ostvariti i otac. 
> U Švedskoj KNK ostvaruju i prijevremeno rođena djeca, čak i ona na respiratoru. Za njih je to posebno važno (kangaroo care).

----------


## n.grace

> Hvala ti. 
> 
> A jeste li imali neometani kontakt KNK odmah nakon poroda, u trajanju od najmanje sat vremena? Je li dijete našlo bradavicu i sisalo?
> 
> Jeste li imali rooming-in?
> 
> Ne može se tvrditi? Možda se i može tvrditi ako se čovjek time bavi, poput dr Anite Pavičić-Bošnjak. Kopiram s druge teme:


Da, imale smo neometan kontakt KNK, sisati nije htjela odmah, već sam ju dobila čim sam došla u sobu na odjelu babinjača i tamo je sisala, bile smo u roomingu.
Ne razumijem - znači li da je nemoguće da novorođenče razvije infekciju zadobivenu u bolnici, ako se kolonizira majčinim nepatogenim bakterijama? Ako je odgovor na ovo pitanje da je moguće, onda mislim da isključivim tvrdnjama nema mjesta.

----------


## meda

> Kad već pričamo o generaliziranjima i banaliziranjima... Ponašanje (mogućih) neljubaznih pojedinaca, po mom mišljenju, ne može se poistovjetiti s cjelokupnim osobljem niti sa cjelokupnim zdravstvom, što je već ponekoliko puta naglašeno.
> A što se tiče ugrožavanja zdravlja djeteta - molim, ako je moguće, da se navedu postotci djece u hrvatskim rodilištima kojima su intervencije (ozbiljno) naštetile, jer, dok čitam ovakve informacije, mogu zaključiti da takve djece ima dosta.


ajde malo lakse s takvim bezobraznim optuzbama. ne banaliziram niti generaliziram. 

a i mogu. evo, recimo, da imas problema s uciteljicom ili odgajateljicom tvoga djeteta, jel bi ti sto znacilo da ti netko stavi na nos svako malo da nisu svi ucitelji i odgajatelji takvi? i na koji nacin bi ti to pomoglo sto nisu svi takvi? kad ti imas problem s konkretnom osobom. i moras ga rijesiti ili ispisati dijete iz te skole ili vrtica. a to nije bas tako jednostavno. a sta ces na porodu? otic u drugo rodiliste?

----------


## cvijeta73

meda, ja ne vidim ništa bezobrazno u ovom postu  :Confused: 

a u stvari si odličan primjer izabrala  :Grin: 

aj probaj generalizirati učitelje/odgajatelje kao struku, na bilo kojoj raspravi. ima ih više nego doktora/babica na forumu pa ćeš bolje vidjeti reakcije  :Grin: 
osim što je nefer prema svima onima koji se trude, ja ti ne bih bila u koži  :Grin:

----------


## meda

nista na ovom svijetu nije crno bijelo niti postoji apsolutna istina. al neke stvari predstavljaju veci rizik i to je dokazano.

----------


## maria71

ja sam odustala od branjenja  pa eto jedan pitbull manje na pdf-u škola

----------


## miniminia

dutka, žao mi je ako sam ti  zazvučala ružno, nije mi bila namjera...još više od toga mi  je žao  tvog iskustva... i svjestna sam da nečije dobro iskustvo teško da može vratiti vjeru ili onaj osjećaj dosta visoke sigurnosti prema osoblju i rodilištu , s kojim bih ja i neke druge cure ovdje išla na neki novi hipotetski porod...

ja sam na drugom porodu imala odmah KNK, dijete je tražilo bradavicu i uhvatilo je...mm je prerezao pupčanu, otišao na vaganje,mjeerenje s babicom,  nije bilo kupanja, kao na prvom porodu...bili smo dugo skupa, sigurno više od 45 minuta, onda su bebu odveli, a i mene u sobu i jako brzo smo bili opet skupa... kako je porod trajao sat i mrvicu, nisam bila izmučena, i mislim da bih tražila kruha iznad pogače da prigovorim bilo čemu...

kad sam davno, davno, taman  se roda zahuktavala (tad sam bila čisti pasivac), a ja sam čitala o porodima, rodilištu , bila sam silno isprepadaana jer su se uglavnom javljale žene koje su imale negativna iskustva...o porodu, o rodilištu, o osoblju...
tako da imam moralnu obvezu dati svoje dobro iskustvo  :Grin:  

ono što ja iz svog malog iskustva vidim, trebalo bi zaposliti bar još trećinu kadra, i sestara i liječnika... to je najosnovniji problem... ima osoblja koje je loše, ali to je tako u svakoj profesiji i tako će zauvijek biti u svemu... kako to sankcionirati, ne znam , ali sigurno bi morao postojati način, bar nagrađivanja onih dobrih...

----------


## meda

cvijeta, treba razlikovati cisto kritizerstvo i zelju/otpor da se nesto promijeni na bolje. pa i ja bi mogla raditi u skoli, da hocu i da me netko hoce zaposliti :Grin: , pa se opet ne osjecam prozvanom kad netko kritizira profesore i skolski sustav. jedno je kad netko nece drugacije i bolje, drugo je kad ne moze jer ne postoje uvjeti, ili je procedura jednostavno takva da bi njeno krsenje ugrozilo zaposlenike. 

ispricavam se na ovom zabrazdivanju, al ocito neke stvari treba razjasniti.

----------


## VedranaV

dutka, koji je link na topic sa zdravstvenim problemima većeg djeteta koje je imalo slomljenu ključnu kost na porodu? Sad se jednoj poznanici isto dogodilo, porađali su je na silu, s nalijeganjem na trbuh, u ležećem položaju pa me zato zanima.

----------


## VedranaV

Sjetila sam se još jednog citata koji me svojedobno šokirao i potaknuo na dosta razmišljanja: "If you want to know what has gone in obstetrics, read the pediatric journals." (Doris Haire)

----------


## Beti3

http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328592863J


Ovo je članak iz današnjeg Novog lista. Nadam se da sam stavila dobar link i da ga možete cijelog pročitati.

Može li koji komentar? Na ovaj sivi i mokri dan.

----------


## @n@

Osobe koje nisu pretplatnici nažalost ne mogu pročitati članak. Daj, ako si pretplatnik, kopiraj ga tu...

----------


## aqua

O meni se piše. Kopiram tekst (slike nemrem  :Cool:  ).

Al prvo komentar. Meni je super kaj su dvije pune stranice posvetili porodu kod kuće. Posebno mi je super citat kod prof. Hallera kojem ispod njegove slike stoji tekst: "Moraju li sve žene proći svojevrsnu torturu bolničkog sustava ili bi pak bilo humanije omogućiti ženi s urednom trudnoćom porod kod kuće ako to želi."

A ovo je tekst:

Moji porodi jedna su od ljepših stvari koja mi se dogodila u životu. Oni nisu bili klasični porodi već je svaki porod djeteta bio pravi doček u kojem je sudjelovala cijela obitelj. To je i razlog zbog kojeg porode pamtim kao savršene trenutke u kojima, u času kad dijete dođe na svijet, imate osjećaj da se ništa nije promijenilo, a istovremeno ste svjesni da se promijenilo sve, govori Maja Vidović, majka šestogodišnje Neve, dvoipolgodišnjeg Marka i jednogodišnjeg Lovre. 
U riječima ove tridesetogodišnje Zagrepčanke, magistrice ekonomije i asistentice na Ekonomskom fakultetu u Zagrebu, svoja iskustva vezana uz porod ili barem njihove dijelove prepoznat će velik broj majki. No, samo neznatan broj njih, barem kad je o Hrvatskoj riječ, njezino iskustvo može podijeliti u potpunosti. Maja je, naime, jedna od malobrojnih žena u našoj zemlji koja je željela roditi kod kuće, u krugu obitelji te isključivo uz pomoć primalje. To je u konačnici ostvarila dva puta, s Markom i Lovrom nakon što je svoje najstarije dijete, djevojčicu Nevu, rodila u bolnici. 
Poput mnogih stvari koje su od pamtivijeka u svakoj civilizaciji bile prirodne i podrazumijevajuće, da bi naglim razvojem društva, unatrag manje od stotinu godina postale rijetkom iznimkom, oko poroda kod kuće vladaju ambivalentni stavovi. Osim zazora dijela žena koje svoj porod ne mogu zamisliti bez liječnika, ni bez bolnice, u Hrvatskoj porod kod kuće zasad nije zakonski reguliran, a samim time ni teoretski moguć. Umjesto toga, hrvatski zakoni izvan rodilišta trenutačno prepoznaju samo zadesni porod dok je porod kod kuće službeno još uvijek samo u oblasti povijesti medicine.


Humano, ali ne bez rizika 


Ipak, postoje naznake da bi se stvari po ovom pitanju trebale promijeniti. Jedan od uvjeta za to je ulazak u Europsku uniju čije članice, u prvom redu Nizozemska, godinama njeguju instituciju poroda kod kuće, a drugi je postojanje educiranog kadra, u ovom slučaju visokoobrazovanih primalja koje mogu samostalno pratiti uredne trudnoće i obavljati porode. Ako se uzmu u obzir činjenice da na riječkom Medicinskom fakultetu studij upravo završava prva generacija primalja u Hrvatskoj, a cijela se država nada ulasku u Europsku uniju kroz koju godinu, rađanje kod kuće uskoro ne bi trebalo biti ono što još uvijek misli dio majki pa i samih stručnjaka – avantura rijetkih rodilja. 
Prof. dr. Herman Haller, ravnatelj Kliničkog bolničkog centra Rijeka, jedan od voditelja prvog studija primaljstva na riječkom Medicinskom fakultetu i predstojnik Klinike za ginekologiju u sklopu koje djeluje prvo hrvatsko rodilište sa statusom prijatelja djece, porod kod kući drži iznimno humanim, no ne bez rizika. 
– Ako izuzmemo patologiju koja se može dogoditi u malom broju slučajeva, porod kod kuće je najhumanija stvar koja se čovjeku može dogoditi. Žena tada rađa u poznatim uvjetima, sa svojim najbližima i svim onim što joj taj čin čini ne samo lakšim, već i ljepšim, a doživljaj poroda u takvim uvjetima dobiva posve drugu dimenziju, kaže Haller. On, međutim, ističe da u ovom trenutku cijelu priču oko poroda kod kuće u Hrvatskoj treba sagledavati iz formalno-pravnih odnosa. 


Zadesni porođaj 


– Donesen je propis koji će stupiti na snagu u nas ulaskom u Europsku uniju i tada će porod kod kuće, po mojim saznanjima, postati legalan. 
To znači da bi tada sustav trebao odgovoriti zahtjevima građana i organizirati praćenje i osiguranje poroda kod kuće, sve pod paskom Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje, odnosno nekog drugog osiguravajućeg društva koje će to financijski pratiti. Dotad porod kod kuće u nas čini izuzetak u zadesnim slučajevima, što znači da je žena iznenada rodila u kućnim uvjetima i tad joj priskaču u pomoć ljudi koji su uz nju ili hitna pomoć koja dolazi na mjesto poroda. Drugim riječima, porod se može dogoditi u bilo kojem trenutku, što ne mora samo biti kod kuće, već i na ulasku u bolnicu, a to se sve tretira kao zadesni porađaj. Zadesni porodi su legalni iz perspektive što u takvim slučajevima porod prijavljuje liječnik primarac ili hitna medicinska pomoć dok u slučaju poroda u rodilištu prijavljuje bolnica, objašnjava Haller. 
Prema njegovim riječima, u Hrvatskoj ne postoji organiziran sustav koji bi pratio i omogućavao ženama porod kod kuće, a premda su zakonski uvjeti ispunjeni, za realizaciju je potreban kadar educiran za obavljanje poroda u kući. To su visok 
Dolazak braće na svijet u domu 

Iako dok je rađala Martina i Lovru nije bila svjesna da ima još jednog promatrača, Maja Vidović danas zna da je i njezina kći Neva oba puta provirivala kroz vrata, gledajući kako joj se rađaju braća. Ona danas dolazak svoje braće na svijet prepričava s velikom ljubavi i Maja vjeruje da je Nevin doživljaj dolaska braće na svijet posve druga priča nego da ih je rodila u bolnici i nakon tri dana razdvojenosti od kćeri vratila se kući s nepoznatom štrucom u rukama. 

Nizozemke najotpornije na bol 

Nizozemke koje danas u pedeset posto slučajeva rađaju kod kuće i to najčešće na stolčiću, u populacijskim istraživanjima osjeta na bol pokazale su najvišu toleranciju. U istraživanjima gdje su se na tijela žena puštala struja, a one označavale kad počinju osjećati bol, Talijanke su najranije označavale osjet boli dok su najotpornije na bol bile upravo Nizozemke. Mnoge statistke također pokazuju da Nizozemci manje koriste analgeziju od drugih naroda. 

Medicinarke biraju porod u svom domu 

Statistike pokazuju da se u razvijenim zemljama gdje su porodi kod kuće mogući, na takav oblik rađanja odlučuju mahom visokoobrazovane i bogatije žene. Zbog nedostupnosti potpunih podataka kod nas je teško precizno odrediti o kakvom se profilu žena radi, međutim, postoje slučajevi gdje su rodilje pa čak i cijele obitelji koje su odabrale porod kod kuće bile medicinske struke. 
oobrazovane primalje, čije je obrazovanje unatrag tri godine započeto u Rijeci i koje bi trebalo osigurati određen broj primalja koji će ispunjavati sve zakonske uvjete i imati potrebno obrazovanje i iskustvo. Hoće li se to uistinu kod nas dogoditi, ovist će, prema Hallerovom mišljenju, o čitavom nizu drugih čimbenika – cjelokupne organizacije zdravstvene zaštite s jedne strane i intersa šire javnosti s druge strane. 
– Trenutačno prema našim iskustvima, pri čemu govorim isključivo o osobnim i riječkim iskustvima, takve zahtjeve i razmišljanja možemo nabrojiti na prste jedne ruke. Dakle, u ovom trenutku izuzetno rijetko netko razmišlja o tome i postavlja takve zahtjeve. Ja bih rekao da je to više naglašeno u smislu promidžbe i same ideje, posebno se tu ističu RODA-e i Udruga primalja, no mi, liječnici i bolnički sustav koji u ovom trenutku pruža potpunu skrb trudnicama, rodiljama i babinjačama, u tome ne sudjelujemo, napominje Haller. 


Nizozemska priča 


Predstojnik riječke Ginekologije prenosi iskustvo Nizozemske kao iskustvo zemlje koja ima najveće i najduže iskustvo poroda kod kuće gdje čak pedeset posto rodilja bira upravo ovakav način rađanja. Prva odrednica nizozemske priče o rađanju kod kuće je činjenica da je čitav sustav praćenja trudnoće drugačije postavljen pa značajan broj urednih trudnoća nakon inicijalnih pregleda ginekologa prati primalja. Naime, pod pretpostavkom da patološke trudnoće, kao i one kojima potrebna neka vrsta potpore, zauzimaju oko dvadesetak posto ukupnog broja trudnoća, liječnik na Zapadu je izuzetno skup pa je i prebacivanje urednih trudoća u ruke primalje, jedan od organizacijskih pomaka prema uštedi u zdravstvenom sustavu. Budući da je uredna trudnoća jedini preduvjet za porod kod kuće, mnoge uredne trudnoće u Nizozemskoj kontroliraju primalje što znači da je tamošnja primalja osposobljena za kontroliranje urednih trudnoća bez rizika. Onog trenutka kad se pojavi bilo kakav simptom ili patološki znak, primalja ima obavezu preusmjeriti ženu ginekologu. Kad se govori o rizicima tijekom trudnoće i poroda, Haller podsjeća da struka bilježi porode praćene rizicima koji su bili posve uredni. No, isto tako, postoje trudnoće koje su cijelim tijekom potpuno uredne da bi u zadnjem trenutku doživjele komplikaciju koja može ugroziti život majke i djeteta. 
– Ako se takav porod dogodi kod kuće, pomoć se ne može pružiti pravovremeno, već kad se stigne, odnosno kad je žena prebačena u bolnicu. To znači da je prepoznavanje takvih situacija nužno, a one u slučaju poroda kod kuće idu na dušu primalje i njezina su odgovornost, upozorava Haller. 
Kad se komplikacijama na porodu dotad urednih trudnoća pridoda velik broj poroda kod kuće kakav broji Nizozemska – rezultat je visok perinatalni mortalitet. On se u Nizozemskoj, zemlji s izuzetno visokim stupnjem zdravstvene zaštite, kreće između osam i 12 promila što Nizozemsku svrstava u sam vrh perinatalnog mortaliteta u Europi. S druge strane, u Hrvatskoj kao zemlji sa skromnim budžetom u zdravstvu, perinatalni mortalitet po službenim podacima iznosi oko pet promila, što struka smatra teoretskim minimumom. 
Maja Vidović koja uz iskustvo poroda kod kuće ima i iskustvo poroda u bolnici, i to upravo u riječkom rodilištu gdje je rodila u kadi što je uz porod na stolčiću jedan od alternativnih načina poroda koje godinama njeguje ovo rodilište, rađanje u bolnici tumači kao znatno stresnije od druga dva poroda kod kuće. 

Samo suprug i primalja 


Kako kaže, bez obzira na što je i prvi porod bio izuzetno lijepo iskustvo popraćeno dobrim tretmanom zdravstvenog osoblja riječkog rodilišta, bio je obilježen i svojevrsnim grčom. 
– U sljedeća dva poroda kod kuće nikome se nismo morali prilagođavati, nije se čulo »hajde, sad tiskajte« i sam izgon je bio puno lakši jer ga ništa nije ometalo. Na porodu u našoj kući, u našem krevetu, nije bilo nikog drugog osim mene, supruga Domagoja i primalje. Premda su moji dečki bili velike bebe, Martin je rođen sa 4.800 grama, a Lovro sa 5.000 grama, u oba slučaja nakon poroda nisam praktički imala ni ogrebotinu. Osim toga, kad bebu rodite u bolnici gotovo istog je trena odovode od majke na neko vrijeme, dok sam kod kuće, i s Martinom, i s Lovrom ostala u neprekidnom fizičkom kontaktu nekoliko sati od poroda, opisuje Maja koja nakon oba poroda uopće nije išla u bolnicu već je osnovni pregled novorođenčadi obavila primalja, a nakon tri dana pregledao ih je obiteljski pedijatar. 
Poseban segment poroda kod kuće je odnos s primaljom, tvrdi Maja. Kako kaže prije prvog poroda kod kuće jako se povezala s primaljom iako ju je prvi put vidjela na porodu. Do poroda sa svojom se primaljom intenzivno dopisivala i stekla povjerenje tako da je na porodu imala dojam da je to osoba koju dobro poznaje. Treću trudnoću s Lovrom pratila je ista primalja, a pristup primalje njezinim trudnoćama Maja opisuje kao izrazito emotivan. 
– Kod ginekologa uvijek prevladava kvantitativan pristup i brojke: koliko ste dobili kilograma, kolika je beba... Primalja pak nije radila vaginalni pregled, već je pratila moj trbuh i brojne druge suptilne znakove. To mi se čini puno emotivnije, ljepše jer se u tom slučaju na trudnoću gleda kao stvaranje života, a ne čisto medicinski, kao stanje koje treba privesti kraju, prisjeća se Maja koja smatra da porod kod kuće nije za svaku ženu, ali za nju je bio pravi i jedini izbor. 
Porod kod kuće definitivno jest stvar izbora svake žene pa i cjelokupne obitelji. Omogućiti ženi da bira način na koji će postati majka nesumnjivo određuje i njezin stav prema rađanju i majčinstvu i kako zaključuje predstojnik riječke Klinike za ginekologiju prof. dr. Haller, u ovom trenutku treba se upitati moraju li sve žene proći svojevrsnu torturu bolničkog sustava ili bi pak bilo humanije omogućiti ženi s urednom trudnoćom porod kod kuće ako to želi. Pritom potencijalnih rizika moraju biti svjesni svi – žene koje se za ovakav oblik poroda odlučuju, primalje koje ga vode i bolnice kojima će bilo koje kašnjenje s intervencijom oslabjeti rezulate.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Svi ostali bez teksta.  :Smile:  Tak i treba.  :Wink:  

aqua, tebi  :Naklon:  , 
a  :Zaljubljen:  za priču.

Moram ipak prekinuti tišinu da bih odgovorila Vedrani.



> dutka, koji je link na topic sa zdravstvenim problemima većeg djeteta koje je imalo slomljenu ključnu kost na porodu?


Rado ću potražiti, no mislim da će malo potrajati. Ne sjećam se, naime, točnog naslova teme.



> Sad se jednoj poznanici isto dogodilo, porađali su je na silu, s nalijeganjem na trbuh, u ležećem položaju pa me zato zanima.


 Još jedna od "rijetkih".  :Sad:  

(Ne radi li se o možda o rodilištu "Merkur", mlađa služba, plava dr?)

----------


## VedranaV

Ne, ovo je bilo u Varaždinu.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Da, imale smo neometan kontakt KNK, sisati nije htjela odmah, već sam ju dobila čim sam došla u sobu na odjelu babinjača i tamo je sisala, bile smo u roomingu.


Je li KNK bio u trajanju od najmanje sat vremena? Nisu li bebu prvo aspirirali, izvagali, pregledali, cijepili?
Šteta što bebica nije odmah sisala. Je li rooming-in bio 24 sata, ili su bebu noću odnosili?



> Ne razumijem - znači li da je nemoguće da novorođenče razvije infekciju zadobivenu u bolnici, ako se kolonizira majčinim nepatogenim bakterijama? Ako je odgovor na ovo pitanje da je moguće, onda mislim da isključivim tvrdnjama *nema mjesta*.


*n.grace*, čemu ovdje ima ili nema mjesta, o tome će odlučiti moderatori ovog podforuma, moderatori foruma i administratori. Kako vidim da nisi u toj kategoriji, mislim da nema smisla da se time opterećuješ.
Srećom, moderatori su ovdje ljudi koji žele da relevantna informacija dođe do potencijalnih korisnika.

Što se tiče infekcije: ako se poslije poroda odmah ostvari neometani KNK (u trajanju od najmanje sat vremena) i ako je beba uz mamu 24 sata na dan, mislim da je opasnost od razvijanja infekcije bolničkom bakterijom vrlo, vrlo mala.
Problem je što se danas svašta naziva rooming-inom. Ako bebu odnose preko noći, dat će joj adapt., tako se već lakše prenose bolničke bakterije. Ako bebu odnose na preglede, na kupanje, za vrijeme posjeta, onda rooming-in baš i nije potpun. (A o odvajanju zbog žutice da i ne pričam.)

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ne, ovo je bilo u Varaždinu.


 :Undecided:  Kriva smjena, ha? (Ovo je retoričko pitanje.)

----------


## n.grace

U redu, dutka_lutka, tako je kako ti kažeš.

Ne mogu ne primijetiti da si sklona isključivim tvrdnjama, kao kad si rekla za ženu koja je imala prolaps pupkovine da joj je prokinut vodenjak - za slučaj o kojem ne možeš znati ništa, kao ni ja, ni itko drugi na ovom forumu.

Ja osobno nisam za porod kod kuće, iz jednostavnog razloga što su moja iskustva takva da znam da se ženi može štošta dogoditi i u trudnoći i u porodu, jer sam to sama prošla. Tko želi, neka izvoli. Bilo bi mi drago da su uvjeti PKK drugačiji nego što jesu, kao i svi ovdje. A pišem da netko može pročitati još jedno mišljenje, mišljenje jedne majke koja je preležala obje trudnoće s kojekakvim dijagnozama, od kojih neke ne bi bile ni otkrivene da sam se ravnala po tome kako sam se osjećala, jer sam se osjećala dobro, i nisam mogla znati da mi je dijete u opasnosti - i ja zajedno s njom.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ne mogu ne primijetiti da si sklona isključivim tvrdnjama, kao kad si rekla za ženu koja je imala prolaps pupkovine da joj je prokinut vodenjak - za slučaj o kojem ne možeš znati ništa, kao ni ja, ni itko drugi na ovom forumu.


Ako ne znamo elemente konkretnog slučaja, govorimo načelno. Što o takvom slučaju kaže statistika?




> Kad je dijete u položaju glavom, prolaps pupkovine je iznimno rijetka pojava, ako vodenjak nije umjetno prokinut.


 (Dr. Michel Odent: Tisuću i jedan razlog da vam ponude carski rez)

Tome dodaj činjenicu da je u rodilištima prokidanje vodenjaka uobičajena intervencija. A i iskaz Pčelice Mare da su njoj prilikom prijema u istom rodilištu htjeli prokinuti vodenjak, samo što je ona to odbila.

Prokidanje vodenjaka primjer ti je (većinom nepotrebne) intervencije koja može uzrokovati prolaps pupkovine, kad je nužna sljedeća (malo je reći) intervencija, tj. carski rez.




> za slučaj o kojem ne možeš znati ništa, kao ni ja, ni itko drugi na ovom forumu.


O tome slučaju mogla je više znati Pčelica. Zasigurno više o tome zna sama rodilja. A ona je možda već sada, ili će jednom možda biti, na ovom forumu.




> Ja osobno nisam za porod kod kuće, iz jednostavnog razloga što su moja iskustva takva da znam da se ženi može štošta dogoditi i u trudnoći i u porodu, jer sam to sama prošla. Tko želi, neka izvoli. Bilo bi mi drago da su uvjeti PKK drugačiji nego što jesu, kao i svi ovdje. A pišem da netko može pročitati još jedno mišljenje, mišljenje jedne majke koja je preležala obje trudnoće s kojekakvim dijagnozama, od kojih neke ne bi bile ni otkrivene da sam se ravnala po tome kako sam se osjećala, jer sam se osjećala dobro, i nisam mogla znati da mi je dijete u opasnosti - i ja zajedno s njom.


Ovo što pišeš mi je razumljivo. Naravno da nas naša iskustva oblikuju. Samo ti piši i dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> O tome slučaju mogla je više znati Pčelica. Zasigurno više o tome zna sama rodilja. A ona je možda već sada, ili će jednom možda biti, na ovom forumu.


 :Confused: 
A statistike mi ne znače ništa, kad je riječ o jednom slučaju, o kojem nam (još) nitko ne može dati potpunu informaciju.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pčelica ne zna, već sam se pohvalila  :Cool: 

Znači, opet smo tu, ne stižem vas pratiti zadnjih dana...

Dakle, nemam pojma jesu li spomenutoj ženi prokidali vodenjak, znam samo da joj je to bila druga trudnoća, od početka uredna, cura mlada i zdrava, sve savršeno... a zakompliciralo se samo tako.

Pretpostavljam da nije na forumu, ali mogu reći da mi je u razgovoru s njom (poslije poroda) bilo sasvim jasno da upravo liječnike i babice smatra zaslužnima za živo (i zdravo) dijete te da im je beskrajno zahvalna na svemu.

E da, razmijenile smo brojeve moba pa ako je baš tako jako jako važno mogu je sms-at i pitat jesu li joj kojim slučajem prokinuli vodenjak na posljednjem porodu  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

A ti pitaj  :Grin:

----------


## alef

http://mojportal.ba/novost/63650/u-h...novorodjenceta

Zaista tuzno  :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

da, strašno.
kao i ove priče (trudnice, bolje preskočite ovo)

http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-ne...-porodu-158115
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u...la/437556.aspx
http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-19502.html
http://www.jutarnji.hr/tijekom-porod...e-bebe/216075/

----------


## Beti3

mama Juanita, ako su ti ovi linkovi odgovor na onaj alefin, onda je to stvarno nisko s tvoje strane.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne razumijem Beti3, što je tu nisko?
to da je netko na topicu o porodu kod kuće 
stavio link na tužnu vijest da su žena i dijete, u tko zna kojim okolnostima, umrli na porodu 
na što sam kao odgovor (ili ravnotežu u raspravi, ako hoćeš) 
stavila nekoliko linkova na slične tužne događaje u proteklih par godina ali u bolnicama?
zašto bi to bilo nisko?

mislim, netko tko se bori za legalizaciju *asistiranog* poroda kod kuće
može onda isto smatrati niskim da se taj prvi link stavi na ovaj topic, jer opet se idue argumentom zastrašivanja
(sori alef, ne usmnjam uopće u tvoju dobru namjeru).

----------


## n.grace

mamma Juanita, jedno pitanje: zašto se u tekstovima o porodu kod kuće ističu samo dobre strane takvog izbora, bez navedenih komplikacija koje se mogu dogoditi, i u istom tom tekstu govori o opasnostima i nedostacima bolničkog poroda?

Već sam nekoliko puta ovo spomenula, nitko mi nije odgovorio niti ovo komentirao. Ako sam što propustila, uputite me. A ovo pitam zato što ja osobno ne bih imala nikakvu potrebu sudjelovati u ovoj i sličnim raspravama da je prezentacija postavljena na drugi način.

Zašto se u ovoj raspravi radi ravnoteža s linkovima i ostalim, a ne radi se ravnoteža u tekstovima?

----------


## gorka

n.grace najvisi postotak kucnih poroda ima nizozemska, a njihovi "losi ishodi" kucnih poroda su lako provjerljivi  :Wink: 

da ti prikratim vrijeme, ne moras guglati jer su zanemarivo mali (sorry, nemam literaturu u blizini da ti pretipkam) i kod njih je i utvrdeno da je kucni i bolnicki porod jednako siguran ili jednako nesiguran, ovisno iz kojeg kuta gledas

----------


## n.grace

gorka, hvala, iako nisi odgovorila na moje pitanje.

----------


## tua

n.grace, ponavljam sto puta rečeno: nije svatko kandidat za kućni porod, kod uredne trudnoće, uz asistenciju stručne osobe, pogotovo ako je žena drugorotka pa već zna kako njeno tijelo funkcionira, doista je mogućnost komplikacija svedena na minimum. bar takvih koje zahtjevaju salu odmah i sad. što želiš; statistiku, neki živi primjer? pa što ako se tamo nekome na drugom kraju planete nešto dogodilo? događa se i u bolnici pa nas to ne sprečava da rađamo i dalje tamo. tako nekome tko misli da je njegov dom najbolje mjesto za porod neće ni horor o kp pokolebat u odluci.

ovaj link od alef nema veze sa kućnim asistiranim porodom, dakle ni s temom ove rasprave. tko zna zašto i kako je ta žena...

----------


## n.grace

> n.grace, ponavljam sto puta rečeno: nije svatko kandidat za kućni porod, kod uredne trudnoće, uz asistenciju stručne osobe, pogotovo ako je žena drugorotka pa već zna kako njeno tijelo funkcionira, doista je mogućnost komplikacija svedena na minimum. bar takvih koje zahtjevaju salu odmah i sad. što želiš; statistiku, neki živi primjer? pa što ako se tamo nekome na drugom kraju planete nešto dogodilo? događa se i u bolnici pa nas to ne sprečava da rađamo i dalje tamo. tako nekome tko misli da je njegov dom najbolje mjesto za porod neće ni horor o kp pokolebat u odluci.
> 
> ovaj link od alef nema veze sa kućnim asistiranim porodom, dakle ni s temom ove rasprave. tko zna zašto i kako je ta žena...


Kakve veze ima tko je/nije kandidat za kućni porod s onim što sam pitala?
Što želim? Želim odgovor na svoje pitanje, ako mi ga je tko voljan dati.

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa već je bio na ovih 30 stranica topica nekoliko puta.
odgovorila sam već i ja (još na početku topica, u prijepisci s inom) i Vedrana i anchie76..
valjda te odgovori nisu zadovoljili pa ih nisi doživjela, ali tu su.

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo potrudila sam se iskopati neke od odgovora:




> naš je odabir na što ćemo naglasak staviti, a naglasak je stavljen na ono
> što smatramo da je teško ili skoro potpuno nedostupno.
> i bez lažne skromnosti smatramo da su jednim dijelom i zahvaljujući nama te informacije postale raširenije  idostupnije, a i praksa se ponešto (presporo doduše) mijenja.
> dal da pišemo i o rizicima dojenja?
> jer, hej, ima onih koji tvrde da je, zbog sveopće zagađenosti, majčino mlijeko opasno (pri tom je valjda ovo industrijsko poteklo s marsa...)
> sori na malo sarkazma, ali o rizicima pkk možeš čuti ako popričaš s bilo kojim domaćim ginekologom.
> čuti ćeš i više od toga, jedan moj profesor je često znao ispričati jednu anegdotu kad je učenik rekao da je 2+2=5,
> pa je prof. rekao "bravo! odgovorili ste i više od traženog"  if you know what I  mean...
> 
> ...





> Meni se čini da smo više-manje svi jasno isprezentirali svoje stavove. Moj je da je pristup biased, ali po meni je to negativno, jer se selektiraju informacije zbog tog biasa, a bias je nastao zbog promocije, i da je bias, po mom mišljenju, upravo kontraproduktivan za promociju jer stalno poziva na ove prešućene stvari da isplivaju i da se bias ispravi. Meni se čini da bi bilo možda lakše drugačije, ali možda vi imate iskustva s drugih "tržišta ideja" di je upravo ovo najoportunije. I tako...





> a čuj, onda je biased cijeli Rodin rad,
> jer svjesno *bira* dojenje kao bolji izbor, sjedalice kao bolji izbor, ne fizičko kažnjavanje kao bolji izbor, itd...





> Vezano uz isticanje prednosti poroda kod kuće i isticanje rizika u bolnici - ako smo u kulturi u kojoj se porod u bolnici percipira kao siguran porod i odgovoran izbor, a porod kod kuće kao opasan porod i neodgovoran izbor, mislim da će svaka kritika takve percepcije jako bosti, kakva god bila i koliko god bila utemeljena na znanosti. Ne vidim kako se to može napraviti na način koji ne bode. Kao kad su se žene borile za pravo glasa, otpor i kritike prema tom pokretu su bili stvarno fascinantnih razmjera. A ovo je tema koja ide do same srži žena, pretpostavljam da svaka od nas želi roditi najsigurnije što može, i zbog sebe i zbog djeteta koje nosi.

----------


## n.grace

Pročitala sam ja sve ovo što si kvotala. 
Reći ću sljedeće: stavljam na stranu svoj stav da je sigurnije roditi u bolnici.

Ako krenem od pretpostavke da je jednako sigurno/opasno roditi u bolnici ili kod kuće, što je ovdje već puno puta istaknuto, smatram nepravednim u tekstu o porodu kod kuće istaknuti njegove blagodati i u istom tom tekstu (o porodu kod kuće) isticati opasnosti bolničkog.

Slažem se s tvrdnjom da, tko naumi roditi kod kuće, će to učiniti bez obzira na upozorenja da nešto može poći po zlu, to mi je potpuno jasno. Ali mislim da upravo s ovakvim tekstovima i ovakvom prezentacijom sebe dovodite u poziciju da nekoga poput mene na 30 stranica uvjeravate zašto ga prezentirate na način kako ga prezentirate.

Da je taj tekst umjereniji, ponavljam, ne bih imala nikakvu potrebu davati svoje mišljenje na ovoj temi. A situacija bi i dalje ostala ista - svatko bi i dalje išao roditi tamo gdje želi.

----------


## alef

Cure, sorry, ako je ovo sto sam postavila nekom djelovalo kao provokacija. Nisam imala vremena napisati nikakav komentar. 

Vijest me strasno rastuzila, prvenstveno zbog gubitka dva zivota, ali i zato sto je eto ta zena ko zna zasto radjala sama (mozemo mi sad nagadjat, mozda je porod krenuo prebrzo, mozda joj je bilo lose zbog neke komplikacije i nije stigla pozvati pomoc, a mozda je kao majka vec petero djece odlucila roditi sama...) i zbog cjelokupne situacije u kojoj zivi ta porodica. S obzirom da je tema "opasnost poroda kod kuce" stavih link ovdje. Zena je umrla, pri porodu ili neposredno nakon. *Sama.* Da je imala neku pomoc, nekog osim djece uz sebe, to mozda ne bi promijenilo ishod (ali mozda i bi), ali sigurno da bi olaksalo njoj posljednje trenutke i smanjilo traumu kroz koju su prosla ostala djeca i porodica bi imala bar neke konkretne informacije o tome sta se desavalo. 

Nisam se do sada ukljucivala u raspravu, jer nisam iz Hrvatske i ne znam tacno kakav je bh zakon po tom pitanju. Citajuci ovaj forum vidim da se u Hrvatskoj stvari krecu nabolje, sve je vise prica gdje su se porodilje uspjele izboriti za sto manje nepotrebnih intervencija i ja sasvim podrzavam i teznje da se porod kod kuce legalizuje. Kod nas u BiH, horor do horora i covjek ne zna uopce ko bi i kako mogao promijeniti ovaj sistem i pristup porodu. Prosle sedmice je renovirano prijeratno porodiliste u Sarajevu i nadam se da je to donijelo pomak ako nista po pitanju uslova boravka u bolnici, higijene i sl. 

Trudnica sam, ali ne plase me same po sebi price o tragicnim ishodima poroda, odnosno ne vise nego vijesti o saobracajnom udesu, padu aviona i zemljotresu. Ali osjecam nelagodu od ideje da onog trenutka kad krocim u porodiliste nisam buduca majka, vec pacijent. Objekat na kojem se treba provesti protokol poroda. I zavesti u statistiku. I da taj protokol nije mozda sasvim uskladjen sa onim sto je najbolje. Da je taj protokol mozda naslijedjen od prosle generacije ljekara i nije nimalo poboljsan. Da je taj protokol rutina i da mozda upravo zbog neceg rutinskog sto se primjenjuje i kad treba i kad ne treba osjetim vece ili manje posljedice, koje se mogu izbjeci samo malo individualnijim pristupom. 

Licno, poznajem nekoliko zena koje su rodile kuci (cetiri). Kod jedne je muz ljekar bio prisutan, sve je proslo divno. Druga je rodila bez strucne osobe, prisutna je bila rodica, bilo je ratno stanje i nije mogla stici do porodilista. Treca je bila sama sa svekrvom, dijete se rodilo nogama naprijed (dakle, moglo je nesto i krenuti po zlu, srecom nije). Cetvrta je rodila sama, bez ikog prisutnog. Sve je proslo dobro na svu srecu, ali ona je kuci radjala zato sto je prethodnu trudnocu i porod jedva prezivjela i ljekari je upozorili da ne bi trebala imati vise djece (to joj je bilo cetvrto). Pa da se ne bi objasnjavala s njima, nije ni jednom otisla na pregled niti je htjela na porod u bolnicu. E ona je s tim stavom lako mogla zavrsiti u novinama kao ona jadnica iz mog linka. 

Sta hocu da kazem? I trudnica ima svakakvih... Cak da je asistiran porod legalizovan, uvijek ce biti nepredvidivih okolnosti i nelogicnih umova. A kako je trenutno u BiH, ja bih da mogu izbjeci epiziotomiju, drip isl. da mi doktorica ne psuje sve zivo na porodu, da ne pokupim MRSA bakteriju...

Nadrobih svasta u ovaj post. Izvinite. Pucaju me trudnicki hormoni. Voljela bih da je svijet ljepse mjesto... A valjda je Raj tek tamo, s one strane, ko ga zasluzi.

----------


## VedranaV

> Pročitala sam ja sve ovo što si kvotala. 
> Reći ću sljedeće: stavljam na stranu svoj stav da je sigurnije roditi u bolnici.
> 
> Ako krenem od pretpostavke da je jednako sigurno/opasno roditi u bolnici ili kod kuće, što je ovdje već puno puta istaknuto, smatram nepravednim u tekstu o porodu kod kuće istaknuti njegove blagodati i u istom tom tekstu (o porodu kod kuće) isticati opasnosti bolničkog.


A ako kreneš od pretpostavke da porod u bolnici mnoge žene smatraju vrlo sigurnim, a porod kod kuće vrlo opasnim, je li i onda nepravedno u istom tekstu isticati rizike bolničkog poroda i prednosti onog kod kuće?

----------


## n.grace

> A ako kreneš od pretpostavke da porod u bolnici mnoge žene smatraju vrlo sigurnim, a porod kod kuće vrlo opasnim, je li i onda nepravedno u istom tekstu isticati rizike bolničkog poroda i prednosti onog kod kuće?


Da, mislim da je nepravedno, jer je tekst vrlo subjektivan. 
A uopće ne brinem da će netko na ovim stranicama ili na tekstovima s portala propustiti uočiti negativne strane bolničkog poroda.

----------


## VedranaV

Subjektivan ili pristran?
Vezano uz tvoju drugu rečenicu, da li to znači da se tvoja kritika ne odnosi više samo na jedan tekst, nego i na druge tekstove na portalu i na forum?

----------


## Nimrod

> Ja osobno nisam za porod kod kuće, iz jednostavnog razloga što su moja iskustva takva da znam da se ženi može štošta dogoditi i u trudnoći i u porodu, jer sam to sama prošla. Tko želi, neka izvoli. Bilo bi mi drago da su uvjeti PKK drugačiji nego što jesu, kao i svi ovdje. A pišem da netko može pročitati još jedno mišljenje, mišljenje jedne majke koja je preležala obje trudnoće s kojekakvim dijagnozama, od kojih neke ne bi bile ni otkrivene da sam se ravnala po tome kako sam se osjećala, jer sam se osjećala dobro, i nisam mogla znati da mi je dijete u opasnosti - i ja zajedno s njom.


I ja sam imala dijagnozu, iako sam se osjećala sasvim ok. 
I znaš što? Dijagnoza je bila *pogrešna!* 
Jer ja nisam bila osoba, zaseban specifičan slučaj, već samo broj koji je trebalo odraditi, još jedna u nizu.
I da sam dala liječnicima da me tretiraju kako su oni htjeli, a sve za dobrobit moga djeteta, naravno, ja bih danas bila ovisna o inzulinu. I to POTPUNO BESPOTREBNO. A dijabetes mellitus nemam. NEMAM. IAKO su mi ga dijagnostiricali.

I upravo zbog toga ću uvijek, ali ama baš uvijek, biti i boriti se za slobodan izbor.
Jer me nitko nikada neće uvjeriti da je bilo u redu da ja moram usred trudnoće pustiti ama baš sve što radim i brzinski se obrazovati oko svoga medicinskog stanja u trudnoći kako bih JA donijela odgovornu i informiranu odluku o svom tijelu i o svom životu. Jer sam JA jedina koja tu odluku može donijeti. 

Pišem to sad da se vidi da ima i žena koje imaju dijagnozu, a ipak su za porod od kuće. 
Ne vidim zašto smatraš da je to što si ti imala dijagnozu i bila u opasnosti dobar argument za to što pišeš ovdje o opasnostima poroda kod kuće? Kao da je to nešto što se ne savjetuje SAMO ženama s urednom trudnoćom? Ako ti trudnoća nije uredna, i primalja će te poslati u bolnicu, ne vidim u čemu je točno problem?

----------


## Nimrod

> Da, mislim da je nepravedno, jer je tekst vrlo subjektivan. 
> A uopće ne brinem da će netko na ovim stranicama ili na tekstovima s portala propustiti uočiti negativne strane bolničkog poroda.


I s obzirom na tvoje riječi koje sam citirala gore u svom postu, sve što ti pišeš također je subjektivno.
Ja mislim da je skroz nepravedno koristiti vlastita iskustva kao argumente protiv poroda kod kuće ako osoba koja ih iznosi uopće ne može imati opciju poroda kod kuće zbog zdravstvenih razloga.

----------


## n.grace

> Subjektivan ili pristran?
> Vezano uz tvoju drugu rečenicu, da li to znači da se tvoja kritika ne odnosi više samo na jedan tekst, nego i na druge tekstove na portalu i na forum?


Da, ne odnosi se samo na taj tekst.
Ne mogu se složiti s tekstom da način rađanja u velikoj mjeri utječe na mogućnost i uspješnost dojenja. Ne bih to prikazivala kao sveopće pravilo, jer sam primjer patoloških trudnoća, "neprirodnog" (interveniranog i pomno promatranog) rađanja i vrlo uspješnog dojenja, nakon oba poroda.

----------


## n.grace

> I ja sam imala dijagnozu, iako sam se osjećala sasvim ok. 
> I znaš što? Dijagnoza je bila *pogrešna!* 
> Jer ja nisam bila osoba, zaseban specifičan slučaj, već samo broj koji je trebalo odraditi, još jedna u nizu.
> I da sam dala liječnicima da me tretiraju kako su oni htjeli, a sve za dobrobit moga djeteta, naravno, ja bih danas bila ovisna o inzulinu. I to POTPUNO BESPOTREBNO. A dijabetes mellitus nemam. NEMAM. IAKO su mi ga dijagnostiricali.
> 
> I upravo zbog toga ću uvijek, ali ama baš uvijek, biti i boriti se za slobodan izbor.
> Jer me nitko nikada neće uvjeriti da je bilo u redu da ja moram usred trudnoće pustiti ama baš sve što radim i brzinski se obrazovati oko svoga medicinskog stanja u trudnoći kako bih JA donijela odgovornu i informiranu odluku o svom tijelu i o svom životu. Jer sam JA jedina koja tu odluku može donijeti. 
> 
> Pišem to sad da se vidi da ima i žena koje imaju dijagnozu, a ipak su za porod od kuće. 
> Ne vidim zašto smatraš da je to što si ti imala dijagnozu i bila u opasnosti dobar argument za to što pišeš ovdje o opasnostima poroda kod kuće? Kao da je to nešto što se ne savjetuje SAMO ženama s urednom trudnoćom? Ako ti trudnoća nije uredna, i primalja će te poslati u bolnicu, ne vidim u čemu je točno problem?


Problem je u prezentaciji. I mislim da nije samo meni.

----------


## n.grace

I još da nadodam - ne vidim vezu između prezentacije i slobodnog izbora. Ovdje nitko nije protiv slobodnog izbora. Ni ja.

----------


## VedranaV

> Da, ne odnosi se samo na taj tekst.
> Ne mogu se složiti s tekstom da način rađanja u velikoj mjeri utječe na mogućnost i uspješnost dojenja. Ne bih to prikazivala kao sveopće pravilo, jer sam primjer patoloških trudnoća, "neprirodnog" (interveniranog i pomno promatranog) rađanja i vrlo uspješnog dojenja, nakon oba poroda.


Moj porod se od fiziološkog pretvorio u medikalizirani, s gomilom intervencija (spazmex, umjetni oksitocin, epiduralna, Kristellerov hvat, vakuum ekstrakcija, epiziotomija, dodatno puknuće međice i grlića maternice, razdvajanje nakon poroda, dohrana adaptiranim mlijekom u rodilištu). Jedna sam od onih kojima su govorili - htjeli se prirodan porod? evo vam sad kako prirodni porodi završavaju. Nakon izlaska iz rodilišta sam isključivo dojila, s tim da smo se mučili s uspostavom dojenja dobra dva mjeseca, a dojila sam nešto više od 6 godina.

Unatoč svom super iskustvu s dojenjem s izuzetkom prva dva mjeseca, ne mogu osporiti istraživanja koja pokazuju da npr. više žena koje dobiju epiduralnu ne doje, kao i da više žena koje dobiju epiduralnu teže uspostavlja dojenje. To bi bilo subjektivno i pristrano  :Wink: . 

Kod istraživanja se ne radi o sveopćim pravilima, nego o statistici i vjerojatnostima.

----------


## n.grace

> Moj porod se od fiziološkog pretvorio u medikalizirani, s gomilom intervencija (spazmex, umjetni oksitocin, epiduralna, Kristellerov hvat, vakuum ekstrakcija, epiziotomija, dodatno puknuće međice i grlića maternice, razdvajanje nakon poroda, dohrana adaptiranim mlijekom u rodilištu). Jedna sam od onih kojima su govorili - htjeli se prirodan porod? evo vam sad kako prirodni porodi završavaju. Nakon izlaska iz rodilišta sam isključivo dojila, s tim da smo se mučili s uspostavom dojenja dobra dva mjeseca, a dojila sam nešto više od 6 godina.
> 
> Unatoč svom super iskustvu s dojenjem s izuzetkom prva dva mjeseca, ne mogu osporiti istraživanja koja pokazuju da npr. više žena koje dobiju epiduralnu ne doje, kao i da više žena koje dobiju epiduralnu teže uspostavlja dojenje. To bi bilo subjektivno i pristrano . 
> 
> Kod istraživanja se ne radi o sveopćim pravilima, nego o statistici i vjerojatnostima.


Ok, subjektivna sam i pristana. Kao i tekst o porodu kod kuće.  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

Možda se uspijemo naći negdje između, nekad  :Wink: .

----------


## Nimrod

> Problem je u prezentaciji. I mislim da nije samo meni.


Ok, ne razumijem. 
Već sam pitala prije da mi se točno da primjer, pa mi je netko (ne nužno ti, da ne idem sad kopati) neka idem čitati portal.
I otišla sam pročitati (ponovo) sve na portalu jer sam mislila da sam nešto propustila. 
I dalje zaista ne kužim koji je problem s prezentacijom? Što ti točno nedostaje?
Ja sam na portalu našla tekstove (u kojima postoje i upozorenja) i osobne priče. S kojim dijelom toga imaš problem?

(Sve ovo zaista pitam, ne provociram!)

Ja za sada u raspravi vidim jednu fundamentalnu razliku između specifično mene i tebe, za koju ne znam da li je 100% točna, a to je da ti imaš povjerenja u liječnike i u bolnicu, zbog svog iskustva, a ja nemam, također iz iskustva. Višestrukog.

Također, vidim thread koji se zove "opasnosti poroda kod kuće", a rasprava je malo o neasistiranom, malo o asistiranom, malo o bolničkom, a najviše o subjektivnim dojmovima svih pristunih.

----------


## n.grace

> Možda se uspijemo naći negdje između, nekad .


To bi bilo lijepo.  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Ok, ne razumijem. 
> Već sam pitala prije da mi se točno da primjer, pa mi je netko (ne nužno ti, da ne idem sad kopati) neka idem čitati portal.
> I otišla sam pročitati (ponovo) sve na portalu jer sam mislila da sam nešto propustila. 
> I dalje zaista ne kužim koji je problem s prezentacijom? Što ti točno nedostaje?
> Ja sam na portalu našla tekstove (u kojima postoje i upozorenja) i osobne priče. S kojim dijelom toga imaš problem?
> 
> (Sve ovo zaista pitam, ne provociram!)
> 
> Ja za sada u raspravi vidim jednu fundamentalnu razliku između specifično mene i tebe, za koju ne znam da li je 100% točna, a to je da ti imaš povjerenja u liječnike i u bolnicu, zbog svog iskustva, a ja nemam, također iz iskustva. Višestrukog.
> ...


Govorim o tekstu s portala koji na sva usta hvali pkk, a kritizira bolnički. Bez riječi o nedostacima/opasnostima pkk. Zašto spominjati bolnički porod u tom tekstu, i još k tome u negativnom svjetlu?
Kritiziraš što pišem o svojim iskustvima, a onda napišeš svoje. Tako da ću se složiti s tobom da se ne razumijemo.

----------


## Nimrod

> Govorim o tekstu s portala koji na sva usta hvali pkk, a kritizira bolnički. Bez riječi o nedostacima/opasnostima pkk. Zašto spominjati bolnički porod u tom tekstu, i još k tome u negativnom svjetlu?
> Kritiziraš što pišem o svojim iskustvima, a onda napišeš svoje. Tako da ću se složiti s tobom da se ne razumijemo.


Jel ovaj tekst? http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...4&Tekst2ID=137

----------


## n.grace

Ne. Ovaj:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=885

----------


## Nimrod

> Kritiziraš što pišem o svojim iskustvima, a onda napišeš svoje. Tako da ću se složiti s tobom da se ne razumijemo.


Dobro, ne razumijemo se. Oćemo se sad prestat razgovarat, il ćemo se svađat ili pokušat razumjet?

Nisam namjeravala kritizirati, samo istaknuti to što si napisala kao argument i dovela u pitanje to kao valjani argument. I da, stavila sam svoj primjer, kako bih ilustrirala da se tvoja situacija ne može generalizirati, i sad imam dojam da se ljutiš na mene jer je moj primjer suprotan tvome.  :Shock:

----------


## Nimrod

> Ne. Ovaj:
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=885


Zbog ovog dijela "Drugi rizici bolničkog poroda"?

----------


## n.grace

> Dobro, ne razumijemo se. Oćemo se sad prestat razgovarat, il ćemo se svađat ili pokušat razumjet?
> 
> Nisam namjeravala kritizirati, samo istaknuti to što si napisala kao argument i dovela u pitanje to kao valjani argument. I da, stavila sam svoj primjer, kako bih ilustrirala da se tvoja situacija ne može generalizirati, i sad imam dojam da se ljutiš na mene jer je moj primjer suprotan tvome.


Ne ljutim se na tebe, uopće. Žao mi je ako ti se tako učinilo.

----------


## Nimrod

> Ne ljutim se na tebe, uopće. Žao mi je ako ti se tako učinilo.


E super. ;D

kužim zašto je onaj dio teksta tamo, a mislim da i kužim zašto te smeta
no sve ćemo to morati kasnije, sad sam kratka s vremenom.

----------


## pomikaki

> Cure, sorry, ako je ovo sto sam postavila nekom djelovalo kao provokacija. Nisam imala vremena napisati nikakav komentar. 
> 
> Vijest me strasno rastuzila, prvenstveno zbog gubitka dva zivota, ali i zato sto je eto ta zena ko zna zasto radjala sama (mozemo mi sad nagadjat, mozda je porod krenuo prebrzo, mozda joj je bilo lose zbog neke komplikacije i nije stigla pozvati pomoc, a mozda je kao majka vec petero djece odlucila roditi sama...) i zbog cjelokupne situacije u kojoj zivi ta porodica. S obzirom da je tema "opasnost poroda kod kuce" stavih link ovdje. Zena je umrla, pri porodu ili neposredno nakon. *Sama.* Da je imala neku pomoc, nekog osim djece uz sebe, to mozda ne bi promijenilo ishod (ali mozda i bi), ali sigurno da bi olaksalo njoj posljednje trenutke i smanjilo traumu kroz koju su prosla ostala djeca i porodica bi imala bar neke konkretne informacije o tome sta se desavalo. 
> 
> Nisam se do sada ukljucivala u raspravu, jer nisam iz Hrvatske i ne znam tacno kakav je bh zakon po tom pitanju. Citajuci ovaj forum vidim da se u Hrvatskoj stvari krecu nabolje, sve je vise prica gdje su se porodilje uspjele izboriti za sto manje nepotrebnih intervencija i ja sasvim podrzavam i teznje da se porod kod kuce legalizuje. Kod nas u BiH, horor do horora i covjek ne zna uopce ko bi i kako mogao promijeniti ovaj sistem i pristup porodu. Prosle sedmice je renovirano prijeratno porodiliste u Sarajevu i nadam se da je to donijelo pomak ako nista po pitanju uslova boravka u bolnici, higijene i sl. 
> 
> Trudnica sam, ali ne plase me same po sebi price o tragicnim ishodima poroda, odnosno ne vise nego vijesti o saobracajnom udesu, padu aviona i zemljotresu. Ali osjecam nelagodu od ideje da onog trenutka kad krocim u porodiliste nisam buduca majka, vec pacijent. Objekat na kojem se treba provesti protokol poroda. I zavesti u statistiku. I da taj protokol nije mozda sasvim uskladjen sa onim sto je najbolje. Da je taj protokol mozda naslijedjen od prosle generacije ljekara i nije nimalo poboljsan. Da je taj protokol rutina i da mozda upravo zbog neceg rutinskog sto se primjenjuje i kad treba i kad ne treba osjetim vece ili manje posljedice, koje se mogu izbjeci samo malo individualnijim pristupom. 
> 
> Licno, poznajem nekoliko zena koje su rodile kuci (cetiri). Kod jedne je muz ljekar bio prisutan, sve je proslo divno. Druga je rodila bez strucne osobe, prisutna je bila rodica, bilo je ratno stanje i nije mogla stici do porodilista. Treca je bila sama sa svekrvom, dijete se rodilo nogama naprijed (dakle, moglo je nesto i krenuti po zlu, srecom nije). Cetvrta je rodila sama, bez ikog prisutnog. Sve je proslo dobro na svu srecu, ali ona je kuci radjala zato sto je prethodnu trudnocu i porod jedva prezivjela i ljekari je upozorili da ne bi trebala imati vise djece (to joj je bilo cetvrto). Pa da se ne bi objasnjavala s njima, nije ni jednom otisla na pregled niti je htjela na porod u bolnicu. E ona je s tim stavom lako mogla zavrsiti u novinama kao ona jadnica iz mog linka. 
> ...


alef, vidim da te ne doživljavaju  :Grin: 
samo da kažem da mi je baš zanimljiv tvoj post, posebno ove priče o kućnim porodima 
što se rodilišta tiče, kod nas valjda kreće malo na bolje, kako gdje, ali u mnogim rodilištima i dalje se događa slično...

----------


## pomikaki

> mama Juanita, ako su ti ovi linkovi odgovor na onaj alefin, onda je to stvarno nisko s tvoje strane.


meni su oba posta jednaka, i govore mi isto, što sam već i znala: pri porodu se može umrijeti, bilo kod kuće bilo u bolnici.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Nadrobih svasta u ovaj post. Izvinite. Pucaju me trudnicki hormoni.


hvala ti na postu, nisi ništa nadrobila, dapače  :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

nisam se mislila više uključivati, ali da se n.grace ne pati sama. jer vrlo lako možeš dobiti dojam da ti/ja imaš iskrivljenu percepciju i da krivo čitaš i da u stvari sve ono što ti se čini u stvari - ne postoji.
a nedvojbeno - postoji.
to što je roda odabrala takav put promocije prirodnog poroda - neka je. jedino što mogu je sudjelovati na raspravama ovog tipa kad se pojave jer nit sam članica udruge, niti bih to bila, isključivo iz razloga odabira tog puta promocije prirodnog poroda. 



> I otišla sam pročitati (ponovo) sve na portalu jer sam mislila da sam nešto propustila.


nimrod, pročitaj još jednom  :Grin: 
nimrod, evo reci - jel tebi nepristrano da se u tektovima o carskom, epiduralnoj itd spominje smrt kao jedna od mogućih posljedica, i to odmah negdje pri vrhu? jel možeš umrijet od carskog? a vala - možeš.
pa onda krene nabrajanje svega ostalog, između ostalog i problemi s dojenjem.
sve crno do crnog, još začinjeno nekakvom crno-bijelom slikom koja te lagano podsjeća na neki film o frankeštajnu iz 1930. 
da bi s druge strane imali prekrasne priče o neasistiranom porodu kod kuće.
idilične slike mladog lijepog zdravog para, s prekrasnom lijepom bebicom, narafski u boji, rodila doma bez iđe ikog, samo tako.
ako pažljivo čitaš, uočiti ćeš disklejmer s kojim se udruga ograđuje od neasistiranog poroda kući.
i - to je to.
ne možeš umrijet, ne možeš imati praktički nikakvih problema, naravno - dojenje kreće odmah itd itd.
a pa sad ako to nije pristrano prikazivanje informacija, ili kako bi ina33 rekla bias (nova riječ koju sam naučila da ne kaže netko da ove rasprave nisu korisne), onda ne znam što je.
 :Undecided:

----------


## VedranaV

Ako sam dobro razumjela, vas zapravo smeta što ti tekstovi nisu politički korektni, makar se u njima ili navode činjenice ili osobna iskustva. Npr. kao kad se priča o nasilju nad ženama, a ne govori se o nasilju nad muškarcima koje se isto ponekad događa. Ili?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ja ću samo potpisati cvijetu i podržati n.grace u hrabroj borbi  :Smile: 

I još ću se složiti s pomikaki koja piše



> pri porodu se može umrijeti, bilo kod kuće bilo u bolnici.


jer upravo je to meni najvažnija stavka u raspravama o porodu.
Porod je sam po sebi opasan, doma, u bolnici, u kukuruzištu... Razloge (neke od njih) sam već prije spominjala.
I ja osobno ne volim kad se to zanemaruje, kad se tako lako koriste izrazi "ženska snaga", "tijelo zna" i sl. 
Porod nije jednostavan fiziološki proces, složen je i sam po sebi opasan. I meni nikako ne stoji tvrdnja da je sigurnije ako žena rađa doma, bez mogućnosti hitne i stručne intervencije u slučaju potrebe. Jer to što u blizini nema doktora, adrenalina, dripa i sl. nikako ne znači da će porod proći savršeno.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ako sam dobro razumjela, vas zapravo smeta što ti tekstovi nisu politički korektni, makar se u njima ili navode činjenice ili osobna iskustva.


Ne nego zato jer su vrlo očito pristrani i nimalo objektivni.

----------


## VedranaV

Meni objektivna i nepristrana istraživanja na Cochrane-u, PubMedu, Medline-u, Enkin, WHO i slična, govore da su pristraniji i neobjektivniji oni koji stalno ističu opasnosti poroda kod kuće i sigurnost poroda u bolnici, nego oni koji rade obratno.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja ću samo potpisati cvijetu i podržati n.grace u hrabroj borbi 
> 
> I još ću se složiti s pomikaki koja piše
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pri porodu se može umrijeti, bilo kod kuće bilo u bolnici.
> ...


Možemo to tako gledati, ali bih zapravo rekla da je opasan koliko i vožnja autom. Nisam gledala statistike, govorim otprilike.
Kužim što želiš reći, ali ja kad želim još djece podrazumijevam sve što uz to ide, mogućnosti komplikacija, mogućnosti spontanog, mogućnost da umrem pri porodu. Valjda smo svi toga svjesni. Ali ne želim da mojim osjećajima upravlja strah, u bilo kojem trenutku života. Pogotovo pri porodu, bez obzira gdje se odvijao. Želim odvagnuti sve za i protiv, vidjeti koje su mi opcije, koje su moje predispozicije, i tada želim da mogu izabrati.
Nakon što sam to učinila, učinila sam sve što mogu, a strah može biti samo kontraproduktivan.

Zato kad se pojavi tema opasnosti pkk-a, mene ta tema zanima, ali ako ćemo govoriti o konkretnim stvarima (koji se problemi mogu pojaviti, kako ih rješiti, što sve može biti indikacija protiv pkk-a), a ne zastrašivati se apstrakcijama i postocima.

----------


## Beti3

Kad se radi o sigurnosti poroda, mislim da je po svim istraživanja statistika na strani rodilišta. Udobnost i zajedništvo je na strani vlastitog doma. 

Apsolutno trebamo imati i jedno i drugo. I pravo da svatko izabere što želi. I pravo da sazna sve dobro i loše :i u rodilištu i asistiranom kućnom porodu. Bez ikakve propagande, jasno i točno. I na Rodinim stranicama i na forumu i kod svoga ginekologa.

I da svakoj mami i bebi porod ostane najljepša uspomena.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Da, ne odnosi se samo na taj tekst.
> Ne mogu se složiti s tekstom da način rađanja u velikoj mjeri utječe na mogućnost i uspješnost dojenja. Ne bih to prikazivala kao sveopće pravilo, jer sam primjer patoloških trudnoća, "neprirodnog" (interveniranog i pomno promatranog) rađanja i vrlo uspješnog dojenja, nakon oba poroda.


ovo je dokumentirano i nema sumnje da utječe.
ne znači da ako si imala teži porod da nećeš moći dojiti i opet kažem da pojedinačni slučajevi sami za sebe ne moraju biti mjerilo (to je ono što se zove "anegdotal evidence").
ali statistički postoje dokazi da porodne prakse utječu na dojenje.
na zadnjoj RMK je jedna naša primalja držala predavanje upravo na tu temu.



> 11:45 – 12:15 
> vms Blaženka Sumpor, Hrvatska udruga primalja 
> Utjecaj porodnih praksa na dojenje

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kad se radi o sigurnosti poroda, mislim da je po svim istraživanja statistika na strani rodilišta.


 koliko je meni poznato, tome nije tako.
dosadašnja istraživanja pokazuju da je sigurnost pri asistiranim porodima jednaka.
druga je priča što je općeprisutna percepcija u javnosti, ali podaci to ne podupiru.
podsjećam vas opet na one dosta opsežne statistike na Farmi koje su čak daleko bolje u korist PKK.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Porod nije jednostavan fiziološki proces, složen je i sam po sebi opasan.


ja se nikako s ovim ne mogu složiti i
vjerojatno će ovo biti kamen spoticanja u ovakvim raspravama.
koliko god nekima od vas ta rečenica bila ofucana,
zaista smatram da je porod "opasan" koliko i sam život.
ali smatram i to da on postaje opasan kada se u njega, fiziološki proces,
nepotrebno uplićemo kada nije potrebno.
pojednostavljeno- zbog dobre namjere(prevencija) krenemo interveenirati u nešto
što ta intervencija vrlo lako može zakomplicirati.
i onda "spašavamo" i liječimo ono do čega uopće možda ne bi ni došlo
da nismo imali poriv "prevenirati".

----------


## pomikaki

> Kad se radi o sigurnosti poroda, mislim da je po svim istraživanja statistika na strani rodilišta. Udobnost i zajedništvo je na strani vlastitog doma.


Postoji više studija, moram priznati da ih sigurno nisam sve proučila, pa možda neka istraživanja donose i takve statistike, ali sigurno ne _sva_  :Smile:  .




> ja se nikako s ovim ne mogu složiti i
> vjerojatno će ovo biti kamen spoticanja u ovakvim raspravama.
> koliko god nekima od vas ta rečenica bila ofucana,
> zaista smatram da je porod "opasan" koliko i sam život.
> ali smatram i to da on postaje opasan kada se u njega, fiziološki proces,
> nepotrebno uplićemo kada nije potrebno.
> pojednostavljeno- zbog dobre namjere(prevencija) krenemo interveenirati u nešto
> što ta intervencija vrlo lako može zakomplicirati.
> i onda "spašavamo" i liječimo ono do čega uopće možda ne bi ni došlo
> da nismo imali poriv "prevenirati".


Super rečeno, za mene je ovo sukus svih dvojbi na ovu temu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni objektivna i nepristrana istraživanja na Cochrane-u, PubMedu, Medline-u, Enkin, WHO i slična, govore da su pristraniji i neobjektivniji oni koji stalno ističu opasnosti poroda kod kuće i sigurnost poroda u bolnici, nego oni koji rade obratno.


veliki X

----------


## Beti3

> Porod nije jednostavan fiziološki proces, složen je i sam po sebi opasan..


Ovo je napisala Pcelica Mara, a mamma Juanita kaže da se nikako ne može s time složiti. S čime? S time da je porod složen fiziološki proces ili s time da je opasan ili oboje? 

Složenost fiziološkog procesa poroda mislim da nitko ne može negirati. 
Opasnost je isto tako prisutna, ne znam tko može reći da nije.

U porodu su bol i krv ( a često i suze), neminovno uključeni. Već i misao o tome kod većine žena stvara sliku opasnosti.

Svaka čast onima koje to mogu zanemariti. Ja ne mogu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

s ovim 


> sam po sebi opasan..

----------


## cvijeta73

> veliki X


kao prvo, il si objektivan i nepristran, il si neobjektivan i pristran - ne kužim ovu gradaciju objektivnosti i pristranosti  :Grin: 

pa tako niti ne očekujem objavu teksta koji ističe opasnosti poroda kod kuće i sigurnost poroda u bolnici. to bi bilo neobjektivno. isto je i obratno.

pa čak, obzirom na promociju jedne opcije koju roda promovira, i očekujem dozu pristranosti. dokle god nas se ne radi ludim i propagira kako roda u stvari promovira pravo na izbor poroda i objektivno i nepristrano prikazuje sve opcije. to mi smeta više od same pristranosti, ako ćemo iskreno.

a ono što mi najviše smeta su tekstovi koji zastrašuju.
mislim da negdje treba biti granica. sa tekstovima o carskom rezu i s još par tekstova, po meni - ona je pređena. 
s takvim tekstovima, rodin portal (sva sreća nije ih tako lako iskopati kad tražiš tekstove o mastitisu  :Grin: ) postaje nalik nekakvoj stranici koju korak dijeli od toga da u svrhu promocije prirodnog poroda, pod rubrikom novosti, počne objavljivati ovakve linkove kakve je linkala MJ. 

(nevezano uz ovo prije, a da ne krene rasprava o tome, ne mislim da je to bio niski udarac, nego logičan odgovor)

----------


## mamma Juanita

ali cvijeta, jel se možemo složit oko toga da je poimanje te granice vrlo individualno i stvar svjetonazora,
da ne kažem ukusa?

Roda, kada je porod u pitanju, podržava slobodan izbor žene (do određenih granica,
ne podržavamo elektivni carski na zahtjev a da je bez medicinskih indikacija 
(a po mom osobnom mišljenju u med. indikaciju može spadati recimo i fobija od poroda,
mada mislim da bi bilo poželjno prvo ponuditi psihološko savjetovanje)
i o tome su već ispisane stranice i stranice nekih starijih topica..) ),
ali svjesno odabiremo isticati prednosti fiziološkog poroda u odnosu na medikalizirani,
jer su dokumentirane i evidentne u medicinskim istraživanjima,
ali na žalost ne i u široj javnosti.
to je *naš* izbor, nitko ne spriječava neku drugu udrugu da promovira nešto drugo.
i to ne znači da osuđujemo suprotan izbor. 
izbor je tu važna riječ, jer mnoge žene na žalost nemaju priliku puno birati, osuđene su na tzv."aktivno vođenje poroda"
što samo po sebi znači intervenciju u startu,
bez obzira žele li to ili ne.

eto, oko te granice se ne možemo složiti i to mi je skroz razumljivo i meni osobno prihvatljivo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

bdw, i ja sam se isto mislila više ne javljat  :Grin: ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> kao prvo, il si objektivan i nepristran, il si neobjektivan i pristran - ne kužim ovu gradaciju objektivnosti i pristranosti


mislim da gradacija može postojati, kako ne.
recimo kad pričaš s nekim pa imaš dojam da se slažeš i da je oko 90 % objektivan ali oko recimo onih 10 % ne  :Grin: ...
mislim da to nije baš tako "ili-ili" isključivo.

----------


## anchie76

> U porodu su bol i krv ( a često i suze), neminovno uključeni. Već i misao o tome kod većine žena stvara sliku opasnosti.
> 
> Svaka čast onima koje to mogu zanemariti. Ja ne mogu.


To je ipak jedan vrlo subjektivan (i moram reći "ružan") pogled na porod koji se uspješno prenosi s generacije na generaciju u našoj kulturi.  Jel koja trudnica doživjela da joj NISU postavili pitanje "jel te strah poroda?".  Pa mislim, zbog čega?!?  I ako te nije bilo strah, postat će te nakon tog pitanja jer očito oni nešto znaju što ti ne znaš.. Nije ni čudo što me sve trudnice gledaju u čudu kad im kažem da im zavidim na tome što će iskusiti porod...

A to što porod uključuje bol (bilo bi čudno da ne boli, ispalo bi nam dijete  na sred ulice jer ne bi znali da moramo stati s tim što radimo i usredotočiti se na nešto drugo), krv (prirodni porod ne uključuje krv, osim kad posteljica izađe što je normalno krvarenje) i suze (u mom slučaju radosnice) - nikako ne vidim da bi to trebalo biti razlog za podržavanje te kulture straha od poroda koja se uspješno gaji na našem području.

----------


## n.grace

> nisam se mislila više uključivati, ali da se n.grace ne pati sama. jer vrlo lako možeš dobiti dojam da ti/ja imaš iskrivljenu percepciju i da krivo čitaš i da u stvari sve ono što ti se čini u stvari - ne postoji.
> a nedvojbeno - postoji.
> to što je roda odabrala takav put promocije prirodnog poroda - neka je. jedino što mogu je sudjelovati na raspravama ovog tipa kad se pojave jer nit sam članica udruge, niti bih to bila, isključivo iz razloga odabira tog puta promocije prirodnog poroda. 
> 
> nimrod, pročitaj još jednom 
> nimrod, evo reci - jel tebi nepristrano da se u tektovima o carskom, epiduralnoj itd spominje smrt kao jedna od mogućih posljedica, i to odmah negdje pri vrhu? jel možeš umrijet od carskog? a vala - možeš.
> pa onda krene nabrajanje svega ostalog, između ostalog i problemi s dojenjem.
> sve crno do crnog, još začinjeno nekakvom crno-bijelom slikom koja te lagano podsjeća na neki film o frankeštajnu iz 1930. 
> da bi s druge strane imali prekrasne priče o neasistiranom porodu kod kuće.
> ...


I dodala bih još - što je sa ženama poput mene, primjerice, koje su znale da moraju ići na carski rez, nadzirani i intervenirani porod u bolnici? Pustimo sad priče o smrti i carskom rezu i epiduralnoj analgeziji, ali što je, recimo, s (dokazanom) činjenicom da će žena teže dojiti ako prođe kroz sve ovo što sam gore navela?

Moram priznati da mi je drago da nisam pročitala taj tekst prije poroda, možda bih samu sebe uvjerila da će mi dojenje biti problematično.

----------


## VedranaV

> dokle god nas se ne radi ludim i propagira kako roda u stvari promovira pravo na izbor poroda i objektivno i nepristrano prikazuje sve opcije. to mi smeta više od same pristranosti, ako ćemo iskreno.


Iskreno sumnjam da se itko iz Rode ikad upustio u tvrdnju da Roda objektivno i nepristrano prikazuje sve opcije. Mislim da bi tvrditi tako nešto bilo pretenciozno, goleme su to riječi, s ogromnom težinom, treba moći stati iza toga prije nego što se izrekne.

----------


## anchie76

> I dodala bih još - što je sa ženama poput mene, primjerice, koje su znale da moraju ići na carski rez, nadzirani i intervenirani porod u bolnici? Pustimo sad priče o smrti i carskom rezu i epiduralnoj analgeziji, ali što je, recimo, s (dokazanom) činjenicom da će žena teže dojiti ako prođe kroz sve ovo što sam gore navela?


Pa ništa.. nerijetko se desi da stvarno imaju popriličnih problema u uspostavljanju dojenja.  Zato je dobro da se educiraju, da ne popuštaju med osoblju (koje nerijetko ima loše savjete), da inzistiraju na onom što je ispravno za njih i time si povećavaju šanse za uspjeh.  Dakle edukacija i priprema za tu situaciju im uvelike povećava šanse za uspjeh.

----------


## n.grace

> Pa ništa.. nerijetko se desi da stvarno imaju popriličnih problema u uspostavljanju dojenja.  Zato je dobro da se educiraju, da ne popuštaju med osoblju (koje nerijetko ima loše savjete), da inzistiraju na onom što je ispravno za njih i time si povećavaju šanse za uspjeh.  Dakle edukacija i priprema za tu situaciju im uvelike povećava šanse za uspjeh.


...ali ih i jako obeshrabruje u samom startu. Zapravo, još i prije njega.

----------


## VedranaV

> I dodala bih još - što je sa ženama poput mene, primjerice, koje su znale da moraju ići na carski rez, nadzirani i intervenirani porod u bolnici? Pustimo sad priče o smrti i carskom rezu i epiduralnoj analgeziji, ali što je, recimo, s (dokazanom) činjenicom da će žena teže dojiti ako prođe kroz sve ovo što sam gore navela?
> 
> Moram priznati da mi je drago da nisam pročitala taj tekst prije poroda, možda bih samu sebe uvjerila da će mi dojenje biti problematično.


Oprosti, moram opet - nije dokazana činjenica da će žena teže dojiti ako prođe kroz sve to, nego je dokazana činjenica da veći broj žena ima problema s dojenjem ako prolazi kroz sve to. Znači, vjerojatnost je veća, ništa drugo, nije to presuda za konkretno tebe i tvoje dojenje. I nekom ta spoznaja može značiti bolju pripremu i uspješnije dojenje, na kraju krajeva. Ili pak objašnjenje za poteškoće ako se dogode, što isto može biti vrijedno.

----------


## anchie76

Da se nadovežem na Vedranu... ja ne kužim iz čega se da zaključiti da su nama svi izbori jednako dobri?  Nama nisu, mi se otvoreno zalažemo za prirodni porod jer ga smatramo puno boljom opcijom i za majku i za dijete.  Poštovat ćemo i druge opcije poroda na koje se žene odluče, ali mi te opcije nećemo propagirati.

Isto kao i dojenje.. Ne pada nam na pamet pisati o adaptiranom.  Poštujemo da žena odluči ne dojiti, ali ćemo mi i dalje pričati o tome kako je dojenje bolje i kako bi i za majke i za djecu bilo bolje da majke doje jer duboko vjerujemo da je to najbolja moguća opcija.

A sve to što mi propagiramo nismo mi smislili, nego se trudimo voditi preporukama svjetskih stručnjaka u tom polju.  Mi se slažemo s njima i otvoreno propagiramo te opcije za koje mislimo da su najbolje za majku i dijete.

Tako da moram priznati da je i mene zbunilo ovo da mi propagiramo sve... Mašala, ako tako svi misle nakon svih ovih rasprava, možda nam ovaj forum onda i ne ispunjava svrhu koju bi trebao?  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> ...ali ih i jako obeshrabruje u samom startu. Zapravo, još i prije njega.


Ne mogu se složiti.  

Žena za vrijeme trudnoće još odluči da li će dojiti (samo ne odlučivanje je isto odluka da joj to nije bitno).  Ako je odlučila, te informacije će joj samo pomoći da se bolje pripremi i da si poveća šanse za uspjeh.  

Ako nije odlučna da će dojiti, vrlo vjerojatno će posustat bio to carski, ne bio .. No komplikacije koje donosi recimo carski joj nikako neće olakšati put - ono da joj se desi da se nije pripremala al sve išlo glatko - šanse za to su apsolutno minimalne.

----------


## n.grace

> Oprosti, moram opet - nije dokazana činjenica da će žena teže dojiti ako prođe kroz sve to, nego je dokazana činjenica da veći broj žena ima problema s dojenjem ako prolazi kroz sve to. Znači, vjerojatnost je veća, ništa drugo, nije to presuda za konkretno tebe i tvoje dojenje. I nekom ta spoznaja može značiti bolju pripremu i uspješnije dojenje, na kraju krajeva. Ili pak objašnjenje za poteškoće ako se dogode, što isto može biti vrijedno.


Naravno da nije presuda za konkretnu osobu. Ali da zvuči ohrabrujuće i poticajno, ne zvuči. Barem meni.

----------


## VedranaV

Ne zvuči ni meni ohrabrujuće i poticajno, zvuči mi upozoravajuće. I navelo bi me na dobru pripremu.

----------


## VedranaV

> Da se nadovežem na Vedranu... ja ne kužim iz čega se da zaključiti da su nama svi izbori jednako dobri? Nama nisu, mi se otvoreno zalažemo za prirodni porod jer ga smatramo puno boljom opcijom i za majku i za dijete.


Ovo je isto ako pričamo općenito, ako generaliziramo, a za nešto konkretno naravno treba uzeti u obzir i specifičnosti pa će se u nekom konkretnom slučaju podržati i porod s puno intervencija i žena koja kroz to prolazi.

----------


## n.grace

> Ne zvuči ni meni ohrabrujuće i poticajno, zvuči mi upozoravajuće. I navelo bi me na dobru pripremu.


Ja u tom tekstu (odnosno tekstovima) vidim samo crno - em idem na opasan carski rez (u kontekstu kojeg se spominje i smrtni ishod), em je veća vjerojatnost da ću imati problema s dojenjem nakon njega. Koma.  :Sad:

----------


## AdioMare

> Oprosti, moram opet - nije dokazana činjenica da će žena teže dojiti ako  prođe kroz sve to, nego je dokazana činjenica da veći broj žena ima  problema s dojenjem ako prolazi kroz sve to. Znači, vjerojatnost je  veća, ništa drugo, nije to presuda za konkretno tebe i tvoje dojenje. I  nekom ta spoznaja može značiti bolju pripremu i uspješnije dojenje, na  kraju krajeva. Ili pak objašnjenje za poteškoće ako se dogode, što isto  može biti vrijedno.


ako će ti biti imalo lakše  :Grin:  ja te kužim, vedrana, i razumijem što želiš reći.



> Ne zvuči ni meni ohrabrujuće i poticajno, zvuči mi upozoravajuće. I navelo bi me na dobru pripremu.


i ovo mi je sasvim logičan slijed gledanja na stvari.

----------


## VedranaV

tnx

----------


## Beti3

> To je ipak jedan vrlo subjektivan (i moram reći "ružan") pogled na porod koji se uspješno prenosi s generacije na generaciju u našoj kulturi.  Jel koja trudnica doživjela da joj NISU postavili pitanje "jel te strah poroda?".  Pa mislim, zbog čega?!?  I ako te nije bilo strah, postat će te nakon tog pitanja jer očito oni nešto znaju što ti ne znaš.. Nije ni čudo što me sve trudnice gledaju u čudu kad im kažem da im zavidim na tome što će iskusiti porod...
> 
> A to što porod uključuje bol (bilo bi čudno da ne boli, ispalo bi nam dijete  na sred ulice jer ne bi znali da moramo stati s tim što radimo i usredotočiti se na nešto drugo), krv (prirodni porod ne uključuje krv, osim kad posteljica izađe što je normalno krvarenje) i suze (u mom slučaju radosnice) - nikako ne vidim da bi to trebalo biti razlog za podržavanje te kulture straha od poroda koja se uspješno gaji na našem području.


Očito si me potpuno krivo razumjela. Nisam govorila o sebi, jer ja se poroda ne bojim, ne bih rodila četiri puta da se bojim. Meni su trudnoće ( bez obzira kako završile) bile najljepši dio života. 
Što je ljepše nego nositi novi život u sebi? Jedino roditi ga. Nježno i blago.

Govorila sam općenito o poimanju poroda, naročito kod prvorotka.
Zar ne treba budućoj mami reći da će ju boljeti, da će krvariti, zar nije bolje da to zna nego da misli kako nešto s njom nije u redu. 
Ne bi se smjelo umanjivati silnu snagu poroda, niti nikoga plašiti. Žensko tijelo može roditi, isto kao što može trčati, penjati se, kopati, čistiti... Doduše lakše će joj biti trčati u dobrim tenisicama, planinariti sa čvrstim konopima, kopati sa dobrom motikom, čistiti skupim usisivačem. I sa pravom pomoći pri porodu.

Valjda sam sada napisala razumljivije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja u tom tekstu (odnosno tekstovima) vidim samo crno - em idem na opasan carski rez (u kontekstu kojeg se spominje i smrtni ishod), em je veća vjerojatnost da ću imati problema s dojenjem nakon njega. Koma.


ovo što si napisala me trenutno inspiriralo da prevedemo još neke odlomke
iz Odentovog "The Caesarean-a", jer on zaista ne govori tako o carskom rezu.
zapravo sam prvi put čitajući tu knjigu imala na momente čak dojam da ga uzdiže jer vrlo često
kaže da je on danas postao laka i sigurna operacija.
naravno da su rizici nešto veći,
ali u današnje vrijeme je to daleko sigurnije nego što je nekad bilo.
njegov fokus je na nečem drugom- dugoročnim posljedicama,
osobito onima dugih i teških medikaliziranih poroda koji imaju u manjoj mjeri, ili čak isključuju, prirodni oksitocin kao hormon ljubavi.

obzirom da mi je prvi porod bio prilično medikaliziran, ipak me spoznaja o ovome gore nije ubila u pojam,
nego me navela da mislim pozitivno (jer se prošlost ionako ne da promijeniti),
ali isto tako da se drugačije pripremim za drugi porod.
i da možda pomognem tu i tamo nekoj trudnici 
da ne mora nužno proći što i ja (ili još puno gore od toga).

---
Beti, ove zadnje rečenice si jako lijepo napisala..jedino vjerojatno drugačije zamišljamo
što bi bile te dobre tenisice, motika ili usisavač  :Wink: .

za mene bi to bio prije svega mir, intima, neometanje i netko tko zna prepoznati ako nešto krene naopako
ali inače zaista "sjedi na rukama", tzv. autentična babica kakvih je u tehnokratskom sistemu malo.

a što se boli i krvi tiče, ne treba ih zatajivati jer su, kako i sama kažeš,
normalna stvar na porodu.
ali ne treba od toga ni raditi preveliku famu jer nisu nešto što
je besmisleno ili posve nepodnošljivo.
a isticanje i poticanje tog straha može itekako stvoriti grč i otežati porod, to vjerojatno nikome nije teško zamisliti.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> a isticanje i poticanje tog straha može itekako stvoriti grč i otežati porod, to vjerojatno nikome nije teško zamisliti.


Točno tako. Nije stoga u redu niti stalno napominjati kako će vas u Hr bolnicama izmesariti aktivnim vođenjem poroda. 
Da sam kojim slučajem više boravila na vašim stranicama prije poroda ne bi u bolnicu išla tako opuštena kako sam išla i možda bi mi baš to pokvarilo lijepe porode. Ali, ja sam strogo pazila na informacije koje sam prikupljala i niti jednu priču s poroda na ovom forumu nisam pročitala. 

Slažem se opet i s pomikaki, nije porod ništa opasniji od života ili vožnje autom, ne smije nas strah preuzeti. Ne dam se ni ja, iskreno - bojim se auta i prometa, zato se svaki put u autu vežem, djecu stavim u AS, poštujem ograničenja brzine itd. Ne sjednem u auto i gas gas pa šta bude.


Meni je ustvari sve potpuno jasno  :Smile:  - dio vas smatra da se na porodu ne može dogoditi ništa loše ako rodilju nitko ne ometa.
Ja se s tim apsolutno ne slažem.
Žene u generaciji naših baka su često umirale pri porodu, možda baš zato jer nije bilo nikoga da "ometa" i pomogne  :Undecided:  Danas je smrtnost pri porodu jako mala.
A uz to, više nema skoro nikakve prirodne selekcije, novorođenčad koja ne bi imala nikakvu šansu prije svega 50-tak godina danas bez većih poteškoća (pre)žive.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ipak me spoznaja o ovome gore nije ubila u pojam,
> nego me navela da mislim pozitivno .


a vi valjda imate neku uvrnutu psihu  :Grin:   :Love: 

ti kažeš da su granice ukusa individualne. možda.
ja na to (na tekstove na portalu, da se razumijemo, neke tekstove na portalu) gledam ovako.
ako je bolnički porod - klasična medicina. a prirodni porod npr. homeopatija. dakle, ako ti treba ono prvo, homeopatija ne negira klasičnu medicinu, nego ju preporučuje. kao odent carski, npr  :Grin: 
e sad, zamisli da se homeopatski lijek za snižavanje temperature reklamira na način da na njihovim stranicama imaš tekst o lupocetu koji između ostalih prestrašnih nuspojava, ima i smrt. ništa ne lažu - sve piše na lijeku. a sad što ti znaš hrpu ljudi kojima nije ništa od lupoceta - hebi ga, ne možeš suditi po pojedinačnim iskustvima.
meni je to - naopako.  :Undecided: 


s tim da bi takav pristup uovom slučaju imao i veće opravdanje, jer ko što svi znamo, homeopatija nema nikakvih (nus)pojava.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Meni je ustvari sve potpuno jasno  - dio vas smatra da se na porodu ne može dogoditi ništa loše ako rodilju nitko ne ometa.
> Ja se s tim apsolutno ne slažem.
> Žene u generaciji naših baka su često umirale pri porodu, možda baš zato jer nije bilo nikoga da "ometa" i pomogne  Danas je smrtnost pri porodu jako mala.
> A uz to, više nema skoro nikakve prirodne selekcije, novorođenčad koja ne bi imala nikakvu šansu prije svega 50-tak godina danas bez većih poteškoća (pre)žive.


i ovo potpisujem. i idem spat.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> obzirom da mi je prvi porod bio prilično medikaliziran, ipak me spoznaja o ovome gore nije ubila u pojam,
> nego me navela da mislim pozitivno (jer se prošlost ionako ne da promijeniti),
> ali isto tako da se drugačije pripremim za drugi porod.
> i da možda pomognem tu i tamo nekoj trudnici 
> da ne mora nužno proći što i ja (ili još puno gore od toga).


pa zašto bi ovo bilo uvrnuto?
kakva korist bi mi bila od ubijanja u pojam?
---
homeopatija ne preporučuje klasičnu medicinu per se,
nego onda kad se nešto ne može izliječiti homeopatijom  :Smile: .





> Meni je ustvari sve potpuno jasno  - dio vas smatra da se na porodu ne može dogoditi ništa loše ako rodilju nitko ne ometa.
> Ja se s tim apsolutno ne slažem.


izgleda da vam ipak nije jasno, bar ono što ja msilim,
jer nit mislim nit sam igdje ovako nešto napisala.
naime, mislim da se na porodu može dogoditi nešto loše,
jer se takve stvari događaju i događat će se, no matter what.
samo što smatram da se puno lakše dogode kad se petlja u normalan fiziološki proces,
umjesto da se intervenira samo kad je nužno.
već sam sama sebi dosadna i ne da mi se, iskreno, više ponavljat ko papiga isto.
 :Bye:  odoh i ja leć.

----------


## meda

ne moze se usporedivati porod kod kuce prije i danas. to je ko da usporedujes pkk u nekoj europskoj zemlji i indiji ili africi, gdje i danas i zene i djeca masovno umiru pri porodu, ili nakon poroda,  prvenstveno zbog losih higijenskih uvjeta, nedostatka osnovne zdravstvene skrbi, siromastva, pothranjenosti, prosirenosti zaraznih bolesti.

imam osjecaj da neki imaju malo nerealnu sliku o tome kako su ljudi prije zivjeli.  i kako neki zive i danas, kad smo vec kod toga.

----------


## AdioMare

> dio vas smatra da se na porodu ne može dogoditi ništa loše ako rodilju _nitko ne ometa._
> Ja se s tim apsolutno ne slažem.


mislim da ne možeš to tako reći
u svojim nastojanjima da objasne koje sve ozbiljne komplikacije _može prouzročiti ometanje poroda_, da, lako se donese zaključak _da je najbolje ne ometati_ - što nema veze s tvojom gornjom tvrdnjom. 
jednako tako isključivo bi se za tebe moglo reći kako vjeruješ da će u pravilu komplikacija biti, ovako ili onako.
a vjerujem da tako ne misliš.

----------


## mamaShe

Evo, malo bih se uključila. 
Kao prvo, navodim citat iz Biblije:
"A ženi reče: "Trudnoći tvojoj muke ću umnožit, u mukama djecu ćeš rađati." Post 3,16
Ovo je Bog rekao ženi kad je nju i njezinog čovjeka istjerao iz Raja Zemaljskog.
Stoga ne treba čuditi da stvari stoje tako kako stoje.
Dobro znam, naći će se netko tko će sada ovo možda popljuvati, možda okriviti Boga za trenutnu situaciju, ali ne bih dalje ulazila u teološke rasprave. Navela sam ovo samo zato jer tako stoji u Bibliji, a ovo je tema o tome.

Osobno podržavam prirodni pristup porodu. Da imam podršku ukućana i potrebnu logistiku, skoro sam sigurna da bih se upustila u pkk. Pročitala sam Preporod rađanja, razumjela manje više sve fiziološke procese koji se događaju (nisam sve zapamtila, imam kratko pamćenje, zato ću probati ponovno pročitati tu knjigu prije svog sljedećeg poroda).
Držim da ovo što Rode rade - činjenice, navodi svjetski priznatih stručnjaka i organizacija, tečajevi i predavanja, da je to sve ok.
Ne velim, ako se stvari zakompliciraju, intervencija liječnika je sigurna nužna i dobrodošla.
Zato:
Moj će izbor i ovaj put biti bolnica, iz već navedeih razloga (okružnje, logistika), ali bih zbilja voljela kad bih tamo mogla ja roditi našu bebu, umjesto da mene porađaju (možda je to razlog što sam prošli put došla u bolnicu otv. 9cm, odn doma sam odradila skoro cijeli porod, sve osim izgona).

A tko zna, možda se do lipnja još nešto promijeni?

----------


## AdioMare

joj mamashe, pa šta ti bi da tako započinješ post?  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

dosta smo o porodu doma, došlo vrijeme za vjeronauk u školi   :Coffee:

----------


## n.grace

> dosta smo o porodu doma, došlo vrijeme za vjeronauk u školi


XD
I slažem se sa svime što si napisala. Osobito ono s frankenštajnskim slikama.  :Grin:

----------


## mamaShe

Ček ček malo.
Mislim da imam pravo napisati tako nešto (koliko vidim tema trpi sve i svašta), 
pogotovo što se u potpunosti poklapa sa trenutnom situacijom (koja traje već par tisuća godina  :Smile: )...
...bez obzira je li Knjiga Postanka stvarni događaj ili možda parabola koja predstavlja objašnjenje čovjekove naravi kao takve.
Ali nećemo sada o vjeronauku. Jel tako?

----------


## anchie76

Nećemo o vjeronauku, natrag ćemo na PKK  :Smile: 




> dio vas smatra da se na porodu ne može dogoditi ništa loše ako rodilju _nitko ne ometa._
> Ja se s tim apsolutno ne slažem.


mene ovo gore apsolutno rastužuje.  Zar se mi toliko ne razumijemo a pišemo već 30 strana?  Kako nakon toga svega može biti zaključak da mi mislimo da se rodilji ništa neće dogoditi ako nije ometana?!?  Pa da tako mislimo, onda bismo naveliko i naširoko svima propagirali da rode neasistirano, da se sakriju negdje i rode jer su tako najmanje ometane.

To da se rodilji ništa ne može desiti ako nije ometana, to nitko to nikad na ovoj temi nije rekao - zagarantirano.  Ja prva bih reagirala.

Druga stvar je ta da je dokazano da je porod sigurniji što je manje ometan, i da je TO ono što mi propagiramo.  I zato se borimo za kućne porode u hr, da žene mogu imati educiranu osobu uz sebe u tim trenucima, da nisu ometane a da ipak imaju pored sebe kompetentnu osobu koja će na vrijeme prepoznati potencijalni problem.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

OK, znači porod je potencijalno opasan, slažete se s tim?
Ne da mi se sad tražiti, ali znam da je netko i na ovom topicu pisao da je porod lijep, prirodan, fiziološki... proces, ali ne i opasan. 
No, dobro.

Znači, postoji mogućnost komplikacija i kad sve teče bez ometanja, npr. u toplini doma?
I što onda? 
Što ako se zakomplicira? 
Mislite da je danas, ili u bližoj hrvatskoj budućnosti, sigurno rađati doma i ignorirati tu malu mogućnost da ipak dođe do komplikacija? Jer spominjali smo, hitnoj može trebati dugo da dođe, liječnici u hitnoj nisu pripremljeni za pomoć pri otežanom porodu... Ili je (eventualno prisutna) babica dovoljna da riješi sve moguće komplikacije, golim rukama, ili ima neku opremu sa sobom. 
Ja opet ne razumijem  :Confused: 

mamaShe, o tome što ti spominješ sam i ja već pisala kao o općenitim opasnostima poroda, bilo gdje, samo jedno drugo viđenje - evolucijsko. Ali, slažem se, dođemo na isto - porod čovjeka drugačiji je i teži od rađanja svih drugih vrsta na Zemlji  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> OK, znači porod je potencijalno opasan, slažete se s tim?
> Ne da mi se sad tražiti, ali znam da je netko i na ovom topicu pisao da je porod lijep, prirodan, fiziološki... proces, ali ne i opasan. 
> No, dobro.
> 
> Znači, postoji mogućnost komplikacija i kad sve teče bez ometanja, npr. u toplini doma?
> I što onda? 
> Što ako se zakomplicira? 
> Mislite da je danas, ili u bližoj hrvatskoj budućnosti, sigurno rađati doma i ignorirati tu malu mogućnost da ipak dođe do komplikacija? Jer spominjali smo, hitnoj može trebati dugo da dođe, liječnici u hitnoj nisu pripremljeni za pomoć pri otežanom porodu... Ili je (eventualno prisutna) babica dovoljna da riješi sve moguće komplikacije, golim rukama, ili ima neku opremu sa sobom. 
> Ja opet ne razumijem 
> ...


 :Klap:

----------


## VedranaV

> Znači, postoji mogućnost komplikacija i kad sve teče bez ometanja, npr. u toplini doma?
> I što onda? 
> Što ako se zakomplicira?


Kad bi mi se tako nešto dogodilo, bila bih sigurna da sam napravila apsolutno sve da sigurno rodim (uz to što sam se dobro brinula za nas tijekom trudnoće) i otišla bih u bolnicu, u prijevozu koji sam si ranije organizirala.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> mamaShe, o tome što ti spominješ sam i ja već pisala kao o općenitim opasnostima poroda, bilo gdje, samo jedno drugo viđenje - evolucijsko. Ali, slažem se, dođemo na isto - porod čovjeka drugačiji je i teži od rađanja svih drugih vrsta na Zemlji


 :Rolling Eyes:  A naročito ako žena tijekom izgona leži ili se nalazi u polusjedećem položaju, zar ne? Kao vrsta smo stvarno učinili sve da ženama porod - otežamo.

Što god pisali drugi sudionici rasprave, Pcelica uvijek dolazi do istog "zaključka", a to je - premisa od koje u svojoj glavi uporno kreće.

Osobno, ne mislim se opterećivati time što ženke nekih nižih primata rađaju brže od homo sapiensa, niti mi pada na pamet zbog toga im zavidjeti. A rađaju brže jer su još u četveronožnom položaju, opseg glave u odnosu na zdjelicu relativno je malen itd., kao što si već (prije) napisala. No, vrijeme je da se maknemo od stalno iste lekcije iz biologije na fakultetu i više educiramo o samom porodu.

Činjenice o zdjelici poznate su i Robbie Davis-Floyd, američkoj antropologinji koja se već više od 20 godina bavi antropologijom reprodukcije, s težištem na proučavanju poroda, opstetricije i primaljstva. Nakon navođenja tih činjenica, predavanje je krenulo dalje.  :Wink: 

A to je - kako porod učiniti sigurnijim za majku i dijete?




> OK, znači porod je potencijalno opasan, slažete se s tim?
> Ne da mi se sad tražiti, ali znam da je netko i na ovom topicu pisao da je porod lijep, prirodan, fiziološki... proces, ali ne i opasan.


Trebalo bi prvo definirati što ćemo u ovoj raspravi nazivati opasnim. Osobno, više se bojim prelaska preko neke od većih prometnica u Zg nego poroda kod kuće.
A zašto? Zato što postoji određeni E. Zahirović, a nije jedini, koji je prije nekoliko godina, upravljajući vozilom bez vozačke dozvole, na pravdi Boga zgazio nedužnu djevojčicu koja je prelazila cestu dok joj je svijetlilo zeleno svjetlo.
Pa ipak stotine tisuća ljudi svakodnevno prelazi cestu odlazeći na posao itd. 

Ljeti plivamo daleko od obale. Neki planinare, bave se alpinizmom. I ovo mi se čini opasnijim od samog poroda.

----------


## mamaShe

E, imam ja jedan prijedlog.
Zašto se ne bi ste vi koje ste recimo u Zg ili najbliže, našle na nekoj kavici, pa lijepo uživo raspravile ovo. Ili na nekom tečaju. Vjerujem da bi onda sve nedoumice bile manje i brže bi riješili nesuglasice. Ili bi se nesuglašene ipak razišle u miru.

A ovo vam je moja maštarija, iliti projekcija moga života. Kad mi klinčadija malo poodraste, da se i ja bacim u doularske vode, i da jednog lijepog dana, ako Bog da, pomognem svojim kćerima pri kućnom porodu. Naravno, to ne isljučuje babicu, koja će tada već biti iz Hrvatske, educirana i legalna za pkk! Sigurna sam da je to ipak budućnost. Možda ne baš jako bliska, ali ipak nas voda nosi na tu stranu.

----------


## dutka_lutka

E, sad, ako se netko boji poroda, dakle, ako se radi o strahu od poroda... Strahovi su iracionalni. Teško se nekoga racionalnim argumentima može lišiti straha. Može, ako je razlog straha nedovoljno znanje o porodu, pa se dobiju relevantne informacije. Ili ako su razlog strahu bile krive informacije, pa se daju prave. No, ako je razlog nešto dublji, ako se nalazi dublje u podsvijesti, teško će se do toga doći.

Mamma Ju je spomenula fobije. Koliko znam, u psihoterapiji se smatra da fobije pripadaju u tvrdokornije poremećaje, tj. da ih se teže rješava terapijom nego neke druge.

----------


## Beti3

> Osobno, više se bojim prelaska preko neke od većih prometnica u Zg nego poroda kod kuće.
> 
> Ljeti plivamo daleko od obale. Neki planinare, bave se alpinizmom. I ovo mi se čini opasnijim od samog poroda.


Prelazak ulice, alpinizam, plivanje ne uključuju neminovno bol i krv. Ustvari uključuju samo u izuzetnim situacijama. I radi se samo o jednom čovjeku.

Porod uvijek uključuje. I u porodu se radi o DVA čovjeka. 

Pa pokušajte s te pozicije krenuti.

I mislim da je osobno iskustvo od više poroda mjerodavnije za priču od teorije ili statistike.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> A ovo vam je moja maštarija, iliti projekcija moga života. Kad mi klinčadija malo poodraste, da se i ja bacim u doularske vode


 :Smile:  Bit ćeš dobrodošla.



> i da jednog lijepog dana, ako Bog da, pomognem svojim kćerima pri kućnom porodu.


 :Zaljubljen:  



> Naravno, to ne isljučuje babicu, koja će tada već biti iz Hrvatske, educirana i legalna za pkk! Sigurna sam da je to ipak budućnost. Možda ne baš jako bliska, ali ipak nas voda nosi na tu stranu.


 :Very Happy: 
Jedino kaj se za to svi (zainteresirani) trebamo potruditi.  :Smile:   :Wink:  
Naravno, s našom Rodom. : heart:

----------


## anchie76

> OK, znači porod je potencijalno opasan, slažete se s tim?


Potencijalno je opasan kao i život sam.  Moguće da ću nastradati i kao i trudnica ili sada čim izađem iz kuće, pa eto uporno izlazim jer su realne šanse da nešto pođe po zlu ipak manje nego da mi klavir padne na glavu.





> Znači, postoji mogućnost komplikacija i kad sve teče bez ometanja, npr. u toplini doma?
> I što onda? 
> Što ako se zakomplicira?


Baš kao što je Vedrana to rekla.  Pa zato postoji babica tu koja je trenirana i koja zna što činiti u kojoj situaciji, i koja je više s tobom u tvom domu nego što bi mogla biti recimo u bolnici.




> Mislite da je danas, ili u bližoj hrvatskoj budućnosti, sigurno rađati doma i ignorirati tu malu mogućnost da ipak dođe do komplikacija?


Da, danas je to riskantno jer je teško doći do kompetentne medicinske osobe.  Kad to bude bilo omogućeno, apsolutno će mi to biti prvi izbor.

Al čini se meni da tu dolazi do jednog BAZIČNOG NERAZUMIJEVANJA.

Dakle, do komplikacija će puno rjeđe doći u situaciji gdje je žena neometana, gdje se osjeća sigurno, gdje se ne intervenira itd.  Dakle šanse za komplikacije su svedene na MINIMUM.  A za sve drugo - tu je babica.

Da, ja bih rađe tako, nego te šanse povisila na maksimum u bolnici pa onda riskirala spašavanje od tih istih komplikacija.




> Jer spominjali smo, hitnoj može trebati dugo da dođe, liječnici u hitnoj nisu pripremljeni za pomoć pri otežanom porodu... Ili je (eventualno prisutna) babica dovoljna da riješi sve moguće komplikacije, golim rukama, ili ima neku opremu sa sobom.


U čemu je problem da muž, susjed ili taksi odveze u bolnicu? zašto to mora biti hitna pomoć?  A babica je tu baš zato da ne bi došlo do hitne intervencije nego da ako stvari ne idu, da se na miru i bez strke stigne otići u bolnicu.

----------


## AdioMare

> Prelazak ulice, alpinizam, plivanje ne uključuju neminovno bol i krv.


ne znam stvarno gdje, ali rečeno je već da kod normalnog poroda krv izlazi samo s posteljicom što se smatra normalnom pojavom.
bol? kakav bi bio porod bez boli? rekla je već anchie76, a evo i ja mislim - opasan. ispalo bi ti dijete bez da znaš da je porod krenuo.
ta bol je svrsishodna i normalna, šta nije?
ja bih izbacila tu argumentaciju ako se slažeš.
već kad na porodu spominješ DVA čovjeka... - kao da je nemoguće da kod prelaska ceste dijete bude nekom, majci na rukama ???
mislim, bedaste su te usporedbe, ali i ti ih koristiš

ajmo dalje, koja je još pozicija s koje se treba krenuti?
tvog osobnog iskustva od više poroda?

----------


## mamaShe

Dapače, 
kroz svoja 3 poroda spoznala sam koliko je uzvišeno zvanje primalje. Odn. koliko bi to trebalo biti. Svaki puta sam bila jako dirnuta, premda su bile i ovakve i onakve. Ali onakve kakve bi trebale biti... to je zbilja nešto prevrijedno.
Ako mi se jednog dana ukaže prilika proći neki tečaj za primalje (pretpostavljam da to ipak nije samo tako - velite da je to VSS vani), rado ću se s informatičarke prekvalificirati u primalju  :Smile: 
Prisustvovati činu rađanja novog života, biti pomoć, zaštita, utjeha... neprocjenjivo!
Žao mi je što žene koje imaju mogućnost biti to sve, jesu samo tehnička podrška opstetičarima  :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

A ta krv mi nije jasna... to mi je kao da se čudimo mjesečnici iz mjeseca u mjesec.  Posteljica izađe, krv mora za njom... Mislim što je tako strašno s tom krvi što izlazi?  Strašno je samo po sebi zato što je krv ili?

Ja sam rodila sa svim "dobrobitima" medikaliziranog poroda.. nisu me rezali - hvala im što me poslušaše... lima izašao bijel ko mali medo (od verniksa) <3

----------


## dutka_lutka

Draga Beti, izuzetno cijenim tebe i tvoje iskustvo. No, to ne znači da ću se zbog toga automatski s tobom u svemu i složiti.



> Prelazak ulice, alpinizam, plivanje ne uključuju neminovno bol i krv. Ustvari uključuju samo u izuzetnim situacijama. I radi se samo o jednom čovjeku. Porod uvijek uključuje.


Bol. Bol pri porodu je fiziološka. A znamo da je puno manja, tj. izdržljiva je ako se radi o prirodnom porodu, bez dripa. 

Znači li ovo da, ako bilo kad u životu osjećamo bol, moramo odmah otići u bolnicu? Nadam se da ne. Naročito ako znamo da će proći, i kad će proći. U ovom slučaju, ako je sve u redu, nakon izgona, kad se oslobađa endorfin. To sam i sama osjetila. Kao da je netko izbrisao svu onu bol (pojačanu tada i dripom)!

Koliko je bol manja pri neometanom porodu, pa žena može imati i osjećaje ugode pri kontrakcijama, može se vidjeti u filmu "Orgazmički porod", koji srdačno preporučujem. (Ja ga u posljednje vrijeme kupujem kao rođendanski poklon ženama u reproduktivnoj dobi.  :Smile:  )

Krv. Normalno je da se malo krvari pri porodu, a znamo da je krvarenje značajno manje ako je porod neometan.
Bi li ova tvrdnja trebala značiti da pojava krvi povlači potrebu za odlaskom u bolnicu? Svaki mjesec prilikom menstruacije gubimo priličnu količinu krvi, pa se ipak ne javljamo na hitnu ambulantu, a niti svom liječniku, jer je ta pojava fiziološka.




> I u porodu se radi o DVA čovjeka. 
> Pa pokušajte s te pozicije krenuti.


Boji li se tko poroda već i zbog toga što je u porod uključeno i njegovo nerođeno dijete, onda se u tom slučaju radi o iracionalnom strahu, i takvu je osobu jako teško uvjeriti da bi se trebala opustiti.

----------


## anchie76

> Ako mi se jednog dana ukaže prilika proći neki tečaj za primalje (pretpostavljam da to ipak nije samo tako - velite da je to VSS vani), (


I kod nas je sada  :Very Happy:

----------


## Svimbalo

Srećom, nisam na dutkinoj listi za poklone  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> Srećom, nisam na dutkinoj listi za poklone


XD
Ni ja...
Orgazmički porod mi je totalna nepoznanica. Otprilike kao orgazmička migrena.

----------


## VedranaV

Eh, to bih ja voljela kad me složi migrena  :Smile: .
A za orgazmičke porode - draži mi je film s jednim takvim, nego serije o bolnicama u kojima se porodi prikazuju već kako se prikazuju.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ne razumijem je li se to meni (nama, našima  :Grin:  ) inputira da se poroda bojimo?
Jer, ja osobno se nisam bojala, očekivala sam nešto lijepo i upravo to i dobila.

A sad, ove usporedbe da je porod opasan koliko i život meni baš i ne stoje. Jer u tom slučaju bi se mogli samo prepustiti životu i nadati se najboljem. 
Pa ipak to ne činimo, bar ja ne činim... Kad prelazim ulicu gledam lijevo i desno, čak bi i taj klavir nastojala izbjeći, tj. ne bi prolazila ispod prozora s kojeg visi klavir nego bi malo zaobišla to mjesto  :Rolling Eyes: , čekam zeleno na semaforu i opet gledam, u autu se svi vežemo, ne vodim djecu na mjesta koja smatram opasnima i za njih neprimjerenima...

Tako sam i za rađanje izabrala opciju koju smatram najsigurnijom u danom trenutku. 
Meni je do naše bolnice 10 km, a do Austrije još dalje  :Grin:  Meni pkk nije mogao biti opcija, čak niti u nekim normalnijim uvjetima uz stručnu babicu jer u špici sezone (kad sam prvi put rađala) nikad ne možeš znati koliko će trajati put do bolnice.

Ne znam, ali previše mi je to banaliziranja, život je opasan pa svejedno bezbrižno živimo, porod je opasan pa svejedno bezbrižno rađajmo  :Undecided:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Svimbi, tebi će Krampus šibu donijeti, da znaš  :Razz:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> I mislim da je osobno iskustvo od više poroda mjerodavnije za priču od teorije ili statistike.


Naravno da je osobno iskustvo dragocjeno. No mislim da ono, pa ako uključuje i četiri poroda, bili oni i kod kuće, ne može značiti više od dvadesetogodišnjeg praćenja kulture poroda u različitim kulturama koje provodi dr Davis-Floyd, ili rada dr Michela Odenta:




> Michel Odent je autor prvog članka u medicinskoj literaturi pod nazivom „Gate control teorija bola“ u opstetriciji (1975), prvog članka o početku laktacije tijekom prvog sata po porodu (1977) i prvog članka o korištenju bazena za rađanje (Lancet, 1983). Uveo je koncept Istraživanja primalnog zdravlja (www.primalhealthresearch.com). Autor je 12 knjiga objavljenih na 22 jezika.


Ovdje nije navedeno njegovo dugogodišnje iskustvo na samim porodima žena u bolnici i izvan nje.

Toliko o teoriji. A statistika? Isto tako, mislim da osobno iskustvo, pa i od više poroda, ne može značiti više od statistike poroda u cijeloj Hrvatskoj, ili, čak, u svijetu.
Statistike pokazuju kakvi su ishodi medikaliziranih poroda, a kakvi su ishodi onih nemedikaliziranih, s obzirom na zdravlje majke i djeteta nakon poroda.

----------


## anchie76

> A sad, ove usporedbe da je porod opasan koliko i život meni baš i ne stoje. Jer u tom slučaju bi se mogli samo prepustiti životu i nadati se najboljem. 
> Pa ipak to ne činimo, bar ja ne činim... Kad prelazim ulicu gledam lijevo i desno, čak bi i taj klavir nastojala izbjeći, tj. ne bi prolazila ispod prozora s kojeg visi klavir nego bi malo zaobišla to mjesto , čekam zeleno na semaforu i opet gledam, u autu se svi vežemo, ne vodim djecu na mjesta koja smatram opasnima i za njih neprimjerenima...
> 
> Tako sam i za rađanje izabrala opciju koju smatram najsigurnijom u danom trenutku.


Tako je. I zbog toga bi moj idealan izbor bio porod kod kuće uz educiranu osobu. Dakle dajem sve od sebe da svedem moguće rizike na minimum, te da ako ipak nešto krene nepredviđeno tu je samnom med osoblje koje je osposobljeno za hendlanje toga. Gdje ćeš bolje?  :Smile: 

Tako kako ti zaobilaziš klavir koji vidiš da visi, tako bih ja zaobišla bolnicu u kojoj mi mašu s dripom, govore da će to garant završiti na carski, naliježu mi na stomak itd. Odlazak u bolnicu mi se čini kao uporno prešetavanje pod klavirom  :Smile: 

_P.S. maknula sam svoj post koji je bio intervencija, al totalno zakašnjela..tako da sam ga obrisala jer je bio van konteksta_

----------


## mamaShe

Prateći temu neko vrijeme dođoh do zaključka:
čini mi se ove dvije skupine (ipak moramo priznati da postoje) razilaze zato jer skupina koja zagovara porod u bolnici polazi od toga da Roda zagovara pkk u sadašnjim okolnostima. 
Međutim, Roda prvenstveno govori o pkk u jednim budućim okolnostima, kada će doula i primalja biti pristupačne kao recimo liječnik opće prakse. Dakle, odlučiš se za pkk, i bez problema imaš barem jednu babicu (jeste čitale one članke na Rodinim stranicama o pkk - žena rađala u Švedskoj, par dana nakon što je doputovala - mužev biznis - i imala je 2 babice doma na raspolaganju, bez da je trepnula).
Ako se pak netko boji da u slučaju možebitnih komplikacija ne bi stigao u rodilište (kao recimo Pcelica), mislim da je neka, doduše daleka, ali ipak potencijalna budućnost u HR, prirodni porod u bolnici (kao kod Odenta).
Mislim da sa shvatila suštinu problema. Ako nisam, sorry.

----------


## Cubana

> Odlazak u bolnicu kod nas mi se čini kao uporno prešetavanje pod klavirom


A porod doma dovodi do orgazma.

----------


## anchie76

Neki imaju te sreće.  Ja sumnjam da sam jedna od njih jer moj mozak nije baš sklon isključivanju.

----------


## Cubana

> Neki imaju te sreće.  Ja sumnjam da sam jedna od njih jer moj mozak nije baš sklon isključivanju.


 Mislim da smo obje navele krajnosti koje se ovdje cijelo vrijeme provlače, a nijedna nije istinita.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Međutim, Roda prvenstveno govori o pkk u jednim budućim okolnostima, kada će doula i primalja biti pristupačne kao recimo liječnik opće prakse.


da, teoretski.
i donekle da, u forumskim raspravama ovog tipa. na nekim drugim topicima, primjerice reakcije na priče o PKK, ne bi se stekao taj dojam.
čitajući portal - isto se ne bih složila.
 :Undecided: 

i to je osnovni problem.

----------


## anchie76

> Mislim da smo obje navele krajnosti koje se ovdje cijelo vrijeme provlače, a nijedna nije istinita.




Stvarno bi ti dobro došlo malo edukacije, pa bi uvidjela da su obje tvrdnje vrlo istinite. I postoje orgazmični porodi, a postoje i porodi koje su bolnice vrlo zakomplicirale (nepotrebno). No lakše je uletiti ovako kao padobranac, ne pročitati ništa prije toga niti se potruditi naučiti nešto za doprinos raspravi, popljuvati nas sve u sekundi i onda opet ispariti.. Da definitivno je tako lakše.

----------


## mamaShe

Evo jedna priča, da smanjimo tenzije (nadam se zapravo da ni ne postoje).

Moja sveki je paničar. Visokotlakaš. Pušač. 
Kad sam rađala 1. dijete još smo živjeli skupa (isti stan, na više nivoa). Bila je noć. Ljeto. Blaga kišica. Oko pola 2 otišli smo u rodilište, mm i ja. Oko 3 zove mm doma. Naravno, sveki se diže i u polusnu hvlata slušalicu. 
MM: Sandra je rodila. 
Sveki: a gdje ste to vi? (!!!!)
MM: Pa u rodilištu, naravno!

Mislim, ona pojma nije imala da smo otišli!!

I tako se mislim: moj 4. porod, ako Bog da sve uredu, mogao bi biti doma jedino da bude noću, kad sveki spava  :Smile: 
Jer u protivnom bi moj pkk bio opasniji po nju nego po mene.
(Naime, i sada živimo u istoj kući, ali svak u svom stanu).
Da žena dobije srčani udar (ili moždani, kaj ja znam)? Više štete nego koristi od pkk.

Dobro, ovo je jedan malo crno-humorasti pogled na temu. Nadam se da vas nisam udavila.

----------


## anchie76

> da, teoretski.
> i donekle da, u forumskim raspravama ovog tipa. na nekim drugim topicima, primjerice reakcije na priče o PKK, ne bi se stekao taj dojam.
> čitajući portal - isto se ne bih složila.


Pa što bi se trebalo pisati na priče o PKK?  "ti nisi normalna jer si se usudila na PKK u ovim uvjetima"?  jel bi to pomoglo u promjeni te percepcije?  na stranu to što bi ženi sigurno "sjeli" takvi komentari.

I samo da spomenem... moj dojam je da je na forumu niti 5% priča koji su PKK - ženama se niti sada ne da slušati zajedljive komentare koji se provlače kroz razno razne diskusije poslije.  Ne da im se.  Nisu rodile PKK radi drugih nego radi sebe i svog djeteta.  Većina njih nema potrebu širiti tu priču s forumašima, to je njihova intimna i privatna stvar koju imaju pravo ne dijeliti s drugima.   No onda postoje i one koje i zagrizu i napišu svoju priču o PKK usprkos tome što će im se to s vremena posprdno spominjati na forumu, a napišu je isključivo zbog toga da ženama pokažu kako je moguće roditi bez intervencija, da ih osvijesti o važnosti toga čina i da vrijedi potražiti bolnicu koja će poštivati naše želje, i da nije nužno da dobiješ i drip i epiduralnu i nalijeganje na stomak i rezanje i klistir i da moraš roditi ležeći, jer ne moraš.  Ali mnoge žene u hr to još uvijek ne znaju.

----------


## anchie76

> I tako se mislim: moj 4. porod, ako Bog da sve uredu, mogao bi biti doma jedino da bude noću, kad sveki spava


Većina poroda krene noću baš zbog toga jer je mir i žena nije ometana, tako da realno gledajući imaš velike šanse za tim  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

> Stvarno bi ti dobro došlo malo edukacije, pa bi uvidjela da su obje tvrdnje vrlo istinite. I postoje orgazmični porodi, a postoje i porodi koje su bolnice vrlo zakomplicirale (nepotrebno). No lakše je uletiti ovako kao padobranac, ne pročitati ništa prije toga niti se potruditi naučiti nešto za doprinos raspravi, popljuvati nas sve u sekundi i onda opet ispariti.. Da definitivno je tako lakše.


Drago mi je da ti znaš što sam i koliko pročitala.
Tvrdnje nisu istinite kako osnovne pretpostavke poroda u bolnici i kod kuće.
Niti će sve doživjeti orgazam, niti je svima bolnički porod kao pretrčavanje autoceste.

----------


## cvijeta73

anchie, ja se u stvari slažem s tobom.
nikad ne bih na priči s poroda gdje netko dijeli svoju intimu s nama postavila pitanje PKK.
iako je bilo takvih komentara, a i to je istina - kad nije bio u pitanju prirodni porod. ali to je već stvar kulture.

ja samo govorim o općem dojmu, ništa drugo.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Svimbalo  :Grin: 




> Orgazmički porod mi je totalna nepoznanica. Otprilike kao orgazmička migrena.


 :Laughing: 



> the 85-minute award-winning documentary _Orgasmic Birth: The Best-Kept Secret_
> 
> Joyous, sensuous and revolutionary, Orgasmic Birth brings the ultimate challenge to our cultural myths by inviting viewers to see the emotional, spiritual, and physical heights attainable through birth. Witness the passion as birth is revealed as an integral part of woman's sexuality and a neglected human right.


www.orgasmicbirth.com

Zgodno je pogledati najavu (trailer, "foršpan").  :Smile: 

Film (s hrvatskim titlovima) prodaje Hrvatska udruga primalja. Jedno vrijeme im se prostor preuređivao, pa sam ja film kupila u Hrvatskoj komori primalja (na Jarunu) za, mislim, 95 kuna.

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/novosti...je.aspx?ID=195

----------


## anchie76

> Niti će sve doživjeti orgazam, niti je svima bolnički porod kao pretrčavanje autoceste.


A ko je rekao da je svima?  Ti si rekla da je pkk doma orgazmičan. Nitko drugi.

I isto tako je milion puta rečeno ovdje da je za neke žene bolje da rađaju u bolnici ako se tamo osjećaju sigurnije.

Ja se ne osjećam u bolnici sigurnije, i voljela bih da imam opciju sigurnog poroda kod kuće.

Tako da me zasmetao tvoj ulet i komentar kao da u najmanju ruku ovdje pričamo samo o orgazmičnim porodima i ničem drugom, i da sve što nije orgazmično ne valja.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Prateći temu neko vrijeme dođoh do zaključka:
> čini mi se ove dvije skupine (ipak moramo priznati da postoje) razilaze zato jer skupina koja zagovara porod u bolnici polazi od toga da Roda zagovara pkk u sadašnjim okolnostima. 
> Međutim, Roda prvenstveno govori o pkk u jednim budućim okolnostima, kada će doula i primalja biti pristupačne kao recimo liječnik opće prakse. Dakle, odlučiš se za pkk, i bez problema imaš barem jednu babicu (jeste čitale one članke na Rodinim stranicama o pkk - žena rađala u Švedskoj, par dana nakon što je doputovala - mužev biznis - i imala je 2 babice doma na raspolaganju, bez da je trepnula).
> Ako se pak netko boji da u slučaju možebitnih komplikacija ne bi stigao u rodilište (kao recimo Pcelica), mislim da je neka, doduše daleka, ali ipak potencijalna budućnost u HR, prirodni porod u bolnici (kao kod Odenta).
> Mislim da sa shvatila suštinu problema. Ako nisam, sorry.


 :Naklon: 

za priču o sveki LOL

----------


## anchie76

> ja samo govorim o općem dojmu, ništa drugo.


A jel se možemo složiti da je taj "opći dojam" jedna vrlo subjektivna stvar? I da zbog te subjektivnosti tebi taj općeniti dojam nije onakav kakav bi ti htjela, a recimo opet isti taj dojam mnogim drugima je sasvim ok i u skladu s njihovim očekivanjima?  :Smile:

----------


## mamaShe

Bacila sam kratki pogled na navedenu stranicu Hrv. udruge primalja.
Pa ako one tako razmišljaju, zašto onda ne žele asistirati porodu doma? Jel problem u tome što to nije legalno, ili što? Ja sam mislila da su one samo napola obučene, da nemaju pojam o prirodnom porodu... ali polako mijenjam mišljenje.
Zapravo sam se iznenadila više puta, kad sam u pričama o porodu naišla na babicu koja bi recimo rodilji dopustila da do samog kraja stoji kraj stola. Očito da ih ima - nisam tako mislila. Tj. ima ih zvanično. 

Ali zašto onda ne mogu doći doma??

----------


## Cubana

> voljela bih da imam opciju sigurnog poroda kod kuće.


I ja bih to voljela.
Mene smeta prezentacija jednog kao savršenog (neću napisati orgazmičnog :Grin: ) a drugog kao šetnja pod klavirom. Jer nije tako.
Ali slažem se sa potrebom postojanja i jednog i drugog. I poboljšanja uvjeta bolničkog i osiguranja povoljnih uvjeta za PKK. 
Peace?

----------


## cvijeta73

> A jel se možemo složiti da je taj "opći dojam" jedna vrlo subjektivna stvar? I da zbog te subjektivnosti tebi taj općeniti dojam nije onakav kakav bi ti htjela, a recimo opet isti taj dojam mnogim drugima je sasvim ok i u skladu s njihovim očekivanjima?


ja sam rekla da je općeniti dojam da roda podržava PKK. u budućnosti, ali i sad ovdje. 
a ne moj stav prema tom dojmu.
to se zna, da je nekome to ok, a nekome nije.

ali ajde, drago mi je da smo se složile oko općenitog dojma.  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Drago mi je da smo se složile oko svega jer ja odoh  :Grin:

----------


## gorka

> Evo, malo bih se uključila. 
> Kao prvo, navodim citat iz Biblije:
> "A ženi reče: "Trudnoći tvojoj muke ću umnožit, u mukama djecu ćeš rađati." Post 3,16


mamaShe ipak je to navod iz Starog zavjeta u kojem je shvaćanje Boga puno krutije nego sto je u Novom zavjetu  :Wink: 
Bog je muke u trudnoci osmislio iz ljubavi prema nama i prema svojoj jos nerodenoj djecici. Kad se mama prenagli, preumori, previse radi, previse se zivcira, pocinju trudnicke muke – mucnine, zgaravica, bolovi u ledima i sl. A zasto? Pa zato da uspori! Da se posveti sebi i da vise paznje obrati na bozje dijete koje nosi u sebi.
„Muke po rađanju“ je Bog opet smislio zbog ljubavi prema nama ljudima. Smislio je da se kosti sire, tetive i ligamenti razvlace i da nas to boli da bi bile svjesne tog velicanstvenog trenutka. Kad bi se djeca radala „kao nista“ i uz put jednostavno ne bismo u ovom preuzurbanom svijetu dovoljno cijenili to cudo.
Uostalom da je Bog mislio da je vaginalni porod toliko strasan i da ga je smislio da bi nekom napakostio ne bi dozvolio da se njegov Ljubljeni Sin rodi na takav nacin  :Wink: 

Ipak ovaj navod Biblije nije onakav kakvim se ucini na prvi pogled ili kakvim su ga vjekovima propovijedali  :Wink:

----------


## gorka

> Ali, slažem se, dođemo na isto - porod čovjeka drugačiji je i teži od rađanja svih drugih vrsta na Zemlji


zato sto je promjer homo erectusa uzi nego cetveronozaca, naprimjer  :Wink:  Pokusaj se uhvatit za zdjelicu dok stojis, dok si na ledima s nogama u onim prokletim stremenima i kad si na podu na sve 4  :Wink:

----------


## Beti3

Oh, gorka! Nikad to nisam tako shvaćala. Ali, uopće nije loše objašnjenje, uopće nije loše. Naravno da moramo cijeniti čudo rađanja novog života, tim više što teže dođemo do djeteta. Pa, roditi ionako nije strašno, bolno da, ali lijepo.

----------


## Beti3

> mamaShe ipak je to navod iz Starog zavjeta u kojem je shvaćanje Boga puno krutije nego sto je u Novom zavjetu 
> Bog je muke u trudnoci osmislio iz ljubavi prema nama i prema svojoj jos nerodenoj djecici. Kad se mama prenagli, preumori, previse radi, previse se zivcira, pocinju trudnicke muke – mucnine, zgaravica, bolovi u ledima i sl. A zasto? Pa zato da uspori! Da se posveti sebi i da vise paznje obrati na bozje dijete koje nosi u sebi.
> „Muke po rađanju“ je Bog opet smislio zbog ljubavi prema nama ljudima. Smislio je da se kosti sire, tetive i ligamenti razvlace i da nas to boli da bi bile svjesne tog velicanstvenog trenutka. Kad bi se djeca radala „kao nista“ i uz put jednostavno ne bismo u ovom preuzurbanom svijetu dovoljno cijenili to cudo.
> Uostalom da je Bog mislio da je vaginalni porod toliko strasan i da ga je smislio da bi nekom napakostio ne bi dozvolio da se njegov Ljubljeni Sin rodi na takav nacin 
> 
> Ipak ovaj navod Biblije nije onakav kakvim se ucini na prvi pogled ili kakvim su ga vjekovima propovijedali


Moj post je bio na ovo, a u međuvremenu je uletilo još nešto. :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Kad se mama prenagli, preumori, previse radi, previse se zivcira, pocinju trudnicke muke – mucnine, zgaravica, bolovi u ledima i sl. A zasto? Pa zato da uspori! Da se posveti sebi i da vise paznje obrati na bozje dijete koje nosi u sebi.


Mučnine, žgaravica, bolovi u leđima su upozorenje da se uspori u trudnoći?  :Confused:  Ne kužim...

----------


## gorka

> Bacila sam kratki pogled na navedenu stranicu Hrv. udruge primalja.
> Pa ako one tako razmišljaju, zašto onda ne žele asistirati porodu doma? Jel problem u tome što to nije legalno, ili što? Ja sam mislila da su one samo napola obučene, da nemaju pojam o prirodnom porodu... ali polako mijenjam mišljenje.
> Zapravo sam se iznenadila više puta, kad sam u pričama o porodu naišla na babicu koja bi recimo rodilji dopustila da do samog kraja stoji kraj stola. Očito da ih ima - nisam tako mislila. Tj. ima ih zvanično. 
> 
> Ali zašto onda ne mogu doći doma??


ja cu krepat  :Smile:  jos par postova i krenut ces s pitanjima sto ti sve treba za porod doma  :Laughing:  Ne ismijavam te, drago mi je da si tako otvorena i da citas i informiras se  :Kiss: 
zato jer im zakon ne dozvoljava, odnosno ne predvida tu mogucnost. Da me krivo ne razumijes, radanje doma nije ilegalno!!! Jednostavno nije zakonm predvideno da imas strucnu pomoc pri porodu na mjestu koje samostalno odaberes

----------


## n.grace

> Mučnine, žgaravica, bolovi u leđima su upozorenje da se uspori u trudnoći?  Ne kužim...


Hoću reći, nikad nisam mučnine u trudnoći povezivala s premorenošću. Poznajem par žena koje su preležale dobar dio ili cijelu trudnoću i imale se trudničke mučnine. Jedna sve do poroda.  :Sad:

----------


## gorka

> Mučnine, žgaravica, bolovi u leđima su upozorenje da se uspori u trudnoći?  Ne kužim...


pa ne znam kako da prefolmurima da skuzis  :Grin:  zezam te! ajmo ispocetka, kad imas mucnine - smanje se kad se naspavas i pravilno hranis
kad imas zgaravice - malo pripazis na prehranu i manje hopses okolo s velikim trbuhom
kad te bole kriza - malo legnes i das dragom da te izmasira

znaci za sve ove boljke - usporis malo i svrnes pogled na trudnocu i djetesce  :Wink:  posvetis se sebi i onome sto ti odgovara!!

----------


## gorka

> Ali, uopće nije loše objašnjenje, uopće nije loše.


hvala, hvala, imam ja jos bisera i teroija samo mi dajte citata iz Biblije vezanih uz zene ili radanje. Mam, zube "habitima" pokazem  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> pa ne znam kako da prefolmurima da skuzis  zezam te! ajmo ispocetka, kad imas mucnine - smanje se kad se naspavas i pravilno hranis


Nekom se smanje, nekom ne. Moja sirota prijateljica je povraćala i na porodu.  :No:

----------


## VedranaV

Ako pričamo o fiziološkom porodu, povraćanje u tranziciji je prirodna i očekivana pojava. Jedna moja frendica primalja se veseli kad žene imaju nagon za povraćanjem ili kad povraćaju, to joj je znak da se otvaraju. 

Za mučnine u trudnoći mislim da nema znanstvenih dokaza niti što ih izaziva, niti što ih sprečava, ali sigurno neće štetiti ako se pripazi na umor i na prehranu.

----------


## VedranaV

Za Bibliju - navodno da je ista hebrejska riječ "etsev" u kontekstu poroda prevedena kao muke/bol, a u drugim kontekstima kao napor/trud. Takav prijevod (muke/bol) isto tumače kulturološkim utjecajem i smatraju ga pogrešnim. Drugi se opet s njima ne slažu i takvo tumačenje smatraju pogrešnim.

----------


## n.grace

> Ako pričamo o fiziološkom porodu, povraćanje u tranziciji je prirodna i očekivana pojava. Jedna moja frendica primalja se veseli kad žene imaju nagon za povraćanjem ili kad povraćaju, to joj je znak da se otvaraju. 
> 
> Za mučnine u trudnoći mislim da nema znanstvenih dokaza niti što ih izaziva, niti što ih sprečava, ali sigurno neće štetiti ako se pripazi na umor i na prehranu.


Naravno da je potrebno paziti da se žena dovoljno odmara i pravilno hrani, samo mi nije bila jasna poveznica između umora i mučnina u trudnoći.
I ovo s povraćanjem kao znakom otvaranja prvi put čujem.

----------


## VedranaV

Potražila sam još malo za povraćanje i otvaranje, jedan izvor za to je Ina May Gaskin. RCT za to nemam.

----------


## alef

Kad smo kod onog sto Biblija veli o porodu evo i citata iz Kur'ana. Slicno je, a ovaj drugi dio daje savjet kako olaksati porod.

"Čovjeka smo zadužili da roditeljima svojim čini dobro; majka njegova s mukom ga nosi i u mukama ga rađa, nosi ga i doji trideset mjeseci." (Ahkaf,15) 

Zanimljivo je da je rijec koja je ovdje prevedena sa "muka", u stvari ar. rijec "kurh" koja oznacava nelagodu, averziju, ono sto nam nije prijatno, ono sto nam se ne svidja, sto ne volimo. Dolazi od glagola "mrziti".

Evo kako je opisan porodjaj Isaove majke Merjem (Djevica Marija)

"...i porođajni bolovi prisiliše je da dođe da stabla jedne palme. 'Kamo sreće da sam ranije umrla i da sam potupno u zaborav pala!' – uzviknu ona. I melek (andjeo) je, koji je bio niže nje, zovnu: 'Ne žalosti se, Gospodar tvoj je dao da niže tebe potok poteče. Zatresi palmino stablo, posuće po tebi datule svježe, *pa jedi i pij i budi vesela*!" (Merjem-Marija, 23-26)

----------


## alef

Malo je off topic, ali da pojasnim ono _nosi ga i doji tridest mjeseci_. 

Kur'anska preporuka je da se doji dvije godine "za one koji zele da dojenje potpuno bude." (Bekare, 233). Ako pretpostavimo da prezivjeti moze tek dijete rodjeno nakon sest mjeseci, to je 6+24=30

----------


## stray_cat

> Moj porod se od fiziološkog pretvorio u medikalizirani, s gomilom intervencija (spazmex, umjetni oksitocin, epiduralna, Kristellerov hvat, vakuum ekstrakcija, epiziotomija, dodatno puknuće međice i grlića maternice, razdvajanje nakon poroda, dohrana adaptiranim mlijekom u rodilištu). Jedna sam od onih kojima su govorili - htjeli se prirodan porod? evo vam sad kako prirodni porodi završavaju. Nakon izlaska iz rodilišta sam isključivo dojila, s tim da smo se mučili s uspostavom dojenja dobra dva mjeseca, a dojila sam nešto više od 6 godina.
> 
> Unatoč svom super iskustvu s dojenjem s izuzetkom prva dva mjeseca, ne mogu osporiti istraživanja koja pokazuju da npr. više žena koje dobiju epiduralnu ne doje, kao i da više žena koje dobiju epiduralnu teže uspostavlja dojenje. To bi bilo subjektivno i pristrano . 
> 
> Kod istraživanja se ne radi o sveopćim pravilima, nego o statistici i vjerojatnostima.


ja se jos samo moram na ovo nadovezati detaljem da oxytocine koj se daje infuzijom izaziva autizam 

dobila sam epiduralnu jer su se uspanicarili da sam indikacija za carski i probili su mi vodenjak

otelila sam se dok smo uspostavili iskljucivo dojenje i da, sebastian ima autizam

----------


## lunja

> oxytocine koj se daje infuzijom izaziva autizam


Stray, moze li kratko pojasnjenje ovoga?
Brzinski sam zaguglala oxitocyne i autism i daje mi uglavnom linkove o oxitocinu kao mogucem lijeku za autizam.

----------


## meda

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/45825-i...natalni-period




> In other words autistic children show alterations in the oxytocin system: there are deficits in the synthesis of oxytocin.
> 
> We are learning that, among humans, the period surrounding birth is a period of dramatic reorganization of central oxytocin binding. Artificial induction of labour creates situations that undoubtedly interfere with the development and the reorganization of the oxytocin system in such a critical period.


http://www.hugthemonkey.com/2009/10/...-oxytocin.html



> To my mind, this gives some weight to the theory that a cause of autism -- or a contributor -- might be the extra dose of oxytocin usually given to women in labor. The theory is that all this extra oxytocin, in the form of a pitocin drip, hitting the baby's brain during labor may cause the oxytocin receptors in his brain to lower their receptivity, that is, to down-regulate, just like you'd lower the thermostat in your house when it's too warm.

----------


## mikka

jebate mi zene i djeca koju nosimo smo ko pokusni kunici. gadi mi se takav odnos prema nama. fuj.

----------


## Deaedi

> ja cu krepat  jos par postova i krenut ces s pitanjima sto ti sve treba za porod doma  Ne ismijavam te, drago mi je da si tako otvorena i da citas i informiras se 
> zato jer im zakon ne dozvoljava, odnosno ne predvida tu mogucnost. Da me krivo ne razumijes, radanje doma nije ilegalno!!! Jednostavno nije zakonm predvideno da imas strucnu pomoc pri porodu na mjestu koje samostalno odaberes


Udruga primalja jedna je vrlo zanimljiva organizacija. Sjecam se kada se prije par godina na Rodi u raspravu ukljucila jedna forumasica, inace primalja po struci, uzela nick Primalja i imala prilicno realne stavove oko uvjeta rađanja kod nas. I Udruga primalja je, koliko se sjecam, trazila da se toj osobi promijeni nick i da je se udalji s foruma. To su i postigle - malo zastrasujuce, zar ne?

Zasto Udruga primalja podrzava porod doma (u teoriji) - pa jer im je to u financijskom interesu. Osim ako ce besplatno asistirati u porodima kod kuce, onda se ispricavam. Tako da se treba zapitati koliko mogu biti objektivne u svojim stavovima, ukoliko ce im porodi kod kuce, ako se omoguce kod nas, donijeti dodatnu zaradu.

----------


## blackberry

ne vidim zašto bi primalje trebale obavljati svoj posao besplatno. nisam primjetila ni da sadašnji liječnici to rade. ako je tako...i ako radi novaca sumnjamo u objektivnst...postoji neki liječnik kojemu ti vjerješ? na temelju čega? dobrog srca? znači...svaki privatnik ti je više nego sumljiv...ne razumijem?
svaki prod ima svoju cijenu...plačala ga država ili netko kod podobnika iz svog džepa....hoće li se plaćati porod kod kuće isključivo iz vlastitog džepa..ili će dio troškova snositi država..mislim da će odlučiti država prije nego primalja...

----------


## pikula

VedranaV - i ja sam naišla na taj podatak da je u "originalu" u Bibliji ista riječ za raditi u znoju lica svoga i roditi u mukama. znači naši su samo htjeli biti slikoviti, a zapravo za oba pojma stoji raditi u trudu i roditi u trudovima  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> ne vidim zašto bi primalje trebale obavljati svoj posao besplatno. nisam primjetila ni da sadašnji liječnici to rade. ako je tako...i ako radi novaca sumnjamo u objektivnst...postoji neki liječnik kojemu ti vjerješ? na temelju čega? dobrog srca? znači...svaki privatnik ti je više nego sumljiv...ne razumijem?
> svaki prod ima svoju cijenu...plačala ga država ili netko kod podobnika iz svog džepa....hoće li se plaćati porod kod kuće isključivo iz vlastitog džepa..ili će dio troškova snositi država..mislim da će odlučiti država prije nego primalja...


Lijecnik u bolnici, a kamoli privatnik, nece dobiti ni kunu vise ni manje, bez obzira kakav bio porod.

Ja definitivno podrzavam porode kod kuce, ali iskljucivo asistirane, uz educiranu primalju i za one rodilje kojima to odobri ginekolog.

----------


## blackberry

nisam mislila isključivo na ginekologe...nego općenito na liječnike, novac i objektivnost. 
nego me zanima odakle ta teorija neobjektivnosti primalja...zaista pitam...da li je odmah pretpostavka privatne prakse?
kako znamo da se to neće drukčije urediti...možda osiguranje bude pokrivalo troškove npr.? možda baljezgam...nema veze...
zašto novac odmah determinirati kao cilj Udruge primalja? tko bi onda trebao podržati porod kod kuće ako ne takva udruga....uvijek me taj novac zbuni....
ali mi niti ne smeta pretjerano...nek se plaća...samo da je izbora...ja volim taj izbor i gotovo...  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

Nadam se da će vas razveseliti vijest da su prve hrvatske primalje dobile odobrenje za samostalni rad  :Smile: :

http://www.komora-primalja.hr/NewsDe...licencu.wshtml

----------


## Beti3

Ovo je odlična vijest. Sad je mogućnost izbora stvarnost, a sigurnost za one koje žele roditi doma daleko bolja. :Klap:

----------


## dutka_lutka

:Klap:  Bravo za primalje!

 :Bouncing:  

 :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Sing:

----------


## marta

> Sad je mogućnost izbora stvarnost, a sigurnost za one koje žele roditi doma daleko bolja.


Kako to mislis?

----------


## Beti3

Zato što imaju doma pravu pomoć, a ne treba se dovijati i zvati babicu iz inozemstva i misliti hoće li stići. Zar to nije bilo jasno već u mom gornjem postu?
I nema problema sa time tko će pregledati dijete i kako će ga upisati u matične knjige. 

Naravno da sam ja za porod u rodilištu, ali još sam više za siguran i asistiran ( ma makar kvalificirana babica samo sjedila i pustila mamu da sve radi sama) porod ma gdje bio.
Jer nema gore stvari u porodu nego roditi, a da mami ili bebi nešto bude ili da ih ne bude.

Da li sam sad jasno napisala?

----------


## blackberry

odlična vijest   :Klap: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Cubana

> Zato što imaju doma pravu pomoć, a ne treba se dovijati i zvati babicu iz inozemstva i misliti hoće li stići. Zar to nije bilo jasno već u mom gornjem postu?


To odobrenje za samostalni rad znači da svoju djelatnost mogu obavljati pri kućnim porodima?

----------


## marta

Beti, samostalnost primalja nema veze s porodom doma. Da je kod nas kucni porodjaj zakonski rijesen, onda bi ti i jucer mogao doci lijecnik...

----------


## smedja

> Beti, samostalnost primalja nema veze s porodom doma. Da je kod nas kucni porodjaj zakonski rijesen, onda bi ti i jucer mogao doci lijecnik...


To shvacam, ali je li to medjukorak?

----------


## marta

Naravno da je medjukorak, odnosno korak u pravom smjeru. Ali nema veze s onim sto Beti pise.

----------


## smedja

Hocu reci, ako sada EU pritisne nasu drzavu da poradi na zakonodavstvu vezanom uz porode, promjenom zakona nestat ce zapreke (jer je uzaludno imati i zakon koji omogucuje asistirani porod kod kuce, a ne imati ovlasteno osoblje koje ce pomagati)

----------


## marta

Bojim se da to nije bas tako. Naime, primalje sad mogu samostalno djelovati u rodilistu, a to se nasem zakonodavcu moze uciniti dovoljnim.

----------


## pomikaki

> Bojim se da to nije bas tako. Naime, primalje sad mogu samostalno djelovati u rodilistu, a to se nasem zakonodavcu moze uciniti dovoljnim.


Što to točno znači? Mogu samostalno djelovati u rodilištu, dakle ja mogu doći u rodilište i tražiti porod samo uz babicu a doktora samo u slučaju komplikacija, ali ne i da ona dođe kod mene na kućni porod?

----------


## Cubana

> Što to točno znači? Mogu samostalno djelovati u rodilištu, dakle ja mogu doći u rodilište i tražiti porod samo uz babicu a doktora samo u slučaju komplikacija, ali ne i da ona dođe kod mene na kućni porod?


 Ja bih rekla da se neće promijeniti ništa (u bolnici), osim što sada moraju povremeno produživati licencu (i educirati se, sakupljati bodove) i plaćati komori članarinu.

----------


## pomikaki

Čemu se onda veselimo?  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Malom koraku u pravom smjeru. Sad cemo pritiskati da se omoguci zenama izbor mjesta za porodjaj.  :Grin: 
"Svaka mala gura naprijed."

----------


## Cubana

> Čemu se onda veselimo?


 Nemam pojma, ali nadam se da sam u krivu. 
Čekajmo da nas netko razuvjeri.

----------


## VedranaV

Samostalnost primalja je važan preduvjet za omogućavanje fizioloških porođaja neovisno o mjestu na kojem je žena koja rađa.

----------


## smedja

> Samostalnost primalja je važan preduvjet za omogućavanje fizioloških porođaja neovisno o mjestu na kojem je žena koja rađa.


Vjerojatno je bas ovo sukus svega gore recenoga... Nadajmo se da ce biti moguce doci u bolnicu i reci: "zelim na svom porodu samostalnu primalju tu i tu". Znaci doktora nema, pa primalja (a srecom su se puno obrazovale zadnje vrijeme u smjeru fizioloskog poroda i imaju veliku vjeru u isti i mogucnost zene da rodi sama ako je neometana) cuva rodilju i porod u sferi privatnosti i sigurnosti sto ce zacjelo ubrzati dobar dio poroda (onih zena koje veliku nuzdu ne mogu obaviti pred drugima  :Smile:  )

----------


## gorka

> ....Zasto Udruga primalja podrzava porod doma (u teoriji) - pa jer im je to u financijskom interesu. Osim ako ce besplatno asistirati u porodima kod kuce, onda se ispricavam. Tako da se treba zapitati koliko mogu biti objektivne u svojim stavovima, ukoliko ce im porodi kod kuce, ako se omoguce kod nas, donijeti * dodatnu zaradu.*


kako mislis dodatnu zaradu? donijet ce im postenu placu kao i svakom privatniku bilo koje profesije

----------


## Beti3

Pročitala sam knjigu "Biosupruga", pisac je Michal Viewegh. Inače autor čiju svaku knjigu čekam s nestrpljenjem.

Njegove misli o porodu kod kuće jednostavno moram podijeliti:

"Moja žena oduševljeno propagira porod kod kuće, a ja ih uspoređujem sa asistiranim samoubojstvom."

"Danas bih ublažio formulaciju. Na primjer rekao bih da je porod kod kuće ruski rulet pod stručnim nadzorom."

Stvarno zna izraziti mišljenje! Preporučujem svakako pročitati knjigu.

----------


## anchie76

Ha ha haaaa.. oduševljavaju me njegova razmišljanja neviđeno! isto ću je pročitati kao što si ti pogledala film "Business of being born"  :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

Viewegh je jako smiješan, ali uopće ne razumijem kako njegovo mišljenje o porodu kod kuće (ili bilo gdje) može biti relevantno.

osim u svrhu upornog guranja tvojeg stava gdjegod, kadgod i bilo kako.  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

moja baba, jedna i druga
moja prababa, jedna i druga
mamina tetka
..to su žene koje sam pozavla il još poznajem (neke su umrle..od starosti, ne od poroda  :Grin: )
rodile sve ukupno: 5+5+9+8+11=38djece/37poroda (jedni blizanci..doduše, ti su rođeni u lokalnoj bolnici, bez da su znali da su blizanci)
dakle, svi su, osim blizanaca, rođeni kod kuće
nijedno nije umrlo, ugušilo se il sl
nijednom kod majki nije bilo nekakvih opasnih infekcija, zaostataka posteljice...djeca dojena
zanimljivo je kak su preživili taj ruski rulet pkk u ondašnjim uvjetima
jer se pkk danas i onda ne mogu mjeriti

i da, znam i svjesna sam kako su žene i djeca umirali
ja sam iznosim svoju obiteljsku anamnezu
kad bih usporedila tadašnje porode u svojoj obitelji s ovdašnjim porodima u svojoj obitelji (naše majke, strine, mi kćeri, sestrične...)...
ja ZAISTA ne znam kak su ove prije sve redom preživile bez med intervencija i osoblja
jer ove danas (uključujuć mene), sve redom ko da ne mogu rodit, a bome ni dojit..pa imamo više poroda s carskim, intervencijama....you name it

stvarno čudo

----------


## Peterlin

> moja baba, jedna i druga
> moja prababa, jedna i druga
> mamina tetka
> ..to su žene koje sam pozavla il još poznajem (neke su umrle..od starosti, ne od poroda )
> rodile sve ukupno: 5+5+9+8+11=38djece/37poroda (jedni blizanci..doduše, ti su rođeni u lokalnoj bolnici, bez da su znali da su blizanci)
> dakle, svi su, osim blizanaca, rođeni kod kuće
> nijedno nije umrlo, ugušilo se il sl
> nijednom kod majki nije bilo nekakvih opasnih infekcija, zaostataka posteljice...djeca dojena
> zanimljivo je kak su preživili taj ruski rulet pkk u ondašnjim uvjetima
> ...


Jesi li stvarno sigurna da nije bilo mrtvorođene djece i sličnog? U ono vrijeme to se "nije spominjalo". Znam jer sam jako jaaaako kasno i iz n+k-te ruke doznala i da je moja baka imala jedno mrtvorođeno dijete i da je drugoj baki prvo umrlo u ranoj dobi i još puno toga. Jedna bakina sestra umrla je od sepse itd itd itd... Tako da ne znam baš...

----------


## zmaj

ja sam poznavala obje svoje prabake. jedna je umrla kad sam imala cca 13/14god
druga prije cca 5god
obje bake su mi žive
mamina tetka je živa i sama je baka. ona je imala te blizance

znaš što je još čudnije
kad pomisliš na uvjete u kakvima su živjeli
nema tekuće vode, nema hrane ko dans, posao i rintanje po zemlji do bola...nema medicinske skrbi...

ja govorim striktno o porodima ..
jednoj prabaki je sin umro u ratu
drugoj troje umrlo s godinu, 15godina života i sl.
jednoj baki sin umro jer nisu dobro podvezali pupak, bila noć, pa je iskrvario. i to ne računam kao porodnu neku grešku, da se razumijemo.
a drugoj baki sin umro nakon 1,5mj. za njega kaže da ga je ranije rodila upravo tih nekih 1,5mj. nedonošće...

iz naše, moje anamneze, nijedna žena ni dijete nisu umrli od posljedica poroda kao poroda

----------


## Peterlin

> ja sam poznavala obje svoje prabake. jedna je umrla kad sam imala cca 13/14god
> druga prije cca 5god
> obje bake su mi žive
> mamina tetka je živa i sama je baka. ona je imala te blizance
> 
> znaš što je još čudnije
> kad pomisliš na uvjete u kakvima su živjeli
> nema tekuće vode, nema hrane ko dans, posao i rintanje po zemlji do bola...nema medicinske skrbi...
> 
> ...


I ti kažeš da je sve bilo u redu??? Ne volim forumsko zgražanje, ali moram, oprosti, moram staviti ovo:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## zmaj

pričam o porodu kao procesu.
to što bakina sveki nije dobro podvezala, ja osobno ne računam kao grešku fiziološkog poroda.
a to što je umro moj ujko kao nedonošće, to imamo zahvaliti ondašnjim uvjetima. zima, bura, dug put do crkve i nazad i taj dan je baka rodila.. prema njenim računicama, rodila je ca 1,5mj ranije. ujko je poživio baš tih 1,5mj.
ne znam što se zgražaš. to isto nije do samog poroda, nego do uvjeta koje su imali tj nisu imali

----------


## zmaj

mislim da su mogla shvatiti
komplikacije nisu nastale uslijed, zbog, radi poroda kao procesa

ne znam..slično ko kad žena rodi u bolnicu, sve pet. a onda sestri ispadne djete i ima oštećenja il umre. nije do to do poroda

----------


## sirius

Peterlin , nisu umrli na porodu, direktno.
Očito je da se ne zna od čega su umrli. Ovo sa pupkom je zapravo meni prilično nestvarno, baka vjeruje da je tako, ali medicinski teško. Ovo sa bebom koja umre nakon mjesec dana je možda infekcija u pitanju ili kakava prirođena greška.
Ponata je da se to danas ne bi dogodilo da su rođeni kod kuće, obzirom na medicinsku skrb i higijenu.

----------


## zmaj

dopuštam mogućnost da moja baka neš misli, a to nije tako..
sama mi je rekla da je sveki noću povezivala, sinčića zdravog, krepkog koji je tio sisu...a ujutro, mrtav, kažu iskrvario...

u druge bake se radilo o nedonošćetu...

ja im se divim..s obzirom da tad ni grijanja nije bilo po svim sobama, puvalo kroz zidove prema bakinoj priči...
ispada da je pravo čudo što su svi, ak ne već umrli pri porodu, a onda poslije..

i još mi je zanimljivo..nit sepsa, nit ostaci posteljica...jedino nisam u detalje ispitala što se radi ak bi pukle dolje pri porodu...

a pravo se šokiram kad pogledam nas novije generacije žena...uvjete, grijanje, kanalizacije, hrana,posao...med skrb...
pa silni cr, intervencije..

mogla bih reć - hvala Bogu pa smo mi novije generacije rođene u dobuu kojem smo rođene, jer da smo rođene u doba kad su živjele naše baka,prabake..pola nsa ne bi preživilo, rodilo i sl.

da se ne bi kouvrijedio, ponavljam, to ja o svojoj obiteljskoj anamnezi  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ja sam već tisuću puta rekla i reći ću opet, smatram velikom prednošću i prirodnim napretkom, evolucijom i ne znam ni ja što ne, što nisam prisiljena živjeti i rađati kao moje babe i prababe. Neću iznositi detalje o njihovim porodima, i kod njih je sve bilo u savršenom redu osim malih detalja, kao što su mrtva djeca vrlo kratko vrijeme nakon tih savršenih poroda. A da ne pričam o tome da su sve njhove rane zarastale posve prirodno, znači, koliko su pukle, toliko puknute su i ostajale. Ma grozno, dajte, pa i Rode koje se zalažu za prirodne porode ne zalažu se za iste uvjete kao što je imala moja jadna baba. A muževa je rađala u istoj sobi di su joj bili svekar i svekrva i još tisuću drugih ljudi jer nisu imali di biti, baš nekidan mi je to pričala..bemti, meni je sve staro odbojno jer malo toga je bilo i do koljena onome sada. Svi mi volimo reći kako je sve prije bilo bolje...ma nije. Super je modificirana verzija prošlosti, znači iskoristiti sve ono dobro od prije ali u modernoj varijanti-počevši od spize pa do povratka prirodi. Ali neke stvari nebi nikad vraćala u nijednom obliku unazad.

----------


## zmaj

hej ženo  :Smile: 
orposti ak te je uznemirio moj post
meni je baš dobro sjela tema ove teme  :Grin: 
jer sam si ovih dana razmišljala kak je zbilja čudno da mi mlađe generacije žena u obitelji nikako da rodimo prirodno..dok se one starije, u takvim uvjetima, s toliko djece, sve redom prirodno odentovski rodile  :Laughing: 
niš više ženo  :Smile: 
kakvo dozivanje starih vremena i sl..
opsuti se..inače, bi te mogo uhvatit koji trudić  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> hej ženo 
> orposti ak te je uznemirio moj post
> meni je baš dobro sjela tema ove teme 
> jer sam si ovih dana razmišljala kak je zbilja čudno da mi mlađe generacije žena u obitelji nikako da rodimo prirodno..dok se one starije, u takvim uvjetima, s toliko djece, sve redom prirodno odentovski rodile 
> niš više ženo 
> kakvo dozivanje starih vremena i sl..
> opsuti se..inače, bi te mogo uhvatit koji trudić


To ti meni? Ma nisam se uznemirila nego sam napisala svoje mišljenje, isto ko i ti. ništa od trudova još bar dva tj, a onda krećem na maraton da pokrenem stvar

----------


## zmaj

je tebi
jer sam mislila da ti meni  :Smile: 

ja si nekak mislim da će u tebe to zbilja brzo..višerotka..i ono taman dođeš u rodilište a kažu ti - kasno je za epiduralnu!!! 
(znam da imaju neko povoljno i nepovoljno vrijeme za epid.)

ajd, ajd... vjerujem da ti je lijepo..četvrta bebica!!!!!!

----------

